#xubuntu 2007-11-14
<idong> hi! was trying to install xubuntu from iso... it stops after i was able to detect the iso file..
<garuhhh> hi! was trying to install xubuntu from iso... it stops after i was able to detect the iso file..
<garuhhh> ooops.. i got disconnected..
<garuhhh> anyone have installed xubuntu from iso?
<reload123> hi
<reload123> I just started using xubuntu, when I click terminal I get a black screen and it logs me out from the user interface
<reload123> does anyone have the skills to solve this problem?
<reload123> aynone here?
<jarnos> Anybody else have the problem that you have to click shutdown twise to get it work?
<reload123> hmm
<reload123> what do you mean?
<reload123> didn't understand
<kwhk> hi, TheSheep, u there?
<reload123> anyone, please let me know when you can help
<jarnos> reload123: could you make a bug report in launchpad.net? And use a different terminal in the mean time.
<jarnos> Anyone have this problem: You have to click Applications > Quit twice to get the session dialog.
<marist1> hello!
<marist1> does somebody have problems with cd burning under 7.10?
<marist1> ..
<jarnos> marist1: Well I could not adjust burning speed in brasero. Once burning had error even though brasero did not report me one.
<jarnos> What is the normal memory usage of Xubuntu when desktop is empty. Mine is 63MB, though I have added few items to a panel.
<jarnos> It is half of the RAM in the machine!
<zoredache> jarnos: it is time to consider adding more ram...  even the light systems prefer at least 256...
<LiENUS> zoredache, why should ubuntu prefer at least 256 mb of ram?
<LiENUS> i remember a time when linux wouldnt even auto detect more than 128 mb
<jarnos> zoredache: Well, I could add 64MB, the PC is used for text processing mainly.
<zoredache> LiENUS: because almost all programmers in the last 2-3 years have realized that it is cheaper to buy new hardware then it is to waste time optimizing code
<LiENUS> at the time it wasnt optimizing code to support less than 128mb of ram
<zoredache> you are of course free to use older versions
<zoredache> 6 years ago when 128mb was standard programmers weren't trying to emulate functionality from Vista or OSX
<LiENUS> what functionality?
<zoredache> see compvis/beryl...  Checkout the desktop search features, checkout the automagic wifi reconfiguration
<jarnos> zoredache: Don
<LiENUS> i doubt jarnos is running comviz/beryl
<jarnos> LiENUS: =
<jarnos> LiENUS: I don't want those wasting resources.
<zoredache> Yes, but he probably is running network manager, hald, and so on and so forth...
<LiENUS> so why not suggest he turn those things off
<zoredache> because it is not trivial, and a person who needs to ask the question probably won't be able to manage...  Plus, I have never really cared enough to figure out how
<LiENUS> /etc/rc.d/hald stop is non trivial?
<jarnos> I am going to turn Network Manager and Update notifier off from automatically started applications, since the PC is not used in internet connection.
<jarnos> LiENUS: What is the benefit of hald and how much does it take resources?
<Pres-Gas> so, can a group be a member of another group?
<zoredache> Pres-Gas: last time I looked, no...
<Pres-Gas> I thought so, zoredache, but was not sure.
<LiENUS> jarnos, iirc hald handles adding/removing hardware
<jarnos> LiENUS: like USB DISK?
<LiENUS> like sound cards
<LiENUS> it might handle usb disks too
<LiENUS> but im not sure
<ibolmo> hey, where's the Network Places in xubuntu ? :D
<zoredache> there is no equivalent to network places in xubuntu
<zoredache> there are several examples in the forums where people have use fuse and smb to get some smb mount functionality
<zoredache> or you could just manually mount things from the command line
<ibolmo> thanks zoredache
<ibolmo> hey zoredache, my "Autostarted Applications" in the Settings menu is missing, what's the package that I'm missing?
<zoredache> no idea
<ibolmo> hehe, i'll google thanks
<zoredache> the file seems to be xfce4-autostart-editor
<ibolmo> thanks
<ibolmo> weird, not found
<zoredache> if this was debian, I would suggest you do a search at packages.debian.com.  I don't think ubuntu has a similar system though...
<ibolmo> no worries, i'm looking it up
<tehk> Can anyone suggest a light filebrowser/client that supports fish
<ibolmo> actually
<ibolmo> it's in my /usr/bin but not in the menu
<ibolmo> weird
<monty_> hello, i have just installed xubuntu , from where can i lock my desktop ?
<zoredache> lock your desktop?
<zoredache> as in nobody else can use it until they enter your password?
<monty_> yes , for eg i have to go and i dont want any one to see or use my desktop
<zoredache> Right click on any one of the panels, and choose add.  From the panel items list choose 'action button'
<zoredache> the action button type should be 'lock screen'
<monty_> zoredache : thank you , its there
<zoredache> now all you should have to do is click the button to lock
<monty_> thanks , its working  :)  , let me go and explore more  thanks again bye
<longjohn> i have a dsl connection but no router. do i have to install my modem? if not, how can i find out which is the correct device in /dev/* ? thanks
<zoredache> Does the DSL get directly connected to your computer, or does it go to a box that connects to an ethernet card in your computer?
<longjohn> yes directly
<longjohn> or wait
<longjohn> from modem to pc-ethernet card
<zoredache> You would probably need to figure out what kind of card you have in your cmputer and then search to see how to get it working under linux...
<longjohn> the card works
<zoredache> ah, so you do have a modem...
<longjohn> yes. like i said =D
<zoredache> how do you know the ethernet card works?
<zoredache> usually ethernet devices don't show up in /dev.  You can get a list of ethernet devices by using the 'ip link' command in a terminal
<longjohn> once a friend of mine was here with his router which was able to get connected to the pc
<longjohn> i mean i was able to administrate the router from this pc with this network card
<zoredache> well anyway to get the dsl modem connected you will need some information from your ISP.  Like do they need PPPOE, do they assign addresses via dhcp, if not do you need to statically enter ip addresses
<longjohn> why do i need more than username and password? even windows can handle it with this data
<zoredache> The reality is that Linux isn't as easy to install as windows in some cases...
<zoredache> how does windows think the modem is configured?
<zoredache> did you have to install some software from the isp, or?
<MatBoy> is Terminal Service Client broken in Xubuntu Gutsy ?
<zoredache> I have 4 sessions open right now... so I don't think it is broken...
<MatBoy> zoredache, wierd, it does not work here anymore... does rdpc works full screen at your side too ?
<MatBoy> *krdc
<zoredache> krdc?  I thought you where talking about tsclient ...
<shortjohn> zoredache ree, i disconnected. what other data could be required? dns ips ? i could get these easily
<zoredache> MatBoy: tsclient seems to go to full screen just fine.
<MatBoy> zoredache, indeed that worked before here too... it doesn't anymore in a strange way...
<MatBoy> zoredache, with krdc I can use compiz, I can't with tsclient
<MatBoy> cube...
<slow-motion> hallo
<ronnie> hi
<MatBoy> zoredache, it tries --F here :S
<MatBoy> oik solved that
<MatBoy> zoredache, can you skip to another dekstop when in tsclient ? I mean when you opened tsclient, can you switch to a linux desktop ?
<zoredache> I almost never am in full screen
<zoredache> so yes, I can switch back in forth I just use alt-tab...
<MatBoy> ok, I need krdc again in full screen
<MatBoy> but it's not possible :(
<arsenip> anyone have a TX series vaio with xubuntu / ubuntu?
<arsenip> meh
<arsenip> internets died, anyone have a TX vaio with buntu ? :p
<zoredache> rather then doing a poll about who has what, why not ask your question if you have one
<ronnie> one of them miniature notebooks right arsenip? make sure acpi and stuff runs nicely
<ronnie> irqs a bit odd on them too
<arsenip> well
<arsenip> it has some extra keys
<arsenip> on the lappy
<arsenip> there is rarely drivers that work
<arsenip> (or never used to)
<arsenip> so im wondering if anyone has one with working media keys on it now
<ronnie> make sure under system services hotkeys service is enabled
<arsenip> system services?
<ronnie> yeah applications> system> services
<arsenip> only just installed xubuntu .. not touched xubuntu in a year, so im not sure where that is :p
<arsenip> seems to be already on
<slow-motion> n8
<NullName> ANyone know why my volume control disapears from my panel in xubuntu 7.10?
<NullName> I can't add it anymore either
<NullName> once in a blue moon when I add it it will appear
<NullName> it used to appear with no problems
<zoredache> are you logging in with a different account perhaps?
<NullName> nope
<NullName> only one account
<NullName> using xfce no crazy mods or anything
<NullName> standard setup
<NullName> it worked in 7.04
<NullName> I upgraded and my volume control was gone
<NullName> and now only once in a while can I get it back
<NullName> it seems to have no pattern
<NullName> and when I reboot the damn thing is gone
<suranap> Hi, anyone know how to run a minimal X session? I just want to run remote X sessions. I don't need a desktop most of the time.
<retour> I need help with wine. I can access *.exe file to start using midnight commander but from under console folder /wine/drive_c/Program Files is invisibe (Only Program Files) so I cant make a launcher to it
<zoredache> retour: you probably need to try a wine channel, or the #ubuntu channel...  I don't think this channel is high volume enough to have someone who can answer you
<retour> well I've installed Xubuntu so I was hoping thats my best bet as it may be a simple acess settings bug
<arsenip> are there any issues with beryl and xfce4?
<arsenip> scratch that
<arsenip> anyone using xubuntu 7.10 with compiz-fusion?
#xubuntu 2007-11-15
<MeeKs> xubuntu is basically just a stripped down version of ubuntu for slower pcs
<MeeKs> right?
<kirika> somehow i cant see the top of any window it just disappeared, which means i can only run 1 application at a time, its the bar that lets you minimize and close apps, so now i have to click file quit
<kirika> anyone know how i can change this back
<connyosis> MeeKs: well, or for people that prefer xfce to gnome
 * connyosis is one of those
<Tony_> anyone?
<kirika> huh
<Tony_> help!
<Tony_> i've been trying for days to boot xubuntu and had no sucess!
<kirika> boot or install
<Tony_> boot
<Tony_> live cd
<kirika> did you run a check on the cd to see if there were any errors on it
<Tony_> uhh...no
<Tony_> lemme see
<kirika> you did bur it as an image right
<Tony_> i'm not sure
<Tony_> i saved it to a blank cd
<kirika> well when you download the .iso you need to burn it as an image cd
<kirika> what program did you use
<Tony_> no program..
<Tony_> it is iso though
<kirika> are you on windows
<Tony_> tell me which floder it is in
<Tony_> yes xp
<kirika> download alcohol 120% that program will let you burn image cds
<kirika> there is a free trial version availiable
<Tony_> i already did tht
<Tony_> i burned it already
<kirika> did you use it to burn the image
<Tony_> i cant boot it
<Tony_> hello?
<kirika> when you burn it make sure you burn as "RAW DAO" and burn at the slowest speed to reduce errors
<Tony_> your talling me i'll have to burn it again?
<Tony_> i dont think there's errors
<kirika> yes and make sure you use the alcohol program
<kirika> you have to make sure to "BURN AS AN IMAGE"
<kirika> otherwise it wont work
<Tony_> oh
<Tony_> i have a bunch of files and folders on the cd now
<Tony_> groannn
<Tony_> infrarecorder ok?
<kirika> ive never heard of that
<Tony_> you should
<kirika> i dont burn cds though i use my roommates computer to burn stuff
<Tony_> i still dont think there's errors
<Tony_> what bios do you enter?
<Tony_> option
<kirika> the bios sould be set to run from cd first
<Tony_> what option?
<Tony_> my bios only has like, 8 options
<kirika> what are they
<Tony_> most of them just run indows
<Tony_> normal,diskette,
<Tony_> cd rom thing runs something else..
<kirika> well set it to boot from cd first
<Tony_> ok
<Tony_> bye
<kirika> is there anyone here
<arsenip> is there a non CLI method of adding a windows share as a network drive or something?
<Tony_> hello again
<Tony_> anyone?
<Tony_> accesed from a option in boot menu
<Tony_> system time
<Tony_> system date
<Tony_> drive config
<Tony_> dard disk drive sequence
<Tony_> boot sequence
<Tony_> memory info
<Tony_> cpu info
<Tony_> integreted devices
<Tony_> power managment
<Tony_> system security
<Tony_> keyboard numlock
<Tony_> report keyboard errors
<Tony_> auto power on
<Tony_> fast boot
<Tony_> os install mode
<Tony_> ide hard drive acoustics mode
<Tony_> system event log
<Tony_> asset tag
<Tony_> there's also a setupF2 next to boot menu F12
<kirika> anyone here
<Tony_> yes, me!
<Tony_> accesed from a option in boot menu
<Tony_> system time
<Tony_> system date
<Tony_> drive config
<Tony_> dard disk drive sequence
<Tony_> boot sequence
<Tony_> memory info
<Tony_> cpu info
<Tony_> integreted devices
<Tony_> power managment
<Tony_> system security
<Tony_> keyboard numlock
<Tony_> report keyboard errors
<Tony_> auto power on
<Tony_> fast boot
<Tony_> os install mode
<Tony_> ide hard drive acoustics mode
<Tony_> system event log
<Tony_> asset tag
<Tony_> there's also a setupF2 next to boot menu F12
<Tony_> bye
<user_> hmmmm
<user_> noone i guess
<Pollywog> I am trying to install xubuntu gutsy and at the point where the base system is installed, there is an error relating to linux-generic and a red screen
<Pollywog> is this a known problem?
<Pollywog> I guess I will have to try kubuntu and see if that works, and I can install xubuntu when I am all done
<ronnie> !bored
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bored - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ronnie> sounds like fun
<ronnie> crazy6: welcome
<ronnie> I have this weird glitch when using synaptic or update manager sometimes download speed drops to around 5000 bytes and stays there for long periods of time.
<ronnie> its usually around 180 or more kbps
 * Super_BQ somerville32 hi i'm the guy with the broken ubuntu box remotely. Tentatively, tomorrow my friend will try to make it over to my place to see what the display says. It will be 16+ hours from now
<Super_BQ> somerville is sleeping?
<rickard> Is it possible to connect to a printer that is shared by Windows Xp on the network? If so, where shud I look for a howto?
<pixilarion> Settings > Printing?
<pixilarion> I suppose you can add a printer there that is shared on your network?
<rickard> pixilarion: i dont find any "Printing" under settings
<pixilarion> well, the thing about Printing
<pixilarion> I'm working in dutch
<rickard> hehe
<pixilarion> so I don't know the exact word in English
<rickard> i work in swedish, ill try find it
<pixilarion> rickard: it's not very hard
<pixilarion> should be one of the buttons in your configuration panel
<nanonyme> http://howto.gumph.org/content/use-smb-printer-in-xubuntu/ maybe this?
<rickard> i found the print settings
<rickard> lets see if i can figure it out
<rickard> nanonyme: ty
<nanonyme> i didn't read it through but it should be related
<pixilarion> nanonyme: I guess the builtin technique of Xubuntu does more or less the same
<rickard> right right im on it
<rickard> but it doesnt look like it have my printer drivers
<pixilarion> but it gets down to configuring CUPS so
<pixilarion> just pick the one that is suggested
<pixilarion> should be close enough
<pixilarion> i'm using a HL-2030 with the 2060 drivers
<rickard> yee it doesnt suggest one
<rickard> it says "pick printer from database"
<rickard> i try find PPD
<nanonyme> pixilarion, very likely does the same, yeah
<pixilarion> nanonyme: I think the technique in Xubuntu is just a "wrapper" around the CUPS system
<pixilarion> but I'm not expert so :)
<nanonyme> i would assume that but i'm no expert either
<nanonyme> i just don't currently know how to setup the printer in xubuntu so i just googled some tips
<slvmchn> how do i set it so i run commands as user, not root, but when i run sudo it doesn't ask for a password
<slvmchn> specifically for the Verve plugin
<pixilarion> slvmchn: specify "it"
<slvmchn> the terminal
<slvmchn> i got it i think, thanks though
<pixilarion> yw :)
<kwhk> very quiet.
<nantax> hi all
<nantax> i just installed xubuntu yesterday... yay... flawless installation...
<kwhk> nantax: congratulations!
<nantax> how can i follow the link from here to the browser
<nantax> if i click the common question link i get this...
<nantax> Unable to open URL
<nantax> The 'Manual' browser command has been chosen, but no command has been set.
<kwhk> nantax: are u using pidgin?
<nantax> and if i accidentally closed the chanserv window from pidgin, how do i get it back open?
<nantax> yep
<kwhk> cnantax: in pidgin, Tools > Preferences > Brower
<kwhk> Browser
<nantax> thank you very much kwhk
<kwhk> u're welcome. i learned this from another user here a couple of days ago
<aladinsane> How in the name of the jumping jehova do i add/change/rename/move/delete items on the application menu in xubuntu? I.e if i would like to change the name of XXMS under the submenu Multimedia
<mikubuntu> is anybody in the world, that you know of, working on making usb connection easier to configure, as opposed to ethernet connection?
<arsenip> usb connection?
<arsenip> to ,,?
<arsenip> is there a way to save WPA Enterprise settings for auto logon to a network when in range?
<arsenip> whats the option for using nautilus as a fm only?
<aladinsane> i only have one thing left to fix before i can throw MS out the window, i need to make voipstunt work, i have tried every voip thing in ubuntu and are now fighting with X-Lite, does anyone know how to get voipstunt to work? I use sip.voipstunt.com as proxy and stun.voipstunt.com as stun
<cherva> where should i look to read all start up messages (including those before the syslog demon ) ?
<kwhk> hi, i got a problem with an external hard drive.  i want to discount it.  i try to unmount it but get a message saying that there is data that needs to be written to the device.
<kwhk> what should i do now?
<kwhk> hi, any help?
<acidBURN> How does one adjust the CPU setting to Full performance in Xubuntu (since my laptop is always plugin)
<kwhk>  i got a problem with an external hard drive.  i want to discount it.  i try to unmount it but get a message saying that there is data that needs to be written to the device.
<arsenip> is suspending or hibernating likely to be more successful?:p
<kwhk> ??
<acidBURN> anyone on setting the cpu in xubuntu
<TKitch> Hi!  I've got what's hopefully a simple question.  What's the easiest way to put the new xubuntu release on a thumbdrive and make it bootable?
<TKitch> (When the system it is going to run on won't boot from a USB CD-ROM)
<acidBURN> Anyone on Setting the CPU speed in xubuntu
<globe> I need help: install on a new dell inspiron 2500 didn't recognise NIC, but did recognise (after a bit of fussing) DLINK wifi...how can I get my NIC to work?
<aladinsane> is there anybody out there that actually got voipstunt to work on linux? if so how?
<aladinsane> im trying to configure X-lite right now with their proxy but unsuccessfully..
<evil_tech> you might wanna ask somewhere with more traffic
<aladinsane> im doing that to..
<ir4d0m> yo guys ubuntu user here asking a question
<ir4d0m> about skype downloads?
<ir4d0m> when its about to install package it says Error:  Dependecy is not satisfiable: libasound2
<ir4d0m> but i type sudo apt-get install libasound2 it said it was already installed?
<MilitantPotato> are you using apt-get?
<MilitantPotato> or synaptic?
<MilitantPotato> try sudo apt-get upgrade
<ir4d0m> im using the terminal to install libasound2 but im using the site to install it on skype.com.... it takes me to a link called like http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<MilitantPotato> libasound2 1.0.12
<MilitantPotato> is what it needs, what version do you have installed?
<ir4d0m> i have no idea... im sorta a nub linux user
<ir4d0m> how do i find out?
<MilitantPotato> Open synaptic
<ir4d0m> ok
<MilitantPotato> search for libasound2
<MilitantPotato> there's a way to do it via command line but I've forgotten how
<ir4d0m> lol ok ill do it right after my upgrades are done downlaoding.. 0.os
<MilitantPotato> i just got a huge list of updates myself
<ir4d0m> lol i never upgrade for some reason... like 184 packages had to be upgraded
<MilitantPotato> ouch, risky.
<ir4d0m> how?
<MilitantPotato> #1 cause of being hacked is unpatched vulnerabilities
<ir4d0m> 0.os... umm dont most hackers use linux? and prefer to attack windows computers?
<ir4d0m> and what if i dont have remote access turned on 0.os
<MilitantPotato> like I said, keep your stuff patched. :)
<ir4d0m> lol
<ir4d0m> :-P no comment
<ir4d0m> btw oh yeah... im trying to play an mp3  cd...  but when i use rhymebox it doesnt play... and im sorta confused what i should use
<Blauhaut> how can i open sound mixer with command ?
<ir4d0m> blahaut... im sorta an idiot but ill explain u the way i usually do stuff i cant find.. for example gaim... just type gaim.. for sound juicer.. type the name of program
<MilitantPotato> xfce4-mixer
<ir4d0m> or just listen to him since hes smartter
<Blauhaut> MilitantPotato,  thanks
<ir4d0m> dang its still updating... 0.os
<MilitantPotato> Blauhaut: i just opened 5 of them and checked system monitor :)
<Blauhaut> : )
<MilitantPotato> argh
<MilitantPotato> my mouse scrolls sideways, nice.
<ir4d0m> 0.os... still updating.. DANG i just like installed the ubuntu like 9 days ago
<MilitantPotato> did you install gutsy?
<Blauhaut> guys
<Blauhaut> i close system beeps with the command
<Blauhaut> $ sudo rmmod pcspkr
<Blauhaut> but everytime when i restart computer
<Blauhaut> i need to do it again
<MilitantPotato> yea
<MilitantPotato> you need to blacklist the module
<Blauhaut> but i want to close it permanently ?
<MilitantPotato> otherwise it will just load each boot
<Blauhaut> how can i do it ?
<MilitantPotato> or, you could unplug the PC speaker :P
<ir4d0m> lol ok its done installing
<ir4d0m> haha
<MilitantPotato> !modules
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Blauhaut> MilitantPotato, pcspeaker
<MilitantPotato> :)
<ir4d0m> ok millitantpotato1.0.10-2ubuntu4 is my version
<MilitantPotato> libasound2 1.0.12
<ir4d0m> it sas 1.0.10-2
<MilitantPotato> yea
<MilitantPotato> do...
<MilitantPotato> sudo apt-get update libasound2
<MilitantPotato> whoops
<ir4d0m> inub@ConfusedCPU:~$ sudo apt-get update libasound2
<MilitantPotato> sudo apt-get upgrade libasound2
<ir4d0m> Password:
<ir4d0m> E: The update command takes no arguments
<ir4d0m> inub@ConfusedCPU:~$
<ir4d0m> lol
<MilitantPotato> yea, upgrade gets the latest package lists
<MilitantPotato> or
<slow-motion> hi
<MilitantPotato> you could upgrade it via synaptic
<MilitantPotato> just do mark all upgrades and hit apply...
<MilitantPotato> it should list libasound2 as an upgrade
<MilitantPotato> hey slow
<ir4d0m> 0.o
<ir4d0m> umm ok
<ir4d0m> inub@ConfusedCPU:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade libasound2
<ir4d0m> Reading package lists... Done
<ir4d0m> Building dependency tree... Done
<ir4d0m> The following packages have been kept back:
<ir4d0m>   linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<ir4d0m> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<ir4d0m> inub@ConfusedCPU:~$
<MilitantPotato> huh
<MilitantPotato> are you in gutsy or feisty?
<ir4d0m> what do u mean
<MilitantPotato> hey, quick question, do you have a reboot icon by the time?
<ir4d0m> u mean restard?
<MilitantPotato> yea
<ir4d0m> restart
<ir4d0m> yeah
<ir4d0m> why
<MilitantPotato> do that
<ir4d0m> restart it?
<MilitantPotato> yes
<MilitantPotato> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<MilitantPotato> do that in terminal
<ir4d0m> who
<MilitantPotato> you :)
<ir4d0m> 0.os im back btw
<ir4d0m> o
<ir4d0m> lsb_release -a ?
<MilitantPotato> yes
<ir4d0m> inub@ConfusedCPU:~$ lsb_release -a
<ir4d0m> No LSB modules are available.
<ir4d0m> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<ir4d0m> Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<ir4d0m> Release:        6.06
<ir4d0m> Codename:       dapper
<ir4d0m> inub@ConfusedCPU:~$
<MilitantPotato> whoa
<MilitantPotato> oh you're using a LTS
<ir4d0m> 0.os
<ir4d0m> problem?
<MilitantPotato> Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<MilitantPotato> yea, probably.
<ir4d0m> im using 6.06
<ir4d0m> 0.os
<ir4d0m> im confused
<MilitantPotato> yea
<ir4d0m> so what do i do
<MilitantPotato> you downloaded the Long Term Support
<ir4d0m> prolly
<MilitantPotato> Which means it's older programs, but guaranteed to be more stable.
<ir4d0m> ima newb!
<ir4d0m> lol just look at my  computer name
<MilitantPotato> open update manager in Administration
<ir4d0m> ok
<ir4d0m> what now
<ir4d0m> it says MY SYSTEM IS UP TO DATE
<MilitantPotato> close that
<MilitantPotato> you've got a lot of upgrading to do :(
<MilitantPotato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<MilitantPotato> follow 6.06>6.10, then 6.10>7.04 then if you want to get gutsy follow 7.04>7.10
<MilitantPotato> is your computer just a desktop with no need to be 100% reliable?
<MilitantPotato> or is it used for a business?
<Super_BQ> somerville is sleeping?
<MilitantPotato> i gotta run
<cescalante_> am I crazy... Can I really not access shared folders through xubuntu
<zoredache> there are no graphical tools to access them... but there are ways
<cescalante_> hmm
<cescalante_> that just seems crazy
<darkangel_> how do i set up a sound server so more than one app can use my sound card
<Godscape> I cannot mount my CD, can someone help me please?
<darkangel_> no
<Godscape> Why not?
<evil_tech> what is the error message you get when you put the cd in the drive?
<Godscape> I can read the music but not the files.
<evil_tech> thats not a mounting issue then
<Godscape> "cdda:///dev/hdc" is not a valid location, unable to unmount BarlowGirl... there's a lot of them.
<evil_tech> hmm
<darkangel_> just go to media/ and find you cd drive
<darkangel_> try that
<darkangel_> it may just work who knows
<Godscape> user@emachines-desktop:/media$ cd cdrom
<Godscape> bash: cd: cdrom: No such file or directory
<slow-motion> n8
<darkangel_> how can i make more than one ap use my sound card
<darkangel_> then i dont know im new to linux
<Godscape> darkangel_ I cannot access the cdrom filesystem.
<darkangel_> then i dont know
<darkangel_> make sure your drive can read that cd
<MeanderingCode> hello, all...i'm wondering if anyone has tried to put xscreensaver behind a prompt in gdm?
<darkangel_> mine can only read cd's and cd-r
<Godscape> I can play the music, that's about it.
<darkangel_> :/
<darkangel_> try burning to another format
<darkangel_> what is it now
<evil_tech> Godscape: how were you reading files off the disc?
<Godscape> a cd with music and files.
<Godscape> evil_tech: sound juicer.
<darkangel_> what type of cd
<darkangel_> cd-r cd-rw dvd-r dvd-rw
<Godscape> darkangel_ enhanced music cd with files.
<Godscape> Retail CD.
<darkangel_> OHHH retail
<darkangel_> i dont know then
<darkangel_> its really odd
<evil_tech> sound to me like sound juicer doesnt know how to read those discs
<evil_tech> or the extra files anyways
<MeanderingCode> nobody has tried to animate gdm, xscreensaver or otherwise?
<evil_tech> Godscape: so you cant see the disc in thunar? what about from a terminal?
<Godscape> evil_tech, terminal is same.
<darkangel_> how can i make more than one ap use my sound card
<Godscape> the only file in /media is cdrom, and that won't open
<evil_tech> what does it say if you type just mount in a terminal
<Godscape> (flood warning)
<Godscape> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Godscape> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Godscape> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<Godscape> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<evil_tech> darkangel_: try asking in the ubuntu channel
<Godscape> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<Godscape> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<Godscape> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<Godscape> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<Godscape> securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<Godscape> nfsd on /proc/fs/nfsd type nfsd (rw)
<Godscape> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Godscape> alexperrier@emac
<darkangel_> evil_tech:  no one knows there eithet
<evil_tech> lol
<Godscape> "Mount" makes no reference to the cd.
<Godscape> How do I unmount it?
<Godscape> cdda:///dev/hdc is not a valid location.
<Pollywog> I installed xubuntu on a FlipStart using VirtualBox and it works
<Pollywog> it almost looks as though the real OS on the FlipStart is xubuntu
<MilitantPotato> my mouse wheel either scrolls sideways or does browser back and forward, how do I change the behavior?
 * MeanderingCode is away: Present Elsewhere...
<heavenlyblade101> hello all
<heavenlyblade101> evil_tech, you here?
<evil_tech> yeah
<evil_tech> heavenlyblade101:you ever get that machine working?
<heavenlyblade101> i thought i did untill about a min ago. lol i got it runnig long enough to install xubuntu then when i rebooted it happened again
<evil_tech> lol
<heavenlyblade101> i wonder if its the processor overheating
<evil_tech> is the fan on the heatsink spinning?
<heavenlyblade101> yeah but that doesnt mean much, could just not be pulling enough air
<heavenlyblade101> i think either the onboard vid is gone or processor
<evil_tech> you could try pulling the heatsink and fan, cleaning the old thermal paste off the proc put new stuff on and reaseat the heatsink and fan
<evil_tech> does it have an agp slot?
<heavenlyblade101> ?
<evil_tech> if its the onboard video then putting a video card in and turning the onboard vid off might be a workaround
<heavenlyblade101> i dont have a vid card to try
<heavenlyblade101> but would vid cause black screen with rainbows at hte bottom without any dos writing
<heavenlyblade101> ?
<evil_tech> hmm
<evil_tech> could be
<evil_tech> have you ruled out the monitor?
<heavenlyblade101> but no. because i had it running long enough to install of the live disk
<heavenlyblade101> :/ noodle scratcher huh?
<evil_tech> sounds to me like power, ram, board, proc in that order
<evil_tech> there arent any bulging capacitors any where are there?
<heavenlyblade101> power and ram are off the list. and the beep codes say trouble shoot processor or mobo
<evil_tech> well then there is yer answer
<evil_tech> you might be able to obtain an old p3 proc from someone on craigslist
<evil_tech> but then if the board is toast your stuck with a crummy p3
<heavenlyblade101> Its got a 533 in it, so i'll look for a new board
<ronnie> when I start nfs server I get this error "exportfs: /etc/exports [1]: Neither 'subtree_check' or 'no_subtree_check' specified for export "192.168.2.0/255.255.255.0:/home/user/share".  Assuming default behaviour ('no_subtree_check')." no clue what it means... I followed the ntfshowto on ubuntu.com though
<ronnie> Dr`Maison: sup :)
<zoredache> ronnie: that isn't really an error
<heavenlyblade101> i think somethings overheating, i let it cool down and its good
<zoredache> it is a warning informing you that it choose a default because you didn't provide one
<zoredache> you should probably add the 'no_subtree_check' into your exports file, or subtree_check if you really need it
<ronnie> zoredache: well its "assuming" and how do I directly specify that?
<zoredache> 'man exports' for the correct syntax.  i don't know it off the top of my head
<ronnie> is no subtree checking a good thing?
<zoredache> If I remeber right it is faster, and if all your nfs clients are linux then there are no drawbacks.
#xubuntu 2007-11-16
<ronnie> oh they are, I'll look for way to add it in then
<heavenlyblade101> man, idk how to get my heatsink off
<evil_tech> unless it is a crappy one there should be a tab on one side or the other to stick a screwdriver in
<evil_tech> push down and out
<zoredache> that would depend on how it got on...  Some evil manfuacturers attach the heatsink to the cpu with thermal glue
<evil_tech> yeah that sucks too
<evil_tech> dell is notorious for it
<evil_tech> as is compaq and hp on their p4 systems
<heavenlyblade101> dude, this thing has melted white stuff on it
<heavenlyblade101> so do you think the cpu is fried?
<evil_tech> thats the thermal paste
<evil_tech> you'll want to wipe that stuff off of the proc and heatsink and apply new
<heavenlyblade101> i dont need it, its got the metal clasp for it
<zoredache> you DO need it
<evil_tech> inspect the proc too for discoloration and obvious burn marks
<heavenlyblade101> what is it needed for?
<evil_tech> that provides a medium for the heat to go through
<zoredache> it is needed because the heatsink and cpu is not perfectly flat, and the heatsink compound fills the air-gap
<evil_tech> otherwise the heatsink is pretty much useless
<zoredache> air is horrible as heat conductor
<evil_tech> yup yup
<heavenlyblade101> lol, well i guess i'm f*cked cuz i dont have any of it
<zoredache> you can usually get some at the local hardware store for like a couple dollars..
<heavenlyblade101> well i shouldnt have wiped it off lol, i cant get to a hardware store or a pc shop atm
<ronnie> is this a desktop computer?
<evil_tech> lol
<evil_tech> yes
<heavenlyblade101> yeah a messed up one
<evil_tech> you dont have any around the house? thermal paste i mean
<ronnie> get a plastic storage container and use some vegetable oil then ^^
<heavenlyblade101> nope. no thermal paste
<evil_tech> lol
<zoredache> :| the search 'improvised thermal compound' comes up with a lot of information about bombs... I think the dhs is coming after me...
<evil_tech> if you could figure out how that would work... maybe... is vegatable oil conductive?
<ronnie> evil_tech: no vegetable oil is not conductive, and its used in foods to evenly cook things because it disperses heat
<ronnie> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZ8L1Prl6tk
<heavenlyblade101> :/ but how, its not thick enough and i dont have anyway of keeping it there
<ronnie> you stick the whole internal system in it
<evil_tech> i know that its a good conductor of heat
<heavenlyblade101> kinda hard for me lol
<evil_tech> ***contemplates vegetable cooling his FX53
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: just don't stick the power supply in there think that will cause problems
<heavenlyblade101> lol
<heavenlyblade101> i dont plan on doing that
<evil_tech> you could take the board out of the case and put it in a tub and have everything else octopused off it
<ronnie> okay
<heavenlyblade101> nah, i'd rather get it working first lol
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: just get the thermal lube :P
<heavenlyblade101> theres some left on the heatsink, i wonder if its enough
<evil_tech> is it still wet and liquidy?
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: and whatever you do don't inhale, ingest, or touch it very deadly
<zoredache> use a paste of petroleum jelly and talcum powder
<ronnie> zoredache: how exactly does that work?
<zoredache> it isn't great, but he might have it in his house...
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: I'm just kidding kay should be okay to touch it..
<zoredache> the talc will keep the petrolum jelly from running when it gets hot... the petrolum jelly will transfer the heat
<heavenlyblade101> yes after all these years its still liquidy slightly
<zoredache> ronnie: or at least this web site says...
<ronnie> zoredache: petroleum jelly hmm would that be like vaseline?
<evil_tech> i think vaseline is similar but adds stuff
<zoredache> vaseline is petroleum jelly...
<heavenlyblade101> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmPm-YV9vdA&feature=related
<evil_tech> i dont think Vaseline is just plain ole petroleum jelly though.
<zoredache> The Vaseline company does have one product that is pure petroem jelly... they have other products that include lotions and other stuff
<evil_tech> ah ok
<zoredache> but as a temporary hack he could probably get away with whatever he has in his cupboard...
<heavenlyblade101> meh
<evil_tech> i have so many p3 i could give you...lol shop full of em
<heavenlyblade101> too bad ur so far away
<heavenlyblade101> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8shVDvMdo4&feature=related  <<<they droped the psu in too
<evil_tech> i think youd have to remove the fans
<evil_tech> nevermind
<evil_tech> they said exactly that
<heavenlyblade101> y remove the fans tho?
<evil_tech> they cant turn through something that viscous
<evil_tech> so theyll end up burning out and could cause a fire
<evil_tech> thats my guees
<evil_tech> guess*
<heavenlyblade101> i suppose, so i wonder if theres enough thermal paste on my heatsink
<evil_tech> well worse case scenario you fry it
<heavenlyblade101> yeah i guess, its already pretty bad anyway
<heavenlyblade101> holy crap it booted!
<evil_tech> lol
<evil_tech> *keeps fingers crossed
<evil_tech> yay newegg's shipped my ram
<FoulOleRon> hello anyone
<evil_tech> hello single person
<FoulOleRon> heh..
<FoulOleRon> I deserved that :D
<FoulOleRon> may I ask a technical question?
<totalmakeitso> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<totalmakeitso> :P
<FoulOleRon> ok, I have a niggle with XMMS and Xubuntu...
<FoulOleRon> I tried Fluxbuntu and XMMS keeps all the path in memory...
<FoulOleRon> but with Xubuntu it only stores about 4 or 5 levels
<FoulOleRon> any ideas how to change this?
<FoulOleRon> cos I store my MP3s on a network drive and it's a real pita to have to go from root all the time
<evil_tech> you mean like a command history buffer?
<FoulOleRon> maybe I should have prefixed with "I just moved from Windows".....
<FoulOleRon> so "Wha'?"
<FoulOleRon> here's the deal...
<FoulOleRon> I have my remote drives in mnt...
<MilitantPotato> are you playing songs one at a time?
<FoulOleRon> so the path owuld be home/name/mnt/<networkdrive>/<driveletter>/my documents/mp3/spoken workd/comedy/<file>.mp3.......
<FoulOleRon> BUT, when I go to put in another file I have to fo from my documents...
<MatBoy> mhh, no screenshotplugin for FF in linux :(
<MatBoy> may I cry ?
<FoulOleRon> it doesn't seem to keep any more
<evil_tech> MayBoy: yes
<MilitantPotato> FoulOleRon: why not add all of them to the playlist?
<zoredache> FoulOleRon: just a though, why not create a symlink in your documents folder?
<FoulOleRon> Spud: cos I change my mind all the time...
<FoulOleRon> ache.... how would I do that?
<MatBoy> evil_tech, in you lap ?
<MatBoy> *your
<FoulOleRon> ... but Fluxbuntu DID keep them in the path....
<evil_tech> no it must stay contained to a bubble 1 foot radius of your person
<zoredache> so if you wanted a link to your mp3s in your home ~/ the start a terminal and type cd
<FoulOleRon> what does Xfs do different to Fluxbox?
<evil_tech> xfs?
<FoulOleRon> err...
<zoredache> from there do an 'ln -s /mnt/blah.here/there.whatever/mp3s mp3_folder'
<evil_tech> thought fluxbuntu used Rox Filer
<FoulOleRon> forgot what Xubuntu uses
<evil_tech> Thunar
<evil_tech> as file manager
<FoulOleRon> XMMS acts different between flux and x
<zoredache> of course you could also use something like vlc, which includes then xfce open dialog box.
<FoulOleRon> I'm determined to find a version of Linux that does what I want it to!!!
<zoredache> on the xfce open dialog box you can create shortcuts to folders
<evil_tech> i love vlc.. wanna marry it
<FoulOleRon> zoredache: yeah.... VLC keeps the full path
<FoulOleRon> awww.... Tits :(
<FoulOleRon> I can drag and drop from Thunar from a mounted drive, but it's still a pain with XMMS
<TheSheep> FoulOleRon: use bmp
<TheSheep> FoulOleRon: or audacious
<FoulOleRon> hmmmm
<FoulOleRon> I just like the way XMMS works..
<TheSheep> FoulOleRon: they are identical to xmms except for fixed file open dialog
<FoulOleRon> I've been a Gates-Slave too long :(
<FoulOleRon> ahhh...
<FoulOleRon> soooooo...
<FoulOleRon> a possibility
<evil_tech> FoulOleRon: you used to use Winamp in windows huh?
<Tony_> gates slave lol
<totalmakeitso> ^^
<FoulOleRon> no, I abandoned Winamp ages ago...
<FoulOleRon> in Windows (i.e. THIS machine) I use QCD
<Tony_> do you smile like this ^_^ or this? :)
<FoulOleRon> :)
<evil_tech> QCD? whats that. I like media player classic when im in windows
<FoulOleRon> QCD is Quintessential
<FoulOleRon> I use VLC and QCD for Windows...
<evil_tech> heavenlyblade101: any luck with that computer?
<heavenlyblade101> well, it hasent crashed yet
<heavenlyblade101> so.....
<heavenlyblade101> idk
<heavenlyblade101> :/ went to open the terminal and the os rebooted
<evil_tech> hmm
<heavenlyblade101> goes to the text base then the log in
<evil_tech> then reboots?
<heavenlyblade101> just back to the log in
<evil_tech> so X is crashing
<heavenlyblade101> ??
<evil_tech> xserver might be crashing. if the computer isnt rebooting and you just go back to the login screen then the xserver might be crashing
<evil_tech> you could login on a different tty and reconfigure x to see if that fixes it
<heavenlyblade101> i have no idea what you said lol im a total n00b
<evil_tech> ok you at the login screen
<evil_tech> ?
<heavenlyblade101> no hold on
<heavenlyblade101> k
<evil_tech> at the graphical login?
<heavenlyblade101> yeah
<evil_tech> ok now you can press CTRL + ALT + F3 should get you to a text login
<evil_tech> or F4 through F6 for that matter
<heavenlyblade101> got it
<evil_tech> logged in?
<heavenlyblade101> *runs to login
<heavenlyblade101> k
<evil_tech> once logged in type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<heavenlyblade101> k
<heavenlyblade101> wht now?
<ronnie> if its crashing *after* you go from the graphical login trying to enter the desktop its most likely you have the wrong session setup
<ronnie> perhaps its set for a session that doesn't exist anymore
<heavenlyblade101> its crashing after i log in and i can run ff but when i run terminal it crashes
<evil_tech> hmm
<ronnie> your using xfce and when you run terminal it crashes...
<ronnie> where are you running this "terminal" thing from?
<heavenlyblade101> the applications menu
<heavenlyblade101> lol
<evil_tech> probably Applications -> Accessories ->Terminal
<heavenlyblade101> exactly
<ronnie> try alt f2 then xfce4-terminal
<ronnie> does that give different result?
<heavenlyblade101> wait. i'm at the text based login and reconfiguring xserver.
<ronnie> or better yet enter "xterm" for a terminal through the xserver
<ronnie> evil_tech: could he have really screwed up xfce terminal configurations?
<evil_tech> seems that way
<ronnie> like set it for undefined color or enormous scrollback... something to make the x server die
<evil_tech> dont know how though the system hasnt worked very well
<ronnie> I know maybe he has terminal transparency that his gfx card doesn't support!
<evil_tech> but isnt transparency set system wide and not per application
<evil_tech> though we have suspected his onboard vid to e bad
<ronnie> could there be memory errors with the dedicated video ram?
<heavenlyblade101> dude, i'm running it as it was installed.
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: kk
<heavenlyblade101> how do i get to graphical login from text
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: ctrl alt f7
<ronnie> that is if there is current graphical session
<heavenlyblade101> k got it
<heavenlyblade101> i'll try terminal agian
<ronnie> try xterm instead I doubt it will fail
<heavenlyblade101> nope
<ronnie> perhaps then you can diagnose it easier
<evil_tech> back to login?
<heavenlyblade101> how do i try xterm
<ronnie> alt f2 then type xterm
<ronnie> while your on your desktop
<heavenlyblade101> k
<heavenlyblade101> k now what?
<ronnie> dmesg list anything odd?
<evil_tech> whats the difference between xterm and terminal other than one is black with white text and the other is the inverse
<heavenlyblade101> nothings listed.
<ronnie> evil_tech: you can change colors for both, difference is xterm runs at different application layer built into x server as a default terminal. (because of such you can't copy or paste and it has certain display limitations)
<evil_tech> ah i see
<heavenlyblade101> so i use this instead of terminal?
<ronnie> evil_tech: how about he evokes xfce4-terminal from xterm and pipes its error messages to separate file, how would he word such command?
<evil_tech> hmm let me try it
<ronnie> think its "xfce4-terminal >> error.txt"
<MatBoy> what html editor was just so good for Linux ? I forgot the name
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: yeah you can use that, but its odd your having glitch with other terminal
<evil_tech> well xterm wont let me run xfce-terminal
<heavenlyblade101> :/
<evil_tech> says the command isnt found
<ronnie> MatBoy: dunno I use kompozer
<ronnie> MatBoy: and no its not kde based
<MatBoy> ronnie, that is the one :)
<renee_> how do i create /dev/video1
<ronnie> MatBoy: think eclipse has html support and if you want something lite there is Scite
<MatBoy> ronnie, I knew it was somehing with "making it" in the name
<heavenlyblade101> so i guess i'm stuck using xterm?
<evil_tech> yeah until someone can come up with why terminal is hosed
<heavenlyblade101> k thanks for the help guys
<MatBoy> ronnie, but compozer is better I thought ?
<evil_tech> and how to fix it without a terminal lol
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: yeah trying to recall how to export application errors to a text file
<evil_tech> got to route stderr to a txt file
<evil_tech> i think
<ronnie> >> right?
<evil_tech> really not liking not having my linux bible
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: try what I said earlier see if it creates an error.txt file with some output
<heavenlyblade101> k..
<renee_> how do i create /dev/video1
<ronnie> cd /dev && touch video1
<evil_tech> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-terminal/+bug/114124
<ronnie> I suppose...?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114124 in xfce4-terminal "Xubuntu 7.04 xserver crashes when launching terminal (dup-of: 91849)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91849 in xfce "i810 + xorg = xfce crashes when opening terminal" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<evil_tech> take a look at that
<heavenlyblade101> crashed it again
<ronnie> I had an i810 card before but it seemed to work until I did something then I had similar problem
<heavenlyblade101> whats an i810?
<ronnie> I gave up on it though and put blackbox on there because only had 64mb ram
<evil_tech> chipset
<evil_tech> ive had this problem with 6.10 and 7.04 now that i recall
<ronnie> i810 is an intel integrated card driver
<heavenlyblade101> hmmm
<evil_tech> but i fixed it by reconfiguring x and setting color depth to 16 (was a bunch of Thinkpad 770's)
<ronnie> I think one of my friends uses that with ubuntu
<ronnie> evil_tech: I always set mine to 16 guess that's why I wasn't whining about that issue on forums lol
<evil_tech> ever since then on older machines i set the depth to 16, most people cant tell the difference any way
<ronnie> evil_tech: the human eye doesn't support that many colors yet bottlenecks with the few brainsquishies :)
<heavenlyblade101> can u set colour depth without exiting the graphical desktop?
<evil_tech> dunno
<evil_tech> you could edit xorg.conf and set it that way
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf change 24 to 16 then ctrl alt backspace to restart x server only (like rebooting only graphical portion of system)
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: does it take a long while to boot?
<heavenlyblade101> that mousepad thing a command for xterm?
<evil_tech> no its a text editor
<heavenlyblade101> lol k
<evil_tech> you need to start it with root privledges
<heavenlyblade101> hey, that command earlyer made an error.txd
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: what does it say?
<heavenlyblade101> nothing :/
<evil_tech> wow gksu is really really slow
<ronnie> yeah I probably worded it wrong or it crashed too fast
<evil_tech> what did i miss
<ronnie> netham45 joined and flicked you off evil_tech
<ronnie> that's all
<ronnie> netham45: :D
<evil_tech> oh so not much :D
<evil_tech> has he successfully edited xorg.conf?
<evil_tech> by he i mean heavenlyblade101
<heavenlyblade101> no i didnt suceed, couldnt write to file
<evil_tech> cause you werent root
<heavenlyblade101> how do i become root?
<evil_tech> open up xterm
<evil_tech> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<evil_tech> or you can do ALT + F2 then gksu mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<heavenlyblade101> k in xterm
<evil_tech> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<evil_tech> wow its 6pm already
<evil_tech> got to go pick up the girlfriend
<heavenlyblade101> k ttyl
<evil_tech> good luck heavenlyblade101. worse case you can run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again and itll ask you for color depth. set it to 16 then restart x
<heavenlyblade101> k
<evil_tech> ttfn
<heavenlyblade101> how do i reboot xserve again lol
<heavenlyblade101> ctrl alt backspace?
<ronnie> yes
<heavenlyblade101> k, now lets see if it fixed terminal
<ronnie> evil_tech: dude just change the config file value for xorg lol
<heavenlyblade101> yep, and evil tech is gon
<ronnie> ah that ass always leaving when I say something to him rofl
<heavenlyblade101> it worked, thanks guys. i guess maybe tommarrow i'll try to get beryl going
<heavenlyblade101> rofl
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: compiz you mean, beryl merged with latest compiz
<heavenlyblade101> brb
<heavenlyblade101> back
<heavenlyblade101> so whats different about it now?
<ronnie> seems more stable I guess
<heavenlyblade101> do you run emule? or amule?
<ronnie> nah I usually use frostwire
<heavenlyblade101> whats that? torrent or p2p?
<ronnie> p2p, usually on deluge for torrenting
<heavenlyblade101> it wont read edk2 links tho :/ thats what i need emule for
<ronnie> might want to check www.sourceforge.net see if you can find a certain client you like then
<heavenlyblade101> i guess emule cant run on linux
<ronnie> if you don't want it to, don't know why though. Is it rather buggy usually?
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: could try gnutella think its in ubuntu repositories see if it can read those links
<heavenlyblade101> ubuntu repositories?
<ronnie> yeah applications > system > synaptic
<ronnie> lot of programs there you can install
<ronnie> use the search function
<heavenlyblade101> nothing came up
<ronnie> try reload then and check your sources
<ronnie> perhaps you don't have all the repositories marked
<heavenlyblade101> reload?
<heavenlyblade101> k nvm
<ronnie> it worked?
<heavenlyblade101> no
<heavenlyblade101> :/
<ronnie> eh I'm on amule right now
<heavenlyblade101> how do u get it?
<ronnie> application> system>software sources check the boxes there then pull up synaptic and hit reload then search amule
<ronnie> mark to install and click apply then your done
<heavenlyblade101> k thanks, reloading
<heavenlyblade101> i wonder whats up with this comp, it occasionally gets a bios, and now once i get it booted its good
<heavenlyblade101> but its getting it booted. i think its the mobo but i cant afford a new one
<ronnie> reloading doesn't mean reboot xD
<heavenlyblade101> no i know, just kinda wondering aloud
<ronnie> lol
<ronnie> what do you mean by mobo?
<ronnie> ohh motherboard
<heavenlyblade101> lol
<ronnie> have you tried linuxbiox yet?
<ronnie> linuxbios I mean
<heavenlyblade101> no, never heard of it
<jmolek28> is there anyway to install xubuntu if there is no cd drive?
<heavenlyblade101> network boot
<heavenlyblade101> idk how tho
<jmolek28> hmm okay.. i was trying to install 7.10 tonight and the cd drive stopped working after i found out that i only have 128mb ram on the comp so it didnt work
<jmolek28> usb possible?
<snerfu> somehow while playing around with wireless stuff I accidently got two nm-applets starting up.  Do you know where I might look to fix that?
<umarzuki> nope
<umarzuki> hi guys
<snerfu> hi
<heavenlyblade101> how do i format a NTFS drive via Xubuntu?
<umarzuki> gparted?
<umarzuki> tried that?
<umarzuki> xnyone got prob with xfmedia when playing video?
<snerfu> Don't know that you can heavenlyblade101, what are you trying to accomplish?
<umarzuki> mine can't play videos; tried .avi ang .ogm
<umarzuki> it hanged
<umarzuki> even .pls
<umarzuki> anyone know y?
<heavenlyblade101> snerfu: trying to make a 10 gb drive usable without rebooting, long story as to why i cant reboot
<snerfu> heavenlyblade101, it needs to be visible from windows?
<heavenlyblade101> no, i want to remove windows
<heavenlyblade101> windows is on the drive i want to format
<snerfu> heavenlyblade101, what partition is it on, the whole drive?
<heavenlyblade101> the whole drive
<heavenlyblade101> i have a 6 gb running linux adn a 10 gb running windows
<snerfu> sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/something1
<snerfu> usb drive?
<heavenlyblade101> what do u mean?
<umarzuki> you can do it point and click with gparted tho
<snerfu> is it an internal drive?
<heavenlyblade101> yeah its internal
<snerfu> is it ide or sata?
<heavenlyblade101> idk.. lol its a maxtor
<snerfu> type "mount" and tell me what your partition says for /
<snerfu> true umarzuki, but this might be a good learning experience for him for the future.
<umarzuki> agreed
<heavenlyblade101> sorry lol i dont think it gives me info on the drive. but i feel like a MAJOR n00
<heavenlyblade101> b
<umarzuki> but if ur had short term memory like me..
<snerfu> that's alright heavenlyblade101, just run the mount and tell me what it says on the line that has /
<heavenlyblade101> it cant mount it
<heavenlyblade101> failed to determine the mount point for /dev/sda1
<snerfu> you aren't mounting anything at the moment don't worry.
<snerfu> Ok, now run "fdisk /dev/sda"
<heavenlyblade101> in the terminal?
<snerfu> yeah
<snerfu> you should have run that mount command in the terminal as well.
<heavenlyblade101> unable to open
<umarzuki> it's weird tho
<snerfu> ah do a "sudo fdisk /dev/sda"
<umarzuki> any ntfs drive should've been mounted from boot
<umarzuki> spare me some info?
<snerfu> it probably is mounted, I would guess.
<umarzuki> y that would occur
<snerfu> I was just trying to figure out which device and partition its on.
<snerfu> explatory questioning.
<heavenlyblade101> how do i know this wont try to format the drive with linux on it?
<umarzuki> mine already got oh
<umarzuki> partition..
<umarzuki> thought it's the whole disk
<snerfu> fdisk is for changing the partition layout heavenlyblade101, we are just going to loo at the layout.
<snerfu> err look at the layout.
<heavenlyblade101> k
<heavenlyblade101> so what now?
<snerfu> once in fdisk, press p
<snerfu> that will print the paritions
<heavenlyblade101> k
<heavenlyblade101> what next
<heavenlyblade101> ?
<snerfu> how many does it say?
<heavenlyblade101> one :/
<snerfu> ok good.
<heavenlyblade101> shouldnt there be one for each drive tho?
<snerfu> on the end, under the syste part, what does it say?
<heavenlyblade101> hpfs/ntfs
<snerfu> no, we are only looking at the partition table on one disk right now.
<snerfu> OK heavenlyblade101, so now we know that your ntfs drive is on /dev/sda1 in linux.
<heavenlyblade101> k...
<snerfu> write down /dev/sda1 or make a mental note
<heavenlyblade101> k
<snerfu> press q
<snerfu> tha will quit out of it
<snerfu> without writing anything.
<heavenlyblade101> k
<snerfu> ok type "sudo mount"
<snerfu> it will print out everything that is mounted.
<heavenlyblade101> k
<snerfu> scour for anything that says /dev/sda1
<snerfu> and tell me if it shows up.
<heavenlyblade101> nothing
<snerfu> ok good
<snerfu> it is ready to format
<heavenlyblade101> k
<ronnie> jmolek28: yeah usb install xubuntu
<heavenlyblade101> how do i format then lol
<snerfu> the comand is "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1"
<ronnie> jmolek28: if you only have 128mb ram use the alternate install cd
<heavenlyblade101> k
<heavenlyblade101> so its formating now?
<ronnie> umarzuki: try a gstreamer player and the version 10 plugins
<snerfu> yeah, it will come back to a prompt when done heavenlyblade101.
<snerfu> should be quick.
<heavenlyblade101> its done then
<heavenlyblade101> lol
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: fdisk the drive
<snerfu> do you see something along the lines of "creating journal entriies"?
<umarzuki> ronnie: n i should 'apt-get ?'
<heavenlyblade101> no
<heavenlyblade101> i got that at the end of the format
<snerfu> did it say anything heavenlyblade101? paraphrase it
<snerfu> ah ok good.
<snerfu> now to mount it.
<ronnie> umarzuki: could use synaptic or "apt-cache search gstreamer" and apt-get install whatever
<heavenlyblade101> how?
<snerfu> mkdir /mnt/sda1
<heavenlyblade101> its at command
<ronnie> snerfu: ubuntu usually uses /media for mounted stuff, a bit more meaningful then acronym mnt
<heavenlyblade101> k
<snerfu> ah sorry ronnie.
<ronnie> snerfu: no just saying it might already be mounted lol
<heavenlyblade101> so i just got the command help thing lol
<snerfu> is it help information about mkdir?
<heavenlyblade101> just the letters abc ext with their meanings
<heavenlyblade101> p= print partition table
<snerfu> hmm one sec
<snerfu> are you back at the prompt that has # in front of it?
<heavenlyblade101> no still at the command prompt
<snerfu> hmm then where do you see "p= print partition table?"
<heavenlyblade101> in that help thing it gave me
<snerfu> ok try this
<snerfu> highight that last line with your mouse and then right click on it and select copy
<heavenlyblade101> what last line
<heavenlyblade101> ?
<heavenlyblade101> extra functionality?
<snerfu> no, the very last line you see
<snerfu> the prompt
<ronnie> snerfu: he is in fdisk
<heavenlyblade101> k
<snerfu> yeah that is what I thought, but he did an mkfs just  a moment ago, which I can't figure out.
<snerfu> hehe
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: d to delete that partition then n for new partition select primary yes start there, ok end at that amount w write changes then exit
<heavenlyblade101> no partition defined yet
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: then create one
<ronnie> I would follow along but I don't want to fdisk one of my working drives lol
<snerfu> n for new
<heavenlyblade101> k lol
<ronnie> k = kill ?
<snerfu> it will ask you the start and end points
<heavenlyblade101> did that
<heavenlyblade101> and wrote it
<snerfu> ok
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: however do you want any swap space on that drive?
<heavenlyblade101> ?
<snerfu> your going to need to do that format again
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: a swap partition is used so hard drive space can be used for memory with libraries and such that are rarely accessed by programs but need to be loaded
<snerfu> I think that might be a little advanced for him ronnie, he is just trying to get extra storage.
<heavenlyblade101> ok...
<heavenlyblade101> i just want to format this as a secondary drive
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: its like that index file on windows that changes size except being on different partition it doesn't need to be defragged or worry about corruption
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: alright thought you might be doing a dualboot nvm then
<heavenlyblade101> lol trying to remove a dual boot
<ronnie> kk :)
<snerfu> sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1
<ronnie> ^ that command there creates the journal onto the ext2 system thereby upgrading it to ext3
<ronnie> more speed and stability (not good for livecds though they usually ext2 for space save)
<heavenlyblade101> command not found
<heavenlyblade101> sorry no i f*cked up there
<ronnie> did it work?
<heavenlyblade101> working atm
<ronnie> snerfu: hey do you know what unionfs file system is?
<snerfu> yes ronnie, had one briefly on my sharp zaurus
<ronnie> I don't know but heard it mentioned on this application
<heavenlyblade101> k its done
<snerfu> it allows mixed permissions on directory trees somehow.
<ronnie> snerfu oooh zaurus aren't those called umm blackberries or something? (the palm devices)
<snerfu> zaurus was a pure pda
<snerfu> yeah
<ronnie> pda that's the term thx
<snerfu> heavenlyblade101, time to mount it, one of two ways.
<heavenlyblade101> which are?
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: might want to add it into /etc/fstab to be mounted on boot
<ronnie> dunno what option 2 is but there several fstab ways to mount it
<snerfu> since you aren't going to be rebooting you can mount it as root, but then your normal user won't be able to use it, you will have to use sudo to copy everything to it or....
<heavenlyblade101> lets set it to mount on boot
<ronnie> yeah make it so root only one that can mount it stash all your secret files there :D
<snerfu> you can edit a file called /etc/fstab with "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<heavenlyblade101> k
<snerfu> there is a great howto on the wiki on how to encrypt your home parition for stashing secret files hehe.
<snerfu> I did that on my laptop in case I lose it somewhere.
<heavenlyblade101> i dont want that lol im the only user
<ronnie> but its nicer if they on a separate drive :)
<snerfu> Ok heavenlyblade101 so you are in the /etc/fstab file now?
<heavenlyblade101> ya
<snerfu> ok one sec I need to type out a line for you to put in there
<heavenlyblade101> lol
<ronnie> hmm maybe something like this "/dev/sda1        /media/pr0n   ext3,user,noauto,rw  0       0"
<ronnie> think I got the syntax wrong *is such a noob*
<ronnie> I dunno but when your done editing /etc/fstab just do mount -a to update your changes
<snerfu> one a new line at the bottom "/dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ext3 user,rw 0 0"
<ronnie> oops I put noauto in there sorry
<ronnie> jmolek28: sup
<ronnie> jmolek28: how did that usb install of xubuntu go?
<jmolek28> i didnt try yet.. i am trying to get my cd drive to work.. no luck yet :\
<heavenlyblade101> *waiting patiently
<heavenlyblade101> lol
<snerfu> did you type all that in there on a new line?
<heavenlyblade101> sorry lol missed what you put. 1 min
<snerfu> no prob
<ronnie> jmolek28: also if you have 128mb ram use alternate install cd
<heavenlyblade101> k what now
<jmolek28> alternate install cd?
<snerfu> ok to save it, press ctrl and x at the same time. it will ask you if you want to save it and press y for yes, and then enter to accept the default location.
<snerfu> then when you are back at the command prompt type "sudo mount -a"
<heavenlyblade101> error. no such directory
<snerfu> what is the question it is asking you?
<heavenlyblade101> nothing, just error. no such directory
<snerfu> oh when you did the mount part?
<heavenlyblade101> when i hit ctrl c then y then
<heavenlyblade101> enter
<snerfu> you mean ctr and x right?
<snerfu> err ctrl and x
<jmolek28> ronnie: whats the alternate install cd, i only saw the main one thats live cd and install
<heavenlyblade101> yeah sorry lol
<ronnie> jmolek28: where you located?
<snerfu> does it say in white at the bottom "File Name to Write: /etc/fstab?
<bigfuzzyjesus> hello
<bigfuzzyjesus> anyone care to see my screenshot
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: be sure to leave a space at bottom of fstab
<ronnie> jmolek28: I would use this one http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/xubuntu/7.10/release/xubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso
<heavenlyblade101> what do u mean leave a space at the botom?
<snerfu> a blank line
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: has to do with out fstab is parsed for input you'll see when you type mount -a
<jmolek28> ronnie: now to fix the cd drive.. ha
<ronnie> with how* its parsed sorry
<bigfuzzyjesus> ronnie, that is a fast server!
<ronnie> jmolek28: you were able to run the live session right?
<ronnie> bigfuzzyjesus: what screen shot you talking about and which server?
<heavenlyblade101> how do i leave a space at hte bottom and where? under the line you gave me?
<bigfuzzyjesus> ronnie, my screenshot
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: go to the end press enter that is all
<bigfuzzyjesus> and that server you told jmolek28 about
<heavenlyblade101> k well i did that and i still have the error of no such directory
<ronnie> umm okay
<heavenlyblade101> no such file or directory
<snerfu> try the save again with ctrl and x
<jmolek28> ronnie: i first tried to run ubuntu.. that didnt work because i did not have the system specs.. now my cd drive stopped working
<heavenlyblade101> same thing
<jmolek28> ronnie: so now i have to fix that and then live boot xubuntu
<snerfu> does it immediately say that after you press y heavenlyblade101?
<ronnie> jmolek28: it requires 192mb to install from live cd because the installer requires more memory
<heavenlyblade101> no after i press enter
<bigfuzzyjesus> http://seifnet.no-ip.org:8080/screensecks.jpg
<snerfu> hmm press esc and see if it goes away
<ronnie> jmolek28: however if you formatted the drive and created a swap partition then did swapon /dev/drive it should allow you to use hard drive for memory (would be slow but still work)
<heavenlyblade101> it just goes back to where it was before i tried to save only with the error on the bottom
<jmolek28> ronnie: okay, so just run the iso image you linked me and it should download
<snerfu> is that fluxbox in the screenshot?
<ronnie> jmolek28: yes the alternate install cd requires only 64mb ram I think
<bigfuzzyjesus> snerfu, yes sir
<snerfu> hmm let me play around in nano for a sec heavenlyblade101.
<ronnie> jmolek28: you might also try removing the hard drive and installing from a computer with more ram, then you can put the hard drive back into that system and reconfigure xorg for its video card will be exact same as if it was installed there
<heavenlyblade101> k
<jmolek28> ronnie: thanks alot, i feel stupid asking all of this stuff, im an IST major and am getting into open source OS's now.. just a beginner with that part
<snerfu> heavenlyblade101, press ctrl and c to cancel
<heavenlyblade101> k
<jmolek28> ronnie: so swap drives and then install, and then reconfigure..okay sounds good
<snerfu> did that error go away?
<heavenlyblade101> yeah
<snerfu> ok try the ctrl and x once more
<heavenlyblade101> k
<snerfu> try and ge to the part that asks you if you want to write /etc/fstab
<heavenlyblade101> k
<heavenlyblade101> k im ther
<heavenlyblade101> e
<ronnie> jmolek28: had to do same for my grandma's old pc, she recently got broadband
<snerfu> ok just press enter
<heavenlyblade101> error
<snerfu> hmm same error?
<heavenlyblade101> uh huh
<snerfu> hmm open up a new terminal
<heavenlyblade101> exit this one or not?
<snerfu> and type "ls -l /etc/fstab"
<snerfu> no don't exit it
<ronnie> jmolek28: some laptops and mobile devices come without cd drives so a flash drive with xubuntu really comes in handy. Wish I had more experience with them
<snerfu> or you will have to type all that again.
<heavenlyblade101> no file found
<snerfu> well you would have to type that new line again.
<snerfu> hmmm
<snerfu> ls -l /etc
<heavenlyblade101> no such file or directoru
<snerfu> does it list a bunch of files?
<heavenlyblade101> *y
<jmolek28> ronnie: think i could use an external hard drive to read the files off of?
<snerfu> hmm
<ronnie> jmolek28: yeah but setting up mbr and grub would be a pain
<ronnie> jmolek28: does that computer's bios even support booting from external hard drive?
<snerfu> well heavenlyblade101, I am stumped for the moment, let me look something up.
<jmolek28> doubtful
<jmolek28> ronnie: its just an older system i want to install ubuntu on and its quite the pain haha
<heavenlyblade101> jmolek, think urs is a pain, mine occasionally has a bios
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: yeah you should fix that bios
<jmolek28> haha
<heavenlyblade101> no shit lol
<jmolek28> i trashed a few servers at school this year because i forgot about RAID BIOS
<jmolek28> that was fun
<jmolek28> :\
<snerfu> he is also missing the whole /etc/directory at the moment.
<heavenlyblade101> lol
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: no worries you like every other linux bum don't care how long system takes to boot long as it stays running
<heavenlyblade101> yeah, i just have to get it set up so i can keep it running full time lol
<jmolek28> they are fixed now so the profs happy
<heavenlyblade101> schools should really lock booting from anything but HDD's
<heavenlyblade101>  i bypassed the security on the schools systems with my live cd
<jmolek28> it was the stuff they let IST students screw with
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: copy the /etc directory from live cd perhaps
<heavenlyblade101> meh, im not worried about it atm, i have all next week if i can get it booted :P
<jmolek28> when they say (United States DVD) does that mean it needs to be burnt to a dvd?
<ronnie> heavenlyblade101: that's kind of impossible for most any organization seeing as the cmos batteries usually die from not being runned for long periods of time (summer vacation) and its all back to default bios settings
<snerfu> he edited the fstab file though and it puled up so /etc/ was there. just can't figure out why he can't see it now.
<snerfu> first time for everything.
<ronnie> snerfu: I'm thinking he just color blind and got the fancy extra terminal bling bling (hence xfce4-terminal crashage)
<heavenlyblade101> k well snerfu thank you for all the help but i guess its time to give up, i have to go to bed
 * ronnie high fives heavenlyblade101
<heavenlyblade101> lol
<snerfu> ok well you did good tonight heavenlyblade101, its semi complicated to mount a new drive and gets quicker after the first time.
<heavenlyblade101> thanks for all the help guys, i might be on tomarro night. ttyl
<ronnie> okay bye then
<snerfu> I have a bad feeling that thing won't boot again heh
<jmolek28> ronnie: that alternative download doesnt have a live version does it?
<ronnie> jmolek28: you have already confirmed everything working with the live session you did earlier correct?
<jmolek28> i cant get a live version of xubuntu to run.. i got ubuntu to run but it crashed and then the cd drive is no longer working
<snerfu> want to see my screenshot of xubuntu on the eee pc? 800x480 screen.
<ronnie> jmolek28: just get something on the drive, anything you run from cd will be extremely inefficient on that low performing hardware
<jmolek28> yea i just want to get a version of ubuntu and xubuntu sounds like it would run on it
<ronnie> 128mb perfectly
<jmolek28> good
<ronnie> now run that alternative cd :P
<jmolek28> the alternate iso doesnt have a live desktop does it
<jmolek28> its just download
<ronnie> download burn it to disc and boot
<ronnie> it skips past showing everything and just installs
<jmolek28> okay
<ronnie> then you can just boot from hard drive
<jmolek28> does it partition some space or wipe and repartition
<jmolek28> gosh.. sorry i ask so much
<jmolek28> 15 hours of download to go
<ronnie> if you have space that no other system currently on the hard drive has access to then it can use that, or it can format the drive and install on it.
<ronnie> ouch long wait..
<ronnie> jmolek28: your best just sticking with defaults unless you have a particular need
<jmolek28> okay, the reason i was going to clean the drive was because my mom wanted to get rid of all her info and didnt have the original disk and i wanted to mess with ubuntu, she just got a new pc so i figured it would be worth it
<ronnie> jmolek28: are you giving this computer to someone else? might want to run wipe then to completely erase all traces of data from the drive
<jmolek28> only linux experience i have is using our schools linux cluster and having to log into it
<jmolek28> im using this computer now, she wanted to get rid of it
<jmolek28> so i offered :)
<ronnie> yeah just go with default then and erase all current stuff
<jmolek28> okay
<jmolek28> goodbye windows ME
<jmolek28> ha
<ronnie> lol
<jmolek28> it is mighty slow on it now
<ronnie> windows me... I bet :D
<jmolek28> xubunu looks quite fast on a system that is similar to mine
<ronnie> hmm what sort of graphics card you got?
<jmolek28> onboard one on this one, but i have some around i could install
<jmolek28> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-97005813957914687&q=xubuntu+7.10&total=1&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0
<jmolek28> i was looking at that, its similar to mine
<ronnie> I'd probably turn it into a gaming box but if you want the flashy eye candy w/e rocks your boat
<jmolek28> i just want it to do work and to look and perform well
<jmolek28> i have a gaming rig already
<ronnie> oh what you run on it?
<jmolek28> dont laugh.... xp
<ronnie> here's something funny how much ram xp take by itself?
<jmolek28> alot
<jmolek28> i need more
<ronnie> like over 100mb?
<jmolek28> i need to get like 2 more gigs
<jmolek28> just to make sure i have enough to do whatever
<ronnie> if you run linux in text mode and tweak the kernel can get it down to like 20mb memory or less
<jmolek28> nice
<jmolek28> do most games support linux?
<ronnie> speed of how fast kernel swaps about memory usage also is a bonus
<ronnie> jmolek28: there are emulators and wine as well as native ones
<ronnie> jmolek28: windows xp also has a memory limit you know
<jmolek28> yea
<ronnie> linux has several work arounds for that limit
<ronnie> or you could use a 64 bit system and operating system then throw in support for 32 bit applications
<jmolek28> i tried to boot ubuntu on my laptop and it couldnt find my video card
<jmolek28> had a black screen with green lines.. freaked me out at first
<ronnie> jmolek28: what sort of laptop you got?
<jmolek28> dell inspiron 1100
<ronnie> what processor?
<jmolek28> its a couple years old
<jmolek28> pentium 4 at 2.4 ghz
<ronnie> hmm what graphics card?
<ronnie> try safe mode option to use vesa
<ronnie> should boot fine then
<ronnie> it probably just picked wrong graphics driver
<jmolek28> intel 82845 something
<ronnie> lol yeah
<ronnie> intel released lot of open source code for their integrated cards
<jmolek28> it was using vesa as default
<ronnie> been having so many updates its hard to keep track
<jmolek28> yea
<ronnie> might be a framebuffering issue then
<jmolek28> i would like ubuntu on my laptop.. but i would be afraid to lose my data
<ronnie> I don't really understand that myself think it has to do with the lcd type
<ronnie> can't you burn, file transfer, or use a flash drive?
<jmolek28> yea.. i was going to put all my data on an external hd..
<jmolek28> but theres ALOT of stuff
<ronnie> if you install windows first and leave free space for an ubuntu partition you can dual boot
<ronnie> the ubuntu installer does it automatically
<ronnie> or at least it does with the alternate install and server install discs
<jmolek28> yea.. split the partition in half or so
<ronnie> yeah could resize ntfs volume you got
<ronnie> I usually use windows xp on virtualbox for seamless integration aspect however it can't do all those 3d things for gaming but I don't use windows for that anyway
<ronnie> just for testing because some I know still use it
<jmolek28> yea ive really only used windows most of my life
<jmolek28> and i dont like mac
<jmolek28> at all
<jmolek28> dont know why
<ronnie> yeah mac is like a nudered linux with virus support :(
<jmolek28> hahahaha
<ronnie> costly drm hardware and no kool gaming apps or portability
 * ronnie cringes
<jmolek28> yea.. and they make people cocky
<ronnie> I know I had a gf before that loved them, think it was main reason we broke up lol
<ronnie> she was all like "you just like your linux box so you can browse for porn you perv"
<jmolek28> haha yea.. soooooo?
<ronnie> lmao
<jmolek28> maybe if you were more like the porn we would be better
<jmolek28> who knows!?
<ronnie> I tried that line it don't work
<jmolek28> haha i would imagine
<jmolek28> you got tired of her so you cd SINGLE
<jmolek28> sorry had to try to pull off a terminal joke
<ronnie> hmm let me show you little pic
<jmolek28> for some reason this download is taking forever, probably someone in the neighborhood torrenting
<ronnie> where are you located?
<ronnie> perhaps its just bad location for you
<jmolek28> i think its the mirror
<jmolek28> im in Pennsylvania
<jmolek28> so i dont know if the mirror is in like cali or something
<ronnie> don't think so
<ronnie> ah canadian one probably better its on ontari
<ronnie> o
<ronnie> http://hex1a4.net/xubuntu/mirror/releases/7.10/release/xubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso
<jmolek28> oh that is amazingly fast
<jmolek28> thank you
<ronnie> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=73fhveg&s=1 check that
<jmolek28> okay
<jmolek28> took my download down to 1 hour
<jmolek28> haha
<ronnie> hmm need to fix time on that though
<ronnie> I do regular install cd and its usually under 20 minutes
<ronnie> you'll probably love the download speeds after you switch off windows
<jmolek28> is that a theme for ubuntu?
<ronnie> currently over my cousins house though he uses different isp
<ronnie> yeah tango icons and umm forget what the window theme is, its default settings
<jmolek28> okay
<jmolek28> i just want a version of ubuntu
<jmolek28> so xubuntu is almost the same as ubuntu?
<jmolek28> except "lighter"
<ronnie> they both based on gtk "gimp tool kit" for graphics
<ronnie> yes much lighter
<jmolek28> still works like ubuntu
<jmolek28> like interface and stuff
<ronnie> basically
<ronnie> and none the system coupling like kde, everything that starts with k is kernel related
<jmolek28> cool
<ronnie> thor: yo
<jmolek28> so wheres a good place to get "add ons" for xubuntu
<ronnie> synaptic
<ronnie> and lot of sites that have ubuntu .deb packages
<ronnie> getdeb usually showcases some highly anticipated software
<ronnie> its a website that one is
<jmolek28> okay thanks for all your help tonight
<ronnie> kk
<ronnie> playing urban terror 4 just ask if need any help
<jmolek28> im gonna try to get this to work tomorrow.. gonna go to bed.. ill let you know how it ends up..
<ronnie> kk
<kirika> does anyone know if i can copy my desktop settings from my root account to my user account because my borders are gone and now i cant get them back.
<jd_> how do i view network computers in xubuntu dapper drake
<jd_> anyone here
<jd_> i need some help please
<ronnie> anyone here running zsnes on xubuntu 7.10
<ronnie> its giving some weird output
<ronnie> just installed it
<ronnie> something abuot /home/user/.kde :/
<ronnie> and access to /dev
<ronnie> I gots some candy who still up and wants some candy!
<ronnie> ah oh well
<TheSheep> ronnie: run it in a terminal
<ronnie> I did
<ronnie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44694/
<ronnie> says something about my mouse and kde and mcop w/e that is
<TheSheep> what kind of mouse do you have?
<TheSheep> com?
<ronnie> the old kind
<ronnie> plugs into mouse port
<ronnie> has a ball inside 2 buttons and a scroller
<TheSheep> 'mouse port'?
<ronnie> yeah its green and has picture of mouse beside it
<TheSheep> ps/2
<ronnie> guess so
<TheSheep> ronnie: here's mine, works fine
<TheSheep> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44695/
<ronnie> what desktop environment you using?
<TheSheep> ronnie: what channel is this?
<ronnie> is that a trick question?
<ronnie> cause technically you can have several installed.. and I hope I don't need kde libraries to run zsnes :(
<TheSheep> you shouldn't need them
<TheSheep> try zsnes -as alsa
<TheSheep> ad
<TheSheep> try zsnes -ad alsa
<ronnie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bug/64241 its a common bug with mcop I hear
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 64241 in mplayer "can't create mcop directory / unable to play sound as another user" [Undecided,New]
<ronnie> and what you put works too
<ronnie> why is that?
<TheSheep> ronnie: it forces the alsa sound driver, insted of the kde's one
<TheSheep> ronnie: maybe you have some old config?
<ronnie> nope just installed this 3 days ago
<TheSheep> ronnie: well, save that alsa driver in the config and it should be ok
<ronnie> kk
<tehk> Anyone know how to use the variable theme color feature (like in gnomes theme selector) available in many themes?
<TheSheep> tehk: I guess you define the colors in .gtkrc-2.0
<tehk> TheSheep, thanks
<ronnie> TheSheep: some apps I was using few moments ago before zsnes now aren't working. They freeze up when trying to access alsa, what was that advice you gave me before? -ad alsa?
<TheSheep> -as
<TheSheep> -ad
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> but it's for zsnes only
<ronnie> think I might be having alsa trouble?
<TheSheep> check if zsnes isn't hogging the audio
<TheSheep> your sound card probably doesn't have a hardware mixer
<ronnie> I saw some random python script going but killed that
<ronnie> don't see anything that is using audio
<TheSheep> so only one application can use it directly
<TheSheep> lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<ronnie> shows nothing
<TheSheep> lsof | grep snd
<ronnie> xfce4-mix and xfce-mcs
<ronnie> sound works in firefox...
<TheSheep> hmm...
<TheSheep> so what doesn't work exactly?
<ronnie> tremulous
<ronnie> it gives blank screen pausing at sdl alsa part
<ronnie> it was playing smoothly earlier though
<TheSheep> can you pastebin your ps x
<ronnie> perhaps I should try reboot?
<TheSheep> if you reboot we will never know what's happening
<ronnie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44701/
<NotPullin> uh, so, if I installed a new kernel only having the linux-headers for it, what is the "right" way to build a new module from the source tree that wasn't included?
<TheSheep> use module-assistant
<TheSheep> ronnie: what was that 'random python script' you killed?
<ronnie> no clue
<TheSheep> name?
<ronnie> I had exaile leave a random python script going before playing music and it pissed me off so I killed it
<ronnie> but I don't even have that app on here
<ronnie> I have absolutely no clue...
<TheSheep> maybe it was supposed to clean up audio :)
<ronnie> doubt it would be on user level then..
<ronnie> either way audio works in firefox
<TheSheep> I'm out of clues too
<ronnie> restart then?
<TheSheep> you can try
<ronnie> knowing me I probably screwed up sound config again
<ronnie> kk thx for help
<NotPullin> TheSheep: uh, is m-a straightforward to use? it's not apparent to me what it's quite doing
<ronnie> TheSheep: problem fixed, I think I'll grab zsnes from getdeb.net don't trust one in repository
<ronnie> nope none there hmm..
<ronnie> wonder if the feisty one works okay
<ronnie> odd I don't see it there
<ronnie> w/e guess I'll have to test it
<whyking_> hi
<whyking_> from firefox and opera totem player is normally started, lets me assume that it is set in xubuntu, how/where can I exchange totem with mplayer?
<TheSheep> whyking_: it's set infirefox/opera
<whyking_> hm
<TheSheep> whyking_: they both have their own mechanisms for that
<whyking_> can't find it though (in opera) but I'll have another look
<TheSheep> whyking_: you can change the default application in the file's properties in thunar
<whyking_> thx!
<NotPullin> I hope I don't break my system doing this
<umarzuki> hey guys
<NotPullin> sweet jesus why is it so impossible to get the "right" kernel source
<whyking_> I have an existing, bootable windows install on my hd, whats the best way to start that from linux? qemu, vmware...?
<benpicco> Hi, if i plug in my usb stick, I get the message that mount is refused
<benpicco> only if i mount it using sudo it works
<benpicco> what might this be?
<nopcode> hey
<nopcode> i'm trying to boot with the xubuntu CD but after "kernel mapping tables..." the screen stays blank
<nopcode> even when pressing escape and selecting text-mode
<nopcode> actually i just want to repair my grub on the hdd after a vista installation :(
<nopcode> any suggestions?
<nopcode> (x86-64)
<T0ft3n> Hello, I'm having trouble installing java6 on xubuntu, when I try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre it tells me it depends on java-common and that java-common can't be installed
<T0ft3n> is it possible to install java on xubuntu?
<MatBoy> wow it's update week :)
<aladinsane> can i somehow change the settings for windows so the don't snap to the left of my screen when i open them, maybe even so they open in the same place as the last time the were open?
<aladinsane> aha! got it, if anybody else has the same problem you have to change the slider under settings->window manager tweaks->placement
<kwhk> thanks aladinsane
<dimeotane> is there a way to edit the xubuntu menu?  I want the kids account not to show accessories or system tools.  It doesn't show the changes I've made using the menu editor
<sergio_> hello everybody. Need help on finding a graphical irc client. New to Linux (veryyyyyyy new) :-)
<pshr> x-chat
<sergio_> tried that one but couldn't figure how to hide localident
<sergio_> Another
<sergio_> oops, thkU pshr
<pshr> hide ?
<pshr> just dont run identd
<sergio_> now for another subject (please be patient. Im not only non-english but also new to linux)
<pshr> ok
<sergio_> firewall. I have a standard xubuntu install, do i have already a firewall, should I install one, wich one?
<pshr> firestarter is a setup friendly firewall
<pshr> search for it in synaptic package manager and choose install
<sergio_> AFAIK it comes with almost all ports closed. Now, assuming I instaled it... how do I open standard ports: irc, ftp.. and so on
<pshr> first time you run it, it will be a wizard
<sergio_> ok, ill try that. Thank you pshr, you really are patient :-)
<sergio_> lol
<pshr> np :)
<sergio_> are you still with me? I have another question ;-)
<sergio_> Ive partitioned hd, Winxp on primary, 3 ext3 parts, one for Opensuse, another forXubuntu, and a last one for /home. Another one for swap
<sergio_> question: is /home "shared" among the distros?
<sergio_> ok, c ur busy. I ll try some other time. T U pshr
<sergio_> bye
<kwhk> about firewall in xubuntu. if i want to open, say, port 22.  is there any simple way to do it without installing firestarter?
<zoredache_> if you don't install a firewall then there is no... everything is open
<zoredache_> *is none*
<kwhk> isn't it that all ports by default are closed with xubuntu installation?
<zoredache> no, it is that there are no listening services on a default installation
<zoredache> the kernel will accept the traffic, but there is nothing there so it will simply return a message saying nobodies home
<kwhk> the case is, from xubuntu box, i ssh the mac box, then copy a file from mac box to xubuntu box.  the error is, i am refused by port 22 on the xubuntu box.
<zoredache> have you installed openssh-server on your xubuntu box?
<zoredache> the ssh server is not installed by default
<kwhk> u mean, the copy file function needs ssh server installed on the xubuntu box?
<zoredache> the ssh server is not installed by default
<zoredache> try this... on your xubuntu box go to a terminal and run an 'apt-get install openssh-server'
<kwhk> thanks, zoredache. will try it.
<dimeotane> is there a way to edit the xubuntu menu?  I want the kids account not to show accessories or system tools.  It doesn't show the changes I've made using the menu editor
<kwhk> zoredache: u said by default all ports are open. so, for security reasons, should we install firewall software?
<evil_tech> i thought all ports were closed by default?
<kwhk> evil_tech: i did google but with no luck ...
<evil_tech> having all ports open is a huge security hole i cant see a linux distribution doing that
<evil_tech> i dont even think windows does that anymore
<evil_tech> suppose a way to find out would be to port scan yourself
<zoredache> there is no firewall by default, and the kernel will accept traffic on all ports by default.  But there are no listening services
<kwhk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=404630
<zoredache> you really shouldn't need to run a firewall though
<kwhk> that thread was about ubuntu. may apply to xubuntu as well.
<zoredache> yes, but they are wrong when they tell you there is a firewall installed
<zoredache> or perhaps it is how they use the word...
<zoredache> to test... do this from a command line... 'sudo iptables --list'
<evil_tech> its empty
<zoredache> and everything is set to (policy ACCEPT)
<zoredache> so to be specifc, you do have the kernel netfilter firewall module installed, but you don't have any configuration that blocks anything
<zoredache> when I am saying you don't have a firewall installed, I mean you don't have a tool installed to manage the rules
<zoredache> some people reccomend firestarter... Personally I prefer using firehol
<evil_tech> cant you do it from the cli
<zoredache> sure, but rules aren't saved between reboots
<zoredache> most tools like firehol come with a script and a configuration file so the rules are re-establised on a reboot
<zoredache> if you are behind a nat rounter (broadband router) then there really is no point though
<evil_tech> true
<zoredache> or if you don't have any listening services installed which IS the default
<evil_tech> learn something new everyday :)
<zoredache> by default the packets will get to your computer, but nothing will happen
<Pollywog> does anyone know how I can keep NetworkManager from changing my /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Pollywog> resolv.conf says not to edit the file
<Pollywog> but I want to edit
<slow-motion> re
<somerville32> Hi
<Quetzalcoatl> Question:  Installed Xubuntu 7.10 on my 1115-S103 laptop and mouse doesn't work.  Dmesg sees it, X says it uses it.  Had Ubuntu 7.04 that worked great.
 * somerville32 is not sure.
<somerville32> TheSheep will most likely know
<TheSheep> Quetzalcoatl: what does xev say?
<jmolek28> how do i change the hardware configuration, i need to change a cd drive
<somerville32> jmolek28, Should do it automatically
<jmolek28> okay, thanks.. i had to swap out a cd drive to install it and now im swapping it back
<slow-motion> n8
<heavenlyblade101> hey guys! guess what!
<heavenlyblade101> ^.^ It was the monitor all along lol. i hooked it up to my grandmothers comp and it did the same thing to her, then tried it with my lappy and it happened 3 times before starting
<evil_tech> didnt we ask if youd checked the monitor? :)
<heavenlyblade101> i did :/ thats whats weird. i guess it was just luck that it wouldnt do it wiht hers until today
<evil_tech> well at least you finally found the problem
<heavenlyblade101> yeah, now i gotta go look for a new, cheap/free, monitor
<heavenlyblade101> lol
<heavenlyblade101> anyway gtg to work. ttyl thanks for all the help
<evil_tech> should have used the pythagorean theorem b****
<evil_tech> oops wrong window
<evil_tech> ignore that
#xubuntu 2007-11-17
<MatBoy> and another update today :) it's patch week :D
<evil_tech> i cant get updates for samba
<gerro> hmm haven't used speakers on this computer in decades and nothing is coming out any ideas how to fix?
<umarzuki> hi
<somerville32> Have you tried turning up the volume on the application, in the mixer, and on the speaker?
<somerville32> gerro, ^^ - are they plugged in?
<gerro> yep its plugged in tried every hole and didn't work so I plugged it back into color coded grey spot
<gerro> power light is on speakers and volume turned to max on everything
<somerville32> I thought it was green
<gerro> eh its faded but I'm sure the colors match
<gerro> kind of dim in here too
<umarzuki> anyone know any oss business planner app?
<somerville32> Did you turn up the mixer?
<gerro> umarzuki: homebank
<umarzuki> i'll try that
<umarzuki> thx
<gerro> sommerville32: I've tried that pcm, master ,master mono, pc speaker all max
<somerville32> gerro, What application?
<somerville32> All apps?
<gerro> sommerville32: could pc speaker be muted on alsamixer?
<gerro> yeah all apps
<gerro> it shows the bar on alsamixer for all them
<gerro> Creative Labs [SB Live! Value] EMU10k1X is my sound card
<umarzuki> gerro: what i'm looking for is an alternative for Business Plan Pro
<umarzuki> can't afford $99
<umarzuki> that's kinda the main reason i'm using linux anyway :)
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> umarzuki, Have you searched the repository? :]
<umarzuki> yep
<umarzuki> type 'business planner'
<umarzuki> nothing came out
<somerville32> Where do you type that?
<umarzuki> i'm planning to make a business plan to apply for loan
<umarzuki> add remove apps
<somerville32> Kugar for KDE
<somerville32> bulmages
<umarzuki> kugar seemed won't work n i can't find bulmages in repo
<somerville32> You might have to enable KDE services
<umarzuki> how's that?
<somerville32> It isn't a good idea to run KDE apps in Xfce anyhow.
<umarzuki> hm..
<umarzuki> guess i'll have to install kde
<somerville32> :S
<umarzuki> thx
<somerville32> Try searching the web for an alternative first.
<somerville32> KDE is heavy
<somerville32> Anyhow, I need to go shower
<somerville32> ttyl
<gerro> synaptic...............
<Super_BQ> somervill!
<Super_BQ> somerville: my friend is about to go to my place in 20 mins
<hvgotcodes> hello: is there a wireless network monitor widget for xfce?
<jmolek28> does anyone know anything about compiz?
<cp2> how can i change the sound card priorities?
<adac2>  is truecrypt available from a repository?
<Super_BQ> how else can I find the local IP address besides using the command ifconfig?
<adac2>  Super_BQ: whats wrong with ifconfig?
<crimsun> the command `ip a`
<Super_BQ> ok it's working
<cp2> how can i change the sound card priorities?..........nobody?
<crimsun> cp2: asoundconf
<crimsun> cp2: namely, the set-default-card option, which requires a parameter.
<cp2> a ha
<cp2> im trying
<cp2> but...what's the parameter?
<cp2> found it
<cp2> thnx a lot!
<aladinsane> Anybody know of a packer/unpacker with GUI that can unpack multiple files (not belonging to the same archive)?Like Winrar in windows.
<ader10> Gnome mouse tracking sucks, is there a way I can transfer my xfce settings to gnome as well?
<Super_BQ> somerville32: wake up :)
<ir4d0m> yo
<ir4d0m> my limewire will not work when i downlaod it? i mean i download it it is fine.. then i launch it and when i do it appears black white page that never loads
<ir4d0m> big whit page*
<ir4d0m> any ideas? or should i jsut get a new p2p server? if so which one?
<ir4d0m> no1 has an idea?
<snerfu> I seem to be getting aa 403 forbidden error when trying to access the samba updates, I browsed the security site and I can see the packages there.
<snerfu> through the updater applet.
<ir4d0m> 0.os... well im a linux newb
<crimsun> snerfu: see the topic in #ubuntu
<snerfu> thanks.
<ir4d0m> 0.o
<magic_ninja> if i simply run xfce with gdm rather then gnome will i get better performance
<voss749> Any news on a patch for that thrashing issue?
<voss749> Anybody awake out there?
<Super_BQ> somverville!
<Super_BQ> you there?
<Super_BQ> my Ubuntu box is back online but I noticed Firestarter got nuked and no PostFix
<RandyboY> Anyone have any idea about why my xubuntu hang with the wpa security enabled? Could it be the nic? What could i do? Other than use wep...
<moodog> Hi, I can't see anything about it online, but either xfce4 or firefox is pissing me off, every time I open a link firefox is moving to the active desktop :/  Anyone else having the same problem / know of a fix?
<TheSheep> moodog: yes, let me find you a link
<moodog> TheSheep: Thanks, it would appear my google-fu is weak :(
<TheSheep> moodog: http://sheep.art.pl/2007-09-08_Firefox_jumping_between_workspaces_in_XFCE
<TheSheep> moodog: it's not google-able
<TheSheep> moodog: it's in the xfce docs on your computer
<moodog> Ah, of course.
<moodog> Thanks :D
<sugardrunk> i lost my menu on xubuntu...
<sugardrunk> anyone know how to get it back? :)
<TheSheep> sugardrunk: alt+f2 and type xfce4-panel
<sugardrunk> TheSheep, Panel is there...only menu is gone
<TheSheep> sugardrunk: dapper?
<sugardrunk> TheSheep, Gutsy
<TheSheep> sugardrunk: it just disappeared like that?
<sugardrunk> TheSheep, Not really, after i changed back from FVWM-Crystal
<TheSheep> sugardrunk: the menu is empty?
<sugardrunk> TheSheep, it is not there anymore
<TheSheep> in where?
<sugardrunk> TheSheep, in the panel
<TheSheep> then add it
<sugardrunk> TheSheep, Dont know how
<TheSheep> right click on the panel, select 'add new item', scroll down and select 'xfce menu'
<RandyboY> Anyone have any idea about why my xubuntu hang with the wpa security enabled? Could it be the nic? What could i do? Other than use wep... Especially when rebooting or shutting down it hangs. "Stopping wpa_supplicant interfaces ..."
<sugardrunk> TheSheep, ok... i guess the panel is messed up because i could not find that... but, i have to check, again
<kwhk> hi, i just played around File Manager and now my User folder disappeared from the desktop.  How come?  How can i fix it?
<ere4si> kwhk: right click anywhere on the desktop - choose create launcher then browse to your folder and select
<TheSheep> kwhk: desktop settings -> behavior -> show iocns for -> home
<kwhk> TheSheep: i tried. but now on the desktop there are: Trash, Home, File System, plus a folder for my wife.  my folder as the user is missing.
<TheSheep> kwhk: the Home folder is yours...
<kwhk> TheSheep: but previously, on the desktop, there's a folder at the top showing my name. the folder was in blue color.
<kwhk> TheSheep: it wasn't a short cut.
<TheSheep> kwhk: you can try to go to home/Desktop and see if it's there
<TheSheep> kwhk: if not, check trash or other folders, maybe you mved it somewhere
<kwhk> TheSheep: yes, it is there.
<TheSheep> kwhk: ok, check permissions
<kwhk> they look normal.
<kwhk> TheSheep: in your case, on the desktop, there is a folder in your name, in blue color, right?
<TheSheep> kwhk: no
<TheSheep> kwhk: but I don't have standard settings since dapper
<TheSheep> kwhk: unless you mean the home folder
<ere4si> I have that icon for my home folder on the desktop - what did you do when "playing around File Manager"?
<kwhk> TheSheep: ok, thanks, though i dont mean the holder folder.
<kwhk> ere4si: i also got the "Home" folder on my desktop. what i'm trying to say is there was another folder, say "KWHK", on my desktop.
<ere4si> and where is that folder - /home?
<kwhk> ere4si: on the desktop
<ere4si> I'm a long way away here :) - is it a folder you put there?
<ere4si> how did you remove it - what did you do?
<kwhk> ere4si: no. you don't have such a folder on your desktop as well? TheSheep said no. maybe i remember it wrongly and there haven't been such a folder on my desktop?
<kwhk> forget it, folks, and thanks. i got a question on the shutdown process.
<ere4si> kwhk: each user will have their /home folder showing on the desktop - don't know which folder you are talking about :)
<kwhk> after i click shutdown, i will see the "xubuntu" page, with the progress bar. the bar runs a little bit at the right end. after it finished, it stuck there and won't go away. i have to push the power button of my laptop to effectively shut the box down. is it normal?
<TheSheep> kwhk: no, apparently xubuntu can't access the acpi functions to shut down the laptop
<TheSheep> kwhk: is it an old laptop?
<kwhk> TheSheep: yes, it is. PII, 300Mhz.
<kwhk> TheSheep: Thinkpad, 600E.
<TheSheep> kwhk: check the top of 'dmesg | less'
<kwhk> TheSheep: sorry, i'm too new to understand. how to?
<TheSheep> kwhk: open a terminal and type 'dmesg | less', without the quotes
<TheSheep> kwhk: does it say something about acpi and a cutoff?
<kwhk> TheSheep: http://www.pastebin.ca/778183
<TheSheep> kwhk: lower?
<kwhk> TheSheep: sorry, seems i haven't pasted the whole stuff.
<TheSheep> kwhk: just search for a message about the bios being too old and disabling acpi support
<kwhk> TheSheep: how about this: IBM Thinkpad 600 Series 2645 detected: force use of acpi=noirq
<TheSheep> no, I think this is ok
<TheSheep> ok, so it's not what I thought
<TheSheep> kwhk: you might want to check the thinkwiki or the ubuntu forums
<ere4si> most older laptops benefit from additions to a line in /boot/grub/menu.lst - scroll down to where it says "end default options" and at the line that starts "kernel" and ends with "quiet splash" type a space then    noapic nolapic
<TheSheep> ere4si: that's no a benefit
<ere4si> excuse me?
<TheSheep> ere4si: do you know what these options do?
<kwhk> TheSheep: i remember the statement u quoted. i saw it when booting the machine, be4 i changed to this new network card (wired).
<ere4si> enable older laptops to boot and shut down properly when the standard options aren't working - read the forums
<kwhk> TheSheep: i mean, when i used another wired network card previously, i saw that statement, but now i no longer see it at boot.
<TheSheep> kwhk: you might try adding 'acpi=force' to the boot options and see if it helps
<ere4si> read the forums about older laptops
<TheSheep> ere4si: no, it disables advanced irq support, leaving oly the basic one and impairing performance -- it's a workaround for laptops that have broken apic
<TheSheep> ere4si: it's a workaround, and you should use it when you have trouble with apic, not just like that, otherwise it would be enabled by default
<TheSheep> !boot | kwhk
<ubotu> kwhk: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ere4si> TheSheep: The first time I saw that option was from an article from klaus knopper
<kwhk> TheSheep: am using acpi=off
<TheSheep> kwhk: look at the bottom of that page, at the 'permanent changes' section
<TheSheep> kwhk: ah, if you have scpi=off then acpi won't work, obviously, so ubuntu can't powerdown your laptop
<TheSheep> ere4si: it's needed for some computers, because apic/lapic won't work on them, better to use simple pic than to not have anything at all, right?
<TheSheep> ere4si: but disabling it just because "you've heard that it's sometimes adviced' is a bad idea
<kwhk> TheSheep: so, should i use acpi=force?
<TheSheep> kwhk: so, it didn't boot with acpi enabled?
<TheSheep> kwhk: or were there some trouble at boot so that you put it?
<ere4si> was started as the thing most laptops neede to run 01/07
<ere4si> *stated
<kwhk> TheSheep: it worked.  maybe changed to "off" at some point when dealing with the sound problem
<TheSheep> ere4si: kwhk will end up enabling it anyways probably :)
<TheSheep> kwhk: then just remove that
<TheSheep> kwhk: don't add force, just remove the acpi=off
<ere4si> lol
<TheSheep> kwhk: if the sound problem reappears, try what ere4si said :)
<kwhk> folks, thanks, will try it, after having dinner now:)
<squirrelpimp> the automount-feature of me pretty new xubuntu-installation is broken
<squirrelpimp> where can i start debugging? which part of the system mounts usbdisks?
<squirrelpimp> it used to be pmount if i'm right, however it's not installed
<kwhk> hi, TheSheep, ere4si: tried. i changed it to acpi=force. the shutdown works now.  it beeps a few seconds after i click "shutdown", then i see a black screen for a short while, then the "ubuntu" page, then the bar progresses a bit on the right and finishes, then the page goes out.  thanks you both.
<ere4si> best of luck :)
<kwhk> yup.
<kwhk> but i feel that it takes a bit longer than be4 when booting up the machine into the desktop.
<kwhk> is this any to do with the change?
<hal9k2010> good morning
<ere4si> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<hal9k2010> new to linux and have some quiestions
<hal9k2010> downloaded xubuntu and burn the disk but have no sound in the live cd
<hal9k2010> this means no sound in the installer
<hal9k2010> ????
<ere4si> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ere4si> some hardware needs some effort to get working - what's the sound card?
<hal9k2010> i really dont know
<hal9k2010> think is maestro or something like that
<hal9k2010> on the top of the desktop has no volume selector ...
<hal9k2010> i was using the live cd ... my fear is that if i install  will have no sound also
<hal9k2010> ess maestro
<ere4si> in the menu you will find an entry for terminal - click that and when it opens type   lsmod | grep snd    that will show what sound card driver was found   - |  is the key above enter when you press shift
<hal9k2010> thanks   will try that    i will load the live cd again wish me luck
<ere4si> lol
<hal9k2010> hello again
<hal9k2010> using live cd  now... have no sound
<ere4si> what did lsmod | grep snd say?
<RandyboY> Anyone have any idea about why my xubuntu hang with the wpa security enabled? Could it be the nic? What could i do? Other than use wep... Especially when rebooting or shutting down it hangs. "Stopping wpa_supplicant interfaces ..."
<hal9k2010> the ismode didnt work
<hal9k2010> command  not found
<Pumpernickel> You typo'd the command.
<DarkDream> Hello :)
<DarkDream> I'm trying to install xubuntu on an old Pentium MMX 200Mhz with 128Mo of RAM.
<blankpugulo> For office purpose?
<DarkDream> But the boot install option seems to loop. Just after the selection it's written "No DMI bios year, acpi=force is required to enable ACPI"
<DarkDream> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wait the screens appears after ages :)
<DarkDream> Maybe I will be able to install xubuntu.
<DarkDream> blankpugulo yes Office purpose
<DarkDream> Internet, chat, wordprocessing, etc.
<blankpugulo> OpenOffice? I doubt it will work on 200Mhz
<DarkDream> we will see.
<DarkDream> In God we trust ^^
<blankpugulo> Downgrade forever:)
<blankpugulo> I like old hardware
<DarkDream> On Win 98, all were ok. But I hated to see my girlfriend on this unprotected OS so I would like to try xubuntu. But Ms office was running on it, emule, msn, internet explorer, firefox, mirc, etc.
<blankpugulo> What version of Xfce is in Xubuntu 7.10?
<DarkDream> Xubuntu uses more ressources than win 98 ?
<blankpugulo> 128MB of RAM is sufficient quantity of memory, i think... for xubuntu
<DarkDream> I tried win2k. It was ok until I install SP4 and all the upgrades :s
<DarkDream> after that: very slow
<blankpugulo> don't use SP's :)... are they necessary?
<DarkDream> for all the upgrades yes. And I prefere to install all fixes even if they come from MS ;)
<blankpugulo> Some MS fixes is more dangerous than viruses, I heard.
<DarkDream> how to install this xubuntu damn.... I clicked on the Install Icon
<DarkDream> and now all is so slow...
<DarkDream> mouse moves and I'm wondering if the install process will start.
<blankpugulo> I think it's slow because Live CD eats a lot of RAM... After installation system will work quickly :)
<DarkDream> even after 11 minutes ?
<DarkDream> nothing seems to start the install process after the double click on the Install Icon.
<DarkDream> does it come from this message before the loading of the kernel:"No DMI bios year, acpi=force is required to enable ACPI" ?
<blankpugulo> After activation of shadows my systems begin work slowly... Can I fix it by instaling of nVidia-drivers?
<Pumpernickel> You need the alternate install cd if you're installing on a system with 128MB of RAM.
<DarkDream> ahhh
<DarkDream> I try to see on the xubuntu webpage ty Pumpernickel
<DarkDream> PC (Intel x86) alternate install CD
<DarkDream>     For almost all PCs. This includes most machines with Intel/AMD/etc type processors and almost all computers that run Microsoft Windows, as well as newer Apple Macintosh systems based on Intel processors. Choose this if you are at all unsure.
<DarkDream> this one ?
<Pumpernickel> Yup.
<DarkDream> ty Pumpernickel :)
<DarkDream> is it a problem the "No DMI bios year, acpi=force is required to enable ACPI" message ?
<Pumpernickel> No, it's just that you need at least 192MB of RAM for the live system and the installer to run at the same time.
<Pumpernickel> That message is a separate issue.
<maristo> Can I use non-grafical installer to install Xubuntu?... hm... text-mode
<Pumpernickel> maristo: That's how the alternate install cd works.
<maristo> clear
<maristo> It's only difference of altarenate CD ?
<Pumpernickel> Yeah.  The installed system will be identical.
<DarkDream> nice :)
<maristo> it's good
<DarkDream> I clicked too fast yesterday. Should take that version
<relapse> hi
<relapse> can anyone tell me the default install size of xubuntu?
<Pumpernickel> relapse: ~1.5GB, not including swap.
<relapse> thanks Pumpernickel
<R[a]ndom> whois random
<R[a]ndom> lol
<R[a]ndom> well done. well done
<R[a]ndom> not even the right nick
<maristo> Hello!
<vinze> Hi maristo
<maristo> What pakage I must to add, to use video? (mpg, wmv)... My old pakages don't work. I use Xubuntu 7.04
<maristo> (excuse me for grammar)
<vinze> maristo, for use with Gxine?
<maristo> yes
<maristo> I can't to find w32codecs pakage...
<vinze> maristo, I *think* you can use libxine-ffmpeg
<maristo> sudo apt-get install w32codecs don't work
<vinze> Ehm, make that libxine1-ffmpeg
<maristo> thank you, I'll try...
<maristo> vinze: Thank you! It works!
<maristo> :)
<vinze> maristo, cool :)
<maristo> I also have prblems with Xfburn, I can't ti write CD's and erase CDRW's :(... But in Ubuntu I can.
<vinze> maristo, in Ubuntu using Xfburn?
<maristo> no
<vinze> maristo, ah, Xfburn is very buggy, that's why it was replaced with Brasero in 7.10
<maristo> I've alredy use Brasero, but... same problem
<vinze> maristo, and which application do you use in Ubuntu? Gnomebaker?
<maristo> Probably, Standard application...
<vinze> maristo, perhaps you could try using the same application in Xubuntu?
<maristo> scsidev: '/dev/sr0'
<maristo> devname: '/dev/sr0'
<maristo> scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2
<maristo> Error trying to open /dev/sr0 exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
<maristo> oh, I have dismount CD and recording become possible...
<MarkyB86> hello! can anyone help me with my wifi
<Pumpernickel> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MarkyB86> anyone have any advice getting the wavebuddy pcmcia card working?
<maximilian1st> Hi folks.
<The-Kernel> hi
<maximilian1st> I have a question about firefox and focus stealing, more precise workspace changing. The idea is, I had firefox not changing workspace, some monthes ago, whenever I clicked in a link within a mail. Now whenever I click a link in a mail in workspace 2, firefox leaves workspace1 and moves to workspace 2 to open the link requested. Is that the normal behaviour now?
<TheSheep> maximilian1st: http://sheep.art.pl/2007-09-08_Firefox_jumping_between_workspaces_in_XFCE
<maximilian1st> TheSheep, , TheKing :-)
<TheSheep> maximilian1st: Elvis?
<maximilian1st> I'm bad because I'm helping out the Xfce team for the translations supervision.
<maximilian1st> No, Elvis is dead, you should know by now.
<maximilian1st> ;-p
<maximilian1st> Elvis=Maxamillion?
<maristo> Is Xfce translated to Esperanto?
<maximilian1st> There are some parts translated yes.
<Viper550> if you wanna have XFCE in Esperanto, why don't you help translate it?
<maximilian1st> But if you think you could lend a hand and review what remains to be done, feel free to join the i18n.xfce.org mailing list.
<maristo> I'll look :)
<maximilian1st> Network browsing in xubuntu: fusesmb or smbnetfs? Who uses one of these? I am using pyneighborhood sst the moment.
<rici> any experiences positive or negative with laptops with intel gma 950?
<DarkDream> Hi :)
#xubuntu 2007-11-18
<Dante123> Hi All, I have a Pentium 3 at 450 mhz and 192 mb ram.....should I go with the regular cd or the alternate install?  Thanks in advance for the advice.
<TheSheep> alternate
<TheSheep> it's always faster
<TheSheep> well, almost always
<Dante123> ok...thanks I was leaning that way.  I just saw I had enough to do the regular in terms of ram.
<TheSheep> Dante123: well, that's kind of minimum...
<Dante123> yeah, well this computer is for my kids to run audacity in and record.  Do you have another distro you suggest for this machine (that won't require me helping them more than necessary)?
<TheSheep> Dante123: no, xubuntu is optimized for 'works out of the box'
<R[a]ndom> I have it installed on a similar system.  Its slow, but tolerable.
<R[a]ndom> or so I remember. dont use it much
<R[a]ndom> its mostly a backup server
<Posty2k3> Quick question for you guys if anyone's around... On this old laptop I have, I've managed to boot an old 7.04 disc (stops working when it's near the desktop because the disc is scratched, but at least shows the GUI starting up, etc). However, on trying to boot up 7.1, it shows a blank screen after going through the boot screen... It won't even start to go into the desktop envronment
<Posty2k3> environment*
<Posty2k3> Any ideas on what's wrong?
<sugardrunkk> the applications don't seem to dock to panel anymore
<sugardrunkk> aynone else experienced this?
<kwhk> augardrunkk: u don't see the panels on top and bottom?
<sugardrunkk> kwhk, i do
<sugardrunkk> kwhk, yeasterday, the menu disappearent from the up panel and now, the apps won't dock to it when minimized
<sugardrunkk> What is is called where the applications dock?
<ere4si> in the panel? system tray
<sugardrunkk> ere4si, yes, thanks :D
<ere4si> k
 * Pondiboy is away: auto-away
 * Pondiboy is back (gone 00:03:58)
<maristo> Hello, can Xfburn record unicode filenames? Is here some problems?
<linuxkid> hello
<linuxkid>  is there a way to make the windows allways open in maximized?
<WalterBE> Hi, I have just gone over from ubuntu to xubuntu and am now trying to get everthing working again. Currently I have problems with google earth. I can not get it to work. I keeps stopping on the splach screen. I have a ATI radeon 9200 PRO grafic chip. I have found on the website of ATI proprietary software for that cart. Does anybody knows of those work for the current version of xubuntu? there are more then a year old.
<WalterBE> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon-prer200.html
<TheSheep> WalterBE: if it works in gnome, it should work in xfce
<TheSheep> WalterBE: both ubuntu and xubuntu use the same kernels and kernel modules and x drivers
<WalterBE> it used to work in gnome, sloow, very sloow, but it worked.
<jmolek28> hi
<jmolek28> i screwed up my xubuntu by trying to use compiz and it wouldnt let me do anything to windows, so i deleted the packages and now i dont have any frames around windows, how could i get them back?
<jmolek28> i had to use compiz --replace to install it in the first place
<Tony_> wait, you cant have compiz?!
<jmolek28> i downloaded the package
<TheSheep> joakim_: xfwm4
<jmolek28> well, does anyone know the --replace command to use to reverse it
<TheSheep> joakim_: sorry :)
<TheSheep> jmolek28: xfwm4
<jmolek28> okay.. so in the terminal type xfwm4 --replace?
<TheSheep> jmolek28: no
<TheSheep> jmolek28: type 'xfwm4;
<jmolek28> thats it?
<TheSheep> s/;/'
<TheSheep> sorry
<jmolek28> okay.. brb
<TheSheep> without the quotes
<jmolek28> wait... so "s/xfwn4/"
<TheSheep> xfwm4
<jmolek28> okay
<jmolek28> just that
<TheSheep> 5 characters
<jmolek28> brb
<Tony_> just xfwm4
<TheSheep> I sure can confuse things :)
<jmolek28> AMAZING.. thank you so much
<jmolek28> i had a minor flip out when i screwed it up earlier
<eNiNjA> hello all....
<vinze> Hey eNiNjA
<eNiNjA> has anyone ever seen the xfce-terminal crashing xorg?
<eNiNjA> as soon as i start the terminal, xorg crashes and takes me to the login screen
<eNiNjA> xfce4-terminal ......my bad
<eNiNjA> will do the same thing if i ctrl+alt+F1 to bring up the console when xfce4 is up and running
<TheSheep> eNiNjA: yes, it happened in Gutsy with i810 and SiS graphics cards
<eNiNjA> ah
<eNiNjA> i have the i810
<TheSheep> eNiNjA: setting DefaultDepth to 16 helps
<eNiNjA> ok cool
<TheSheep> eNiNjA: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eNiNjA> yea
<greencookie> help
<maristo> F1
<greencookie> huh
<vinze> !ask | greencookie
<ubotu> greencookie: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<greencookie>  lol thnx vinze
<greencookie> I'm totally new to xfce, I come primarily from gnome background.
<greencookie> I messed up my taskbars in xfce
<greencookie> how do I reset everything?
<scizzo-> hello, I was wondering isn't there suppose to be a xubuntu-restricted-extras in the repo?
<vinze> scizzo-, there is in 7.10, just not via Add/Remove... (I've already filed a bug)
<greencookie> scizzo-: yes there is
<vinze> greencookie, the panel's configuration is in ~/.config/xfce4/panel
<scizzo-> strange...its not in my repo...even though I am using all available
<vinze> greencookie, but I suppose that'll only enable you to delete everything and re-create it again
<sau> I messed up the panels how can I reset them? Do I have to add remove a user everytime?
<vinze> sau, you too?
<vinze> sau, in any case, you could copy a new user's configuration from ~/.config/xfce4/panel to your own home directory
<sau> vinze this is greencookie. I got dc before I could read your answers.
<sau> vinze thanks!
<vinze> :)
<eNiNjA> hello all
<eNiNjA> i just wanted to say thankyou to whoever it was that helped me with the xfce4-terminal xorg crash problem earlier
<eNiNjA> my net went down, and i couldnt come to give my gratitude =)
<nicolah> where can I find the vnc server configuration in xubuntu 7.10 ? thanks
<retour> anybody experienced xfce and alsa mixer problems? locked setting of capture!?
<crimsun> that happens if you use pulseaudio
<crimsun> (and your driver only exposes one playback/capture mixer element)
<retour> crimsun: what does it mean pulseaudio?
<crimsun> retour: something likely irrelevant in this situation (otherwise you'd know :)
<retour> or simply how to cure it! It was OK yesterday and died today
<crimsun> any apps hanging on to the mixer?
<crimsun> `sudo lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/mixer* /dev/audio* /dev/snd/*`
<retour> I dont think so rebooted many times played with alsamixergui and alsamixer under console
<retour> COMMAND    PID   USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE  NODE NAME
<retour> xfce-mcs- 6718 sylwek    5u   CHR 116,12      13536 /dev/snd/controlC0
<retour> xfce4-mix 6739 sylwek   14u   CHR 116,12      13536 /dev/snd/controlC0
<crimsun> expand $COLUMNS
<retour> COMMAND         PID        USER        FD        TYPE      DEVICE SIZE       NODE NAME
<retour> xfce-mcs-          6718      sylwek      5u        CHR        116,12              13536 /dev/snd/controlC0
<retour> xfce4-mix          6739      sylwek      14u       CHR        116,12             13536 /dev/snd/controlC0
<retour> I put more spaces but it sti;; ;ooks same
<retour> where should I use your expand columns here or in console?
<crimsun> hmm
<crimsun> export COLUMNS=200
<crimsun> then rerun it
<retour> got disconnected: cromsun what was the last part youve got from me?
<crimsun> 18:25 < crimsun> export COLUMNS=200
<crimsun> 18:25 < crimsun> then rerun it
<retour> no difference! I put it as a 1-st command and than your ls and no difference
<crimsun> hmm, probably sudo wiping the env
<crimsun> try without the sudo
<retour> COMMAND    PID   USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE  NODE NAME
<retour> xfce-mcs- 6718 sylwek    5u   CHR 116,12      13536 /dev/snd/controlC0
<retour> xfce4-mix 6739 sylwek   14u   CHR 116,12      13536 /dev/snd/controlC0
<crimsun> sigh
<crimsun> ok, `ps 6718 ; ps 6739`
<retour> what I can retype to make it easier?
<retour> root@X-BOX:/home/sylwek# ps 6718 ; ps 6739
<retour>   PID TTY      STAT   TIME COMMAND
<retour>  6718 ?        Ss     0:00 xfce-mcs-manager
<retour>   PID TTY      STAT   TIME COMMAND
<retour>  6739 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/xfce4-mixer/xfce4/panel-plugins/xfce4-mixer-
<retour> I can use the paste link if can help anyhow
<crimsun> ok, is this behaviour reproducible after you've logged out of Xfce and into the terminal (tty/0 or vc/0)?
<crimsun> i.e., don't use gdm, use a tty
<retour> what behaviour?
<crimsun> "locked setting of capture"
<retour> hmmm let me try alsamixer under console
<smacintyre> anyone know how to get my ensoniq (audio pci) to work with xubuntu?
<retour> crimsun: after alsamixer under console I dont even see slider named Capture!?
<crimsun> retour: did you press F4?
<retour> ayyy sorry!!! Man U know everything
<crimsun> smacintyre: what do you mean that it doesn't work?
<smacintyre> I have no sound
<crimsun> smacintyre: does `asoundconf list` in a Terminal list it?
<smacintyre> ok
<smacintyre> Names of available sound cards:
<smacintyre> AudioPCI
<smacintyre> Names of available sound cards:
<smacintyre> AudioPCI
<retour> crimsun: OK under console/root/alsamixer everything works! (visually). But under gui xfce-mixer my Capture slider is on the rubber. I pull it up and it drops back down
<crimsun> smacintyre: it looks like it's detected just fine.  Have you checked the mixer levels?
<crimsun> retour: probably an xfce4-mixer bug
<smacintyre> mixer settings show everything as checked. how do you adjust levels?
<crimsun> smacintyre: pastebin `amixer` output
<smacintyre> Simple mixer control 'Master',0
<smacintyre>   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch
<smacintyre>   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
<smacintyre>   Limits: Playback 0 - 31
<smacintyre>   Mono:
<crimsun> please let him know about http://pastebin.ca when he returns
<crimsun> I'm out for a few minutes
<somerville32> Why would I get this?
<somerville32> [19:36] <somerville32> The court would simply order you to produce it
<somerville32> [19:36] <somerville32> Or the attorney can issue a subpoena
<somerville32> [19:40] * JackQW (~_@64.53.58.247) has joined #mentor
<somerville32> [19:40] * ChanServ gives voice to JackQW
<somerville32> [19:40] <JackQW> god dammit
<somerville32> ermm...
<somerville32> eth1: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<retour> any way to cure this bug? How about totally removing and reinstalling the whole sound system?
<crimsun> somerville32: well, I'm not sure what evil you did to be subpoenaed... ;p
<crimsun> somerville32: probably an iface rename issue.  Check `ip a`.
<TheSheep> and /etc/iftab
<crimsun> somerville32: namely, my eth1 stopped being renamed from wlan0_rename
<somerville32> eth0 mac 00:08:54:d1:98:4e
<somerville32> eth1 mac 00:c0:4f:6f:88:44
<crimsun> (Then again, I know the reason on my machine.  I removed the scripts.)
<somerville32> But I can't access eth1
<somerville32> and eth2 comes up
<somerville32> Maybe the mac address changed?
#xubuntu 2008-11-10
<Jimbo> then in kubuntu it was pretty cool also. But that's just more KDE stuff.
<knome> i used ubuntu until hardy, then changed to xubuntu
<Jimbo> hmmm only issue with ubuntu was it was getting nice and plug and play but then bloated.
<Jimbo> which is just gonna happen when moving to plug and play stuff. You gotta pack  more and run more wizards and checkers....
<knome> kind of yes... i hated the panels. they never worked.
<Jimbo> yeah those panels keep switching location on their own. Like top to bottom. And gnome doesn't allow locking which is annoying..
<SpiffyBalak> hmm, would putting "pkill gam_server" in /etc/rc.local run it at startup/login?
<knome> they always died.
<Jimbo> hehe. but that's why xfce has been my favorite....
<Jimbo> along with more minimalist ones like dwm and such. :D
<knome> i will fade away now. good night.
<Jimbo> 'nite.
<sindre> hehey! tryig  to install xfce 4.4.3  from the graphical installer. and keep getting an alsa error. checking for alsa >= 0.9.0... not found
<sindre> *** The required package alsa was not found on your system.
<sindre> *** Please install alsa (atleast version 0.9.0) or adjust
<sindre> *** the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<sindre> *** installed the package in a nonstandard prefix so that
<sindre> *** pkg-config is able to find it.
<sindre> !! Failed to configure xfce4-mixer, see the errors above
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sindre> !! for details on the problem. im quite shure that ive installed alsa. what am I doin wrong?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sindre> can someone please help me. I feel like the dumbest fuck alive. hehe
<dcolish> ! ohmy | sindre
<ubottu> sindre: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sindre> sorry mister bot
<sindre> :S
<sindre> so can someone please shove me in the right direction?
<xubuser> Hello People.
<xubuser> anybody know what would be a good MAC style launch toolbar at the bottom?
<cody-somerville> xubuser, yes
<cody-somerville> xubuser, AWN :P
<IdeAlEss> Hey, if I canceled my wifi connection setup when I logged in how do I configure it now without logging out and back in again?
<xubuser> cody-somerville: sorry, was searching firefox.
<xubuser> cody-somerville: AWN? what's that?
<cody-somerville> It is a MAC style launch dock
<xubuser> ok, it's called AWN?
<cody-somerville> Yup
<xubuser> ok, sudo apt-get install awn doesn't find it.
<xubuser> any suggestion on finding it?
<cody-somerville> xubuser, apt-cache search awn
<xubuser> cody-somerville: that scrolls by a lot of names....
<cody-somerville> sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<cody-somerville> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<Necrosan> why does xubuntu suck so much?
<Necrosan> er
<Necrosan> Kidding.
<Necrosan> How do I make the WIFI work properly in Xubuntu 8.10 on PS3?
<xubuser> cody-somerville: thanks. :) didn't meant to make you do all the work for me. :) I guess it's a new system and I'm still trying to learn it.
<xubuser> hehe, dropped off due to hung xfce.
<xubuser> :)
<xubuser> cody-somerville: u there?
<xubuser> cody-somerville: awn wants compiz?
<rshakin> hey guys whats an easy way to edit the menu
<rshakin> i need to remove some wine links that it has created
<Johnnye343> what are the system requirments for the latest version?
<ketsueki^> Hello all!
<ketsueki^> I'm a "fresh" xubuntu user, having some problems with the external USB drive I used to connect to my Windows-operated machine.
<ketsueki^> Anyone willing to help?
<ketsueki^> Thanks in advance.
<blacklips> Hello, im using xfce under debian and just wanted to know which xfwm and gtk theme xubuntu is using
<blacklips> in intrepid ipex ofcourse
<cody-somerville> Tis' a secret :P
<blacklips> ok
<ketsueki^> Please help, guys. I can connect the external HDD without much problems and browse files on it, play my music library and whatnot - but I can't change anything on the drive. Like renaming existing files, saving new data etc.
<ketsueki^> Also, it has quite a "weird" name, as it appears on my desktop as "500G Sound Volume" or something along those lines - also can't change that.
<ketsueki^> Driving me mad and I'm a complete newbie when it comes to Linux distros. :)
<blacklips> ketsueki^, even if i'm not a xubuntu user. This might be a problem with ntfs-3g and the filesystem of the harddisk
<ketsueki^> It was a NTFS drive in Windows, as far as I remember.
<blacklips> would be anybody so nice to look up the default themes of xubuntu 8.10?
<ketsueki^> Should I format it using FAT32? Would that help in anyway?
<blacklips> then you might install ntfs-3g or search for it in google. I'm not that experienced with it
<ketsueki^> I need it to be a "swap" drive, so that both Linux and Windows operated machines can access it.
<blacklips> no ntfs is working properly in linux you just have to install it
<ketsueki^> I'm browsing the xubuntu help forums, but I can't find the exact problem. :)
<blacklips> or it might be something related to groups, that you don't have permission to rw the disk
<ketsueki^> Ok, I'll read about ntfs-3g thingy in a minute, thanks.
<burim> hello
<burim> how can i open a file as root user?
<ketsueki^> I believe you need to use the terminal
<ketsueki^> I couldn't access the root account using xubuntu GUI.
<ketsueki^> Type sudo passwd
<ketsueki^> then enter your system password and you'll be able to set the new password just for ROOT account
<ketsueki^> after this operation you may access the root account from terminal by simply typing su
<burim> yea i know how to do it through the terminal, i was hoping there was an easier way
<burim> thanks
<ketsueki^> if there is, I don't know it, sorry :)
<ketsueki^> couldn't find any info on the net on how to use it from "desktop"
<blacklips> No one could answer my simple question?
<blacklips> :-(
<ketsueki^> sorry blacklips, tried to find something on it, but I all gather are some people reccomendations for custom themes
<ketsueki^> I guess the info is out there, but it'll take some digging in google
<blacklips> well do you have running xubuntu 8.10?
<blacklips> than you might look it up in the appearence section of the settings
<ketsueki^> will check, please wait a minute
<ketsueki^> "user interface preferences"?
<ketsueki^> the default theme under the user preferences tab is "MurrinaStormCloud", and the icon theme is "Tango"
<ketsueki^> is that what you were searching for?
<spowney> when editing terminal config file I came across misc.inherit.geometry=false anyone want to explain this option to me plz
<blacklips> ketsueki^, yes and also the windowmanager theme
<blacklips> tanks
<blacklips> *h
<ketsueki^> ok, the windowmanager theme is "Xfwm4.5-svn"
<ketsueki^> if that's what you mean :)
<blacklips> yeah thats great
<blacklips> thank you
<ketsueki^> no problems, the ntfs-3g thingy helped
<ketsueki^> I can finally manage my files
<ketsueki^> so thanks go to you :)
<ketsueki^> ok, with that I take my leave, have a good day
<DaveKong> I just installed Xubuntu 8.1, then restarted and the panels disappeared... anyone know why or how to fix it?
<gabkdlly> DaveKong: alt-f2 -> xfce4-panel
<gabkdlly> i guess something did not shut down cleanly
<DaveKong> gabkdlly, ok thanks that worked
<floating> anyone using some other distros than xubuntu ? some other lite distros
<gabkdlly> there is ubuntulite, but I have never used it
<gabkdlly> fluxbuntu too, I think
<floating> fluxbuntu is not very convenient
<DaveKong> I tried flux and had problems with installation
<floating> u-lite seems like a small project
<floating> not a 8.10 out yet even
<DaveKong> arch-linux is good if you want to put in the effort
<DaveKong> flux is a good wm and pcman for file manager
<DaveKong> depends what you are trying to do what is best
<floating> u-lite is tempting, that lxde looks similar to xfce
<floating> when i tried fluxbuntu, by default the menus were reachable only by rightclick and some else disturinbg things :o
<floating> font was small
<floating> guess it can be twaked... and there was maybe something bugging :o
<DaveKong> I make all the fonts size 12 first thing when install
<DaveKong> I can't stand any of the ubuntu font sizes
<DaveKong> and use bit-stream vera sans roman for monospace fonts
<DaveKong> bit-stream vera sans mono roman...
<floating> my grub got borked and they assisted me to do a format and start from clean.. but somehow i would like to try something else than xubuntu this time. been using xubuntu for last 3 years i guess... before that i had ubuntu
<DaveKong> you should be able to fix grub without re-installing
<floating> yeah, i still could i guess.
<floating> it got borked during the 804 810 upgrade
<DaveKong> borked?
<floating> grub-update dont work
<floating> then reinstalled kernel images to get maintainers menu.lst but xubuntu becomes unbootable
<floating> problem is that in grub it points to old kernel
<DaveKong> can't tell it to point to the new one?
<floating> they said that i can manually edit menu.lst but thats not the right way to do it
<floating> someone said that i should try grub-install
<floating> im going to try those things today i guess... if i have time after my duties
<DaveKong> I would take a look at the grub man page
<DaveKong> good luck
<homebrewcider> how do I get the nvidia driver "in use". Via system>hardware drivers it is listed as activated but not in use
<nikolam> I have trouble with my default installation.
<nikolam> It keeps re-checking during boot , does not finish checking and won`t start X
<nikolam> Partition is situated ontom raid1 software device
<nikolam> I finished fsck it, will restart
<sinbox> hi there, just installed xubuntu on an old vaio and currently RTFM, I'm sure I'll still have questions to ask though, so catch you later
<vidd> sinbox, we will be here to help if ya need us
<sinbox> adding some repositories now, it seems that this functions slightly differently to ubuntu-studio 7.19 which I've been using until now,
<Ad0> W: Failed to fetch http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<vidd> Ad0, get a different repo set (use a different mirror)
<Ad0> bah
<Ad0> is the norwegian one broken ?
<knome> seems like it.
<Ad0> or is it just a tad late?
<Ad0> ok
<knome> loading times don't usually differ even if you used the main server.
<knome> if you don't have a 100/100 cable :P
<Ad0> hehe
<Ad0> I have to find out how to switch a repo then
<vidd> Ad0, do you use synaptic?
<Ad0> no I just use the command line
<Ad0> I could use synaptic though
<vidd> in synaptic, setting->repositories
<vidd> change the "download from" box
<Ad0> yeah
<Ad0> I changed to sweden
<vidd> any better?
<Ad0> that worked much better
<Ad0> thanks
<Ad0> shit tons of stuff has changed
<vidd> Ad0, language
<vidd> Ad0, if you know your local archive manager, you might want to bring it to thier attention
<Ad0> I don't know them
<sinbox> I thought pulseaudio was going to be the default sound system on 8.04, before I try it has anyone used it and is it working well?
 * TheSheep has given up on it
<TheSheep> sinbox: it the default on ubuntu, xubuntu doesn't use any
<vidd> sinbox, ive heard of some "flacky" behaviour
<vidd> *flakey*
 * vidd gives up on spelling!
<sinbox> hehe, don't worry too much about the spelling, I guess I'll give it a try as it sounds interesting though and this laptop is mainly for mobile audio recording projects
<sinbox> arghh, I hate synaptic touchpad with my clumsy fingers. Is there any way I can disable the fancy feature so it only works as a mouse?
<TheSheep> sinbox: install gsynaptics-mcs-plugin
<TheSheep> sinbox: you will have touchpad settings in the settings manager then
<sinbox> thanks TheSheep
<xubuser> Hello People.
<vidd> hello xubuser
<xubuser> Installed OpenJDK Client VM (Iced Tea) but in FF3, it still says missing plugin.
<xubuser> then if finds some plugins and goes thru the installation and never manages to successfully install....
<Snyper`> use the real thing :/
<vidd> xubuser, i found that its just easier to use the sun-java6-plugin
<Snyper`> sun-java6-*
<Snyper`> what vidd said
<vidd> heh
<xubuser> vidd: Sun Java from FF3, from package manager install the right one....
<vidd> xubuser, there are issues with the Iced Tea .... i think you have to manually edit a file
<vidd> (unless that was fixed)
<xubuser> vidd: ok, so pick from FF3 or just synaptic?
<xubuser> I don't mind either or. I just need java applets running. :)
<nclife> Hello. How can I mount my external hda? Do I have to change my fstab? If so, how?
<Snyper`> wild guess but you might need jre also
<vidd> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<vidd> Snyper`, that will pull all the depends in with it
<Snyper`> figured so
<xubuser> vidd: ok, that sounds good. Uninstalling the openjdk one first. :)
<vidd> nclife, thunar does not auto-mount it?
<xubuser> thanks guys....
<vidd> xubuser, make sure you --purge it
<xubuser> vidd: --purge with apt-get?
<nclife> vidd, nope. It automounted when I had ubuntu though
<Snyper`> ah thanks vidd for reminding me.. need to remove thunar
<vidd> nclife, i never had any issue with usb drives automounting in xubuntu (but it has been a while since i tried)
<jorg3> hi how i can us my infra red
<jorg3> in xubuntu
<xubuser> jorg3: like your ir remote control?
<jorg3> where i can found that
<nclife> damn. My keyboards layout changed to us again... How was it to change it again? I remember I had to enter a script and just change something there
<nclife> I cant remember the name of the document I had to change though
<vidd> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<vidd> !infrared
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infrared
<vidd> =\
<vidd> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<vidd> bah!
<xubuser> vidd: search for lirc
<vidd> xubuser, its not even for me!
<vidd> xubuser, jorg3 wants infrared to work
<xubuser> vidd: hehe, I figured with those !<search> you were throwing you might as well do one more. :)
<jorg3> in a repo site or something else
<vidd> !lirc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc
<vidd> !info lirc
<ubottu> lirc (source: lirc): Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 392 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<xubuser> vidd: hehe, guess I just didn't wanna do !lirc myself. LO. :)
<vidd> !info lirc | jorg3,
<ubottu> jorg3,: please see above
<jorg3> ok thanx i'll try
<vidd> hehe the bot's been getting smarter =]
<nclife> what da heck? on /etc/X11/xorg.conf I have keyboard layout put to "es", but, for some strange reason, my keyboards layout changed to "us"
<vidd> nclife, did that help you any?
<jorg3> somebody know how to upgrade xubuntu xfc 4.4.2 to 4.4.3
<nclife> vidd, lt me check
<vidd> jorg3, it is not in the repo's so you would have to get it from xfce.org and compile it yourself
<jorg3> ok
<vidd> nclife, or...go into applications->settings manager->keyboard
<vidd> =]
<nclife> vidd, yes, it changed back. thanks :)
<vidd> did i miss anyone? =]
<nclife> now, I just have this mounting trouble
<nclife> :p
<nclife> I'm gonna ask in #ubuntu, shouldn't be that laborious
<vidd> nclife, if ubuntu does it automajikly....they may not know the answer....
<vidd> nclife, what file manager do you have?
<nclife> ext3
<nclife> is that the right answer?
<vidd> nclife, no...that is the file format.....
<nclife> err :p
<nclife> ah, like nautilus and such?
<vidd> examples are thunar, nautilus, PCMan, etc
<vidd> yes
<nclife> the defaulft xubuntu file manager then
<vidd> thunar?
<nclife> thunar I think
<nclife> yes, I suppose so
<vidd> hrm...last i knew, thunar automounted usb drives
<nclife> It does auto-mount my flash memories
<vidd> but like i said B4...i havent tryed in quite some time
<nclife> I'm thinking, I have to somehow include my hd into fstab or something like that
<vidd> nclife, unplug the drive, and plug it back in
<xubuser> vidd: thanks for your help. it works now. :)
<nclife> can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab <-- that's what the cl would say
<xubuser> gotta reboot X to try out composite stuff. :) See you later. :)
<vidd> if your bios is assigning it a drive letter, then it will need to be added to fstab.....
<nclife> would you know how to do that?
<vidd> if you unplug it and plug it back into another usb jack and it automounts...this will confirm my suspison
<vidd> i have an idea
<nclife> ok, Im gonna try that
<vidd> but like i said...this is not my area of expertise
<vidd> nclife, any luck?
<nclife> niope
<nclife> nope*
<nclife> nothing happened
<dcolish> hey vidd
<vidd> dcolish, yeah?
<nclife> oh wait, yes!
<nclife> neat, thanks a lot :)
<dcolish> just saying hi
<vidd> nclife, this means your kernel is recognizing it as a hard drive on boot....
<vidd> if you intend to leave it plugged in, you need to add it to fstab....
<nclife> I see
<vidd> if it is going to hot-plugged...then have it not plugged in during boot or reboot
<deus_> an hypotetical here, imagine you deleted the entire /boot partition
<deus_> then just created /boot/grub folder and ran grup-update
<dcolish> deus_:  how hypothetical?
<vidd> deus_, get a live cd
<deus_> then rebooted
<deus_> im using something called super grub disk
<vidd> deus_, excelent choice
<nclife> vidd, so I should disconnect the hard drive before any boot or reboot until I add it to fstab?
<dcolish> correct me if i'm wrong but your kernel image is in /boot so you'll need to generate a new kernel too
<vidd> nclife, it just depends....you want it permanantly assigned (throwing errors if its not plugged in)?
<nclife> I want what is best in your opinion :p
<deus_> vidd: im having problems making headway though
<vidd> dcolish, deus_ exactly...you need to back up the data and reinstall (or...if your data is on seperate partitions....just reinstall and set the /home partitions etc to not format
<vidd> nclife, the quickest, fastest, easiest way is to unplug/replug
<nclife> vidd, is it also healthy for the hard drive?
<vidd> deus_, if the entire /boot directory is gone, your scewed
<dcolish> deus_: if you're not familiar with kernel building and boot procedure, vidd's advice is best
<dcolish> however feel free to try this: http://www.digitalhermit.com/linux/Kernel-Build-HOWTO.html
<vidd> nclife, the hard drive will never notice =]
<nclife> kewl :)
<nclife> thanks again
<vidd> nclife, np
<deus_> dcolish: how can i compile the kernel when i cant boot the system?
<vidd> deus_, is your /home partition and other data files on diferent partitions? or did you set the entire system on one partition?
<deus_> vidd: everything else is on an lvm partition
<dcolish> are they all in the same volume group?
<vidd> take my advice....your best bet is to back up your data files using a live cd and start from scratch
<deus_> no root is not lvm
<vidd> wait....
<vidd> the /boot is part of / (root).....
<slimjimflim> hi, anyone know the lowest level way to check if my usb device is recognized?
<dcolish> deus_: thats not what you said before, although. What exactly is your
<deus_> not boot is own partition
<dcolish> ok
<vidd> did you deliberately put /home on a different drive then the system files?
<vidd> slimjimflim, yeah...plug it in
<dcolish> slimjimflim: lspci
<deus_> yes, its on no different drive, but i created an lvm system to serve my home folder alone
<vidd> dcolish, i was getting to that =]
<vidd> but its lsusb
<dcolish> vidd: sorry too many cooks... i thought lspci would show usb devices too? or just the controller maybe
<vidd> deus_, then your (sort of) in luck
<deus_> the hardrive that got /boot  /  and  some of the lvm partition is on the same hardrive but different partition, if i didnt clearly convey that.
<vidd> deus_, if you re-install just the way you did B4, but set the LVM to NOT FORMAT, you should be fine
<vidd> BUT BACK UP THE DATA FIRST!!!!!!!
 * vidd can never say this too often
<deus_> vidd: i know that, im just looking for a way to not having to configure my system anew, my lvm partition have survived 3 different linux installs ;)
<deus_> cant a live cd fix the /boot partition alone=
<deus_> ?
<deus_> I mean, what seperate me from this mess was if i did the grub-install command
<dcolish> deus_: you will still need to rebuild the kernel image that used to be at /boot, there is no way around it
<vidd> deus_, grub-install will do nothing because you deleted the kernel
<jorg3> some keys of my keyboard dont work
<dcolish> grub-install will only refresh your boot loader, but right now you've got nothing to boot
<vidd> deus_, your going to have to reconfigure your system no matter what
<vidd> if the lvm survived 3 installs, it should have no problem surviving the 4th
<vidd> deus_, your just going to re-do what you did last time you installed *buntu
<slimjimflim> ok from lsusb i get:
<slimjimflim> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<slimjimflim> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<slimjimflim> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<dcolish> !pastebin | slimjimflim
<ubottu> slimjimflim: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<slimjimflim> i assume that means the kernel sees the device
<vidd> dcolish, your too fast for me!
<slimjimflim> it was only 3 lines
<deus_> vidd: i deleted the kernel? in /boot?
<dcolish> haha, fastest fingers in the east!
<vidd> deus_, yes...since /boot is where the kernel is stored
<slimjimflim> er sees the usb 'card'
<slimjimflim> but when i plug in, ie. a usb keyboard, i don't even get a light
<vidd> deus_, it will be about 3 times faster to re-install then to manually fix what you broke
<dcolish> vidd: deus_: I think you can technically use a livecd to regenerate the kernel, read that kernel how to if you want to try it, but seriously consider re-installing
<vidd> slimjimflim, it sees the card, but no devices plugged into the card
<slimjimflim> vidd, yea and that's where i run out of ideas
<slimjimflim> i've tried lsusb
<deus_> but here is the thing, i was able to install nvidia drivers manually after the update, and i deleted /boot before i ran update-manager -d
<slimjimflim> btw this is on hardy
<vidd> deus_, why on earth would you want to delete /boot anyway?
<dcolish> deus_: you can delete a binary after the process runs and it will still work
<vidd> until reboot
<dcolish> right
<dcolish> or process end, which ever comes first :)
<vidd> as soon as you noticed your ooppsie, you should have run "sudo apt-get install [kernel image]
<deus_> vidd: had the clear room for the upgrade *whistles*
<vidd> D'OH!!!!
<dcolish> well thats actually kinda ironic
<deus_> Also, 101 mb is NOT enough for everyone
<vidd> deus_, just re-run your install like you did before to preserve your LVM
<vidd> 101mb????
<vidd> are you NUTS?
<knome> 101MB of what?
<vidd> your / partition should be at least 4 gb
<knome> lol
<deus_> vidd: you do remember my boot folder had its own partition
<vidd> that's even MORE insane
<vidd> your /boot partition should have a minimum of 300 mb
<vidd> so it can hold 2-3 kernel versions
<dcolish> vidd: i usually set min to 512mb just in case
<deus_> 5 years ago i was told that was the standard
<vidd> to remove old kernel versions (once you have tested to verify the new version meets your needs) is sudo apt-get remove --purge [old kernel version]
<dcolish> deus_ lot has happened in 5 years
<vidd> deus_, 5 years ago, 101 mb DID hold 2-3 kernel versions!
<vidd> and 5 years from now, your probably going to want to allocate 2-4 gig for kernel versions
<dcolish> vidd: oh god i hope not!
<vidd> dcolish, i set my / partition to 10 GB....
<deus_> I was doing quite fine until now with what i had.
<vidd> this way, i can offload parts of it to new partitions if I have to
<deus_> dcolish: beware, soon ubuntu might require 2-4 gigabytes of ram for clean running ;)
<vidd> deus_, please note....we use x-ubuntu
<vidd> =]
<dcolish> vidd: that makes sense, I use lvms, so my /boot is separate
<dcolish> deus_: i also have a bridge under my hat i'd like to sell you
<vidd> dcolish, i havent had to yet....but my boxes are still relatively light
<vidd> dcolish, my bridge is in brooklyn....and it is only slightly used!
<dcolish> vidd: i just like the lvm concept, and i have a home folder thats 400gb
<dcolish> vidd:  funny, mine is too
 * vidd needs to go to lunch
<vidd> be back in a half!
<dcolish> later
<deus_> dcolish: Its true its true, it will happens when ESR takes over and charge people for the proriatary version of 4.32.56-generic kernel, sponsored by AMD ;)
<dcolish> deus_: send me a link to an actual blueprint
<RandyboY> Where do i find the option to alter the way the powerbutton works? If i want the button to do nothing or actually shut down...
<sinbox> other than the cli smbclient is there a way to browse network shares (ideally with a gui)?
<dcolish> RandyboY: click the battery or power icon in the system try and goto preferences, then look under general
<RandyboY> dcolish, its not a laptop and i dont have any of the icons you are talking about
<JohnDV> hello I have problem with print server installation AIRLIVE P-201U with canon IP 4000 . How can i do this in Xubuntu ?
<deus_> Ok, differet problem, im on my laptop here
<deus_> and k3b cant seem to find my cdrom
<dcolish> RandyboY: ok , run gnome-power-prefences from the cli
<vidd> deus_, can other apps find your cd?
<RandyboY> dcolish, there it was. Thanks :-)
<dcolish> RandyboY: np
<deus_> i just tested mount
<deus_> mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<vidd> deus_, can you open your file manager?
<deus_> doesnt bash count?
<vidd> no, bash is not a file manager
<vidd> but anyway....
<deus_> the teriminal that is
<vidd> cd /media/
<deus_> i dont use anything other then that
<vidd> ls -al
<vidd> do you have anything listed there?
<deus_> the mount point for the cdrom offcourse
<vidd> ok...
<vidd> so cd to that mount point....
<vidd> ls -al again....anything?
<deus_> the mount failed so there is nothing there
<deus_> the notation for my cdrom /dev/scd0 isnt valid anymore
<vidd> deus_, do you veify that your cdrom is still functional? (perhaps run a live or boot cd off it)?
<deus_> Ugh, that would require me to logoff
<volo> hi
<vidd> deus_, can you put a cd with something on it into the drive?
<deus_> i have
<vidd> same results?
<vidd> it sounds like your system is not recognizing the drive
<deus_> ya think
<deus_> A FUCKINGS, its a bug
<deus_> that require me to disable the acpi
<vidd> and i dont know how to get the system to search mountpoints for drives it didnt find during boot (sounds like bad hardware)
<deus_> oh it worked fine before i upgraded to intrepid
<vidd> so before you had acpi disabled and it worked, you enabled acpi and it fails?
<vidd> ah...ic...
<vidd> ive seen this b4....if one needs to require acpi=off on initial install, you may sometimes need to manually edit grub to turn acpi off after upgrading (especially if you are asked to install the maintainer's version of some config file)
<deus_> yes, ive done i before on my stationary
<deus_> offcourse that was an entirely different problem
<deus_> but shutting off acpi on a laptop is a bit annoying
<vidd> when you originally installed, did you have to pass the "acpi=off" parameter to get the hardy installed?
<deus_> no
<privet_> so, somehow I just broke my new install...???
<vidd> then acpi should have nothing to do with this
<privet_> running xubuntu 8.10
<privet_> I get the login prompt and can login fine
<privet_> but the "menu bar" on top and the "application bar" at the bottom is not there
<privet_> what are those processes called?
<privet_> where can I see why they are not starting up?
<vidd> privet_, panel
<vidd> privet_, can you [ctrl]+[esc] to get a terminal?
<vidd> deus_, unfortunantly, i have no other ideas how to help with your issue (without rebooting)
<privet_> vidd: no- ctrl+esc does nothing
<privet_> vidd: I get to all my apps by running alt-f2, xterm and then I can go...
<vidd> privet_, in that xter....type "panel"
<knome> vidd, xfce4-panel ?
<vidd> knome, panel isnt alias'd ?
<knome> idk
<vidd> privet_, xfce4-panel
<privet_> yesyes there it is...
<vidd> privet_, panel or xfce4-panel?
<privet_> interesting... where can try and see why it is not starting up?
<deus_> was the grub flag noacpi for disabling acpi?
<deus_> or acpi = 0
<privet_> vidd: xfce4-panel
<vidd> deus_, dunno
<privet_> knome: thanks!
<knome> privet_, the next time you log out, check "save session for future logins"
<vidd> !noacpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noacpi
<knome> privet_, then the panel gets run automatically
<vidd> !info noacpi
<ubottu> Package noacpi does not exist in intrepid
<vidd> hrm
<privet_> knome: aha... lemme try that...
<privet_> brb
<knome> privet_, (and any other apps you had open) - but if you don't want to save the session everytime, remember to check out that
<vidd> deus_, im not sure acpi is the cause of your issue....
<deus_> vidd: why not?
<vidd> knome, did you see deus_ 's issue?
<deus_> the same issue was in hardy
<vidd> deus_,  then do whatever you did in hardy to fix =\
<vidd> you must have strange hardware
<Necrosan> http://www.dewa.com/animated/new/1demon.gif
<deus_> vidd:  i didnt have this problem until now
<vidd> deus_, ok...now im confused.....
<vidd> you had the issue in hardy, upgraded to intrepid and expected it to work?
<vidd> or did you have the system working fine in hardy, then upgraded to intrepid and it broke?
<knome> vidd, not
<deus_> In my last distro version i didnt have this prblem
<knome> vidd, can you do a quick recap?
<deus_> fine before the upgrade
<knome> the usb-creator seems *not* to create a bootable pen drive !!
 * privet_ returns with a smile on his face
<privet_> knome: thanks allot.
<privet_> vidd: thanks allot
<vidd> deus_, so in distro xyz, your stuff worked like a charm...you switch to *buntu, and it wont work in hardy or intrepid?
<vidd> knome, =\ hrm
<deus_> hardy fine intrepid not
<knome> at least can't boot to iit with my eeepc
<knome> *with it
<knome> and my current installation is borked
<vidd> knome, so why not re-install?
<knome> vidd, with that?
<vidd> knome, actually....does the thing boot?
<knome> no :P
<knome> not atm
<vidd> what error you get?
<knome> a-ha, now it boots
<knome> didn't get any error message
<knome> just blinking input cursor :P
<vidd> get into the bios....
<knome> i got to boot now.
<vidd> turn on the "usb boot" thing
<knome> i've turned it on.
<knome> but the stick just doesn't work
<vidd> knome, so its good now?
<knome> yeah, kind of
<knome> but i have to upgrade
<knome> but can't do it from a ready installation
<knome> because i don't have enough free space
<knome> so i need a boot stick
<knome> but the usb-creator is borked
<vidd> ****warning**** DANGEROUS CODE AHEAD **** FOR EXPERIENCED USERS ONLYwell...you can always get back to basics by sudo apt-get autoremove --purge xorg
<dcolish> knome: did you try unetbootin
<knome> dcolish, nope, because usb-creator is way quicker
<vidd> knome, that will get you all the way back to cli only
<knome> vidd, i'm throwed into openbox
<dcolish> ok, I've always had success with unetbootin
<knome> vidd, is that like mini?
<vidd> knome, it rips out all the gui stuff
<vidd> frees up all kinds of room
<vidd> so you *SHOULD* have enough space to upgrade
<knome> ok so if i upgrade, will it grab everything i need?
<deus_> There is an upgrade here of the kernel im gonna see if that does anythign
<vidd> but if your in busybox....IDK if it will work as expected
<vidd> deus_, good luck
<vidd> knome, can you apt-get?
<knome> vidd, looks like i'm throwed back to GUI :P
<knome> sure :P
<vidd> ok....in terminal remove everything gui with the code i stated B4
<knome> ok... i can get to xfce sessio
<knome> n
<knome> i did, but it throws me into gdm :P
<vidd> then do the server upgrade on the wiki
<knome> i'll try unetbootin.
<vidd> ok...can you get into a tty?
<knome> sure
<vidd> in the tty, run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<vidd> this will stop your gdm (and gui stuff) from working at the moment
<knome> k
<vidd> once its stopped, you can then run the command to uninstall the gui stuff
<knome> then?
<knome> "not installed, so not removed"
<vidd> then you run the server-upgrade
<vidd> ????
<vidd> xorg is not installed?
<knome> (xorg)
<vidd> then lets go deeper!
<knome> \o/
<vidd> x11-common
<vidd> (or is it capital X?
<knome> ok, looks like it's going to uninstall lots of stuff. great.
<vidd> =]
<vidd> when in doubt...rip it out =]
<knome> yay
<knome> i've had lots of shit here
<knome> :P
<knome> sorry
<knome> !language | knome
<ubottu> knome, please see my private message
<vidd> hehe
<deus_> whats the best free ati driver?
<knome> vidd, soon done.
<vidd> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<vidd> knome, you want to do the server upgrade
<knome> k
<vidd> once the server upgrade is complete, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop gets you back to golden!
<knome> ;)
<vidd> (and up-to-date)
<knome> how can i see all the pckgs installed?
<dcolish> dpkg -l
<knome> "No new release found"
<knome> wtf?
<knome> yes, i followed the instructions
<knome> lsb_release -a shows hardy
<knome> ideas?
<knome> vidd, ?
<knome> dcolish, thanks.
<dcolish> welcome
<knome> hmm
<knome> i suppose i should be connected to intarnet
<knome> ;P
<knome> vidd, uhm?
<knome> how can i set up my network? ifup eth0 says unknown interface
<dcolish> what does ifconfig say?
<dcolish> rather, ifconfig -a
<knome> ath0, eth0, lo, wifi0
<knome> i suppose i want to use eth0
<knome> because my wireless is wpa2-secured and i know that's a lot of hassle from CLI
<knome> ok, solved.
<knome> \o/
<dcolish> ok
<knome> added etho into /etc/network/interfaces
<dcolish> yup that'll work, I usually just call ifconfig eth0 <ip>/<subnet>
<jorg3> how i install my prnitr
<jorg3> printr hlp
<jorg3> how to install
<vinnl> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<vidd> knome, sorry....was on a call....
<vidd> still not able to update?
<knome> i am
<knome> i connected to intarweb
<knome> :P
<vidd> hehe
<vidd> no more trying to connect to DSL's that are unplugged from the wall?
<knome> hehe
<knome> no more
<knome> but trying to connect wireless adapter off and with no cable
<knome> :P
<vidd> telepathic internet is still a ways off
<vidd> =]
<knome> shame
<jorg3> thanx it works
<deus_> jepp
<deus_> disabling acpi helped
<deus_> altough this is hardly fucking ideal
<vidd> !language | deus_
<ubottu> deus_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<spowney> anyone know how to run Nautilus without loading up gnome
<TheSheep> spowney: what do you mean by 'gnome' here?
 * knome 's nick used to be gnome
<spowney> iv been talking to people and apparently if i load Nautilus in xfce it will load up the panel or somthing, not really sure
<spowney> maybe il try just running it
<TheSheep> spowney: it will only take over the desktop background and icons
<knome> nautilus --no-desktop
<TheSheep> spowney: there was a command-line switch to tell it not to do it
<TheSheep> right
<spowney> cheers guys
<spowney> appreciate it
<spowney> once i learn to use smbclient for what i need, il stop using it
<TheSheep> try pyneighbourhood
<spowney> ok better question while people are answering (thanks by the way)
<spowney> im having trouble mounting the smbfs
<spowney> i was trying this mount -t smbfs //NEDRY/fubar /fubar
<spowney> and yeh i will try pyneighbourhood coz 163mb for nautilus + required extra's seems a bit excessive
<kattollikisd> Can I install a GNOME package en Xfce?
<vinnl> kattollikisd, sure
<TheSheep> kattollikisd: yes
<kattollikisd> vinnl, TheSheep, and I gonna work priti fine? :O :D
<TheSheep> yes, they will even look nice
<spowney> TheSheep: cheers mate for that reccomendation, just what i needed
<deus_> Its been a while since i've done this
<deus_> root partition must be primary right?, not logial
<vidd> deus_, i dont think it really matters
<TheSheep> deus_: doesn't matter, on some really old computers tha tdidn't support large disks properly it had to be somewhere at the beginning of the disk, but not with modern boxes
<deus_> right
<kattollikisd> vinnl, thesheep, thanks for the answer :P
<vinnl> kattollikisd, you're welcome :)
<deus_> Does this installation recongie the lvm partition at some point?
<vidd> deus_, are you doing alt cd?
<deus_> no desktop
<vidd> deus_, dont use that one
<vidd> get the alt
<deus_> why
<vidd> cuzz i dont think the live will protect your existing partitions
<vidd> you want to leave the partitions intact...just combine the / and the /boot into the same partition
<vidd> with the alt cd, you should already see the existing partitions, and just assign the values to them
<vidd> (while you have the live cd in there, though....it would be a good idea to back up your data files
<vidd> JUST to be safe
<slow-motion> hi
<vinnl> Hey slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi vinnl
<The-Kernel> sup!>
<The-Kernel> ?
<The-Kernel> I honestly think that the ? key and backspace should be seperated fro mthe rest of the keyboard
<The-Kernel> and maybe the space bar
<vinnl> I do think that there should be some room around the backspace key on laptops :P
<vinnl> And I never realized it, but the caps lock key *is* absolutely useless :P
<vidd> "THEY OUGHT TO...." has been the spawn of many inventions.....
<deus_> trying the rescure function
<RainCT> Hi. What's Xubuntu's menu bar called like (ie, in which package is it)?
<vinnl> RainCT, the menu or the panel?
<vinnl> The panel is xfce4-panel
<vinnl> Don't tell me it disappeared :)
<RainCT> thanks
<RainCT> No, I'm using Ubuntu with Openbox here. Just want to check something.. :)
<vinnl> :)
<RainCT> vinnl: uhm.. is it you who filled the fusion-icon bug?
<vinnl> RainCT, ah, yes
<RainCT> vinnl: OK. I've just remembered, in xfce-panel (which I'm still downloading, damn connection :P), the "System" menu is like Ubuntu's System -> Setting + System -> Preferences, right?
<vinnl> RainCT, I believe it's not - there's a Settings menu as well
<vinnl> Then again, I'm not sure which items are in Ubuntu's Preferences menu
<vinnl> But AFAIK most applications there need the root password
<deus_> boot partiton should have the boot flag?
<RainCT> vinnl: uhm.. where's the menu there?
<vinnl> RainCT, you'll need to add the menu panel plugin
<RainCT> I only get a werid star (or whatever) that doesn't do anything XD
<RainCT> ah but that's a launcher
<vinnl> That's a launcher :P
<RainCT> so, in what package is it?
<vinnl> Looking... :)
<vinnl> RainCT, it doesn't happen to be already there? Right-click->Add to panel
<RainCT> vinnl: nop, it isn't there
<vinnl> RainCT, ah, found it
<vinnl> RainCT, apparently it's part of xfdesktop :P
<vinnl> *xfdesktop4
 * RainCT figures he could also use apt-cache from time to time :P
<RainCT> bah, that has dependencies.. I'll better check on my parents & brother's PC later :P
<vinnl> apt-get autoremove is a godsend ^.^
<RainCT> vinnl: well, it's because of the download time :)
<vinnl> Ah :P
<deus_> Ok
<deus_> i got the message at the instalation
<deus_> "LVM VG vg, LV SwapVelume as swawp
<deus_> does that only mean swapvolume or
<deus_> oh
<deus_> nevermind
<mkdigital> hi! can someone tell me how to change the screen resolution in xubuntu? i got an acer aspire one and only 800x600, should be 1024x600
<privet_> mkdigital: but the aspireone does not come standard with xubuntu... it comes with "linpus" or some-such
<mkdigital> i installed xubuntu
<mkdigital> :-)
<privet_> mkdigital: aaaah nice
<mkdigital> had ubuntu before (8.04)
<privet_> mkdigital: then take a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mkdigital> yeah
<mkdigital> generated a confline with gtf
<mkdigital> and made a subsection "Display"
<mkdigital> but doestn work
<privet_> okay...
<privet_> mkdigital: sorry then man... that is as much as I know...
<mkdigital> im not sure if my graphic card is well detected
<deus_> ARGH
<deus_> what is error 22 for grub?
<deus_> I just did a fresh install
<vinnl> Google :)
<slimjimflim> anybody ever heard of usb short cirtuiting?
<zoredache> if you hand a bad device/cable it is possible...
<zoredache> I have seen a device destroyed by a hub before... I am not certain if it was a short or some other anonmoly
<slimjimflim> do you think that if i plugged in a usb keyboard into a shorted usb port, i'd get a light to turn on?
<zoredache> it depends on where the short is.  Is it in the data, or the power....  If the power is shorted, then you shouldn't see any lights...
<slimjimflim> i think the power is shorted
<slimjimflim> you think that's fixable?
<slimjimflim> w/o getting pcmcia usb ?
<slimjimflim> now i know why these schlupps abandoned this lappy in the first place
<zoredache> generally fixing laptops is extremely painful
<slimjimflim> i've had this thing apart and back together, i'm just worried that it's on the mobo
<slimjimflim> and i'm sure it is
<slimjimflim> looks like the pcmcia solution will be $10 and a couple days
<slimjimflim> not bad
<slow-motion> n8
<slimjimflim> then again it might be all software
 * slimjimflim calls newegg
<deus_> I just done a clean install of ubuntu and the grub throws 22 error at my fae
<deus_> i even dropped the boot partition and added all to root partion
<deus_> and let the installer do it manually
<deus_> But nothing i cant boot at all
<deus_> why
<slimjimflim> you can't let an installer do something manually
<dcolish> deus_: probably because you've fractured the mbr
<slimjimflim> the very fact that you're using an installer presumes a resonably high degree of automation
<dcolish> deus_:  http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Stage1_002e5-errors
<deus_> slimjimflim: i managed the partioning manually
<dcolish> deus_: here are some more leads. this is fixable http://www.linkedin.com/answers/technology/software-development/TCH_SFT/314105-18228214?browseCategory=   sorry for the long url
<dcolish> you still have your super grub disk right?
<deus_> yes
<deus_> well ive hammerd the installation of ubuntu for the 4 time now
<knome> hmmp.
<knome> hello.
<dcolish> deus_: you need to boot with super grub and use the gnu/linux menu. then select fix
<dcolish> hey knome
<knome> installing intrepid pkgs on eeepc
<knome> takes ages
<knome> and after that i have to add the eeepc kernel repo, install the new kernel and set up the eeepc peripherals
<knome> at least i can irc parallel :P
<dcolish> hows the perfomance so far? i've got one at home with openbsd
<knome> it's "ok" with xubuntu
<knome> not as good as it could be, though no big complaints
<knome> the size of an eeepc is so handy
<dcolish> yeah, i have 8.04 on it a while ago, i got flash working, but its not killer
<dcolish> which model do you have?
<knome> you can take it *anywhere*
<knome> uhh..
<knome> i can't remember, 4g or sth iirc
<knome> 901?
<dcolish> I got the 900 like a month before that came out, talk about buyers remorse
<knome> there's so little light here i can't even check
<knome> gf sleeping 10cm from my foot
<dcolish> all good
<knome> hehe
<knome> i can tell you tomorrow
<knome> or check somewhere else
<dcolish> cool, I found that you need to be really careful with that disk partitioning so you can get it to perform better
<knome> i suppose i have to write soonish a new blog entry about my machines anyway
<knome> oh, any particular tips?
<dcolish> sure, does it still have two sdd's?
<knome> sdd?
<dcolish> solid state disc drive, flash drives
<knome> uhm...
<knome> i think this has one
<knome> if i'm correct
<dcolish> they used to have two. one is used for root the other for home or other stuff. if you partition correctly you'll have less disk activity
<knome> this wasn't the "best" available, but there was some reason for buying this...
<knome> a-ha...
<knome> wow
<knome> installed
<knome> wait 5secs
<dcolish> k
<deus_> error file nt found booting not lucky
<deus_> dcolish:
<knome> back for a while, will cycle soonish again
<knome> dcolish, this is 4G
<dcolish> knome: cool, so do you use ext3?
<knome> dcolish, ye.
<dcolish> try using it as ext2, unless you absolutely need journaling
<knome> hmm.
<dcolish> deus_:  out of context that error means nothing to me. can you elaborate
<knome> dcolish, #xubuntu-offtopic ?)
<dcolish> ok
<deus_> dcolish: me?
<dcolish> deus_: can you give me more to go with than that error?
<deus_> im using the fux boot of gnu/linux option
<deus_> booting trying /grub/stage1 /boot/grub/stage1
<deus_> selectfie /grub/stage1 /boot/grub/stage1
<deus_> error 15 file not found
<deus_> booting not lucky
<deus_> sgd has not succeeded
<dcolish> ok hold on
<dcolish> try this link on for size, you might need to rebuild those files http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Howto_Fix_Grub
<dcolish> hey deus_ here is the ubuntu form fix: looks like it should work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=862235
<deus_> this looks like it could solve my first problem...
<deus_> before i had to format
<dcolish> probably, but you can also fix this one too.
<dcolish> i told you it could be fixed
<deus_> must have lost that message when vidd screamed at me to reinstall
<dcolish> ha, well i should be easier to install for some users
<Genesius> Anybody feel like answering a dumb question?
<dcolish> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Genesius> In the "something I should know, but can't get it to work" category. . .
<dcolish> Genesius: the suspense is killing me
<Genesius> Sorry, not a fast typist.
<dcolish> all good, whats the problem
<Genesius> Just got a laptop, installed Xubuntu. Been using Ubuntu on my desktop for years. Trying to install icons on the laptop, but can't get them to work.
<deus_>  THANK GOD the mighty KERNEL in the sky
<deus_> also
<dcolish> any icons in particular?
<deus_> i am a bit annoyed, since this would solve my original problem but
<deus_> fuck it
<dcolish> deus_: you fix it?
<Genesius> Xubuntu studio, downloaded from xfce-look
<dcolish> !oh my | deus_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh my
<dcolish> !language | deus_
<ubottu> deus_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<knome> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<knome> ;)
<Delvien> does xfce run compiz?
<dcolish> it can, but probably defeats the purpose of using xfce
<Delvien> eh but i like shinies
<Genesius> Extracted the ..tar.gz to /home/<username>/.icons, but they don'tshow up in Settings Manager > User Interface > Icon Theme
<Delvien> oh ive seen SS of being able to right click the desktop and run something feom the dropdown i dont see that i can do that...
<TheSheep> Delvien: enable it in settings manager->desktop
<Delvien> ty
<deus_> lvm is undamaged
<deus_> blood pressure is lowering
<dcolish> haha, maybe you'll finally stop cursing :)
<knome> a-ha
<knome> actually the nmapplet is there
<knome> it doesn't just have an icon
<dcolish> thats odd
<dcolish> upgrade issues?
<knome> possible
<knome> i had to remove X, do a server upgrade abd then install X again
<knome> so there was enough HD space
<dcolish> oh right, you could try pulling nm and reinstalling
<xubuser> Hello People.
<xubuser> having an issue with mplayer. it was running fine after the install but now doesn't work.
<xubuser> rebooting
<dcolish> ok works done, i'm out
<xubuser> Hello People.
<xubuser> so does anybody know if the XFCE compositor is enough or if adding composite true in teh X server add extra?
<deus_> what does xfcee does to enabe sound when you start the window manager
<deus_> for some reason the sound isnt availabe in flux box
<xubuser> deus_: no sound available at all?
<deus_> none
<deus_> i remebed fidegting with pulsaaudi
<deus_> o
<deus_> and i still got the same home folder
<xubuser> and fluxbox doesn't allow any way to change volume?
<deus_> i must use whats allready available
<deus_> alsamixer etc
<nikolam> Hi I am attempting to use gparted to resize partitions. How do I disable that stupid periodically auto-mount
<nikolam> ?
<xubuser> how about: aumix -v+10
<TheSheep> nikolam: thunar->preferences->advanced->volume management
<nikolam> I booted from desktopr cd not to have them mounted and it mounts them periodically..
<nikolam> TheSheep, Thanks, will try again
<nikolam> ..
#xubuntu 2008-11-11
<nikolam> ok, it is working now
<nikolam> Also my monitor on other machine stopped using dpms to turn off after screensaver
<nikolam> therefore, it never turns-off automatically
<deus_> WHy in the nine hells is there different sound settings based on window manager
<spowney> hey i was jus trying to change my computer name, and cant find applications-system-networking they havnt changed it in 8.10 hav they?
<zoredache> spowney: don't know, but you could edit your /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts files manually
<bad_> hi there, do you need to use ndiswrapper for a broadcom chipset  BCM4306 on xubuntu 8.04?
<Odd-rationale> bad_: not really. i used b43-fwcutter.
<Odd-rationale> it is easier to set up b43 if you have a wired internet connection available...
<spowney> zoredache: ty for help, quicker to do that than carry on searching, no idea where it is nowadays
<bad_> well I do have a wired connection right now I'll lookup that b43-fwcutter thingmajig, thanks Odd-rationale
<bad_> can I get this through add-remoce, synaptic or does it have to be cli to install it?
<Odd-rationale> bad_: from synaptics
<Odd-rationale> *synaptic
<bad_> thanks again
<bad_> and I've got liftoff
<bad_> :)
<bad_> actually not
<bad_> never mind too late for now I'll be back
<kazexe> how a return to xfce 4.4.2
<kazexe> how to return to xfce 4.4.2
<kazexe> from 4.6.0
<Hikefu> Which Xubuntu are you running?
<kazexe> 8.10
<kazexe> whit 4.6
<kazexe> but
<kazexe> i don't like it to much
<kazexe> i want to return to the stable version
<Hikefu> I'm not sure if you can do it easily.
<Hikefu> Without downgrading.
<Hikefu> To Hardy.
<kazexe> i wanto downgrade it
<Hikefu> Well I don't think you can downgrade from 8.10 to 8.04 without reinstalling.
<kazexe> no of course not
<kazexe> from the repo
<Hikefu> You'd be better off backing things up and just reinstalling Hardy.
<kazexe> to risky
<Hikefu> Unless you could install Ubuntu 8.10 and then download XFCE 4.4.2 from somewhere and install it overtop of that.
<kazexe> maybe if i uninstall the xubuntu a reinstalling disabling the repo sour of 4.6
<Hikefu> I would assume that the only source of XFCE in xubuntu is one with 4.6; I use Ubuntu though, and Crunchbang linux with Openbox.
<Hikefu> I'm not an expert.
<Hikefu> If you need something lightweight, you should try out Crunchbang. It's basically Ubuntu with no gnome, just openbox, and it comes with more preinstalled apps than any ubuntu variant.
<TheSheep> istn't 'more preinstalled apps' conflicting with 'lightweight'?
<Hikefu> How so?
<Hikefu> Number of apps makes less difference.
<Hikefu> It's the type of apps.
<TheSheep> kazexe: I think you can just uninstall teh xfce packages and install the 4.4.0 from regular repository
<kazexe> crunchbag
<kazexe> he?
<Hikefu> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#/photo.php?pid=173158&id=1307239503
<Hikefu> I have some screenshots there.
<Hikefu> I understand what you're talking about TheSheep, the apps are lightweight, it uses xfce for some things too.
<Hikefu> But it comes with a lot of lightweight multimedia, editing, apps... ones people use, not just crappy default ones.
<TheSheep> Hikefu: so what does it have for editing images?
<Hikefu> hold on, I'm in ubuntu now... I have an app list somewhere.
<Hikefu> http://crunchbang.org/wiki/crunchbang-linux-8-dot-04-dot-02-applications-list/
<Hikefu> It's hands down the best implementation of openbox that I've seen
<TheSheep> so it's GIMP
<TheSheep> how original :)
<Hikefu> LOL, well, there really isn't much else I guess.
<Hikefu> I'm not even sure why I bother. I have 2 gb of ram... I just like running something different.
<TheSheep> Hikefu: why would I need a... palette designer?
<TheSheep> or a color picker asa separate application?
<Hikefu> Well the guy just remastered his ubuntu setup, and he's into design... so it's there just in case I guess.
<TheSheep> for me lightweight means 'with no useless parts' :)
<Hikefu> I guess you could say that. For me, lightweight is more about the performance and footprint of running apps.
<Hikefu> You using intrepid xubuntu?
<kazexe> how to uninstall xfce
<Hikefu> sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop -- but that won't get rid of apps that might depend on xfce 4.6.
<Hikefu> maybe aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop?
<TheSheep> kazexe:just search for 'xfce' in synaptic
<TheSheep> kazexe: and unistall the packages that have 4.6.0 version
<kazexe> i'm doing that right noe
<MHz128> hi guys
<MHz128> I would like to run a gnome app called netspeed, will this require installing all of the gnome dependencies?
<MHz128> I think gnome-system-monitor is included with xubuntu by default, does this mean I have gnome deps installed already?
<kazexe> i downloaded xfce 4.4.3
<kazexe> graphical installer
<kazexe> for my intrepid hope it works
<xubuser> Hello People.
<xubuser> Hello People.
<xubuser> do people use Skype for convs?
<Chaser_> xubuser: some people do
<kazexe> how to install gtk+
<xubuser> clear
<Ultraputz> having trouble getting banshee to play off of somafm, getting this:
<Ultraputz> Banshee.Playlists.Formats.InvalidPlaylistException: An application exception has occurred.
<Ultraputz>   at Banshee.Playlists.Formats.PlaylistParser.Parse (Banshee.Base.SafeUri uri) [0x00000]
<Ultraputz>   at Banshee.Streaming.RadioTrackInfo.LoadStreamUri (System.String uri) [0x00000]
<dcolish> !pastebin | Ultraputz
<ubottu> Ultraputz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Taza> Uh, can anyone give me a pastebin of the default post-install 8.10 /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<Taza> I managed to destroy mine
<kazexe> xfce repo
<Ultraputz> taza -
<Ultraputz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/70292/
<kazexe> xubuntu repo
<Taza> Thanks
<Taza> Hmm. Very not good. I ran "apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.24*" to free disk space, just upgraded to 8.10
<Taza> ... aand I suddenly see no kernel in grub
<Ultraputz> since 8.10, banshee won't play somafm, here.
<Taza> I still see the folder for 2.6.27-7-generic under /lib/modules but not in grub...
<Taza> This bad, even I can see that much. :p
<kazexe> xubuntu resotory
<Taza> Fix'd, linux-generic was not installed.
<Taza> This is not what I'd like to do but it (somewhat) works
<kazexe> reinstalling xubuntu
<kazexe> from ubuntu
<kazexe> dependeny error thunar a xfcedestop
<kennyc91> Does Xubuntu have a minimum requirement as far as CPU speed is concerned?
<kazexe> i solved thanxs
<Taza> How can 8.10 be THIS buggy?
<Taza> I mean Jesus Christ. The taskbar icon for "a package manager is working" takes half of my taskbar
<maxamillion> Taza: because ubuntu sucks horridly
<Necrosan> aks me how i feel taza
<Taza> maxamillion: Well I knew that, but lord knows the Feeedora sucked more
<Necrosan> aks me
<Taza> How do you feel?
<maxamillion> Taza: what is your qualm with fedora?
<Necrosan> I feel like shit
<Taza> Nothing - just all fedora eee distroes have been horrible
<maxamillion> Taza: ohhhhh for the eee
 * maxamillion missed that part
<Taza> It forgot the damn KERNEL. THE KERNEL.
<Taza> My network manager is nowhere to be found, neither is my battery monitor
<maxamillion> Taza: you should install debian ... they have solid support for the eee
<maxamillion> Taza: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianEeePC
<Taza> It was working fine short of the wifi and overclocking before
<maxamillion> yeah, i didn't overclock mine and my wifi worked out of the box with debian
<maxamillion> i ran the sid branch
<Taza> I need to overclock
<Taza> I've got one of the Bad Batch SDHC drives.
<maxamillion> oh ouch
<Taza> network-manager isn't working either. ;_;
<Necrosan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yC1d1SCieis&feature=related
<Taza> taskbar's broken, as broken as it can be.
<Taza> NetworkManager, battery don't show up, the "a package manager is working" icon is ~*20 larger than it should be - whereas the "reboot" and "updates are available" work normally
<Ultraputz> taza - sounds like more is wrong than the linux kernal being removed
<Ultraputz> icon sizes being wonky sounds like bad symlinks
<Taza> Ultraputz: Yeah, but wtf can I do?
<Taza> This was a relatively normal 8.04 install, perfectly working, and when I updated to 8.10 everything's broken suddenly.
<Ultraputz> i'd hope TheSheep were awake to provide his sage wisdom, and barring that, get the data off and just reinstall.
<Taza> All I did was use the update manager to update to 8.10 and "apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.24*"
<Taza> What's the default battery applet in Xfce?
<Ultraputz> have you rebooted thge machine since you did that?
<Taza> Yes
<Ultraputz> and it came up?
<Taza> I updated to 8.10, rebooted, did "apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.24*", did not reboot because I noticed warning messages, did "apt-get install linux-generic" after that, rebooted
<Taza> It's came up to desktop every time, just everything is weirdly wonky
<Ultraputz> gimme a bullet list of symptoms -- icons wonky, what else?
<Taza> Device set to appear in /dev/SDHC doesn't - in fact, the SD reader drive doesn't appear at all even under fdisk -l
<Taza> No task bar icons for battery / network manager.
<Ultraputz> did you try putting the old kernal back ? :-)
<Taza> AmaroK complains about missing Perl components
<Taza> Icons wonky, sd card reader missing, network manager and battery missing from taskbar - AmaroK appears okay though.
<Taza> Kernel was missing when I installed.
<Taza> As was linux-generic
<Ultraputz> i'm just saying, did you try installing what you'd removed just to see?
<Taza> How would I do that?
<Taza> "apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-21-generic"?
<Ultraputz> ja...
<Ultraputz> unless someone else thinks that's an exceptionally bad idea :-)
<Ultraputz> how much stuff is on there that is non-system
<Taza> Cannot in 8.10
<Ultraputz> hrm.
<Ultraputz> did you try just dropping to maintenance shell and running fsck ?
<Taza> A fair bit of configuration files, and some older kernel modules.
<Taza> Aaand how would I do that? Close X?
<Taza> heck, how do you kill just X under Xubuntu 8.10?
<Ultraputz> you reboot, hit esc when grub comes up and select the maintenance version of whatever kernal you're running
<Ultraputz> it should come up a # prompt
<Ultraputz> run fsck
<Ultraputz> then do shutdown -r now
<Taza> Yeahyeah, I wasn't just familiar with "maintenance shell"
<Ultraputz> sorry, oldschool here :-)
<Taza> Uh
<Taza> I'm running SDD
<Ultraputz> eee pc or something ?
<Taza> Yup
<Ultraputz> no experience with such systems, dunno the ins and outs of sdd-based systems.
<Taza> fsck says everything is okay
<Ultraputz> i'm sure you tried looking on ubuntu forums ?
<Taza> Yeah, no help there
<Ultraputz> how much of a pain is reinstallation?
<Taza> Well, right now? Lots. In six days? Not much.
<Taza> Guess I should have waited 'till six days later updating...
<Ultraputz> oh, you're away from your desktop
<Taza> No, I'm not actually.
<Taza> I'm writing this from my desktop. I should go travelling today with my laptop
<Ultraputz> when why is backup and reinstall a pain?
<Ultraputz> you can torrent install media if you don't have it already pretty d*** fast
<Taza> Because I need to do a fair bit of adjustments.
<Ultraputz> sounds like you're in for that already
<Taza> Eh, I suppose
<Ultraputz> you could back up most of your configs by just backing up home
<Taza> I still don't get how the fsck this happened
<Ultraputz> me either. that's why i'm suggesting reinstall -- i mean, i'm sure it's an interestingproblem -- how much research do you want to do before you can use your laptop for fun stuff? :-)
<Ultraputz> fwiw, i keep an image of my laptop hdd on the desktop so that, if something horrific happens, it's just unroll and go.
<Ultraputz> including drive replacements
<Taza> Blech.
<Ultraputz> those things are tiny, if sdd, it's gotta be under 8g, ja?
<Taza> Yup
<Ultraputz> that's not painful...
<Taza> I could have booted off one USB stick (got a spare 256 one) and backup to a 8gb stick if I compress
<Ultraputz> or just get on the network, dump your home directory, and reinstall :-)
<Ultraputz> booting off the stick is how you'd launch a restore op anyway...
<Taza> Hokay
<Taza> NetworkManager IS there
<Taza> It's icon is just lost
<Ultraputz> ...
<Taza> Fuck this, I'm reinstalling. ;_;
<Ultraputz> you could also get a dead chicken, a maraca... a grass skirt...
<Taza> The chicken has to be LIVE to sacrifice to the gods of updating
<Taza> Plus you forgot the goat
<Ultraputz> no, i was going to keep the goat.... for other... uses.
<Ultraputz> taza means 'fresh' in either turkish or egyptian-arabic. i can't remember which.
<Taza> Turkish. Also "pot" in Spanish
<Ultraputz> beauty :-)
<Ultraputz> pot as in the plant or pot as in the thing soup is made in?
<Taza> The thing soup is made in. Unfortunately.
<Taza> On the upside, anything caring about file permissions in my home folder is already on my ext2-formatted SDHC
<Ultraputz> beauty
<Ultraputz> so it's punch and go, almost.
<Ultraputz> minus the annoying itch of defeat :-)
<Taza> All I need to do is to copy /home to a vfat-formatted stick
<Taza> Frankly, you learn to get over defeat in favor of getting a working system pretty quickly
<Ultraputz> ja.
<Ultraputz> at any minute, this crap-castle netvista may plunge through the floorboards, but that's ok, it syncs with two other boxes. all three of them are shakey, but odds are, one will survive anything but a meteor strike. :-)
<Taza> I mean, no kernel, whacked icons... whatever it is, it'd need deep wizardry to fix
<Taza> 21% of xubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso downloaded
<Ultraputz> via torrent?
<Taza> Via ftp
<Ultraputz> via torrent, i had it in like 8-10 minutes.
<Taza> Yeah, but I didn't bother to find the torrent link. :P
<Taza> It's downloading at my connection's max speed anyway, so eh
<Ultraputz> lazy, cheeky. a man after my own heart. :-)
<Taza> And I just remembered the hardest part. ;_;
<Taza> Fixing my pppd / bluetooth settings
<Ultraputz> ppp...
<Ultraputz> dialip?
<Ultraputz> up?
<Ultraputz> or dsl ?
<Taza> Just old-fashioned dialup in a new way
<Taza> 3g
<Taza> I did say I was going travelling
<Ultraputz> in turkmenistan? :-)
<Taza> Please.
<Taza> It's 3g dialup
<Taza> Old thing here but brand new in the states
<Ultraputz> hey, i'd go. some really cool archeology being done there at the moment.
<Taza> Ya know what 3g is?
<Ultraputz> don't keep up with phone tech
<Taza> Yup. The reason the new iPhone is iPhone 3g
<Ultraputz> yeah, i knew it was an improved gsm or something
<Ultraputz> i hate cellphones. i have a tiny little POS phone that is usually off.
<Taza> Dude
<Taza> 3g here is awesome+++
<Taza> It's basically a broadband-speed ppp mobile connection
<Ultraputz> i think its the part about having microwave burst transmitters next to my abdominal organs and head that bothers me.
<dcolish> Taza, this is better suited for #xubuntu-offtopic
<Ultraputz> dc - you have any helpful ideas to contribute maybe?
<Taza> dcolish: Well, 3g is still on subject for Xubuntu given I need to configure Xubuntu to support i
<Taza> * it
<dcolish> ok well then lets talk about that
<Taza> Which it tries to do by default and falls really flat on it's face
<dcolish> Taza, thats not going to solve the issue. If you explain the problem we can help you or at least try
<Taza> NetworkManager doesn't allow the use of a custom ppp script for specific devices
<Taza> Happy? ;p
<Taza> Which means I need to manually start my ppp connections via pppd and networkmanager doesn't recognize them, and always sets Firefox in offline mode when I'm using the ppp connection
<dcolish> Of course
<Taza> Now, if you're going to be so anal retentive about THE TOPIC AND NOTHING BUT THE TOPIC, can you contribute?
<dcolish> Taza, you should watch your language and your attitude
<Taza> You an op, I assume?
<Ultraputz> dcolish - give some leeway -- maybe someone with a problem might be exceptionally frustrated?
<dcolish> I am trying to help moderate a forum for open discussion of issues
<Taza> dcolish: It's impossible for me to watch my attitude due to a neurological problem btw. Show some respect towards the disabled.
<Taza> (And yes, that's a real condition I really have.)
<dcolish> Taza, why do you need a custom ppp script? Is that part of the 3g providers connection parameters?
<Taza> Yes.
<dcolish> What version of NM are you running currently?
<Taza> The whole script is actually over at the Finnish wiki
<Taza> I wouldn't know
<Ultraputz> you can version it from command line i think
<Taza> Given that, well, my kernel and half of my software just disappeared there and I'm preparing to reinstall
<Ultraputz> it's network-manager --version it hink ?
<Taza> No and no
<dcolish> Taza, is this similar to your issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/116696
<Taza> Aptitude says 0.7~~svn2
<Taza> More or less
<Taza> Though, I haven't gotten Intrepid Ibex to work yet
<Taza> Because it had a disappearing kernel trick and icons were lost
<dcolish> By disappearing, what do you mean?
<Taza> dcolish: BTW, this is not on topic - but do make friends with rej of #gentoo fame, you might find the community more inviting to yourself.
<Taza> I mean the "package manager is working" icon is around... twenty times larger than normal
<Taza> And networkmanager/battery applet icons are not there at all
<Taza> Ultraputz: Do you think I need to backup other places than /etc (for selective migration) and /home ?
<Taza> dcolish: Also, I find something a bit curious. Was Ubuntu the first distro you started contributing towards?
<Ultraputz> not really
<Ultraputz> i wouldn't bother
<Ultraputz> because whatever it is, unless you've got weird custom kernal mods or something...
<Taza> Yeah well I have to compile those kernel by kernel anyway
<Taza> And all others are already as debs for ibex except one.
<Taza> dcolish: I updated to 8.10, it forgot having a kernel (linux-generic) got uninstalled, and after that both device support - heck, an USB drive is missing - and task bar icons have gotten certain small birds upwardly inclined.
<Taza> dcolish: Now, did you interrupt our tech discussion that is still relevant to the channel without having anything to contribute nor any replacing more on-topic discussion it could have bothered? Tsk.
<Taza> O tempora o mores. Ain't like it used to be.
<dcolish> Taza, good luck with your issues
<Taza> Ubuntu's the September That Never Ended of FreeNode, unfortunately. Sure it brought it to normal consumers, but well.
<Taza> Summarization of my problems: Somehow when updating to 8.10 from 8.04, Xubuntu managed to lose both the kernel and icons.
<Taza> I'm reinstalling it because a) it's faster than fixing it b) I have unnecessary files on my hard drive anyway c) clean installs always work better on Ubuntu.
<dcolish> Taza, you're right, clean installs can be easier, but it would help us to know what went wrong. Could you possibly post a pastebin with your /var/log/dpkg.log output
<Taza> No.
<Taza> Which might actually give a hint. My /var/log/ empties itself every reboot.
<Taza> Or well, to be specific, was a ramdisk
<dcolish> Is there a reason for using a ramdisk for that volume?
<Taza> Yes. SDD drive.
<dcolish> Do you not have enough room on the drive for your logs? I'm pushy because there is almost no way to debug a system without the logs in that directory. Maybe you can boot and more them to a usb drive or are you having trouble mounting
<Taza> Waitwhat?
<Taza> Do you actually know a thing about Linux?
<dcolish> Taza, that is a comment that is completely uncalled for.
<Necrosan> Taza is a jerk.
<Necrosan> Who needs help?
<Taza> There is NOTHING except logs created on every bootup there
<Taza> Necrosan: Well I don't anymore, I'm reinstalling
<Taza> 8.10 ate my kernel and icons
<Necrosan> Why is your /var/log setup incorrectly?
<dcolish> Taza, lets say the problem is on shutdown, for example
<Taza> SDD drive.
<Taza> Necrosan: 'sides, "incorrectly"?
<Taza> I worked hard to get it that way
<Necrosan> That's wrong though.
<Taza> Why so?
<Necrosan> Why do you not want /var/log populated with useful information?
<Taza> SDD drive.
<Necrosan> #932965
<Necrosan> What does that have to do with anything?
<Necrosan> SDD drive == Regular drive
<Necrosan> For most aspects.
<Necrosan> And it's SSD.
<Necrosan> Not SDD.
<Necrosan> Duh.
<Taza> Yeah, except for why you don't want /var/log set up that way
<Taza> Yes, SSD, you're right there. Too bad you're clueless what the restrictions of the technology are.
<Necrosan> I'm really not, Taza.
<Necrosan> Explain to me what your problem is.
<Necrosan> I DOUBT it has to do with the fact your disk is an SSD.
<Taza> Ubuntu ate my kernel.
<Necrosan> Probably PEBCAK.
<Taza> Yeahreallynot
<Taza> I've been using Linux for eight years now and I just ran the default update script
<Necrosan> Sorry dude, you don't know how to configure your install properly.
<dcolish> Necrosan, this is not helping
<Necrosan> Sure.
<Taza> Plus I have a SSD drive which means I do not want a normal /var/log
<Necrosan> Elaborate on your problem, symptoms and hoohah.
<Necrosan> Taza: WHY?
<Taza> For obvious reasons, well, to anyone who knows more about SSD than "it's a drive"
<Necrosan> Sure.
<Necrosan> It's a big old flash disk.
<Necrosan> For the most part.
<Taza> SSD has limited write cycles. For the earlier models, such as I have, very limited.
<Necrosan> Dude.
<Taza> Plus this is soldered right in so I cannot switch it
<Necrosan> Get a better drive?
<Necrosan> What system is this?
<Taza> It's a chip on the motherboard
<Taza> Now get a clue and buzz off?
<Necrosan> You get a clue.
<Necrosan> You have told no one the situation.
<Taza> Necrosan: Only five times past 2 hours
<Necrosan> You came in ranting & raving about how you're an 8 year LINUX vet.
<Taza> Necrosan: I've been on the channel for 2.5 hours
<Necrosan> Reiterate again for me.
<Taza> Explaining several times my problem.
<Necrosan> My buffer is gong.
<Necrosan> s/gong/gone
<Taza> I updated from a perfectly working 8.04 system to 8.10
<Necrosan> OK.
<gnomefreak> Necrosan: Taza please either be helpful or better yet get back on topic and ignore each other.
<Necrosan> Taza: What kind of system is this?
<Taza> Rebooted, then went and removed linux-generic-whatever-version-8.04 uses.
<Necrosan> Info, please.
<Taza> It's a normal Xubuntu install, with /var/log set to disappear?
<Necrosan> You booted in to the new kernel no problem?
<Taza> I'm not sure.
<Necrosan> Tell me about the SSD setup.
<Taza> Then I noticed there's no kernel in grub.
<Necrosan> Er.
<Necrosan> Weird.
<Taza> And I had to install linux-generic to get a kernel.
<Necrosan> If I were you, I would do a fresh install. I haven't trusted any major rev OS updater in years.
<Necrosan> Yeah, somethings messed up.
<Taza> Thank heavens I noted it in time.
<Necrosan> I'd blame it on Ubuntu.
<Taza> Then the "a package manager is working" icon is around 256x256 pixels, where the NetworkManager and battery plugin icons don't appear at all
<Taza> That's just the problems I detected in 10 minutes.
<Necrosan> Reinstall. You're screwed.
<Necrosan> Well, it's more work than its worth.
<Taza> I did say I was reinstalling too
<Necrosan> Definitely fixable, but I'd just backup what's critical and reinstall.
<Necrosan> Sure, but a reinstall USUALLY isn't necessary.
<Necrosan> In your condition it sounds like it would benefit all concerned parties.
<gnomefreak> Necrosan: if you cant help him please dont comment since it is fixable (the bubble is pretty much gonne be the hard one since there is no setting to change size)
<Taza> Necrosan: 'sides, before you go for the ad hominem I'd really start understanding what they talk about first.
<Necrosan> gnomefreak: When Ubuntu breaks, it breaks bad.
<Necrosan> I think we all can attest to that.
<gnomefreak> Necrosan: no it doesnt
<Necrosan> Really?
<Necrosan> More Ubuntu installs have been broken  from updates than ANY major operating system.
<Necrosan> I think that says something for its track record.
<dcolish> Necrosan, I guess you dont use windows
<Necrosan> I don't.
<Necrosan> But Windows is in that quote.
<Taza> Damnit. Paper-eating pussy in my bed. ;_;
<Taza> 'tleast he didn't eat anything important
<Necrosan> You got a cat, Taza?
<dcolish> Is anyone here to actually FIX their system? Let me know, I'm around
<gnomefreak> Taza: please dont use that kind of language
<Taza> Necrosan: Cutest thing ever except when it's eating my papers.
<Necrosan> dcolish: I may give my PS3 another WIFI enabling attempt.
<Necrosan> Taza: I have no cat. I do have a woman though.
<Necrosan> She's pretty warm, too.
<Taza> gnomefreak: It's a pussy. And the neighbour has a cock too, but at least it's far enough I don't hear it every morning.
<Taza> Animals.
<dcolish> Necrosan, good luck with that. You know there is a linux driver package on the Marvell site.
<gnomefreak> Taza: that doesnt change anything please dont use that language, if you want to talk about non ubuntu teck please join #xubuntu
<Taza> gnomefreak: Offtopic, yes, vulgar language no.
<gnomefreak> Taza: yes it is. that is last warning
<knome> how can i force a pkg to be removed?
<knome> i can't uninstal it, but it doesn't depepndonanythingandenythingdoesn't dependonit
<knome> +spaces
<knome> i get this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70365/
<deoks> knome: Read Line 252 in the apt-get(8) manual page.
<knome> deoks, output: paste line 17
<deoks> But it will get removed if you forced it with apt-get as in the apt-get manual page? Or am I wrong?
<knome> no, the Ãpkg still exists.
<knome> solved. created dir /lib/modules/2.6.24-20-eeepc
<knome> where is the xfce-terminal app icon?
<wisthler_> hello
<knome> hi
<wisthler_> I've a problem with my wifi card
<wisthler_> My computer see the wifi network
<wisthler_> it can detect the kind of security (wpa in this case)
<wisthler_> but it cannot join any network
<wisthler_> (secure or not)
<Wisthy> (sorry, probel with my connection)
<Ultraputz> is it by chance a dlink router?
<knome> Wisthy, the new network-manager doesn't allow you to join any wireless networks if you are connected to a wired.
<Wisthy> I have two pc
<Wisthy> it's a US Robotics router
<Ultraputz> current firmware?
<Wisthy> of the routeur ? I'll search
<Wisthy> Runtime Code Version:
<Wisthy>   0.08 (May 5 2006 19:19:46)
<Wisthy> Boot Code Version:  0.03.00
<Wisthy> Hardware Version:  01A
<knome> ok, fully working xubuntu 8.10 on eeepc (though with old kernel)
<Ultraputz> you can usually just go to their support page and check the current firmware release
<Ultraputz> that's always first thing to check :-)
<Ultraputz> goodnight folks. good luck
<Wisthy> I'll check ...
<Wisthy> thanks
<kthakore> I keep getting "these settings cannot work with your current window manager(unknown)" when I try to open window manager settings
<kthakore> I did xfwm4 --replace
<kthakore> after using compiz
<deus_> OH GOOD lord
<deus_> ive suddenly lost my root priviliges
<deus_> my user is not a sudoer
<deus_> how could this happen
<deus_> ok, no panic
<deus_> This makes no sense it says that my user allready is in the admin group
<ablomen> deus_, is your user a user that was created by anything/anyone other then the installer?
<deus_> no
<`r0ot> Hello
<`r0ot> i need install wxwidgets from apt.wxwidgets.org so i have only dapper-wx/ & edgy-wx/ & etch-wx/ & feisty-wx/ & gutsy-wx/ & hardy-wx/ but my dis is intrepid, so i want ask what i can install in my system /
<floating> how can i know in what dev grub is installed ?
<floating> my grub is messed up somehow, and someone told me to look into grub-install . now i found a topic from ubuntu forum that mentions a command grub-install /dev/xxx
<ablomen> floating, its talking about the device your bios looks at too boot
<ablomen> floating, do you have any other os's on that pc?
<floating> hmm, i wonder if i have to mount it also
<floating> yeah, im currently on xp, since the xubuntu entries dont work
<floating> so grub works in that sense, i can boot xp from it
<floating> i have a live cd to access the commands to fix it i guess
<floating> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<ablomen> ok, well if it does that, you dont have to run the grub-install command
<floating> theres some advices but
<floating> but my grub is not normal mess up
<ablomen> ok to get it clear, if you boot up your computer, you get the grub menu that lets you choose from windows and xubuntu?
<floating> yeah
<ablomen> and if you choose xubuntu, does it say anything?
<floating> i upgraded to 810 from 804, but grub didnt update new kernel and xubuntu there
<floating> it says error 17 cannot mount partition or smth
<floating> then i tried sudo update-grub , it found new kernel but nothing was added to menu.lst
<deus_> I cant seem to use the group settings in the gnome-control-panel
<ablomen> i think its pointing to the wrong device
<floating> then someone told a command to re-install new kernel i think, and there i chose to choose maintainers menu.lst, which led to this non-working xubuntu entry there
<floating> in the actual upgrade i kept my menu.lst, and it had only 804 entry
<sinbox> hi there, problem 1: add-remove application is stuck in a loop, what is the process name so I can kill it from the system monitor, or is that not a good idea?
<ablomen> floating, ok so it got screwed up after you copied over a different menu.list?
<floating> yeah, after that i cant boot to it yes
<floating> but if i load the backed up menu.lst , i can load the old kernel boot entry
<floating> and that doesnt work really, it is bugging
<floating> some problems in xfce
<floating> cuz its 8.10 with old kernel
<ablomen> ok great then i think i know what your problem is
<floating> i hope so:)
<ablomen> in your menu.lst, near the bottom are all the entries that you can choose from right?
<ablomen> in every entry there should be a line "root      (hd*,*)"
<floating> umm yep, now im on windows, but i have upped them in pastebin few days ago, i can dig them
<ablomen> oh yeah if you could get them that would help
<floating> http://pastebin.ca/1249797
<floating> umm, that is the grub that i have a backup version, but is not currently in use, that one can boot but with old kernel
<ablomen> yeah i see :) do you have the other one as well?
<floating> nope, i can boot to live-cd and look at it though
<floating> i think
<floating> ill do that, be back in few minutes or so
<ablomen> ok
<homebrewcider> hey there, since upgrading from xubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 my cam doesn't work on Kopete. I can go to the configure section and see it there, but my contacts can't see it, anybody else had this?
<floating> umm, im struggling a bit. i believe i need to mount the /boot first
<ablomen> yeah if its on its own partition you need to mount it
<ablomen> otherwise you need to mount the partitions that has your xubuntu install on it
<sinbox> hmmm gnome-app insta so that's sorted, now for problem 2:  Wireless problem: I got my wireless card to work, it does connect to the router, I can see it on the router, but I can't access any site on the net with it, I've added my ISP DNS servers in the DNS tab of the network settings but still no luck,  when doing an ifconfig I get this line: "inet addr:169.254.7.71 Bcast:169.254.255.255" which seems to me wrong as the network is actually a
<sinbox> 192.168.1.x type any ideas how I can change that?
<floating> i used fdisk -l to see my drives. there were 2 linux drives. i am able to mount the one which has only files with sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda7 /mnt/root ,but the other linux partition doesnt show any files if i mount it in same manner
<ablomen> only files as in video etc?
<ablomen> *documents
<floating> silly me, sorry. i mounted it over the other ;')
<ablomen> hehe
<floating> http://pastebin.ca/1252994
<ablomen> ok yeah theres your problem :)
<ablomen> if you look at line 144 in your old file >> http://pastebin.ca/1249797 and 127 in your new file you see that the new one points to a different harddrive
<ablomen> so you should change "root        (hd0,5)" to "root        (hd0,6)" in the new file
<ablomen> then it should work
<floating> aa
<floating> ic ic. how about the linux kernel thing, it still points to the old one
<floating>  Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.24-16-generic
<ablomen> ok if you do ls /mnt/root/boot you should see the kernels
<floating> woh, theres only that 24-16
<floating> strange that the new should be installed, and in the old pastebin you can see the update-grub it still finds the new
<floating> i tried to search linux-image in synaptic, and it also only finds 24-16
<floating> can i try sudo update-grub from licve cd ?
<ablomen> ugh i hate the version naming
<ablomen> 8.10 was intrepid right
<floating> yeah
<ablomen> well that should have 2.6.27-7 if im right
<ablomen> so update-grub wouldnt help
<ablomen> you first need to install the new kernel
<ablomen> so that means booting up the old kernel
<ablomen> it should still work (at least terminal access etc)
<floating> yeah, i have installed the new kernel twice, and it should be currently installed, but i guess the install didnt go well
<sinbox> also: network monitor applet does not show the wireless adapter
<floating> but i go to the old kernel from live cd ->
<ablomen> floating, well first fix your grub file [ (0,5) to (0,6) ], boot into xubuntu, then check if your /etc/apt/sources.list actually points to interpid, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.27-7-386 or whatever the 64 bit equiviliant is if you run the 64bit version
<ablomen> then check if it added everything to grub and reboot
<floating> fixed grub to 0,6 and booted now. last time i installed the new kernel with this command : sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<floating> yup, they point to intrepid
<floating> now installing linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic
<floating> now during the install, it prompts a question about menu.lst, keep the old, or get the maintainers version, i guess i take the maintainers
<ablomen> ok just make sure to check afterwords if its pointing to 0,5 again
<floating> yeah, it wasnt, i booted up and got error 17, now on live cd :) .. but positive news... things seem to point to a new kernel now
<ablomen> ah cool :)
<ablomen> still weird though, if you have the time, you should write a bug report, about getting the wrong hd as root
<floating> things work now, and even this one bug that i had during the boot-up of xubuntu has disappeared \o/  when i booted in 8.04, the loading bar stopped, and wouldnt continue before i made a keystroke with keyboard for some reason :) but now it loaded normally weeh
<floating> big thanks to u
<ablomen> wooh great news :)
<juanantonio> Hello. Which is the less ressources consomation system for old systems, Xubuntu or Windows 98 SE? Of couse, I'm not referring to the horrible memory handling of the latter
<floating> while at it, i thought that i could try fix my other problem, which is not xubuntu related, so i would like to ask if there is a irc channel that is related to this problem :)
<floating> i get error from x-server and gdk: lkeyholetv:6956): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_colormap_get_screen: assertion `GDK_IS_COLORMAP (cmap)' failed  ,when i try run this one program
<ablomen> and what app is that?
<floating> linux keyhole tv
<floating> i emailed the author of the program and got following info, but i dont know how to do what he says :
<floating> http://pastebin.ca/1253249
<ablomen> heh havnt got a clue
<floating> there is no channel called #gdk or #x-server o.o
<ablomen> that would be #xorg
<ablomen> but i cant imagine you having 256colors
<ablomen> you would have noticed that ;)
<ablomen> and gdk is part of gtk btw
<floating> yeah.. i think i have many more :)
<floating> do you know how i can check whether my gdk is old or new
<floating> and graphics drivers.. i think xubuntu installed some default drivers to my laptops graphic card
<floating> i dont even know what graphic card i have :o)
<floating> is it usual to have many options for graphic drivers in linux ? i found out this for my card http://downloadcenter.intel.com/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=1862&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go!
<floating> then at the website for linux drivers for intel, it starts with " Compiling and/or upgrading graphics drivers in Linux is a complex and error-prone task."
<ablomen> well but you shouldnt have to compile
<ablomen> what card do you have? (lspci)
<floating> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<ablomen> xserver-xorg-video-intel - X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver < dont know if  your card is in the i9** series
<TheSheep> floating: that driver is included in xubuntu alredy
<floating> this app im trying to run fails because of gdk/x-server problem, and author says that i could try changing graphic card drivers if possible
<floating> but first i would try check my gdk version if it is old, but cant find out how.. using google
<TheSheep> apt-cache policy package-name-here
<floating> i dont know the package name
<floating> http://pastebin.ca/1253249 heres the things i could try do but.. well, im almost done
<floating> i must have over 256 colors, so thats not it
<floating> ablomen: xserver-xorg-video-intel seems to be installed
<ablomen> yeah it should be
<ablomen> it might be enabled already too
<ablomen> could you try grep "Driver" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<floating> i get only kbd, mouse and synaptics entries
<floating> im using dual-screen system, so my resolution is 1680x1050
<floating> put another screen next to other with xrandr
<floating> is it possible that this eats all the colors ? the author says that "or if other application uses a lot of colors"
<floating> theres 1900x800 as a virtual size actually
<juanantonio> Hello. Which is the less ressources consomation system for old systems, Xubuntu or Windows 98 SE? Of couse, I'm not referring to the horrible memory handling of the latter
<MrNaz> i'm trying to use the xfce4-mixer to turn the mic volume up, but every time i raise it above zero, the slider "snaps" back down
<MrNaz> what's the story ?
<Shoopuf> MrNaz: That's a pretty common problem, I've seen it in Ubuntu for years... It has to do with the audio software...
<MrNaz> umm... no shit eh
<Shoopuf> MrNaz: Mine does that too, but not only the microphone volume... All volume sliders bounce up and down erraticaly from maximum to minimum -- making changing volume a difficult task.
<MrNaz> any idea how to resolve it ?
<damien> i'm running xubuntu 8.04 and i'm having some trouble setting up a nice dark theme
<damien> i'm using Aurora-midnight theme
<damien> but the title bars are blue and i can't work out how to change that
<damien> and still keep the nice darkness
<TheSheep> damien: use a different window manager theme
<damien> they all bring with them this odd blue colour
<ablomen> or, if you installed it to your ~/.themes directory, edit the ~/.themes/ThemeName/themerc file
<damien> they are default themes
<ablomen> ah
<ablomen> well you could try finding the src archive and extracting that to your ~/.themes folder then you can edit the name and change what you want to change
<damien> some window manager themes are more suitable and dont have the crazy blue, ill stick with those for the time being
<damien> is it "bad" to use the GTK+ theme plugin in Pidgin to manipulate the colours?
<dissociative> how can I change the locale setting in xubuntu 8.10?
<Woo> I have a sh file in my home folder, how can I install it?
<dcolish> Woo: have you read the script to see what it does?
<Woo> No
<dcolish> Did it come from a source you trust?
<Woo> Yes
<Woo> http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php
<dcolish> ok chmod +x <the script> then run sudo ./<thescript>
<Taza> Well, I found the icon bug.
<Taza> It used old icons.
<Woo> run sudo ./boinc_6.2.15_i686-pc-linux-gnu.sh gives me command not found
<Taza> Intrepid Ibex and bt are not working together
<ketsueki^> Hello all!
<privet_> what is the default application to connect/browse SAMBA shares with?
<ketsueki^> Please tell me, how can I manually add an icon to the "applications" branch of the XFCE menu?
<privet_> (except for smbclient itself!)
<ketsueki^> I installed an application from .deb package, it works fine and I can run it from the terminal.
<ketsueki^> But still there's no icon present to run it automaticaly.
<dcolish> ketsueki^: you're looking for a launcher http://www.xfce.org/documentation/4.0/manuals/xfce4-panel#subpanels
<dcolish> you should use the xfce4-menueditor
<ketsueki^> ok, I'll check it out, thanks
<Taza> Blech
<Taza> NetworkManager is double-retarded in 8.10
<dcolish> Taza: if you dont like NM, try out wicd. I dont know if it supports ppp scripts, but I like it for general wifi/ether config
<Taza> "Try out this. It may or may not even try to do what you want to do."
<Taza> I like NM, it just doesn't do mobile connections even halfway right
<Taza> I have my phone connected via bluetooth at /dev/rfcomm0
<Taza> Does NM even allow adding the device? No.
<Ultraputz> banshee not opening soma fm since the 8.10 update. any one got any ideas?
<Ultraputz> similar issues?
<Ultraputz> good morning dcolish
<dcolish> Hey Ultraputz
<romanov_> **Hello, I'm in xubuntu and I want to share my internet connection with a windows xp desktop, What I Must do ?
<Ultraputz> rom - get a router
<dcolish> romanov_: you will have to configure your linux system as a gateway for the windows system. How many nics do you have on the linux box?
<romanov_> <dcolish> only one nick
<dcolish> romanov_: sorry i mean nic, network interface card, ethernet/wifi adapters
<romanov_> <dcolish> I have 1 ADSL modem and two network cards : 1 in my xubuntu computer and 1 in win xp computer
<dcolish> romanov_:  well you're one piece of equipment short. you need another nic in one of those computers or a separate routing device. if the modem can route(which is doubtful) then you'll only need a switch
<romanov_> <dcolish> the two computers are connected with ordinary wire
<dcolish> romanov_: to each other? if so with what? it should be a crossover cable
<romanov_> <dcolish> yes
<TheSheep> romanov_: google for masquerade
<Taza> Ultraputz: I reinstalled
<Taza> Ultraputz: Only problems I had were Bluetooth and having to install a 3rd party kernel for the device drivers
<Ultraputz> otherwise a-ok ?
<Taza> Yeah
<Ultraputz> if anyone wants to take a look at my banshee problem, here's output  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m75e56e0a   :-)
<romanov_> <dcolish> so I nead to have separated connection for the two desktop with a switch from the modem
<Ultraputz> rock on
<Taza> NM is still as retarded as ever, so I copied over my /etc/chatscripts and /etc/ppp/peers/
<Ultraputz> so it's a happy little box again?
<Ultraputz> ok
<Taza> Devices are working. Not returned my software config yet
<Taza> What's the proper way to remap caps lock to pipe btw?
<Ultraputz> you might write a script that backs up what you had to mess with ... just in case :-)
<Ultraputz> hang on
<Taza> I don't need the caps lock key and pipe is behind a function key making it hard to use
<dcolish> romanov_: unless your modem can act as a router, no. the linux box can act as a gateway if you can attach the modem to it either with ethernet or usb
<Ultraputz> i actually have some custom bindings, but i can't remember where i put 'em
<romanov_> <dcolish> ok so no mean to do this like an windows -> linux connection
<romanov_>  <dcolish> by a software
<dcolish> romanov_: not sure what is going where but ideally it should be <modem> -> <router/linuxbox> -> windows
<Taza> Ultraputz: BTW, the solution to The Big Bluetooth Pairing Problem - switch to an earlier kernel *version* (not just revision), run bluetooth-wizard, revert back to the new kernel
<Ultraputz> how did you figure that out?
<Taza> By fetching out the info from a dozen threads. Was a pain.
<Ultraputz> cam
<Ultraputz> can't find it atm, but i think setxkbmap or something?
<Ultraputz> xmodmap
<Ultraputz> that's it
<romanov_>  <dcolish> ok thank you for these informations ...
<Ultraputz> i use xmodmap to remap the buttons on my maus
<Ultraputz> and also to remap the keyboard so it's familiar to an old NeXT user :-)
<dcolish> romanov_: np, good luck with the routing. You can pick up cheap routers anywhere, but setting up the linux routing should be easy enough
<Ultraputz> (shift-esc = ~, etc.)
<Guest93212> hello?
<Ultraputz> (everyone stay quiet until Guest93212 has left.) :-)
<Guest93212> ha ha
<Guest93212> :)
<Guest93212> Got a question and don't know who to ask - was told there were some nice people here
<dcolish> Guest93212: ask away please
<Ultraputz> nice? no. we just wait for you to explain your problem in detail and they laugh very loudly. :-)
<Ultraputz> we then
<Ultraputz> er then
<Guest93212> just installed xubuntu but can't get it to recognise the server on my network
<Ultraputz> which server?
<Guest93212> home network - I'm on Wifi which it clearly recognises as I'm talking to you now on that
<Guest93212> won't pick up my files on a Windows machine which I'm using as a network server
<Ultraputz> oh
<Guest93212> My ubuntu machine does
<Guest93212> Doesn't seem to recognise the network is there except to get on the internet
<Ultraputz> ok
<dcolish> Guest93212: can you ping/traceroute the network server?
<Ultraputz> what windows version? xp/vista?
<Hikefu> Do you have samba installed?
<Guest93212> ok - I'm an ubuntu virgin - talk me through
<Guest93212> server runs win XP
<Hikefu> I'm not sure about getting working on Xubuntu, I use Ubuntu most of the time. But if you can't get it here, there should be people to help in $ubuntu
<Ultraputz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Guest93212> just checking to see if samba is installed - will synaptic tell me?
<Ultraputz> that's a nice overview
<Ultraputz> sort of
<Hikefu> Yes, it will.
<Ultraputz> it will tell you whether or not the packages are installed
<Ultraputz> whether or not they're working / set up is another question :-)
<Guest93212> box is not checked - could be that then?
<Ultraputz> might read the overview first
<Ultraputz> according to it, that should do it
<Ultraputz> that's for server though
<Ultraputz> you may want a samba client
<Ultraputz> in that case, you use something called smbclient / smbfs
<Hikefu> from command line, sudo apt-get install samba or just check same and apply the change
<Guest93212> installing now...
<Ultraputz> hike - that's to set up the samba server?
<Ultraputz> only if you want computer to be a domain controller?
<Guest93212> ah
<Hikefu> Oh
<Hikefu> Maybe
<Hikefu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<Ultraputz> hike - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Hikefu> this link is for window shares -- you might need to dig a bit to get to something recent.
<Hikefu> It's for doing it in thunar
<Ultraputz> (thunar is the file browser window in xubuntu)
<Hikefu> so Guest93212, it would work similar to Nautilus file manager in Ubuntu, where you can just click on the network icon.
<Guest93212> just following - that's what I'm hoping
<Hikefu> Though on Ubuntu, it's all installed by default, so I'm happy :)
<Hikefu> I'd check in #ubuntu if you have more problems too. There are a lot of good guys in there.
<Guest93212> now I've got Samba according to synaptic there still is nothing to click on for my network
<Guest93212> I'll check those links you sent
<Guest93212> (see, there really are nice people in here) :-)
<Guest93212> Thanks for your help - those links look promising - bye
<dcolish> have any of you tried xsmbrowser?
<volo> hi
<Ultraputz> nope
<Ultraputz> hey volo
<Guits_> I tried to install xubuntu on usbdrv ...cannot get it right
<Guits_> is it supposed to be booting into live cd menu
<Guits_> what do i do next
<privet_> why would "copy&paste" on a xterm not be working?
<privet_> I copy on a xterm and trying to paste into firefox
<crimsun> xterm has different behaviour
<crimsun> if the selected area scrolls between copying and attempting to paste, the paste will silently fail
<privet_> crimsun: no- happens even when it is not scrolling
<crimsun> hmm, what are you copying from?
<crimsun> I can't reproduce the behaviour
<privet_> crimsun: just text from a logfile running inside a xterm
<privet_> hhmmmm
<privet_> I am running on 8.1
<privet_> thanks anyway
<crimsun> what about from external to the logfile?
<crimsun> I can't reproduce this in any terminal emulator into ff, actually
<vidd> what is the command to fix grub?
<privet_> xterm to xterm works...
<dcolish> vidd: sudo grub-install <dev> this is a good thread on it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=862235
<juanantonio> Hello, there someone?
<vidd> hello juanantonio
#xubuntu 2008-11-12
<juanantonio> Is Xubuntu lighter in ressources than W98SE?
<juanantonio> I want to change another PC to *Ubuntu
<vidd> juanantonio, i havent used that unsupported operating system in over 7 years....
<vidd> so i cant make an accurate comparison
<juanantonio> but I'm no very sure about the version to use
<vidd> juanantonio, xubuntu is the lightest of the "official" *buntu's
<juanantonio> Mmm, you think a PIII will handle it with 384 Mb RAM?
<vidd> easily
<vidd> thats more then several of my systems
<vidd> =]
<juanantonio> Jejeje
<juanantonio> I've two old systems, one running 800 and the other 500, will both of them?
<vidd> 800 and 500 what?
<juanantonio> Mhz
<vidd> i dont see why not
<vidd> they may not be setting any ground-speed records....but they will funtion
<juanantonio> So, the thing is that I have the 500-PC for unloading with eMule under W98SE
<vidd> you may want to consider installing the cli-only and adding lxde instead of xfce
<juanantonio> and one month ago more or less, an error about drivers occurred. I have no idea about how to solve it, and as I have migrated from Vista 32 to Kubuntu 64 in this PC, I thought of doing the same thing in this
<vidd> lxde is included in the official repo's...but its lighter then xbuntu-desktop
<juanantonio> Lxde is a kind of graphical environment but lighter than Xubuntu?
<vidd> drive errors usually mean "damaged hard-drives"
<vidd> juanantonio, yes http://lxde.org
<juanantonio> Ok. So, when I install Xubuntu, I choose lxde instead of Xfce
<vidd> juanantonio, no
<vidd> you install the cli-only from the alt cd
<xubuser> Hello People.
<juanantonio> Hello, man
<juanantonio> So, I install Xfce
<juanantonio> and then change
<vidd> then...instad of adding xubuntu (sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop) you add lxde (sudo apt-get install lxde)
<xubuser> I can't ping another machine on the network. It's a windows machine.
<vidd> juanantonio, no....
<dcolish> hey vidd have you seen pub GNU/Linux or ubuntulite?
<vidd> you install the cli only
<vidd> this gives you just the command line
<juanantonio> Cli only means text?
<vidd> once its installed you install the desktop environment
<vidd> the command to install the lxde desktop environment is sudo apt-get install lxde
<juanantonio> Ok
<vidd> juanantonio, yes...cli means only text
<juanantonio> And I will have the official Ubuntu repos
<vidd> you will only have a text-only environment until lxde gets finished installing....
<vidd> then you reboot and you have a graphical environment
<vidd> you may need to add additional applications once lxde is installed....
<vidd> like a web browser and mail client, and what ever other apps you want
<dcolish> vidd: juanantonio might want to check out ubuntulite
<vidd> dcolish, then educate him =]
<juanantonio> Do you think it is a good idea to try with this before this PC is dead?
<juanantonio> ;)
<dcolish> well its what you're describing, but already packaged as an official Ubuntu derivative
<vidd> xubuser, what does ipconfig on the winblows box say the ip addess is?
<juanantonio> Unofficial, I would say
<xubuser> vidd: hmmm.... rnning arp on it. arp see sit. ip: .122
<vidd> dcolish, im recommending what is already in the official repos...not adding any extra repos
<juanantonio> Thank you very much, I will have a look at lxde.org
<vidd> xubuser, arp?
<vidd> xubuser, can the windows box ping the linux box?
<xubuser> vidd: arp address resolution protocol or something.
<xubuser> vidd: yeah windows ping linux fine.
<dcolish> vidd: understood. the ubuntulite does have a full community, launchpad etc
<vidd> xubuser, can the linux box ping the gateway?
<dcolish> besides juanantonio seems to know all about it so i've got nothing more to say
<xubuser> vidd: gateway? router?
<juanantonio> What is ubuntutitle?
<xubuser> it can ping router.
<vidd> xubuser, then you probably have a firewall issue on the windows box
<xubuser> vidd: turning it on and off again. :)
<vidd> xubuser, windows (especially xp and vista) usually have a firewall program riunning that will not reply incoming pings
<vidd> xubuser, any luck?
<juanantonio> So I do not have to download anything from lxde page
<vidd> juanantonio, no...its all in the repo's
<vidd> but you might also want to check out ubuntulight
<vidd> juanantonio, dcolish has the info on it
 * vidd will not assist with that...they have thier own support
 * vidd is off for dinner
<juanantonio> In the Xubuntu CD is everything to install, but I have to choose text, and then I say to install lxde, have I understood everything?
 * vidd is back
<juanantonio> vidd, I had a look at ubuntu lite also
<xubuser> vidd: was the firewall. :) thanks.
<vidd> xubuser, of couse it was =]
<xubuser> vidd: now, I don't have to get up to change the video playing. :)
<xubuser> vnc. :)
<juanantonio> but I think it is better to try with Xubuntu CD with lxde as you told me, I suppose it will run as fast as it can
<vidd> xubuser, why not have linux doing the video playing?
<vidd> juanantonio, is it the desktop cd or the alt cd?
<xubuser> vidd: it's on the main computer with windows that run all the other stuff that doesn't run on linux. And it has the flat screen.
 * vidd would be evicting windows from THAT machine!
<juanantonio> I think it is the desktop CD, let me see
<vidd> juanantonio, if it is, its the wrong cd to do as i said
<juanantonio> i386 32bits
<xubuser> well, there's stuff that won't run on linux that must be run on that box.
<vidd> juanantonio, ok....live or alt?
<xubuser> I do dualboot that box into gentoo. :)
<vidd> xubuser, i'd qemu windows onto the linux install
<xubuser> oh on qemu is too slow even with teh kernel patch for speed.
<vidd> xubuser, any virtual machine
<xubuser> yeah virtual machines are slow. I need more than 1G of ram for running qemu successfully. I use qemu for testing out new distros.... but not serious work.
<vidd> *sigh* 4 more hours of data back-up before this system gets labotomized
<xubuser> some thick client apps that run better. Plus all the music recording stuff that only works on windows. that linux doesn't have an alternative for ... yet.
<vidd> wine dont help?
<xubuser> wine help. for many realtime music recording apps, you need direct access and fast speed. :)
<xubuser> but linux has come a long way from back then when I first used it. Now 60-70
<xubuser> 60-70% of the stuff has linux alternatives.
 * vidd dont do music at all
<xubuser> hehe, music stuff plus some other stuff that runs better on windows. other than that hehe linux is nice
<juanantonio_> I fell
<xubuser> this xubuntu new look is really nice.
 * vidd has 8 linux machines and one windows machine (dual-booting) 
<vidd> the windows box is strictly for gaming
<juanantonio_> I think it is desktop, vidd. If I insert the CD in the unit I will know?
<vidd> if its not a video game, its not on the windows box
<xubuser> oh yeah plus the game that I play that is windows only. :)
<xubuser> hehe, I like windows. I like both. :)
<vidd> juanantonio_, you will know because you will get a desktop environment when it boots
<juanantonio_> I haven't the other PC in this house
<vidd> if you tell me what the first menu option is, i can tell you if its a live or alt cd
<Necrosan> Windows < Mac OS X
<juanantonio_> No idea, sorry
<deus_> DAMNIt ubuntu in intrepid still havent fixed the crash for multicore machines
<Necrosan> Ubunu is a work in progress
<Necrosan> it will never be done.. or working properly for that matter
<Necrosan> but when it does work right, you get to feel awesome about not spending $$ on useless trash
<xubuser> ok, after installing adobe-flashplugin, the FF3 pages don't show flash stuff.
<ELHN> hello
<vidd> ELHN, hello
<ELHN> Do you mind if a ask question or two?
<ELHN> *I
<vidd> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ELHN> oh, my bad
<ELHN> Anyways, I'm using compiz fusion for desktop effects, but I can't use any xfce themes because it say that compiz is my window manager, so what would be the problem here?
<ELHN> *says
<vidd> ELHN,  that is the issue
<vidd> xfce themes work with xfce, not compiz
<ELHN> So no desktop effects if I want to use a xfwm4 theme?
<vidd> kinda
<vidd> yu need to set up desktop effects with xfce or use compiz themes
<ELHN> okay
<ELHN> killall compiz compiz.real
<vidd> im sure there is some way to make xfce themes work in compiz, but i dont know how
<ELHN> oh
<Necrosan> made a cool new aim screen name
<Necrosan> "Id Kill You Easily"
<vidd> Necrosan, offtopic is over there ------->
<Necrosan> where's there?
<vidd> #xubuntu-offtopic
<Necrosan> oh. meh.
<vidd> =]
<ELHN> It also only works with gtk themes
<ELHN> no wfwm4 themes
<vidd> so convert your theme into GTK
<juanantonio> Vidd, I have restarted my PC, I got graphic ISO CD
<ELHN> And how would I do that?
<vidd> ELHN, again....i dont know
<ELHN> Sorry
<juanantonio> See you later
<ELHN> well, I guess I'll do emarlad
<vidd> juanantonio, that didnt take long =]
<ELHN> *emerald
<Robotech_Master> I need a little help, if people here wouldn't mind. I'm running xubuntu 8.10 on my old Toshiba Satellite laptop. And ever since I did an apt-get dist-upgrade today, when I reboot the status bars (top and bottom) on my window manager don't come up.
<Robotech_Master> Which means I can't do things like log into wireless.
<vidd> Robotech_Master, can you get a terminal open?
<Robotech_Master> Yeah, luckily it still remembers I had one open in my last session and pops it up.
<Robotech_Master> (And I could ctrl-F1 if it didn't. :P )
<vidd> Robotech_Master, then you simply need to type xfce4-panel
<vidd> save the session when you log out...you should be good to go
<Robotech_Master> Hey, great, that opens it right up.
<Robotech_Master> Who'da thunk the fix could be so simple. Thanks, that helps a lot.
<atarinox> can anybody recommend a good audio player, something where I can customize the media library. I like ot have separate windows for artists, albums, and tracks...so i can select the artist, see all their albums in a separate panel, then select an album and see the tracks from that in another
<Ultraputz> hah :-)
<Ultraputz> i'm checking out songbird right now, preparing to abandon banshee (which i would have previously recommended)
<atarinox> so amarok or xmms wouldnt work?
<Ultraputz> both have a lot of people who appreciate them as "itunes replacements"
<atarinox> well winamp was perfect for my needs in windows...so if i could just find a decent replacement
<Ultraputz> then you probably want one of the two you mentioned
<atarinox> all i care about is media library and some decent audio quality/plugins
<Ultraputz> they're cited by people as being "winamp-like"
<Ultraputz> audio quality is more about your drivers and low-level setup than the player
<atarinox> ah hmmm
<Ultraputz> same as with a pc
<atarinox> so whatre the advantages of banshee, songbird, etc?
<Ultraputz> winamp sounds great on a really nice card, and sounds like crap coming out of your laptop's built in speaker
<Ultraputz> they're itunes replacements, in that, the cover the major bases: podcatching, library management, burning (banshee for sure) etc.
<Ultraputz> banshee has eq with presets, etc.
<atarinox> ah ok
<Ultraputz> if you really dig simplicity over any of that, check out quod libet
<atarinox> ive heard of that one too
<atarinox> i like simplicity as long as it's easy to setup
<atarinox> i remember trying foobar awhile ago, which was way too involved for me
<Ultraputz> everything i've tried has been a matter of  install and go.
<Ultraputz> nothing's been difficult.
<atarinox> nice
<Ultraputz> feedback on songbird: nicest interface i've seen, but kind of fat and slow (uses mozilla xul as backend)
<atarinox> yeah im trying to avoid any bloat
<atarinox> what about banshee...why wouldnt you recommend that?
<Ultraputz> i'm having a problem for which i cannot get a solution. the answer from the banshee folks was "upgrade to the development version."
<AngryParsley> there is a bug with my soundcard in alsa 1.0.17 that was fixed in 18. is there some way I can install alsa 1.0.18 in intrepid?
<Necrosan> no
<AngryParsley> I've got linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic and linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-7-generic installed, but that's just drivers and modules :/
<AngryParsley> although it did have a driver that fixed my wifi card
<AngryParsley> Necrosan: you mean I'll have to install it by hand?
<coldhak> brasero isn't detecting my dvd-rws, but I can read dvds. how do I tell if it's just  brasero, or something else?
<coldhak> maybe i don't have burning drivers?
<coldhak> it is a proper dvd-rw drive, I can burn on windows.
<TheSheep> coldhak: are you in the cdrom group?
<coldhak> uh...i dunno
<TheSheep> check in system->users and groups
<coldhak> says i have privs for everything
<coldhak> i don't see a "cdrom" group though
<coldhak> I can read from it though, so i don't think that'd be it
<coldhak> hmm, might be my perms. sudo brasero detects correctly
<coldhak> it might be that, I don't appear to have a cdrom group
<TheSheep> what does ls -al /dev/cdrom show?
<coldhak> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2008-11-05 12:00 /dev/cdrom -> scd0
<Hikefu> coldhak, try install dvd+rwtools
<Hikefu> dvd+rw-tools
<coldhak> already the newest version
<coldhak> looks like i was wrong about sudo detecting correctly
<coldhak> Empty (0 Free for Data DVD+R: "cdrom0")
<coldhak> :/
<coldhak> detects a normal cd-r just fine
<coldhak> le failure :(
<Guits_> I tried to install xubuntu on usbdrv ...cannot get it right  is it supposed to be booting into live cd menu what do i do next
<coldhak> <.< disgraceful, I'll have to boot to windows to burn a dvd
<R1cochet> is there a way to get a dvd to play in xubuntu?
<R1cochet> dvd movie
<ncfi1013_> how can i get the opengl screensavers to work with nvidia-glx-96 graphics driver for the nvidia geforce 6100 graphics card? they have been installed but they are not working. the graphics driver works. the graphics card works. the opengl screensavers dont work.
<R1cochet> ncfi1013_: will they work in preview?
<ncfi1013_> the opengl screensavers do work in test mode
<ncfi1013_> im sorry do NOT work in test mode
<R1cochet> hmm then i dont know
<ncfi1013_> what is acceleration?
<R1cochet> i dunno
<ncfi1013_> because i asked the same question somewhere else and they asked me if acceleration turned on for me
<R1cochet> i would image it would be in the nvidia control panel
<ncfi1013_> where would i find the nvidia control panel
<R1cochet> applications>system>nvidia
<R1cochet> if u have it installed
<ncfi1013_> nvidia xserver settings?
<R1cochet> yep
<ncfi1013_> i didn't see acceleration. does that mean it is not installed?
<R1cochet> ncfi1013_: i have no idea §orry man
<R1cochet> when i had probs with the screensaver i had to add gnome-screensaver to autostarted apps
<gabkdlly> R1cochet: chances are your dvds are encrypted.
<gabkdlly> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<R1cochet> gabkdlly: Thank ¥ou =)
<iMax> how do I mount a floppy if I do not have a /dev/fd0?
<iMax> probably the question needs to be: why do I not have a /dev/fd0?
<fresto> I cant get the nvidia driver to work no matter what i do. I did as i always do and just install the nvidia-glx-new package, set nvidia as the driver in xorg.conf and reboot. But nope.
<fresto> but i end up in vesa land
<gabkdlly> iMax: sounds like a bug.  is it perhaps living in /dev/ as an hd* or sd* device?
<gabkdlly> iMax: if you are sure that your floppy drive is not broke, you should probably file a bug on launchpad
<fresto> Im going to try an older kernel
<iMax> gabkdlly: where would I be able to check what dev link points to the floppy?
<iMax> gabkdlly: yes it worked when I had xp installed on that machine before
<mib> does anyone know why my X looks like this: http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/7/4/107702/Photos/2008-11-12-114350_1024x768_scrot.png or this: http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/7/4/107702/Photos/2008-11-02-124147_1024x768_scrot.png
<rajneesh> how can you mount windows partition
<rajneesh> how can you mount windows partition
<rajneesh> can any one help me
<ablomen> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ablomen> oh.. gone
<ridoo> hi all
<R1cochet> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gabkdlly> iMax: you might look at the output of dmesg.  For example: dmesg | grep Floppy
<nitrospectide> i am considering setting up a xubuntu box for a fileserver... can anyone recommend a robust, easy to set up and use backup app that will do scheduled incrementals to an external usb drive? (ie please no command line or apps requiring fidgety setups)
<TheSheep> nitrospectide: cron+rsync is the generally recognized stanard, unfortunatelly it's command line, so no
<ablomen> nitrospectide, i'd take the time to learn cron and tar (and like TheSheep said rsync, if you want to backup (to) other pc's), it just requires a bit of reading and after that you have a solution thats solid as can be
<nitrospectide> ok. thanks
<ablomen> or look here: http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+backup+gui&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<shane_> hey anyone do the updates this morning
<SmileeeM1> what is the difference between 8.10 alternative and 8.10 desktop
<ablomen> SmileeeM1, the installer
<ablomen> alternate cd is a text-based installer (which works about the same as the normal one) and the desktop version boots into a live cd and has a graphic installer
<SmileeeM1> might try both cheers
<vargavind> Hello! I'm trying to add more keyboard layouts to X (so I can shortcut them), but everywhere I search for a solution all points me to the file xorg.conf. Though that is an empty file for me. (Intrepid.) Any suggestions?
<TheSheep> vargavind: see the release notes for intrepid
 * vargavind checks (again)
<TheSheep> vargavind: in particuler, search for xorg.conf
<TheSheep> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#X.Org%20Input%20Devices
<vargavind> Ah, that one has more information than the one on the xubuntu.org site. Thanks for the link!
<juanantonio> Hello, is there vidd?
<vidd> juanantonio, yes
<juanantonio> Helo, thanks for everything yesterday
<juanantonio> I burnt the ISO CD for xubuntu with graphical installation
<vidd> juanantonio, sorry to hear that
<juanantonio> very little difference with Kubuntu when booting, by the way
<juanantonio> And so?
<vidd> it will make it much more difficult to do as i said that way
<juanantonio> I pressed a key and it told me the message Changing to mode only text
<vidd> well...good luck..... you want the cli only install
<juanantonio> Cli only, no Mode only text
<vidd> juanantonio, i never used the graphic installer....so i dont know
<vidd> i dont think you can install a cli only with it
<juanantonio> Ok, thanks. Only one question, if I install LXDE as you told me, can I install later if neccessary Xfce environment?
<vidd> yes
<vidd> you can also install lxde environment after you install xfce
<juanantonio> I think I'm going to try as you told me. Point one: alternate ISO CD burnt,
<vidd> yes...or.....
<vidd> if you will have internet access on that machine, get the mini iso
<vidd> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
 * vidd likes the mini because it is one disk to install any *buntu
<juanantonio> Ah, buff, this is difficult, patience with me
<vidd> juanantonio, the mini iso is <10MB
<vidd> and lets you install everything from the internet
<juanantonio> So what will i MAKE WITH THIS MINI-iso?
<juanantonio> Capitals, sorry
<vidd> when it boots, you type "cli"
<juanantonio> I will have to accep everything and then, LXDE install
<vidd> to get the choice of what versions you want, you would tytpe nothing and hit enter
<juanantonio> Ajá
<juanantonio> I see, sorry
<vidd> juanantonio, "accept everything" is just the cli
<juanantonio> I hit enter
<vidd> juanantonio, you want the cli
<juanantonio> Yes
<juanantonio> And then?
<vidd> if you do not type cli, you will be offered to add a desktop environment
<vidd> once the install is complete, reboot and "sudo apt-get install lxde"
<juanantonio> Ok, sorry, it is a little time that I left impossible Vista 32, it is very clear, I suppose
<juanantonio> when the install is complete, I will have the bash
<vidd> yes
<vidd> in bash, you type "sudo apt-get install lxde"
<juanantonio> And this way I will have a very light desktop and all the Ubuntu repos
<vidd> once that is done, you can reboot and you have a desktop environment
<vidd> juanantonio, yes
<juanantonio> it is a good idea, my friend. I am writing everything so as not to forget a simple thing
<vidd> i am about to do a fresh install on this machine.....so i will be back in about an hour
<vidd> if you can talk on one machine while installing on the other, i can walk you through it all
<juanantonio> Thank you for your time and patience with the new people in Linux
<vidd> juanantonio, i was one of those new people once
<vidd> =]
<juanantonio> I supposed so, man ;)
<juanantonio> I am fed up with Windows, that is why I want to Linux all my machines
<vidd> i am about to switch to a different machine
<vidd> so i can do a fresh install on this one
<juanantonio> I am going to download and burn in a CDRW the alt as you told me
<juanantonio> Ok, continue ;)
<vidd> juanantonio, no internet access?
<vidd> if you have internet access, i recomend the mini
<juanantonio> No on the machine I want to install in this moment, I will move house
<vidd> ok
<juanantonio> but the pc already there waiting for me and the new one, huhuhu
<juanantonio> lxde is on this CD, is that right?
<juanantonio> vidd, sorry agian, lxde is in the alternate CD for Xubuntu 8.10, is that right?
<juanantonio> Or will I need to download it appart?
<vidd> juanantonio, it is in the repos.....
<vidd> so you will be able to install it once you have the cli installed
<juanantonio> So to run sudo and so on, I need to have internet
<vidd> juanantonio, no
<vidd> the repos are on the disk
<juanantonio> sorry, I am burning this CD and leave you a little calmed ;)
<juanantonio> but thanks you very very much
<juanantonio> I have all the things more or less clear
<vidd> having internet access will help, but isa not required
<juanantonio> Ok. Lxde is not visible through Kubuntu Adept, is that right?
<vidd> juanantonio, on 8.10?
<juanantonio> 8.04
<vidd> juanantonio, that is why
<vidd> juanantonio, lxde is in the repos in 8.10....not 8.04
<juanantonio> Perfect, I need to download Xubuntu alt 8.10
<juanantonio> Is that right, vidd?
<vidd> yes
<juanantonio> Ok, thank you for everything, going to download it
<juanantonio> I have broken W98SE in this PC, any special caution when installing this lxde Ubuntu when partitioning?
<vidd> no
<vidd> you can just wipe it out if it does not work
<juanantonio> The thing is that I need the files contained in it
<vidd> then use that live cd you downloaded before to access those files and get them off that system
<juanantonio> Uhu, you mean format in Linux the hard drives?
<zoredache> he means back them up to somewhere else first
<juanantonio> Ok
<juanantonio> Will I be able to make this with Live CD Install?
<juanantonio> I have two drives, the C. obviously is the boot, the D is FAT32 with no problems for Linux
<vidd> juanantonio, is the data on the c drive or the d drive?
<juanantonio> Data are in both, but most of it are in D, in C there is Windows and some data
<vidd> juanantonio, i would recommend that you get all the data to one location
<juanantonio> Hey, BitTorrent servers are wonderful
<juanantonio> Mmm, so you recommend me to send everything to D, and then I can smash W98SE
<vidd> juanantonio, whatever disk you want to send it to is (mostly) irrelevant
<juanantonio> D is bigger than C ;)
<vidd> juanantonio, then dump the data onto c
<vidd> then you might want to swap the drives so that d is the master and c is the salve....install linux on the largewr drive, and set the smaller drive as active, not to format and labled "windows" (or something similar) so that your system will see the drive and be able to access it after the install
<juanantonio> Uhu...and this way will I be able to enter Winows failsafe when neccessary?
<english> hi
<english> is xfce 4.2.3 in xubuntu 8.10?
<coldhak> yes.
<vidd> juanantonio, well....actually, the idea is to rescue the data into the linux system, and then purge all traces of windows =]
<coldhak> erm, wait....
<english> http://www.xfce.org/
<english> 30 October 2008
<coldhak> "Xubuntu 8.10, which brings a host of excellent improvements built on the rock solid Xfce 4.4.2" no
<vidd> so far as i know, is the latest version
<english> xfce 4.4.3 release
<vidd> 4.2.2
<vidd> english, if you want 4.2.3 you have to manually install it
<english> I have a mistake
<english> was 4.4.3
<english> Can I upgrade to xfce 4.4.3?
<vidd> yes...manually....
<vidd> not via the repos
<english> T_T
<english> and backports?
<juanantonio> Thank you vidd, that's a perfect idea
<vidd> english, if it was in the backports...it would be in the repos =\
<english> u.u
<english> ok thanks
<english> bye
<juanantonio> How would I purge w from C once I back all the data? Formatting in Linux type?
<vidd> juanantonio, there are many ways to do so
<juanantonio> Ok, I will annoy with it once I back up all the data through Xubuntu Live CD ;)
<vidd> juanantonio, is there no way to network your two computers together?
<vidd> juanantonio, i ask because if you could, you can move all the data off the system entirely
<vidd> and then have the install set up the entire system
<juanantonio> Buff, my friend, I have no the knowledges, hehehe, but besides, W98SE is very net unfriendly
<juanantonio> I have two other PCs and never could, when I broght them there, connect them in a local net
<vidd> juanantonio, this may be true...but *buntu is very net friendly =]
<juanantonio> Hehehe, yes. But I still don't know how to start making a net with Buntu
<juanantonio> I think the application is Samba
<juanantonio> and this is all I know about nets in Linux
<vidd> why can you not make cli-only on the alt cd anymore?
<zoredache> vidd: you can if you go the expert route...  You could also do it if you simply provide the correct boot string
<Jim_Fulner> hello?
<zoredache> vidd: the difference between a normal and a cli install is cli install has this included in the append at boot 'tasks=standard pkgsel/language-pack-patterns= pkgsel/install-language-support=false '
<TheSheep> !hi | Jim_Fulner
<ubottu> Jim_Fulner: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<vidd> hello Jim_Fulner
<Jim_Fulner> greetings. i be new
<Jim_Fulner> so first things first what does NFO]	This channel requires that you have registered and identified yourself with the network's nickname registration services (e.g. NickServ). Please see the documentation of this network's nickname registration services that should be found in the MOTD (/motd to display it). mean?
<vidd> we need to get the cli-only option back on the alt cd
<zoredache> vidd: I don't remeber it being on the alt cd for quite a while...  It is still on the mini.iso
<vidd> Jim_Fulner, that your nick name is not registered and you should register it
<Jim_Fulner> so how do I do that?
<vidd> enter /motd as instructed for info
<Jim_Fulner> when I type that nothing happens
<vidd> it is displayed in the server channel....not the chat room channel
<vidd> zoredache, im at the boot: screen .... what should i type?
<zoredache> I believe simply typing 'linux tasks=standard' is enough.  But I am not certain
<juanantonio> vidd, I will be able to do all the things once I have inserted the Live CD and then back up all my files
<vidd> juanantonio, once the data is backed up, you can install as normal
<juanantonio> Yes, I understood that. Thanks for everything, I have the CD burnt and everything clear in my mind
<vidd> wubi does not upgrade nicely =\
<juanantonio> I return later, see you
<jochen> ups
<jochen> hello, can anybody help me to setup wireless network ? are there any available user interfaces ?
<vidd> jochen, what kind of help do you need?
<vidd> do you have a wireless router already set up?
<jochen> yes. i am using fritzbox. It already worked, but after some updates it does not work. i am using linksys 54g card with b43 driver, xubuntu 8.10. In 8.04 i hag a network-manager gui with a list of my networkcards. but this gui is not available any more.
<vidd> jochen, ic.... i fragged the nm manager because of this and installed wicd instead
<vidd> im sure there is a way to use nm manager to reset up your network...but i dont know how
<deathtome> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<deathtome> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<deathtome> i have an external usb hdd mounted but i have no write access
<deathtome> went through steps for mounting ntfs drives with ntfs-3
<vidd> deathtome, sudo chown -Rf [mountpoint]
<vidd> deathtome, sudo chown -Rf [username:groupname] [mountpoint]
<deathtome> vidd: when u say mount point u mean /media/.....
<vidd> this may not work if it is ntfs
<vidd> yes'
<lexaux> hi.
<lexaux> Guys, has anyone noticed that xfce4-mixer manages sound level in a linear manner, not logarithmic, and thus 70% of its settings are unusable?
<zoredache> deathtome: when you mounted it with ntfs-3g did you mount it as yourself or root?  You'll want to mount it as yourself
<deathtome> i did it as myself w/ ntfs tool
<deathtome> tried chown and still not working
<deathtome> also on permissions tab in properties says owner root
<deathtome> any other ideas?
<deathtome> brb
<DetroitLibertyPe> VERIFY REGISTER DetroitLibertyPe oivxcmckddps
<vidd> DetroitLibertyPe, thank you for posting your password
<zoredache> you might want to try a different password
<DetroitLibertyPe> SWEET!
<DetroitLibertyPe> hurray for openess!
<zoredache> oh, and as a generaly rule it is much better to login before you join channels
<DetroitLibertyPe> well if i had any idea what I was doing I'd do that
<vidd> i am no longer recommending any install method except the mini iso =\
<Odd-rationale> vidd: why's that?
<Odd-rationale> e.g. i would not reccomend using the mini.iso over dialup... ;)
<Odd-rationale> but the good thing is, you do automaitcally get the latest version of packages...
<stweston> how do I update the distro to 8.10?
<Odd-rationale> !update
<stweston> no ubottu?
<stweston> !update
<Odd-rationale> oh dear...
<stweston> ...
<vidd> Odd-rationale, cuzz its a pain in the @$$ to remove all the dsesktop stuff
<Odd-rationale> yeah, ubotu just left in the netsplit...
<stweston> XD
<Odd-rationale> vidd: you can do a command line install from the alternative disk as well... in fact, that is probably the standard way...
<vidd> stweston, update-manager -d
<stweston> vidd: eh? what about WITH Server?
<vidd> Odd-rationale, PLEASE tell me how!
<Odd-rationale> stweston: sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<stweston> Odd-rationale: okay. thanks
<vidd> stweston, you have cli only and want to upgrade?
<stweston> vidd: no. I have Xubuntu AND Server, and want to upgrade.
<stweston> on the same machine.
<Odd-rationale> vidd: on when the cd boots up, you have to press f4 or f6 ( i forgot which one) for more options to choose to install command line install.
<vidd> Odd-rationale, did not see that option
<Odd-rationale> vidd: you will see if you use the alternative 8.10 disk.
<vidd> Odd-rationale, only have .04
<Odd-rationale> vidd: you have to press i think F4...
<Odd-rationale> vidd: yeah, 8.04 is the same way.
<vidd> Odd-rationale, F4 gives only "Normal"
<Odd-rationale> vidd: is this the alternative disk?
<Odd-rationale> or desktop?
<vidd> alt
<Odd-rationale> ok. well, after you select a lagnuage, you have to press F4 to see a list of options...
<vidd> Odd-rationale, when i pressed f4 the only option was "Normal"
<Odd-rationale> vidd: what about F6? or is that the kernel options menu?
<stweston> also, where are USB devices located under Linux?
<stweston> under dev?
<stweston> er... /dev?
<vidd> Odd-rationale, that is the kernel options
<Odd-rationale> stweston: try "sudo fdisk -l"
<stweston> okay.
<Odd-rationale> lowercase L
<stweston> okay... why?
<stweston> whazzit do?
<Odd-rationale> stweston: lists all partitons
<stweston> aah.
<Odd-rationale> vidd: brb, let me try booting mine up...
<stweston> Odd-rationale: what am I supposed to look for?
<Odd-rationale> vidd: k, mine shows it in the f4 menu... idk why your's doesnt....
<vidd> me either
<Odd-rationale> stweston: you will see the /dev/ of all partitions...
<stweston> Odd-rationale: what about my USB device?
<stweston> I need that to install something, apparrently... kinda.
<Odd-rationale> stweston: if it is connected, it should be listed... you should recognize it by it's size...
<stweston> okay...
<Odd-rationale> for example, if you got a 4gb usd stick, you will see a heading like "Disk /dev/sdb: 4.0 GB... " etc
<Odd-rationale> *usb
<stweston> okay.
<Odd-rationale> gtg... bbl
<stweston> thanks
<vidd> how do you manually set dns in this new nm?
<TheSheep> vidd: sudo vim /etc/resolv.conf
<Marcha> Народ
<Marcha> Кто щас не занят?
<TheSheep> !ru | Marcha
<ubottu> Marcha: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Marcha> У меня там бан
<Marcha> У меня там бан
<TheSheep> !ur
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<TheSheep> hmm..
<TheSheep> no Ukraine :/
<Marcha> Не может быть
<atarinox> Hi,
<stweston> hi atarinox
<atarinox> I was wondering if somebody might help me with a slow internet problem
<TheSheep> Marcha: we can't understand you, speak English please, or see the channels in other languages
<atarinox> i'm using a RT2500 card
<atarinox> and the default intrepid drivers
<Marcha> Та иди ты
<atarinox> My wireless signal strength is consistently around 50%...and it takes ages to load web pages
<atarinox> Or...how can i go about installing a different driver?
<spowney> he
<spowney> hey
<spowney> how come when i use fdisk -l im getting cannot open /sda, /sdb, etc
<stweston> have you done it with sudo?
<spowney> lol
<stweston> ?
<stweston> well, have you?
<spowney> sorry laughing at myself
<spowney> cheers
<stweston> oh.
<spowney> ty for help
<stweston> yup!
<stweston> no problem
<DetroitLibertyPe> does anybody know why when I edited my X11.config to allow the scroll buttons on my trackball to work, then Xubuntu would not shut down properly?
<DetroitLibertyPe> so, nobody  on why getting my mouse to works makes the PC not shut down properly?
#xubuntu 2008-11-13
<vidd> juanantonio, hows the install coming?
<Bumphead> how can i get verbose startup on xu 8.10?
<Bumphead> my screen is just blank during startup
<Bumphead> unless i run troubleshooting mode
<TheSheep> Bumphead: edit /boot/menu.lst and remove 'quiet' and 'splash' options from the kernel option line
<Bumphead> um, i don't see menu.lst is boot
<Bumphead> in boot
<Bumphead> sorry, it's in grub
<TheSheep> /boot/grub/
<TheSheep> sorry
<Bumphead> the help is definitely appreciated, though
<Bumphead> and while we're at it, how can i turn off fsck every 26 boots or so?
<Bumphead> can i just comment those lines out?
<TheSheep> no, the rest of the options must stay
<TheSheep> you can tune how often to check the disks with tune2fs
<TheSheep> see man tune2fs for details
<Bumphead> alright. thanks
<DetroitLibertyPe> Greetings!
<DetroitLibertyPe> Any idea what I need to do to get the scroll buttons to work on each side of my trackball, aka Logitech Marble Mouse?
<DetroitLibertyPe> hmm..not the offical Xubuntu support channel?
<hillshum_> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/networking-browsenetcomps.html tells me to go Places>>Network, but xfce has none.
<hillshum_> What do I do
<hillshum_> ??
<homebrewcider> is it possible to save stuff from trash after emptying?
<hillshum_> data recovery utils?
<DetroitLibertyPe> homebrewcider: I wish I knew
<ajobondon> hello
<frenzy42> how to you upgrade from the LTS version
<cody-somerville> run update-manager -d
<frenzy42> thanks
<Dominik> not alot of xubuntu users huh?
<Dominik> anyways, how can I change appearence of xubuntu?
<thekanclub> can any one tell me how to mount windows partition?
<rajneesh> can any one tell me how to mount windows partition?
<rajneesh> can any one tell me how to mount windows partition? please
<owen1> i try to send the video to the VGA output. i try this command but i can't see anything on the external monitor -  xrandr --verbose --output VGA --mode 1024x768 --pos 0x0   any idea?
<judgen> quick question: how do i make xfce lower the windows when right-clicking the titlebar?
<ubd> hello
<ubd> i have installed xubuntu. ı am usıng a laptop wıth a broken lcd, laptop is connected to a 1650* monitor. ı would lıke to be able to close the lid and use at natıve resolutıon of the monitor. can you help me?
<ubd> when i close the lid, screen goes of on both monitors
<judgen> ubd: have you tried the hardware sollution? to open it and remove the detector cable?
<ubd> judgen: does that ımply we dont have a software solutıon?
<judgen> ubd: but that is probably the best sollution for any OS =)
<ubd> how do i start the xfce panel
<judgen> how do i make xfce lower the windows when right-clicking the titlebar?
<PsynoKhi0> Hey, having a slight mouse trouble in Hardy on a laptop here. Both the touchpad and an external mouse are configured in xorg.conf, and both work nicely if the mouse is plugged into an USB port. Unfortunately the laptop is kinda old and it has only 2 USB ports, which are cramped at the back. So now I'm trying to connect the mouse to the PS2 plug with an adapter but it doesn't work anymore, dmesg spits "psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa
<djmrsmith> hello all, i am new :-) need help lol
<djmrsmith> i run xubuntu, i upgraded to 8.10 and now i lost my vpn settings and do not remember how to re configure to connect
<djmrsmith> so, my question is.... how do i restore my old settings so i can just connect to my vpn instead of having to mess around and contact my admin who is a windoze freak, and does not have the time of day for Linux\
<djmrsmith> hello?
<vidd> djmrsmith, sorry...i do not know the answer....
<djmrsmith> ok thanks
<vidd> but if you open the new nm applet, there is a vpn tab
<djmrsmith> yeah, but no old settings in there
<djmrsmith> tried to create new but forget how i did it before.... you know where the original files would live, maybe i can find them and import or something
<vidd> were your old settings stored in your /etc/networking/interfaces?
<djmrsmith> i got a backup but it says some crap about not valid or somkething when i try to import
<djmrsmith> dont know, let me look
<vidd> you cant import.....
<vidd> just copy the data by hand
<vidd> *if you cant....
<djmrsmith> i cannot, tried but seems 8.10 is diferent
<djmrsmith> only got this in interfaces
<djmrsmith> auto lo
<djmrsmith> iface lo inet loopback
 * vidd has never used vpn...so i would not know where it would be set up in 8.04
<vidd> where was it in 8.04
<djmrsmith> just run a locate on vpn and found the stuff in /home/me/.gconf/system/networkings/vpn connections/
<djmrsmith> now i will try to add new using this info instead od backuped one, this has more details
<vidd> djmrsmith, open that up, and copy the settings into the new nm applet vpn tab (then cross fingers and pray!)
<djmrsmith> yeah :-) i try
<djmrsmith> cheers anyways
<vidd> djmrsmith, worst case senario, you just need to get the requested info from your sysadmin
<djmrsmith> yeah, but he is a windoze guy and it blags me and him trying to work out what settings i actually need
<djmrsmith> and he's annoying
<vidd> dont tell him you need it for linux...just ask for item 1, item 2, item 3 etc
<djmrsmith> yeah i try
<djmrsmith> :-) let me try this, we'll see what happens
<djmrsmith> you know the name of the old nm program
<djmrsmith> new one interface is different and therefore i cannot chage some setting s that i have in my .conf file
<vidd> djmrsmith, make a note of the info the new thing asks for....get that info from your sysadmin, and you should be good
<djmrsmith> yeah
<vidd> if ya dont tell him why you need it...or tell him you dont need a walk-thru, he shouldnt care
<buzz_> hi. im looking to replace kwalletmanager on xfce. xubuntu has seahorse, but I dont see that it can handle any plain text storage of password information. Do i need another application also ?
<buzz_> i want to store lots of passwords like sql passes etc
<buzz_> hmm im on a channel of bots or i live in the wrong timezone ;-)
<vidd> wrong timezone
<buzz_> :)
<vidd> since i have no clue what kwalletmanager is, nor why you would want to keep database passwords accessable on a computer, i cant help ya
<vidd> buzz_, you may want to try http://www.accessmanager.co.uk/
<vidd> buzz_, nvmd...that is windows based =\
<vidd> buzz_, look here : http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/personal-password-manager-linux-windows-os-x.html
<erythrocyte> hi i'm on a pure XFCE system and would like to adjust my time and date settings graphically...what software do i need to install to get the Time and Date settings manager in the stock Xubuntu distro?
<vidd> erythrocyte, its already installed under the "system" menu
<erythrocyte> vidd: no i have pure XFCE...stock XFCE ..not xubuntu-desktop
<ball> I think it's called Clock
<erythrocyte> vidd: i'm not on xubuntu btw...i'm on arch but i like the time and date settings manager on xubuntu..need to find out what package provides that function
<ball> ...though it may be part of Xfce-panel
<vidd> erythrocyte, the app is called clock
<ball> vidd: clock or Clock?
<erythrocyte> ball: yea i have xfce4-datetime-plugin but it doesnt have that functionality
<ball> erythrocyte: do you have xfce4-panel?
<erythrocyte> ball: yes
<ball> can you launch clock from the command line?
<vidd> im looking....
<erythrocyte> ball: wait lemme try
<erythrocyte> ball: nope
<erythrocyte> ball: it says command not found...maybe its not installed or something
<vidd> erythrocyte, the app is called "time-admin"
<erythrocyte> vidd: thanks :)
<ball> time-admin isn't what I see when I click on the clock on my title bar
<ball> panel, whatever the thing's called
<erythrocyte> ball: any idea how i could get the package on arch?
<vidd> ball, he wants the "adjuster" not the panel-app
<ball> vidd: the panel app comes with a (different) adjuster, if that helps.
<vidd> erythrocyte, the easiest way is to install ubuntu =]
<erythrocyte> vidd: i already have it btw...i dual boot :)
<erythrocyte> vidd: triple boot..sorry :)
 * ball chuckles
<vidd> then why on open the app and look at the system monitor to figure out what app you want???????
<vidd> (this is how i found out the app's name)
<erythrocyte> vidd: but there's an important app running on there...i don't want to reboot to disrupt it..that's why..thanks anyway
<vidd> erythrocyte, you can always set your ssytem to auto-update date and time
<ball> Does Xubuntu keep the hardware clock at GMT and calculate offsets based on locale settings?
<erythrocyte> vidd: ok...
<Odd-rationale> ball: it can, depends on how you set it up.
<erythrocyte> vidd: ball: time-admin is part of gnome-system-tools?
<ball> Oh good.
<vidd> ball, if you said "system time is UTC" then yes...otherwise, no
<Odd-rationale> erythrocyte: i believe so.
<ball> Am I right in thinking that the menu bar at the top of the screen and the task bar at the bottom are both part of xfce4-panel?
<erythrocyte> Odd-rationale: ok
<Odd-rationale> ball: yes. both are one instance of xfce-panel
<Odd-rationale> xfce4-panel*
<ball> Odd-rationale: thanks.
<erythrocyte> does Orage allow time/date settings?
<erythrocyte> nautilus is listed as a dependency for gnome-system-tools on Arch ..not on Ubuntu..that's weird
<vidd> erythrocyte, thats becuase gnome system tools is on xubuntu....which does not use nautilus
<Odd-rationale> erythrocyte: you would probably have to recompile gnome-system-tools to be used without nautilus... or something
<erythrocyte> vidd: Odd-rationale: alright
<Odd-rationale> erythrocyte: i personally did not like gnome-system-tools on Archlinux. even when using gnome. it seems to mess up the rc.conf file and such....
<ball> What does gnome-system-tools do?
<erythrocyte> Odd-rationale: yea...the only reason i think a GUI would be nice is because the primary user on the Arch system is a total noob...and this sorta thing is so basic that there's just got to be a GUI for it..i mean there's a GUI for lm-sensors! so why not this? right? but that's just me :)
<Odd-rationale> ball: provides graphical utilites for things suchas as time/date, users and groups, autostarted services, etc.
<Odd-rationale> erythrocyte: if you use a network time protocol daemon (openntpd) it will set the time automattically and sync with the official servers...
<ball> Odd-rationale: and Xubuntu uses that?
<erythrocyte> Odd-rationale: i don't want to depend on a dedicated internet line...
<ball> dial-up ftw
<Odd-rationale> ball: i believe so.
<Odd-rationale> erythrocyte: i only run the sync command like once a week. you could probably get away with less..
<erythrocyte> Odd-rationale: alright...i'm keeping that option open
<ball> I would happily revert to dial-up if I could find it for about US$ 10/month
<ball> Mrs. ball would probably object though.
<erythrocyte> Odd-rationale: it says here that system-tools-backends is a dependency of gnome-system-tools ..i take it that this isn't a GUI?
<erythrocyte> http://system-tools-backends.freedesktop.org/index.html
<martin__> Hello all.. I just installed xubuntu on my old AMD Atlhon 1800+ /1,25GB RAM but the strange thing is that i find xubuntu to be slower and less responsive than normal ubuntu with gnome. It kinda lags when shifting windows and stuff.. Anyone else experiencing the same thing?
<Odd-rationale> erythrocyte: yes, that is the backend that gnome-system-tools uses... it runs as a daemon, you have to add it to your daemon line in your rc.conf
<ball> martin__: are you running the right X server?
<martin__> bal-> I dont know.. How do i check?
<ball> martin__: In Xubuntu?  I'm not sure.  Hopefully someone here knows.
<martin__> ball-> Is there more than one xserver?
<ball> martin__: These days I think the X server may be decoupled from the drivers, so I should really have asked if you were using the correct driver.  I don't know how to check that on Xubuntu though, sorry.
<Odd-rationale> ubuntu and xubuntu *should* use the same video drivers...
<Odd-rationale> martin__: what does "lspci | grep VGA" give you?
<martin__> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]
<martin__> I'm using the proprietary driver from ATI/AMD
<Odd-rationale> martin__: did you install the proprietary drivers from the restricted drivers manager?
<martin__> Yes!
<Odd-rationale> martin__: did you reboot after that?
<ball> Perhaps it's evil.
<martin__> yes i have rebooted a few times since then..
<martin__> I have found other people having the same problem in a few forums but no solution...
<Odd-rationale> martin__: is this 8.10?
<martin__> yes
<Odd-rationale> martin__: did you try specifying the correct driver in your xorg.conf file?
<martin__> Odd-rationale, No, i have not been in the xorg.conf yet. I know from experience not to mess with that unless absolutely nessacery..
<Odd-rationale> martin__: well, as long as you keep a backup of a working xorg.conf file, you should be ok...
<martin__> Odd-rationale, I just had a look at the System monitor and it seams that the CPU is under high load the entire time.. 80 -100% when i look at the list of processes and sort them bu cpu usage i only get firefox thats using 7% and thats it
<ball> I have to go
<vidd> martin__, set up your system monitor to show all processes
<buzz_> vidd, thanks for the links. seems a shame that seahorse cant handle such things too
<vidd> buzz_, for all i know...maybe it can (as i said...its nothing i use)
<martin__> vidd, i did that now and it seams that its xorg that eats up my cpu power..
<martin__> everytime i change tab to another window it eats up about 50 percent of cpu power
<vidd> martin__, do you dual-boot ubuntu/xubuntu or one install/2 sessions?
<Odd-rationale> martin__: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<martin__> no i just run xubuntu right now..
<vidd> martin__, did you completely remove ubuntu? or did you fresh install?
<martin__> i ran windows xp before installing xubuntu, i reinstalled using the "use entire disc" option in the partitioner when I installed xubuntu..
<martin__> So i guess there should not be any traces of any other operating system...
<vidd> so you did a fresh install (live or alt cd)?
<martin__> yes..
<vidd> live or alt?
<martin__> live
<vidd> have you run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<martin__> Odd-rationale, Pastebin of my Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/d299110c7
<martin__> vidd, but i ran the gui update manager and downloaded tons of updates..
<opiemsith1> can anyone tell me why i can run combat arms through wine on gnome and kde but with fluxbox it crashes on startup?
<vidd> martin__, you reboot after all the updates?
<martin__> yes..
<Odd-rationale> martin__: can you also pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.con file?
<martin__> Odd-rationale, http://pastebin.com/d4b2ce7ae
 * vidd is out of ideas =\
<Odd-rationale> martin__: have you tried changing your Driver "fglrx" line to "ati" ? (be sure to backup your xorg.conf file first: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak)
<martin__> Now haven't tried that yet..  I could try, but every time i change something in xorg.conf i screws up my system and I end up having to reinstall everything :)
<martin__> I'll try, reboot and get back to you..
<Odd-rationale> martin__: no, just use ctrl+alt+f2 to get to a console. login. then replace your xorg.conf with the backed up one
<vidd> martin__, if it messaes up....simply rename the .bak
<vidd> Odd-rationale, you type too fast =]
<Odd-rationale> :P
<buzz_> my god. switching email clients is such an arse. i should have used imap instead of pop3 and maildirs
<buzz_> grumble
<Odd-rationale> imap ftw! :D
<vidd> buzz_, what are you switching to/from?
<vidd> or are you backing up for a re-install?
<buzz_> kmail to something else :-) maybe erm thunderbird
<vidd> buzz_, if you are not re-installing the OS, then install thunderbird (or whatever) and import!
<buzz_> i could script it, to convert all the kmaildirs to mboxes
<Odd-rationale> i just use gmail as my email client... since i always have a browser open anyways... no need to have a separate app running...
<buzz_> yeh.. im not reinstalling. im storming off from kde in a huff!
<buzz_> i want to see if i prefer an environment with 10 functions that work well, rather than 100 that dont
<buzz_> im not totally decided on mail client. kmail is actually one of the better kde apps
<Odd-rationale> buzz_: plan to switch to xfce? or gnome? or some wm of some sort?
<buzz_> but the new version is worse than the older kde 3.x version currently
<buzz_> im already on xfce
<Odd-rationale> buzz_: claws mail is a good lightweight email client. it is pretty good...
<buzz_> not bad so far. although i miss some virtual filesystem layer stuff of kde
<buzz_> Odd-rationale, imap support ?
<Odd-rationale> buzz_: i believe so...
<Odd-rationale> !find claws
<buzz_> Odd-rationale, im going to put all my mail on my imap server. so then i can try a few out
<Odd-rationale> !info claws0mail
<ubottu> Package claws0mail does not exist in intrepid
<Odd-rationale> !info claws-mail
<ubottu> claws-mail (source: claws-mail): Fast, lightweight and user-friendly GTK2 based email client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.0-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1302 kB, installed size 3084 kB
<Odd-rationale> buzz_: here's some screenies: http://www.claws-mail.org/screenshots.php?section=general
<buzz_> im dont necessarily wnat lightweight. just not too slow to load, and not buggy.
<buzz_> yeh actually ive been there. looks clean
<vidd> buzz_, then set up the imap account.... and drag all the messages into the imap account
<buzz_> any advantage to disconnected imap ?
<buzz_> offline reading i guess
<Odd-rationale> The nice thing about thunderbird is that it is crossplatform
<buzz_> vidd, tis my plan
<martin_> Odd-rationale, Yes!! It worked..now its fast as lightning..
<buzz_> vidd, about password managers. i found one revelation which looks ok.
<Odd-rationale> martin_: cool!
<vidd> martin_, its amazing what happens when your system uses the correct drivers
<vidd> =]
<erythrocyte> Odd-rationale: i went the openntpd way as you suggested...hopefully things shouldn't be too difficult now ..thanks :0
<Odd-rationale> buzz_: i haven't found a password manager that is quite like kwallet... it seems like gnome/gtk is not quite that integrated...
<erythrocyte> :)
<martin_> Another problem occurred though, the screen resolution changed. My screens resolution is 1280x1024 but thats not even available as an option in the display preferences...
<Odd-rationale> erythrocyte: ok :) see you in #archlinux :P
<Odd-rationale> martin_: can you pastebin the output of `xrandr`
<buzz_> Odd-rationale, well, the problem for me was that firefox couldnt use kwallet anyway, and i got fed up with konqueror bugs on kde. but kwallet doesnt allow you to store you own custom passwords in a very organised manner, i mean you have basically a tree, and you can make notes
<buzz_> but the integration with kde apps is good
<buzz_> but isnt that what gnome-keyring is all about ?
<buzz_> or maybe thats only pgp/public key stuff
<Odd-rationale> buzz_: yeah, the only password manager i use now is the one on firefox...
<Odd-rationale> buzz_: yeah, i think the gnome keyring is for ssh and gpg
<buzz_> Odd-rationale, they should extend it perhaps for all passwords. i mean. it makes sense to me to do it all in one place
<martin_> http://pastebin.com/d786540a5
<Odd-rationale> martin_: what resolution do you want?
<martin_> 1280x1024
<Odd-rationale> martin_: try `xrandr -x 1280x1024`
<Odd-rationale> martin_: whoops.
<Odd-rationale> wrong command...
<Odd-rationale> martin_: `xrandr -s 1280x1024`
<martin_> Odd-rationale, Size 1280x1024 not found in available modes
<Odd-rationale> hmm...
<vidd> martin_, you have the vga pluged in or the dvi plugged in?
<martin_> I have two screens, but the one I'm using is on the VGA... might be a good idea to unplug the second screen that I'm not using i guess..
<vidd> from what you pasted, it looks like the driver only supports that resolution via the dvi jack...and you are not using that jack
<Odd-rationale> martin_: you might also try editing your xorg.conf Screen section to look like this: http://pastebin.com/m71ea48c0
<vidd> Odd-rationale, with the new "hal trumps xorg" will that actually matter?
<Odd-rationale> vidd: idk...
<martin_> wait a minute.. i am using the dvi but with a VGA adapter.. and I had already removed the second screen so schrach that..
<Odd-rationale> i really don't like the new xorg in 8.04/8.10
<vidd> Odd-rationale, its not acually xorg...its hal
<Odd-rationale> oh, i see...
<Odd-rationale> so hal is doing all the autodetecting...
<Odd-rationale> but all the old xorg.conf files should be backward compatible...
<vidd> right....and from the 2001 movie...we all know how WONDERFUL hal is when left to his own devices!
<vidd> =]
<vidd> Odd-rationale, IDK if manually editing xorg.conf will do anything
<Odd-rationale> shouldn't it override the autodetect settings?
<vidd> (you have seen 2001 A Space Odyssey ?
<vidd> Odd-rationale, again...idk
 * vidd is half blind and doesnt put his screen resolution past 1024x768 anyway
<martin_> Odd-rationale, Ok i changed the xorg.conf again.. do i have to reboot or is the Ctrl + Alt + Backspace enough to restart the xserver?
<vidd> C=A=BKS
<vidd> C+A+BKS
<Odd-rationale> martin_: log out...
<Odd-rationale> well, whatever... :P
<vidd> Odd-rationale, C+A+BKS restarts x
<vidd> wb martin_
<Odd-rationale> i know... but i like telling them to logout better... as at least they know it will close all unsaved docs,etc...
<martin_> Odd-rationale, vidd, yay i have the right screen resolution!
<vidd> Odd-rationale, ah...never thought of that
<Odd-rationale> martin_: cool :P
<vidd> martin_, glad to hear that hal can be beaten into shape =]
<vidd> (now if it would only listen to synaptics
<martin_> he he..
<vidd> martin_, Odd-rationale go rent "A Space Odyssey" for mor insite into why "HAL" is not a good name for something you want to auto-configure your system!
<martin_> When i look at the system monitor the xorg is still using a lot of CPU, but not as much as before and the system feels much more responsive..
<martin_> Thanks for the help you guys!
<Odd-rationale> np
<DetroitLibertyPe> hurray for disconnecting
<DetroitLibertyPe> What are the +
<DetroitLibertyPe> what are the +'s to upgrading to 8.10 insead fo staying with the LTS of 8.07?
<zoredache> you get newer versions of things...
<DetroitLibertyPe> well i'm a big fan of "if it ain't broke dont' fix it"
<DetroitLibertyPe> Like when I upgrade to Mandriva 2009, stuff didn't work as well as it used to, which is the whole reason i checked out Xubuntu in the first place
<DetroitLibertyPe> and I liked the idea of LTS for 3 years
<vidd> DetroitLibertyPe, what is interesting to note: while the LTS is supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server, they are released every 2 years (at least, if the current cycle continues)
<vidd> The puirpose behind having LTS is more for companies where the idea of upgrading multitudes of systems every 6 months is a little less then desireable.
<DetroitLibertyPe> okay
<DetroitLibertyPe> Any idea why on the setup i Have now if i edit the config to allow the scroll buttons on my marble mouse to work then my PC never shuts down completley?
<shane_> hello i need to know how to switch from kubuntu to xubuntu
<shane_> is it posible to run a sudo comand and have it done
<vidd> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<shane_> TY
<hhh2> what remain?
<DetroitLibertyPe> I'm guessing there's a similar option for the other way XFCE to KDE?
<jarnos> I made some script that helps you to remove some desktop environment, but keep another desktop environment plus specified applications
<vidd> jarnos, it would be useful to have a "xfce-to-cli-only =]
<jarnos> vidd: Is there a metapackage that depends on basic cli-only packages?
<privet_> where do I set the "open file with application" config for applications like thunderbird?
<zoredache>  jarnos a cli system usually is just a system installed with the 'standard' task.  see 'tasksel --task-packages standard'
<vidd> jarnos, so far as i know...just ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard
<vidd> but i dont know for sure if that is all of it
<vidd> privet_, right-click the item and select "open with" .... if you click the "always use...." button, it makes it permanant
<privet_> vidd: in like thunderbird, I select "open" and in die dropdown it gives me "abiword"
<privet_> vidd: I would like to use openoffice rather..
<privet_> where do I do that?
 * privet_ stops asking stupid questions and selects "other"
<privet_> thanks vidd...
<vidd> privet_, hehe
<vidd> privet_, there are never any "stupid" questions unless they are never asked
<privet_> vidd: agreed, but failing to see "other"...
 * privet_ just sits back and shakes his head
 * vidd did not have the menu open...so his instructions were less the wholly accurate =]
<L_Ryuzaki> hi
<L_Ryuzaki> is there a way to get Itunes for xubuntu?
<zoredache> L_Ryuzaki: what are you really needing?  syncing with an ipod, or a music player that works like itunes?
<L_Ryuzaki> itunes itself for xubuntu
<zoredache> itunes doesn't run on Linux, and last I checked it wouldn't work with wine
<knome> L_Ryuzaki, you should try amarok.
<L_Ryuzaki> eh great time to go find a copy of windows xp
<L_Ryuzaki> well it's my sister is planning on buying me a itunes card but i don't have it and she doesn't know my windows xp has a virus
<L_Ryuzaki> and it's like really heavily virused
<TheSheep> L_Ryuzaki: what is your next question?
<L_Ryuzaki> well don't really have any now
<TheSheep> that's great
<zoredache> tell her to get you an amazon card... the music is cheaper, it is mp3, and there is a downloader on Linux
<L_Ryuzaki> whats it called? amarok?
<knome> L_Ryuzaki, amarok is a music *player*
<L_Ryuzaki> ah
<L_Ryuzaki> well then im clueless
<L_Ryuzaki> wwell what the program is caled
<L_Ryuzaki> called*
<knome> L_Ryuzaki, the program is called "amarok" and you can find it in synaptic by searching "amarok"
<L_Ryuzaki> ah so how do i get music using the amazon card?
<knome> L_Ryuzaki, it supports ipods etc. and many people have said it is much like itunes, but better.
<L_Ryuzaki> and can i put it on my ipod
<L_Ryuzaki> nvm on my last question
<zoredache> gtkpod will let you write the ipod. amazon is a big store on the web, see amazon.com.  They have lots of gift certificate options.  Head to the music store section to get the music downloader
<L_Ryuzaki> so i should ask for a amazon card and download amarok
<L_Ryuzaki> alright thanky
<L_Ryuzaki> and is there any way i can get xubuntu to work faster or is it stuck at the speed it's at until i get a new processor
<zoredache> you can use any music player you like.  But I was just suggestion that amazon music store is far easier to work with from Linux
<L_Ryuzaki> ah
<L_Ryuzaki> so amazon.com lets me download music
<L_Ryuzaki> correct
<L_Ryuzaki> oh
<L_Ryuzaki> how do i get a webcam program that will work with a logitech cam
<privet_> L_Ryuzaki: my take on logitech webcams: every second batch comes with a different internal chipset...
<privet_> some are supported and some are not... major hit-and-miss if you are lucky
<knome> L_Ryuzaki, doesn't depend on program. you need to have working drivers.
<L_Ryuzaki> well i don't have a program that will work with it, the one i got works with certain ones
<L_Ryuzaki> i think the thing is called webcam or something along those lines
<L_Ryuzaki> like on my xp it worked but on here it doesnt
<knome> L_Ryuzaki, as i said, you need to have working drivers. program doesn't matter in linux.
<L_Ryuzaki> ah
<knome> L_Ryuzaki, we can help you better if you tell it's model
<L_Ryuzaki> well what do i need to actully let me get it to work, or stilll just driver
<L_Ryuzaki> i have no clue
<L_Ryuzaki> i got it from my dad
<L_Ryuzaki> i think he ditched the box
<L_Ryuzaki> i would take a picture of it but can't
<knome> driver is basically anything you need.
<L_Ryuzaki> ah
<knome> *everything*
<L_Ryuzaki> well i can describe the web cam, it has a blue circle to edit the quality of the picture, has a logo above it for logitech then right above it has a button to take a picture
<L_Ryuzaki> doubt that helped
<knome> not really
<L_Ryuzaki> yea figured
<L_Ryuzaki> let me go try to find it on logitech.com
<DetroitLibertyPe> vidd:how do I make thunar the default file viewer, or whatever, because when I click on downloaded files and such it just gives me some error of now program associated with this file type
<knome> it's possible that your pc recognises it - when you plug it and run 'lsusb' on terminal, do you get any output which says "logitech" or anything related to the camera?
<jarnos> vidd: Wouldn't command 'sudo apt-get autoremove x11-common' leave you with cli-only?
<vidd> jarnos, if only
<jarnos> vidd: What?
<vidd> jarnos, it leaves little pieces here and there
<vidd> mostly lib files
<vidd> becuase the libs dont depend on x11-common....even though the apps that use those libs do
 * vidd will need to get a cli-only install in a vm and then add xubuntu-desktop
<vidd> jarnos, it really socks cuzz of the "install recommends = yes" crap they started with II
<vidd> DetroitLibertyPe, what file format?
<jarnos> vidd: But doesn't autoremove remove unneeded dependencies of the apps?
<voox> how can I replace the volume manager with the one gnome uses?
<L_Ryuzaki> sorry about that
<L_Ryuzaki> i typed isusb and it sound not found
<L_Ryuzaki> said*
<knome> L_Ryuzaki, it's an L
<L_Ryuzaki> ah
<L_Ryuzaki> logitech quickcam express
<privet_> L_Ryuzaki: lsusb  as in "el"
<L_Ryuzaki> ah
<L_Ryuzaki> or the first letter in my nick lol
<jarnos> vidd: What apps do you mean?
<L_Ryuzaki> so is there any way to get it to work on my comp or is it still just my driver
<L_Ryuzaki> wb
<vidd> jarnos, i will have to get a cli-only install and then apt-get the xubuntu-desktop
<L_Ryuzaki> so anyone know how i can get the Logitech Quickcam Express to work? or is it still my drivers
<L_Ryuzaki> and if it is my drivers how do i fix it?
<vidd> L_Ryuzaki, did you install an app to view webcam?
<jarnos> vidd: Can you give an example of a lib that remains after 'sudo apt-get autoremove x11-common'?
<vidd> jarnos, not at the moment....i already got around it by just doing a cli-only install and adding what i wanted
<L_Ryuzaki> i got something called webcam i believe
<vidd> and what happens when you try to use it?
<vidd> my logitech web cam just worked
<L_Ryuzaki> well i don't actually get a app, i got it using the synaptic
<vidd> o....k..... so what are you doing that makes you think your webcam ISNT working?
<L_Ryuzaki> well when i press  the button to take a picture nothing happends
<vidd> so far as i know...they work out-of-the-box....you just need to install an app to use them
<L_Ryuzaki> and besides the terminal there is no other way to know if i have a webcam installed
<vidd> what application do you have listening to the button call and where is it storing the pics?
<vidd> L_Ryuzaki, when you type lsusb and it shows the webcam...its installed
<vidd> you just need an app to control it
<vidd> L_Ryuzaki, try the app "cheese"
<vidd> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2334 kB, installed size 7140 kB
<L_Ryuzaki> hi i got a program to record videos called Kino and it doesn't do anything when i go to capture
<L_Ryuzaki> i've tried hitting enter
<vidd> !info cheese | L_Ryuzaki
<ubottu> l_ryuzaki: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2334 kB, installed size 7140 kB
<L_Ryuzaki> alright thank you
<L_Ryuzaki> and cool as hell script
<L_Ryuzaki> brb
<DetroitLibertyPe> vidd:I'm not realy sure what file format, I just want any file to default to opening the location using Thunar, like Windows Explorer does in XP
<vidd> DetroitLibertyPe, sorry....im going home now....wont be back for about 2.5-3 hours
<vidd> =[
<floating> is there some desktop enhancements in xubuntu
<floating> or in ubuntu
<floating> tyopoytatehoste in finnish
<knome> a-aaa!
 * lifestream asks: Hey, I'm about to reinstall ubuntu so I thought I'd install Xubuntu instead o of Ubuntu. The only question of concern is: Do MOUSE  Previous Song/Next Song work on XUBUNTU?
<lifestream> Without setting it up manually
<naenae8765> ﻿ok im having some problems with this older laptop of mine its a dell latitude CPx. i just recently installed Xubuntu 8.10 on it. and everything was working great. Untill i installed all the security and recomended updates. after it sseems now everytime i start it up i have no Panels. (the long bars that go across the top and bottom of the screen) they have dissapeared. and this is a problem because i need them to access
<knome> naenae8765, alt+f2 -> xfce4-panel
<knome> naenae8765, when logging out next time, save session. the next time, uncheck the checkbox.
<naenae8765> let me try that
<naenae8765> ok uncheck what check box
<naenae8765> cause that seems to got my panels back
<naenae8765> but what check box u talking bout
<knome> naenae8765, when logging out
<lifestream> Any of you able to use mouse buttons in XFCE (next/previous song, etc) on xfce without manual setup
<knome> naenae8765, there's an option to save the session
<knome> naenae8765, you want to check that the next time you log out to get the panels running automatically.
<knome> naenae8765, but after that, you might want to uncheck it.
<naenae8765> ok im confused
<naenae8765> this only happens when i decide to logg out
<knome> naenae8765, or shut down.
<naenae8765> ok i see the check box
<naenae8765> dont u want me to check it
<knome> naenae8765, yes, once at least
<naenae8765> ok it is checked
<naenae8765> so i am restarting
<knome> naenae8765, log out is ok.
<naenae8765> i will see if its still there when i logg back in
<naenae8765> wont take long to restart
<knome> naenae8765, whatever
<naenae8765> ok and then from now on you want me to leave it unchecked unless i have this problem again right???
<knome> lifestream, can't promise you that.
<knome> naenae8765, well, if you want all your open apps when closing to be opened when you login, you can leave it checked
<naenae8765> so basically it should be fixed then
<knome> naenae8765, eg. if you have firefox running and you shut down, you will get a firefox window open when you log in the next time
<knome> yes.
<knome> it will be
<naenae8765> ok question is why did it do this after the updates
<naenae8765> why did this happen in the first place?
<knome> i don't know and i suppose nobody knows.
<knome> the panels disappear now and then for somebody.
<naenae8765> ok so obviously you guys have run into this problem before????
<knome> yes... few times a week
<knome> at least
<knome> or sth.
<naenae8765> LOL
<naenae8765> wow
<naenae8765> damn if only i would have known how to fix this before
<knome> it's quite known bug, unfortunately :(
<naenae8765> ya
<naenae8765> i think it only happens on low  end machines. it seems because they have trouble running the new properties that come along with the updates for the panels
<naenae8765> cause i noticed a few things have changed on the panel from before
<knome> not really.
<knome> it can happen without any update or action
<naenae8765> oh
<naenae8765> strange
<knome> definitely
<naenae8765> only happens after updates for me
<knome> ok, good to know
<naenae8765> ya
<naenae8765> u were very helpful
<naenae8765> how often are u on?
<knome> too often
<naenae8765> koool
<naenae8765> im going to add u to my friends
<knome> there's a lot of other people
<naenae8765> u know quite a bit bout linux dont you
<knome> i have like 4 years exprience with linux desktops and a few more with servers
<naenae8765> sweet
<naenae8765> ya ur  my new best friend
<knome> hehe
<naenae8765> because every now and then i run into kinks
<naenae8765> i love geeks
<naenae8765> i am one
<knome> there's a lot of us here
<naenae8765> but its helpful when theres bigger ones than me
<knome> sure
<naenae8765> smart people love
<naenae8765> it
<naenae8765> i cant stand stupid peop-le
<knome> there's even people who know more than me
<naenae8765> right...theres always someone bigger
<knome> and i do need a little bit help from them every now and then
<naenae8765> ya me and u both
<naenae8765> im using pidgin
<naenae8765> let me see if i can add u
<knome> once you get to know the linux basics (like how to build packages etc.) you're good on your way
<knome> on IRC you can't have "friends" :)
<naenae8765> ya i can
<naenae8765> just added u
<naenae8765> lol
<knome> a-ha... i suppose it's just a link to private message
#xubuntu 2008-11-14
<spadewarrior> hi
<Lancelot> how do i join a new network using xchat>
<Lancelot> ?
<Odd-rationale> Lancelot: /connect irc.oftc.net ?
<Lancelot> k, let me try
<Lancelot> didn't work :/
<Odd-rationale> Lancelot: hmm... dunno then. i don't use xchat... i was just guessing... :P
<Lancelot> lol, k, that's fine
<Lancelot> thanks anyway though ;)
<Lancelot> can I use ubuntu 8.10 commands in my xubuntu terminal?
<TheSheep> Lancelot: depends, but mostly yes
<TheSheep> Lancelot: you will want to use 'mousepad' instead of 'gedit', that's for sure
<wormsxulla> hello. i have a usb adapter in which i put my phone memory card. on windows, when i "eject" it, the light turns off. on xubuntu, it doesn't shut down when i unmount it. is it normal?
<Necrosan> yes
<wormsxulla> so there is no way to be sure it's unmounted? it still appears in thunar
<mhd720> hello
<aaron_> can I use ubuntu 8.10 scripts in my xubuntu terminal?
<aaron_> i mean, do they work?
<Odd-rationale> Lancelot: what kind of scripts?
<Lancelot> http://www.dailygyan.com/2008/11/10-things-you-should-do-immediately.html
<Lancelot> those ones, 0dd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> Lancelot: you mean those commands?
<Odd-rationale> Lancelot: all of those commands will work on all ubuntu machines...
<Odd-rationale> Lancelot: although, i would reccomend getting the info off the official website...
<Odd-rationale> Lancelot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Odd-rationale> Lancelot: Nor am i particularly fond of acroread...
<Odd-rationale> Lancelot: also, you might just want to install the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" meta-packages, as it contains flash, java, and a bunch more codecs...
<Odd-rationale> Lancelot: libdvdcss2 and w32codecs can be gotten from medibuntu repo, as shown in the link i posted above.
<Lancelot> thanks, 0dd-rationale! :)
<R1cochet> is there a disk partition/resize tool for hardy?
<Robb_M> gparted works R1cochet
<R1cochet> i have a disk with 3 partitions and 2 OS's i would like to wipe both OS's, install 8.10 and take empty space and attack to old partition
<R1cochet> attach*
<R1cochet> Robb_M: can it create join to NTFS?
<R1cochet> Nevermind Thank ¥ou again
<Robb_M> im not sure, sorry...im helping in a mulitutde of rooms so im definately lagging in responses.
<R1cochet> all good i checked their homepage and it says right there cant miss it
<R1cochet> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<R1cochet> features page
<Smegzor> I have a xubuntu install that locks up soon after X is started and before the login can be displayed.  It appears to be a problem with the graphics driver it wants to use.  How do I make it use vesa or something?
<volo> hi
<hank> hi
<RAVTUX> hello all
<RAVTUX> Grey_Loki: hi
<gabkdlly> hi
<RAVTUX> gabkdlly: whats up?
<gabkdlly> I am contemplating the possibility to privatize government.  What is up with you?
<RAVTUX> recovering from going to the dentist then biting my own lip when it was numb
<gabkdlly> ouch :(
<RAVTUX> when the numbness wore off is it when it really hurt
<dosingrat> When trying to install from CD, just when the installer begins loading it switches to the ash shell. We didn't even get to keyboard settings. What might be a problem. ISO file downloaded from Xubuntu site. Thank you.
<nonie> hello,
<nonie> how can i configure the wifi to 64bit wep passphrase
<nonie> it shows me 40/128 setting
<nonie> anyone?
<gabkdlly> hi
<gabkdlly> my network configuration tool is only showing me a hexidecimal option and an ascii option.  Then again, I am using gutsy.
<gabkdlly> nonie: did you just go ahead and try the 40/128 option?
<TheSheep> maybe they meant 40-128? you know, they can guess by the length of the passphrase you actually enter...
<vidd> gabkdlly, what kind of encryption do you have?
<gabkdlly> I also use wep
<vidd> gabkdlly, wep only has hex and ascii
<vidd> gabkdlly, check your router's wep settings....it will be set to either hex or ascii
<gabkdlly> yeah, sorry, I meant to tell that to nonie
<vidd> you will want it to match
<vidd> ah...nvmd then
<gabkdlly> looks like we lost nonie
<nonie> im still here just went to the restroom
<nonie> yep i tried 40/128 just doest work
<nonie> actually its in my office network
<nonie> all is running except this
<nonie> i have pclinuxos running wifi without any problem
<vidd> nonie, perhaps you may want to look into wicd
<vidd> http://wicd.sourceforge.net
<nonie> wicd, is it on synaptics too.
<vidd> no
<nonie> ill check in the website you gave me. hold on.
<vidd> you would need to either download the .deb or add the repo
<vidd> nonie, it will require you to completely uninstall the default network manager in *buntu
<nonie> network manager in synaptics?
<vidd> nonie, when you try to install it, it will tell you the conflic
<vidd> fix the conflict and you will be good to go
<nonie> ok i wil try it right now.
<nonie> tnx guys.let you know if it works or not.
<vidd> nonie, i think wicd is used by pclinuxos by defaut
<nonie> good, then ill be getting two linuxes working....
<nonie> do i have to remove the network manager first?
<vidd> nonie, wicd is a wonderful tool....VERY simple to get working on any linux
<nonie> i added the wicd website in the repos and the public key
<vidd> nonie, just do the apt-get install.....
<nonie> ok
 * vidd added it via dpkg so his install was different
<nonie> if you install wicd via synaptic it removes the network manager prior to install.
<nonie> just doing it right now.
<nonie_> insalled wicd but it cannot detect my wireless interface
<nonie_> i used ndiswrapper to check the interface and it detects it.
<nonie_> only on wicd it cannot.
<vidd> nonie_, you need to go into your /etc/network/interfaces and comment out the interface for it
<nonie_> yep i did it
<nonie_> the auto lo
<nonie_> iface lo inet loopback
<nonie_> it was automatically created after install
<nonie_> i used application/system/wireless drivers to check if the wireless
<nonie_> car is detected. but if i try to configure it.
<nonie_> i cannot
<nonie_> i configure the network and gives me an error cannot find configuration on network
<nonie_> i chcked with ndiswrapper -l and it shows the wireless card
<nonie_> strange...
<nonie_> anybody?
<buzz_> anyone here used the "remote desktop viewer" which comes with xubuntu - binary is called "vinagre". if i run it and put in an ip and press connect it jsut crashes!
<TheSheep> buzz_: does it show any messages when you run it from terminal?
<buzz_> TheSheep, yup http://pastebin.com/m730d779f
<TheSheep> buzz_: looks like you found a bug, can you please report it?
<TheSheep> !bugs | buzz_
<ubottu> buzz_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<buzz_> thanks yeh i have plenty of open bugs on launchpad. but i was hoping others might have this problem, i fear it is only me,. aah well
<TheSheep> buzz_: it might be related to your graphics card and/or drivers
<buzz_> it is this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vinagre/+bug/287542 but i am unable to fix it like this guy
<wormsxulla_> hello. can i install a .rpm package on xubuntu?
<TheSheep> wormsxulla_: yes, but it's not recommended
<TheSheep> wormsxulla_: better find a deb
<wormsxulla_> TheSheep: i couldn't find a deb :-( what is the difference?
<buzz_> TheSheep, any other remote desktop client guis for gtk ?
<TheSheep> wormsxulla_: rpm's are packages used by redhat and similar distros, they are from different distrbutions
<TheSheep> wormsxulla_: so there may be difference in what goes where
<TheSheep> buzz_: I don't use any, so don't know
<buzz_> ive confirmed that bug anyway, so it might get attention at some point. although i lost hope with all my open bugs on launchpad for kubuntu related stuff!
<wormsxulla_> TheSheep: may i show you the site i've found with the package, so maybe you'll see if it's "maybe ok" or "not ok at all"?
<TheSheep> wormsxulla_: sure
<wormsxulla_> http://rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=mercury-messenger i want the last one in the table
<TheSheep> wormsxulla_: http://mercury.im/#Download
<TheSheep> wormsxulla_: does it have to be 1.8?
<wormsxulla_> TheSheep: this only offers 1.9, and i want 1.8
<wormsxulla_> (i know, i'm weird)
<TheSheep> wormsxulla_: http://thebachman.info/public/Versions_Ubuntu/mercury-messenger-1.8.deb
<wormsxulla_> yes. 1.9 is full of bugs :)
<wormsxulla_> oh
<wormsxulla_> how did you find it?
<TheSheep> wormsxulla_: I edited the url for 1.9 ;)
<wormsxulla_> hmm, it points to 1.9
<TheSheep> bleh
<wormsxulla_> :) you did what?
<TheSheep> in the repo there is only 1.9 too :/
<wormsxulla_> trying to upgrade me without my consent! ;-)
<TheSheep> wormsxulla_: how about 2.0?
<wormsxulla_> yeah, i wonder where old deb packages go, they seem to just vanish
<TheSheep> wormsxulla_: you could ask them
<wormsxulla_> TheSheep: i'm pretty sure it has (and don't want to experience) MORE bugs. - i've read the forums! i trust 1.8
<wormsxulla_> TheSheep: hehe
<wormsxulla_> also, i'm on gutsy, so 2.0 will probably want me to be on hardy or something
<TheSheep> I wouldn't know
<TheSheep> wormsxulla_: btw, that rpm seems to be made from deb
<wormsxulla_> nor i! :)
<TheSheep> wormsxulla_: you could try it with alien
<TheSheep> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<wormsxulla_> TheSheep: so that "could" work? according to Your Great Knowledge Of Those Things
<wormsxulla_> ah
<TheSheep> wormsxulla_: I have no personal experience with alien
 * wormsxulla_ kinda like aliens :)
<wormsxulla_> but still, not everyone has the latest versions, aren't they kept in some big dustbin on the internet?
<wormsxulla_> aren't the oldest, i mean
<TheSheep> wormsxulla_: nope, the internet we use is already the dustbin
<wormsxulla_> :)
<wormsxulla_> you're using web 2.0, i'm still on 0.09
<vidd> wormsxulla_, alien is ok in a pinch....but in my experience, getting the latest deb...even if its a version or too behind the rpm works better then alien'ing the rpm in
<wormsxulla_> vidd: ah. so i should try to find the latest 1.8 deb *somewhere*
<wormsxulla_> humpf
<zoredache> you could find the source package for 1.8 and recompile it
<wormsxulla_> zoredache: i don't know how to compile :-(
<blender_> what was the question
<wormsxulla_> the question about "compile"?
<blender_> just says "don't know how to compile"
<wormsxulla_> yes. that's a fact, not a question :)
<blender_> anyone know of a better way to use and install bitchx
<blender_> so what are you trying to install?
<blender_> compile?
<wormsxulla_> mercury messenger 1.8 :)
<blender_> and why do you compile that package
<blender_> ?
<blender_> they have a .dev
<blender_> .deb
<wormsxulla_> i don't
<wormsxulla_> they do?
<wormsxulla_> where?
<blender_> then what's the problem?
<blender_> http://mercury.im/
<wormsxulla_> finding the 1.8 deb package when everything which seem to still exist is 1.9 or 2.0
<blender_> is it just for support of msn chat?
<blender_> the one they have listed is 1.0
<blender_> 1.9
<wormsxulla_> so zoredache said: then compile it, and then you arrived while i said: i don't know how to, etc. etc.
<wormsxulla_> no
<blender_> compile is super easy
<wormsxulla_> sure
<blender_> depending on how many packages you're missing
<blender_> generally the readme file explains everything
<blender_> ./configure
<blender_> make
<blender_> make install
<wormsxulla_> blender_: thanks, but compiling isn't for me
<blender_> three very simple commands
<blender_> ok
<blender_> so then...you don't have an issue
<Odd-rationale> what about checkinstall
<Odd-rationale> ?
<Odd-rationale> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<blender_> yeah and
<blender_> make clean
<blender_> you know where a nice bitchx package might be found...other than bitchx.org
<blender_> bitch.com
<volo> hi
<Odd-rationale> !hi | volo
<ubottu> volo: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<volo> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx
<Odd-rationale> !thanks | volo
<ubottu> volo: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<volo> :)
<gasmask> Hi. I set up a RAID 5 with mdadm, set it up with ext3 filesystem following this guide http://bfish.xaedalus.net/?p=188. I also added this line to fstab to mount on boot: /dev/md0 /var/media auto defaults 0 3. But when I reboot, the array is not mounted, and when I try to mount it, it says it doesn't exist! I then assemble the array with: mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1. I then can mount it.   How c
<gasmask> an I have this happen automatically?
<zoredache> gasmask: you might need to updated your /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<gasmask> hmmm, what would I need to add to it?
<zoredache> on my system I let the installer setup the array.  I have a line in there like this -- ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=77b3d5b0:fa7122be:77105787:fefc690b
<gasmask> ok, I'll check that out
<zoredache> do a man mdadm.conf to information about the file.  My guess is that you would need to put something like that line that describes your array
<gasmask> ok, thanks
<gasmask> awesome!
#xubuntu 2008-11-15
<R1cochet> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<outlaw686> Hey, I am having problems setting up wireless, I had this card working before I formatted my computer and upgraded to 8.10. the wireless utility did now work before either. I tried going into the console and typed "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid<myessid> key <my128bitkey>. It seemed to associate with the access point as I was able to get signal strength and link quality to show.
<outlaw686> but when I go into if config the interface doesnt show
<outlaw686> ifconfig*
<Odd-rationale> outlaw686: did you do "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" ?
<outlaw686> yea i tried that the card came up and showed in ifconfig, but I only got an inet 6 address when I tried to ping my router I got connection cannot be established
<outlaw686> when i reset the computer it dissapeared
<outlaw686> it says the link encap is ethernet could that have anything to do with it?
<outlaw686> and is the hardware address the same thing as the MAC or is it completly different?
<Odd-rationale> yes, hardware address is MAC address..
<outlaw686> yea the address is wrong too...
<outlaw686> there no ethernet adaptor on this machine, there is a dialup adaptor
<outlaw686> I'm sure I never changed the mac address and that I have the address in my router but I'm gonna turn of MAC filtering and see what happens
<R1cochet> trying to connect BT keyboard and mouse in 8.10 but i keep getting: sudo: hidd: command not found
<R1coch3t> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<outlaw6860> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MUTU> Hi, I downloaded the ISO file of xubuntu and need to install it on a laptop that has no CD-ROM. I need to get the files onto a USB pen and make it bootable. Is there an easy way to do this?
<zoredache> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MUTU> cheers for the pointers
<MUTU> UNetbootin rules :D it does all the work for me :D
<MUTU> thanks zoredache
<MUTU> next time i'll try to look for things the easier way first :D
<exmachina> wtf's the name of the terminal in xubuntu?
<karen> anyone around that can help?
<atarinox> Hi can anyone recommend an alternative to Rhythmbox for an audio player? I like how the media library is setup by default, but that's about where my affection for RB ends.
<buzz__> atarinox, amarok? (kde though i know)
<atarinox> buzz__, amarok is kde only?
<buzz__> well. no. you can run it on xubuntu sure
<R1cochet> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<martin_> does anyone know how to browse networked drive graphically?
<buzz__> well, you can mount it with smbmount and then browse from thunar.. or install some gnome stuff like gnome-commander
<buzz__> of course, im assuming you mean windows networking. nfs you can mount with nfs-client
<martin_> okay thanks!
<R1cochet> how do i install a 32bit proggy in 64amd?
<martin_> thanks buzz, smbmount worked great! Cheers!
<jbbarnes> Running Xubuntu 8.10. Can someone tell me how to install Ooo 3.0? apt-get only offers 2.4, Thanks.
<privet_> jbbarnes: you need add a 3rd party source for that
<privet_> http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu
<privet_> jbbarnes: add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main"
<privet_> just without the quotes
<jbbarnes> Great. I will try that. Thanks.
<L_ryuzaki> hey
<L_ryuzaki> is there any way to increase the speed of xubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> L_ryuzaki: upgrade hardware... :P
<L_ryuzaki> freezes when i try to do update manager T.T
<L_ryuzaki> oh
<L_ryuzaki> nv
<L_ryuzaki> nvm*
<L_ryuzaki> misread big time
<L_ryuzaki> I have like No money until my birthday
<L_ryuzaki> which i'm spending it on games
<Odd-rationale> L_ryuzaki: well the best way around that is to just use the terminal... sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Odd-rationale> apt-get is a lot faster than all the gui update-manager...
<L_ryuzaki> well terminal like slows my comp(yeah my computer pretty much sucks)
<L_ryuzaki> like right now if i try to go to another web page, i will need to restart my comp, and all i have running is chatzilla and youtube
<Odd-rationale> L_ryuzaki: specs?
<L_ryuzaki> unno how to get to em
<Odd-rationale> L_ryuzaki: processor speed, ram, etc...
<L_ryuzaki> i don't know how to see that
<Odd-rationale> L_ryuzaki: uname -a
<Odd-rationale> L_ryuzaki: and: free -m
<jbbarnes> privet_ : Thanks. O00 3.0 installed. How could I have figured out what to add to my sources.list? I didn't even know where to look.
<paul___> ok, so, i added aircrack with the package manager, but im not sure where to go to run it, or the command in terminal, any suggestions? its not in any list under Applications
<Odd-rationale> paul___: it is best to find a tutorial online on how to use aircrack...
<Odd-rationale> paul___: also see the manpage: man aircrack-ng
<paul___> aye, ok
<Odd-rationale> paul___: and, be responsible.
<paul___> dont worry, i do, thank you
<L_ryuzaki_> hi
<L_ryuzaki> when i did the uname -a i copied and now it won't let me paste it
<Odd-rationale> L_ryuzaki: try highlighting, then middle clicking?
<L_ryuzaki> 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<L_ryuzaki> there we go
<Odd-rationale> and what about free -m ?
<L_ryuzaki> eh can't manage to get terminal to do much, it slows my computer to much
<L_ryuzaki> I think I am just going to format my XO
<L_ryuzaki> XP*
<L_ryuzaki> My comp can't handle xubuntu that well
<L_ryuzaki> thanks for helping
<L_ryuzaki> Sorry i can't do much on my slow computer
<Odd-rationale> k. np
<privet_> what application do I use to manage my 3G PCMCIA card?
<privet_> this is on 8.10
<MUTU> Good morning! I bet no one can help me this time :P
<MUTU> last night i set up my new laptop with xubuntu and i managed to connect to the wireless network
<MUTU> this morning it refuses to conenct
<MUTU> it keeps popping up the window to input the password, with the password already filled in
<MUTU> could it be that the laptop became conscious that i hate laptops?
<yeryry> heh.. you got further than me.. I "upgraded" to 8.10 and now have no wifi at all and no working network config program..
<MUTU> mmm
<MUTU> thanks for the solidarety
<MUTU> lol
<abec> hi all, i've have upgraded from xubunt 8.04 to 8.10 but now it didin't work. it load all well until it arrive to start X. have anyone the same prolem?
<yeryry> abec: What happens?
<abec> blak screen
<yeryry> nvidia?
<abec> and the cpu stops woking, i cant switch to other consoles
<abec> no
<yeryry> oh, then different to what I had at one point..
<abec> the only thing that i an suppose is that when during the installation, asked me if i want to change the menu.lst file i choosed to mantain the old configuration
<abec> can it be?
<yeryry> I would hope something like that wouldn't make it die completely.. but I have no idea really heh
<abec> what is your problem with nvidia?
<yeryry> I had black screen, and other times warnings about drivers and only getting low resolution, but I could still switch to other consoles ok
<yeryry> I fixed it eventually by removing a second Device entry from xorg.conf..
<abec> where is the configuration file for X?
<yeryry> /etc/X11
<abec> umh....it isn't there in my system
<abec> whereis command give me the same answer
<abec> how can i switch to the text line mode boot during the sturtup?
<yeryry> ok, reinstalling networkmanager didn't fix it..
<yeryry> no idea.. I guess there's a key you press/hold down during boot to get that.. dunno what though
<LeAstrale> yeryry, Have you tried using Wicd instead of NM ?
<LeAstrale> abec, You should be able to push a key to entet the grub menu at some point during boot and then select fallback
<yeryry> no.. should I?
<LeAstrale> yeryry, In some cases it works out alot better than nm
<LeAstrale> I think you should try it :)
<yeryry> umm.. whats the package name?
<LeAstrale> wicd afaik
<abec> umh....sorry leAstrale but what do you mean with "select fallback"?
<LeAstrale> abec, I can't remember the exact name ubuntu uses for it. Its "fallback" on arch
<LeAstrale> abec, It should be the 2. option in the grub menu'
<LeAstrale> normally
<LeAstrale> yeryry, http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<LeAstrale> yeryry, Im just gonna try to install it myself. Might drop from here. so brb
<yeryry> oh its not a ubuntu-provided thing?
<LeAstrale> yeryry, not exactly. they have their own repo for it
<yeryry> ah
<LeAstrale> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<LeAstrale> There should be installation instructions :)
<yeryry> well I can configure stuff myself from command line.. its just 8.04 had a working network config gui, so its a bit annoying that 8.10 doesn't for me..
<LeAstrale> yeryry, Times change.. 8.04 --> 8.10 my Netgear wg111v3 USB wifi dongle worked out of the box :)
<LeAstrale> It didn't in 8.04
<yeryry> if I manage to get madwifi to install, I might have a look at wicd..
<LeAstrale> yeryry, I have no experience with madwifi. but wicd has proved its worth to me on Kubuntu quite some times
<yeryry> I think I'll try it then
<yeryry> not only my wifi but my wired network stopped working right after I upgraded.. so..
<LeAstrale> :O That sucks
<LeAstrale> I've never had issues with ethernet except for on the EEE box..
<LeAstrale> abec, You found the option I was talking about?
<abec> no
<yeryry> it doesn't retain settings between reboots, so I have to do commands each time when I start.. but maybe thats just networkmanager being dumb..
<yeryry> abec: right right at the start of the boot, it'll say something about grub.. press whatever it says then..
<abec> ok
<abec> that is easy
<abec> but i haven't understood where i can find thath opption
<LeAstrale> yeryry, Have you added you WPA/WEP key to the keychain?
<LeAstrale> abec, You have 4-5 seconds at boot where you can push any button to enter the grub boot menu
<abec> in the grub i can only select to start the system on normal way or in rescue mode, and the resue mode didn'help me
 * yeryry was talking about wired then.. haven't got anywhere with wifi yet
<LeAstrale> From within there you can choose rescue mode
<LeAstrale> rescue mode = cli only logged in as root
<abec> ok i know
<abec> and i tried it before coming in this channel but it diden't help me
<abec> i tried to fix automatically evrithing that it proposed to me, bu nothing
<LeAstrale> Now Im on wicd
<LeAstrale> abec, Wasn't that what you we're searrching for? :S
<abec> no, i what that whn the system is booting i can read everything it do, i don't want to see the banner with xubuntu logo
<abec> (sorry form my bad english:P)
<LeAstrale> enter rescue mode and reconfigure xorg-server
<LeAstrale> Let me just look up the commands
<LeAstrale> Your system boots fine you just don't want the Xubuntu splash?
<LeAstrale> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is the command for reconfiguring resolutions and so on :)
<abec> no, my system boot fine until it start x, i suppose, becouse before entering in graphical desktop i have only a black screen and i can't do anythin
<abec> i can't switch to the ttys
<abec> or reboot the system with the keyboard
<abec> this after i have upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10
<yeryry> doh.. I should have looked.. I've got intel wifi card installed, not atheros.. no wonder madwifi won't work lol.. but hrm I don't remember doing that..
<yeryry> but why did it work ok in 8.04 but not 8.10.. hmm
<abec> the only supposition is that thi problem comes becouse i answered that i want to mantain the old menu,lst when the upgrading progrma asked me
<abec> can it be that there is something new in the menu,lst?
<LeAstrale> yeryry, Good one there ;)
<LeAstrale> Intel works OOTB for me with 4965 on a Dell latitude D630 using Intrepid RC
<LeAstrale> abec, Try reconfiguring the xserver liek i proposed. I gotta move location
<LeAstrale> be back in 20 mins or so
<LeAstrale> adios for now
<abec> ok
<abec> thanks
<martin_> does anyone know if there is a way I can drag menu items to the desktop?
<mutu310> i'm on the verge of uninstalling xubuntu. damn bugs :@
<martin_> what do you find is buggy mutu310?
<mutu310> yesterday i set it up
<mutu310> set up wifi
<mutu310> to connect, you have to click connect and the password pops up
<mutu310> and around 5th time it worked
<mutu310> today it just won't connect
<mutu310> been trying for hours
<mutu310> moreover it keeps forgetting settings
<martin_> and it doesn't remember your password?
<mutu310> and i have to reinput them
<mutu310> no i put it in, correctly, and it pops up again and re-asks m
<yeryry> mutu310: maybe you should try that wicd tha LeAstrale recommended..
<mutu310> i set manual network ip settings on my wired connection and it keeps forgetting them each time
<martin_> I found that debian did that, very annoying! I wish I could help
<mutu310> and the worst thing is this
<mutu310> most of the times i'm reinputting the wifi details
<mutu310> i put in everything and the pass etc
<mutu310> then i try to connect to it
<mutu310> and the window shows me the basic details
<mutu310> but the password field is blank
<mutu310> (so it would have forgotten it)
<mutu310> and everything is greyed out
<mutu310> except for the cancel button
<mutu310> yeryry: i'll try, if i can manage to get it to connect wired at least
<martin_> well xfce4 on ubuntu uses gnomes network manager, perhaps it has something to do with gnome keyring thingy!
<mutu310> perhaps it would be a good idea to "upgrade" to Ubuntu?
<mutu310> could it be less buggy perhaps?
<martin_> does it show in Passwords and Encrypted key under accessories?
<yeryry> great.. now apt-get autoremove removed my running kernel image..
<martin_> I find gnome ubuntu's know too annoying and it install stuff I don't need, and xfce4 i find okay, except icon management
<martin_> yeryry have you just installed updates?
<yeryry> no
<martin_> and apt auto-removed running kernel? Strange! I think it might have just said it did
<yeryry> I think it did.. it was saying stuff about grub and vmlinux
<martin_> I say this because, on a newly installed xubuntu system, I did updates, it said there were kernel updates, but it was the exact same kernel as i'm running
<yeryry> but I reinstalled it to make sure
<martin_> unless you specifically installed a different kernel, when you clean up apt etc it should have any bad effects on your system, I don't think!
<martin_> I myself would have left it alone and not reinstalled it and rebooted to see what happens
<yeryry> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<yeryry>   fakeroot libhyphen0 linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic dkms libwps-0.1-1
<yeryry> heh..
<martin_> what does uname -a give you?
<yeryry> that version
<martin_> yeah I had the same thing with kernel updates, it appentely installed a new kernel, the same one I already running, strange, it never effected anything mind
<yeryry> aha, my friend google found my wifi answer
<yeryry> needed to install linux-firmware package..
<martin_> and it worked?
<martin_> stores passwords etc?
<yeryry> heh haven't tried that yet
<yeryry> but eth1 showing now which is better than before
<martin_> congrats
<yeryry> ok.. uninstalling that useless networkmanager and going to try wicd
<mutu310> yeryry: I installed wicd now as you told me, but before i even use it... is it possible to have it on the panel at the top?
<mutu310> cos if i right click and do "add", i don't see it listed
<yeryry> heh no idea, I've not used it yet..
<yeryry> it was LeAstrale who was recommending it, and he vanished..
<mutu310> ah
<mutu310> wicd doesn't work for me
<yeryry3> hm.. installed wicd.. it detects my interfaces and finds wifi networks.. better than networkmanager..
<yeryry3> but when I try to connect wifi, it keeps trying but nothing happens, and wired network disconnects..
<mutu310> i'm gonna try ubuntu
<yeryry3> mutu310: after rebooting after installing wicd I did get an icon for it in system try
<yeryry3> tray..
<mutu310> oh
<mutu310> let me try a reboot
<mutu310> but for me
<mutu310> i put in the SSID
<mutu310> and it just doesn't see the wireless network at all
<yeryry3> does it show any other networks?
<mutu310> no
<yeryry3> hm
<mutu310> the other was seeing mine and my neighbour's
<mutu310> this sees nothing at all
<martin_> mutu have you tried wifi radar?
<yeryry3> it uninstalled wifi radar for me when I installed wicd..
<mutu310> yeah me too
<mutu310> it uninstalled 3 or 4 things which i don't remember what they were
<mutu310> so i basically need to format again
<wormsxulla> uh?
<wormsxulla> why format?
<wormsxulla> if you uninstall wicd, the network manager will be back
<mutu310> i will try installing ubuntu maybe all the problems i have will go away
<wormsxulla> does any of the network managers see networks?
<mutu310> the default one did
<mutu310> yesterday it was working fine and connecting even after reboots
<wormsxulla> but you can't connect?
<mutu310> then i go to sleep
<mutu310> wake up
<martin_> if you have network manager installed it will be same as ubuntu, xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce4,
<mutu310> and it refuses to connect
<martin_> and xubuntu uses ubuntu's network manager
<mutu310> it keeps telling me no wireless networks found
<martin_> what wifi card do you have?
<mutu310> i'm using WPA Personal
<mutu310> don't know, i'm using a laptop
<wormsxulla> i had the same problems, and in fact it looks like the wifi card is *very* sensitive to the antenna position
<yeryry> lol.. weird
<yeryry> it shows my network in the list..
<martin_> does lspci -nn and paste the results
<yeryry> when I try to connect, it seems to set the right ssid and key, but doesn't associate
<mutu310> i went downstairs in the same room
<yeryry> and wired network stops....
<yeryry> seems it kills my whole lan..
<mutu310> i'm on my PC now martin_, and you wouldn't like it if i could paste either
<mutu310> cos there's a whole page
<wormsxulla> pastebin.com !
<mutu310> ah wait i found the wifi one
<yeryry> paste.ubuntu.com
<wormsxulla> yeryry: ;p
<mutu310> Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0013] (rev 01)
<martin_> thanks
<martin_> wait a sec
<martin_> what xubuntu are you using?
<mutu310> 8.10
<martin_> okay
<martin_> I can seem to find any relevent information on the net, but I think that card show natively been supported by the ath5k driver that comes with ubuntu
<martin_> 8relevant
<yeryry> you need to install backports whatever for that
<yeryry> (ath5k)
<martin_> did atheros open source a driver that supported those cards?
<martin_> do this lsmod | grep ath
<mutu310> you gonna laugh at me
<mutu310> how do i copy and paste from terminal from a laptop?
<mutu310> i have no wheel mouse to click
<mutu310> ah both at once lol
<martin_> highlight the the output, edit > copy
<martin_> you have a working trackpad right?
<mutu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72345/
<yeryry> not my day... now my other windows box is refusing to boot -.-
<mutu310> argh
<martin_> did you install madwifi drivers?
<mutu> no
<mutu> sudo apt-get install madwifi?
<martin_> no,
<yeryry> that ath_pci is madwifi..
<martin_> i'll explain in a sex
<martin_> *sec
<mutu310> how can i get rid of wicd and get everything back as it was pls? :P
<mutu310> cos _at least_ before it was detecting networks
<yeryry> heh.. vista uses grub.. odd
<wormsxulla> uninstall it via synaptic?
<martin_> apt-get remove wicd then apt-get install network-manager
<mutu310> wicd removed about 3-4 packages tho not just network-manager
<mutu310> installed wifi-radar now
<martin_> actually I don't think wifi radar works with WPA, well it didn't when I tried it on debian
<martin_> i don't know if ubuntu has an updated version or not
<mutu310> i can't add the network manager to the panel
<mutu310> :(
<yeryry> it should be in the system tray
<yeryry> for me, it wasn't really, it was a 2-pixel wide or so grey part I could click on in the middle of the tray box....
<martin_> ummm
<martin_> reboot
<mutu310> martin_: bingo *shy*
<martin_> lol
<mutu310> lemme go near wifi modem, brb
<floating> hmm installed debian, but this somehow feels laggy or non-responsive compared to xubuntu
<floating> gnome or something
<mutu310> i give up with this. gonna format and put in ubuntu, and if that doesn't work either, i will throw in debian
<martin_> gnome is more sluggy, but I find gnome on debian faster than ubuntu
<mutu310> so you think i should just install debian, martin_?
<martin_> that depend, if you go for stable, it is very old
<martin_> wifi probably wouldn't work
<mutu310> ah k
<martin_> I think you should compile madwifi drivers
<martin_> I had problems with another distro once, wifi card was seen but wouldn't work, I used madwifi drivers and they seems very stable and never disconnected or anything
<mutu310> only problem is i don't know what that means and i don't have the time to do it. if this fails i will probably install XP
<mutu310> i'm a newbie on linux
<martin_> this is what I did, I have atheros wifi card
<mutu310> what I hate about Linux is that when you have a problem, it takes such a long time to fix it unless you're experienced
<martin_> as I don't have a nvidia or amd graphics card, I removed linux-restricted-drivers, apt-got build-essential - downloaded and did make, sudo make install the madwifi drivers
<mutu310> i have ati
<mutu310> onboard ati radeon
<martin_> I probably wouldn't remove restricted modules then, but having said, how did you install the ati card?
<PsiTrax> can anyone help me to create shares? the buttons in the "Shard Folders" are disabled?
<mutu310> it's onboard and it got detected automatically
<mutu310> didn't install any drivers at all
<martin_> psitrax click unlock button
<PsiTrax> its also disabled
<martin_> do you not compiz etc?
<martin_> did you follow the install smb etc before hand? PsiTrax?
<PsiTrax> he asks me to install samba and did it
<PsiTrax> i dont touched any confg file
<martin_> umm, logout and then back in again
<PsiTrax> i set a smb passwort for my user with smbpasswd
 * mutu310 gonna format and put in ubuntu
<martin_> okay, good luck mutu
<mutu310> UNetbootin is a star :)
<martin_> yep
<mutu310> and thank God I found it, because this laptop does not have a CD-ROM
<martin_> PsiTrax, do you just want to connect to a windows share?
<mutu310> go figure that... stupid HP :)
<PsiTrax> no i want to share some folders
<PsiTrax> i currently rebooting the machin
<PsiTrax> button still locked
<PsiTrax> uh man, im in an vnc-session
<PsiTrax> direct on the pc it works
<yeryry> heh..
<martin_> try this sudo  shares-admin
 * yeryry gave up on gui network config.. good old /etc/network/interfaces worked much better
<PsiTrax> i think ill look to my vnc installation again
<PsiTrax> so long, thanks a log guys
<mutu310> martin_: with the Live 'CD', I'm trying to set up the wifi, but it tells me "choose password for default keyring"... do i put in anything or the wifi key?
<martin_> anything
<martin_> remember it though
<martin_> mutu310 by default I have never got ubuntu to work with my atheros card which is a AR242x, it says it recognises it in hardware drivers and is in use, but never works I always have to install madwifi
<mutu310> woohoo i managed
<mutu310> trial and error but it worked
<mutu310> guess it's better than nothing
<martin_> congratulations
<mutu310> install now, bitch! :D
<martin_> mutu, how come you tried xubuntu first?
<mutu310> because it's more lightweight
<martin_> do you have an oldish laptop then?
<mutu310> 1.8GHz, 993MB of available RAM
<mutu310> just one last noobish question martin_...
<mutu310> since i have xubuntu already, i want to use the whole hard disk
<martin_> ubuntu should be fine! I have a relatively new laptop, but I want everything to be speedy
<mutu310> do i use guided - use entire disk?
<mutu310> or does that not create a swap drive?
<martin_> if you only want xubuntu installed and nothing else
<mutu310> ubuntu
<mutu310> and nothing else
<martin_> sorry! yeah, swap will be automatically created
<mutu310> ah ok so use entire disk it is then
<mutu310> ubuntu looks so much nicer to xubuntu :)
<martin_> i think the opposite
<mutu310> everyone with his own opinion
<martin_> yep
<mutu310> is there a way that you can sudo apt-get without having to put in the password?
<martin_> no, unless you su to root
<martin_> or sign in as root, not recommend though
<martin_> su root, enter password, everything from then on, you can do without entering password, but remember after you finish exit back
<gabkdlly> can't one add apt-get to the sudoers file?
<martin_> i guess so
<martin_> i don't know
<mutu310> i feel like doing to su root on startup >:)
<martin_> what user is associated with apt-get?
<martin_> is apt-get associated with?
<mutu310> dunno i created a login mutu
<mutu310> with a password
<mutu310> and leaving everything default
<martin_> sounds good to me
<martin_> everything should be fine!
<gabkdlly> %admin ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/apt-get
<gabkdlly> also, man visudo
<martin_> thanks for the tip
<mutu310> mmm how would that be in newbie language?
<martin_> shouldn't there be brackets somewhere in that line?
<mutu310> please :P
<martin_> edit /etc/sudoers file as root
<gabkdlly> as root, run visudo
<gabkdlly> sudo visudo
<gabkdlly> then add the line %admin All... from  above
<martin_> is that the correct layout gabkdlly?
<martin_> no brackets?
 * vidd would highly recommend against it though
<mutu310> how do i do things "as root"? :S i'd be logged in as mutu but it doesn't allow me to set a root password
<martin_> sudo execute things as root
<vidd> mutu310, to "run as root" type "sudo" befor the command
<mutu310> ah cheers
<martin_> i think is stands for Super User DO?
<martin_> is that correct?
<vidd> martin_, that is what i have heard as well....and "su"="Switch User"
<martin_> either or I guess
<gabkdlly> martin_: your needs for brackets or braces depends on what you want to do.  My line allows any administrator to run apt-get without entering a password.
<martin_> okay, thanks
<gabkdlly> of course, there are good reasons for protecting such commands with a password
<mutu310> SUDO stands for "super user do" according to Yahoo! answers
<mutu310> yeah yeah security bla bla :P
<martin_> thanks mutu
<gabkdlly> :)
<vidd> martin_, and if you want more users to have access to admin rights, you can edit /etc/shadow
<martin_> oh okay, thanks
<gabkdlly> there is also a gui for giving users admin rights
<mutu310> thing is, if i installed the OS that the vast majority of people would have installed, it would still have less security than this with the password disabled :)
<vidd> wait...
<vidd> shadow is the wrong file....that is for fixing password issues
<martin_> it looked rather complicated with all those numbers,
<vidd> the correct file is /etc/group
<martin_> thanks
<gabkdlly> Applications -> System -> Users and Groups
<vidd> gabkdlly, sure...if you dont want to understand how the system works
<martin_> lol
<vidd> mutu310, enabling apt-get without the password is ok...for the most part....but making it possible for all admin users to not have to enter passwords for any sudo command is just as dangerous as installing the operating system from that Redmond company
<vidd> acually...its MORE dangerous....
<martin_> if your not a programmer, or sys admin, does it matter if you know how the system works? I want and need to for both of the aforementioned circumstances, but I was just wondering?
<mutu310> vidd: why is it more dangerous?
<mutu310> only i will be the user
<mutu310> it's my laptop
<vidd> martin_, since you want to disable security features...its a good idea to know what your messing with so when you break it, you can fix it
<vidd> mutu310, because it opens the door to root kits....
<martin_> but for the average joe, does it really matter if there is gui tool to do such things?
<vidd> and compromised linux boxes are usually the generals of bot-net armies
<vidd> martin_, you are setting your system up in a manner that is NOT FOR THE AVERAGE JOE
<martin_> vidd, if someone did get a root kit on a personal laptop, at what cost would it to be to reinstall ubuntu? is so quick and assuming you back up your data only takes afew minutes
<vidd> so ...yeah...i should think its important for you to understand what your doing
<martin_> vidd, not really! I use sudo when doing admin
<martin_> work on my personal computer
<vidd> martin_, and how long will it take you to realize that your laptop is commanding thousands of zombied windows machines?
<martin_> okay, good point
<martin_> how likely do you think that is going to happen, assuming you use your computer for web browsing, email etc and regularly do updates?
<vidd> security is every user's responsibility
<vidd> martin_, extremely likely.....
<vidd> i recommend that you install a root kit hunter application (such as rkhunter) and run daily checks
<martin_> what would one have to do on a linux box to likely become infected?
<vidd> connect to the internet
<vidd> with compromised security protocols
<martin_> assuming a securtity hole was found on, how long before an update comes along and ubunut is nagging you update?
 * vidd could easily post a banner ad on thousands of websites that was scripted to run a wget command and sudo install the mallicias code
<vidd> you dont get prompted for the password...so you have no idea you got took
<mutu310> how extremely likely?
<martin_> yeah but adding apt-get to sudoers files isn't really going to up your whole system at risk is it?
<vidd> mutu310, the more services your machine has available, and the longer it is connected to the internet, and how crippled the security is all add up
<mutu310> no but it saves me time to put in a 12 character password once every 30 mins
<martin_> i do understand your point, but linux is very secure, regularly updated, and for home users not running any services, there not much security risk
<vidd> martin_, would you engage in unprotected procreative activities with a known aids carrier even if there was only a 1-in-100k chance of getting infected yourself?
<vidd> =]
<mutu310> depends on the girl
<mutu310> lofl
<martin_> umm, no!
<vidd> martin_, exactly my point
<mutu310> not even if she was angelina jolie?
<martin_> I am myself, I see a computer as a tool
<vidd> martin_, so do the bot-net collectors
<vidd> and your machine is worth 100 M$ machines
<martin_> rofl
<vidd> martin_, all im saying is that since you are taking away a level of security....put another layer in
<vidd> get a root kit hunter app
<martin_> I did at your recommendation!
<vidd> and know how your system works so that you can notice when a change happens
<vidd> (at least, notice it sooner)
<martin_> I have two warnings, for /usr/sbin/tcpd & /usr/sbin/unhide-linux26 for which it installed
 * vidd gets off his soapbox and puts it back under the table
<nikolam> HI! help.ubuntu.come is gone crazy
<vidd> nikolam, whats wrong?
<nikolam> I think that search don`t give search results
<nikolam> I searched for eeepc in community contributed and all documentation
<nikolam> Nothing shows
<martin_> my result vidd
<martin_> System checks summary
<martin_> =====================
<martin_> File properties checks...
<martin_>     Files checked: 128
<martin_>     Suspect files: 2
<martin_> Rootkit checks...
<nikolam> Also it looks weird.
<martin_>     Rootkits checked : 109
<martin_>     Possible rootkits: 0
<martin_> Applications checks...
<martin_>     Applications checked: 3
<martin_>     Suspect applications: 0
<mutu310> martin_: with ubuntu, the wifi is working just perfectly, first time, no probs at all :D
<vidd> !patebin | martin_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patebin
<vidd> !pastebin | martin_
<ubottu> martin_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<martin_> well done mutu
<nikolam> martin use pastebin.ubuntu.com
<martin_> sorry!
<vidd> martin_, so look at those 2 suspect files...and make sure they are kosher]
<martin_> I apologise every!
<martin_> will do, thanks
<nikolam> vidd, You see too, that something is wrong with help.ubuntu.com ?
<martin_> nikolam, it works!
<vidd> nikolam, im looking
<martin_> it goes to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSecurityTools
<vidd> nikolam, no issues for me either
<martin_> sorry, no it doesn't, my mistake
<martin_> but it works
<nikolam> vidd try to Search for something on community page
<nikolam> search don`t work
<vidd> idk....
<vidd> i went to help.ubuntu.com....typed into the search box, then clicked the communities link....works just fine
<martin_> after search, it does display weird, but it works
<stevenw> hello all i have a slight problem
<nikolam> it does not work here
<nikolam> vidd, What you were searching for?
<martin_> it uses google search
<vidd> nikolam, i searched for eeepc
<nikolam> It stopped working after start using google search
<stevenw> i am trying to re-install xubuntu on a low-spec system
<nikolam> I am NOT allowing google java script.
<stevenw> a gateway solo 450 to be exact
<vidd> stevenw, what method are you using?
<stevenw> everythig runs perfectly
<vidd> nikolam, then NO WONDER it dont work
<stevenw> but if i don't touch computer for about 15 minutes the screen blanks
<stevenw> when i wiggle the mouse
<stevenw> i get the cursor
<nikolam> martin_, That is the problem, they started using google search for no reason..
<stevenw> but no desktop :(
<stevenw> i used alternate install 8.04
<stevenw> went beautifully
<vidd> stevenw, the hybernate function is messed up....
<martin_> and is that a problem? nikolam?
<stevenw> i know
<nikolam> vidd, Is VERY stupid thing to use Google search inside OS documentation Page..
<nikolam> martin_, YES that IS the problem
<stevenw> i always disabe hibernate and suspend since about 7.10
<nikolam> I don`t want to allow Gogle JS on my browser. Period.
<vidd> stevenw, log into your power settings and turn off hybernation in both ac and battery
<martin_> why? if it works?
<martin_> looks rather crappy I admit
<vidd> nikolam, dont gripe at me about it...gripe at the documentation team
<stevenw> is that command line?
<nikolam> martin_,  1. It is not proper way for privacy 2. It looks ugly with google 3. it depends on google
<stevenw> in my power management in system tray
<stevenw> i don't see anything
<stevenw> i have all sliders set to DO NOTHING
<nikolam> Ok, I will post very angry bug report about this s*
<stevenw> not even blank screen
<martin_> yeah, maybe, I never though about like that!
<vidd> stevenw, do you have xscreensaver still installed?
<martin_> good point, why are they using google, probably for better result!!??
<stevenw> of course!
<vidd> stevenw, 8.04 uses gnome-screensaver.....
<stevenw> i removed it!
<stevenw> i like x better
<martin_> most people search for a problem on google anyway, but I understand your point entirely nikolam
<vidd> pick the one you want, and uninstall the other...issue resolved
<nikolam> martin_, I don`t want to argue with you about using google in internal Ubuntu documentation page. It is just WRONG thing to do.
<nikolam> martin_, Thank you for understanding.
<vidd> stevenw, in the Power Management Preferences tool....
<vidd> there are 3 tabs
<stevenw> okay
<vidd> check both the AC tab and the Battery tab
<stevenw> i don't see that
<vidd> and if this does not fix you up, try(for troubleshhoting purposes) removing xscreensaver, and reinstalling gnome-screensaver
<stevenw> it did
<stevenw> screensaver and lock works
<vidd> stevenw, the panel app is for gnome-screensaver...not xscreensaver
<stevenw> okay i went to menu settings screensaver
<stevenw> not menu settigs setings manager
<hhh2> how can i upgrade firefox and epiphany in xubuntu?
<vidd> its not the screen saver....its power managemenbt
<stevenw> i just see
<martin_> I would has a guess they're probably upgrading internal system and using google temporarily
<HabsaK> <-- downloaded Ubuntu, ran too sluggishly now downloading Xubuntu, hopefully will run alot better
<stevenw> display modes and advanced
<vidd> hhh2, udate to what? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install [app1] [app2] did not work?
<stevenw> under advanced
<jeromeg> hi
<jeromeg> anyone running xubuntu on amd64 here ?
<vidd> stevenw, this is your issue..... your system is going into hybernate, and its not coming out correctly
<stevenw> where would it be?
<stevenw> okay
<stevenw> how can i completely disable that?
<stevenw> i never touch the button
<HabsaK> not yet jeromeg but in about 6 hours will be :-)
<vidd> you don have the tools built into the basic install, so i dont know where else to look to help you fix this
<stevenw> it's not listed in the power preferences
<stevenw> okay thanks!
<floating> anyone have any idea why xrandr doesnt recognize my television that is plugged in s-video on a fresh debian install, but on xubuntu it does ?
<martin_> probably different kernel
<vidd> floating, because debian default install does not configure the s-videa driver for your display card?
<stevenw> anyone know how to get the full list of screensavers in xscreensavers?
<floating> vidd i see. i guess i have to look into that
<vidd> floating, =]
<vidd> floating, it is most likely that the driver debian is using is not as up-to-speed as the xubuntu one
<vidd> try using sid in debian
<vidd> instead of etch
<vidd> *buntu usually prefer to "borrow" from there as it is more "cutting-edge"
<jeromeg> I'm the maintainer of xfce4-screenshooter and I need somebody to do a quick test build on amd64
<jeromeg> before releasing 1.4.0
<mutu310> how do you get ubuntu to remember network settings?
<mutu310> i restarted and it lost everything
<HabsaK> 7hrs 49mins remaining for me if the worst comes to the worst jeromeg
<jeromeg> ok HabsaK, thanks
<martin_> does anyone know of a program like ubuntu-tweak that works in xubunut?
<vidd> mutu310, the live cd? or are you installed?
<floating> vidd ok. want to help how to use that driver too ?
<mutu310> installed
<vidd> martin_, ubuntu-tweek doesnt work?
<vidd> floating, that is definantly outside my pay-grade =]
<martin_> no, it tests to see what gnome version is running and as gnome is installed it doesn't start
<floating> ok :~)
<vidd> xubuntu uses hal to auto-select drivers and configure them....debian still uses custom xorg.conf files (unless im mistaken)
<vidd> floating, ^^^^
<jeromeg> vidd: afaik, xorg detects drivers, not hal
<vidd> jeromeg, you are mistaken
<vidd> hal tell xorg what you have
<floating> hmm i see
<vidd> jeromeg, just install a cli system, add slim, openbox, and xorg.....
<vidd> you will have no keyboard or mouse on reboot.....
<vidd> add hal, and everything works
<vidd> floating, is hal installed on your deb?
<jeromeg> I thought that this was built in in the last xorg versions
<vidd> jeromeg, listening to what hal says is built in
<vidd> you dont have hal, you get generic stuff...and no keyboard or mouse
<vidd> at least in *buntu 8.10
 * vidd thinks we need to make xorg depend on hal
<jeromeg> http://wiki.x.org/wiki/XInputHotplug tells you are right
<jeromeg> tahnks for the info
<vidd> jeromeg, test it out...you'll like it =]
<jeromeg> don't have time to upgrade for now ;)
 * vidd found this out by trial and error =]
<jeromeg> in fact xorg does not depend on hal for this
<jeromeg> it just uses dbus signals
<jeromeg> and hal is one of the providers
<jeromeg> but hal is not a hardcoded dep
<vidd> jeromeg, *buntu uses hal, debian uses dbus
<vidd> this is why xubuntu gets the guy's stuff working, and debian does not
<jeromeg> dbus itself does not do anything
<jeromeg> I think debian just did not build the hotplugging stuff
<jeromeg> I think it's only available in experimental
<vidd> hotplug....thats the app i was thinking =]
 * vidd appologies
<jeromeg> np :)
<martin_> what's the easiest way to copy menu shoutcuts to the desktop, I know this sounds lame, but in gnome I could just drag them, and in xfce I can't
<vidd> martin_, you want to drag'n'drop the app...
<vidd> open your file manager....
<martin_> well just a link really
<vidd> most apps are found in /usr/shar
<martin_> is their a directory for xfce4 that contains .desktop files that make up the menus?
<jeromeg> /usr/share/applications/
<jeromeg> most of them should be here
<martin_> thanks, i'll try that
<martin_> you happen to know wine generates links and where it puts them for the menu's do you?
<vidd> martin_, look in your .wine folder
<martin_> I have, when I install a windows app, wine automatically generates a menu item for it with the associated icon for the app, in gnome I could drag that from the menu onto the desktop or panel, but in xfce it cant drag them, somwhere it must generate a .desktop file, but I can't it!
<mutu310> DAMN! my wifi stopped working again. it seems after you apply updates, it stops working :@
<mutu310> before updates it worked on both xubuntu and ubuntu (including ubuntu livecd), and both xubuntu and ubuntu stopped woking after updates
<mutu310> oh wait
<mutu310> i'll eat my words
<mutu310> somehow it managed now
<mutu310> lol
<martin_> mutu, so wifi is all good?
<mutu310> maybe
<mutu310> not working reliably
<mutu310> or maybe i don't understand how it works
<mutu310> i expect it that when i switch on the laptop, if it's in range, it connects, but it does not apparently.
<martin_> it should do! my one does
<mutu310> when i rebooted it even lost my wired network direct ip settings
<mutu310> i don't know how to get it to save those
<vidd> mutu310, i gave up on network manager in ubuntu....i replaced it with wicd
<martin_> are you using dhcp?
<mutu310> martin_: no
<mutu310> vidd: wicd doesn't even recognise ANY network
<mutu310> *detect
<vidd> mutu310, you COULD add the info to your /etc/network/interfaces
<mutu310> i did, but it still didn't find it
<mutu310> it kept telling me no wireless networks are available
<vidd> mutu310, then maybe the wireless network isnt available
<mutu310> network manager at least connects, using trial and error
<mutu310> and sees 2 networks, mine and my neighbour
<vidd> mutu310, i dont use it...so i have no idea
<vidd> but wicd never let me down
<martin_> I would say your best bet is to use dhcp
<killerbyte> the bars at the top of the screen and bottom are gone and wont come back for me
<killerbyte> i rebooted a few times now
<vidd> killerbyte, can you get a terminal open?
<killerbyte> does anybody know how to get them back?
<vidd> killerbyte, can you get a terminal open?
<killerbyte> ill try create a launcher
<killerbyte> thanks vidd
<martin_> killerbyte, try this alt+f2 - then gnome-terminal
<martin_> then type gnome-panel, i think
<vidd> xfce4-panel
<martin_> did you save your session after killing them?
<killerbyte> ok thank you
<vidd> gnome-panel is for ubuntu
<killerbyte> i dont know if theyre saved
<martin_> sorry i meant xfce4-panel
<killerbyte> i tried new session also though at login screen
<vidd> killerbyte, check the "save session" when you log out
<mutu310> martin_: i'd like to be able to use DHCP, but I don't want to risk trying to enable it
<killerbyte> it came back
<martin_> try this if one xubuntu, alt+f2 - xfce4-terminal, xfce4-panel
<killerbyte> thank you very much vidd and martin_
<killerbyte> xfce4-panel worked
<mutu310> last time I tried, myself and 2 other network admins spent hours trying to get it to work, including having to flash the firmware a few times
<vidd> killerbyte, check the "save session" when you log out
<killerbyte> vidd, that was always ticked
<mutu310> it made me hate dhcp
<vidd> killerbyte, and that is why rebooting never fixed it
<martin_> killerbyte, did you kill xfce4-panel, in a previous session?
<killerbyte> vidd, ok i wonder why it went away though
<vidd> the panels crashed, you logged out, saving the session with panels closed....and lived happily never after =]
<killerbyte> martin_, no i never wanted to kill it
<killerbyte> :)
<martin_> must of crash like vidd said
<killerbyte> i did try a new session though i thouhgt
<killerbyte> *thought
<vidd> killerbyte, you probably did an update....
<vidd> and that crashed the panels
<martin_> mutu, enable dhcp on your router via ethernet and wireless should work and connect then, there is no point in having static ip address on a wireless connection
<killerbyte> i did i think but that was at the start of this session
<killerbyte> like hours ago
<vidd> the default session gets written with panels down...end of story
<killerbyte> vidd, ok
<killerbyte> thanks very much anyway
<vidd> killerbyte, if you have no customization....you could delete all stored sessions
<vidd> also, you might want to check out your .conf files
<killerbyte> vidd, how can i do that?
<killerbyte> will it help stop something like that happening again or something?
<vidd> open your home directory, view hidden files, on there they are
<vidd> killerbyte, it might not stop it from happening....but can help you to fix it
 * vidd keeps a back-up of his defualt /home directory, so he can transplat it to multiple machines
<vidd> custom menu, panels etc
<vidd> =]
<martin_> vidd, do you know how I could get a shortcut for a wine app that is listed in the panel menu to the desktop?
<killerbyte> i dont see the stored sessions in my home directory
<killerbyte> i dont know what theyre called though
<vidd> killerbyte, its in the ./cache folder (i think)
<killerbyte> ok
<martin_> .cache/sessions
<vidd> martin_, i dont create a virus breeding gound on my linux amchine, so i would not be able to assist
<martin_> lol
<killerbyte> :)
<killerbyte> is it safe to delete all the files in .cache/sessions?]
<martin_> vidd, I only use one windows app because I bought it and it works well on under wine!
<vidd> killerbyte, yes....they will be auto recreated next time they are needed
<killerbyte> also another slight problem
<mutu310> Anyone have any idea how i can get the weather thingy that you can add to xubuntu's panel (which shows a forecast and a lot of details) and put it instead of the crap one there is for Ubuntu?
<vidd> mutu310, install xfce4-goodies
<killerbyte> when i close the terminal in which i run xfce4-panel the panels go away
<martin_> mutu is now on ubuntu, arent you mutu?
<vidd> killerbyte, hehe
<killerbyte> vidd, great ill delete them so
<vidd> ok....you emptied the ./cache/sessions?
<martin_> try adding && after the command killerbyte
<mutu310> martin_: yes.
<vidd> martin_, no...we trying something else....
<martin_> sorry!
<vidd> killerbyte, they gone?
<mutu310> martin_ and vidd: I am on Ubuntu. Do i still apt-get install xfce-goodies?
<killerbyte> yes theyre gone now
<martin_> i don't know whether you can use them under gnome?
<martin_> killerbyte, in terminal add && after xfce4-panel
<mutu310> i'll try to find something generic then
<vidd> killerbyte, now open terminal
<killerbyte> yes
<martin_> sorry! just one &, then panel wont disappear after you close terminal
<killerbyte> martin_, lets wait to see what vidd says
<vidd> sudo /etc/ini.d/gdm restart will close your desktop and restart it without saving anything
<vidd> let me know if this brings the panels when you log in
<vidd> martin_, we want him to have the panels without having to save the session
<HabsaK> whoop whoop 6hrs45mins remaining
<killerbyte> ok i assume ill get disconnected from irc then
<killerbyte> ill do that now
<vidd> this way he can "open new session" in the future without issue
<vidd> he needs his system to know that the panels need to be there
<martin_> oh okay, sorry! if you get the panels up, save session, log out, back in, and then don't save session, they will remain! I think!
<killerbyte> sudo: /etc/ini.d/gdm: command not found
<martin_> you miss the t
<martin_> init.d
<killerbyte> ok
<vidd> sorry....my keyboard socks!
<martin_> use tab to autocomplete
<vidd> martin_, if the panels come up, it makes no difference, because he deleted all sessions
<vidd> he can save or not-save at his lesure
<AkariChan> hi guys
<AkariChan> question: how do i enable more than 2 desktops in xfce with compiz enabled?
<vidd> AkariChan, in xfce or in combiz? they are different desktop environments
<martin_> when he logs back in after deleting the sessions, if he get the panels up, saves session, they will remain
<AkariChan> vidd: compiz is the enhancement, xfce is differnet?
<vidd> martin_, if they come up, and he DOESNT save sessions, they will still come up too
<AkariChan> it's like gnome + compiz, instead i am running xfce + compiz
<martin_> that's probably because he delete the sessions, then it will default back i assume
<vidd> AkariChan, no....gnome is a desktop environment, KDE is a desktop environment, xfce4 is a desktop environment, compiz is a desktop environment
<AkariChan> compiz is a desktop environment? i never knew that :|
<AkariChan> I thought it was an eye-candy enhancement
<AkariChan> right now i am running xfce + "compiz --replace"
<martin_> compiz is a compositing window manager
<AkariChan> does that mean, i can run compiz as an xsession?
<vidd> AkariChan, ok...enjoy (i know nothing about combiz....my ssytems cant handle it)
<martin_> you can AkariChan
<AkariChan> ah. i shall try that.
 * vidd is off to smoke
<killerbyte> it seems to be working well now
<martin_> did you delete the sessions in the end?
<killerbyte> yes
<martin_> did you save the session after getting the panels up?
<killerbyte> i did that when you told me to
<martin_> did it work?
<killerbyte> i dont want to burden you with a lot of problems but theres 1 other big problem with my computer
<killerbyte> it wont power off
<killerbyte> by itself
<martin_> what do you mean?
<killerbyte> i have to cut the power physically
<martin_> how are you attempting to shut it down?
<killerbyte> it says system halted and i think the hard drives actually stop
<killerbyte> normal shutdown
<killerbyte> sudo shutdown now also
<killerbyte> restart works no problem
<mutu310> i wonder if so many people are having problems with network manager, how come they're not fixed?
<martin_> try poweroff
<mutu310> i still can't connect :(
<martin_> sudo poweroff
<killerbyte> i think theres problem with acpi / apm
<martin_> mutu even with dhcp?
<mutu310> martin_: can't set DHCP
<martin_> how come?
<killerbyte> ill try sudo poweroff and come back here then
<martin_> okay]
<mutu310> martin_: i'd like to be able to use DHCP, but I don't want to risk trying to enable it. last time I tried, myself and 2 other network admins spent hours trying to get it to work, including having to flash the firmware a few times
<martin_> what router are you using
<martin_> ?
<mutu310> doesn't matter, even step by step instructions i found don't work
<mutu310> it keeps putting the DHCP on a different ip range
<mutu310> and i set it to use my ip range
<mutu310> and i do save
<mutu310> and it doesn't save
<mutu310> and the IP range it chooses is random
<martin_> why do you want a specif ip range?
<martin_> and what's your setup?
<mutu310> well they need to have an ip range for the assigned IPs
<mutu310> but it refuses to give out IPs on the range of the modem's IP
<martin_> is this not a home internet connection?
<mutu310> yes
<mutu310> it is
<martin_> what country are you in?
<mutu310> Malta
<mutu310> (europe)
<martin_> okay, how do you connect, dsl, cable?
<martin_> I know where Malta, btw!
<martin_> I live in the UK
<mutu310> :)
<mutu310> ADSL
<mutu310> i'm trying again now
<mutu310> but it demands a lease time
<mutu310> i want it unlimited :S
<martin_> and you have a router connected to your adsl line, right?
<vidd> mutu310, is your dsl modem set up as a bridge?
<mutu310> i have a wireless modem which acts as a router
<martin_> the lease time will automatically renew in dhcp
<mutu310> but it doesn't allow me to leave the lease time field blank
<vidd> mutu310, you CANT have unlimited lease time....
<mutu310> Lease time
<mutu310> The maximum time a client is allowed to use the address.
<vidd> so set it to 999999
<mutu310> what happens after your lease time is up?
<mutu310> you're no longer connected?
<vidd> it reregisters
<martin_> no you cant have a unlimited lease time, but they automatically new themselves
<martin_> *renew
<mutu310> what's the point of lease time?
<mutu310> I mean why would you want to lose your IP?
<killerbyte> martin_, ends up same as normal shutdown
<vidd> killerbyte, how old is your system?
<killerbyte> freezes at last splash screen
<killerbyte> 99 / 2000 motherboard i think
<martin_> killer are you using an AT or ATX machine?
<vidd> mutu310, do you have more then one machine connected to your router?
<killerbyte> it gives a warning acpi: bios age (1997) fails cutoff age (2000)
<killerbyte> martin_, i dont know
<martin_> disable acpi
<killerbyte> whats the difference?
<mutu310> wow actually DHCP is working now lol
<killerbyte> martin_, i think it disables it itself
<mutu310> but wifi still can't connect
<martin_> at are phycial connections ATX are switched
<killerbyte> it also says acpi=force is required to enable acpi
<killerbyte> martin_, i dont know what connections you are talking about though
<mutu310> wow wifi worked now
<mutu310> rofl
<mutu310> woohoo
<mutu310> lemme reboot
<martin_> when you power on your computer, what is the switch like?
<vidd> mutu310, what is the gateway IP?
<mutu310> 10.0.0.138
<vidd> mutu310, then you have a private ip for your internal machines
<vidd> you would want to set the following info:
<martin_> what I am saying killer is, you might have to physically turn the machine off because off it age, on windows, it might leave a message saying it is now save to turn off your computer!
<killerbyte> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72418/
<killerbyte> martin_, this computer has been able to automatically turn off before
<vidd> gateway = 10.0.0.138, netmask = [your internal network's netmask...usuall 255.255.255.0], address = [static IP on your internal network]
<martin_> killer when you boot, hit esc when on grub, go down to the kernel bit and type acpi=force
<mutu310> vidd i set those, dhcp is working
<killerbyte> last time i was using windows though it was giving me that message though
<martin_> you might have to press e to edit the line!
<killerbyte> but it didnt always
<mutu310> it's just it's not reliable when switching on, doesn't always connect to wifi
<mutu310> now at least it worked with the 2nd try
<vidd> mutu310, what did you set the static ip address to?
<martin_> yeah you have a AT machine, you will have to physically switch it off!
<killerbyte> martin_, ok ill try that
<mutu310> i am using dhcp now vidd
<mutu310> and from the modem i locked the server lease ;)
<vidd> mutu310, i understand that...when you set static ip what did you assign
<vidd> ?
<mutu310> 10.0.0.44
<killerbyte> martin_, i didnt have to physically switch it off before though
<vidd> and what is the current DHCP address?
<martin_> killer, ATX machines are electronically switched! AT aren't
<mutu310> 10.0.0.50 or 10.0.0.51
<killerbyte> there are power management options in my bios
<killerbyte> apm, acpi and apm/acpi
<vidd> mutu310, the reason it didnt work is because you set the machine's static IP address insde the DHCP range
<killerbyte> i have tried them all
<martin_> it wont make a difference, you will have to turn it off yourself
<killerbyte> martin_, do you know what is the most likely to work and how to try get it working?
<vidd> mutu310, at least...that is my theory
<mutu310> vidd: no i didn't
<killerbyte> martin_, how was it able to switch off by itself before?
<mutu310> just switch dhcp on
<mutu310> *switched
<mutu310> and set it from 10.0.0.50 to 10.0.0.59
<vidd> mutu310, what is the router's dhcp range for wired and wireless?
<mutu310> 10.0.0.50 to 10.0.0.59
<vidd> what was it before?
<martin_> "last time i was using windows though it was giving me that message though" that means its AT, that means physically needing to be switch"
<mutu310> no dhcp was set before
<killerbyte> martin_, it didnt always give me that message in windows
<vidd> mutu310, ok...now that the router is set to assign IP's, you can now set up static IP's
<vidd> just make sure that you set the static's outside the dhcp range
<mutu310> i'm not going to do that
<martin_> umm, well then, I don't really know! wiki AT or ATX to find out more!
<mutu310> vidd: i set the modem to always assign the same IP to the mac address
<killerbyte> martin_, ok
<vidd> mutu310, since it was not configured to assign DHCP addresses, it was not set up to allow anything to connect
<mutu310> vidd: so it works a bit like static IP, but no settings are needed in the OS
<mutu310> every restart, i lose the wired connection settings and it goes back to dhcp
<mutu310> so i will keep on using dhcp
<vidd> mutu310, good luck
<mutu310> since it works now :)
<mutu310> why does it lose wired settings though?
<martin_> killer, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATX#Power_supply
<vidd> mutu310, i set the static ip's in /etc/networking/interfaces
<mutu310> it's like... during that session i can see the settings there, so it saves them somewhere, but after i reboot they are lost. why does it not save them to the place it reads at startup?
<vidd> this way, the settings are there, weather im in GUI or CLI
<vidd> mutu310, what is the setting in your network interfaces for eth[assigned number for wired connection]
<mutu310> setting of what?
<vidd> for your network interfaces
<mutu310> i'm on eth0
<martin_> mutu, how are things going? I was trying to help killerbyte!
<mutu310> martin_: everything seems fine i believe, i'll just pop downstairs because last reboot it connected on the 2nd try not the first with dhcp
<mutu310> but could be with the poor reception i have here
<vidd> mutu310, that is where you would set up the static info for youtr eth0
<vidd> static ip settings require address, netmask and gateway
<vidd> if you like, i can pastebin a smaple
<vidd> mutu310, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/72423/
<mutu310> back
<mutu310> just won't connect now
<mutu310> went right next to modem
<mutu310> from what i see, it only connects randomly
<martin_> if that be the case, it's probably a driver issue
<vidd> mutu310, what app are you using to control your network on the 'puter?
<mutu310> i have windows xp
<vidd> ????
<mutu310> ah you mean on the laptop
<mutu310> network manager
<vidd> the computer running linux...what application is controlling your network connections?
<vidd> what version of *buntu you using? 8.04 or 8.10?
<mutu310> 8.10
<vidd> what does lspci say your wifi card is?
<mutu310> Atheros AR5001X+
<vidd> that does not look like the output of lspci =\
<mutu310> it seems I have the same problem as this guy
<mutu310> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=979826
<mutu310> ok hold on
<mutu310> Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0013] (rev 01)
<vidd> much better =]
<vidd> mutu310, did you set up madwifi?
<mutu310> uh oh, seems i'm not the only one:
<mutu310> http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=df5ac6be425193a71118e05fe4764768&t=963379
<mutu310> one guy said: "Switching my router from chanel 4 to chanel 12 solved my problem..."
<mutu310> mine has channel auto
<mutu310> should i change that?
<vidd> mutu310, cant hurt any
<vidd> mutu310, did you install madwifi?
<mutu310> vidd: no
<vidd> good....did you install ndiswrapper?
<mutu310> vidd: not unless it is installed by default
<vidd> ok...so that rules out those causes
<mutu310> channel 12 still doesn't work
<mutu310> will try them all manually
<vidd> mutu310, set it back to auto
<mutu310> but what is the channel? will it affect windows boxes connecting?
<vidd> mutu310, it might
<vidd> do you have encryption turned on for your wifi?
<mutu310> yes
<vidd> can you turn it off for a bit?
<vidd> and what kind of encryption do you have?
<mutu310> WPA
<mutu310> (personal)
<vidd> mutu310, before you disable encryption, can you pastebin your /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log?
<mutu310> can't quite pastebin with no network :S
<mutu310> oh let me go wired
<mutu310> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72437/
<PsiTrax> can i config my tightvnc that a session starts NOT a new xfce but connects to the existing one?
<vidd> mutu310, from reading the log, your wifi is not broadcasting its MAC
<mutu310> if i go in the gui interface
<mutu310> mac address is empty
<mutu310> but the tooltip says This option locks this connection to the network device specified by the MAC address entered here.
<vidd> mutu310, the successful connections is when the MAC address is posted....but the failed attempts is when the system is trying to force a connection to an iterface with no MAC address
<mutu310> so what is wrong?
<vidd> is your wifi router set to not broadcast its essid?
<mutu310> not sure, possibly
<vidd> mutu310, can you assign the connection by mac address instead of essid?
<mutu310> i confirm that the wifi router is set to not broadcast the ssid
<vidd> mutu310, tell it to broadcast
<mutu310> then i lose another layer of security :P
<vidd> what good is security if you cant use it either?
<vidd> besides...this is for troubleshooting...not permanent
<mutu310> set to broadcast, still not working
<mutu310> did you look at http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=df5ac6be425193a71118e05fe4764768&t=963379
<mutu310> ?
<vidd> mutu310, ....you need to sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<vidd> mutu310, yes...i read that
<mutu310> i restarted
<mutu310> still nothing
<vidd> did you run the command i gave you?
<mutu310> yes
<mutu310> that's what i meant by restarted
<vidd> pastebin iwconfig
<vidd> mutu310, does your laptop have a on/off button for the wifi card?
<mutu310> well it has a button on the top just above f6, normal multimedia buttons
<mutu310> which doesn't seem to do anything
<mutu310> and one on the battery at the bottom which i dunno what it is
<vidd> do you have a wifi light?
<mutu310> has 4 green lights next to it which light up for like 3 secs after i press that button
<mutu310> with the indicators by charge and battery i have a blue one for wifi
<mutu310> when it's not on it's flashing
<vidd> and is there a button below that light?
<mutu310> no
<vidd> ok
<vidd> what is the pastebin link for iwcong?
<vidd> iwconfig
<mutu310> u think this might work for me?
<mutu310> or shall i not risk it
<mutu310> http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showpost.php?s=df5ac6be425193a71118e05fe4764768&p=6160568&postcount=44
<vidd> mutu310, pastebin the output of lsmod |grep ath
<mutu310> iwconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/72443/
<mutu310> other command http://paste.ubuntu.com/72444/
<vidd> mutu310, did you edit that output for iwconfig?
<mutu310> no
<vidd> ok....your wifi card is trying to assosciate with "Nickname" instaed of your wifi
<vidd> mutu310, but to answer your other question.....
<vidd> yes....that link with the backports will probably fix you right up[
<vidd> it would appear that 8.10 is assigning a madwifi driver instead of the working driver
<vidd> and since we KNOW the madwifi driver for your card is worthless, this is most likely your issue
<mutu310> ok let me try then
<vidd> mutu310, someone else will need to help you with STEP 4
 * vidd must sign out for lunch break
<mutu310> ok vidd thanks dude
<vidd> work dont like us sitting at the desks durning breaks and lunch =\
<mutu310> WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO that fix worked
<vidd> mutu310, cool
<mutu310> basically it was not using the proper drivers but the madwifi ones
<vidd> exactly
<vidd> !info gnump3d
<ubottu> Package gnump3d does not exist in intrepid
<mutu310> i can't believe it... problems started again
<vidd> mutu310, did you blacklist the madwifi driver?
<mutu310> i did disable
<mutu310> now, somehow, it won't find any networks
<mutu310> and the blue LED is off
<vidd> mutu310, "sudo modprobe ath5k
<vidd> can anyone recommend a server-side media streamer?
<mutu310> vidd: i think it was a reception problem, possibly
<mutu310> perhaps the new drivers don't have such a good reception, could that be possible?
<vidd> dunno
<mutu310> as soon as i sit down her
<mutu310> it dies
<mutu310> even though it sees around 23% reception
<mutu310> it's probably cos it's such an old driver
<mutu310> it _should_ be using madwifi
<fauli> hi everybody
<blurbb> how can i update firefox from 3.0.3 to 3.0.4 in xubuntu ?
<blurbb> there isn't from synaptic
<vidd> blurbb, compile from source or find a .deb for it
<blurbb> i can't find a .deb
<vidd> then compile from source
<blurbb> don't know how to do
<vidd> follow the step-by-step instructions included in the source package you download
<fauli> hoi vidd :)
<blurbb> always errors and mistakes when compile
<vidd> blurbb, what "omg! i HAVE to have this!!!!" feature is in the 0.4 that is missing in the 0.3?
<blurbb> resolved bugs
<blurbb> and also epiphany 2.2 to 2.4
<vidd> blurbb, the exact same way...find a deb or compile from source
<vidd> if they are not in the repo's, those are your only other options (or do without)
<blurbb> even not in getdeb.net
<blurbb> yes i'll live without
<vidd> did you install all the required tools for compiling from source?
<blurbb> yes
<blurbb> now i'm from windows xp pro sp3
<blurbb> and have firefox updated with 2 clics
<vidd> did you do the "make" as root?
<blurbb> yes
<vidd> so you ignored the step-by-step instructions
<vidd> no wonder it failed
<blurbb> are always 'make - sudo make - install'
<blurbb> or similar
<vidd> no...make, make-install sudo install
<vidd> (i'm not sure if make-install is or is not done as root)
<vidd> but i KNOW make cannot be done as root
<blurbb> with opera u can find immediately a .deb file from its homepage
<vidd> blurbb, did you even bother to google?
<vidd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<blurbb> yes
<vidd> did you find the page i posted?
<blurbb> yes
<vidd> and it didnt help you?>
<blurbb> yes
<vidd> so it did help you?
<blurbb> chown -R u+w /home/username/firefox
<blurbb> /home/username/firefox/firefox
<blurbb> chmod -R uog-w /home/username/firefox
<vidd> blurbb, ???????
<blurbb> i don't know if it will works
<vidd> well...if you google "firefox 3.0.4 deb" the first link is a thread about this subject....
<vidd> read that thead to get pointed to the page link i posted
<vidd> and if it dont work...contact them...not us
<vidd> =]
<blurbb> when will be available in synaptic?
<vidd> it probably wont
<vidd> JJ will mostlikely have 3.1
<blurbb> who is JJ?
<blurbb> ah next release
<vidd> jj= Juanty [something]....the next release of *buntu
<blurbb> but this is lts
<blurbb> xubuntu hardy
<vidd> i would recomend that you look into compiling from source..... and quit complaining that windows will let you install viruses and spyware faster then linux will
<vidd> blurbb, just because it has long term support does not mean that they are going to add new software to it all the time
<vidd> the support....LTS and normal is SECURITY updates
<vidd> maybe bugfixes
<vidd> you want the latest and greates....get the l;atest and greatest
<Necrosan> Jaunty Jaundice
<Necrosan> right?
<vidd> its released every 6 months
<vidd> Necrosan, i really dont care =]
<vidd> Necrosan, they are naming them after african animals...not after diseases
<Necrosan> hehehe
<vidd> Necrosan, thought i would miss the refernce?
 * vidd is off to smoke
<Necrosan> anythings possible
<blurbb> is dangerous update from 8.04 to 8.10!
<vidd> blurbb, then dont cry you dont have the latest and greatest software available
<blurbb> do u know a famouse site where i can find many .deb files ?
<vidd> blurbb, i dont bother with looking for debs
<vidd> if it aint in the repo's, its not stable enough for my stsems
<blurbb> i don't think so
<blurbb> i have many programs insalled from getdeb.net
<blurbb> and are stable
<vidd> then again....i never have any issues making .debs from the sources
<blurbb> can u give make a .deb file from firefox 3.0.4 sources?
<vidd> the only app i use that is not in the repo's is wicd....because the network manager *buntu uses is [contents edeted to "Not to my liking"]
<vidd> blurbb, can I? absolutely.....will I....not likely
<vidd> if i do, ill post it to my website
<vidd> and ill post a link to it here
<vinnl> *Why* are the best applications also hardest to package... :(
<blurbb> i search a program for see attenuation noise margin of connection adsl carrier?
<blurbb> i search a program for see attenuation noise margin of connection adsl carrier
<blurbb> in xubuntu
<blurbb> firefox is really worse
<blurbb> i use k-meleon epiphany opera
<blurbb> and firefox but only for downthemall extension
<blurbb> i have installed connection manager
<blurbb> i have uninstalled connection manager*
<blurbb> which program can i use?
<blurbb> connection manager is not compatible with my modem drivers
<blurbb> i have an adsl usb modem
<vidd> i hate having to "autoremove --purge half the crap that gets auto-installed with the install-recommends being enabled!
<K-Z> hmm
<K-Z> Algun canal de xubuntu que sea en españñol?
<Odd-rationale> !es | K-Z
<ubottu> K-Z: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Odd-rationale> :|
<owen1> how to install only the minimum packages when using aptitude install?
<vidd> owen1, you want none of the -reccommends?
<owen1> vidd: what does recommends means? what if i don't install them?
<vidd> basiclly... you have 3 types of assosiation....depends, recommends and suggests
<vidd> depends = "wont work without"
<vidd> recommends = "works well with"
<vidd> suggests = "might want to try this too"
<owen1> vidd: what do u prefer+
<owen1> ?
<vidd> since 8.10 default set-up gives you depends and recommends.....
 * vidd changed his systems to "depends only"
<owen1> vidd: what does works well with means? sorry if it's a stupid question..
<vidd> you want firefox....
<vidd> it must have xorg and a bunch of other files.....
<owen1> vidd: sure
<vidd> it "works well with" ubufox, and some other files....
<vidd> but if you dont have them, it will still work
<owen1> vidd: ubofox is another app? what is it?
<vidd> the suggests might include "sun-java6-plugin, and other files
<owen1> vidd: so just because java6-plugin works with firefox it will install it as well?!
<vidd> owen1, ubufox sets your home page to ubuntu.com, and some other ubuntu-related "tweeks" to firefox
<vidd> owen1, no...that is a possible suggest
<vidd> have you ever looked into sysnaptic?
<owen1> vidd: sorry. u said suggests.
<owen1> vidd: don't use gnome/kde so i can't look at synaptic.
<vidd> owen1, if you have xorg, you can have synaptic
<vidd> but...i digress
<vidd> i would recommend that you use apt-get instead of aptitude
<owen1> vidd: really? that's the opposite of what i thought!
<owen1> vidd: i heard that aptitude takes better care of the dependencies.
<vidd> i only suggest this because it is easier to control apt then aptitude
<vidd> really? aptitude is a front-end for apt-get
<vidd> but i digress.....
<vidd> you have a *buntu cli only install?
<owen1> vidd: true
<owen1> vidd: with dwm
<owen1> vidd: dynamic window manager
<owen1> vidd: vim, rtorrent, hpodder, feh, mplayer,
<vidd> owen1, wich...if you KNOW what you want to install...is not needed
<owen1> vidd: aptitude is not needed if u know what u want?
<vidd> owen1, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/72548/
<vidd> owen1, sure...the only good it does (that i can see) is it lets you view all the packages that are available
<vidd> *browse
<vidd> owen1, i do not wish to debate the virtues of apt-get over/under aptitude
<owen1> vidd: too bad.. sound like a good discussion to me.
<vidd> i posted instructions to let you use apt-get to install just the package with depends
 * vidd is adding a media server to one of his systems
<owen1> vidd: but i am not sure about 'recommends'. what if sometimes they offer important files? is there a way to know what are the depends/recommends/suggests ?
<vidd> yes....apt-get shows this information (dont know about aptitude)
<owen1> vidd: got it. it's time to do man apt-get..
<vidd> you will get "will also install x, y, z" and "recommends a,b,c" as well as "suggests 1,2,3"
<owen1> vidd: when u say 'you get' what do u mean? by following your instructions or is there an argument to apt-get command?
<vidd> the information is displayed
<vidd> if there are more then one file to be installed, there will be an opertunity for you to not install
<owen1> vidd: nice. aptitude didn't have it.
<vidd> owen1, if you do "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" it will show you all the 700+ apps it will want to install and give you the choice to Y [install] enter [install] or N [abort]
<vidd> plus tab-complete works nicely with apt-get
<vidd> (again, not sure with aptitude)
<owen1> vidd: yes. i see it now. so what if i don't want the suggested? how to tell apt-get to get only the depends?
<vidd> the suggested will never be installed.....
<vidd> and if you do not want the "recommends" follow the instructions i posted b4
<owen1> vidd: sorry, i meant the recommended.
<vidd> owen1, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/72548/
<vidd> owen1, do you see the "recommended" when you did apt-get install [package]? or just the suggested?
<owen1> vidd: so all i need is to create a file?
<vidd> owen1, yes...then apt-get update
<owen1> vidd: only suggested
<vidd> then follow thos instructions
<vidd> as i said b4...i do not know how it will effect aptitude....but i dont use it =]
<owen1> vidd: got it
<owen1> vidd: in aptitude u can do this  --without-recommends  (i am reading in aptitude man)
<vidd> owen1, then use aptitude
<vidd> =]
<owen1> vidd: will do.
<vidd> as i said...i dont use it...
<philippe_> Hello. I have just installed Xubuntu but I can't do my updates. I think it is because it don't ask my password when I start the update manager?? any help will be appreciated
<philippe_> anyone
<billenium> How do i install xubuntu?
<billenium> while i have kubuntu installed.
<xubuser> Hello People.
<xubuser> does any one know if Urban Terror is available in aptitude?
<xubuser> or rather in software repos.
<vocal9> How can i add the mediabuntu repositories??
<Odd-rationale> !medibuntu | vocal9
<ubottu> vocal9: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<vocal9> i cant dl them myself?
<Odd-rationale> vocal9: read the wiki page... it tells you how to just download the .deb you want..
<vocal9> Is the latest xubuntu considered hardy heron ?
<hhh2> no
<hhh2> intrepid ibex
#xubuntu 2008-11-16
<DaveDixonII> I have a problem
<DaveDixonII> http://pastebin.com/d6dbb6ede
<boerni> Hallo
<boerni> Ich habe hier in Virtualbox xubuntu installiert. Ich hab am Gastsystem einen UMTS Stick und eine DSL16k leitung. xubuntu soll in der vm nur über die UMTS leitung laufen. wie stell ich das am besten an? das hostsystem ist gentoo linux
<DaveDixonII> boerni: 	
<DaveDixonII> Ich nicht sprechen Deutsch
<boerni> german xubuntu support channel avaiable?
<DaveDixonII> there is #ubuntu-de
<L_Ryuzaki> hi
<L_Ryuzaki> hi piju
<Icomey> Howdy.
<Icomey> I'm trying to share a folder with my roommates Windows XP computer, and I don't know where to start
<zmjjmz> Much quieter :)
<zmjjmz> Anyone know how to get a Broadcom 4306 working in Intrepid?
<zmjjmz> Nvm, google helped me
<thekanclub> hi
<thekanclub> does anyone know how to mount windows partition
 * DaveDixonII is sleeping. do not disturb.
<kids> I just switched from Kubuntu to Xubuntu. I have a storage hard drive that is a Sata drive and I can't seem to access it. Any suggestions.
<kids> Is anyone in Xubuntu to help?
<abhishek> ATI drivers ftl... :(
<kids> pardon
<abhishek> I'm having trouble getting ATi drivers for my radeon 2600m
<abhishek> my screen looks like a tv getting bad reception.. :\
<kids> I'm not sure about that. I'm trying to get xubuntu to recognize my SATA drive.
<abhishek> I'm not sure which is worse...
<abhishek> It worked before when I had Ubuntu 8.04 on Wubi
<abhishek> but if I install the restricted driver that Xubuntu gives me, the login screen doesn't even show up... just a black screen.
<kids> Anyone know how to get shockwave player plugin into firefox?
<Ahmuck> www.adobe.com
<engbyrew> I have a question about desktop environments...
<engbyrew> If I load KDE on an Xubuntu machine, how do I switch to the KDE?
<engbyrew> Can I set it up to ask me which desktop to load upon boot-up?
<afner03> hello
<afner03> is there anybody outthere?
<afner03> I have a question... who knows which is the default username and password for xubuntuś live cd
<afner03> ?
<afner03> ??
<volo> hi
<hhh2> hi do u know a linux gui xfce/gnome irc client ?
<hhh2> not xchat
<hhh2> now i try tinyirc but there are no colors
<hhh2> and it's in terminal
<hhh2> quassel
<hhh2> from synaptic
<PsiTrax> hey guys
<PsiTrax> im struggling with vnc for running x-session
<PsiTrax> but X could not load the libvnc.so because of dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libvnc.so: undefined symbol: NumCurrentSelections
<PsiTrax> googl knows only a bug report, can i use tightvnc for this too?
<pedrito> Hello. I am a new Linux user. I have successfully installed Xubuntu in an IBM Thinkpad600. However the only hardware that was not recognized was the audio card (CS4239). I have found this page to how to configure the card but I fell a bitt loss. Here is the link to the page http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/CS4239
<pedrito> How can I  install the Linux ALSA driver for the CS4239 card?
<ubd> xfce thinks that i have 2 screens how do i fix this
<Necrosan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8-6eAYHOBE
<abec> hi all, i have a java process thath sucks me costantly around 30% of the memory, anyone know how can i see what is it doing?
<abec> oh ok i think i found it, it is working for azureus....
<TheSheep> Necrosan: go to #xubuntu-offtopic
<TheSheep> pedrito: try the command: sudo modprobe snd-cs4236
<pedrito> TheSheep: Hi.
<pedrito> TheSheep: the module is not installed. I found information how to install the module
<abec> other question: how is thath possile that there isn't  the program "mail" on xubuntu?
<pedrito> TheSheep: @ the http://www.alsa-project.org site
<abec> neither in apt
<TheSheep> abec: because it's a desktop distribution, not server?
<TheSheep> abec: you can install it
<TheSheep> pedrito: ok
<pedrito> TheSheep: I am currently installing the drivers following the on site instructions
<TheSheep> pedrito: good luck
<pedrito> TheSheep: Thanks a lot for the attention :)
<TheSheep> abec: it's in mailutils packagae
<abec> does that mean that i have to add some repo?
<TheSheep> abec: no, you just have to install the mailutils package
<abec> TheSheep: ah ok, thanks:)
<pedrito> TheSheep: Errors found on the installation of snd-cs4236 (the driver module compatible with cs4239)
<pedrito> TheSheep: When I run "sudo modprobe snd-cs4236" the terminal opens a virtual keyboard, and when I close such window the terminal shows the following information:/usr/local/sbin/soundcard-on: line 6: the: command not found
<pedrito> /usr/local/sbin/soundcard-on: line 18: syntax error near unexpected token `)'
<pedrito> /usr/local/sbin/soundcard-on: line 18: `turned off)'
<pedrito> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_cs4236
<pedrito> TheSheep: the compiler shows erros during the ALSA-utils module compilation
<pedrito> TheSheep: I followed the instructions shown in the site: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-cs4236
<pedrito> someone with experience with compilation of ALSA drivers?
<vidd> pedrito, the drivers built into the kernel dont work?
<pedrito> vidd: the module is not recognized automatically and is also not found in the distribution
<pedrito> vidd: I when to the ALSA project site and found there the instructions for installation
<pedrito> vidd: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-cs4236
<pedrito> vidd: However at the moment of alsa-utils installation I get many errors
<pedrito>  When I run "sudo modprobe snd-cs4236" the terminal opens a virtual keyboard, and when I close such window the terminal shows the following information:/usr/local/sbin/soundcard-on: line 6: the: command not found<pedrito> /usr/local/sbin/soundcard-on: line 18: syntax error near unexpected token `)'<pedrito> /usr/local/sbin/soundcard-on: line 18: `turned off)<pedrito> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_cs4236
<pedrito> vidd:  When I run "sudo modprobe snd-cs4236" the terminal opens a virtual keyboard, and when I close such window the terminal shows the following information:/usr/local/sbin/soundcard-on: line 6: the: command not found<pedrito> /usr/local/sbin/soundcard-on: line 18: syntax error near unexpected token `)'<pedrito> /usr/local/sbin/soundcard-on: line 18: `turned off)<pedrito> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_cs4236
<vidd> pedrito, i can read
<pedrito> vidd: sorry again :(
<vidd> please pastebin the errors you get when you try to compile
<vidd> !pastebin | pedrito
<ubottu> pedrito: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pedrito> vidd: how I can do that? How can I capture the result of "sudo ./configure ; sudo make ; sudo make install" ?
<vidd> pedrito, you dont make as root
<vidd> that is what likely caused your issue
<vinnl> vidd, you also don't configure as root, right? Only "make install"
<pedrito> vidd: ok I will try to do that without sudo. I will let you know
<vidd> vinnl, its been a LONG time since i compiled from sourse
<vinnl> vidd, yeah, here as well
<vidd> pedrito, only sudo the make install
<vinnl> But I suppose configure just checks whether your system can handle it, while make install. well, installs it system-wide :)
<pedrito> vidd: thanks
<vinnl> Though I don't suppose sudo ./configure and sudo make should cause problems
<vidd> and if you sudo make...then only root can use it
<vidd> i know it causes some kind of compile error that make install cant overcome
<pedrito> vidd: I got the result... I got many errors. How can send you the result of pastebin?
<vidd> pedrito, are you in a windowed environment?
<pedrito> yes
<pedrito> vidd: xfce
<pedrito> vidd: my terminal emulator is mrxvt
<vidd> IDK how to copy from that terminal emulator
<vidd> but you need to be able to copy its output
<vinnl> Select, right click, copy?
<vidd> and if removing all the stuff you did b4 and recompiling correctly does not fix the issue, i dont know what will
<pedrito> vidd: vinnl: yes I know that... can I past all that here in the irc?
<vinnl> pedrito, no, paste it at the pastebin then post the link here
<vidd> pedrito, absolutely NOT!
<pedrito> vidd: ok I got it.
<vidd> hence why i said "PASTEBIN
<pedrito> vidd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72889/
<vidd> !pastebin | pedrito
<ubottu> pedrito: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pedrito> vinnl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/72889/
<vidd> pedrito, what is the permissions and owner of the ./config file?
<vinnl> vidd, ah, he's not in his home directory...
<vinnl> So I suppose he'd need to do it as root :P
<vidd> but he CAN'T do it as root
<pedrito> vidd: -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 575938 2008-11-12 11:04 configure
<vidd> he needs to get the directory into his home directory, chown it to himself, and run it
<vidd> probably needs to chmod it to 777 too
<pedrito> vidd: so I need to move the /usr/src/alsa to ~/pmsalves/   ?
<pedrito> vidd: to do all the compilation from source from my home user directory?
<kids> Any idea why I can't get my SATA drive to be found in Xubuntu?
<pedrito> vidd: I followed the instructions stated on the ALSA project site...  :(
<pedrito> vidd: I will try again everything again.
<vidd> pedrito, when you do the ./config, the make and the make install.....
<vidd> do them one at atime
<vidd> if you mash them together like ya did before, your error logs will be harder to read and trace
<pedrito> vidd: ok ...
<pedrito> vidd: here is the result of make install as root. ./configure and make as normal user http://paste.ubuntu.com/72900/
<vidd> kids, is it an internal or external drive? and was it there when you installed?
<vidd> pedrito, you see those .ko files that the command cant find?
<pedrito> vidd: yes I see...
<pedrito> vidd: it appears to be the problem... however I have no idea how to solve that...
<slow-motion> hi
<vidd> find where they are on your system and put them into your /lib/modules/2.6.24-21-generic/kernel/sound/acore folder
<vidd> hellow slow-motion
<pedrito> vidd: thanks for the tip
<slow-motion> hi vidd
<slow-motion> can listen also plays webradios that use *.pls files?
<vidd> every release they add more worthless trash to the default install
<vidd> how many media playes do they think we need?
<vidd> slow-motion, dunno about listen....but libxine1-plugin and libxine-ffmpeg will let firefox and gxine play them
<vidd> i think that god-awful tavasty gstreamer has a package that will let totem play it too
<slow-motion>  <vidd> how many media playes do they think we need? < one for tv (default install of course) would be nice *veg*
<slow-motion> yes i played them with totem before "listen"
<vidd> slow-motion, how many computers have tv cards?
<vinnl> slow-motion, have you seen Mythbuntu? :)
<vidd> you want that crap, you go get myth
<slow-motion> i used totem for dvb-t
<slow-motion> much handmade stuff and a playlist with the stations
 * vidd has always used xine-based stuff...cuzz it works and is light
<vidd> gstreamer takes half of what xine has and M$-sizes it
<slow-motion> mplayer was xine too?
<vidd> dunno...i use gxine front-end
 * vidd picked up the mantle for xine-over-gstreamer back in breezy.....
<vidd> they may have made significant improvements to gstreamer since then...but i dont care....xine has always done what i needed it to
<slow-motion> i need to get dvbt running again
 * vidd thinks the devels need to realize that "hey....there is still room left on the live cd" is no excuse to add more apps that do the same thing
<slow-motion> and i case of this distri they get payed
<slow-motion> i think
<vidd> i never heard of transmissions until i had to track it down and purge it in HH, and i never heard of listen until you asked about it (and i realize i have to cut that out too)
<vinnl> vidd, there was no alternative to Transmission installed already
<vinnl> And Totem is supposed to be a movie player, listen an audio player
<vidd> vinnl, and there is still no compelling reason for it to be on the default install either
<vinnl> vidd, how about that people use it?
<vidd> totem is a media player...music, movies, tv, dvds, etc
<vinnl> Yeah but they label it as "Movie" player, and it's not really designed to manage your music collection, is it?
<vidd> vinnl, its in the repos....so its mindless to add
<slow-motion> some time ago i played dvds with totem. even with the dvd menue
<vinnl> vidd, Xfce is in the repos
<vinnl> slow-motion, nice, it can do that already? :)
<slow-motion> yes i think i got it running. but dont remember how
<vidd> vinnl, you darn well that xfce is a hefty collection of apps
<vinnl> vidd, OK, then Firefox is in the reps.
<vinnl> slow-motion, you probably used Xine as backend :P
<vidd> vinnl, a web browser has been a standard componant of OS's since 94
<vidd> sorry....98
<vinnl> vidd, yeah, so? Why does that make it a valid component? People didn't do BitTorrent in '98
<vinnl> But they do now
<vidd> vinnl, you expect ppl to get assistance from google searches
<vinnl> *sigh*
<vinnl> vidd, so what about Abiword then?
<vidd> without some kind of browser out of the box, you get no google searches
<vidd> vinnl, another piece of bloat
<vidd> xfce comes with mousepad
<vinnl> vidd, OK, so Firefox is the only useful application on Xubuntu?
<vidd> thunderbird
<vinnl> So why do you need Mousepad? You can Google on how to install a text editor, right?
<vidd> mousepad, thunar
<vinnl> Or on how to install Thunderbird
<slow-motion> i dont know why there are so many default games
<vidd> slow-motion, its all one package
<vidd> it was an "all or none" thing
<slow-motion> that new audio recorder is a nice idea. but listen can be removed
<vidd> and why is there no default IRC client?
<vidd> and dont start that crap about "pidgin is for IRC"
<vinnl> So now IRC is used more often than BitTorrent?
<slow-motion> i preefer dosbox and a good java interface to play games
<vinnl> (Xchat is in Intrepid btw)
<vidd> lets see....how do you get support?
<slow-motion> xchat is nice as a default client
<pedrito> vidd: Sorry to interrupt our discussions. New problems now on alsa-utils... here is the output of "make" http://paste.ubuntu.com/72910/
<vinnl> That doesn't mean more people need it
<vidd> we get support with email, web pages, and irc
<vinnl> I'm not saying you shouldn't include an IRC client, I'm saying if you include that, why not include a BitTorrent client?
<vinnl> Xubuntu doesn't aim to "provide a full package that allows you to get support for that package"
<vinnl> It aims to "provide a usable desktop"
<vinnl> (in short :P)
<vidd> vinnl, im not really that apposed to a bit torrent client...i  am apposed to so many different types of the same thing
<vinnl> vidd, well, you could only argue that Listen has a little bit overlap with Totem, but Xubuntu does a good job otherwise
<vidd> there is a remote desktop viewer installed by defualt?
<vidd> and how many ppl need that?
<vinnl> How is that overlap?
<vidd> vinnl, differnt group of gripes
<vinnl> ?
<pedrito> vidd: I have to go offline. I will try to find the solution later during the week. Thanks for your supervision and teaching.
<karen|> How can i get my pointer to move faster?  it's really difficult to navigate with the touchpad when it moves slowly
<vinnl> karen|, in the Settings Manager, open the Mouse settings
<vinnl> You can then increase the acceleration
<karen|> oh snap
<karen|> i would have never found that
<karen|> thank you SO MUCH
<karen|> :D
<vinnl> You're welcome :)
<vinnl> The Settings Manager is a good start whenever you want to configure stuff ;-)
<karen|> i see this now, i was afraid that I'd have to do stuff in the terminal
<karen|> (i'm totally new to linux)
<TheSheep> karen|: you can also install the gsynaptics-mcs-plugin package and have the settings for your touchpad in the settings manager then
<vinnl> Heh, you almost never have to do that if you don't want to :)
<karen|> see, Sheep, that's what I had read online
<karen|> and it wanted me to activate something with the terminal
<karen|> and i was so lost :(
<TheSheep> karen|: you can do it with synaptics, no need for terminal :)
<karen|> wtf
<karen|> the internet lies to me then
<vinnl> karen|, often, when you read documentation online, it tells you to do stuff in the terminal even if you can do it without
<karen|> :(^2
<vinnl> karen|, also, make sure the documentation doesn't just apply to "linux", but to "xubuntu" or at least "ubuntu" :)
<TheSheep> because it's easier to describe 'type this' than 'find the icon that looks kinda like a very sick cactus, and click on it'
<karen|> oh yea, i made sure of that
<vinnl> Exactly
<karen|> lol very sick cactus
<vinnl> TheSheep, a sick cactus? xD
<vidd> karen|, its easier for the user to copy/paste from web page to terminal
<karen|> i just need to get used to the terminal
<karen|> damn windows has me brainwashed :P
<vinnl> :P
 * vidd used to be afraid of the terminal when he first started
 * vinnl isn't afraid anymore, but really doesn't prefer it :P
<karen|> hehe
<vidd> now i complain when i have to do things in windows because i have to click 80 times instead of type seven words
<karen|> i'm thinking of getting the xubuntu book, kinda take things from the beginning
<vinnl> Is there a Xubuntu book?
<karen|> aye
<vinnl> Link?
<karen|> http://www.lulu.com/content/324330
<vidd> karen|, just make sure its not from M$ press!
<karen|> :x
<vinnl> karen|, that's just the Desktop Guide, you can read that on your computer as well :)
<karen|> i know, but i like to have things separate from the computer when I'm reading
<vinnl> Ah :)
<vinnl> karen|, though take note, this seems to be the Desktop Guide for Xubuntu 6.06
<karen|> ah ha
<karen|> ill do some more digging
<MUTU> hi, I inserted an SD Card in my new laptop. How do I view its contents please?
<vinnl> MUTU, it ought to show up on the left in the file browser
<MUTU> it does not get mounted
<MUTU> perhaps my sd card reader is not supported?
<vinnl> I wouldn't know, I don't really know anything about SD cards
<vinnl> Is it connected through USB?
<vinnl> MUTU, if it is, you might try running the command "lsusb"... Don't ask me why, but it's worked for me in the past ;-)
<vinnl> But I'm off now, good luck :)
<vidd> MUTU, is your card reader internal or usb?
<karen|> what's a good audio player for xubuntu?
<TheSheep> listen
<TheSheep> it's the default in 8.10
<MUTU> vidd internal
<MUTU> part of the laptop
<vidd> MUTU, does lspci show the device?
<TheSheep> or lshw
<MUTU> 00:0b.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1/MC1 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller (rev 20)
<MUTU> 00:0b.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1/MC1 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller (rev 20)
<MUTU> 00:0b.2 System peripheral: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711Mx 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Accelerator
<vidd> !pastebin |MU
<ubottu> MU: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vidd> !pastebin | MUTU
<ubottu> MUTU: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MUTU> http://paste.ubuntu.com/72955/
<the-erm> I've got a really weird problem.  Maybe someone in here will know the answer.
<the-erm> I can "od /dev/input/event2" from an ctrl+alt-f1 screen then press buttons on my remote and get output
<the-erm> however if I press ctrl+alt+F7 and run the same command I get nothing.
<the-erm> I wanted to write something that if input came from the remote, it would do something differently
<mutu> sorry about that
<mutu> didn't realise my battery was on charge
<L_Ryuzaki> hi
<karen|> is there a file system that both windows and xubuntu recognize?  cuz i'd like to have a partition (or external harddrive) where i can store files, but so both systems can open things
<vidd> karen|, have gparted set up a partition with fat32 file system
<karen|> gparted, hmm
<vidd> both windows and linux can read and write without any
<vidd> *issues
<karen|> fat32, that can only have a certain amount of GB on it right?
<TheSheep> windows can read ext2/3 partitions with additional driver
<TheSheep> karen|: 4GB max file size
<karen|> :oooo
<TheSheep> !ext2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2
<TheSheep> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
 * vidd recommends that you do not give your virus magnet the ability to read(and trash) your linux setup
<karen|> :(
<vidd> setting up the partition  with fat 32 or ntfs is safest
<vidd> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<vidd> karen|, is this for a dual boot system? or for multiple systems sharing an external drive?
<karen|> dual boot
<karen|> xubuntu actually hogged up more space than i wanted it to
<TheSheep> karen|: you can boot the livecd and resize the partition
<karen|> i had assigned 38gb to windows and 15 to xubuntu.  there was about 55gb of unallocated space that i was going to partition later according to what i wanted/needed
<TheSheep> karen|: with parted
<vidd> with a dual boot, i would definantly stay away from installing the driver that lets windows read/write to your linux partition
<karen|> awesome, ill need to do that
<vidd> karen|, if you had installed with wubi, you would already have your systems able to "talk" to each other
<karen|> i figured keeping them separate was a good idea
<karen|> oh anyway, speaking of windows and viruses
<karen|> is there an antivirus that i need for xubuntu?
<vidd> heh....in order to have a viral infestation of your linux box....you have to find a virus that will run in linux, then download it, then make it executable, and finally run it as root
<karen|> ah vidd, you make linux seem like heaven.  i like it.
 * knome is back
<knome> hello everybody
<karen|> hello
<vidd> karen|, you may want to look into getting a root kit hunter though
<karen|> okies
 * vidd recommends rkhunter
<vidd> a root kit is spyware for linux
<vidd> they are less common, but more dangerous then spyware on windows
<karen|> eesh
<vidd> a compromised linux machine is used as a general of the zombied windows soldiers of a bot-net
<vidd> as long as you practice good security techniques, you should have little issue with them
<karen|> gotcha
<karen|> just out of curiosity, where do these things usually hide?  programs? web pages?
<vidd> usually on web pages, or from hackers directly attacking your machine
<karen|> ohhh
<karen|> how do i install this :oOoO
<vidd> sudo apt-get install rkhunter
<vidd> or open up synaptic (since your still not used to the terminal) and you will find it
<karen|> i gave the terminal a shot, it seems to be doing okay :O
<karen|> i think...it finished
<vidd> its like the 7 or 8 hundreth program into the "r"s =]
<karen|> :D?
<karen|> lol
<karen|> i will learn the terminal, it is definitely easier and quicker
<vidd> XD
<vidd> plus the terminal has tab-complete....
<karen|> what's that?! :D?
<TheSheep> if you type something and press 'tab', it will complete it
<vidd> you could type sud[tab]apt-g[tab]ins[tab]rkh[tab]
<vidd> and it would fill out the missing caracters
<TheSheep> it's very fast
<vidd> notice it puts the spaces in for you too
<vidd> and if you are not sure the package or command name but know the first one or two characters of it....
<vidd> you can hit tab twice and it will show you all the choices
<karen|> cool
<vidd> (eat your heart out, Billy!)
<karen|> i think ill need to find a website with some terminal commands
<karen|> lol
 * vidd has a few systems that dont even have keyboards, mice or monitors (headless servers)
<vidd> 100% command-line over ssh
<karen|> :0
<karen|> and what is it that you are serving with your servers
<vidd> ftp, email, web pages
<karen|> ah ha
<vidd> torrent servers
<vidd> im working on a media server right now
<Freddy2> hi
<karen|> cool :3
<vidd> so all my movies and music are on one machine, and i can play them from any computer in the world via a web browser
<Freddy2> how can i upgrade to intrepid? i've tried sudo aptitude dist-upgrade but "nothing" happens
<Freddy2> and on the updates manager i can only see hardy as upgrading option
<TheSheep> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Freddy2> thx
<vidd> Freddy2, sudo update-manager -d
<karen|> pseudo
<Freddy2> still hardy at most
<vidd> dist-upgrade does nothing if you never update the sources
<vidd> Freddy2, what version are you currently on?
<Freddy2> gusty
<Freddy2> i need 2 jumps?
<vidd> Freddy2, ya cant jump past hardy
<Freddy2> so.. that's it
<vidd> you have to get hardy before you can upgrade to II
<vidd> since hardy is LTS, you will be able to go directly from 8.04 to 10.4
<vidd> you can also go from DD to HH since its LTS to LTS
<vidd> heh...they will even need to support upgrading from 6.06 to 10.04 for servers
<vidd> and hopefully not a double-bounce to do it
<martin101> fishy
<martin101> did that information help you?
<farciarz84> hi
<farciarz84> real problems with xubuntu
<farciarz84> ...
<farciarz84> :(
<farciarz84> sombebody will helps me?
<martin101> shoot
<farciarz84> ok
<farciarz84> first of all x64 8.10 xubuntu I have
<farciarz84> problem skype on my laptop
<farciarz84> doesn;t work a microphone
<martin101> I not on 64bit but I'll attempt to help
<Freddy2> don't abuse with enter
<farciarz84> check all option in skype and sound in my xubuntu preferences but nothing helps
<martin101> does it work in sound recorder?
<farciarz84> on windows/opensuse it wored good
<farciarz84> i will check
<martin101> ok
<farciarz84> nope
<farciarz84> internal mic, mic, and mic boost desn't
<farciarz84> no sound level
<martin101> are you sure it not muted in volume control?
<farciarz84> there is no mute option - all source are full volume
<martin101> under switches it the correct one device selected?
<martin101> *is the
<farciarz84> yes it is HDA intel #0
<martin101> is their another device list under the switches section?
<farciarz84> laptop is 6910p core2duo bussiness line of hp
<farciarz84> only default
<martin101> does sound playback work?
<farciarz84> yes it work good
<farciarz84> works
<farciarz84> have no ide
<martin101> umm sounds stranges as it would appear your sound card is recognised.
<farciarz84> idea, in ubuntu thre were some option like open system, alsa, pulse audio
<farciarz84> and everything work poor as poor but worked
<farciarz84> does xfce have some influence in sound ?
<martin101> not really
<farciarz84> hmmm
<martin101> i've just discovered my mic does work!
<farciarz84> stragne becouse i need skype to my work
<farciarz84> and becouse of that stupid thing i need to reinstall my system
<farciarz84> as I see xfce works pretty good and I like it
<martin101> oh no, my one does work!
<farciarz84> what can I do ?
<TheSheep> wasn't there some trick to get skype to work? I remember reading somethnig on the forums...
<martin101> do you have the ICH8 Family of devices?
<TheSheep> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<martin101> there's not point in trying to get skype to record if you can't in sound recorder yet
<TheSheep> farciarz84: maybe some of these hints will work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype#4.%20ALSA%20Configuration
<farciarz84> ok tnx guys I will try to read that all stuff
<TheSheep> (Xubuntu still uses ALSA, not pulseaudio like Ubuntu)
<TheSheep> powodzenia
<farciarz84> :)
<martin101> does it really?
<martin101> I found pulse audio on ubuntu to be rather buggy and was surprised when xubuntu didn't have such problems! maybe that's why
<farciarz84> I like unix system but can't realise how to a mature distribution can not provide a good sound or graphic handler in common devices
<farciarz84> shame on linux in that part of system
<vidd> farciarz84, the device isnt "common" on servers....which is *nix largest base
<martin101> linux has made great strides in the past few years!
<vidd> its not linux's fault OEM's dont pony up the source or release quality drivers
<martin101> yeah I agree vidd
<martin101> shame
<BadHorsie> hum, for some reason i have the root file system as read-only, dmesg reports no errors and at boot time i never saw the usual fsck message when something goes wrong and you have to remount rw...
<BadHorsie> even when i try sudo mount -n -o remount rw /; it remains as ro... also i noticed /etc/fstab contains all but one line commented... the only uncommented line refers to /media/cdrom0, whereas the sda4 device which is in my case the root file system is commented...
<fauli> hey, anyone able to help me with setting up teamspeak?
<vidd> fauli, what help do you need?
<fauli> i want to have music running while talking in teamspeak, but it doesnt work
<vidd> i dont understand
<fauli> i am able to talk in teamspeak, i also hear other people
<vidd> do you want to hear the person talking to you or do you want to hear music?
<fauli> i want to hear music while being online in ts
<vidd> if they are coming in on the same channel, then one wins and the other doesnt
<TheSheep> fauli: configure dmix
<vidd> fauli, are you looking for streaming audio, or like cd's and such?
<TheSheep> fauli: it teamspeak uses alsa and not oss
<fauli> mom, gonna try
<vidd> and im off to smoke
<TheSheep> fauli: if ts uses oss, then there is no way to do it other than getting an audio card with multiple channels
<TheSheep> and even then I'm not sure
<fauli> how do i configure dmix?
 * vidd thinks teamspeak uses oss
<TheSheep> fauli: http://alsa.opensrc.org/home/w/org/opensrc/alsa/index.php?title=DmixPlugin#5._The_simple_approach:
<vidd> at least it did when i ran a server
<TheSheep> oh, you could run it with aoss...
<TheSheep> fauli: that page has lots of useful info
<fauli> how can i run it with aoss?
<TheSheep> fauli: scroll up on that page
<fauli> omg :D thats complex
<owen1> how to run adobe air app from the terminal?
<volo> hi
<martin101> hello
<james30070> hello
<james30070> i need help
<dissociative> I'm under xubuntu 8.10 livecd and I need to access the /home partition of another distro that is installed in the hdd but I can only access the user directories as root, is there a way to access the user directories as non root?
#xubuntu 2009-11-09
<sanubuntu> hey guys what could be the problem, i installed 9.10 on a machine last nite with no hitches, but when i installed on this toshiba satellite laptop, i get no desktop image, just a black screen .. the system is useable, i have my menus and gnome panels, but no desktop (so also when i tried to save a vid to desktop, it doesn't appear)
<likemindead> Did you try it via the Live CD first?
<likemindead> Can you drop to a CLI & run updates?
<sanubuntu> likeminded, yes it had standard background in live .. i installed ubuntu studio desktop after installation, now that i remember, and after that no image
<sanubuntu> likeminded, sudo apt-get updates ?
<sanubuntu> damn, i can't even get my flashplugin installed right ..
<sanubuntu> arrrrgggghhhhhhh
<likemindead> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" (minus the quotes).
<sanubuntu> likemindead, k i did that prolly have to restart to see if it took .. b4 i do that, can you tell me what might be wrong with my flash?  i installed from synaptic, and its showing as installed, but can't get any video
<likemindead> You want to "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras" (you are running Xubuntu, right?).
<sanubuntu> ubuntu
<sanubuntu> so same just with ubuntu then?
<likemindead> Okay. Install "ubuntu-restricted-extras" then.
<likemindead> And head over to #ubuntu. ;-)
<sanubuntu> k, lemme try
<sanubuntu> i like it better here :)
<likemindead> Xubuntu _is_ better.
<likemindead> :D
<likemindead> And yes, sanubuntu, I would reboot.
<sanubuntu> k, ubuntu extras almost done then i reboot, thx i be back in a while :)
<likemindead> Certainly.
<andy1> hello?
<andy1> can anyone help me?
<likemindead> -____-
<Tonno> how do I change the driver of my graphic card on xubuntu?
<likemindead> What kind of card, Tonno?
<likemindead> System>Hardware Drivers is one way.
<likemindead> Searching Synaptic Package Manager will give you further options.
<Tonno> i have to use a openchrome but i think that i using a vesa generic
<qwebirc42894> Can someone help
<xharx> problem with karmic: I have crashes when the battery reaches about 50%. I have tried mainline kernels and I have no problem with the battery, but now I have no trackpad support. How can I fix this. Where do I find a kernel to go with
<dtox> iam using xubuntu 9.10..it doesnt install vmware workstation from the package manager..help plzzz
<XubuntuNewUser> Hi! I didn't get mms to work with Totem so I uninstalled totem-gstreamer and installed totem-xine. But Totem is STILL using Gstreamer! Why?
<XubuntuNewUser> And I can't find the Totem-Xine.
<XubuntuNewUser> Where is it+
<XubuntuNewUser> ?
<XubuntuNewUser> Any IRC channel for Totem? I can't find one (that is for the Totem player).
<Xubuntus> (Changed nick from XubuntuNewUser, just in case you think I'm gone. But I suppose you also se me logging out and in again here above.)
<Xubuntus> Any ideas to the questions above?
<Xubuntus> Anyone managing to play mms streams?
<Xubuntus> Okay. See you people later. :)
<messiah> subspider, are you there?
<messiah> someone is out there? :D
<messiah>  i re-installed xubuntu due to my problem with static IP, and i can't see again my NTFS partitions; which was the things i had to install? ntfs-3g and ntfs-configuration???? from terminal or sypnatic or packages normal program?
<kromar> hi
<messiah> i can't set my ip static
<messiah> i have tryed many things
<kromar> i did a clean install of 9.10 and everything worked perfect the first time, but now when i reboot the other partitions dont get mounted/recognized. how do i make them mount at boot?
<messiah> kromar you mean ntfs partitions?
<kromar> yes
<messiah> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<messiah> and then, ntfs-config
<kromar> ahh that looks good, thanks a lot:D
<messiah> np
<subspider> sorry messiah
<subspider> i wasn't here
<subspider> hey feewillie
<subspider> are you there
<subspider> no
<Xubuntus> Hi. I've got a serious problem with sound. Ever since I installed Xubuntu 9.10 I haven't been able to get any sound.
<Xubuntus> I tried the LiveCD for Xubuntu, Ubuntu and Gentoo (LiveDVD). With both the Ubuntu and the Gentoo disc I've got sound.
<Xubuntus> Out of the box.
<Xubuntus> Is there anyone that can help me?
<Freewillie> Hi
<Xubuntus> Hi.
<Freewillie> How do you do?
<Xubuntus> Having a cold, otherwise well. You?
<Freewillie> I am ok to
<Freewillie> Sorry for the late response
<Xubuntus> Same here.
<Xubuntus> Checking every now and then. Hoping for a reply to my issue.
<Freewillie> What's your isue??
<Xubuntus> Freewillie, check http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/11/09/%23xubuntu.html
<Freewillie> ok
<Freewillie> What sound chip do you have?
<Xubuntus> Realtek ALC883
<Freewillie> ok qand it is on the supported hardware list?
<Xubuntus> (I've also got another soundcard installed, "SBLive!...", but I'm not going to use it on Xubuntu.)
<Xubuntus> Where is that list?
<Xubuntus> Xubuntus homepage?
<Xubuntus> Hehe... Xubuntu's homepage?    :)
<Freewillie> i think so
<Freewillie> maar ik denk dat ie er niet in staat
<Freewillie> sorry,
<Freewillie> I don't think he is in the list butt i know where you can get the driver
<Freewillie> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<Freewillie> Download the linux driver:p
<Freewillie> You have to compile the driver to use it
<Freewillie> I hope it will solve your ptoblem
<Freewillie> I think faster as I can type:)
<Freewillie> I've got A problem myself now
<Freewillie> I've a usb thumbdrive witch is formatted in ntfs
<Freewillie> But if i want to write to it in xubuntu I am not allowed
<Freewillie> Even root is not allowed
<Freewillie> Does someone have any idea how to solve this?
<Freewillie> subspider: do you have any idea?
<Freewillie> Could someone help me?
<likemindead> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Freewillie> Yes ntfs
<Freewillie> I am not using linux only
<likemindead> Follow those links, Freewillie.
<Freewillie> I want compatebility
<likemindead> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<likemindead> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=NTFS+Ubuntu
<Freewillie> But why does xubuntu mount other ntfs partitions well?
<fatih> hi, i am on xubuntu 9.10. i cant use 4 desktops. i can see only 2 desktops on panel and i cant handle it. any suggestion? thanks
<likemindead> Add panles under Settings, fatih.
<likemindead> "Workspaces" I think it is.
<likemindead> Very easy.
<fatih> likemindead: thanks i m trying.
<fatih> likemindead: thank you very much. i am a bit newbie.
<fatih> it worked.
<likemindead> Glad to help.
<likemindead> If you want the fancy cube, etc. you have to install & tweak Compiz.
<likemindead> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<fatih> thanks. i asked it for compiz desktop cube effect. i like it very much.
<Freewillie> likemindead: There is one problem its never mentioned in fstab
<Xubuntus> I have looked at the driver Freewillie pointed me to. It seems like a good idea if nothing else works, BUT. I wonder, WHY does sound work perfect on Ubuntu 9.10 and not on Xubuntu 9.10?
<Freewillie> Difrence in driver model?
<Xubuntus> I even checked which driver Ubuntu used, and it's not the one Xubuntu tries with. Can it be that Xubuntu is made for people not needing sound?
<Freewillie> I know it works that way i had it myself
<Freewillie> NOO
<Freewillie> normaly xubuntu just recognizes the sound chip
<Tesssa> sound here works perfectly in xubuntu
<Xubuntus> Isn't the two distro's actually the same, just a different windows manager and some other programs?
<Xubuntus> Do the come with DIFFERENT drivers?!
<Freewillie> I surely don't know but i am awae of the sound problems
<Freewillie> I had it with a pentium 4 motherboar
<Xubuntus> Does Xubuntu handle audio differently then Ubuntu? (Refering to what you wrote, Freewillie, about recognizing the sound chip.
<Freewillie> I ve solved it but it wasn't easy
<Xubuntus> =
<Xubuntus> )
<Freewillie> I think, but i am not sure
<Freewillie> I hate sound myself, it doesn 'tmather wich os.
<Xubuntus> I've heard/read that you can convert your Ubuntu to Xubuntu, and vice verse. In that case the audio shouldn't change.
<Xubuntus> Oh? Sound issues, you mean?
<Freewillie> i dont know but it can because you install or uninstall more than just the window manager
<Freewillie> Why else uses ubunutu more diskspace then xubuntu
<Xubuntus> I would like to know how it works a little better. I mean, to be able to identify what is different and change exactly that.
<Xubuntus> Well, a lot of different programs. But DRIVERS?!
<Freewillie> I would like to know it to but i am afraid i cannot help you because i dont know it myself
<Xubuntus> Ok
<Xubuntus> So, how do I compile the driver in Xubuntu? And then install it?
<Xubuntus> Oh, first!!!
<Freewillie> have you download it already?
<Xubuntus> Can I search for the driver/card that I saw UbuntuLiveCD, in Xubuntu somehow?
<Freewillie> I don't know, but why would you like to use xubuntu instead of ubuntu?
<Xubuntus> F.ex. I saw, using UbuntuLiveCD, the card "VT1708 [Azalia HDAC] (High Definition)...".
<Xubuntus> Because it is faster?
<Xubuntus> As far as people here told me.
<Xubuntus> And you?
<Xubuntus> :)
<Freewillie> I like to use xubuntu because of xfce and the speed and the easy way to mod it's login screen and themes
<Freewillie> But ubuntu does just fine for me too
<subspider> hi
<subspider> freewillie??
<Freewillie> yes
<Freewillie> its me
<subspider> can you tell what you did to change your login screen
<subspider> i can't change mine lol
<Freewillie> check at first if gdm is installed
<subspider> nao it is
<subspider> then the folder with the new them where did you put it
<subspider> ??
<Freewillie> ok then you have to download a loginscreen fromthe internet
<subspider> i download same as yours
<Freewillie> in the themes folder in its own subfolder
<Freewillie> the folder is: /usr/share/gdm/themes
<Freewillie> in the folder of the login screen is an xml file where you can edit the screen
<Xubuntus> Freewillie, No, I haven't downloaded it yet. I have to boot into Xubuntu first. But, will there be any "lost stuff" on the way?
<Xubuntus> Like the current drivers staying on in the background and so forth?
<Freewillie> what do you mean with: lost stuff?
<Freewillie> oh ok
<Xubuntus> Btw. Anyone with a system monitor-problem, showing one of the (dual) processorns at 100% all the time and the other normal?
<Freewillie> I don't know
<subspider> so where did you define your default theme??
<Xubuntus> Okay.
<Freewillie> it was already there
<subspider> ok freewillie i have two folders
<subspider> autostart and themes
<Freewillie> And in the menu Applications > settings  splashscreen
<subspider> you tell me to move the fod with my theme into the theme folder right??
<Freewillie> you can set the one witch should be used
<Freewillie> yes
<Freewillie> And?
<Freewillie> Does it work?
<subspider> i don't find tha place you say
<Freewillie> the folder? ore teh menu?
<subspider> applications settings and then no splashscreen
<subspider> i have one called session
<Freewillie> its the secondmenu item
<Freewillie> Ive the dutch one
<Freewillie> so i dont know the exact english words
<subspider> what is native lagauge of yours??
<Freewillie> Dutch
<Freewillie> yours?
<subspider> portuguese
<subspider> hm
<Freewillie> ah
<Freewillie> I will swich my language into english
<Freewillie> wait a moment
<subspider> ok
<subspider> thats good
<Freewillie> itw ould take to much time, but i think session is te good one
<Freewillie> and then you have to select xubuntu-noir
<subspider> sorry i can't find
<Freewillie> hmmm
<Freewillie> you can edit a file to but i dont know wich one
<Freewillie> http://softsolder.wordpress.com/2009/04/02/changing-the-xubuntu-8-10-gdm-login-splash-screen/
<subspider> no
<Freewillie> I have to go now, I hope i helped you enough
<Freewillie> what no?
<subspider> hm ok thanks anyway
<subspider> the tuto you gave me it's says things i don't have
<Freewillie> Such as?
<subspider> like xubuntu theme folder in themes
<Freewillie> strange
<Freewillie> Then I dont know how to solve it
<Freewillie> I need to go now
<Freewillie> So bye
<subspider> bye
<subspider> and thnk you man
<Person[a]> any clue about this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/475920?
<Person[a]> any clue about this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/475920  ? (*typpo)
<jhb1608> Why not Xubuntu detect the CD?
<jhb1608> I did is put a CD and it won't work, but it works fine in other version of Ubuntu. Why?
<jhb1608> anyone?
<jhb1608> hmmm...
<jhb1608> anyone?
<jhb1608> I did is put a CD and it won't work, but it works fine in other version of Ubuntu. Why?
<jhb1608> how do I mount a CD?
<howhard> hey how do I connect to a shared folder on windows via my xubuntu???
<TheSheep> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Xubuntus> Hi, people.
<Xubuntus> Anyone care to help with managing some drivers?
<Xubuntus> :)
<likemindead> !ask | Xubuntus
<ubottu> Xubuntus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Xubuntus> Well, that kind of is the question. How do I manage drivers in Xubuntu? Right now, I'm interesting in sound-drivers.
<Xubuntus> Where are the drivers located? Is it as easy as just checking Synaptic?
<likemindead> Yes, Xubuntus, you can check Synaptic for the drivers installed/available.
<likemindead> You can also track down drivers and compile from source if necessary.
<Xubuntus> Is there any other general list for the drivers?
<wrgb> Xubuntus: check in Applications > System > Hardware Drivers for any third party drivers being used or available for your machine
<wrgb> Xubuntus: you can also click on the volume control and check the sound card drop down to see what sound card your system detected
<Xubuntus> Yeah, I got three in the list, but two in reality. And out of those in the list only one is a existing one, but not the one I want to use.
<Xubuntus> I just downloaded some drivers from Realtek. I hope it's okay to follow the instructions in the Readme.txt for Xubuntu. (The instructions seems to be for Ubuntu, but no version is mentioned.)
<wrgb> Xubuntus: installing them should be the same for Xubuntu, after you install them, select the sound card from the dropdown list and configure the controls
<Xubuntus> Do I need to uninstall anything first?
<wrgb> Xubuntus: You may need to uninstall the existing driver, but I'm not sure how to do that, sorry
<wrgb> Xubuntus: but since it's not recongnising the one you want to use, there shouldn't be any problem
<Xubuntus> The instructions now say: "Turn on sound support from kernel config". Can I suppose this is already done?
<Xubuntus> Also:   "(soundcore module, default turn on)".
<wrgb> Xubuntus: restart your pc and check the dropdown in the mixer for the sound card you just installed
<Xubuntus> The step above is step TWO of many. Hence, I have not yet finished installing.
<Xubuntus> I did however run into another problem further on.
<Xubuntus> It asks me to run "alsaconf", which doesn't work.
<wrgb> Xubuntus: try sudo alsaconf
<Xubuntus> did
<Xubuntus> Same result.
<Xubuntus> "command not found"
<Xubuntus> Any ideas?
<wrgb> Xubuntus: sorry, had to step out for a moment - I'm that's about all I know about sound in (X)ubuntu - I've never had a sound card problem, really they just came up and worked
<wrgb> Xubuntus: try asking the question on the channel again and maybe there's someone with  more experience
<wrgb> Xubuntus: be specific about the Realtek model number of the card you're using
<Xubuntus> While installing the realtek-drivers, for the onboard sound card Realtek ALC883 (VT1708), I can't get alsaconf to run; "command not found". Help me, someone!
<Xubuntus> Rebooting... We'll see if this ends up working. :)
<wrgb> Xubuntus: If it doesn't, you might also try the Xubuntu users mailing list at : https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-users
<probando> Hello
<probando> Silly question: how can I darg and drop or copy any launcher from the applications menu to the desktop, same as I can do on gnome/kde?
<probando> *drag
<probando> hello?
<crash2k> whats the default xubuntu theme called?
<likemindead> In 9.10?
<crash2k> yes
<likemindead> It's Albatross, I believe.
<crash2k> thank you :)
<crash2k> whats the name of the default border? lol
<Xubuntus> I'm starting to dislike this distribution very much. Got sound but extreeeemly low.
<Xubuntus> Why can't things work?! It's the year 2009. These problems shouldn't be here...
<likemindead> Complaining should help. :-\
<likemindead> You want your money back?
<crash2k> ummm whats the default  metacity theme in xubuntu 9.10?
<Xubuntus> Yeah, maybe. How knows?
<Xubuntus> *who
<likemindead> >____<
<crash2k> who knows*
<crash2k> lol
<Xubuntus> lol
<Xubuntus> How come there are no easy-to-follow manuals on such a simple thing as installing drivers?
<crash2k> what kind of driver?
<likemindead> Because you really _need_ to install drivers in Linux.
<likemindead> facepalm.jpg
<Xubuntus> ALL drivers.
<crash2k> excuse me likeminedead do you know what the default metacity theme in xubuntu is?
<Xubuntus> They are ONE category. No need for more then ONE way.
<Xubuntus> likemindead, What? "Because I really _need_ "? I don't understand.
<Xubuntus> Is ANYONE of you using snd-hda-intel?
<Xubuntus> I downloaded the drivers from Realtek's site. Installed following their instructions. But not all was possible, strangly enough. :/  alsaconf doesn't exist and the instructions tell me to run it.
<crash2k> ugh
<Xubuntus> And why do I have THREE soundcards in the mixer, but in reality only two in my computer?
<Xubuntus> ugh? Not a good idea to follow those instructions, huh?
<Xubuntus> Or do you mean alsaconf?
<Xubuntus> Can I somehow copy the audio-configuration AND drivers from a running UbuntuLiveCD to my installed Xubuntu?
<schizoTK> Hello xubuntu gurus!
<schizoTK> Many thanks for this fine OS
<Xubuntus> Isn't it strange that BOTH the ALSA and the OSS volume control is synchronized and work at the same time?! I mute one, the other mutes - and vice versa.
<Xubuntus> schizoTK, fine? You've got sound working then?
<Xubuntus> :)
<schizoTK> Having an issue installing another separate full xubuntu alongside winXP/winNT/xubuntu
<schizoTK> Oh Yeah! Sound! Streaming! 3G! Oh Yeah!
<schizoTK> Using 9.04
<schizoTK> tried the upgrade, but had problems
<schizoTK> I'm on an Acer Aspire One ZG5
<schizoTK> 1GB RAM 160GBhdd
<Xubuntus> Ok.
<Xubuntus> What sound card have you got in the mixer?
<schizoTK> Qualcomm 9121 3g modem is not working, but cell phone tethering works
<hoeq> Anyone who knows how to make terminals _really_ transparent in xubuntu?
<schizoTK> mixer shows both HDA Intel ALSA
<hoeq> Now I can see my wallpaper through them, but not the windows behind.
<schizoTK> and Realtek ALC268 (OSS Mixer)
<schizoTK> In terminal select menu option Edit then scroll to preferences
<schizoTK> Been trying to install a 2nd xubuntu alonside everything else for testing purposes
<hoeq> schizoTK: that's not what I meant, the terminal is transparent (via the setting you mentioned) but not entirely.
<hoeq> I can see the desktop behind it, but if I put another window behind a terminal, that will not be visible at all.
<hoeq> Plus the wallpaper lags a bit while I move the terminal windows around.
<schizoTK> Maybe too much for your video hardware?
<hoeq> It worked fine before I reinstalled xubuntu.
<Xubuntus> Which of the two cards is the one working for you?
<schizoTK> Which version of xubuntu?
<hoeq> schizoTK: 9.10
<schizoTK> @ Xubuntus ... Both!
<schizoTK> I had problems when I upgraded to 9.10
<schizoTK> Had to re-install 9.04 to get everything working again
<schizoTK> But it works GREAT!
<hoeq> About the transparency thing, it works on my laptop, also xubuntu 9.10
<hoeq> And I also had 9.10 on this computer prior to re-installation
<schizoTK> So you have compositing enabled @ hoeq?
<hoeq> Sry, you lost me there : >
<hoeq> Where can I find it?
<schizoTK> Window Manager Tweaks under the Applications menu
<Xubuntus> I don't get it. I installed the Realtek Alsa drivers and all of a sudden one completely wrong card turned into a OSS card! What's happening?!
<Xubuntus> Btw. Is this the official IRC-channel for Xubuntu?
<schizoTK> I don't know @ Xubuntus
<schizoTK> Maybe all the uberxunterkind are busy?
<hoeq> schizoTK: that doesn't change anything, other than the custom settings under the "Compositor" tab.
<hoeq> Like making the window decorations transparent, for example.
<hoeq> Or wait, when I enabled compositing, I can't make the terminals transparent at all anymore. :S
<Xubuntus> Okay. Now this is even MORE weird. The ONLY channel (in the mixer and in reality) that plays sound is the CENTER speaker!
<hoeq> Now they're solid black.
<schizoTK> Somewhere in there are settings for popup transparencies etc
<Xubuntus> I give up. This is TERRIBLE.
<hoeq> But then there's also the terminal-specific settings, which is what I am trying to get to work.
<schizoTK> Once compositing has been enabled, try opening terminal
<hoeq> hmm, wait, I'll try closing my terminals, brb
<schizoTK> Then go to the Edit menu in Terminal
<schizoTK> Then scroll down to Preferences
<schizoTK> Then select Appearances
<hoeq> It works fine now, thanks a lot!
<schizoTK> Then select Background
<schizoTK> No prob!
<hoeq> I just had to enable compositing and close all "old" terminal windows.
<hoeq> And then make them transparent again.
<schizoTK> =)
<schizoTK> So... Anyone familiar with multi-boot systems?
<Xubuntus> Jepp.
<schizoTK> I'm having an issue installing a 2nd xubuntu alongside everything else
<Xubuntus> Have you got two parallel systems already?
<schizoTK> Yes, 3
<Xubuntus> Yeah, I read a little of it. But I'm to consumed of the sound issue. Although, I'll try to help you a little on the way. :)
<schizoTK> WinXP/WinNT(recovery)/xubuntu (9.04)
<Xubuntus> Ok.
<hoeq> I had to do the partitioning manually, if that's what you meant, schizoTK.
<Xubuntus> Harddrives?
<schizoTK> 160GB hdd
<Xubuntus> One?
<hoeq> Couldn't get it the way I wanted otherwize.
<schizoTK> yes
<Xubuntus> Partitions?
<Xubuntus> From 0 to x.
<schizoTK> already running WinXP/WinNT(recovery)/xubuntu (9.04)
<schizoTK> /dev/sda0
<schizoTK> what's the terminal command? fd
<schizoTK> I had more linux distros installed at on time
<schizoTK> but pared things down once I got xubuntu installed
<schizoTK> Now I can't install another xubuntu for testing
<schizoTK> I'm currently running off a live USB
<schizoTK> I'll come back after a reboot
<schizoTK> Thanks for your time.
<Xubuntus> Okay. FINALLY got the "stupid" sound to work. Windows2008 or rather the driver from MSI for the audio detects which plug is in which port automatically. But not the linux drivers, so my front speakers are SIDE channel in the mixer. Aaaawesome...
<Xubuntus> :D
<schizoTK> Hello xubuntu gurus!
<Xubuntus> Any idea why the flashplayer doesn't react on youtube? It playes, but doesn't go HD, pause or anything else.
<Xubuntus> Hi, again!
<Xubuntus> What was your problem?
<schizoTK> I reverted to 9.04 & everything worked again
<schizoTK> trying to setup another xubuntu alongside 3 other OS'
<schizoTK> I tried the upgrade to 9.10 but had too many issues
<schizoTK> Tried kuki linux, but had no net connectivity via 3g
<schizoTK> found a magazine that had several *buntu flavors
<schizoTK> on DVD
<Xubuntus> But, did you try to install an upgrade by itself, somehow?
<Xubuntus> Aha.
<schizoTK> Copied the DVD onto a USB flash drive prepared with syslinux
<schizoTK> copied the contents of isolinux to the / of the USB key
<Xubuntus> And you know some about how to work with Grub and Grub2 then I suppose?
<schizoTK> renamed isolinux.cfg to syslinux.cfg
<Xubuntus> Oh, btw. Have you got mms:-links working?
<Xubuntus> But whats the problem now?
<schizoTK> I know how to edit grub.cfg
<schizoTK> What's mms:-links
<schizoTK> No not grub itd menu.lst
<schizoTK> its
<schizoTK> anyway, got xubuntu 9.04 installed
<schizoTK> want to install another
<schizoTK> for testing
<schizoTK> need to compile qcserial.c into the old kernel
<schizoTK> don't want to bork the current installation =)
<schizoTK> Don't know if the newest kernel will work on my mini
<schizoTK> tried the Upgrade Manager's suggestion to "Upgrade" to 9.10
<schizoTK> then lost 3g connectivity in 9.10
<schizoTK> so re-installed 9.04 from my USB key
<schizoTK> now getting error msg when attempting to resize partitions during the install alongside option
<schizoTK> currently have 4 partitions
<schizoTK> That's the problem! Only can have 4!
<schizoTK> So if I get rid of linux-swap I may be able to complete the mult-boot setup!
<schizoTK> Thanks! =)
<schizoTK> LMAO!
<schizoTK> You've been a great help! Thanks!
<Xubuntus> LMAO? What's that, any?
<Xubuntus> Ah, okay. Got it, haha!!
<Xubuntus> Good night people!
#xubuntu 2009-11-10
<schizoTK> It worked! Got rid of linux-swap, used largest continuous free space, & it installed like a breeze!
<schizoTK> Now have 2 separate xubuntu intstallations
<schizoTK> I can bork this one & keep my main safe
<schizoTK> Anyone have experience compiling a module into the kernel?
<schizoTK> Does anyone know if qcserials.c is included in the latest kernel?
<schizoTK> =)
<itsbrad212> hello
<Tonno> can I add applet of gnome on xfce?
<Tonno> or there is a way that i can hide the menu that is down of the  xfwm4?
<jeb800e123> hello?
<tyam> hello
<tyam> can someone help me?
<cody-somerville> sure
<tyam> do you anything about networking?
<Legendre> anyone care to speculate on a goofy screen/kb freeze issue? I'm trying to pin down exactly what is happening.
<Legendre> what happens: randomly the screen will freeze, but the mouse pointer still works and does not leave trails.
<Legendre> the KB also gets locked out at the same time.
<tyam> not sure this is my first time in the IRC but its not happing to me
<Legendre> if video is playing, the image freezes - but the sound will continue to play fine.
<Legendre> tyam: welcome to IRC ;-)
<tyam> thank you
<tyam> I have a question about networking oh and BTW: im a linux virgin
<Legendre> might not be the best place to ask, but you can try.
<Legendre> one irc tip: Don't ask about asking ;-)
<tyam> huh?
<Legendre> just ask, and not too often.. if someone answers, listen carefully.
<tyam> oh.. got it
<tyam> hmmm... do you know of a good fourm then?
<Legendre> just try your question.. I'll do my best to assist you.
<tyam> ok.. so I installed Xubuntu last night on an old dell laptop.. xubuntu picked up my wifi card... I try to connect to my Access Point and.. Im prompted to enter my WPA password .... I enter it and then about 1 minute later I have to enter it again each time.... but i never am connected to the internet due to the fact that the laptop does not have an ethernet
<Legendre> hm, ok.. here's the deal. Linux et al is a bit shaky with WiFi. And even on some machines where the WiFi is 'pretty damn good' there are problems with WPA.
<likemindead> My old Dell laptop can't connect to WPA/2 for instance. :-\
<Legendre> I would suggest reverting to WEP on your AP (or no security, just for testing) and trying that.
<Legendre> start with no secy. and work up.
<tyam> okay.. will do
<Legendre> WEP+MAC auth is pretty decent
<Legendre> any really, any committed hack will get in one way or another.
<tyam> thank you for using your precious time to help me on the IRC
<Legendre> also, read up on your driver! See what is known about WPA support
<cody-somerville> tyam, can you pastebin /var/log/syslog ?
<Legendre> if my time were precious, I'd not be on IRC ;-) But you are very welcome.
<tyam> how do I do that?
<cody-somerville> tyam, http://pastebin.com
<tyam> okay hold on
<Legendre> tyam: another thing to help you. Open a terminal, and type tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Legendre> leave that term open as you attempt you WPA connections.. see what shows up
<tyam> on another fourm I was to dmesg|tail do you want me to pastebin that too
<tyam> [ 28.482179] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcf7: clean.
<tyam> oh wait how do I use pastebin after I create a post
<likemindead> cody-somerville, there's pastebin.ubuntu.org too!
<tyam> http://pastebin.com/m4610242d
<tyam> i think...
<Tonno> there is a way that i can hide the menu that is down of the  xfwm4? (File Edit View Go Tools Help)
<Legendre> tyam: that's just showing generic timeouts
<Legendre> tyam: try the no secy. thing for now.. see if you can connect.
<Legendre> then work up to WEP etc.
<tyam> okay will do thank you
<hardbop200> hi! what's the proper way to disable gdm from starting on 9.10? update-rc.d -f gdm remove doesn't seem to work...
<likemindead> Enable auto-login?
<hardbop200> likemindead: no, just stop gdm from starting automatically. I prefer "startx", but I'd rather not remove gdm just in case I need to go back to it at some point.
<Guest21138> hi all. where do i find the hard drives under xubuntu?
<_Pete_> Guest21138: what do you mean?
<Guest21138> well where do i see hard drive configurations under xubuntu, sizes etc.?
<_Pete_> sudo fdisk -l
<_Pete_> shows all discs and partitions
<_Pete_> df -h
<_Pete_> shows mounted and usage of them
<PRIDE> i'm an ubuntu user interested in the x counter part looking to dig up some info so question: whats the difference between ubuntu and x ubuntu?
<_Pete_> PRIDE: gnome vs xfce UI
<PRIDE> _Pete_ , kinda new to ubuntu on the whole.....ummm explane plz?
<Guest21138> okay but kind of new to linux is there no way to see the different partitions with size info etc like under windows or lxde?
<_Pete_> and what's wrong with fdisk -l?
<_Pete_> they can be seen from that just fine
<Guest21138> yeah but kind of difficult to see which is which for me as newbie, plus want to resize partition
<PRIDE> _Pete_ will it run all of ubuntu's programs? like cairo dock, or gnome do, ortuxguitarm pidgin, skype, opera united, cheese, and picasa?
<PRIDE> tuxguitar**
<_Pete_> dont know about cairo dock if that some gnome thing then not
<_Pete_> but normal programs runs just fine be it xubuntu/ubuntu/kubuntu
<_Pete_> or what ever linux
<PRIDE> mmm...and will it be able to recognise my hp webcam?
<Balsaq> hi knome
<knome> hello Balsaq
<Balsaq> brb...
<knome_work> ugh
<schizoTK> Hello xubuntu gurus!
<knome_work> !hi | schizoTK
<ubottu> schizoTK: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<schizoTK> Thanks
<schizoTK> having no luck connecting via Qualcomm 9212 3g modem
<schizoTK> I've got 3 different xubuntu installations for testing now
<schizoTK> tried 2 different kernels... No luck...
<knome_work> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<knome_work> have you read through that?
<schizoTK> WWAN modem appears in uninitialized state
<schizoTK> I'll go read it ... Thanks!
<schizoTK> This modem needs to have firmware loaded to it before it's recognized as a modem
<schizoTK> I've got a firmware loader & the pertinent firmware files for my machine
<schizoTK> but need to compile qcserials.c into the kernel
<schizoTK> I'm wondering how I can determine if usbserials is included in my currently installed kernel?
<knome_work> modprobe usbserials
<knome_work> i suppose
<knome_work> or lsmod even, actually
<schizoTK> Cool! I'll try it...
<schizoTK> Got a listing of modules from lsmod but no usbserials
<knome_work> then it's not included
<knome_work> did you try searching if you can install it as package
<schizoTK> Not available as a package...
<knome_work> http://blog.mypapit.net/2008/05/how-to-use-usb-serial-port-converter-in-ubuntu.html
<knome_work> read that?
<schizoTK> I tried kuki linux, but no luck there either. I'll go read the link... Thanks.
<schizoTK> This modem is built into my laptop. It has a SIM card like a phone.
<schizoTK> I've been researching this since April, (off & on)
<knome_work> didn't that link have instructions to install usbserials in the kernel?
<schizoTK> The link assumes the module is included
<schizoTK> I've tried everything except compiling qcserials.c & including it with usbserials into the kernel
<schizoTK> The device appears as USB storage until the firmware is loaded
<schizoTK> So the uninitialized device shows up as Qualcomm 9211
<schizoTK> When initialized, it should show as 9212
<schizoTK> Currently tethered to my cell phone
<schizoTK> Mobile Broadband works, it's just this modem needs special treatment
<knome_work> hmm
<schizoTK> I've read through the pertinent threads on http://ubuntuforums.org
<schizoTK> http://www.codon.org.uk/~mjg59/gobi_loader/
<schizoTK> Check that link
<schizoTK> I tried upgrading to 9.10 but had too many problems, including no cell phone connection
<knome_work> so have you tried the gobi loader?
<schizoTK> I don't have a kernel with the needed module
<knome_work> right. i'm not at home at the moment so i can't really look into that
<knome_work> :/
<schizoTK> I don't know how to compile the module into the kernel
<schizoTK> No problem... I at least have net connectivity now!
<knome_work> hehe yeah
<knome_work> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<knome_work> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<knome_work> schizoTK: that one ^
<knome_work> schizoTK: does it help?
<schizoTK> I'm copying !
<schizoTK> Thanks!
<schizoTK> It's 1:15 am here... I should go to sleep...
<schizoTK> I have all day tomorrow to figure this out...
<knome_work> heh
<schizoTK> Thanks for your help knome_work, greatly appreciated.
<knome_work> schizoTK: no problem. good luck with the modem
<theatro> hello
<theatro> The "alternate" release means it does not function as a live CD or this info I am reading is BS?
<TheSheep> yes, it's just a text-based installer
<theatro> ok
<MaxFrames> hello. Since I installed 9.10 (and I upgraded Synergy to Synergy+ because the former was repeatedly crashing) the screen saver no longer starts
<MaxFrames> I have set it up to start after 1 minute when the computer is idle, and it does not start (it did before with 9.04)
<MaxFrames> I guess some process is preventing the computer to idle, maybe synergy+ itself, but i really need it, cannot do without it
<MaxFrames> can you suggest a troubleshooting?
<MaxFrames> I have killed the synergy task so now the slate is clean, the screensaver is still not running so it must be something else
<MaxFrames> any ideas? please?
<MaxFrames> if I type "gnome-screensaver-command -a" the screensaver starts
<MaxFrames> it seems the bug is known and only affects some xubuntu users: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/397892
<MaxFrames> the screen saver can be started manually, but the automated power saving settings don't seem to work at all
<MaxFrames> it even looks like the bug status is triaged now
<MaxFrames> let's hope for a quick fix
<Pres-Gas> Good morrow
<likemindead> Mornin' Pres-Gas.
<Pres-Gas> Put out some mini fires, but now ready to lurk again.
<AryehGregor> I just upgraded to 9.10, and now my multiple monitor support seems to have gone weird.  I've used xrandr to set up the monitors, and that worked fine in 9.04, but now only my left-hand monitor seems to work properly.  I can't drag windows all the way into my right-hand monitor, and panels refuse to go there too.
<AryehGregor> Any suggestions?
<lucijan> hi
<AryehGregor> This looks weird, from xrandr: VGA1 connected 1280x1024+1280+0 0mm x 0mm
<AryehGregor> 0mm x 0mm?  Don't know if that's normal.
<lucijan> i installed a new network interface card and lshw says network (UNCLAIMED) but the right informations, so i guess the right module is not loaded
<lucijan> what is the way to rebuild the list of modules loaded at startup?
<Pres-Gas> lucijan, look through "dmesg | less" and see if the card gets associated with a driver.
<lucijan> also  i have two gdm related questions: (1) is there any way in the PostSession script to know which UID oder user logged out and (2) is there a way to remove the session/keyboard/etc. menu?
<AryehGregor> Hmm, no, windows will drag over.  But panels refuse to go to the second monitor.
<AryehGregor> In 9.04 I had an option in the panel customization screen for which monitor to put it on.
<AryehGregor> FWIW, Applications -> Settings -> Display only recognizes one monitor.
<lucijan> Pres-Gas: it seems that indeed 3c59x module is loaded
<lucijan> altough neither ifconfig no mii recognize the card
<Pres-Gas> ...but did it associate with the card in dmesg, lucijan?
<lucijan> running modprobe -v manually says eeprom mac address not valid
<lucijan> Pres-Gas, what does the message for an association look like?
<lucijan> it says 3COM Pci ... at e0740000
<lucijan> (at startup)
<lucijan> (in dmesg :)
<AryehGregor> Manually restarting xfce4-panel fixed the problem.
<cgroza> i am curently stuck in xfce with no panels....how do i make them start help pls
<lucijan> cgroza, try rightclick on the desktop -> applications -> settings -> panel
<lucijan> Pres-Gas, apperently it was a faulty nw card
<patonline_> hello world!
<patonline_> sorry for my bad english, but I from Chile
<patonline_> i need your help in XFCE Desktop environment
<patonline_> because I don't work CTRL + F4 hot key in firefox
<patonline_> any idea for this ?
<cgroza> hello
<patonline_> hello cgroza
<cgroza> i cant set 4 virtual desktops
<patonline_> press right click in 1 desktop
<patonline_> properties
<cgroza> i did that
<cgroza> but i cant increase the number
<patonline_> and set yours desktops
<cgroza> i cant change that number
<cgroza> i click the up arrow but the number doesnt change
<patonline_> you can disable this rights ?
<cgroza> its very odd
<patonline_> it's mmm...
<cgroza> anyone knows a fix?
<cgroza> i made it
<cgroza> thansk
<cgroza> now i have a cube
<cgroza> thanks very much
<knome> patonline_, what's the key shortcut for ctrl+f4 supposed to be?
<patonline_> sorry but I work now
<patonline_> :)
<patonline_> the hot key is Ctrl + W for firefox
<patonline_> but for Zend Studio IDE don't work :(
<knome> it works for me
<knome> right, so.. you'd like that keycombo to work in zend studio ide?
<patonline_> wait... I find for this
<knome> !es | patonline_
<ubottu> patonline_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<knome> patonline_, ^ would that be easier? :)
<patonline_> :( the IDE don't have configuration of this hot keys
<patonline_> muchas gracias ubottu .... esto del inglés aun me complica :P
<patonline_> thank for all !!
<Freewillie> hi
 * Pres-Gas re-reads chat
<Pres-Gas> lucijan, good to know!
<Freewillie> iits very busy here:P
<Freewillie> and even now i am the only one speaking
<Freewillie> i think i will leave
<Freewillie> bye
<schizoTK> Good day xubuntu gurus!
<kappabuntu> Any idea why 2.6.31 kernel is sending me to a maintenance shell?? 2.6.28 works fine
<t00r> dmesg?
<kappabuntu> sorry?
<kappabuntu> would this help to fix ?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8156875
<kappabuntu> that's the exact problem I have... I'm not familiar with fstab since this person is using amd64 and I'm on dual xeons
<jhb1608> Hello, I need to install In ternet Explorer, because the website says I must use Internet Explorer. I may will sent a complaint to a person, but I don't think they will change it. So what program I needv to get Internet Explorer without Wine in Xubuntu 9.10?
<jhb1608> Internet Explorer*
<jhb1608> And plus, how do I mount CDs in the easy way? I did the command to mount, but wants to do it in easy and better way.
<Sysi> it's M$, fat chance without wine
<jhb1608> :|
<jhb1608> well I don't think sending a complaint will not work
<jhb1608> because most time they did is ignore me
<Sysi> good sited work with all browsers
<Sysi> *sites
<jhb1608> well then I'd suggest ya to try this site: www.ebtaccount.jpmorgan.com
<Sysi> if it's just about ie, opera can fool site
<jhb1608> I tried Firefox, and it says system isn't avaliable
<Sysi> that works fine for me
<Sysi> Welcome to EBT Account,
<jhb1608> no
<jhb1608> try logging in
<jhb1608> and it will say system not avaliable
<jhb1608> well if you have an account :P
<jhb1608> I'll screenshot to prove
<Sysi> you could try that opera thing
<jhb1608> ok.
<jhb1608> if what if opera don't help?
<Sysi> portraying ie with that
<jhb1608> hm...
<jhb1608> I'm on opera.com
<jhb1608> I am in download part
<jhb1608> but I only see ubuntu, no Xubuntu.
<jhb1608> Well?
<Sysi> that does'n matter
<Sysi> they're totally same for that level
<jhb1608> okay.
<jhb1608> even I'm an experienced user to 2 versions of Ubuntu, I still ask questions.
<jhb1608> Ok, typing the same website
<jhb1608> if it don't work, I will mail a complaint
<Sysi> opera propably need to set for acting ie
<jhb1608> mask or set as IE?
<jhb1608> I'm on site setting options now
<jhb1608> I went to: Tools>Quick Prefs>Edit Site Prefs> Network
<jhb1608> I see opotion Mask as IE OR Idenfity as IE
<jhb1608> option*
<jhb1608> I will wait all day until anyone respond my question
 * jhb1608 rolls his eyes
<jhb1608> ok I'l ltry everything
<jhb1608> nope.
<jhb1608> nope
<jhb1608> both options won't work
<jhb1608> so Opera is definely out
<jhb1608> guess I'll have ot log on my friend's slow laptop
<Sysi> i've only tried opera and didn't like it
<jhb1608> yeah speed is better, but don't like the looks
<jhb1608> it is why I rarely use opera, I use firefox more
<jhb1608> guess I'll install IE4linux unoffically.
<jhb1608> I still see System not avaliable, even I use internet explorer.
<jhb1608> and plus firefox and plus opera
<jhb1608> yeah it sounds so crazy
<jhb1608> Now I want to try 1 more thing, installing Safari in Xubuntu, but I dunno if it will work
<slow-motion> hi
<jhb1608> guess I feel ignored.
<jhb1608> even the bot told me not to feel ignored.
<jhb1608> I still do feel ignored.
<jhb1608> it's the truth
<jhb1608> :)
<wrgb> slow-motion: hi
<slow-motion> hi wrgb
<wrgb> slow-motion: not much action
<alienkid10> how do can I make a graphical environment for a chroot
<alienkid10> ?
<alienkid10> like is their a guide/walkthough somewhere?
<raevol> can we get a ban on Tempoe_?
<Tempoe_> neg
<likemindead> !ops
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<raevol> thanks
<slow-motion> bye
<likemindead> I'm curious, why does Xubuntu, seemingly randomly, ask you for a password to shut down?
<cody-somerville> It happens if there is another user logged in or console session open
<likemindead> Hmm. I'm the only user & I closed the console.
<likemindead> Well, maybe I didn't. I use Tilda (terminal emulator).
<Xubuntus> Hi. I'm following the ALSA-guide at http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel
<Xubuntus> How do I do the part at "Setting up modprobe and kmod support" ?
<Xubuntus> There's neither a /etc/modules.conf or a /etc/conf.modules.
<slow-motion> re
<Xubuntus> re?
<Xubuntus> I installed ALSA partially with the previously given guide, and now FLASH doesn't show up in youtube!!
<likemindead> Give Linux Mint a try, Xubuntus.
<Xubuntus> Why?
<Xubuntus> Does it WORK OUT OF THE BOX as it should?
<Xubuntus> :)
<Xubuntus> So no-one in here installed ALSA before?
<likemindead> It may be easier for you.
<likemindead> ALSA comes installed in Xubuntu.
<Xubuntus> Yeah, but it doesn't work!
<likemindead> It does on certain hardware. My wife's laptop loves Xubuntu 9.10 but I had to install PulseAudio on my laptop.
<Xubuntus> As I told yesterday, the UbuntuLiveCD works very well with sound. But not the XubuntuLiveCD nor the installed Xubuntu. The STRAAAANGE thing is that, I got the sound to work exacly 23 hours ago. Shut'ed down the computer. Started it today and NO way José - it doesn't work. AGAIN.
<Xubuntus> So the problem should not be hardware not being liked by ALSA. Otherwise the UbuntuLiveCD wouldn't show THE EXACT CORRECT soundcard I have in my computer.
<Xubuntus> This is just stupid. There has to be a way to fix this.
<Xubuntus> So...
<Xubuntus> I'm following the ALSA-guide at http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel
<Xubuntus> How do I do the part at "Setting up modprobe and kmod support" ?
<Xubuntus> There's neither a /etc/modules.conf or a /etc/conf.modules in the Xubuntu installed system.
<Xubuntus> If I just MAKE one up, will that work?
<Xubuntus> Good night.
<ekix1> hi guys
<slow-motion> n8
<subspider> guys do you know where pidgin store my conversations??
<likemindead> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Pidgin+logs+Ubuntu
<cody-somerville> subspider, ~/.purple/logs/
<subspider> yea thnks
<subspider> thnks alot
#xubuntu 2009-11-11
<sanubuntu> hey guys, i've used the same 9.10 disk on two different laptops .. the first went off without a hitch .. but on this one (an old toshiba satellite) i don't get a desktop image, even tho i've selected one of the ubuntu studio ones.  what could be the case?  when i go to shut down, the image does appear briefly, but is not rendered in session.
<sanubuntu> i just save a photo to the desktop to see if it shows up, it doesn't show up on 'the desktop' area, but it IS in the desktop file  ...
<sanubuntu> hey guys, i've used the same 9.10 disk on two different laptops .. the first went off without a hitch .. but on this one (an old toshiba satellite) i don't get a desktop image, even tho i've selected one of the ubuntu studio ones.  what could be the case?  when i go to shut down, the image does appear briefly, but is not rendered in session.
<sanubuntu> i just save a photo to the desktop to see if it shows up, it doesn't show up on 'the desktop' area, but it IS in the desktop file  ...
<sanubuntu> this problem driving me batty, i trying to get this laptop ready to leave as a gift in costa rica b4 i leave on saturday .. arrrrgggghhhh
<_YeahRight> anyone here can help me to mount a windows share in xubuntu 9.10? there is a program called gigolo which i'm supposed to use but it tells me : Failed to mount windows share
<_YeahRight> anyone? this is prob a very basic question to someone with a bit of xubuntu experience ;-)
<subspider> _yeahright
<subspider> are you there
<sanubuntu> hey guys, i've used the same 9.10 disk on two different laptops .. the first went off without a hitch .. but on this one (an old toshiba satellite) i don't get a desktop image, even tho i've selected one of the ubuntu studio ones.  what could be the case?  when i go to shut down, the image does appear briefly, but is not rendered in session.
<sanubuntu> i just save a photo to the desktop to see if it shows up, it doesn't show up on 'the desktop' area, but it IS in the desktop file  ...
<Bookman> Do Compiz effects work under xfce?
<babarosa> Hello everybody! i am testing pidgin, can you "hear" me? If so, greetings from nightly austria :)
<Bookman> babarosa, works fine
<cody-somerville> Bookman, yes
<Bookman> cody-somerville, how to enable them?  I just found the Window Manager Tweaks>Compositor screen, but how to turn Compiz on?
<cody-somerville> Bookman, Follow this tutorial: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<Bookman> cody-somerville, do I have to do all that even though I'm running xfce under standard ubuntu?  I already have compiz installed and working well under ubuntu (gnome)
<babarosa> bookman, thank you. Cody-Somerville, i am impressed to "meet" you! I'll be quiet now and listen a bit.
<cody-somerville> Bookman, if its already installed, just run compiz --replace
<Bookman> cody-somerville, worked wonders, thanks.
<cody-somerville> np
<Bookman> hmmm, I don't seem to be able to have more then two workspaces.
<sanubuntu> hey guys, i've used the same 9.10 disk on two different laptops .. the first went off without a hitch .. but on this one (an old toshiba satellite) i don't get a desktop image, even tho i've selected one of the ubuntu studio ones.  what could be the case?  when i go to shut down, the image does appear briefly, but is not rendered in session.
<sanubuntu> i just save a photo to the desktop to see if it shows up, it doesn't show up on 'the desktop' area, but it IS in the desktop file  ...
<cody-somerville> sanubuntu, I have no idea what you're asking.
<sanubuntu> cody-somerville: i have no desktop (image)
<sanubuntu> the rest of the system seems to be working, but i have no desktop image
<sanubuntu> when i shut down, the image flashes on briefly, and disappears
<sanubuntu> if i save something to 'desktop' i can access it through the filesystem, but it does not appear on the desktop
<sanubuntu> cody-somerville: is that clearer?   ever heard of this problem b4?
<cody-somerville> press alt+f2
<cody-somerville> and type in: xfdesktop
<cody-somerville> then click run
<sanubuntu> ummm, its ubuntu in this case, will that still be same command?
<sanubuntu> cody-somerville: will that be same command for ubuntu 9.10?
<cody-somerville> sanubuntu, please see #ubuntu for support with Ubuntu.
<cody-somerville> xfdesktop is for the xfce4 desktop
<sanubuntu> cody-somerville: theres 1544 ppl in the ubuntu channel, i've been trying to get help for hours with no luck ..
<sanubuntu> i've always got better help in #xubuntu, can't you plz help me with this prob
<cody-somerville> sanubuntu, So you're saying the problem is that you have no desktop or just no desktop wallpaper?
<sanubuntu> well, there is a desktop file, cause i saved a pic to it and accessed the pic through the filesystem
<sanubuntu> but there is no desktop image, and of course the pic i saved does not appear on 'the desktop'
<sanubuntu> its just a black screen
<sanubuntu> everything else seems to work fine, i have an ubuntustudio background set for image, but it only appears momentarily when i shut down the system
<cody-somerville> do the panels show up?
<sanubuntu> i have gnome panels
<sanubuntu> thats whats strange
<cody-somerville> run this: nautilus &
<sanubuntu> alt f2 ?
<cody-somerville> sure
<sanubuntu> msg: could not find /home/sanubuntu/&
<sanubuntu> but i've run nautilus, cause i opened it to 'enable delete' yesterday
<cody-somerville> sanubuntu, just run this: nautilus
<sanubuntu> k, nautilus open
<sanubuntu> cody-somerville: i got nautilus open
<cody-somerville> no desktop?
<sanubuntu> theres a desktop file, with the two pics i saved to desktop inside
<sanubuntu> cody-somerville, i'm guessing that there must be a hidden file somewhere that orders desktop rendering?
<cody-somerville> sanubuntu, did you disable rendering of the desktop?
<sanubuntu> cody-somerville: nope, wouldn't know how
<cody-somerville> sanubuntu, you can try deleting your gconf settings
<cody-somerville> sanubuntu, rm -rf ~/.gconf2
<cody-somerville> sanubuntu, then logout and log back in
<sanubuntu> you mean shutdown and restart?
<cody-somerville> no, logout and log back in
<sanubuntu> ok, i just ran rm -rf ~/.gconf2
<sanubuntu> brb
<sanubuntu> cody-somerville: nope, still no desktop image, but as i mentioned b4, upon logout or shutdown, it appears briefly .. just not in session
<cody-somerville> sanubuntu, if you create a new account and log into that, does the same thing happen?
<sanubuntu> haven't tried a new user account
<sanubuntu> trying it now
<carloschacon> cody-somerville: its me, sanubuntu ... how strange, yeah now i got bg image and desktop with new user account
<carloschacon> also strange now instead of two gnome panels i have just one, and menu expands out of just one icon, instead of the Applications Places System standard appearance
<lomeanen> hoi
<carloschacon> cody-somerville: dangd thing now no tray for minimized apps .... arrrrrgggghhhhh ... but i do have a bg image
<carloschacon> gotta quit for 2day, i'm in costa rica on vacation for gods sake .. hahaha .. time for a beer; thanx for your help
<lomeanen> Can anyone tell me which file I have to edit to prevent compiz and cairo from starting on X-bootup? I'm running xubuntu 9.10.
<lomeanen> Or is there another way to return to the default xfce 2d window manager. Dinstalling compiz and emerald results in windows without borders.
<lomeanen> Deactivating compiz and cairo in system settings does not work either.
<thumbtak1> Hello
<thumbtak1> Can anyone help me with a driver issue?
<likemindead> !ask | thumbtak1
<ubottu> thumbtak1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thumbtak1> Okay
<thumbtak1> Can anyone help me with a driver issue?
<likemindead> ...
<likemindead> Details, thumbtak1. What hardware? What drivers have you tried? Etc.
<thumbtak1> I am trying to install a HP Pro Webcam Product number
<thumbtak1> ...
<thumbtak1> ew193aa#aba
<likemindead> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<thumbtak1> So my HP cam is not supported?
<likemindead> May not be.
<likemindead> http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/
<thumbtak1> This stinks. I need this for work. Glad I kept windows installed also
<likemindead> Yup. Too many vendors don't support Linux. :-\
<likemindead> But, as you can see at that link, there are many webcams that work perfectly in Linux.
<likemindead> Sell that HP on eBay & buy a new one. :-)
<thumbtak1> I know. I work from home with a few jobs and one requires me to use a webcam. I can't do the job without it.
<thumbtak1> My brother bought me it and I need a webcam all the time for work. If I sell it I would need one same day
<likemindead> Okay, buy a new one first, then sell that one. ;-)
<likemindead> I actually just bought a Hercules Dualpix Exchange on eBay for $25 shipped.
<thumbtak1> Does it install easily in xubuntu?
<likemindead> There's not really any "install" -- it should plug & play, more or less.
<likemindead> And, like a lot of things in Linux, you can make adjustments/tweaks.
<thumbtak1> I know
<thumbtak1> I was trained in linux through college
<likemindead> Cool.
<thumbtak1> Terminal commands on red hat
<thumbtak1> That is what I was trained in
<likemindead> Running Xubuntu now? 9.10?
<thumbtak1> Yes I used wubi-install in windows.
<likemindead> Cool. I've haven't used Wubi. (Haven't used Windows at all in a couple of years.)
<thumbtak1> It is a way of installing ubuntu and a few others without burning a CD/DVD. It downloads the ISO through its own software and then you are asked a few questions. After that you restart and in automatically does the whole install. No CD/DVD needed.
<thumbtak1> I like that as I am always installing latest copy
<likemindead> I'm familiar with it. Work well for you?
<thumbtak1> It worked with no problems. Only thing I had to do was edit the root password after install.
<likemindead> Nice.
<thumbtak1> I am having a strange, very strange issue and with a strange way of stopping issue
<likemindead> Karmic is still a little rough for some folks. They're working hard on the bugs.
<thumbtak1> I hear a ticking noise out of speakers and it is caused from some application in the OS. The way I stop it is to start a flash application and stop or pause it. Then I minimize it and the noise stops. I leave it minimized.
<thumbtak1> Do you know why that is?
<likemindead> Strange. I do not. :-\
<thumbtak1> I know. Is it a flash glitch in the firefox plugin?
<thumbtak1> At least I can shut it up
<thumbtak1> I couldn't sleep over it. I had my internal and external speakers on laptop going off.
<thumbtak1> That was weird
<thumbtak1> My other issue is I would like to get my gamepad working also. Do you know how to get that working? I can't find any guide out there that makes since to me.
<likemindead> Again, some hardware is supported & some isn't.
<likemindead> I bought a $10 Logitech gamepad that works great for old NES/SNES/Genesis emulation.
<thumbtak1> I got a really good one that works great. With a built in fan for hand cooling
<thumbtak1> Mine was 18 but normally 50 or so
<thumbtak1> How did you you begin to get it reconized?
<likemindead> It just worked. :-\
<thumbtak1> Oh like the cam too??
<likemindead> All I had to do was assign the buttons in each emulator.
<thumbtak1> Let me try this again
<thumbtak1> Nope this is what it says...
<thumbtak1> Pad 1: /dev/js0
<thumbtak1> No such file or directory
<Techie> just asked in #compiz before but i feel i need a few more opinnions, when i get my new ATI Radeon HD3650, do i try for open sourfce drivers or go straight for fglrx?
<Techie> going from http://upload.ecvv.com/upload/Product/20085/China_ATI_Radeon_9600XT_AGP_256MB_128BIT_DDR__VGA_Card20085301727025.JPG
<Techie> to http://pcmeal.web.aplus.net/ebay/HIS/HD3650A/HD3650_iCoolerII_AGP_160001.JPG
<Techie_> so what does #xubuntu think?
<Techie_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Xngavizar> 'allelujjah bruderz
<Xngavizar> Sziasztok dicoseges tesvereim az Urban
<Xngavizar> Allah fenyes tekintetje ragyogjon azs Ti orczatokra
<schizoTK> Hello xubuntu gurus!
<lomeanen> How can I return from compiz ti the default window manager in xubuntu, so that it boots with out compiz and cairo.
<lomeanen> ?  - Which configuration file needs to be edited?
<lomeanen> Victor667Gibson
<lomeanen> VVVVVVvvrkkkkk
<Sysi> lomeanen: remove everything from ~/.cache/sessions
<Sysi> run "xfwm4 --replace"
<Sysi> and save session when you log out
<Sysi> i think that should do it
<freewillie> hello
<MaxFrames> hello. I am affected by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/397892
<MaxFrames> the screensaver does not run when the computer has been idle for the set amount of time, it only starts manually
<MaxFrames> I am confused because after upgrading to karmic I have two separate control panels for power saving: one is called xfce4 power manager and the other is gnome's
<MaxFrames> I don't understand the need for two separate panels; and by the way they are currently set up differently and I'm not sure if either is working, or both, or none
<Sysi> i setted other to not start on boot
<Sysi> when i had two power-managers
<MaxFrames> for instance, if I select "always show icon" in xfce4pm it does not work (no icon appears)
<MaxFrames> Sysi: are you using xubuntu karmic? does the screensaver work for you?
<Sysi> i haven't tried
<Sysi> i don't use screensaver
<MaxFrames> if you could try it (set it to 1 minute and then wait) you would do me a great favor
<MaxFrames> I often leave the PC unattended, and having to start the screensaver (with screenlock) manually every time is a nuisance
<MaxFrames> does it work? :)
<Sysi> i'm not on my own computer right now
<Sysi> this is some debian with old kde :E
<MaxFrames> ok
<MaxFrames> it's a curious thing: this bug first surfaced on launchpad last summer, and it's still standing, and now triaged, but unassigned yet
<MaxFrames> considering the other issues with karmic, I wonder if Canonical pushed the deadline to confront MS's 7
<MaxFrames> IMHO karmic wasn't ready yet... 1 week in RC and then release?!
<lomeanen> Thank you Sysi, I'll give your proposal a try.
<lomeanen> Another question: I would like to see the bootmessages at bootup, not that xfce mouse. How can I change that?
<lomeanen> (permannently)
<Balsaq> Teeeccchhhhiiieeeee
<freewillie> So, it is busy here
<freewillie> What is going on?
<freewillie> nothing?
<freewillie> Thats not very much, is it?
<MaxFrames> bbl
<lucijan> hi there!
<lucijan> is there a way to boot in recovery mode and suppress the recovery menu?
<lucijan> and is there a way to run update-grub for a different root directory?
<lucijan> the problem with the recovery menu is, that it steals "focus" from the shell but just a second after the recovery menu shows up i'm brought into a maintenance shell (because i should run fsck) but i can't type (beacuse of the menu)
<lucijan> hope anyone can understand this wired long sentence ;)
<slow-motion> hi
<slow-motion> i use xubuntu 9.10. the borders around the windows are gone
<slow-motion> and also the buttons to minimize, maximize and so on
<slow-motion> how do i get them back?
<xsteadfastx> how can i use ubuntu one within xubuntu? is there a manual for that?
<alienkid10> When I try and run "schroot -c Karmic -u root" as my normal user it asks for a password I tried my password what else should i try?
<subspider> hi my wine sparator in menu applications disapear
<subspider> can you help me
<subspider> ??
<BlouBlou> subspider: I think you are saying windows, right? not wine
<subspider> lol no
<Sysi> subspider: what you want to do?
<subspider> i installed wine
<subspider> and you install wine you have a saparator in taskbar
<subspider> in apllicantion called i think is "OTHERS"
<subspider> the separator disapiared
<Sysi> idk how to get it back
<subspider> i when to to the folder windows but there is nothing in there
<Sysi> you get to settings by running "winecfg"
<subspider> terminal
<subspider> ??
<Sysi> or alt + f2
<subspider> well the make wine running yes
<subspider> thats good
<subspider> but i need to run an application
<Sysi> double click
<subspider> that it should be installed
<Sysi> well, it's somewhere under ~/.wine/
<Sysi> ctrl + h in thunar shows hidden folders
<subspider> nice
<subspider> i was to ask you that
<subspider> hehe
<subspider> thnks
<subspider> it worked
<subspider> :D
<subspider> thnk you sysi and Bloublou
<lomeanen> Does anyone know how to disable the picture of the xfce mouse at bootup and instead show the bootup messages?
<lomeanen> (In Karmic xubuntu)
<st> hoi
<Pres-Gas> Hey, st
<st> can someone help me to install xbmc ?
<st> i have done everything like it's said on this website: http://xbmc.org/wiki/?title=HOW-TO_install_XBMC_for_Linux_on_Ubuntu_with_a_minimal_installation_step-by-step
<st> but xbmc is not listed in the Package manager, and sudo apt-get install xbmc leaves me with "Couldn't find package xbmc"
<st> is ubuntu filtering my sources because it
<benchik> hello
<st> it's not compatible with my system? (first thought)
<benchik> was smbclient fixed in xubuntu 9.10?
<st> hoi
<petsounds> good evening.. i have problem during the boot process.. after the grub options ubuntu won't start the usplash but only have _ blinking. how can i fix this? thanks
<Pres-Gas> st, did you add the ppa.launchpad.net repo in that wiki?
<Pres-Gas> benchik, what was broken?
<benchik> Pres-Gas: there was a bug in smbclient (inherited from debian) that made the local net connection drop after a minute or so
<Pres-Gas> You have the debian bug number, benchik?
<benchik> Pres-Gas: lemme check
<benchik> how is the site where you report bugs called?
<benchik> bugzilla?
<Pres-Gas> Do you have the launchpad bug number, benchik?  Where did you see there was a bug, post the url or something.
<benchik> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fusesmb/+bug/198351
<Pres-Gas> bugs.debian.org is the debian site bugs.launchpad.net is the Ubu stuff
<Pres-Gas> It is unlikely, otherwise the launchpad site would say "Fix Released".  You could comment in that link you gave and ask for an update.
<benchik> Pres-Gas: the only reason i haven't updated to 8.10 at the time was this bug. i hope 10.04 will fix that. currently i have 8.04 lts
<Pres-Gas> benchik, what are you using smbclient for?
<Pres-Gas> ...or are you using fusesmb?
<MrNaz> how would you get esata drives working in karmic? note that i need hotplugging capability
<benchik> Pres-Gas: i use fusesmb
<Pres-Gas> benchik, what for?  There may be other alternatives depending on what you are using it for
<benchik> my other pc runs winxp
<Pres-Gas> Yes, but what are you accessing that is on the winxp machine?  Files?  Printing?
<benchik> files and printing. both ways
<Pres-Gas> ...is the XP mchine stand alone or joined to the domain?
<Pres-Gas> give us some DETAILS....don't be vague
<benchik> Pres-Gas: i have 2 pc's one xubuntu one winxp connected to a DSL modem-router
<benchik> which is a DHCP server
<Pres-Gas> fusesmb does not imply printing...are you using it for printing or are you using cups?
<cgroza> helloo, i use xubuntu and each time i log in firefox and synaptic start...i checked start up applications but are not listed....HELP its very ....
<cgroza> i hate this
<cgroza> anyone
<benchik> Pres-Gas: i don't know.
<benchik> Pres-Gas: but i mostly use fusesmb to have drives sharing between the winxp machine and xubuntu machine
<hunger__> Hi All, for xubuntu 9.10 do you needto install emerald to get compiz working?
<Sysi> i had in 9.04
<hunger__> that's what i had to do in 9.04 too, wasn't sure if it had changed in 9.10
<hunger__> thanks
<kaali_m> is there a known issue with xubuntu setup not starting?
<kaali_m> the laptop is from 03 and has run other distros no problem before?
<kaali_m> setup the screen goes black and nothing happens
<likemindead> 0__o
<bcgrown> hello
<bcgrown> goodbye
<Sysi> my theory on 3 magical minutes still work :P
<likemindead> I think people should have to read an IRC etiquette/tutorial before joining....
<Pres-Gas> Sysi, enlighten me on the 3 magical minutes?
<Sysi> :D
<Sysi> if i can help, i will
<Pres-Gas> ...within 3 min, Sysi?
<Sysi> can't be sure :/
<Sysi> and always school etc messing up important thing
<Sysi> s
<felix_> since I upgraded to 9.10, I'm asked for the password on shutdown. Anyone knows why?
<xsteadfastx> felix_: me too...but just sometimes
<felix_> I don't know.. I don't feel too comfy with dialog boxes asking me for my password..
<felix_> I mean wtf.., I'm sitting at this computer. You ask me for a pw? I just pull the plug..
<stevensj> Hello.  Can anybody help me with some screen resolution / Xorg.conf issues in Xubuntu 9.10, please?
<Pres-Gas> felix_, I wonder if it is a Policykit thing
<felix_> Pres-Gas, I tried to look thrugh the settings, but couldn't find anything.. I didn't look too long thoug,.
<SWCDX|WOR> hello, i installed xubuntu on a very old pc which i only need for telnetting. my questions is is there a vnc server or remote desktop i can install on xubuntu. TIA
<felix_> this is where linux for human beings ends..
<Pres-Gas> how so, felix_?
<Pres-Gas> Bugs happen, my friend.
<felix_> and I'm fine with that. The question is, is it a bug..?
<Pres-Gas> felix_, you should time travel back about 5 years and see how it was before...
<Pres-Gas> I am looking at bugs myself...hang on
<felix_> Pres-Gas, 5 years ago I used gentoo and nothing unexpected happened :)
<Pres-Gas> Ummmm....right  ;)
<felix_> I never heard of PolicyKit before...
<Pres-Gas> felix_, have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/445953
<Pres-Gas> !445953
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 445953
<stevensj> SWCDX: What are you telnetting into?  If it is another Linux system, try ssh.  You might need to install a server to be able to access your own box.  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<SWCDX|WOR> stevensj i am trying to setup a remote desktop or vnc server on xubuntu
<SWCDX|WOR> but i can find it on the software
<SWCDX|WOR> can = cannot
<stevensj> SWCDX|WOR why?
<SWCDX|WOR> just in case i need to walk someone
<SWCDX|WOR> i knwo it's retarded but so are my users
<felix_> Pres-Gas thanks, I'll comment on that one.
<stevensj> SWCDX|WOR If your users are using Linux, then ssh will let you access them.  If they are on Windows, then I'm not sure how to do it.
<SWCDX|WOR> well these users will have xubuntu i am just trying to install remote desktop server. i know with ubuntu it already comes installed
<stevensj> OK.  I don't know much about the ubuntu thing, but I think that I know what you mean.  For some changes, I connect to remote machines with ssh -X user@machine.  This opens a terminal, but the '-X' bit means that if I open a GUI program, it opens on my screen.
<SWCDX|WOR> oh wow
<SWCDX|WOR> never tried that
<stevensj> Hi.  Does anyone know how to use xorg.conf in 9.10.  I've made one, but it doesn't seem to be getting used.
<MoonTiger> hi :)
<likemindead> !hi | MoonTiger
<ubottu> MoonTiger: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<MoonTiger> does anyone know how to get evolution touse the new sexy notification bubbles for new mail?
<MoonTiger> touse = to use
<MoonTiger> no?
<MoonTiger> *sigh*
<yaniravargas__> guys, does anyone know of a help channel for damn small linux, trying to connect an OLD machine xubuntu seems too heavy for it
<yaniravargas> nm, found it thanx
<MrNaz> how would you get esata drives working in karmic? note that i need hotplugging capability
<MrNaz> when i plug a drive in i thought it would appear as /dev/sdx
#xubuntu 2009-11-12
<xenol> hello
<xenol> i am interested in how does xubuntu deal with displaying battery state notifications
<xenol> is there any patch for xfce4-power-manager?
<cody-somerville> xenol, you just need to be running a libnotify compatible notification daemon I think
<xenol> cody-somerville: when i insert battery or AC it sends notification. tho i am looking for something similar to this
<xenol> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Specifications/Karmic/NotifyOsd?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=notify-osd-powerinfo-example.png
<cody-somerville> that wasn't implemented
<xenol> any patch?
<xenol> cody-somerville: any patch for it which will implement that feature?
<cody-somerville> not as far as i know
<xenol> it works only in crappy ubuntu?
<xenol> pardon my language though :)
<sanubuntu> armageddon09: ok, i think i found what you're talking about, looks like the right thing .. i'll have to log out to the other user and try it
<sanubuntu> thanks
<pHro> hi
<jhb1608> question, how do I install Java when I'm in Xubuntu 9.10?
<jhb1608> well?
<jhb1608> hello?
<jhb1608> never mind
<likemindead> >____<
<dave99> anyone around I need help
<dave99> 68 people and no one talks? what am I missing?
<Balsaq> if i burn 9.10 onto cd, how may cd's will it take to copy the enitre OS?
<Balsaq> these cd's are 700mb...so i am guessing 2...right?
<xsteadfastx> Balsaq: about what iso's are you talking?
<xsteadfastx> one iso is one cd
<antonio_> hello
<antonio_> bonjour
<antonio_> comment allez vous?
<antonio_> ??
<antonio_> y a t'il quelqu'un svp
<antonio_> i need help
<Besogon> What's wrong?
<antonio_> pleeeaaaaaase
<antonio_> ouf
<antonio_> well
<antonio_> it's my screen resolution
<antonio_> it's only 800x600 but under win its more than that
<antonio_> how can change it
<antonio_> dell C600 p3
<antonio_> ram 128
<antonio_> HD 10
<antonio_> need smth more?
<Besogon> Have you installed drivers?
<antonio_> which ones?
<antonio_> i've tried to update some but it(s still the same
<antonio_> any idea?
<antonio_> j'ai un dell latitude c6OO et je n'arrive pas a changer la resolution de mon ecran
<antonio_> a l'aide svp!
<antonio_> je suis toujours a l'ecoute hein!
<Besogon> You use xfce4-display-settings for changing resolution don't you? So If your system has driver for graphics card and you are interested in another resolution you should make xorg.conf
<antonio_> the pb is that my xorg.conf file is empty
<antonio_> and when i change it
<antonio_> it bugs
<antonio_> when i restart
<Besogon> antonio_, xorg.conf is easy to change.
<antonio_> i know it is
<Besogon> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<antonio_> and i 've even a file on a forum
<antonio_> i copied it and pasted in my xorg.conf file
<antonio_> but still nada
<antonio_>  :(
<Besogon> This is mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/316685/
<Besogon> modelines should be only your own.
<Besogon> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<antonio_> thbaks a lot
<antonio_> i will check and tell you later guys
<antonio_> sorry for being so slow my computer is a bit slow i got to add some memory ;D
<Besogon> What graphic card you have got? (nvidia, ati, intel)
<antonio_> intel i think
<antonio_> but am not sure
<antonio_> how do i check?
<antonio_> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02)
<antonio_> isn't the graphic card line?
<antonio_> so its NTI and not intel
<Besogon> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Besogon> See that link
<antonio_> hello am back
<antonio_> i type the command, my screen went black and i had to restart it manually
<antonio_> is it normal?
<xenol> what's the default xubuntu cursor theme?
<Sysi> dmz?
<xenol> i am asking you, don't expect answer from me. i am not using debian based distros
<Sysi> fedoras mouse theme is best
<Sysi> but my wifi works only in debian baseds
<xenol> also any idea what gtk engine do i need to use for albatross?
<antonio_> is besogon around ?
<antonio_> am back with my problem
<antonio_> any helper?
<Sysi> what's up?
<antonio_> hi sysi
<antonio_> can u help?
<antonio_> me
<antonio_> with my screen pb?
<messiah> hello, which are the packages i need to install from the terminal in order to listen mp3 and watch youtube videos? i mean the exact name
<antonio_> you can download vlc
<antonio_> it has all the codecs required
<antonio_> i think it sudo apt-get install vlc-nox
<antonio_> try this
<antonio_> go on the site of VLC u will have the exact command
<antonio_> my connexion is very baaaaaaaaaad!!!!
<_YeahRight> messiah: the codecs are in xubuntu extras package or something
<wrgb> messiah: the package you need in Synaptic package manager is xubuntu-restricted-extras , this will install mp3 and flash support
<Carabas> I have the following issue: I set xubuntu to boot into commandline. Now when I start X using the "startx"-command I have no sound in X. When I swich to a tty I can hear what is being played back under X. - Stange.
<Carabas> Strange.
<Carabas> Does anyone know how the sound is started in Karmic? I.e.: What scripts, what loads the driver (pulse)?
<vinnl> Xubuntu doesn't come with PulseAudio
<vinnl> It uses Alsa I believe
<Carabas> "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart" results in "command not found". I guess it's pulse.
<vinnl> Probably because Upstart is used instead of init
<Carabas> Nevertheless; How do I start it manually?
<vinnl> And: sorry, don't know yet :(
<Carabas> jop
<Carabas> I'd like to read in detail about upstart.
<vinnl> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<cody-somerville> there is no daemon afaik for sound like there is with pulseaudio
<cody-somerville> you can't "stop and start" sound
<Carabas> Ah, o.k.
<Carabas> Thanks ubottu
<vinnl> He's a bot :)
<vinnl> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vinnl> Anyway, I'm off, bye :)
<petsounds> hi.. i need help, java applet won't run. http://imagebin.org/71446  :(
<stevensj> Hi, has anyone used the xserver-xorg-video-openchrome package?  Any advice?
<genii> The advice would be to avoid getting a system with some Via Chrome card in it to begin with
<rtX_mancer42> ??
<dan_> Hey there. Can anyone help with my xubuntu laptop screen resolution problem? Resolution is smaller than screen so I have a big black border.
<dan_> Only options in display properties are 800x600 and below
<dan_> Apparently there's no xorg.conf anymore...?
<TheSheep> you can still create it and it will be used
<dan_> How can I auto generate a new one? tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but nothing happens
<genii> You don't need a complete one. If you have some stanza set which includes whatever you want to specify for settings you can use just that excerpt
<dan_> I need to figure that bit out yet. Really old laptop, intel graphics, not sure of exact model.  :\
<genii> lspci | grep VGA should tell the model
<maddonline4352> hello together.. I'm a xubuntu newbe and i have troubles installing my usb wlan driver... can someone probably help me?
<_Techie_> what usb wifi module is it?
<maddonline4352> http://www.sitecom.com/support-product/productid/710#drivers
<maddonline4352> alternatively i have got a pcmcia card from us robotics USR5411 .. but i think this one is more difficult to install i suppose
<maddonline4352> so the first module is WL-608 BL - Wireless USB Adapter 54g by sitecom
<_Techie_> have you tried ndiswrapper?
<madddd223> but as i am linux newbe... i am not sure if id did everything right
<madddd223> :/
<_Techie_> what steps have you tried so far?
<madddd223> well i successfully installed the ndiswrapper
<madddd223> windows wlan support
<madddd223> then i loaded the .inf file
<madddd223> which was successful
<madddd223> but
<madddd223> the device wasn't found
<_Techie_> have you removed and re inserted the device?
<madddd223> yes!
<madddd223> and i also rebooted twice
<_Techie_> that answers that question
<madddd223> why?
<_Techie_> i was about to ask if yuou had tried rebooting
<madddd223> ah ok =)
<madddd223> well first of all thank you for responding to my issue!!
<_Techie_> no problem, unfortunately i cant really help too much as i have had no experience with ndiswrapper, i anything i suggest is just a stab
<_Techie_> so*
<madddd223> yepp thank u anyways... u are certainlky more experienced than me. as it is the first time i try a linux os
<_Techie_> the other alternative is to install the chipset drivers
<madddd223> difficult?
<_Techie_> there should be guides
<madddd223> ok. i just ask u directly, is there any chance of similar linux OS, that could find the wifi drivers automatically?
<_Pete_> madddd223: sure, do your own distribution
<madddd223> :D
<_Techie_> madddd223, http://www.ralinktech.com/license_us.php?n=2&p=0&t=U0wyRnpjMlYwY3k4eU1EQTVMekE0THpJMEwyUnZkMjVzYjJGa01ERTFPVGs0TmpRMk1DNWllakk5UFQweU1EQTVYekE0TWpCZlVsUXlPRGN3WDB4cGJuVjRYMU5VUVY5V01pNHlMakF1TUM1MFlYST1D
<madddd223> ok thank u so far... what will be further proceeding?
<_Techie_> not sure, i havent bothered to go past that page
<madddd223> i just downloaded "2009_0820_RT2870_Linux_STA_V2.2.0.0.tar.bz2"
<_Techie_> you will want to unpack that file
<madddd223> sure. but is it the right chipset?
<madddd223> or should i just give it a try
<_Techie_> it should be, i would normally check a lspci but i already know that sitecom have masked the chipset name
<_Techie_> lsusb*
<_Techie_> anyone wanna buy me one of these? http://www.einfo.co.nz/shop/product_info.php?products_id=10240
<marten_> Is there a way to revert my computer to the state it was, say, yesterday? I cant find anything about it anywhere, strangely enough
<_Techie_> marten_, as far as i know, *buntu doesnt have any time machine software or system restore
<marten_> How sad
<marten_> The update to 9.10 didn't go as smoothly as I hoped
<_Techie_> haha, join the club
<madddd223> techie.. thank you so far... i will give it a try
<marten_> My laptop isn't a laptop anymore, since I need to use an external mouse. No sound either, for that matter
<marten_> I could of course use Vista, but i rather not
<_Techie_> marten_, sounds more like a brick
<_Techie_> marten_, and if you install vista it will become a cement truck
<marten_> I dualboot, so its already there
<_Techie_> why not dualboot XP
<marten_> The updater said something about a partial installation of upgrades. Is there any way to see if I got everything intended?
<marten_> Great, the colors are wrong playing videos
<marten_> I dont have XP on disc, unfortunately
<marten_> Otherwise, is there a way to run the 9.10-update again?
<_Techie_> marten_, im not entirely sure but perhaps sudo apt-get upgrade or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade might do the trick
<marten_> Will try
<marten_> No
<marten_> It seems to think that everything is there
<marten_> I will have to fix this another day
<marten_> Thanks for everything
<Balsaq> _Techie_wauup
<Balsaq> wassup i meant
<alienkid10> I followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch but I don't get a boot menu like on the offical liveCD how can I get a boot menu not a prompt?
<Balsaq> same here!
<Balsaq> i think we have to go into bios and change the boot order?
<alienkid10> no
<alienkid10> I can get the disc to boot
<Balsaq> i cannot
<alienkid10> but can't get a menu
<alienkid10> then yes
<alienkid10> you have to go to BIOS
<alienkid10> I test in Vbox
<Balsaq> hmmmm...didnt want to mess around in there, this particular computer has a nice xp install on it
<Balsaq> when i go in, it tap f2 a lot to get a menu?
<alienkid10> then boot off CD
<Balsaq> can i boot off cd without messin round in bios?
<alienkid10> depends
<Balsaq> do i start by tapping f2 or f12
<alienkid10> just change the boot order
<alienkid10> I use Vbox to test CD before burn
<alienkid10> depends
<Balsaq> i already burned it so i got what i got now
<alienkid10> I don't know your BIOS/computer so I can't help with BIOS specific problems
<Balsaq> weel i have a few of these and they all booted ubuntu stuff before no prob
<Balsaq> but they were clean before i booted buntu..the hd had been wiped clean
<Balsaq> this has xp on it
<alienkid10> wait
<alienkid10> what exactly is your problem?
<Balsaq> i put cd in  trey (one i just made of xubuntu) and am trying to run xubuntu fro the cd...in my xp computer and have not been able to get it going as of yet
<Balsaq> want to run a live cd as they say without touching-harming xp
<_Techie_> alienkid10, try re installing grub, i have had similar problems in persistant USB installs where grub defaults to its command line
<alienkid10> how?
<alienkid10> on the CD?
<_Techie_> yeah
<alienkid10> (.iso)
<_Techie_> there should be a command grub-install
<Guest20454> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<alienkid10> in a chroot?
<Guest20454> bene!!
<_Techie_> Balsaq, run the wubi installer, install it inside of windows then you can remove it at your will
<Balsaq> oh ok...thought i could just toss it in t here and run it
<_Techie_> yeah you can, but the wubi install will give a faster system than a livecd
<Balsaq> just wanted too see if i burned it correctly...made it for my sister
<Balsaq> already have a nice xubu set up in the basement
<Balsaq> when i burned it i chose ISO image and set my burn speed to 8x
<Balsaq> so hopefully thats correct
<alienkid10> I ran grub-install in chroot now resquash and iso?
<alienkid10> _Techie_?
<_Techie_> huh
<alienkid10> I ran grub-install in chroot now resquash and iso?
<_Techie_> i would think so
<_Techie_> the other alternative is syslinux
<alienkid10> whoops
<_Techie_> http://syslinux.zytor.com/wiki/index.php/The_Syslinux_Project
<alienkid10> I think I am using isolinux
<_Techie_> then read up on this
<_Techie_> http://syslinux.zytor.com/wiki/index.php/ISOLINUX
<alienkid10> y tree is: casper install and isolinux
<alienkid10> so yeah
<alienkid10> where do I get isolinux.bin and .cfg?
<_Techie_> no clue, never worked with isolinux other than booting livecd's
<_Techie_> you might want to look for some more help in #syslinux
<alienkid10> ok
#xubuntu 2009-11-13
<frozen_ape> I learned that IRC is just like two sailing ships, trading packages today
<frozen_ape> it's in real time
<frozen_ape> is this true?
<genii> Depends on what you might consider "real time"
<Chelovek> òóò ïî-ðóññêè êòî-òî ôåðøòåéí?
<Balsaq> how can i get to bios
<nonie> hello just installed xubuntu 9.10. My builtin vga card is unichrome.
<nonie> unfortunately it only shows 800X600
<nonie> how can i adjust the setting to 1024 X 768?
<Balsaq> settings.display
<Balsaq> applications>settings>display
<Balsaq> applications is in the top left of your screen...
<nonie> yep ive been there but it only shows 800 X 600 and 640 X 480
<Balsaq> hmmm...mine shows 15 or more choices?
<Balsaq> sounds like you need a driver
<nonie> it was suggested to load the openchrome file from the repository but it yields the same thing.
<Balsaq> hmmm...we need Techie (Lord of all xubuntu Techs...where art thou?)
<Balsaq> i am also a newbie
<nonie> yep yep... need help...this has been my problem since the beginning of my ubuntu and xubuntu install
<Balsaq> what are your specs
<nonie> oh mee too. kept on testing different distros.
<nonie> i will check now.
<Balsaq> maybe it is some limitation imosed by your hardware?
<nonie> i guess so...
<Balsaq> how old is your set
<nonie> i used windows xp and 2000 and the display is detected properly with the drivers of microsoft.
<nonie> and i am switching totally to linux except that i am faced with this problem
<Balsaq> thre is a place in here where you can try different drivers...looking
<Balsaq> synaptic maybe?
<nonie> yep i have loaded almost all drivers in the repository
<Balsaq> hmmm...
<Balsaq> sounds like when i tried to make a linksys wireless adapter run on puppy linux...tried every driver...no go. hard wired it
<Balsaq> sometimes you just hit the wall
<Balsaq> my next guess would be to contact the manufacturer
<Balsaq> of your graphics card
<Techie> never fear, "I" is here
<Balsaq> spiderman!
 * Techie slaps bal on the side of the head
<Balsaq> i knew he was nearby!
<Techie> nonie,     lspci | grep VGA       please
<nonie> ok holdon
<Techie> actually bal, i wasnt nearby... i was watching top gear in the lounge
<Balsaq> 10-4 Boss
<nonie> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. KM400/KN400/P4M800 [S3 UniChrome] (rev 01)
<nonie> any suggestions
<Techie> do you know the exact model number?
<nonie> no its builtin with compaq presario SR1215CB AMD Sempron
<Techie> kk
<Techie> i figured it was built in, same problem but without an answer - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1142457.html
<nonie> tnx ill read hold on/
<Techie> dont bother reading
<Techie> theres no real helpful answer
<nonie> no use huh, the only way is put another vga card.
<Techie> do you have another VGA card?
<nonie> wat brand can u suggest  nvidia or ati
<Techie> depends on your system
<Techie> and what you want to do
<nonie> i have some old vga cards, i will check to let you know.
<Techie> are you looking at AGP or PCIe?
<nonie> I think I have the AGP
<Techie> dual screen or single display?
<nonie> just single. can i install it immediately and disable the online vga.
<nonie> will i have any problems booting it up or do I have to reinstall xubuntu again.
<Techie> you should be fine
<Techie> may i ask if you had a card in mind?
<nonie> i think its an nvidia card, just cant remember the model
<nonie> i have to get it from my pile of junk.
<Techie> hrmm, i havent had any experience with nvidia so far, ive used ATI most of my life and have just recently bought a brand spanking new ATI Radeon HD3650
<Techie> haha, pile of junk.... i have one of those too
<nonie> wow, pretty awesome.
<Techie> payed through the nose for it though
<Techie> what currency do you use?
<nonie> lol.
<Techie> USD?
<nonie> US$
<Techie> 88.41352 U.S. dollars
<nonie> kewl.
<nonie> seems 9.10 is awesome..
<Techie> compared to if i bought it in PCIe, 51.81852 U.S. dollars
<Techie> roughly
<nonie> much cheaper .
<Techie> not in the long run, coz if i did i would have to buy a new motherboard aswell
<nonie> this is the only problem i am facing with ubuntu.
<Techie> which would have set me back another 65.87100 U.S. dollars
<nonie> lol.btw have you managed to make it work using dual monitors?
<Techie> think youself lucky then, many users have decided to completely shove ubuntu due to karmic
<Techie> i run a dual head ATI system
<Techie> unfortunately i havent recieved my hd3650 yet
<Techie> so im still stuck with my Radeon 9600XT
<nonie> are the drivers fully supported. wat website can i look for the vga compatibility with ubuntu
<Techie> the manufacturers sites give a decent idea if the card is well supported
<Techie> however in the case of ATI there is an open source alternative that works with most of the older cards extremely well
<Techie> so while the manufacturer may not support unix, the open source community may support that card
<nonie> really? i thought ati has been closed source before
<Techie> it is
<Techie> they make the FGLRX driver, however there is an opensource driver set, that includes the r128 and radeon drivers
<Techie> however they lack support with the newer HD cards
<nonie> nice. never thought of that. whenever someone ask for a good vga card compatilbe to linus
<nonie> its always nvidia
<Techie> yeah
<Techie> i agree
<nonie> ill put that on mind. Great source of info man. Thanks a lot.
<Techie> but i am an ATI fan and most likely will always use ATI
<nonie> lol/ as long as it works man, I'm in.
<Techie> yeah, thats the attitude
<nonie> I will let you know guys my video card and install it immediately to my desktop.
<Techie> yeah, when you decide give us the model and we can do some research
<nonie> the built in card is very crappy. icons and fonts are not proportional...
<nonie> yep. your a big help. tnx.
<nonie> gotta go for now. its 1230am here in cali.
<nonie> how about you ?
<Techie> 9:29PM New Zealand
<nonie> kewl, ubuntu guru i should say. How long have u been using it?
<Techie> not that long actually
<nonie> using it personally or office?
<Techie> ive been using it properly (more than just doing random stuff) for a bit more than a year
<nonie> kewl
<Techie> personally, im a game server tech
<Techie> unqualified and unemployed
<nonie> i am just doing it personally. I setup one in my office but for desktop only
<nonie> but sooner or later i will use it as a server. just trying to make it userfriendly and
<nonie> appealing to the window lovers.
<nonie> you might as well sell units loaded with xubuntu for a good price. always cheaper
<nonie> than microsoft man.
<nonie> ok man tnx a lot gotta go...past midnight already. ill let you know tomorrow then.
<Techie> kk, see you sometime
<Techie> i wont be on tommorow afternoon, my brothers wedding
<nonie> kewl. ill just standby in the chatroom, maybe someone can still help tech savvy like u
<nonie> signing off.
<Balsaq> when you look at a cd that you just burned...can you actually see the burn marks?
<Techie> serious question?
<Balsaq> cause i can't get my xubuntu cd that i burned to do anything
<Balsaq> well my puppy disc ican see a halo on it
<Techie> in all seriousness if you angle the disc to the light you should see a ring
<Balsaq> but cant see anything on the xubuntu
<Balsaq> must of messed up my 1st burn
<Techie> have you put it into one of your working systems to see if if it actually has anything on it
<Balsaq> trying right now to run it in my puppy computer
<BeGu> that's why I never tried puppy, wouldn't want to call my laptop a puppy :)
<Balsaq> well this one computer is only 400mgz...so i had to kind of limit it
<Balsaq> oh well while i am in puppy i amy as well try to reinstall grub so i wont have to keep using the disc to get to sda1
<Balsaq> swear i installed grub on this boat anchor?
<Techie> im gonna head to bed
<Balsaq> ok later
<steven__> Someone help me decide as to whether I should be using 64-bit or 32-bit os?
<_Pete_> 64bit
<_Pete_> if your cpu supports
<steven__> Core 2 Duo
<steven__> only 3 GB of RAM tho
<_Pete_> 64bit is faster on many (calculate related) things
<steven__> What about loading most applications?
<_Pete_> 32bit apps still works
<_Pete_> if there are no 64bit versions
<Sysi> flash don't work from repositories
<_Pete_> yes it does
<Sysi> starting when?
<steven__> Yes, but I wonder if they load faster in 32-bit as opposed to 64 or if the difference is negligible
<_Pete_> works fine with my 9.04
<_Pete_> with firefox
<_Pete_> just install flashplugin-nonfree
<Sysi> 64bit and restricted extras?
<steven__> No flash works with 64-bit regular Ubuntu that I have seen
<Sysi> yes, it works
<Sysi> but it almost everytime need to be done differently
<Sysi> from repos it works badly
<_Pete_> ?
<Sysi> but that's not any reason to not get 64bit
<steven__> I am going to stay with 32-bit
<steven__> Seems faster
<steven__> even with Core 2 Duo
<steven__> I can't live without Adobe flash lol
<stevensj> Hi All.  Has anyone used the xserver-xorg-video-openchrome package in Karmic?  I am having problems with the screen resolution on a Packard Bell laptop, and from reading forum posts, this might help.  Will I need to generate an xorg.conf afterwards, or should it just work?
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> I have a problem with synaptic in karmic xubuntu: almost ALL packages that are listed under "Installed" are ALSO listed under "Installed (manual)"
<MaxFrames> if I select all the packages (bar the ones which were really manually installed by me) and mark them "automatically installed" (packages menu), they move from "Installed (manual)" to "Installed (autoremovable)"
<MaxFrames> and of course if I autoremove the whole system will be uninstalled!
<MaxFrames> anybody?
<epc> hi. need help with a problem that is preventing me to logon. who could help?
<_Pete_> only if you tell what the problem is
<epc> hi _Pete_. wh
<epc> I just installed a xubuntu in my laptop. after doing the first logon, whenever ai try to logon again I got an authentication failure.
<epc> this happens with every account. first logon ok. second got an authentication failure.
<epc> the only unusual thing about this notebook is that the battery is dead.
<epc> I' just made fresh a install yesterday, and today could not logon anymore. I can logon however if I went in recovery mode, resume to normal boot and the startxfce4.
<epc> could this somehow be related with the batter problem?
<_Pete_> no idea
<epc> what could make gdm fail to authenticate (apart from wrong user/pwd)?
<_Pete_> some nasty bug?
<_Pete_> using 9.10?
<epc> yes.
<_Pete_> I was about to upgrade today
<_Pete_> but maybe wise not to do so
<epc> fresh install. made it yesterday due to this problem.
<epc> I'm not sure if its unsafe. I thing the problem is related to battery power, somehow.
<synic> what's up with hackerthreads spam all day in here?
<Guest3468> Hi All.  My system was crashed by a website, and when I rebooted the Applications, Places and all my panel items had gone.  Does anyone know how I can get them back?
<ageeb> Guest3468, maybe this will help?  http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309327
<Aquina> does anyone know how to use the xfce4-terminal font "monospace" in jEdit? I can't find it and mak it available to jEdit.
<m_cubed> My webcam just arrived. Any advice? I've never used a webcam before. Bought one that is "fully supported" per the Linux-UVC page.
<m_cubed> Thanks for nothing, peeps. I got it.
<Aquina> Again... Does someone know how to switch to the xfce4-terminal font "monospace" using jEdit? I don't know where that font is located. :-(
#xubuntu 2009-11-14
<tim> hi, I'm new to xfce. Can somebody tell me how to enable compositing, so my popup notifications don't look all crazy? That, or how to make the popup notifications not look crazy?
<lupita> hi
<lupita> anybody here?
<allstars1aus> anyone here?  I have a question about Xubuntu.
<lupita> hi, can you help me?
<lupita> We both have questions.
<allstars1aus> How can I write to the xubuntu file system?
<lupita> What do you want to do? Edit something?
<allstars1aus> yes
<lupita> Open it with mousepad
<allstars1aus> I need to gain permission to access the file system
<lupita> with your password?
<allstars1aus> how do I set a password etc so I have access
<lupita> with the same password you write when xubuntu starts
<allstars1aus> I didn't get a password when I installed xubuntu to usb flash drive.  I need to create a password and access permission to the file system.
<lupita> I don't know how to do that
<allstars1aus> basically,  override the security and allow me to write/save/ to files.
<allstars1aus> do this throught the G UI
<lupita> did you try to open a terminal and then typing sudo mousepad and the path of the file?
<allstars1aus> I don't want to use ther terminal...I want to open and save files within the windows.
<allstars1aus> is there a program in "Applications"  that can set access / passwords ?
<lupita> Oh, you want to create folders like in "Documents'
<allstars1aus> I want to edit files with mouse pad, then save it.   it won't allow me to write.
<allstars1aus> *won't allow me to save.
<lupita> To do that you must first open a terminal
<allstars1aus> yes I understand that..using sudo,  but I want to use the windows.
<lupita> no, i don't know.
<allstars1aus> in "applications" menu,  I found "System" >> "Authorizations"
<lupita> An hour ago I had to edit a file because my computer didn't turn off properly, and I did it using the terminal to open the file
<allstars1aus> ok.
<lupita> It's really sad that there's nobody here to ask
<allstars1aus> I really want to use mousepad to edit and save.
<lupita> what version of xubuntu you have? 9.4 or 9.10?
<allstars1aus> 9.04
<allstars1aus> I'm running a persistant install on 8 gig usb flash drive.
<lupita> I want to ask something about 9.10
<allstars1aus> is 9.10 an official release now ?
<lupita> yes
<allstars1aus> ok.  it was "release candidate" last time I checked.
<lupita> But, in my case it had a really big bug
<allstars1aus> what ?
<lupita> in the shutdown. It didn't shut down or restart correctly
<allstars1aus> ok.
<lupita> I have a wubi installation of 9.4 and then in the upgrade you get this bug
<allstars1aus> are you using the "release candidate" version ?
<allstars1aus> if so, that could explain the bugginess
<lupita> Well, I dont know, when you open "Update Manager" it says that there's and upgrade
<allstars1aus> have you updated your files with "update manager" ?
<allstars1aus> most recent updates.
<lupita> yes
<allstars1aus> are you using an old pc?
<lupita> hp pavillion celeron 2003
<allstars1aus> ok.. some older pc's refuse to shut down correctly, like my old pentium 3 & 2.
<allstars1aus> it shuts down ok with 9.04 ?
<lupita> yes, that was not the problem, it was a bug. I corrected it an hour ago
<allstars1aus> ok.
<lupita> now, i'm here because I like start up sounds, I had them in 9.04, but now  with 9.10 I don't know how to do it
<allstars1aus> how did it work in 9.04 ?
<lupita> I think it was in "log in screen" there is a tab where you can browse a sound in your pc. But The firs one has to be a very short sound, the one for the "Log in" the other one not so small
<allstars1aus> ok.
<lupita> did you find them in "login screen"? Because here on 9.10 there's nothing
<allstars1aus> I"m looking now.
<allstars1aus> maybe use catfish to find it.
<lupita> I don't know how to use that thing, I never find nothing with it. Please, tell me, are the sounds there in "login screen"?
<allstars1aus> I'm searching for it with catfish now..
<allstars1aus> I found login.wav
<lupita> oh, let me see
<lupita> no, i searched "login.wav" and finds nothing
<allstars1aus> make sure you select 'file system'  under the folder title.
<allstars1aus> in the search box type:  login
<allstars1aus> then search
<allstars1aus> you should see a long list of login references.
<kgee> Ive got an Xubuntu 9.10 live CD running on 3-4 year old hardware. The desktop install icon keeps crashing. Does anyone know how to invoke the installer via command line so I can get a little more info on the problem?
<lupita> it's searching...
<Techie_> was somebody having trouble with a persistant jaunty USB
<allstars1aus> me.  I want to access the file system..
<allstars1aus> I have xubuntu 9.04 on persistant usb.
<allstars1aus> * I want to write/save to the file system.  It won't allow me.
<allstars1aus> I need the access permission,  setup a password  or something..
<Techie_> to write to system files you will need to use sudo
<Techie_> do you want to use a graphical text editor?
<allstars1aus> yes. I want to use mousepad.
<Techie_> wait, are you accessing the filesystem from within the usb, or are you modifying the casper-rw file externally
<allstars1aus> I want to modify a  .desktop text file, then save it.
<Techie_> kk
<Techie_> sudo mousepad /dir/to/file.desktop
<allstars1aus> ok. thanks..
<allstars1aus> but how do I over ride the security access so I can do it from a the window ?
<Techie_> you could chmod the file
<allstars1aus> there must be a setting ..
<Techie_> then everyone can write to it
<Techie_> sudo chmod a+w /dri/to/file.desktop
<allstars1aus> what does "chmod" do ?
<Techie_> changes the file permissions
<Techie_> a+w = all write
<allstars1aus> ok thanks..
<Techie_> so it allows all users write access to the file
<Techie_> good to see im not the only person who finds it handy to have a large persistant USB
<lupita> is there a way to hear a startup sound on xubuntu 9.10?
<Techie_> lupita, im not sure, but you could always use mplayer and a cron job
<lupita> what is a cron job
<Techie_> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<lupita> oh, ok thank you very much.
<allstars1aus> Techie,  I installed xubuntu 9.04 to 8g usb, then had to resize the casper-rw file to approx. 4 gigs.  I have no problems with the update manager or synaptic package manager now..
<Techie_> no problem
<allstars1aus> thanks for the sudo instructions, but how can I set a password to write to the file system from a window?
<allstars1aus> a windows should open asking for a password.
<Techie_> if you want to enter your password graphically you can use gksudo
<allstars1aus> where's that ?
<Techie_> just run it instead of sudo
<Techie_> so
<Techie_> gksudo mousepad /dir/to/file.desktop
<allstars1aus> ok.
<allstars1aus> let's say, you right click on the file the file  " /etc/mtab", then you "open with.." >> mousepad,
<allstars1aus> then, you modify the file, and select "save"...
<allstars1aus> but it refuses to save.. (because you don't have permission)
<allstars1aus> I need to setup a password prompt to allow me to write to files from a window.
<allstars1aus> where are the global file access/password settings located ?
<allstars1aus> so I can write to any file from a window
<allstars1aus> a password prompt should open, then give me access to the file.
<Techie_> try find a way to edit the open with application, and prefix it with gksudo
<_Pete_> first:
<_Pete_> sudo -i
<_Pete_> then:
<_Pete_> emacs
<_Pete_> = everything works
<allstars1aus> when you say "everything works"  will that allow me to write to system files ?
<_Pete_> yes
<allstars1aus> ok.
<Techie_> _Pete_, or sudo su
<allstars1aus> thanks for your help everyone..
<kgee> I'm having trouble with the desktop install icon on my live CD. How do I invoke the OS install via command line to see what the trouble is?
<allstars1aus> I'll fire up the terminal and try it.
<Techie_> kgee, its in the menu
<kgee> Ah, I see it. Hopefully it doesnt fail in the same fashion.
<kgee> preferably not at all
<Techie_> kgee, may the force be with you
<kgee> when I try to install, ubiquity crashes with an I/O error. A ctrl+alt+f2 shows a stream of slowly accumulating I/O errors on device sr0. Some quick google work says this is my disc drive. I am currently typing to you off said live cd, so I think the disc is good. Any ideas?
<kgee> *sigh* Im going to go check the disc hash. Might have to burn another CD. Or check the cd drive/ide cable for faulty hardware. Later!
<smeags> anyone have an eeepc netbook?
<ron_o> I' liked the old emelfm file manager. The new one isn't as good. How can I get the old one? Do I need to compile? Any repos out there?
<ron_o> I think I found a deb package for it...
<ron_o> go look and see if it works. I really hate compiling.
<Guest19752> anybody here
<ron_o> shhhhh, no...
<valdu55> Hello. I want use two netwoks at same time
<valdu55> VLC uses one network and Firefox and other apps Internet.
<valdu55> I have two inf. Wlan and Eth
<K3rl0u4rn> hi people, just installed karmic koala and having trouble with some administrative tasks such as installing nvidia drivers... I can't "unlock" the dialog windows
<K3rl0u4rn> anyone could help ?
<Scotch> what is the command to increase the volume (or decrease it) ?
<dm_synck> alsamixer, maybe ?
<Scotch> I'm using pulseaudio, does that make any difference ?
<dm_synck> Oh, not sure about pulseaudio. Never worked with it.
<dm_synck> You might still try alsamixer and see if that does what you need.
<Scotch> amixer seems to work, thanks
<dm_synck> No problem. Glad I could help.
<oles_> привет
<oles_> hello
<oles_> какой командой отключить икс систему?
<jcfp> !ru | oles_
<ubottu> oles_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<oles_> how can i stop X server on ubuntu?
<oles_> xubuntu
<oles_> 9.10
<oles_> is it possible to make xubuntu fast like puppy linux?
<sanguis> so I just diud a clean install of xubuntu 9.10 with ext4 partitions on thi9s older machine.  it was running ubuntu 9.04. half the time whne I turn the machine on I get a blank screen.
<sanguis> I can buy pass this by hitting <f5> at ste the boot, selecting safe mode then logging in normal and reunning startx
<sanguis> is there a way to fix this?
<slow-motion> hi
<likemindead> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Anonymos> hi
<Anonymos> i made dual boot with xp. xubuntu installed first. how to fix my grub
<likemindead> Yeah, it's best to install Windows first, Anonymos. Hold on one second.
<likemindead> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Fix+GRUB
<Anonymos> i know how to google
<Anonymos> i just found many and different guides
<Techie> !xbmc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbmc
 * rr_lap smacks rr72 
<rr_lap> I am having problems with my hotkey for brightness on my laptop
<rr_lap> I found a fix so I can change it via command line but now I am trying somehow change the event that my keys trigger
<rr_lap> running 9.10 on a HP compaq 8510w, I found a "bugfix" but haven't figured it out
<sanguisdex1> so when I try booting into xubuntu 9.10 I get and error saying "general error mounting file system" right before the screen goes blank. any takers?
<sanguisdex1> any one else have this issue?
<rr_lap> nope not for me
<rr_lap> i am having problems with hotkeys and screen brightness
<sanguisdex1> rr_lap: lucky you
<xenol> hello, i am interested in using albatross. however, it seems that it needs some engine. which one?
<slow-motion> n8
<Guest7294> anybody have an eeepc
<C00LARR01> i am wanting to buy a usb wifi adapter and looking to see if anyone has any good experiece with a certain make and model?
#xubuntu 2009-11-15
<emma> Hi there
<emma> my friend is trying to install xubuntu on some old laptops. She says she has downloaded the pc intel x86 iso and burned it to a CD. When she puts the CD into the laptop the laptop is not booting the xubuntu live CD
<emma> Jora: is that accurate?
<Jora> Hello. I am trying to install xubuntu on a pentium 3 796 mhz 128 RAM desktop
<Jora> yes
<C00LARR01> did you change the boot order to put the cd first?
<Jora> no
<Jora> No idea how to do that
<emma> Jora: is it not booting at all or is it booting but not booting the xubuntu?
<Jora> It was just booting windows
<emma> ahh well that's good.
<Jora> I probably need to go into BIOS and change the boot order
<emma> try changing the boot in your bios
<emma> yes
<Jora> That will be interesting never done that before but 1st time for everything
<emma> at the start you can usually press one of the F buttons or something like that. usually it says if you look closely.
<emma> that takes you to the bios. Then look around ni there for a way to change to boot CDROM
<C00LARR01> i am wanting to buy a usb wifi adapter and looking to see if anyone has any good experiece with a certain make and model?
<Techie__> C00LARR01, the D-link DSL-302g is great
<C00LARR01> Techie__: ty i will look into it
<Techie__> wait no, thats a modem
<Techie__> stupid model numbers
<C00LARR01> ah ok
<Techie__> i dont think they sell the adaptor i had anymore
<Techie__> but it looked very similar to the dlink AG132
<Techie__> exact same casing, but im sure it was a different model number
<C00LARR01> ok
<C00LARR01> ill keep looking
<C00LARR01> i just need a sub wifi adpater that will work with a 9.04 install so i can get rid of this 40ft cat5 cable
<C00LARR01> nothing fancy with it...just need it to work
<Techie__> C00LARR01, i know its been awhile but i thought id add that my old USB wifi card worked out of the box perfectly
<Techie__> !asla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asla
<Techie__> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<yast> hi anyone can give me a helping hand ?
<psycho_oreos> !ask | yast
<ubottu> yast: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yast> lol
<yast> k k
<yast> its about the project xgl
<yast> is it still up? why cant I find xgl in apt ?
<StoneCold> !ops
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<holy> Does Xubuntu 9.10 have Wvdial dialer? Or it on;ly can offer "sudo pppconfig"?
<holy> !wvdial
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wvdial
<MrNaz_cic> holy network manager can do most of the things that wvdial can do
<MrNaz_cic> are you sure that you need wvdial or are you just trying to do something that you used to to in previous version ?
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> how can I upgrade from xubuntu 8.04 to 9.10?
<TheSheep> !upgrade | drcode
<ubottu> drcode: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<rgnr> hello all
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> does anybody know how to turn off compiz in xubuntu ?
<Sysi> this time magical 3 minutes was time when i was away :/
<perimetric> Hey there
<perimetric> I was hoping someone was away to possibally help me
<perimetric> awake*
<marten_> Silly question!
<marten_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94075 Where is he reffering in the first reply? I cant seem to find it
<jarnos> How do you report a bug about installation image?
<jarnos> like Xubuntu 9.10 Alternate i386 CD
<jarnos> ?
<cichlasoma> does anybody know how to enable root login in xubuntu 9.04? in ubuntu, it's enought to edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom , in xubuntu it does not work. :-/
<craigbass1976> I've put the verve command line on my top panel.  How do I get rid of it?
<_Pete_> craigbass1976: right-mouse-click remove?
<Sysi> it was critical about place for click
<Sysi> only couple pixels area works
<craigbass1976> _Pete_, no, Right click is asking for input.  Sysi: I just have to aim better?
<craigbass1976> Sysi, got it
<craigbass1976> criminy...
<scott55> Good morning. How do I get my top toolbar back?
<vinnl> scott55, good evening :) Do you still have the bottom one?
<likemindead> Settings>Panels
<likemindead> Add a Panel.
<scott55> vinn1:  no I do not have a bottom one
<scott55> :)
<scott55> I have lost my top toolbar.
<scott55> How do I get it back?
<scott55> Actually, top and bottom--toolbarless as a matter of fact
<vinnl> scott55, press Alt+F2, run xfce4-panel
<scott55> thank you!!!!!
<scott55> so much
<scott55> :)
<vinnl> Happens too much, unfortunately :)
<vinnl> !xfce4-panel
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<scott55> no
<scott55> and thank you for the tip
<scott55> :)
<scott55> I appreciate you all being here
<likemindead> It's never actually happened to me. :-)
<likemindead> I've used Xubuntu for close to two years.
<vinnl> Be glad :)
<likemindead> Is it in relation to specific harware?
<scott55> I am very very glad
<scott55> however
<scott55> it is not working
<scott55> "failed to run.."
<vinnl> likemindead, not sure, if they knew the cause they would have fixed it, I suppose :P
<scott55> hmmm
<vinnl> scott55, did you type it correctly?
<scott55> checking
<vinnl> scott55, if you did, could you open Applications->Accessories->Terminal and run it there?
<likemindead> Does it require sudo?
<vinnl> No
<vinnl> Anyway, I'm off, bye
<scott55> yeah not working...."failed to run
<scott55> thank you for your help vinn1
<vinnl> scott55, and what do you see in a terminal?
<vinnl> (I'll stick around for a bit to see if I can help you with this :P)
<_Pete_> likemindead: 1p tip: sudo is only and only needed to change something system wide
<scott55> yahooooo
<scott55> back
<scott55> no "run" in the terminal....
<scott55> ok
<scott55> you are all going to linux heaven and your sins have been absolved by......me
<_Pete_> and to do that you should either: to know what you are doing or be sure what you are doing
<scott55> for what it's worth
<scott55> ok........thanks to all..and to all a good morning
<_Pete_> evening here
<scott55> _Pete_:  well...good evening to you....
<_Pete_> thx
<_Pete_> what timezone you live?
<scott55> edt:  east coast n. america
<_Pete_> right
<scott55> and what timezone you live?
<_Pete_> I am up here north, Finland which is EET
<scott55> :)
<_Pete_> = gmt+2
<scott55> yes
<Sysi> finland!
<_Pete_> yes
<_Pete_> the place no-one knows
<Sysi> is there some particular reason that you aren't on any -fi channels?
<_Pete_> no?
<_Pete_> but yes
<_Pete_> because there happen to be stupid people who tries to be smart
<scott55> this is the second time I lost my toolbar
<_Pete_> so they can be smart there
<Sysi> _Pete_: well, i'm here too :D
<_Pete_> yes but this is no -fi
<_Pete_> and you are not trying to be smart
<_Pete_> only wise
<_Pete_> which is good
<JamRock> guys, have tried U 8.1 to 9.1 - got wireless to the point where i can see the network but its asking for a userid & passwd but all i have is a passphrase - Help
<scott55> well again....thank you for being here..........have a great evening, afternoon, or evening
<troglobyte> does xubuntu use the ubuntuone-client-gnome? Is there not a xfce specific clent?
<Sysi> i think so
<troglobyte> yup.  thanks.
<sbap> hey guys!  looking for an upgrade method from Xubuntu 8.04 to 9.1.  Have found much googling.  Anyone have a link I can follow or commands?
<petriel> hi! my xfce4-mixer master volume after restarting the computer is always on 0% and mute. how can i set an another value?
<likemindead> I'll second petriel's question. :-)
<Sysi> i use hibernate usuallu..
<Kangarooo> how to get dropbox on xubuntu? from www.dropbox.com installation wants to install nautilus and put dropbox in nautilus. how to make it work on xubuntu thunar?
<Besogon> Kangarooo, Did you look through the Dropbox web site? http://wiki.dropbox.com/TipsAndTricks/TextBasedLinuxInstall
<owen1> i use 2 monitores and i only see the panels in one of them. any ideas?
<owen1> xfce4-panel
<troglobyte> You have to add additional panels.
<troglobyte> + to add a panel and select monitor 2 as destination
<troglobyte> at least on mine.  Nvidia driver set up with twinview
<owen1> troglobyte: i use nvidia as well, but i set it to have X for each monitor
<troglobyte> owen1: and your "Customize Panel..." dialog box has no second monitor option?
<owen1> troglobyte: yeah, i think i got it. thank you
<troglobyte> owen1: glad I could help.  It's usually the other way around :)
<owen1> you are my daily hero
<troglobyte> ha!
<owen1> bdw, can u drag a window from one screen to another? i think i can't since i don't use twinview.
<troglobyte> I've never used the dual X option. twinview always does what I need.
<owen1> so u have one long panel that spread across the two monitores?
<troglobyte> nope.  I can add panels to the second monitor.  but they're off by default.
<owen1> so what is twinview? maybe that's what i use?
<owen1> i see two instances of whatever window manager i use.
<owen1> as if i have two seperate machines.
#xubuntu 2010-11-15
<zk__> hello
<zk__> i'm trying to install cedega 7 and it says i need python2.4-dbus...but there is no package with this name...there is python-dbus and i have this one installed
<ubuXubu> good morning Linux Developers, Help Desk Engineers, Coders and Casual Observers.
<jarnos> I wonder why my removable disk is mounted as its uuid under /media in Lucid. It used to be mounted as /media/disk before.
<jarnos> Maybe it is due to ubuntu-desktop, which I had installed, too, but now I have removed it except for nautilus.
<Sysi> maybe it's label is same as uuid, for some reason
<Sysi> if there is no label, it's called just 'disk'
<jarnos> Sysi, how can you check the label?
<jarnos> Sysi, according to gparted, it has no label
<jarnos> Sysi, I think it is due to nautilus. By thunar I can't unmount the device, but by nautilus I can.
<Dracco> Hello. I (again :P) have a problem ^^. I've installed xubuntu on my boss pc, installed samba server, checked at home and it worked like a charm even with those darn windows. I took the pc to my boss, connected it, connected printer to it, installed printer drivers (automatic) and it was all working. Printer was visible and usable from both xubuntu pc and windows xp pc. Next day my boss called me that it is not working. I checked it, it was true. R
<Dracco> estart of xubuntu machine, it works again... for a moment. After that it stopped and started working few times and in final stopped working at all. Printer was even visible later, but not reachable for the xp machine. Can something be done with it? I don't really want to install xp there, as there are even no drivers on cd (and no net, and i'm not gonna use my mobile as modem again).
<hoody> hi
<hoody> installed xubuntu on a macbook 4,1
<hoody> trying to get it to connect to internet sharing from my imac
<hoody> it isnt having it
<hoody> even after changing the imac airport sharing WEP key to Hex (inserting $)
<hoody> also cannot find hardware manager to check whether the wireless card is working properly
<hoody> advice?
<Draccoz> Hello. I (again :P) have a problem ^^. I've installed xubuntu on my boss pc, installed samba server, checked at home and it worked like a charm even with those darn windows. I took the pc to my boss, connected it, connected printer to it, installed printer drivers (automatic) and it was all working. Printer was visible and usable from both xubuntu pc and windows xp pc. Next day my boss called me that it is not working. I checked it, it was true.
<Draccoz> Restart of xubuntu machine, it works again... for a moment. After that it stopped and started working few times and in final stopped working at all. Printer was even visible later, but not reachable for the xp machine. Can something be done with it? I don't really want to install xp there, as there are even no drivers on cd (and no net, and i'm not gonna use my mobile as modem again).
<Sysi> no need to repeat
<Draccoz> Ok I have to go :/ cya all :)
<rick1> hi
<rick1> does someone know elementOS
<rick1> it's a media center os, based on xubuntu
<Sysi> mythubuntu with xfce?
<rick1> i'd like to find out, how i can config a panel / appstarter like they do
<rick1> because i don't really like ubuntu
<rick1> but xfce is great
<Sysi> my firefox is yelling about their website
<rick1> yeah, wondered about it, too in this moment
<rick1> http://scr3.golem.de/?d=1007/element&a=76289&s=1
<rick1> thats how the panel looks
<Sysi> get nice theme and put items you want there
<rick1> isn't there a packet that brings the big appstarter in the middle
<Sysi> never seen
<Thermi> so gn8
#xubuntu 2010-11-16
<charlie-tca> anybody know where to change fonts and preferences in pidgin?
<bill_> how do i enable portable apps on xubuntu
<moetunes> are they windows .exe progs?
<bill_> no linux - i have sigil in a .bin package that is exectable under ubuntu 10.04
<moetunes> in terminal does /path/to/portableapp not work?
<bill_> no
<bill_> under ubuntu clicking in file manager will activate app
<moetunes> there should be no difference in xubuntu from ubuntu in that regard - are they executable?
<Guest62124> and if you tried to run it in the terminal, weren't there any error messages output? Is the target architecture correct - eg. 32bit, 64bit? How do you know they are portable and don't require any libraries installed on the system?
<bill_> also when right click propertie/permissions will give the opportunity to make executable - no choice xubuntu
<Guest62124> Yeah, Thunar, Xubuntu file manager, is limited in this respect, you would have to set the executable bit by other means (read: Terminal)
<moetunes> I make things executable through thunar
<Guest62124> as far as I remember it allows you only to make *.sh executable
<moetunes> could be
<bill_> the package came from a website that supplies no install binaries - everthing included in binary - used for usb transport
<moetunes> was it here - http://portablelinuxapps.org/ - ?
<bill_> yes
<moetunes> it says there to make the app executable and away you go
<bill_> have tried chmod - no go
<moetunes> any error msgs?
<bill_> no just returns to prompt
<moetunes> chmod -v a+x /path
<bill_> correct
<Guest62124> apps tested in GNOME - in the footer - it is possible that they aren't that portable and they rely on some GNOME libraries ;) an you're running them under xfce - just a guess
<moetunes> using the -v switch always returns something
<bill_> am using xfce
<bill_> returns to prompt after repeating file name
<moetunes> it should say something about the mode being changed or not
<moetunes> not just the filename
<bill_> i'll try again and the switch to xubuntu and try again if that fails i guess i'll get the install pack - thanks for help
<moetunes> luck :)
<bill_> later!
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<robertzaccour> I really think xubuntu looked better and better over the years. whats with the step backward on the looks in maverick? haha
<ubuXubu> Good Morning Xubuntu.
<basic123> hi
<knome> hello
<basic123> I have installed xubuntu
<knome> right
<basic123> in system monitor
<basic123> my memory 56,7%
<basic123> swap 6,1%
<basic123> fresh install
<basic123> from cd lucid
<basic123> 56% = 281.7 MiB of 496.4 MiB
<basic123> system running firefox, xchat, install driver nvidia, and system monitor
<basic123> wheter is normal?
<moetunes> how many tabs open in firefox tho
<basic123> one tab
<basic123> google transalte
<knome> well, firefox takes a lot of memory.
<knome> there are alternatives, like epiphany or midori.
<moetunes> nvidia drivers sometimes make X use alot of memory
<basic123> my firefox closed and memory 243.6 MiB
<basic123> nvidia driver downloading and isntalling now
<moetunes> what does the system monitor say is using the most memory then??
<knome> i've heard maverick might be faster with systems with low memory than lucid
<basic123> i dont understand about processes in sytem monitor
<basic123> what status sleeping?
<basic123> now cpu 100%
<knome> constantly?
<basic123> no
<basic123> down and up
<knome> that's normal
<basic123> oke, i want to restart my computer.. driver installed
<knome> sure
<basic123> yup... i ll back again later
<basic123> I am back
<basic123> now memory is 136.8 MiB(27,6%) CPU is 20%
<moetunes> what sort of processor are you using?
<basic123> intel celeron cpu 2.66GHz
<moetunes> that seems a little bit much cpu if you don't have much open
<moetunes> I would open a terminal and run   top   it shows things in an easy to read manner
<moetunes> hit q to quit it
<knome> htop > top
<basic123> htop is not installed
<knome> sudo apt-get install htop
<basic123> ok
<knome> brb
<basic123> in htop
<basic123> cpu 5.8%
<basic123> mem 133
<basic123> swp 0
<moetunes> that's fine then :)
<moetunes> it'll be xchat using the cpu I suppose
<basic123> yup xchat and htop are runnning now
<moetunes> open a firefox and see what happens
<basic123> now cpu 7.8% and mem 158
<moetunes> that's not too bad for that sort of cpu
<basic123> up and down cpu: 4 - 8
<basic123> why cpu not stable?
<basic123> memory is constant
<moetunes> it'll be xchat updating afaik
<basic123> cpu can reach up 70% suddenly and down again
<moetunes> if you want an easy way to monitor things you should try conky or something similar
<moetunes> cpu spikes can be lots of things like X or cron or...
<basic123> yup I understand
<basic123> thank you for all...
<basic123> I quit
<lamah> who are using nmcli?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<PrebenR> Hi I only get wireless working in 10.10 if I have turned wireless on before boot. If I turn it on after kernel modules etc are not loaded. I tried loading the modeules manually but still not working, what do I need to run in addition?
<lamah> who are using nmcli??
<charlie-tca> !info nmcli
<ubottu> Package nmcli does not exist in maverick
<charlie-tca> what is it?
<lamah> how can i bring up the internet from cli with nmcli?
<lamah> aa ok
<knome> okay...
<Balsaq> good afternoon citizens of Xubuntu.
#xubuntu 2010-11-17
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello i have a stupid qestion im using xfce4 and i cant seem to find a way to move my panels elements where i want, for example i cant find a way to move the "show desktop" button to the left, out of its default position.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> there is a "move" option when you right click an element, but the only thing it does is to grey out the whole panel and wont let me drag the element i clicked anywhere
<llolcats> wget is returning 1.0.0.0 all the time
<llolcats> what could be causing this
<llolcats> has any one had this problem?
<walt> how do I get the alt key to work in programs like vim, in xfce-xterm?
<Balsaq> Something is wrong with your DHCP server, your router or your ISP llolcats
<moetunes> it's moments like this that make me appreciate not seeing join/parts on irc :)
<Dracco> Hello. I've installed xubuntu on my boss pc, installed samba server, checked at home and it worked like a charm even with those darn windows. I took the pc to my boss, connected it, connected printer to it, installed printer drivers (automatic) and it was all working. Printer was visible and usable from both xubuntu pc and windows xp pc. Next day my boss called me that it is not working. I checked it, it was true. Restart of xubuntu machine, it wo
<Dracco> rks again... for a moment. After that it stopped and started working few times and in final stopped working at all. Printer was even visible later, but not reachable for the xp machine. Can something be done with it? I don't really want to install xp there, as there are even no drivers on cd (and no net, and i'm not gonna use my mobile as modem again).
<Dracco> *bump*
<moetunes> if it is in xp too then it is prob a hardware issue
<Dracco> printing from xp worked (when printer was connected to xp machine)
<Dracco> so i supposed its something related to samba
<Dracco> well ok i have to go fix that problem now :P if i dont fix it ima install xp :/
<Dracco> cya :)
<Balsaq> hello knome
<Dracco> Hello folks =). Again I am asking for your help :P. I reconfigured samba server and set up the network with windows, printer now works like a charm, but what troubles me is that I have to run "sudo service smbd restart" every time i log in. Can i automate it somehow? It wouldn't be problem for me but peps in the company are rather lower in computer skills.
<TheSheep> Dracco: you can set it to autostart on startup
<TheSheep> Dracco: in system->services
<Dracco> but not with sudo :/
<moetunes> rc.local perhaps
<Dracco> (just googled) and would putting a script into /etc/init.d work?
<TheSheep> Dracco: it's a deamon, just set it to start
<TheSheep> Dracco: it already has a script in there
<Dracco> oh
<TheSheep> Dracco: it's just not enabled
<Sysi> sysv-rc-config orwhatitwas maybe
<Dracco> ok so ill try rc.local
<TheSheep> sysv-rc-conf
<Dracco> uno momento, this junk is slow >.<
<Dracco> ok added a line to rc.local
<Dracco> restarting
<Dracco> ok something happened to a printer o.O
<Dracco> ok i think it works, restarting again (forgot if i started it manually or not ^^)
<TheSheep> btw, rc.local is already run as root, so no need for sudo
<Dracco> i know ;)
<Dracco> ok it works :D
<Dracco> thx guys :*
<Dracco> ok im out and away, once again thx :)
<szpuni> hell
<szpuni> hello
<szpuni> did anybody played with UCK with live cd?
<szpuni> i would like to change start menu but i can't find configuration file which is responsible for it
<_maddy> file:///home/pekka/Pictures/Noora/007.JPG
<_maddy> that's not what I wanted to paste...
<_maddy> but this: I bought ATI 6870 graphics card, but it doesn't work with fglrx, so I had to disable it, but now I am stuck with low resolution...how to fix?
<theGman> Where can I go to dl the latest wicd install file? The laptop I need it on has no conn atm...so I need to dl it on this one and then xfer the file manually. :)
<theGman> Thus apt-get or aptitude install won't work
<TheSheep> !info apt-zip
<ubottu> apt-zip (source: apt-zip): Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.18 (maverick), package size 20 kB, installed size 128 kB
<TheSheep> theGman: try that
<theGman> TheSheep: Thx
<theGman> Ok...but how/where do I get the actual wicd file from?
<TheSheep> apt-zip will generate a script that will download it for you
<TheSheep> with all the dependencies
<TheSheep> you can also look at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<theGman> And I have no way to get apt-zip onto the other laptop.
<TheSheep> yeah, it should be installed by default in my opinion, it's not big
<michef_chudy> hi can someone give a noob a bit of help with getting xubuntu to work please?
<moetunes> depends on how it isn't working...
<michef_chudy> when I installed it for the first time I ran into a bug: the xubuntu splash screen appears, then it goes black and everything stops. so I was advised to go through the grub menu and select the recovery mode. a week later, that doesn't seem to work any more.
<michef_chudy> basically, if I select failsafeX in the recovery menu, it just blinks and takes me back to the recovery menu.
<michef_chudy> do it a couple more times, and it opens a shell window.
<michef_chudy> any ideas??
<ubuntu> i just tried search function in xchat, i cant remebr the name for the ppc specific channel for xubuntu/ubuntu
<ubuntu> some1 mind reminding me?
<ubuntu> hi im installing from live xubuntu 9.04, im in partitioning stage, and i was wondering if there is anyspecial consideration[s] i need to make as far as filesystem goes for wanting to dual boot mac os9 and xubuntu 9.04/9.10?
<charlie-tca> ubuntu: #ubuntu-ppc or #ubuntu-powerpc
<charlie-tca> I don't the specialties for mac, myself
<michef_chudy> charli-tca: hi, i think you helped me out before
<ubuntu> charlie-tca, , i dont think i understand wut u mean
<charlie-tca> michef_chudy: Tried doing a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<charlie-tca> ubuntu: channels for ppc
<ubuntu> i understand the channels part, but specialty line has me gessing
<charlie-tca> I don't know if there are anything special for dual booting macs
<michef_chudy> charlie-tca: no. I'll try that from the command line now
<ubuntu> charlie-tca, ahh, btw thx for refreshing my mem on the ppc specific channels
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<chudy_michef> charlie-tca: hi. I tried what you suggested. It downloaded a bunch of files for six minutes, then it unpacked them and the screen went black. The hard drive seems to be working away doing something, but nothing obvious is happening. Is it safe for me to switch off and on again do you think?
<charlie-tca> wait for the drive to quit first
<chudy_michef> okay
<chudy_michef> btw, just for future reference -  how can I launch the xubuntu gui from the command line?
<walt> how do I make xfce4-term not eat the alt key?
<walt> actually, I just realised it works in irssi. But it does not work in vim. What is the equivalent to --meta8 in xfce4-terminal?
<charlie-tca> chudy_michef: don't know
<Sysi> have you checked hotkeys
<michef_chudy> charlie-tca: okay the drive has finished working. now I'm back to the command line.
<charlie-tca> so the screen came back
<charlie-tca> try a restart
<michef_chudy> charlie-tca: yes. what do I type to do that?
<charlie-tca> sudo shutdown -r now
<michef_chudy> charlie-tca: okay. it's rebooting...
<michef_chudy> charlie-tca: xubuntu splash appears, and... that's it. hangs, same as before. shall I switch on and off and go for the grub menu again?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> Have you tried adding nomodeset to the boot line?
<michef_chudy> I can't remember. I could do that now. Something's different now, though: there are more options at the grub menu. Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-25-generic and Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-21-generic (plus associated recovery modes)
<michef_chudy> which of those should I edit the boot line of?
<michef_chudy> (neither of them has nomodeset)
<charlie-tca> yes, you get a new line for each kernel upgrade.
<charlie-tca> You can edit the top kernel line, just add nomodeset to the end of the line, after quiet splash
<charlie-tca> then boot with Ctrl+x , I think it is.
<michef_chudy> ctrl-x it is. booting now.
<michef_chudy> ...and it hangs at the splash screen...
<charlie-tca> hmm
<charlie-tca> What video card do you have/
<charlie-tca> ?
<michef_chudy> Uh. Don't know. I'll try and check.
<michef_chudy> Btw, I've switched off and on again. and this time it didn''t hang, it just went to 'Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode.'
<charlie-tca> That's a good sign
<charlie-tca> So, you should be able to get a desktop from there
<michef_chudy> Yup. Where will I find a list of installed hardware?
<charlie-tca> lspci in a terminal
<charlie-tca> look for video or graphics
<michef_chudy> the only options I can see on the screen are as follows. bar at top: applications, places, firefox icon, help icon, power icon, network icon, speaker icon, time, quit icon. desktop: home, file system, wastebasket. bar at bottom: restore hidden windows, current workspace, switch workspace
<charlie-tca> applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<charlie-tca> then type lspci and hit enter
<michef_chudy> okay thanks
<michef_chudy> is it VGA Compatible Controller or Display Controller, maybe?
<charlie-tca> sounds right
<charlie-tca> what does it say?
<michef_chudy> Okay so for both of those it says: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<charlie-tca> something like this: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] (rev c1)
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> that's it
<charlie-tca> so, you are not so lucky...
<michef_chudy> why not??
<charlie-tca> it isn't working ?
<michef_chudy> I thought you meant there was a particular problem with my graphics card ?
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen might help
<charlie-tca> or, better yet, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Lucid845gAnd855gmGpuFreezes?highlight=%28855GM%29|%28intel%29
<charlie-tca> specific to your card
<michef_chudy> okay. I tried all the things that the first of those links suggests already. but the second one, I haven't seen yet. just looking at it now...
<charlie-tca> this, too, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<michef_chudy> ah. I've just found sth that works. I deleted 'splash' (after 'quiet') from the grub file. now it seems to boot fine (except for the 'low graphics mode' error, which I can live with)
<michef_chudy> thanks for the links. I guess there's more than one bug that I'm dealing with - one with splash causing the system to hang, and one with my graphics card (causing the low graphics mode)
<michef_chudy> anyway, thanks!!
<michef_chudy> bye, charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<michef_chudy> seeya
<Thermi> gn8
<redash> I'm having some issues with ubunutu I don't know if i'm in the right place or not. I start ubunutu 10.10  setup in  windows 7 x64, it installs. then sends me out of os to the ubunutu os. finishes installing. update. then restarts. When it restarts This Message comes up Alert! /host/ubunutu/disks/root.disk does not exist. Dropping to a Shell!
<redash> Busybox V.1.15.3 (ubuntu 1:15.3 - Ubuntu5) built in shell (ash)
<redash> insted of the gui.. any suggestions?
<Sysi> you're propably using wubi, all i know is it can cause problems
<redash> yes. I can't seem it to run widnows 7 dual boot with out loading wubi. if i use the ubunitu grub.. then i can't load widnows..
#xubuntu 2010-11-18
<kidd> hello all!
<xGrind> hello
<mtvx> Could not initialize Xv output
<mtvx> Does anyone know what's all about? thanx
<genghisjahn> so are there people out there?
<ubuXubu> good evening
<genghisjahn> ah good! bots!
<ubuXubu> how can we serve you.
<mtvx> #quit
<ubuXubu> good morning.
<paldepind> Hi! When installing Xubuntu on my netbook I was forced to pull out the installation USB during installation. Everything works fine though, except that when I try to update it tells me to insert a cd, wich I can't because my netbook doesn't have a CD drive.. Now what do I do?
<ubuXubu> do u update thru synaptic paldepind
<paldepind> Ok.. I'll try that
<paldepind> It also tells me to insert the installation disk..
<vic20gmr> is there a channel more suited to ppc ed of xubuntu? my "main" question is, would i have access to more pkgs if i click the upgrade button [going from 9.04 to 9.10]?
<vic20gmr> im using ppc version, and if ishud ask this someplace else,plz tell me where to go
<moetunes> there's #ubuntu-ppc
<vic20gmr> moetunes, thank you for your response
<moetunes> np :)
<vic20gmr> no1 seems to b home in ppc channel, duz any1 here happen to know if i shud b concernered with sound, if i upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<moetunes> I would be concerned with my spelling if I was you :)
<vic20gmr> i installed fromlive cd, an 32bit 9.10 some time ago, and sound was a real pain
<vic20gmr> well, in the interest of time, i often shorten wordsd to phonetic basics, especially since i expect this upgrade to take at least an hour and a half :)
<TheSheep> !b
<ubottu> b is an IRC channel mode that you don't want on your hostmask.
<TheSheep> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<vic20gmr> idc
<vic20gmr> fyi, i am a dictionary.com enthusiast :)
<TheSheep> trying to save your time you waste the time of people trying to help you -- don't expect much enthusiasm from them then
<vic20gmr> will some one give me their feedback on the question? is sound something i shud be concerned with regarding an "upgrade" to 9.10 from 9.04?
<moetunes> the ppc has a very limited user base - there would only be the people that use it that would know about it
<vic20gmr> telling me ur is not a word, wen clearly wut i mean is known is not a waste of time?
<moetunes> time to grow up a bit I think...
 * TheSheep goes to do something productive instead of deciphering blabber
<vic20gmr> ill work on it, so is it a waste of time or not?
<moetunes> ask in the ppc channel - no one else knows
<vic20gmr> en i was in grade school i put slashes through my zeros, and some of the other students knew it was a zero, but insisted on pointing out that they did not know if it was a zero or an 8, the "ur situation" is exactly the same, and yes they knew it was a zero
<vic20gmr> quit
<moetunes> who cares - this is becoming trolling
<vic20gmr> ive come to apologize
<vic20gmr> i apologize
<moetunes> well done :)
<vic20gmr> you    all ruffled my feathers, and all that meta to tell me you dont know the answer anyway
<vic20gmr> it must simply be beyound my understanding, but i do apologize the same
<vic20gmr> goodbye
<shahadat> how to install ibus on xubuntu 10.04 LTS 32 bit
<shahadat> ?
<shahadat> sudo apt-get install ibus is not working here.
<bazhang> !find ibus lucid
<ubottu> Found: ibus, ibus-chewing, ibus-gtk, ibus-hangul, ibus-m17n, ibus-pinyin, ibus-pinyin-db-open-phrase, ibus-qt4, ibus-table, ibus-table-cangjie (and 69 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ibus&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<bazhang> !info ibus lucid
<ubottu> ibus (source: ibus): New input method framework using dbus. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.0.20091215-1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 454 kB, installed size 4008 kB
<bazhang> check your sources.list and pastebin the error messages, if any
<Sysi> apt-get update?
<shahadat> I want to install ibus on xubuntu
<shahadat> 10.04
<bazhang> check your sources.list and pastebin the error messages, if any shahadat
<shahadat> bazhang, I am totally new on xubuntu
<shahadat> dont know what to do? and how
<shahadat> Its a totally a fresh installation on my PC
<Sysi> does "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install ibus" give any error messages?
<shahan> Sysi, let me check
<StaRetji> Howdy
<StaRetji> folks, how to turn of tooltip balloon in xfce4? It is annoying info which show when you hover over desktop shortcut icons?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu Community Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in about 10 minutes; Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<vinnl> knome, not coming to the meeting?
<knome> hmm
<knome> actually i was having a nap :D
<vinnl> Haha :)
<Aicasn> how can I make an ubuntu box tolerant of unexpected power outages?
<mark76> :/
<Aicasn> ie. power goes out and when xubuntu boots it always gives errors. I'd like to avoid that
<mark76> :|
<Sysi> get UPS so you can shutdown properly :p
<Aicasn> anyone have a link that describes such a process?
<Aicasn> (UPS is not an option, but thank you)
<Aicasn>  :)
<Sysi> error's about unmounting filesystems, you can't umount them in milliseconds or use unmounted
<Aicasn> how about making them sync on write so that not properly umounting isn't such a problem
<Aicasn> ?
<Enigmati1Coder> I did a distribution upgrade on my parents Xubuntu computer, but it upgraded to Ubuntu. Their machine is really old and cannot handle Ubuntu. How do I convert back to Xubuntu?
<Sysi> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<vinnl> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<rand401> Hi, I have just installed Xubuntu 10.10 amd64 desktop, and sound does not work. However, it worked before in Ubuntu 10.10 amd64 desktop. Any ideas?
<rand401> wait
<rand401> o.O
<Enigmati1Coder> I did a distribution upgrade on my parents Xubuntu computer, but it upgraded to Ubuntu. Their machine is really old and cannot handle Ubuntu. How do I convert back to Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Enigmati1Coder: you got an answer to that already. Please read the links Sysi gave you
<vinnl> Enigmati1Coder, see ubottu's reply to !purexfce
<charlie-tca> oh, rather that vinnl gave you
<Enigmati1Coder> Thanks, I didn't see that
<vinnl> :)
<charlie-tca> no problem
<Aicasn> anyone have any ideas on how to make a xubuntu system tolerant of power loss?  iow, prevent errors on the subsequent bootup?
<Aicasn> making all mount sync-on-write, etc.
<TheSheep> Aicasn: I think that ext3 and ext4 already keep a journal, so they will recover the system to a consistent state on bootup
<Aicasn> everything can be made fine on bootup, but there are errors that must be corrected. i would like it to boot as if there were no problem
<Aicasn> fs does a good job fixing errors, but i want to prevent them completely if possible
<Enigmati1Coder> I still have the same problem. When I upgraded Xubuntu, somehow Ubuntu was installed. I do not get a GUI login that allows me to choose xfce. I tried http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce but that didn't work. Any other ideas?
<charlie-tca> Aicasn: the only way I know to make any os power loss tolerant is to use a UPS
<aubrey616> Hello
<aubrey616> anyone recommend an easy way to install and use themes for xfce in 10.10 ?
<charlie-tca> change them in settings - Appearance, Desktop, Window Manager ?
<charlie-tca> oops, missed the three minute window
<vinnl> Enigmati1Coder, ah, you do not get a GUI login at all? Is gdm installed?
<vinnl> (Or even: is xubuntu-desktop installed?)
<xubuntu309> Plese, i need same help with TV card (in portuguese if possible)
#xubuntu 2010-11-19
<wlixw> someone's here
<wlixw> helloo
<wlixw> :)
<Colex> Hola
<Colex> Alguien Habla castellano?
<phr33load3r174> hellowOrld
<phr33load3r174> why do people use the 10.04 instead of the 10.10? is it more stable?
<phr33load3r174> thanx
<ubuXubu> good morning xubuntu.
<Sysi> if i copy my entire hdd to bigger hdd with dd, will it work?
<TheSheep> Sysi: yes
<moetunes> yep but the uuid changes and you need to install grub
<Sysi> _entire_ hdd
<Sysi> *dd*
<TheSheep> Sysi: still uuid will change
<TheSheep> Sysi: and the grub config will have the wrong one
<Sysi> i can fix that
<Sysi> but partiton table can add empty space to the end?
<TheSheep> you can grow the partitions afterwards with gparted
<Sysi> great
<lenin> is it on to me?
<lenin> no, it isn't
<mark76> Whoops. Wrong one
<purplehayes2400> hi - just installed xubnuntu 10.10 --- having souncard recognition issues - and i am an idiot - no idea how to navigate system
<purplehayes2400> if anyone has time to walk me through a little bit - i am not so dumb - just no sound...:( i am sad
<moetunes> in a terminal run   aplay -l   to see if the card is seen
<purplehayes2400> ok ty
<purplehayes2400> ok - yes -- ATI150 (or something like that recognized)
<moetunes> that will tell if alsa sees it - if not then run   lspci | grep -i audio
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> try in terminal   aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<moetunes> if it seems to play but you here nothing run   alsamixer   in terminal and turn everything all the way up
<cfs_xubuntu> Good afternoon all.
<cfs_xubuntu> I have a question, probably quite trivial for most of you. How do I change the background login image in xubuntu 10.10?
<xGrind> cfs_xubuntu; ubunt-tweak
<cfs_xubuntu> RIght, but isn't there a simple xml file I can configure in /usr/share?
<cfs_xubuntu> I just want to put the darker 10.01 image with the tree as the background login image.
<charlie-tca> No, it isn't really simple
<moetunes> is there a file   /usr/share/pixmaps/backgrounds/gnome/background-default.jpg   you can change?
<moetunes> it might be gdm instead of gnome - not on a xubutnu box to check atm
<charlie-tca> um, I don't think gnome background will change xfce background, but I might be wrong
<moetunes> I got this https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=830238 from a google search
<cfs_xubuntu> Ok, I think I'm on the right track. I'll keep poking around. Thanks.
<mrbnet> I'm trying to install xubuntu on an embedded system from USB.  If I don't include cdrom-detect/try-usb=true it cannot find the install files but if I include the extra parameter it does not allow me to access the /dev/sda.  Any suggestions?
<n2diy> I just aquired a Compaq Presario with 64m of ram, any hope of loading Xubuntu, or linux on it?
<charlie-tca> n2diy: Xubuntu won't be usable with 64MB ram. I could suggest puppy linux or
<charlie-tca> DSL or maybe something from http://www.tuxradar.com/content/whats-best-lightweight-linux-distro
<n2diy> charlie-tca: ok, thanks
<Sysi> argh, now i can hate win7 too
<Sysi> it booted after setupping discs, now all soddenly it won't
<Sysi> recovery disc didn't help
<Sysi> do i need to take off my linux-ssd for reinstalling win?
<charlie-tca> congratulations. Welcome to the "I hate windows too club"
<wildint> Can somone point me to docs that explain how Xubuntu produces it's LiveCD/install ISO
<charlie-tca> I usually tell the release team I want it run?
<charlie-tca> What is it you are attempting to accomplish?
<wildint> I work on a project that is creating a Xubuntu based LiveDVD
<wildint> trying to streamline the process with more automation
<wildint> right now we create a virtual machine and then run a bunch of scripts in the vm and finally use remastersyst to produce a bootable iso
<charlie-tca> Have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch ?
<wildint> I probably have and just need to reread, it's interesting since the is similar but different from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<charlie-tca> That is the other one I would recommend. It is very close to what we use
<wildint> thanks for at least confirming that
<charlie-tca> you are welcome.
<wildint> looks like the tricky part is going to be setting up our sample data in the home directory of the user
<wildint> maybe I can use the /etc/skel file to do that
<wildint> it isn't clear to me reading either of these on how to get the initial language selector screen like the live disk
<wildint> and graphical boot menu
<charlie-tca> We borrow from the ubuntu installer people
<charlie-tca> The images are the same basics, with different packages seeded
<charlie-tca> The graphical boot menu is ubiquity, from debian
<charlie-tca> I think
<wildint> I think I just need to dissect a Live disc tonight to figure it out
<bazhang> I thought the debian-installer was from debian (ie alternate cd)
<wildint> I think you're right in that it's from Ubiquity
<charlie-tca> MIght ask in #ubuntu-installer for more clarification. sometimes they help
<wildint> we're just talking about the initial screen you see with the keyboard selector followed by the boot options
<wildint> thanks, wasn't aware of that channel
<charlie-tca> If they are very busy, they won't be too helpful, but sometimes...
#xubuntu 2010-11-20
<BonSequitur> I guess it's more appropriate to ask here: I installed Xubuntu, but I want to have a Gnome environment installed as well. However, apt-get install gnome depends on both swfdec-mozilla and epiphany-extensions, which of course are mutually exclusive.
<tester> Hello! How come when I copy a folder to a 777 pass-protected shared it takes a long time? and then to delete from the folder it takes ages, again?
<tester> I like my folder because I save into it from Windows sometimes after I login.
<tester> but now it takes 5min to move a couple gigs. :(
<tester> on the local file sys.
<tester> ?
<tester> It isnt like this if you step back to 8 or 9. I'm not sure what's wrong.
<tester> FWIW --- this 10.10 is mad fast. Cheers. :)
<tester> *er sorry, MOVE a folder into the 777 pass-protected SAMBA-shared folder.
<tester> oh crap I have to go! I'll come back tomorrow (19hrs from now aprox.)
<Ycarene> How do I change how my login screen looks?
<Ycarene> I'm going to go out on a limb, though, and say that I can't.
<truant> hello?
<truant> anyburdy hurr?
<reset> hi
<reset> This is my first installation of xubuntu. I have a problem with HDD devices. Sometimes when I restart computer my SATA main HDD is /dev/sda and another times is /dev/sdb, when it happens system can't mount /boot, /home and other devices
<reset> what can I do?
<psycho_oreos> edit /etc/fstab to make it mount via uuid
<psycho_oreos> and also grub menu
<reset> ok, thanks
<psycho_oreos> nw
<reset> where can I see all uuid of my devices?
<psycho_oreos> ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<reset> thanks
<reset> :)
<psycho_oreos> had this problem awhile ago on archlinux on the other boxen :)
<reset> Until yesterday I was using Gentoo, but I have all the time it takes to get it ready
<reset> *I don't have
<reset> xD
<bazhang> or sudo blkid
<bazhang> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Sysi> does it need sudo?
<bazhang> yeppers
<S0210> Hi! In my settings the active window maximizes for Ctrl-Shift-X. But pressing it once again it does not jump back to the original size. I don't get why? What to check? What to change?
<Hc96> hello! I have a problem with my xubuntu: starting gdb within emacs does not work: gdb prints the version info and (gdb) but I cannot send commands to it. My commands are printed bold, but nothing happens
<Hc96> emacs seems to work right so I think its a depper problem
<Hc96> using emacs 23.1.1 und gdb7.2-ubuntu
<TheSheep> Hc96: I'd really ask on #emacs or #gdb
<TheSheep> Hc96: if they exist
<Hc96> #emacs cant help :)
<TheSheep> use vim then :D
<Hc96> but I try gdb
<Hc96> no I wont ^^
<TheSheep> it's good for your fur
<mark76> I have Xubuntu installed on one partition an Ubuntu on another. I have flash installed in both. I can watch BBC news vids in the Xubuntu partition but not in the Ubuntu one where they seem to downloads but never play
<mark76> What's stopping them playing in the ubuntu parition?
<charlie-tca> hm, #ubuntu might know?
<mark76> Too many people there
<mark76> You just get lost in the crowd
<charlie-tca> mozilla guy isn't here today
<likemindead> That's just 'cause Xubuntu is so much better, mark76! ;-)
<mark76> Well duh :p
<mark76> I have a feeling I have conflicting versions of flash installed on the Ubuntu partition. I just can't find them all
<likemindead> Look through Synaptic?
<mark76> Did that
<mark76> Gnash isn't installed and neither is lightspark
<likemindead> Strange, indeed.
<mark76> Oh well.
<mark76> I'll just have to uninstall all media players
<mulambo> what shall I use to mount windows share in 10.10? thunar can;t do it
<charlie-tca> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
#xubuntu 2010-11-21
<cfs_x> Good evening, I have a question.
<cfs_x> How do you change the background image in the login screen in Xubuntu 10.10?
<jjovereats> is there a Lubuntu channel?
<ubuXubu> yes
<jjovereats> jijyiyjiyjhiyjhiyjhiyjhyihjyihjyhyihyhyhyhyjhhyyyyyjyyjyjyyjyj
<skx_> so... i'm trying to rip some audio off a youtube video for use as a sample... any ideas as to what i should use to do so?
<bazhang> mp3 from flv?
<skx_> or something like that
<bazhang> ah you got an answer in the crosspost
<skx_> anything audio from a youtube vidio
<skx_> video*
<belal1> is there anyway to speed up video acceleration on a intel 865 chip with stock xubuntu?
<belal1> my flash video playback is choppy :(
<Hc96> hi guys! Is it possible to tell Thunar not to show .dotfiles and .dotdirectories?
<charlie-tca> Hc96: in thunar, View -> Show hidden files (uncheck it)
<Hc96> charlie-tca, ah damn. sorry for the noise... I only looked in the settings dialog
<Hc96> thank you!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<acalbaza> does anyone know what controls the relief settings for the panel?  my panel appears "flat" (there are no borders around individual applications in the panel).  its driving me nuts.
<Sysi> in tasklist?
<vinnl> acalbaza, you can control that by right-clicking the handler of the task bar area, selecting Properties
<vinnl> It's a bit hard to find
<acalbaza> vinnl..thanks so much, i was looking all over the place for this setting!
<vinnl> Found it? Wow, that's quick :)
#xubuntu 2011-11-14
<Pehnep> Hey everyone, I was wondering if anybody knew how to solve this prolbme I was facing; when I try to boot up my Xubuntu machine it gets stuck at "checking battery state... [ok]" and doesn't come up with the GUI. How could I fix this?
<Pehnep> Can't seem to find a working solution elsewhere.
<JennyBlueBird> Ok, probably asked a bazillion times, but. Menu editor? Trying to install alacarte wants to pull in half of gnome ...
<Pehnep> JennyBlueBird: Do you know what to do when getting stuck after "checking battery state... [ok]" during booting? GUI won't start.
<JennyBlueBird> Pehnep, absolutely no clue
<Pehnep> Alright, well, I was asking since there don't seem to be a lot of others active currently.
<well_laid_lawn> JennyBlueBird: see if this helps - http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu?s[]=edit&s[]=menu
<JennyBlueBird> well_laid_lawn, that's what I'm trying to avoid : /
<JennyBlueBird> lxmenu seems bugy
<JennyBlueBird> as in, it misslabels the entries and wants to change them
<well_laid_lawn> nothing about lxmenu there
<knome> JennyBlueBird, if you want to avoid manual menu editing, i think alacarte is your best bet
<JennyBlueBird> well_laid_lawn, actually there, is , second sentence :P
<JennyBlueBird> knome, so just install it with no-recomends or something ?
<knome> JennyBlueBird, that should work
<well_laid_lawn> it says lxmenu is also available - read three sentences
<zacarias> how do you encrypt files or folders in Xubuntu (Iha a suggestion on the Ubuntu forum, but it was for Gnome)
<Pehnep> Well_laid_lawn: no astroturfing?
<knome> zacarias, if you want to encrypt single files or folders, i'd say look for encfs
<well_laid_lawn> only natural here !
<Pehnep> Sorry, I'm bored, since my other PC won't boot :P
<knome> Pehnep, http://techspear.com/2011/08/booting-ubuntu-oneiric-stops-at-checking-battery-state-ok/ ?
<zacarias> knome: what's encfs? A software?
<JennyBlueBird> knome, yea, installing it with --no-install-recomends did the trick
<knome> zacarias, yes
<knome> !info encfs
<ubottu> encfs (source: encfs): encrypted virtual filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4-2.2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 368 kB, installed size 1812 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<knome> ubottu, HELLO?
<ubottu> knome: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<knome> :)
<Pehnep> Let me try that straight away, knome!
<knome> JennyBlueBird, okay, good :)
<zacarias> knome: Tx, I'll try it
<JennyBlueBird> it SHOULD probably be enabled by default, but I assume there is some very good reason not to ?
<JennyBlueBird> hmm, gonna restart X to see that it didn't trash everything
<JennyBlueBird> brb
<JennyBlueBird> weee , it worked
<knome> JennyBlueBird, alacarte or --no-install-recommends?
<JennyBlueBird> well both :)
<knome> JennyBlueBird, (re: not enabled by default)
<JennyBlueBird> alacarte
<JennyBlueBird> or well, both really
<JennyBlueBird> if it is not installed by default it probably should not pull in all those gnome packages since that will trash your xubuntu DE , and many will try it to get a menu editor
<knome> well, the thing is that --no-install-recommends is not enabled by default because some apps might not work properly, and with that on, if we pulled in alacarte, it would take horribly lot of space
<JennyBlueBird> uhm
<knome> we try to make the menu as useful as possible, so you wouldn't need to edit it at all
<knome> of course you are free to, and then you can just install alacarte
<JennyBlueBird> well I meant when you install xubuntu
<knome> JennyBlueBird, yes, me too. :)
<JennyBlueBird> is it not possible to have it just install alacarte without the recomendations during the first install of the system ?
<knome> JennyBlueBird, as i explained, it's not so simple
<knome> JennyBlueBird, since --no-install-recommends is not enabled by default, why would we want to do contrary to that with a package in the installation?
<JennyBlueBird> because otherwise you're left with the choice of either breaking the DE or leaving the user without a menu editor ?
<knome> installing alacarte does not break the DE, even if you installed with all the recommends
<JennyBlueBird> and as usual when you try to figure out how to do it you get 10 forum posts suggesting different things 5 out of which don't work and 4 that actually break your system
<knome> we are setting up a top 10 faq on our new website once it's published and this is one of the questions.
<Pehnep> Many thanks, knome, now I can access my PC properly again!
<knome> there are always sources that make you do things that possibly break your system, if you just type all the commands without thinking/knowing what they do
<knome> Pehnep, np, enjoy xubuntu
<Pehnep> knome: Thanks, I will ;D
<JennyBlueBird> well, still, you get what I'm saying. If you're not a xubuntu developer and just want a working menu editor you will probably end up spending a lot of time trying to get it to work
<knome> JennyBlueBird, possible. and yeah, i understand. the situation IS suboptimal until xfce has its own menu editor, and there's no ETA for that.
<knome> JennyBlueBird, but at least people usually get to install the menu editor.
<JennyBlueBird> knome, perhaps one could create an additional package alacarte-xfce which pulls in only what is needed to make it work with xfce ?
<knome> JennyBlueBird, more likely the recommends should just be purged to minimun in the current package
<knome> *minimum
<JennyBlueBird> knome, the repository is separate from the ubuntu one ?
<knome> nope
<JennyBlueBird> well, then wouldn't that cause issues for the ubuntu users ?
<knome> shouldn't. but that should be investigated. sharing the same repositories bring us other problems than this only too, but it also brings some advantages
<JennyBlueBird> hmmm
<knome> looks like it recommends gnome-panel, which is pulling the rest of the packages in. that is kind of viable recommend, but shouldn't be necessary
<JennyBlueBird> alacarte doesn't enable me to add items it seems
<knome> JennyBlueBird, you are running 11.10, right?
<JennyBlueBird> y
<knome> hmmh, that worked for me.
<JennyBlueBird> I click "new item" and nothing happens
<JennyBlueBird> also, I can move items up but not down
<JennyBlueBird> and the properties dialogue doesn't seem to work either
<knome> JennyBlueBird, i wonder if it's because you didn't install the recommends..
<JennyBlueBird> it did pull in 2 requiremenets
<JennyBlueBird> gmenu
<JennyBlueBird> and something like that
<knome> yes, but you didn't install the recommends.
<JennyBlueBird> gonna run it in a terminal to see if it moans
<JennyBlueBird> well the recomends wanted to pull in all of compiz ...
<JennyBlueBird> "OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory"
<JennyBlueBird> yea it definitely lacks something
<knome> i don't think it will pull anything of compiz. but you can of course pastebin the output from apt-get for the list of packages it says it would install
<JennyBlueBird> how do I tell it to include recomends when I do -s ?
<JennyBlueBird> it says 0 new installed, presumably because it really is installed
<knome> you could just remove and reinstall
<knome> or install gnome-panel :P
<knome> though that would be set to manually installed then
<JennyBlueBird> knome, well the following is just the start :
<JennyBlueBird> The following extra packages will be installed:
<JennyBlueBird>   apg appmenu-gtk appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-qt bamfdaemon banshee
<JennyBlueBird>   banshee-extension-soundmenu binfmt-support brasero brasero-cdrkit
<JennyBlueBird>   brasero-common cli-common compiz compiz-core compiz-gnome
<JennyBlueBird> It goes on to list all kinds of gnoem apps
<JennyBlueBird> it seems to want to pull in unity as well
<knome> hmm...
<knome> looks like you are true. then installing alacarte definitely seems to be awkward
<Unit193> --no-install-recommends
<Unit193> :P
<knome> Unit193, but that doesn't work
<knome> Unit193, alacarte doesn't open all the dialogs
<Unit193> knome: Weird, I tried that and it worked well still :/
<JennyBlueBird> knome, it seems that it is the recomends of gnome panel that pulls in the crap
<Unit193> I'll have to try it in a VM again
<JennyBlueBird> so maybe --no-install recomends alacarte gnome-panel will work
<knome> JennyBlueBird, maybe
<JennyBlueBird> seems better
<knome> okay
<JennyBlueBird> it still pulls in evolution data server and things
<knome> mmh :|
<JennyBlueBird> gonna have to check if it works
<JennyBlueBird> but it is only like 25 meg alltogether now
<JennyBlueBird> can live with that
<knome> i've forwarded this... trying to fix it for 12.04
<JennyBlueBird> well I can add new items now
<JennyBlueBird> still can't move existing ones down however :P
<JennyBlueBird> only up :S
<JennyBlueBird> knome, yea, the rest seems to work , can create new elements and sub-menus
<JennyBlueBird> but it seems a bit slow
<JennyBlueBird> also, that delete button kinda needs a confirmation dialogue :S
<JennyBlueBird> but that is upstream's job I guess
<JennyBlueBird> can't create a new separator either
<JennyBlueBird> oh well, it "kinda works"
<JennyBlueBird> knome, I'm getting the feeling that the whole menu system is a tad overengineered
<GridCube> what i do is to create a new panel and add launchers boxes on them :P
<knome> the menu system is not. that's just xml files...
<JennyBlueBird> I meant more that it appears that there's a billion little places to put those files
<JennyBlueBird> and there are too many options in the entries
<knome> JennyBlueBird, if you want something not that complex, add a launcher menu
<JennyBlueBird> knome, ah yea, that works
<JennyBlueBird> but I take it new apps are not added to that by default ...
 * JennyBlueBird is hard to please
<knome> nope.
<knome> that's why the menu specification is no simple
<JennyBlueBird> I guess xfce just needs its own menu editor
<JennyBlueBird> work in progress ?
<knome> it's planned, but i don't know if there is any actual progress
<JennyBlueBird> urk... the menu entry format seems more complicated than iptables
<tom0001> test
<kirua> hi
<high-rez> Is there some sort of secret to software raid and xubuntu?
<high-rez> Specifically, a software raid root and boot.  Is it required to use the alternate cd ?
<well_laid_lawn> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mihu> Hi. I made a stock installation of Xubuntu 11.10 on my notebook and I'm new to Xfce. When I suspend/resume my notebook, I receive these notifcations about network being available/not available, which is fine. I accidently clicked on "Don't show this notification again" for the "network now available" notification, though, but I'd like to have it back. But how?
<baizon> mihu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11429527
<mihu> baizon: Thanks, that helped.
<attio> 'Ello. I'm having problems using a External Hard Drive within Xubuntu, and I was wondering if someone here could help.
<baizon> whats the problem?
<mihu> baizon: Thanks for the hint, that helped.
<baizon> mihu: np
<attio> I can open and view the files in my '487G Volume' (As it appears on my desktop) perfectly fine.
<attio> But I cannot remove any of the files within it, it says 'Permission denied' or something similar. I am the only account on this machine and network.
<attio> And I was wondering why it was doing that, and how I could fix it, as I'm not... A genius with computing.
<baizon> attio: what filesystem is on that hard drive?
<baizon> have you tried it with "sudo"?
<attio> I don't know. D:
<attio> Probably not...
<baizon> df -T
<baizon> to get the info about file system
<blackout> hi guys someone a clue what this can be? 8gb sdhc shows icon not mountable via icon if I open in manager windows closes no problem getting access through terminal
<baizon> so problem solved
<baizon> next plz :P
<ng0mes> hello , i cant seen to find rhythmbox-client binary in instalation , already installed rhythmbox package, that looks like the package than contains it
<baizon> ng0mes: try alt+f2 then rhythmbox
<baizon> if it works
<baizon> download a menu editor :-)
<baizon> and edit it
<ng0mes> baizon: my problem is that i want to add shortcuts , and as far as i know its only possible with rhythmbox-client
<go8765> Hello. How I can start manage mouse moving by keyboard in xfce?
<go8765> *or use mouse by keyboard
<baizon> ng0mes: yes
<baizon> ng0mes: but what is the problem?
<ng0mes> i want the play pause from my multimedia keyboard available
<ng0mes> baizon: ^
<baizon> yes
<ng0mes> yes  what ?
<baizon> ng0mes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1005248
<baizon> you mean something like that?
<ng0mes> ok thanks , let me check
<baizon> ng0mes: and this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XfceMultimediaKeys
<go8765> Can anybody help me please with keyboard-managing-mouse ?
<baizon> go8765: you want to move your mouse with your keyboard?
<go8765> baizon, yes
<go8765> baizon, in gnome - its work, but in xface I cant find where lanch it...
<go8765> *xfce
<ng0mes> baizon: i want rhythmbox-client
<ng0mes> its always available in other distros
<baizon> go8765: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=324996
<ng0mes> its just a cli binary that cames with the package
<baizon> ng0mes: ah ok
<ng0mes> baizon: the thing is ... i cant find it in xubuntu , had it in  slackware and debian
<well_laid_lawn> apps aren't always built with all options and some things get dropped by the application developers
<baizon> ng0mes: then you have to use "own scripts"
<ng0mes> :S
<ng0mes> rhythmbox-client is usefull
<go8765> baizon, thank you for answer :)
<baizon> go8765: np
<baizon> ng0mes: have you tried the settings manager -> application shortcuts?
<baizon> add there rhythmbox-client commands
<baizon> ok guys have to go :)
<baizon> cu
<ng0mes> no good with rhythmbox-client ... why the hell does it exist a man and the binary isnt there ?
<ng0mes> please help
<well_laid_lawn> ng0mes: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+question/171102
<ng0mes> well_laid_lawn: thanks , looks like its gonna return , i have to wait then
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<marcus> Hello
<knome> hey
<marcus> someone in here ?
<marcus> hey
<marcus> I got a question about configuration of an xfce panel
<marcus> can you help me ?
<knome> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<marcus> okay than lets start ^^
<marcus> I want to change the background color of the workspace switcher in panel1.
<knome> you need to edit the GTK theme then, and it will change all the workspace switcher backgrounds
<marcus> but it shall not change the panel color etc only the background color of this workspace switch application
<knome> yes. but you still need to edit the GTK theme
<marcus> in xubuntu 11.10 die panelcolor is different from the windows color although greybird is selected.
<knome> true, that's intentional
<marcus> okay
<marcus> can you tell me the path to the gtk theme ?
<knome> /usr/share/themes/greybird
<knome> i suggest taking a backup though
<marcus> maybe thats a good idea
<knome> you can copy it to /home/yourusername/.themes/greybird
<knome> and edit that
<knome> and it will override the theme in /usr
<knome> but it will only work for your user
<knome> but that's hardly a problem usually
<marcus> and if I delete it then it should fallback ?
<knome> yes, then it uses the thenme from /usr
<knome> if you want, you can rename the folder
<marcus> thanks
<knome> and you can switch between both at all times
<marcus> I will try it
<marcus> to copy I need to type : sudo cp  -r /usr/share/themes/greybird /home/user/.themes/greybird right ?
<knome> shouldn't need sudo to copy, but yes
<marcus> and -r for recursive ?
<knome> yes
<marcus> thy
<marcus> thx
<marcus> so I copied the theme to my home folder and now I opened it with gedit. What lines do I need to change ? Do you know ?
<knome> i suppose i should, but i can't remember :)
<knome> ochosi, ^
<marcus> then you could open it by yourself without changing and maybe you remember :-)
<knome> sorry, i just wont
<well_laid_lawn> search in the theme file for panel - gedit has a search function
<knome> it's been ages since i touched a gtkrc file
<well_laid_lawn> not all gtk themes have a panel section
<marcus> okay
<marcus>  I give it a try
<marcus> gnarf its to me like trying to read hieroglyphs :-)
<marcus> okay here is one
<marcus> gtk_color_scheme	= "panel_bg:#686868" # Panel bg color
<marcus> but I suppose thats for the complete panel
<well_laid_lawn> 686868 is about a medium dark grey what colour is the panel?
<well_laid_lawn> and the desktop changer
<marcus> like this
<marcus> http://linux.softpedia.com/progScreenshots/Xubuntu-Oneiric-Ocelot-Screenshot-69881.html
<well_laid_lawn> there's three clours involved there
<well_laid_lawn> panel, focused workspace and the other workspace
<well_laid_lawn> so might be bg, fg and base
<marcus> I just want to change the colour of the unfocused workspace to be more bright
<marcus> so I can see better what workspace I have switched to
<well_laid_lawn> I dunno offhand which that'll be - try adding a value for base
<marcus> by the way, what means bg and fg ?
<knome> back- and foreground
<marcus> ah okay
<marcus> in the gtkrc-file there is this section : base[NORMAL]      = @base_color
<marcus> 	base[PRELIGHT]    = shade (0.95, @bg_color)
<marcus> 	base[ACTIVE]      = shade (0.92, @selected_bg_color)
<marcus> 	base[SELECTED]    = shade (0.93, @selected_bg_color)
<marcus> 	base[INSENSITIVE] = @bg_color
<marcus> what do you think I should change to ?
<well_laid_lawn> so if the panel section doesn't mention one of those options those values would be used as a default
<marcus> I guess I should change the value of base[PRELIGHT] , what do you think ?
<marcus> but what means "shade" ? Is this a colour ?
<well_laid_lawn> shade means don't use the full colour but only the values percent of it
<well_laid_lawn> e.g. shade 0.95 is a bit darker
<well_laid_lawn> shade 1.1 is a bit lighter
<knome> afaik prelight is something that is shown on hovering the area
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<marcus> it makes sence, now that you mentioned it
<marcus> but which of the 4 is to be changed ? active or selected are not those I could imagine  to need to change
<well_laid_lawn> you'll have to have a play with them all to find out - it's easy enough to restart the panel to check
<marcus> In ubuntu it was killall gnome-panel
<marcus> which command is it in xubuntu ?
<well_laid_lawn> try   killall xfce4-panel && xfce4-panel &
<well_laid_lawn> I think it has a restart option
<well_laid_lawn> not on a xfce box atm
<go8765> Hello. How I can start manage mouse moving by keyboard in xfce?
<marcus> its xfce4-panel -r to restart
<well_laid_lawn> there you go
<go8765>  Can anybody help me please with keyboard-managing-mouse ?
<well_laid_lawn> go8765: maybe ask in #xfce if no one here knows
<ochosi> marcus: what exactly do you want to change?
<go8765> well_laid_lawn, thanks, I try
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<knome> ochosi, workspace swithcer inactive workspace BG
<ochosi> oh right
<ochosi> i think there's even a thread about that in the xubuntu-dev ml
<ion_> how do I fix broken package I tried already apt-get install -f but didn't work...
<ochosi> you can't change it independently
<knome> ion_, what do you mean by "broken package" ?
<marcus> so I guess all the work was useless if I cant change it independently
<ion_> knome: apt-get install doesn't work.
<knome> ion_, and the error message is? (pastebin if it's multiline)
<ion_> knome: I found a forum now let me read it before I bother you guys I might solve it on my own...
<marcus> lol ^^
<marcus> maybe he should have found this forum before he asked for help ^^
<goliat> Hello i have a broken list in my menu in the office list since i remove gnumeric, how can i remove it? I cant find any customization option for the menu.
<goliat> Sorry i mean broken icon.
<popsch> how can I switch in xubuntu from the speakers to the usb headset? in Ubuntu, I can do this with the sound applet by selecting a different output channel. Xubuntu's sound applet looks differently.
<TheSheep> popsch: you need to install padevchooser
<popsch> TheSheep, does xubuntu use pulse or alsa? Are they mutually exclusive?
<popsch> TheSheep, padevchooser isn't available for oneiric yet in the ppa
<goliat> Hello. I removed gnumeric but in my menu i still have the icon left. When i click it i get a "failed to execute command". How can i remove the icon since i dont have any use for it?
<TheSheep> popsch: xubuntu uses alsa with pulseaudio on top of it
<TheSheep> goliat: do you have a gnumeric.desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications ?
<TheSheep> popsch: try pavucontrol then
<goliat> TheSheep: in /applications i only have mimeapps.list
<goliat> TheSheep: Is there some way i can edit the menus there? Ive looked but i havnt found any settings for that
<popsch> TheSheep, pavucontrol works well. thanks a lot
<jmcantrell> i switched all my computers over to xubuntu over the weekend. it's very refreshing getting out the unity mess
<holstein> jmcantrell: i remember you... im still getting used to XFCE, but im finding it different, and quite useable
<holstein> ive worked out any dealbreakers, and im happy to be settling in :)
<jmcantrell> holstein: yeah, i remember you too, and i agree. the problems that i experienced initially were mainly just unfamiliarity
<jmcantrell> one thing i find slightly unsettling is that there are a number of gnome components. what are your (or anyone's) thoughts on this?
<holstein> unsettling?
<primary> I made btrfs my roof filesystem. Things did not explode. However when booting I had an error "Sparse files not allowed"(some other stuff, vague) "Press any key to continue." Things booted normally then. Wonder what that was.
<holstein> i mean, everything works... whatever is pulled in is not pulling in much from gnome
<holstein> doesnt feel heavy
<holstein> im not looking for XFCE to be light though
<primary> Also, with the LightDM, it has an 'Xubuntu session' and an "Xfce session', what is the difference?
<holstein> im looking for a desktop like experience similar to what i am confortable with from using gnome2
<jmcantrell> holstein: it just seems odd that there are components that are from gnome. i thought it was supposed to be separate from gnome
<holstein> if i want barebones light, i will use LXDE
<knome> primary, xubuntu sesion is all the xubuntu default settings loaded, xfce is just bare bare xfce, i suggest using xubuntu.
<primary> I thought as much, thanks.
<holstein> jmcantrell: it is seperate, but if something works, and works well... why reinvent the wheel
<jmcantrell> holstein: that's a good point
<holstein> also, it could be that some of what we are considering 'gnome apps' are just apps that both use
<jmcantrell> holstein: i'm thinking specifically about the gnome keyring
<knome> not all xfce apps are used in xubuntu, since we also try to be easy-to-use
<holstein> yeah, thats true as well... xubuntu might customize for ease of use, more so than the typically XFCE experience
<jmcantrell> knome: what kind of apps?
<holstein> typical*
<knome> jmcantrell, small "goodies" and some of the "xfce apps" might also not get included, if we think there is a better one
<knome> jmcantrell, for example, gthumb is the default image viewer for oneiric, since ristretto is mostly broken
<knome> jmcantrell, it is by no means given that any "xfce app" will be included
<jmcantrell> knome: what's wrong with restretto?
<jmcantrell> *ristretto
<knome> also the "xfce apps" might not have anything to do with the core DE, so that's a bit misleading anyway
<knome> jmcantrell, if you try to use it with thumbnailbar, it freezes/crashes
<jmcantrell> gotcha
<knome> jmcantrell, also, for example xfburn was only recently set as default, because we didn't think it was good enough for a default burning app before
<jmcantrell> knome: what was the default before? brasero?
<knome> yep
<knome> not that it couldn't still be the default, if we just chose so :)
<knome> jmcantrell, if you're interested in the development process, join our mailing list and/or the development irc channel, #xubuntu-devel
<jmcantrell> knome: oh, maybe you can help me with this. the "web browser" launcher doesn't show chromium as an option, and any attempt to make chromium the default browser, it doesn't seem to recognize it
<jmcantrell> i can enter chromium as a custom option, but then chromium doesn't think it's the default
<knome> jmcantrell, hmh. did you look at "preferred applications" in setting manager?
<holstein> personally, i found i had to enable gnome services to get a web browser choice to stick
<jmcantrell> knome: yeah, it behaves the same way
<holstein> this is my first time living in xfce/xubuntu though, so im still suspicious that its probably something i need to learn
<knome> jmcantrell, even if you selected the "debian sensible browser" ?
<knome> jmcantrell, that should make chromium the default if you have that and FF.
<knome> jmcantrell, also, check that the launcher is pointed to the command 'x-www-browser', not 'firefox'
<holstein> knome: that could be my issue right there
<jmcantrell> knome: yeah, i tried that. then chromium doesn't recognize itself as the default
<knome> actually, x-www-browser always opens chromium :P
<jmcantrell> knome: yeah, i changed the alternative to chromium
<knome> i'm not too familiar with this, because i'm personally happy with ff
<jmcantrell> knome: well, i'm real happy for you :P
<jmcantrell> hehe
<holstein> ff got fast again... i got so comfortable with chromium though there when ff was just awful
<jmcantrell> holstein: yeah, ditto
<go8765> Hello. How I can start manage mouse moving by keyboard in xfce?
<jmcantrell> knome: where should i report this bug?
<knome> jmcantrell, launchpad, but i'm not sure against which package.
<baizon> jmcantrell: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/report-problem
<jmcantrell> knome: my first thought is one of the exo packages, but i'm not sure
<holstein> go8765: http://gizmod.sourceforge.net/ looks interesting
<knome> jmcantrell, maybe you could search LP first if there is a similar bug
<knome> jmcantrell, and just chime in if there is
<jmcantrell> knome: i'll check
<knome> jmcantrell, also, feel free to paste me the bug url, whether you found one or filed a new one
<jmcantrell> knome: ok
<go8765> holstein, thanks for answer, I try it now :)
<baizon> shit
<babble> baizon: what's wrong?
<baizon> nothing nothing
<babble> hehe
<baizon> everything is ok :-)
<babble> okies.
<jarnos> I can
<jarnos> 't create a swap partition in 11.04. mkswap fails telling /dev/sda17: No such file or directory
<jarnos> still fdisk tells it is a 82  Linux swap / Solaris partition. Gparted fails to create the swap; it uses mkswap.
<kasztan85> hi
<kasztan85> anybody knows
<kasztan85> how i can
<kasztan85> delete a session
<kasztan85> ?
<kasztan85> in xubuntu
<kasztan85> xfce
<kasztan85> ?
<holstein> kasztan85: you mean what is saving between logins?
<kasztan85> ya
<holstein> maybe you have that check box checked on logout... "remember session" something like that
<kasztan85> ok
<holstein> try that first since its easy
<kasztan85> when i login
<holstein> when you logout, the option is there
<kasztan85> i must choose one from 3 other
<holstein> yeah... depends on whatever else you have installed
<w30> my desktop icons launchers keep playing musical chairs, how can I glue them down?
<primary> elmer's glue
<go8765> Hello. Can anybody help me please to  start manage mouse moving by keyboard in xfce?
<baizon> go8765: didnt it solved it?
<baizon> a couple of hours ago? :P
<shanttu> greetings. i'm running xubuntu natty on my old pc and like it. is there a way to disable login screen? all settings i've found should be on automatic
<go8765> baizon, I found solution in xfce-settings-manager but it didnt work.  and gnome-settings-daemon runinig when I try another solution, but I want use keyboard managing without gnome-settings-manager :(
<go8765> shanttu, I use gdm and for me work gdmsetup . If you replace xdm to gdm may be you cam manage your autologin
<Sysi> by default it's lightdm
<shanttu> go8765, thanks for the tip. i'll give it a try
<Sysi> shanttu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/51086/how-do-i-enable-auto-login-with-lightdm
<Sysi> second ansver
<Sysi> though you want xubuntu-session
<shanttu> Sysi, kiitos
<go8765> Sysi, can you help me please with keyboard-mouse managing in xfce?
<Sysi> go8765: I've only tried that kind of thing with KDE and it was pretty bad
<go8765> Sysi, :) ok.
<go8765> where I can found  xfce4-autostart-editor ?
<baizon> go8765: settings manager
<baizon> there sessions and startup
<go8765> baizon, I cant find it here... Can I rut it on console?
<go8765> *run with command I mean
<baizon> go8765: http://screenshots.debian.net/screenshots/x/xfce4-session/7947_large.png
<stampo> hi
<baizon> hello
<stampo> baizon> do you think xubuntu is as goos as ubuntu ?
<baizon> stampo: why?
<Sysi> goos=good? It's better :)
<kirua> yes lol
<baizon> for me yes
<baizon> i tried all de
<baizon> and xfce was fine for me
<baizon> ok not all de
<baizon> i havent tryd E17
<go8765> baizon, thks, I install it now yet :)
<baizon> np
<baizon> :)
<go8765> baizon, any ideas how to manage mouse with keyboard in xfce ?
<baizon> not really :)
<go8765> ok :)
<baizon> havent tried it
<go8765> baizon, I founs in settings manager this option but it didnt work .
<Sysi> go8765: have you tried asking at #xfce?
<go8765> Sysi, yes. there I found this option in settings manager
<go8765> *but it didnt work for me ...
<Sysi> go8765: where is it there?
<go8765> Sysi, :) in #xfce
<Sysi> go8765: it's supposed to work with numpad? I'm on laptop
<go8765> sorry.. english, not my native... I cant understand what you mean. can you explain? you asked - if I want to use NumLock to move mouse cursor?
<Sysi> I just guess that is ment to work for moving mouse pointer with numpad's arrows
<go8765> Sysi, sorry... but I dont understand you again. You want to say - that you think that it will work if I use numlock buttons?
<Sysi> I donät get what you mean with "numlock buttons", the thing with numbers on the right side of standard keyboard
<Sysi> *don't
<go8765> Sysi, Its really hard for me to translate what you wrote :( do you know how to start use mouse by keyboard ?
<zus> i have a .py script i created, now  when i "./browser.py" in my terminal nothing opens....its on my desktop and i used the open terminal  here from menu... any suggestions?
<zus> ??? wait i think i figured my mistake
<go8765> zus, you make it executable?
<zus> yea, i made my  working copy executable, but the working copy isnt IN my  /usr/bin ....
<go8765> zus, may be : python  ~/way to your file/browser.py ?
<zzillezz> could anyone help me please? i just installed xubuntu 11.10 on my desktop, install went fine, rebooted ... and am now stuck at 'checking battery state'
<zus> hmm not working either in my /usr/bin
<go8765> zus, may be better to ask on #python ?
<zus> well only different variable is xubuntu. its worked in mint, ubuntu, bodhi..
<go8765> sorry... I dont know
<zus> ill ask there just in case.
<zus> brb
<zus> well the python room was no use. "cannot send to channel"
<Saij> should my GRUB entry for regular linux boot have an insmod for ext2 when im using ext4?
#xubuntu 2011-11-15
<MechYeti> Hello.
<zenrox> hello
<doc__> ahoy hot
<doc__> hoy
<doc__> well that ruined me forever
<knome> hey doc__, no need to be embarrassed, we all make mistakes now and then
<doc__> lol I know... I kid
<doc__> I just installed xubuntu and teaching myself how to use it
<MechYeti> How's that going?
<doc__> pretty good
<doc__> installed mp3 support, installed windows share and printers
<MechYeti> Sounds good.  What kind of machine is it?
<doc__> p4 dual core 3.8gz
<kirua> pentium 4 dual core ?
<doc__> thats right
<kirua> why you didnt install ubuntu ?
<doc__> wanted out of the box mp3 support
<doc__> and first time with linux
<MechYeti> I didn't realize there was a difference in mp3 support.
<doc__> well I tried installing fedora 13 and getting mp3 support on that was a pain
<doc__> so I went with something stupideasy
<MechYeti> Ah.
<doc__> so whats this wine thing then?
<Unit193> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<doc__> thanks, helpful script
<Unit193> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<doc__> I know
<MechYeti> Nifty.
<MechYeti> Depending on what you're trying to run with it, wine is either magical or a source of maddening frustration.
<doc__> what can't be done with it?
<MechYeti> Allows you to run programs made for windows on linux.
<MechYeti> Oh, sorry, read "can't" as "can".
<doc__> salright
<MechYeti> It's really case by case what works well.  But more popular things are often better supported because people have already put the time in to getting them working.
<doc__> what about stuff like photyshop?
<Artemis3> you could try checking in their http://appdb.winehq.org/ for each program
<doc__> thanks
<Artemis3> i use wine for a couple of games
<voodootru> yey 4 irc during install!
<Artemis3> well its a live desktop
<voodootru> pretty neat!, now it says I gotta reboot!
<kirua> hi
<kirua> i'm trying to install xubuntu on a computer with windows xp, should i choose "install next to windows xp" (in dual boot mode) or "use the largest  free space avalaible (or something like that)" since i let like 15gb on the hdd not assigned to any partition ?
<holstein> kirua: pretty sure 'install next to' will offer for you to resize
<kirua> ok, thx
<xubuntu721> bonjour à tous
<madnick> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu721> thank you
<madnick> :)
<SiDi> hey can sbdy please paste a ls /boot for me? i also need the exact kernel version of 11.10 with no updates... thx
<SiDi> knome ochosi ^
<well_laid_lawn> SiDi: paste.pocoo.org/show/508106
<ochosi> SiDi: well_laid_lawn posted this for you but then your connection crashed: paste.pocoo.org/show/508106
<SiDi> ty
<SiDi> cant click link type http:// pls ^^
<well_laid_lawn>  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/508106
<well_laid_lawn> you can highlight with the mouse and middle click to paste
<knome> SiDi, lol :P
<knome> well_laid_lawn, he's just lazy
<SiDi> im on a phone its complicated
<bzn> hi guys
<bzn> a have a problem with apt get
<bzn> i cannot install any packages
<Sysi> run apt-get update
<daz4126_> Is it possible to run Ubuntu One in Xubuntu?
<daz4126_> I was trying out #! Linux last night and was impressed that it comes with Dropbox already set up
<knome> ubuntu one is not really supported
<knome> i don't know if it could work at all or not
<daz4126_> Dropbox works well in Xubuntu
<daz4126_> Would it be possible to have it installed by default?
<knome> you can add that to our roadmap for PP, and we'll see if people approve it and if it will get an assignee :)
<daz4126_> #! also has some nice default key combinations that use super
<knome> daz4126_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap
<madnick> :|
<knome> madnick, ?
<madnick> dropbox is
<Sysi> I could suggest hotkey swaps too
<madnick> awesome, nvm
<knome> Sysi, add an item to the roadmap, add yourself as the assignee, and write a specification
<knome> Sysi, you could even add "Sysi + community" as the assignee
<madnick> Isn't hotkeys swappable?
<Sysi> but defaults suck
<Sysi> super-s vs. alt F8
<Sysi> or was it F9
<knome> madnick, Sysi: i'm open for discussion. i don't have larger-than-life feelings towards them anyway
<Sysi> I'll add them to roadmap when I get home
<knome> though if it means changing what upstream gives us, we should think/discuss in changing stuff in upstream too, if possible
<knome> s/in/about/
<madnick> btw knome, that xfce menu editor guy, is that your friend?
<daz4126_> eg super+w launches web brower in #!
<knome> madnick, yes, was having a few beers with him yesterday
<daz4126_> Conky is also installed as default in #! and the shortcut keys are displayed on the desktop, which is nice
<daz4126_> madnick - is Dropbox a problem?
<knome> there has been some really general discussion in including some conky stuff to xubuntu by default, but mostly be me only
<madnick> Define problem :)
<daz4126_> :|
<knome> Sysi, you want me to add the item to the roadmap now?
<daz4126_> I've not really seen conky before, but it was nice to have it by default
<Sysi> knome: you could
<knome> okay, i will
<knome> Sysi, realname or nick?
<Sysi> I was thinking more of window managment shortcuts, but those more general ones would be even easier to have
<Sysi> knome: most xubuntu people propaböy recognize me better by nick
<knome> i suppose that's the case with all of use :)
<daz4126_> They all corresponded to the default apps
<knome> -e
<madnick> Im unsure why that autologin thing is on there, its not a current problem and not a future one, or did people want a GUI for that?
<daz4126_> super+e = gedit, super+f = thunar etc
<knome> daz4126_, i don't know if we want default application-shortcuts
<knome> daz4126_, maybe for x-www-browser and such at most
<Sysi> yeah, exo-launchers
<daz4126_> Just saying it was a nice feature in #!
<Sysi> I use super+F for fullscreen
<knome> madnick, well, if you can't enable autologin without touching a conf file, i think it is a bug... since you were able to do that before OO with a gui
<madnick> knome: i see, how was that in GDM?
<madnick> In the settings panel?
<knome> madnick, i'm not sure. i never used autologin really
<Sysi> gdm1 had settings, for some time there was gdm2setup
<daz4126_> I think autologin is an option when you install
<knome> this might have had something to do with the alternative install
<madnick> Well, it is arragneable to make the greeter itself invokable with a command that adds autologin to the config file, is that a solution?
<knome> madnick, i didn't completely follow
<knome> madnick, you mean like adding an option to the greeter?
<madnick> Yes
<knome> that would work for me, but i'd say let's have a quick poll about this in the next community meeting
<madnick> Because while it would be possible to make a GUI for it, and add to the menu's, that seems more like something XFCE dev perhaps should look into, since the settings window seems like an XFCE thing :P
<knome> yeah
<knome> i added an item to the meeting agenda
<madnick> awesome :)
<Sysi> lightdm is xubuntu-stuff, not xfce
<knome> should be a really quickie though
<knome> madnick, maybe you want to set yourself as the assignee for the autologin stuff anyway
<madnick> okay
<knome> mmh, one should talk with the lightdm-dev if you want to build a GUI for that
<knome> it should be callable from the xfce settings manager though
<madnick> I *think* (not sure) Ubuntu already has a GUI
<primary> I have to ask why everyone is interested in auto-login, what purpose does that serve beyond something like an internet kiosk with no private information on it? xlock/xdm/etc keep a very minimal amount of security around against 98% of people.
<knome> yeah, we could investigate that too
<Sysi> primary: my desktop is at home behing locked doors, why not
<madnick> Yeah but its based around the default greeter aswell from what i can see
<knome> primary, not everybody is, but if you have a single-user setup for a pc at home, autologin could be ideal
<primary> Hmm, do you live with anyone else?
<knome> primary, well that is something that is kind of meta-talk anyway. do you trust your wife?
<knome> etc...
<primary> No :(
<knome> then you probably won't enable autologin. but if you do, why wouldn't you?
<Sysi> I haven't *yet* set locks on my laptop..
<madnick> no encrypted bootloader? :\
<madnick> :D
<bzn> sorry guys was afk
<bzn> Sysi: i cant
<bzn> im getting an errror
<Sysi> how do I get gmusicbrowser to go to next song when current one ends? By default it jumps to some random song from album I don't even have selected
<Sysi> I don't have shuffle enabled
<testisteron> I have a problem with panel
<testisteron> Notification Area work normally but Message applet doesn't seen
<testisteron> When I minimized to Pidgin, It's closed
<testisteron> And I can't resolve this
<Sysi> do you have indicator applet in your panel?
<testisteron> Thank you Sysi
<tjingboem> how can i change the menu settings?
<tjingboem> i want to change the path of a program
<tjingboem> got it
<tjingboem> sorry
<GridCube> tjingboem: dont worry, no questions are dumb, except when they really really are
<tjingboem> no, my question stands
<GridCube> what is that you want to do tjingboem ¿
<tjingboem> i thought it wab in Panel
<tjingboem> i want to change the menu
<tjingboem> and i do not talk about diner
<GridCube> well, :P
<tjingboem> but the applications menu
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> yeah i got that
<GridCube> the thing is, xfce doesnt really have a menu editor
<GridCube> you can do however, what question 6 suggests: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Website/Top10
<GridCube> be aware that alacarte pulls half of gnome/compiz/unity with it if you dont do --no-install-recommends
<hobgoblin> I played with alacarte a few months ago to do that - it was not completely satisfactory from memory - things I wnated to deal with weren't showing there - just a fyi
<GridCube> well i never did, its just a thing, usually i just create a launchers box for things i want to do
<hobgoblin> I just learnt about those things - assuming them to be what I Think they are - very useful
<tjingboem> well, i like Xubuntu because it is more or less lightweight
<tjingboem> don't wanna get a lot of compiz stuff
<daz4126_> if you put --no-install-recommends then you will just get alacarte
<daz4126_> it works fine
<tjingboem> thanks daz4126_ , sounds good
<tjingboem> i will dig into this
<tjingboem> funny name a la carta
<tjingboem> lol
<tjingboem> a la cart
<tjingboem> really getting hungry now
<tjingboem> should autostart alacarte when i start Xubuntu?
<GridCube> tjingboem: no. its just an editor
<tjingboem> will the changes be reflected in the Applications menu of Xubuntu?
<GridCube> tjingboem: they should yes
<pteague_work> seems to be an issue with xfce4-weather-plugin ... doesn't seem to be getting data :(
<pteague_work> "Weather report for: 99."... everything is 99... temp is 99F, wind speed is 99 mph, etc
<GridCube> pteague_work: thats the weather channel fault
<GridCube> they changed their xml schema
<GridCube> and now you have to pay to see how it is or something like that
<GridCube> but in any case the plugin should be rewritten
<GridCube> and there are no plans to do so in the near time
<GridCube> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2011-November/008038.html
<GridCube> http://mail.xfce.org/pipermail/xfce4-dev/2011-November/029278.html
<Sysi> I think I saw bug report with solution
<jmcantrell> i just installed xubuntu on my eeepc, but network manager shows "device not ready" for the wireless. anyone seen this?
<istok> for some reason the top/bottom toolbars are gone, they were available the last time i booted and now, if i minimize an application etc, it completely vanishes and i can't select it again :/
<istok> i'm sure i have "save last session" selected
<TheSheep> istok: press alt+f2 and type 'xfce4-panel'
<KaiRun> hey which ones are the sound fds in /dev/ ? i m having trouble finding them
<TheSheep> KaiRun: fds?
<pteague_work> KaiRun, might try /dev/snd/* ?
<KaiRun> i m trying that but i get corrupted fd
<KaiRun> or permission denied even though i m root
<KaiRun> really strange
<TheSheep> KaiRun: what are you trying to do?
<KaiRun> pipe my ouput to some distortion programms
<TheSheep> KaiRun: ouput?
<KaiRun> output
<TheSheep> KaiRun: output from what?
<KaiRun> from the sound fd
<TheSheep> fd?
<KaiRun> file descriptor
<holme> Hey, I just installed Openoffice, and the autocorrect wont work. The dictionaries are installed, etc etc
<TheSheep> file descriptor is a structure in the memory of a running process that is used to access a file
<holme> any advice?
<TheSheep> it doesn't exist on the disk
<TheSheep> the things on the disk are called files
<KaiRun> so its a no?
<TheSheep> I think ubuntu doesn't have /dev/dsp and such anymore by default
<TheSheep> you might be able to enable them in alsa config somehow though
<KaiRun> hmm
<TheSheep> the ones in /dev/snd are probably more low-level things
<TheSheep> just my guess
<TheSheep> ah, /dev/dsp is for oss
<TheSheep> I think alsa has oss emulation
<TheSheep> alsa-oss
<TheSheep> or you can use padsp in front of your command
<KaiRun> ok i ll try
<KaiRun> tnx
<TheSheep> http://askubuntu.com/questions/11776/missing-dev-dsp-what-do-i-need-to-do-install-for-sound-input-from-mencoder
<rhin0> can
<rhin0> can;t enable twinview in 11.10 --- have nvidia recommended drivers loaded
<alethiophile> did dist upgrade to oneiric, it replaced all my fonts with ugly spindly ones
<alethiophile> how do I get the originals back?
<alex___> greets
<DoK> hi all
<holme> Hey. How do I get the autocorrect to work in Openoffice. Everything is in place, but it just wont work...does anyone have any advice?
<daz4126> Hey everybody, I've been playing around with some ideas for a xubuntu logo that combines the ubuntu logo with an X
<daz4126> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17368814/xubuntu-logo.png
<w30> ever since OSX came out everything has to be blue, God I hate blue... anything but blue for me.
<w30> I work hard to get the blue out of my box.
<w30> however I can get the blue out of anything with gimp *smile*
<Unit193> daz4126: Hey, lets go to #xubuntu-offtopic since it's not support ;)  Can talk about it there
<w30> I'll be quiet I promise....
<w30> sorry
<daz4126> blue was just the colors on the Xubuntu artwork page
<daz4126> going into #xubuntu-offtopic
<antnash> is there somewhere I can find a xubuntu 11.10 package list?
#xubuntu 2011-11-16
<Artemis3> antnash, this might help: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/xubuntu-desktop
<antnash> you diamond!
<random321> I'm trying to set up a keyboard shortcut in xubuntu to switch desktops, but I don't know the command to pair with the series of keys. Is there a website with a list of commands like this or something?
<Artemis3> ctrl alt arrows?
<random321> can I not change that?
<random321> Ah whatever, that works, thank you.
<Artemis3> random321, window manager settings
<phunyguy> Hello new family :)
 * genii-around sips
<phunyguy> =D
<Da|Mummy> hows xubuntu perform on 1.3ghz atom netbook compared to kubuntu and ubuntu? i really only need something that will browse web, play youtube, and flashgames
<Artemis3> ram?
<Da|Mummy> 1GB
<Da|Mummy> DDR2 SO-DIMM 1GB
<Da|Mummy> upgradeable to 2...
<preecher> will compiz work with xubuntu 11.10?
<GridCube> preecher, it should, but...
<GridCube> not easily
<GridCube> preecher, see question 9 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Website/Top10
<preecher> thanks GridCube   answered my question---i love xubuntu an kind like the wobbly windows but not bad enough to open a can of worms
<preecher> so ill just be happy with the xubuntu the way it is since its perfect anyway
<GridCube> :)
<phunyguy> it is quite fantastic, isn't it.
<phunyguy> Just came over from Kubuntu.
<phunyguy> I love that as well, but it's STILL too buggy.
<GridCube> :D I do think so, i've been a user since like 07 :D
<phunyguy> i was on xubuntu off and on, kept leaving, but always find my way back.  same also... about '07
<GridCube> :) same here
<preecher> ive used kde but mostly gnome but when unity came about i started distro hopping and continued that up to the 11.10 release and decided xub11.10 was definately the best fit for me
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> i sort of like unity on netbooks and touchscreens, but for desktops? not so much
<preecher> im a mouser an it seemed to have me going all over but other than that and losing the right click create launcher i guess it was ok
<preecher> just wasnt perfect for me
<GridCube> yep
<phunyguy> it seems as though gstreamer is giving me blue video on all my movies.  Nvidia card... any workarounds?
<GridCube> phunyguy, do you have the proper drivers?
<GridCube> gksu jockey-gtk
<GridCube> should launch the driver ma
<GridCube> nager
<phunyguy> nvidia-173
<phunyguy> probably need to change that =P
<phunyguy> can you manually change colors in xfce instead of using a theme?
<phunyguy> or is it a matter of creating a theme....
<GridCube> i think its theming yes
<GridCube> but i dont really know
<GridCube> ochosi is the master of those aspects
<phunyguy> fantastic
<phunyguy> i shall await the response to the nick-ping
<phunyguy> brb restarting to new driver
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> that was fast :P
<GridCube> well sleep time :) good luck everybody
<phunyguy> oh that's much better
<phunyguy> (as for the speed, Xubuntu + SSD)
<phunyguy> =D
<phunyguy> you have GOT to be kidding me.
<phunyguy> I swore up and down that m browsing issues were KDE related
<phunyguy> my*
<phunyguy> it's doing it in Xubuntu as well.
<phunyguy> it's a DNS issue, sits there saying "Looking up blah.com"
<phunyguy> but times out.  Does that for a minute or so, then starts magically working again.  Works for about 5 minutes, then does it again.
<phunyguy> meanwhile my torrents are flying.  (before it starts, they are legal.)
<mxed> phunyguy, try to use opendns or googledns, i have the same problem as you not sure what is about bq like you my torrents, skype and other things work perfect,
<mxed> but sometimes the web and http just stopes to work
<mxed> and i live in sweden with the same problems that you have heh
<mxed> my conspiration theory is is the wire tappi ng projects our governments works with that cause all trouble heh
<SiDi> Whats the name of the app used as a bottom panel in the 11.10 release please?
<holstein> SiDi: the 'dock' ?
<holstein> thats just another panel
<jmcantrell> holstein: i thought that was so cool when i came to that realization. it's nice and simple and works just like a "dock"
<holstein> yeah... nice and light
<holstein> no extra packages
<holstein> looks slick
<SiDi> holstein: ok thanks
<SiDi> is it a transparent one or something?
<holstein> SiDi: you can make them transparent if you like
<holstein> i have only one panel, auto-hiding, and translucent
<SiDi> hm okey
<SiDi> was just wondering what they set as a default
<w30> join ##vicesta
<kirua> what is that channel about ?
<kirua> or you made a mistake ;)
<Unit193> It's a mistype, but you can /topic it ;)
<Unit193> !pm | kirua
<ubottu> kirua: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Unit193> kirua: It should be able to "Install alongside $other-os"
<kirua> yeah but it's going to let me resize a partition that already exists, right ?
<Unit193> Yep, it asks that
<Unit193> If you already have free, there should be an option to use that
<kirua> "use largest free space avalaible" or something like that ?
<Unit193> Yeah, you should be able to backout if it doesn't look right
<Bukowskii> so I use alacarte to edit my menu but some shortcuts dont show up in the edit list, where is the xml file for the menu so i can edit it myself or any ideas?
<Bukowskii> i want to move/remove the mail reader, about xfce, and help links
<Bukowskii> nevermind
<Bukowskii> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/04/howto-remove-menu-entries-from-the-system-menu/         answer to my question
<Sysi> I wonder if that blog is canonical-approved
<well_laid_lawn> I think the xfce wiki explains it well
<Sysi> that's wrong way anyway, you should copy them to ~/.local/share/applications first and use gksudo or nano
<well_laid_lawn> err gksudo for a file in ~ ?
<Sysi> well no but that guide does even wrong way in a wrong way
<well_laid_lawn> and the link is to a 2006 howto
<well_laid_lawn> bit out of date
<Sysi> could be just that
<madnick> lol
<madnick> http://xubuntu.org/xubuntu-static/intrepid-countdown/810_countdown_00.png
<madnick> :D
<madnick> that was on there :)
<madnick> I wonder why he abbandoned the blog
<madnick> Seemed like a good blog
<ktwo> Hey, can i use a kernel 2.6.38 driver for kernel 3.0 @ xubuntu?
<Sysi> you can try compiling it
<Sysi> ready compiled module propably won't work
<ktwo> mh ok, and if it does break my current wifi driver how can i revert to the stock driver?
<ktwo> the thing is my current driver always disconnects after a while
<ktwo> using the kernel driver for RTL8188CUS
<ochosi> phunyguy_work: basically you have to switch themes or edit a theme by hand (i.e. change its colors by hand in the gtkrc-file). obviously this can cause problems with some widgets not being displayed properly or readability. and: you'd have to do the same for the gtk3 theme
<Bixente> we are seeing a migration of Ubuntu users to Xubuntu
<ktwo> it is understandable after ubuntu has become a netbook distribution
<Bixente> ktwo, forgive me, but GNOME shell and Unity are faeces.
<gry> Hello.
<well_laid_lawn> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<gry> Are the XFCE "event sounds" documented somewhere, please? A quick search didn't quite help.
<well_laid_lawn> gry: found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11294899
<gry> It doesn't explain what events do the default "event sounds" get triggered by I'm afraid
<well_laid_lawn> According to xfce developers, xfce doesn't have support for system sounds. See: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=5702.
<well_laid_lawn> that's a quote from that link
<gry> I probably don't want system sounds. It's called "event sounds".
<well_laid_lawn> same thing afaik
<gry> I would probably want some documentation to see what they are instead of testing them. And they are an option in a fresh xfce install.
<gry> (Settings > Appearance > Settings tab > 2 bottom lines.)
<FusionX> During installation, how do I know what's happening behind the scenes?
<magemeister> Try the small arrow right on top of the progress bar
<magemeister> Right on top of the progress bar to the left
<FusionX> magemeister:  it doesn't provide any information of the current processes
<sambalespetri> Buenas. Thunar: ¿tiene opción de panel adicional?
<knome> !es | sambalespetri
<ubottu> sambalespetri: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter. Si nadie responde allí puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<serfus> humm looks like update manger doesn't want my password
<sambalespetri>    thunar has additional panel option?
<gtnheif> hello
<gtnheif> any russian speakin?
<TheSheep> ru!gtnheif
<TheSheep> !ru|gtnheif
<ubottu> gtnheif: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<enno_> A few days ago, I switched from ubuntu to xubuntu, and now I notice that the volume buttons on my keyboard have no effect. They did work in ubuntu.
<enno_> I have US international keyboard, with a euro symbol. set up with dead keys, just like i did in ubuntu.
<enno_> The mute key does work, btw.
<Sysi> enno_: settings → keyboard → hotkeys, command is amixer -q set MAster 5%+ (5%- for lowering)
<enno_> ok, iĺl try that, brb
<enno_> no effect yet, do i need to restart my session for this?
<phunyguy_work> Hey can anyone help me get dual monitors set up on 11.10? I have installed the fglrx drivers from Restricted Drivers manager, now XrandR doesn't do anything.  I tried AMD CCC, and when i hit "apply" or "ok" (whatever the button is), the window just immediately dissappears and nothing happens.
<phunyguy_work> stuck with a cloned display
<phunyguy_work> xrandr output is xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1600x1600 (desired size 3040x900)
<TheSheep> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<TheSheep> philipballew: see "II.5. Placing outputs in a virtual screen" on that page
<phunyguy_work> doh, froze up.
<phunyguy_work> how can I just remove the stupid restricted driver, and go back to using ubuntu native?
<philipballew> whats up TheSheep
<phunyguy_work> nevermind I think I found it
<phunyguy_work> restarting....
<philipballew> oh wait. i see now :)
<phunyguy_work> well that was easy....     lol
<phunyguy_work> So everything seems to be working ok, but I have one nagging issue that also appears in other ubuntu flavors, and that is lack of SMB performance (traditional mount or gvfs).  Even on 100mb pipe, I can only get about 40% of my possible transfer speed.
<phunyguy_work> is anyone else experiencing these issues?
<phunyguy_work> or have they, and is there a fix?
<likemindead> My favorite sites could get shut down by 1st censorship system for the internet. Must stop it: 11/16 #usacensored http://americancensorship.org
<falken_> hi there, can someone tell me how to make the default terminal emulator in xubuntu my preferred terminal emulator?
<Sysi> settings → default/preferred applications
<falken_> but where is it in the file system?
<Sysi> if it's not on drop-down menu, xfce4-terminal
<falken_> it is on the dropdown but it does not run when shosen - instead I am asked to choose my preferred terminal emulator
<falken_> I have checked and it is installed still. I have been using it today and for many days before.
<falken_> I cannot access the console to set my default preferred console :)
<falken_> Sysi, Where is the executable on my system and I can reassociate it?
<Sysi> wrong/bad solution
<Sysi> if problem is with panel launcher, remove it and drag terminal there from menu
<falken_> No, it does not launch from Panel, from menu dropdown, and for some reason is suddenly not set as my preferred application in Settings>Settings Manager>Preferred Applications
<falken_> SO I cannot run Console Emulator at all
<falken_> I am about to quietly ragequit xubuntu. I am trying to fix my wifi connection issue for several weeks, and now suddenly without any explanation, my console disappears... :(
<phunyguy_work> lol @ quietly ragequit....  so much for that
<madnick> falken_:
<madnick> create a new launcher
<phunyguy_work> I just did the same with Kubuntu.  But it turns out, the issue wasn't Kubuntu.  It is kernel related.
<madnick> that launches xterm
<madnick> then from xterm, try to debug the xfce4-terminal thing
<madnick> acctually just press
<madnick> alt+f2
<madnick> and type xterm
<madnick> g2g
<falken_> Ok so at now I at least i have access to console: thank you!
<falken_> But how do I set this as my preferred application so I can use dropdown?
<Sysi> what "dropdown"?
<falken_> the main program list dropdown
<falken_> when I select it I get: http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/2213/choosepreferredapplicat.png
<falken_> I can click to choose a program, but where does the console executable live?
<Sysi> that menu item does not run terminal binary directly
<Sysi> didn't you just say terminal is at the dropdown menu?
<Sysi> if it's not, set it to run command "xfce4-terminal"
<KrisDouglas> Hello, is it possible to show the file transfer speed in thunar?
<KrisDouglas> similar to how Nautilus does it I suppose?
<well_laid_lawn> KrisDouglas: afaik no you can't
<falken_> My wireless network keeps dropping and I think I have foind something significant in by startup log:  ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.
<falken_> ipw2200 is my wireless card
<falken_> I have a thread on ubuntu forum on this, if someone can look: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1881969
<_6i> hi guys, i played around  with using jack instead of alsa for a couple of apps, and i ended up somehow making my audio-in unusable -> it's so quiet, that even with max input volume in alsa (over 100%) i get only 1 bar when i hit the mic against the desk (for more subtle stimuli there is no indication of any input..); when booting from usb, all works fine
<_6i> the apps included tuxguitar, audacity, hydrogen, rakarrack
<_6i> (at least)
<_6i> anyone? any ideas?
<leeand00> How do I keep my resolv.conf from being overwritten on reboot in XUbuntu 11.10 ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/79969/keep-xubuntu-network-manager-from-overwriting-resolve-conf
<leeand00> ?
<willvarfar> I've been ignoring warnings that everything is untrusted every time I install or upgrade; I think one of the certs is wrong; is this normal?
<guidov> is it normal that the xubuntu live cd ("try ubuntu without installing") takes over 10 minutes to load?
<guidov> there is still cdrom activity
<guidov> but the screen hasn't changed
<holstein> guidov: i wouldnt say normal... i would try the 'nomodeset' option
<holstein> you can look around for TTY's
<holstein> control+at+F1 F2... etc
<guidov> yeah.. can't access tty's.. still the main menu.. numlock/capslock still responds though
<guidov> what does 'nomodeset' do?
<holstein> hopefully lets you boot in a 'safe graphics mode' kind of
<holstein> it wont break anything, but google it if you like
<guidov> ok
<ubuntu298> hi?
<ubuntu298> türk var mi acaba ?
<hrundel50> how would I make gtk3 apps look good in xfce environment?
#xubuntu 2011-11-17
<ubuntu298> ?
<ubuntu298> i first time use xubuntu
<knome> hrundel50, use greybird, that's the most complete GTK2+3 xfce theme. other than that, not much you can do
<hrundel50> knome: Um. yep - that's what I use.
<ubuntu298> greybird
<ubuntu298> greybird theme ?
<hrundel50> ubuntu298: yes. greybird is a theme.
<spanther> is greybird integrated into the standard installation? :)
<knome> spanther, yes
<hrundel50> knome: um. I'm on fedora.
<knome> hrundel50, maybe you can ask the fedora channels for more information
<hrundel50> knome: I guess. They don't have separate "xfce" chnannel though which kinda sucks.
<hrundel50> knome: I'll try them. thanks.
<zus> can anyone please tell me how come my .py script
<zus> wont  run
<jmcantrell> anyone know if it's possible to open a directory with an app in thunar?
<knome> what are you trying to achieve?
<jmcantrell> knome: open a directory in gthumb
<knome> doesn't it open the whole directory when you open an photo with it?
<jmcantrell> i'm not sure
<knome> well it should
<jmcantrell> ok
<jmcantrell> knome: do you know if it's possible to do sub menus with thunar custom actions?
<zacarias> how do you get a list of all packages available on the repositories using a command line?
<phunyguy> Is there a color scheme that mimicks the standard ubuntu theme for Xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> phunyguy: you'll need a theme for that
<well_laid_lawn> !themes
<ubottu> To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager » Appearance (GTK+ theme) or Settings Manager » Window Manager (xfwm4 theme) to change the theme - find more themes at http://xfce-look.org/ or http://gnome-look.org/ (for GTK+ themes)
<phunyguy> so far 0 for 1
<phunyguy> it didnt change any panel colors.
<well_laid_lawn> that's the gtk theme
<phunyguy> DOH, my bad.
<phunyguy> I feel sheepish
<phunyguy> selected radiance instead of ambience by accident
<well_laid_lawn> heh ;)
<phunyguy> xD
<jrbrtsn> Can anyone point me to some information about how to make my laptop suspend when I close the lid?
<phunyguy> goodnight
<holstein> jrbrtsn: down near the time, you should see a battery or a plug... the power applet... right click there and go to 'preferences'
<holstein> poke around there and see what you can find
<jrbrtsn> holstein, that pulls up the XFCE power manager configuration.  I've got the hibernate button action set to hibernate, and the suspend button action to suspend.
<well_laid_lawn> it's not something I've done but I think you might need a udev rule for that
<jrbrtsn> well_laid_lawn, I'll check that out.  I see that there is a script '/etc/acpi/lid.sh' that should get activated when the lid is closed.
<well_laid_lawn> k
<holstein> jrbrtsn: i find it in the GUI
<holstein> http://imagebin.org/184427
<jrbrtsn> holstein, thanks man - I've already got those set.  So far I've run acpi_listen, and determined that no acpi event is detected, so the GUI setting doesn't matter.
<jrbrtsn> Must be something unique about my System76 panp6 laptop.
<holstein> jrbrtsn: cool... i havent had to get dirty like that for a while
<holstein> i do have a laptop thats not sleeping, but i havent had time to trouble shoot it yet
<holstein> havent taken the time, i should say
<jrbrtsn> holstein, thanks for the tips.  I think I'll send an email to System76 and see what they have to say.
<holstein> i would probably install XFCE or xubuntu desktop on the OS they put together
<holstein> or add their PPA or whatever it is
<jrbrtsn> Giving up for the night ;-)
<kharnov> Hi, I'd like to disable the popup notifications on Xubuntu 11.10. How can I do this?
<well_laid_lawn> khaard: settings manager - notifications
<well_laid_lawn> oops tab fail sorry khaard kharnov ^^
<kharnov> I'm there, but there's no option to get rid of them.
<kharnov> I see Theme, Default Position, Disappear after, Opacity.
<well_laid_lawn> and setting disappear to 0 doesn't work either
<kharnov> Yeah there's no option for 0.
<well_laid_lawn> I typed in 0 and it changed to 1 when I closed it
<kharnov> Yeah.
<well_laid_lawn> kharnov: in xfce4-settings-editor you can set it to 0
<kharnov> Nope, they still pop up.
<well_laid_lawn> notifyd must override it maybe ask in #xfce if no one else in here knows
<kharnov> If I kill the notifyd process, it starts up again.
<kharnov> If I try to remove xfce4-notifyd's package, it requires me to remove blueman, update-notifier, and xubuntu-desktop.
<kharnov> Actually, I don't think I need any of those, since xubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage.
<kharnov> And I don't use bluetooth and I do all my updating with Synaptic anyway.
<kharnov> Maybe that'll work.
<kharnov> Yes! Removing it worked.
<kharnov> Okay, problem solved.
<well_laid_lawn> woot!
<tjingboem> how can i change the color of the background in a program? Someone told me i have to change the theme but i see no diffrence
<tjingboem> can it be that somehow portions of the theme ofa Kubuntu i had installed are used?
<tjingboem> or does Xubuntu has its own theme managers and uses only that?
<Guest88786> hi guy someone can explain me how to use gigolo? i'm a noob i want see shared folder on my windows xp
<maxxxi> hi i cannot use gigolo... i wanna see shared folder i have on my xp  when i press connect i haven't windows share only personalizzed position
<aceaccis> #xubuntu-offtopic
<knome> ...is the offtopic channel
<knome> type '/j #xubuntu-offtopic' to join it
<aceaccis> thx got it just a C&P fo
<gorthaug> hi
<madnick> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<gorthaug> i've an problem in xubuntu 11.10 (full-updated), image viewer can't open my image files
<madnick> which one?
<madnick> do you get an error?
<gorthaug> all formats (jpg, gif, png), i don't get error, when i try to open a file by double click the program start but don't show anything only the window, empthy
<well_laid_lawn> start it from a terminal
<well_laid_lawn> to get the errors
<gorthaug> ok..
<gorthaug> the program it's restretto, isn't?
<well_laid_lawn> ristretto
<knome> gorthaug, ristretto has problems in oneiric if you have thumbnailbar enabled. i suggest using gthumb for now
<gorthaug> ok
<gorthaug> i've thumbnailbar enabled
<gorthaug> thanks
<well_laid_lawn> didn't know that
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<knome> well_laid_lawn, it pretty much will freeze if you have thumbnailbar enabled :P
<well_laid_lawn> ahh k
<gorthaug> mmm another thing... my keywoard has and volume control... there is a way to make work this on xfce?
<gorthaug> keyboard sorry :D
<KrisDouglas> gorthaug, the volume control just works on mine, what keyboard is it/
<KrisDouglas> ?
<gorthaug> ufff... it's an HP... it's have almost 15 years :D
<gorthaug> i don't see any model name
<Sysi> gorthaug: you can add hotkeys in settings, command would be "amixer -q set Master 5%+"
<Sysi> 5%- for lowering
<well_laid_lawn> use xev to find the key and set a shortcut
<Sysi> well_laid_lawn: if key isn'
<Sysi> isn't recognised by xfce settings, where do you set hotkeys based on info from xev?
<gorthaug> amixer -q set Master 5%+
<gorthaug> mm
<gorthaug> gorthaug@gorthaug-pc:~$ amixer -q set Master 5%+
<gorthaug> amixer: Unable to find simple control 'Master',0
<well_laid_lawn> Sysi: using xmodmap perhaps? never had that issue
<Sysi> well_laid_lawn: well, you don't need info from xev if you use xfce settings then
<well_laid_lawn> k
<gorthaug> mmm i've 2 sound cards in my computer, one in the motherboard that i've "off" in the BIOS and a pci card... but alsamixer take the integrated card by default, how can i change this?
<Sysi> install pavucontrol (and use pulseaudio, which is there by default)
<ilja> can sb help me?
<knome> ilja, with what? try asking first.
<ilja> everytime i "apt-get update" my desktop symbols dissapear
<ilja> how can i fix that
<ilja> after "apt-get update" my desktop symbols dissapear- how to fix?
<knome> !patience | ilja
<ubottu> ilja: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<spanther> hello there. I've installed the newest 11.10 and found 2 entries under proprietary drivers. one ati/amd as main entry and one said later updates. the main one I can install just fine but the later updates ever give out an error pointing at /var/log/jockey.log
<phunyguy_work> OK so I am looking at xfce-look.org for some themes, and some say xfce, and some say gtk2.0, etc.  the GTK2.0 ones tend to look better, what is the difference?
<phunyguy_work> spanther, I wouldnt bother with that
<spanther> ok :)
<phunyguy_work> had issues with them. One installed but didnt work correctly, the other wouldnt install
<spanther> the main drivers just work fine (so far, as I can say) but these updates on the second line don't install correctly :/
<phunyguy_work> up to you.
<spanther> yep, I had installed the updates, then the main was uninstalled lol. then i reinstalled the main again :)
<phunyguy_work> I use the non-restricted.
<spanther> now i only use the main :)
<spanther> but as you said, maybe the main don't work correctly too :/
<spanther> I have to check this later with a graphical program or something like that
<spanther> you use the open "radeon"?
<phunyguy_work> whatever came with the OS
<spanther> ah ok, so you have no 3D acceleration?
<phunyguy_work> yes I do
<phunyguy_work> and it works fantastic
<phunyguy_work> HD 4550
<spanther> which card if i may ask? :)
<phunyguy_work> I am psychic
<spanther> well I own a HD 6870
<phunyguy_work> yeah you may need the good ones
<phunyguy_work> I dont
<spanther> lucky you :P
<phunyguy_work> the only issue I had with the restricted driver, was dual monitors
<phunyguy_work> couldn't get xrandr to expand the desktop without cloning
<spanther> I only use one monitor at a time :) use my HDTV as big monitor for a year now lol
<phunyguy_work> hah!
<spanther> I had some weird bugs the last days under windows. sometimes (happened more than once) I opened my browser (firefox) windows just scrolled up and down randomly without doing anything O.o
<spanther> I had a bad feeling and since I don't game anymore and enjoy the harddisk encryption I now completely switched to linux on all my machines :)
<phunyguy_work> same.  Dont game much
<spanther> I did once, but that's before DRM, activation and bugs at release killed gaming :P
<phunyguy_work> thats what consoles are for
<phunyguy_work> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<phunyguy_work> :d
<phunyguy_work> :D*
<spanther> come there :P
<tjingboem> i freaked around with the Appearance Settings and lost my theme. How can i revert to standard theme of Xubuntu11.10?
<phunyguy_work> OK so I am looking at xfce-look.org for some themes, and some say xfce, and some say gtk2.0, etc.  the GTK2.0 ones tend to look better, what is the difference?
<ochosi> phunyguy_work: the xfce-themes are usually only window-manager themes. (at least if they got categorized correctly)
<phunyguy_work> ochosi, I dont know what that means
<ochosi> phunyguy_work: window-manager themes change your window-borders (the box that contains close, maximize, minimize, window-title etc.)
<ochosi> phunyguy_work: gtk-themes change everything else
<phunyguy_work> hmmm..  some of these have ppa repos to add, but they dont work
<phunyguy_work> is that a common occurance?
<phunyguy_work> they look really cool too :(
<phunyguy_work> like this one.  http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Orta?content=134123
<phunyguy_work> ochosi ^^
<ochosi> phunyguy_work: most likely your xubuntu-version and the one supplied by the ppa don't match
<ochosi> phunyguy_work: you can dl the theme though anyway, extract it and install it by hand (e.g. "sudo mv $themefolder /usr/share/themes/" if you want to install it systemwide)
<cla_> qualche smanettone italiano?
<phunyguy_work> !italian | cla_
<ubottu> cla_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<phunyguy_work> I see some of those theme photos have these cool mac-style docs...  is that possible in Xubuntu?
<baizon> yes it is
<phunyguy_work> Oh man, this is looking fantastic.  got AWN installed, just need to get color themes right
<Guest71358> How do I move the terminal icon from the drop down menu to the bar at the top?
<Sysi> drag and drop (on 11.04 or 11.10)
<Guest71358> I have lts
<Sysi> add new items → launcher, command is xfce4-terminal, set others to be what you want
<Guest71358> thank you.
<phunyguy_work> So I seem to have broken window decorations...... how can I recoer it?
<phunyguy_work> recover*
<phunyguy_work> i cant change window focus, i have no titlebar, etc.  I can right click on the desktop and get the app menu but thats it
<Sysi> xfwm4 --replace
<Sysi> rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions and possibly save session on logout
<alexeyy> my desktop doesn't work. When i try run it in terminal i get Segmentation fault. (sorry for my english)
<phunyguy_work> OH MAN, fantastic!!!
<phunyguy_work> genius, you are.
<alexeyy> application menu doesnt work too
<_empty> How do I get the "dock" back? I accidently deleted it and cant figure out how to get it back.. :P
<phunyguy_work> Aaaand I am back in business.  Got AWN dock running perfect, and unity-style appmenu at the top replacing the window buttons
<falken_> good evening all. I wonder if any of you guys would have time to look at my wireless networking issue. Detailed info on the following Ubuntu forums thread. SO far there is only one person replying and I would be interested in a wider opinion. thanks.
<falken_> This is the url: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1881969
<falken_> ok thanks anyway. night.
<_empty> How do I get the "dock" back? I accidently deleted it and cant figure out how to get it back.. :P
<knome> _empty, if you removed it, there's no easy way to get it back
<_empty> I kinda removed the window..
<_empty> And then it got removed..
<_empty> Workspace 1 got removed then it disapeard.. :P
<_empty> Maby I should just reinstall then.. :P
<knome> nope
<_empty> ?
<knome> well, somebody should have the default panel configuration
<knome> you could copy that
<knome> i don't, so i'm unfortunately unable to help
<_empty> knome: Ok, thanks for the help anyway!
<Sysi> log out, press Ctrl Alt F6, log in, rm -rf .config/xfce4 exit and press Ctrl Alt F7
<_empty> Testing!
<_empty> Sysi: Thanks, worked just fine!
<Sysi> np
<jakob__> hello
<jakob__> i came here b/c I have a question regarding xubuntu.
<jakob__> (xubuntu.org/help sent me here)
<jakob__> thing is: "Update Manager" is popping up, asking me to install upgrades.
<jakob__> Is there a way to make this thing quiet? usually i would've used gconf-editor and disabled /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch. but that doesnt work anymore. Any tips?
<Sysi> settings → sessiond and startup → autostart
<Sysi> and possibly rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions
<subspider> hi Sysi
<subspider> :D
<Sysi> oh hi
<subspider> look sysi i have a laptop with xubuntu and i wanto to work with other keyboard
<subspider> but it's not working
<subspider> it's wireless
<subspider> logitech
<subspider> have any ideia
<subspider> ??
<Sysi> is it working somewhere else?
<subspider> lloll good question
<subspider> i'm going to try
<subspider> lloll
<Sysi> bluetooth/with usb receiver?
<cr0ntab_> can someone help me with this?
<cr0ntab_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/741697/
<cr0ntab_> xfce-panel crashes when I add a 3rd panel and drag it to the bottom of my screen
<cr0ntab_> everytime without fail
<jakob__> xkb-keyboard layout crashes after wake from suspend
<jakob__> i mean the applet
<Sysi> cr0ntab_: you could try #xfce
<jakob__> so, seems to me like the panel is kinda broken all together
<cr0ntab_> Sysi: ok thanks
<Sysi> I think xkb-plugin is pretty buggy, was unmaintained for quite a time
<jakob__> or that
<Sysi> I need to wake up for school in seven hours, good night everyone (I'm not only helper here after all)
<jakob__> its a bummer. it was always nice to see which layout was active
<jakob__> swell dreams
<subspider> no Sysi
<subspider> please
<subspider> my keaboard works on windows
<subspider> not on lnux
#xubuntu 2011-11-18
<zacarias> Can you update xfce4 (to the latest version) from 10.10?
<GridCube> dunno
<GridCube> dont think so
<csenger41> hello everyone :)
<csenger41> could you help me why Empathy does not want to log in to MSN?
<Artemis3> msn issue, in the meantime try amsn or pidgin
<GridCube> or emesene
<GridCube> the best of all
<GridCube> :P
<csenger41> im using gtalk and aim too and dont like pidgin, im missing bubble chat theme
<jmcantrell> what's wrong with pidgin?
<csenger41> its chat theme is so outdated
<GridCube> also its pretty ugly
<Unit193> You can change that :P
<GridCube> and you can't disable notifications
<csenger41> Unit193: i couldnt find adium themes for it
<Artemis3> GridCube, notifications can be disabled and there is a plugin for libnotify
<csenger41> well sorry guys i g2g now
<csenger41> see ya later, bye :)
<GridCube> Artemis3, how do you disable them?
<Artemis3> see the preferences
<GridCube> theres nothing there
<GridCube> but i disabled the plugn libnotify
<Artemis3> mine are disabled
<Artemis3> its there somewhere
<Unit193> Tools > Plugins > Libnotify popups
<Artemis3> with the plugin enabled perhaps?
<Artemis3> and change the config
<alexeyy> <alexeyy> my desktop and application panel doesn't work. When i try run it in terminal i get Segmentation fault. (sorry for my english). Help me plz.
<zus> can some one  please help me resolve these errors? http://pastebin.com/AHdwq6gA
<spanther> zus, you need to import the correct keyring :)
<zus> ive already redid the  kxstudio key ring, and still get the same errors.
<spanther> so there are two solutions then. 1) the repository isn't reachable. 2) the keyring given is wrong :)
<spanther> nothing you can change hehe
<spanther> but you can contact the repository maintainer :)
<zus> i have, at least the  lead dev before  comming in here.
<zus> we redid the  ppa/key ring.
<Artemis3> hmm this sounds like a topic for #ubuntu-devel
<spanther> well at least it is very specific. nothing i could help with heh :)
<Artemis3> ah never mind that doesnt include app devel
<w30> Does xubuntu have a graphical find, search  utility?
<zus> w30 would catfish help?
<zus> menu>accessories>catfish
<w30> zus, I donno, let me check..
<zus> also application finder has worked for me with apps, it was in my  hidden bottom bar.
<w30> zus app finder works well for apps in my experience
<w30> zus I was interested in a grep for words or phrases in a file
<w30> zus like finding all files with my name in them for example
<kharnov> Hi. For some reason, my Xubuntu 11.10 install doesn't seem to remember my saved settings. For example, it keeps asking me what my default browser is, even though I've clearly set it to Google Chrome a dozen times.
<zus> oh, there i dont know, of an app. and as i learn more about linux and use it more and more daily  i think i'd  prefer a command line for such
<w30> zus, this is for a Windows defector that doesn't see a need to quote "do all that typing".
<w30> zus "oh Wellll......"
<GridCube> khaard, close a session without saving it, and then close a session saving it
<zus> w30,  ahh. :)
<kharnov> GridCube: thanks!
<phunyguy> OK maybe I'm  just not doing something right, but I can't find a good gray-dark theme that actually changes the internal contents of a window.
<phunyguy> stuff still stays light/white except the xfce-dusk theme
<phunyguy> what am I doing wrong?
<well_laid_lawn> find a dark gtk theme
<phunyguy> I actually really like the current theme, just not the window colors
<phunyguy> well_laid_lawn, if I do that, how do I select it without changing to the rest of the theme?
<spanther> why? they are shiny silver nice! :)
<phunyguy> I just want the inside of the windows to change
<phunyguy> ack!
<phunyguy> lol
<spanther> i love this silver look :P
<phunyguy> spanther go away ;)
<spanther> aww :(
<well_laid_lawn> you might have to edit one  yourself
<phunyguy> as do i, just not with dark everything else.
<GridCube> phunyguy, did you talk to ochosi ?
<phunyguy> no, was I supposed to? lol
<phunyguy> wait, what?
<GridCube> phunyguy, ochosi is the master of costumizing xubuntu
<knome> he's asleep already
<GridCube> if he doesnt know how to help you no one can
<spanther> phunyguy, what's about this one? http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Simply+Choice+1.0?content=142017
<spanther> there you can find many themes for xfce :)
<phunyguy> I've been on that site all day
<phunyguy> and spanther, the insides are still gray
<spanther> hmm :/
<spanther> i'm sorry then
<spanther> welcome back again grind xD
<spanther> I do have an ALC662 Chipset Realtek HD-Audio with 5.1 feature. I have plugged in a 5.1 surround system over 3.5" to cinch cables.
<spanther> how to setup my sound? :)
<phunyguy> you know I just realized something.   My browsing has been working fantastic.  Maybe it took my ISP having a core router go down to fix it?
<phunyguy> hmm that is a good question, spanther.  Not as easy as it is in Kubuntu / Ubuntu
<spanther> hrhr *g*
<phunyguy> wait, are you serious or not?
<spanther> yep :)
<spanther> i do have an Edifier S550 Soundsystem ;)
<phunyguy> ok.  Well it seems to use Pulse Audio
<spanther> look for it yourself :P
<phunyguy> dont care to ;)
<phunyguy> does Xubuntu have the same sound config capability as Ubuntu?
<spanther> well inside sound settings i can enable elements for "HDA ATI SB (Alsa mixer)" Main, Surround, Center, LFE :/
<spanther> but how to check their function?
<phunyguy> as in test speakers?
<spanther> yes
<phunyguy> play a movie with surround sound
<phunyguy> lol
<spanther> in windows you have this realtek software where you click a speaker and then you hear if it is the right one :)
<phunyguy> yeah Ubuntu has that
<knome> speaker-test ?
<phunyguy> wish I knew the name of the app
<spanther> hmmm :/
<spanther> oh and inside the windows realtek menu i can check sound upmix (fill channels) to use stereo upmixed as surround
<well_laid_lawn> http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/06/how-to-test-speaker-channels-of-your.html
<knome> well_laid_lawn, isn't that what i just said (speaker-test) :)
<well_laid_lawn> yep and it gives the command for the surround sound test
<phunyguy> well I remember in alsa, there are "profiles" which essentially do just that, spanther
<spanther> okay i'll install speaker-test
<knome> that will be different depending on the number of speakers you have
<phunyguy> but I haven't messed with that stuff in forever.  I have a digital receiver which handles all that for me
<phunyguy> via TOSLink
<phunyguy> or whatever it's called
<phunyguy> Optical.
<spanther> toslink :)
<spanther> i do use analog connections with 3.5" to cinch
<phunyguy> yeah i got that
<phunyguy> hopefully someone can help ya
<phunyguy> i wont be much help
<spanther> all 3 outputs from my soundcard. problem is, still on windows, i had to configure first, which output is what, so that the soundsystem worked right. so i think it could give problems here :(
<spanther> if there is no way to switch the output (which output is LFE and so on)
<phunyguy> you would be surprised.
<spanther> speaker test says "error, ressource is used" lol
<phunyguy> fail :)
<spanther> i think it could be the pulseaudio sound daemon using this ressource :>
<spanther> but a direct hardware test (which speaker-test does use) doesn't help me, if later pulseaudio still handles it wrong :)
<spanther> so this speaker-test is no way :(
<spanther> linux really needs a professional sound setup GUI tool for pulseaudio x.x
<phunyguy> spanther: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio#Using_PulseAudio
<phunyguy> lots of good info there
<spanther> thank you! :)
<spanther> oh, i found an information here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795525 stating: gedit ~/.pulse/daemon.conf   line:  default-sample-channels = 2  to change into 6 :)
<spanther> and restart
<phunyguy> spanther: pavucontrolis the package you want
<phunyguy> err
<phunyguy> spanther: pavucontrol is the package you want
<spanther> yay! :D
<spanther> yes internal audio has a 5.1 profile
<phunyguy> haha nice
<phunyguy> upmixed click sounds and other crap
<phunyguy> =D
<spanther> lol
<spanther> well i build a new starter for the bottom panel with pavucontrol
<phunyguy> yeah it's my GTK theme that is all upset
<phunyguy> is there a way to JUST change gtk theme in XFCE?
<spanther> I wonder why pavucontrol wasn't shipped out of the box :)
<spanther> with "gnome-audio" as icon to display it looks nice
<spanther> do i have to reboot?
<phunyguy> i wouldnt think so.  It is controlling the existing pulse-audio
<phunyguy> which is QUITE dynamic
<w30> agemoi102
<spanther> phunyguy, oh, maybe you can use it one day. http://www.halfgaar.net/surround-sound-in-linux
<spanther> many tweaks i found now for upmix and so on :)
<phunyguy> k
<spanther> he offers a check file! :D
<spanther> point 6 testing ^^
<phunyguy> with that being said, I am going to sleep.
<spanther> n8 :)
<MVanDruff> hello
<MVanDruff> is there a way to expand my xubuntu partition
<kirua> whats the difference between xubuntu and xfce ?
<Sysi> xubuntu uses xfce, xfce can be used on other distributions too
<kirua> no cause i can choose between xubuntu and xfce at the start
<kirua> i wonder what are the differences
<Sysi> xubuntu-session loads xubuntu default settings if you select it on first login, xfce-session loads upstream defaults
<Sysi> after first login your own settings override those
<daniel> Hello! I just switched to xubuntu & I have a 2nd-monitor setup issue.
<daniel> I get an error when opening the display settings "Unable to query the version of the RandR extension being used"
<daniel> Can anyone help?
<TheSheep> daniel: are you using some 3rd party graphics drivers?
<daniel> Not as far as I know
<kritztopf> hello there, i am running into problems with the alternate installation cd
<kritztopf> seems like the installer can't find libsasl2-modules required by some packages
<kritztopf> and the bugfix announced on launchpad is nowhere to be found on the internet
<orgthingy> hello, I just switched from ubuntu to xubuntu..how can I enlarge the font size in the panel and so on?
<orgthingy> seems too small
<orgthingy> actually nevermind, problem solved
<baizon> nice :)
<orgthingy> baizon: any idea on how to make the 2 panels look like classic GNOME panels?
<orgthingy> like, the application-windows on the bottom and so on
<baizon> orgthingy: yes
<orgthingy> instead of having a list of app-bubbles on the bottom
<baizon> right click
<baizon> panel preferences
<baizon> and then just cahnge it
<orgthingy> baizon: been there, I guess I have to look arund
<orgthingy> 'til I get everything right
<baizon> yep
<baizon> just need to take a look around the system
<baizon> then you will get it :)
<orgthingy> the last time I used XFCE was maybe 2 years ago, or 3
<orgthingy> baizon: things improved greatly
<orgthingy> loads are switching to xubuntu since ubuntu's "unity" is just horrible
<baizon> i know :D
<baizon> i switchd 2 years ago
<baizon> xfce 4.8 has many improvements
<orgthingy> baizon: it's lovely
<orgthingy> I greatly thank the XFCE community for such an improvement
<orgthingy> well done
<jmcantrell> is it possible that 4.10 might be in a ppa whenever it gets released?
<baizon> yes it will be in a ppa for sure
<jmcantrell> do you think it would be safe-ish to install on oneiric?
<jmcantrell> i'm really looking forward to this thunar desktop integration thing
<baizon> i dont know :)
<baizon> but i wont install it from a ppa
<baizon> i will wait until 12.10
<jmcantrell> bah :)
<jmcantrell> i am so in love with XFCE right now. i feel like i'm back to what attracted me to linux in the first place :)
<baizon> :)
<ironfoot> Hi, just installed 11.10 xubuntu. Really nice accept i can't browse pc's on the network through the file manager
<ironfoot> ?
<madnick> !gigolo
<TheSheep> !info gigolo
<madnick> sorry wrong name
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-3 (oneiric), package size 140 kB, installed size 856 kB
<madnick> oh
<ironfoot> ta
<stephane56> bonjour
<stephane56> j'ai installé xubuntu11.10
<stephane56> j'ai un souci a l'affichage il me met coupure 92.7 khz 58hz
<TheSheep> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<TheSheep> stephane56: sorry, we don't speak French :(
<stephane56> dommage je parle pas en anglais
<eNepper> Hi how do I enable numlock at login?
<baizon> eNepper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<plasticdoc> @ baizon & eNepper: Obviously that won't work
<baizon> plasticdoc: ?
<plasticdoc> 1st install:    sudo apt-get install numlockx
<plasticdoc> 2nd:         printf "\ntest -x /usr/bin/numlockx && /usr/bin/numlockx on\n" >> "$HOME/.profile";grep ^ "$HOME/.profile"
<plasticdoc> All the other usual tweaks won't work in the latest Xubuntu (11.10)
<baizon> ok
<plasticdoc> won't work:         sudo sed -i '$ a\greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/numlockx' /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<plasticdoc> won't work:          printf "[Desktop Entry]\nVersion=1.0\nType=Application\nName=numlockx\nExec=/usr/bin/numlockx\nStartupNotify=false\nTerminal=false\nHidden=false\n" > "$HOME/.config/autostart/numlockx.desktop"
<plasticdoc> won't work:        (cd ~/.config/autostart;ln -s $(which numlockx))
<plasticdoc> There seems to be "something wrong with the 'xubuntu-default-settings' package
<plasticdoc> and/or in the way the scripts in /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/ are processed
<plasticdoc> during or after lightdm."
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<knome> plasticdoc, please
<puff> It appears that xubuntu-desktop or xfce maps alt-insert to add virtual desktops to my workspace... It's interfering with another alt-insert mapping in the IDE I'm using. How do I disable this?
<TNorris> compiz has a nice shortcuts to use the numpad to position windows on the screen in a grid. does xfwm4 support the same sort of shortcuts?
<arnaud_d> Hi ! May I ask you something about lunching scripts with Xubuntu ?
<knome> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arnaud_d> Ok Thanks. I have been under xubuntu for 2 weeks now and I miss the windows that pops under Ubuntu when you double-click on a script file. I'm talking about the window that offers you the choice to run the program in a terminal. Is there a way to make this window appear under xubuntu ?
<knome> unfortunately, i don't think so
<arnaud_d> Thank you knome for your answer. This is probably a gnome-dependant stuff. Anyway, how do you run scripts that need terminal ? Do you open a temrinal fisrt (right click > Open terminal here) and then $./YourProg.sh ?
<knome> yes, that is the easiest way
<arnaud_d> Ok fine. I would like to take the opportunity to say thank you to the guys who work on xubuntu. It's a great distrib. I was bored with Unity so I changed and this freedom is priceless. Thank you and see you soon.
<knome> no problem, and enjoy xubuntu
#xubuntu 2011-11-19
<kat> anyone please, can software center be removed safely?
<GridCube> kat i don't think so
<GridCube> whats the problem?
<kat> it is way too slow and synaptic is good enough
<kat> orthe term
<GridCube> yes, that true
<GridCube> but the SC manges the debs now
<kat> it seems useless to me
<kat> oh, what about synaptic?
<GridCube> no idae
<kat> k, thanks
<MarionV> good evening ubuntu peaps
<MarionV> is there a way i can stretch my xubuntu partition to the full size of my hdd
<MarionV> so i want to merge sda1 with sda5 pretty much
<GridCube> I have suddendly change my root password
<GridCube> but i have not changed it
<GridCube> i can't do anything
<GridCube> this is worrying me
<GridCube> ok :(
<GridCube> im floped
<GridCube> my password has changed without my knowledge
<GridCube> i was using a program that did changed the password randomly, but for samba shares
<GridCube> and then, it changed my sudo password
<GridCube> D:
<spanther> you have /home as separate partition?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> i will not reinstall
<spanther> okay, 'cause this was the easiest way without need of knowledge :P
<GridCube> okay ill try something else
<spanther> i don't think there is a way to circumvent the root password. and that has security reasons.
<GridCube> \o/
<GridCube> YES!
<GridCube> HUGE SUCCESS
<GridCube> >login into recovery mode >mount disks >log in ass root >passwd user >reset password >reboot >sudo apt-get update >WORKS!
<GridCube> i've lost pretty plymouth but whatever :D
<spanther> so recovery mode has a built in override :)
<GridCube> :D dumb enough to work
<spanther> i hope this mode won't open a way to attack a system...
<GridCube> you need first to reboot it
<spanther> i mean that you can boot with parameters, which circumvent the root :)
<spanther> that such parameters exist at all
<xubuntu614> Nice, didn't see that coming.
<GridCube> what?
<nico1287> hi
<Joah> hi all
<Joah> i'm having an issue with Xubuntu on my laptop
<Joah> 64-bit, btw
<Joah> i'm able to hibernate, and the laptop powers down
<Joah> however, when restoring from the hibernated session, Xubuntu does not restore it
<Joah> and starts as a new session
<Joah> any ideas on how i can fix this?
<xgt001> hello i need some help :(
<hobgoblin> ask and if someone can help they will
<xgt001> i installed xfce4 package in oneiric,i changed the panel settings to random sh*t, later i installed xubuntu-desktop, i just got the same settings which i did to xfce4 when i logged into xubuntu session, but when i tried guest session i got a very beautiful interface, how to get it in my profile without getting a new one?
<hobgoblin> xgt001: you want the panel set back to default?
<xgt001> i want default xubuntu settings in my userid
<xgt001> i am getting it when i create a fresh user
<hobgoblin> not sure how to revert them all
<xgt001> if i delete .config/xfce4 folder?
<hobgoblin> I'd guess so - I know the panel is there - you could backup that folder - rename it or copy it then logout and in
<hobgoblin> try that then
<xgt001> hobgoblin, it worked thanks :)
<xgt001> a little glitch, i am getting ubuntu's window decorator, how to get xubuntu's window decorator without losing compiz?
<hobgoblin> can't help I'm afraid - I stopped using compiz in ubuntu years ago - I've no idea how to even get it to work in xubuntu
<hobgoblin> pretty sure there's something about it in the forum
<hobgoblin> xgt001: from looking it seems that emerald is no longer in the repo - and compiz seems to use the unity window decorator
<xgt001> hobgoblin, yes :( saw them , compiz can use xfwm4 window decorations right?
<hobgoblin> I have no idea without searching - as I said I stopped using compiz years ago :)
<hobgoblin> xgt001: found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1879421
<xgt001> thanks a lot :) trying it out
<hobgoblin> let me know if it works :)
<ochosi> xgt001: no, compiz can't use xfwm4 decos
<ochosi> xgt001: so you'll have to find a theme that supports both compiz and xfwm4 (e.g. greybird, the xubuntu default, does that)
<xgt001> ochosi, i am running compiz now
<xgt001> but its using adwaita them :(
<ochosi> yeah, you can set the compiz theme e.g. with gconf-editor
<ochosi> there is no GUI by default in xubuntu for changing the compiz-decorator theme
<xgt001>  i am in gconf-editor
<xgt001> where to change it?
<xgt001> schemas? apps?
<ochosi> hm, i don't know by heart, but it's in metacity
<ochosi> (no clue where metacity is in though)
<hobgoblin> I'm gonna platy with it in vbox - not wanting to ruin a perfectly good setup :)
<xgt001> hey its easy! i could change it with gnome-tweak tool
<ochosi> hobgoblin: it's not extremely dangerous, if you want to revert the changes you can always execute "xfwm4 --replace" and uninstall compiz ;)
<hobgoblin> I realise that - but I needed a xubu vbox anyway - so now's as good a time as any :)
<ochosi> k :)
<ochosi> are you simply testing xubuntu?
<hobgoblin> makes it easier to check out forum tutes without breaking things as well - before I approve them
<hobgoblin> nope - been using it for 9 or 10 months now
<ochosi> right
<Sysi> if I could stretch myself to make usable compiz setup.. but ccsm is awful
<ochosi> agreed, ccsm is a bit overly complicated
<hobgoblin> ochosi: really don't like unity/gnome-shell so it was time to look around - and I've never liked kde
<ochosi> hobgoblin: guess then you're in the right place ;)
<hobgoblin> +1 - ccsm is a nightmare
<Sysi> I'm starting to like kde, gnome-shell is pretty good but I don't like nautilus
<hobgoblin> ochosi: indeed
<hobgoblin> hoping to at least report bugs for 12.04 as well - got that in a seperatepartition
<xgt001> thanks a lot for wonderful xubuntu 11.10 :)
<xgt001> reeally a relief after unity,shell crap
<ochosi> yw :)
<hobgoblin> it's not crap as such - just some people don't like it - I have had enough of the trolling on the forum - being staff means I have to read it :(
<ochosi> hobgoblin: what forum are you in?
<hobgoblin> ubuntuforums
<ochosi> hobgoblin: ah, i see, nice :)
<ochosi> hobgoblin: haven't used them as much as i used to a few years ago. been spending more and more time here and not in the forums
<hobgoblin> http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=610428
<xgt001> hobgoblin, apologies for language, but unity restricts so much :( and shell.... better i don describe it, its just not revolutionary enough to change our computing ways!
<ochosi> hobgoblin: nice avatar :D
<Sysi> xgt001: I prefer gnome-shell, it's simpler
<hobgoblin> ochosi: I'm in the beginner team help channel - but I've only recently come to this one
<hobgoblin> ochosi: :) if it hadn't been a drawing of a php it would be a drawing of me
<xgt001> Sysi, i agree on that but switching applications in shell is tough imho
<ochosi> hobgoblin: hehe
<Sysi> xgt001: I think it's easier/faster than searching app in the taskbar and clicking it
<ochosi> yeah, about launching apps: the new xfce-appfinder will be awesome in that respect. a little like gnome-do, but much lighter on resources
<DoverOs> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Hj_q_MmO7I
<xgt001> ochosi, i just installed gnome do :D
<ochosi> DoverOs: are you trying to rickroll us? (just wondering, posting a yt-video without comment)
<ochosi> oh, and he's gone...
<hobgoblin> spam - or I'd say so - or just an awful taste in music ...
<xgt001> Sysi, btw i am on ubuntu :) better that i have lots of choice xfce,shell,unity....
<Sysi> I might switch back to *buntu on 12.04, though I'm thinking about arch with kde, fedora xfce currently
<incorrect> how can i have xubuntu extend my desktop over my external monitor and my laptop screen
<incorrect> so far they just mirror, 11.04 they used to extend
<Sysi> nvidia/ati tool or arandr
<incorrect> no ui?
<Sysi> they're all GUI
<Sysi> default display settings are lacky
<incorrect> they were there in 11.04
<Sysi> should be the same in 11.10
<incorrect> nope, loads of regression in 11.10
<incorrect> i think a lot of things broke for them with ubuntu going to gtk3
<incorrect> by default it auto detected my screens and got it right, resolutions etc
<Sysi> xubuntu always has used mirroring by default, afaik
<incorrect> didn't for me
<Sysi> starting gnome services might do that
<incorrect> could be
<incorrect> ah yes i could well have enabled that first
<incorrect> lets try!
<incorrect> yep, i must have enabled gnome sessions stuff
<incorrect> now i found a tool that made bootable distros easily
<hobgoblin> ochosi: glad I did that compiz stuff in vbox - killed it completely :)
<ochosi> hehe
<nikolam> Anyone using xubuntu installed on kernel module ZFS file system? (available from PPA during install)
<elfy> ochosi: though I Wish I'd done a snapshot ...
<Sysi> elfy: how did it break? do you have oracle extension pack installed
<Sysi> I think it's needed for proper 3D
<elfy> mmm - not sure - I know I had the virtualbox-ose-guest-x11 package installed
<elfy> sorry for the nicks - just cycling through them so they don't get stolen :p
<ochosi> elfy: well, vbox and compiz is maybe not an ideal combination anyway...
<elfy> yea - indeed :)
<elfy> no idea where the autostart things are to remove them in recovery - will look later - got to fly now for a while
<ochosi> elfy: btw, why not just register your nick/s?
<incorrect> are there any plans to fix this stupid sound muting problem?
<elfy> ochosi: they are - but if they're not used for 6 months they're fair game apparently
<ochosi> that is true (and makes sense imo)
<ochosi> incorrect: there are plans, and in fact if you uninstall pulseaudio there's no problem
<incorrect> ochosi, what other problems might that introduce?
<incorrect> if you don't have a sound service, you end up with one app with a lock on the sound subsystem?
<Sysi> if you remove pulseaudio, alsa will be used directly
<TheSheep> not if your sound card has multiple channels
<Sysi> may causes problems if you have multiple sound devices
<ochosi> i think you can always reinstall pulseaudio if you get in trouble
<Sysi> yup
<ochosi> i've done it a few times, without any problems/regressions
<Sysi> I like how on fedora pulse=alsa, when I open alsamixer I have pulse as default soundcard
<Sysi> on ubuntu PCM works totally randomly with pulse
<incorrect> i will live with the mute problem until its fixed
<Sysi> on arch I have no problems with linux 3.1 on virtualbox, but xubuntu 11.10 shuts down really slowly
<elfy> what is this mute problem?
<Sysi> unmuting fails
<elfy> oh - yea noticed that - worked around it
<ochosi> elfy: how did you work around it?
<ochosi> (the unmute problem)
<elfy> don't use mute - nothing particularly exotic - nor very helpful to anyone else I'm afraid
<starn> hello, i know amarok is kubuntu application but i am in xubuntu... is there away to reduce how much memory it uses it's using 259,316k.. thats like as much as the entire OS by it self with Teampspeak 3 running...
<starn> otherwise does anyone have a suggestion for a better player that uses way less memory like i'm kinda ok with 20-30mb.. but prefer around 10mb..
<starn> i'd also like to have lyrics thing like amarok has..
<knome> starn, nope, no way to affect how much memory amarok uses.
<knome> starn, have you looked at gmusicbrowser, the default for xubuntu?
<knome> starn, i don't know what kind of lyrics plugin amarok has nowadays, but you can have lyrics in gmb too
<starn> knome: yes i looked at it.. it used about 36mb ish..idle don't know if it increases while playing.. only reasion i am worried about memory usage is i only have 1gb ram.
<knome> starn, it's one of the lightest players
<starn> knome: i take it i am not going to get any lighter than unless i use a commandline player such as moc than..
<knome> probably not, but i'm not sure
<starn> knome: alright. well i do multi boot.. and it uses about same as winamp.. so i guess i can live with it. heh.
<knome> yeah. it's pretty nice really.
<subspider> hi
<knome> hello
<starn> knome: it will handle a extremely large library of music right? i've seen some program completly freeze up due to the size of a library i have.
<starn> hello subspider.
<knome> starn, yes, it'll handle large libs
<Sysi> starn: maybe deadbeef, though I don't know if it has lyrics plugin
<Sysi> (you shouldn't run out 1GB with amarok and browser very easily)
<starn> Sysi: alright i'll look into that while i wait for this to scan my lib.. and i am a heavy multitasker.. often had to do stuff CLI due to memory. i like to play games as well. and just running my Teamspeak 3 and browser and amarok. tends to have lots of audio lag. i am honestly used to ubuntu's stuff which i guess technically this is ubuntu? tried kubuntu loved amarok haha and disliked the bloatedness and hate how ubuntu has unity and the interface and xubuntu
<elfy> starn: you could have a look at clementine
<Sysi> basically all buntu's are the same
<Sysi> you could buy some ram?
<starn> Sysi: i noticed they are. seeing how i've tried those 3.. kinda still able to switch between em freely. for i never removed.. and i'm currently to poor to buy ram.. and yes i know i can get 1gb for 10 dollars on newegg
<starn> elfy: i will look into that as well
<starn> oh Sysi thats really neat deadbeef is avalable for my phone.
<elfy> starn: also I think some of the mod clients have lyric support - I say think - most of the music I listen to is lyricless or I've listened to them for so long I know the lyrics - so I tend to not notice lyric plugins
<elfy> ario does apparently
<starn> elfy: i have terrible memory as a human.. haha
<elfy> I have one of those as well I'm told
<starn> clementine looks nice it even supports windows.....  and looks like old amarok?? if i am not mistaking?
<Sysi> IIRC it is replica of amarok 1.4
<elfy> it is - I've been using it for a long time now - I used to flit about all over the place with music players
<starn> well seeing how thats the version i fell in love with this will probably be perfect if it's in my memory useage standards.
<starn> i really am liking how they have a windows version for that was something i was sad about amarok.
<elfy> starn: http://i.imgur.com/8pH58.png
<Sysi> I'd like to find alternative to rhythmbox, how freaking hard is it to make simple player that sorts songs based on what you type
<elfy> I think there's a windows amarok now
<Sysi> I always fed up setting up GMB
<elfy> Sysi: apparently it's very
<starn> amaroks windows version is kinda buggy.. and has been so for awhile.. and rhythmbox has always been my second choice.
<Sysi> rhythmbox is buggy, banshee is usable but not very nice or light
<knome> starn, there is a "rhythmbox" layout for gmusicbrowser, if you like/have adjusted to the looks of it
<Sysi> netbook layout would be pretty good if it was just a list of songs, and I'd get next song on the list by default
<starn> so do you think it would be safe to upgrade to 64bit from what i understand you can install 32bit in 64bit now... and i am looking into all these suggestions and reading details. and if they appeal to me i'm gonna try them so far two is on the list.. deadbeef i am gonna look up on the android market haha.
<Sysi> if you're cpu supports amd64 you can run 64bit or i686
<Sysi> *your
<Sysi> you can't really change current installation's architechture, but you can run 32bit apps on 64
<starn> i have amd64.. i used to have ubuntu 10.10 64 until my entire hard drive failed. and i accidently clicked on the wrong download with out noticing.
<starn> i know.. i would have to uninstall this more likely after backing up important files.
<Sysi> 64 doesn't really give any advantage with 1GB
<starn> very true.
<starn> i do intend to get more when i can afford it.
<starn> if not an entire new pc.. but if thats the case the question wouldn't matter. haha
<Sysi> I'd need to move some data around so I could have virtual machines on SSD,
<Sysi> I could run two or three with 4GB
<starn> i know it's normally a bad idea to do this but walmart is selling a computer for 699 with 16gb ram and amd 64 3.2 quad core.. really thinking about saving for that..
<Sysi> you probably could build machine with similar specs for cheaper
<starn> so far with my pricing i can't :\ than again i always want a video card which i already have..
<starn> but with 16gb i would never need windows more likely. a virtual machine set to use 8gb would probably run high end games with a good enough video card right?
<starn> well would never have to boot out of linux.
<Sysi> 3D isn't that great with virtualization
<starn> hmm... well that's ok.. PC's normally have windows installed i could do dual.. but this is more of a dream atm.. seeing how i can't pay for $10 1gb stick of ram... haha
<starn> xubuntu does not use gnome correct? it uses xfce? and if so do they plan to make it like gnome 3? for a heads up would be nice before they do so i won't upgrade.
<Sysi> not for the foreseeable future
<starn> thank goodness! welp i found my new home haha
<Sysi> it's always been your home, you were just lost for a while :P
<starn> already enjoying the random background switching every 5 minutes. probably so.. i was lost in gnome 2 :P
<starn> hey my music lib managed to freeze gmusicbrowser...
<knome> is it still importing?
<starn> it froze on "checking length/bitrate
<knome> ochosi will know more about gmb
<knome> but afaik it needs to do that once
<starn> the computer got super slow while importing but i assumed this was due to the massive amounts of songs... don't help they're on 2tb hard drive.
<ochosi> yes, only once
<knome> and it might take some time for a large collection
<ochosi> thing is it checks the real length of the mp3s – meaning that takes a bit if they don't a vbr header
<starn> they was on this hard drive which is 160gb but it was eventually to small. so they got moved to the 2tb.. i think there is 6000-7000 without vbr headers.
<starn> oh yay it unfreeze
<Sysi> bigger disk should be faster
<starn> i thought so my self.
<Sysi> newer and "tighter"
<starn> don't help i believe i have enough songs to fill my windows harddrive.
<starn> it's 320gb...
<starn> this is all music i've gotten from CD's from friends family etc and that i got since i was 12..... so it's about 11 years worth of music history haha
<starn> so what do you guys use untu systems for?? i know music thus far i assume internet. basically everything an avg user uses windows for? plus for the added safety? i like to use it for the cli and ease of use compaired to windows.. like it's been so long since i used dos... i tried to and i couldn't figure it out for the life of me.... so i installed cygwin.. haha
<elfy> I use it to annoy the kids ,,,
<starn> that's an good idea actually
<GridCube> :) people this channel is for support :)
<GridCube> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<elfy> GridCube: yea I know - no-one appears to be about though
<Sysi> GMB shimmer-netbook, how do I make it to switch to next song when currently played one ends? now it just jumps to some random song
<Sysi> well, it jumps always to same song but I have no idea where it picks that
<Sysi> "playing" from popup menu seems to do nothing or something completely random
<Sysi> I managed to do it on desktop-layout but that's just awful
<Sysi> argh, something that complicated with *very* basic stuff definitely should not be default
<GridCube> Sysi, thats because, GMB its really bad media player, you think that you have searched your music collection, when in factyou just filtered the "view" of a current "playlist"
<GridCube> use any other media player, i recommend guayadeque
<knome> i don't think it's justifiable to say gmb is a bad player if it happens to do some things different than the other media players you might have used
<Sysi> it would be more rightful to say that it's a bit illogical/unclear
<GridCube> if you have to learn a whole new philosophy just to play some music, its bad. even more when its not clearly explicit, when there is no clear way to search your collection and add stuff to a playlist, like any, from the dawn of time, did.
<knome> a bit, the complete truth is that it is just working in a different than other media players which makes it maybe a bit hard to grasp
<GridCube> thats, from my humble opinion, its bad
<knome> use the queue, or the filters.
<knome> they are really easy-to-use
<GridCube> i don't even know what those are
<GridCube> i got extremely frustrated with gmb and went for a good media player instead
<knome> the queue is simply a play queue on the left hand side, it's one of the tabs
<Sysi> if rhythmbox starts breaking too bad, I go for JuK or banshee
<knome> drag-and-drop there, and those tracks will play next
<Sysi> it could be wise to reconsider default player for next LTS, though I can't think of any really good candidate :/
<GridCube> Sysi, try guayadeque :D its pretty good
<GridCube> Sysi, i proposed a change, but i was said "nope"
<knome> we've changed the default player twice quite lately.
<knome> i think that proves it's a matter of taste, and we can't please everyone.
<Sysi> I think it has changed on almost every version since 8.04
<knome> not really. first to exaile and then to gmb.
<knome> that makes it two.
<Sysi> 8.04 had rhythmbox, at some point it was Listen, then Exaile and now GMB
<knome> right, listen...
<knome> i think it was listen for maybe one cycle
<knome> that was good when we switched to it, but then it got totally borked
<Sysi> banshee would be pretty good but it requires mono
<Sysi> more deps than rhythmbox, even if it works betterly
<knome> pulls a lot of stuff.
<hobgoblin> I don't personally think that the choice of music players by default will ever be perfect - but I can see gmb not being such a good one - but that's just my opinion and based purely on the fact I couldn't get my head around the way it wanted to work
<knome> hobgoblin, mmh. i kind of liked listen, since it was really really really simple and easy-to-use. too bad something went wrong.
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> I always had trouble with the way that various media players dealt with the sort of silly playlists I have - I settled on amarok 1.x then they released 2 and I started again lol
<Sysi> I didn't like it, maybe my opinion about simple is too simple
<hobgoblin> listen or amarok ? or both
<Sysi> listen, but amarok too :P
<hobgoblin> :p
<hobgoblin> I install version 2 every now and again and rapidly uninstall it - latest attempt was last night lol - takes longer for it to read my music lib than to install and uninstall
<hobgoblin> clementine is quick with it's first read and then stays quick
<starn> i have a fairly weird question.. in windows 7 i can have music come through speakers and VoIP or games or what ever through headphones.. and other way around... is this possible in xubuntu?
<starn> and that is at the same time with out having to unplug heaphones from front jacks and speakers from rear or anything really special..
<GridCube> starn, it should be possible, yes
<GridCube> try setting your programs to use different outputs
<starn> hmmmm... i only have alsa and pulse that i am aware of and totally tried that... this is gonna become come complex process isn't it? :(
<starn> and now with you saying it's possible i will probably spend countless hours trying to figure this out.
<Sysi> install pavucontrol and see if you can set it up with that
<starn> alright Sysi.. btw my two test programs are Teamspeak 3 and gmusicbrowser.
<starn> Sysi: that sadly does not give me anymore options than what i already have.
<starn> i did learn for Audio recording aka micophone i use Alsa... dunno what i use for play back.
<starn> has anyone have suggestion? or should i ask this in the ubuntu channel?
<ochosi> stupid skype doesn't accept my gtk-theme *and* changes my mousecursor in oneiric – any experiences as to why this happens?
<Sysi> does it use Qt theming?
<baizon_> yes
<ochosi> yup
<ochosi> before exporting "GTK2_RC_FILES=$HOME/.gtkrc-2.0" helped, but not anymore
<Sysi> I think it can affect cursor, does skype have settings for selecting theming?
<ochosi> yeah, but they don't work anymore in oneiric
<sburjan`> Hello. I have just finished installing 11.10 and I wanted to install openssh-server, but I don't see it in the packge list ? could someone tell me what's the package name, or why the package has been removed from xubuntu repos ?
<Sysi> it should be there, refresh your package lists
<Sysi> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.8p1-7ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 331 kB, installed size 876 kB
<sburjan`> Sysi: thanks, I had to run update
<Sysi> you should do that every time you're installing something (if not on same day/hour)
<sburjan`> Sysi: now a dumb question. I have to connect to a remote SSH Server from the File Manager, but I don't find any option to do that
<ochosi> sburjan`: in case you have all the packages needed installed you can press ctrl+l and just enter the remote location (e.g. user@ssh://myserver)
<sburjan`> the open button is not clickable. I am trying: username@192.168.0.45://home/username
<Sysi> you may need to install gvfs-backends
<sburjan`> do I have to reboot ?
<sburjan`> nope, didn't work
<GridCube> what problem do you have sburjan` ?
<sburjan`> GridCube: tryong to conenct to a ssh host from File Manager
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> never could make that kind of thing
<GridCube> but the easiest(safer) way to do things like that is to mount them on fstab
<GridCube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<Sysi> I wouldn't say safer
<GridCube> >never could make that kind of thing
<Sysi> sburjan`: you may need to restart thunar, "killall thunar" or relogin
<sburjan`> Sysi: I rebooted, manager to advance a little bit. Trying with ssh:username@192.168.0.45://home/username .. and I get a "No hostname specified" error
<sburjan`> ok, I'm in. damn syntax :)
<EagleScreen> hi
<GridCube> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<EagleScreen> Xubuntu 11.10 is giving me a very good impresion
<GridCube> :D
<EagleScreen> I think Software Origins should be under System, not under Configuration, it would have more sense for me
<kirill> hello there
<kirill> please help me how i can up soun in headphones,
<kirill> ?
<GridCube> kirill, try alsamixer
<GridCube> if that doesnt work use pavucontrol
<kirill> i turn it in max in mixer but it still very bad
<sburjan`> does xubuntu use pulse-audio ?
<kirill> yes
<GridCube> yes
<kirill> but without headphones sound is ok
<GridCube> kirill, thats from pavucontrol?
<kirill> alsamixer
<GridCube> try the other one
<kirill> how i can install pavucontrol?
<GridCube> sudo apt-get installs pavucontrol
<GridCube> without the s
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<kirill> senk u i try it now
<GridCube> kirill, also check that your heaephones work anywhere else
<EagleScreen> dont you agree with me in moving Software Origins? i am talking about Applications menu
<GridCube> EagleScreen, thats a devel question
<GridCube> it should go to #xubuntu-devel
<GridCube> :)
<Michi74390> hi! I've just switched to xubuntu and it's awesome so far. Just one thing: the touchpad clicking does not always work and it's quite hard to drag windows around only with the pad
<Michi74390> any idea what I can do about it?
<kirill> install last version of xubuntu
<Michi74390> i am on xubuntu 11.10
<kirill> what ver of xubuntu d u have?
<kirill> o
<kirill> hmm
<kirill> in last version this problem was on my laptop but in 11.10 all ok
<Michi74390> hm
<kirill> try to install xfce from them web
<kirill> mb
<Michi74390> actually it's not too bad, I just have to almost punch the touchpad to click
<kirill> mb its better for u to use normal mouse
<tinrib> Good evening, anyone around?
<baizon_> yes
<tinrib> Hi there. Do you know how to add 'stuff' to the xubuntu desktop XFCE?
<tinrib> Like a clock, weather etc?
<RiceKing> Hi all, I did a fresh isntall of Xubuntu 11.10  Is there an easy way to setup dual monitor?  Perhaps an app or command?
<tinrib> Hi RiceKing, I just saw a web page on how to do that. Google it?
<baizon> RiceKing: i would recommend arandr
<Sysi> tinrib: check out conky
<tinrib> thanks
<baizon> tinrib: or desklets
<RiceKing> conky and arandr  I will give those a go.
<baizon> RiceKing: no no conky wasnt for you
<baizon> it was for tinrib
<RiceKing> oh ok
<baizon> for you its only arandr
<RiceKing> OK thnak you
<RiceKing> *thank you
<baizon> its a nice tool to configure multiple displays
<tinrib> About dual monitors - does dvi to 2 vga splitter cable work?
<RiceKing> both dvi
<tinrib> oh, cheers, my pc is old skool
<tinrib> only have a vga and dvi out
<tinrib> no dual dvi
<knome> tinrib, why don't you use and adapter for vga
<tinrib> knome, so use dvi to vga adapter and then the other vga at the same time?
<tinrib> I want dual monitors like RiceKing but on old kit
<knome> well, i don't know if a splitter works. but with an adapter, should work
<tinrib> haven't done dual monitors on linux ever. have 10 monitors at work and that's all splitter cables
<Sysi> if you don't have DVI display, adapter works well
<tinrib> the video card has dvi and vga connectors, can i use both at the same time, sorry if that sounds too newbie
<Sysi> you can
<RiceKing> Arandr did the trick for my dual screen but doesn't retain the settings after rebbot.
<RiceKing> *reboot
<tinrib> oh well, i may just get that second monitor then
<tinrib> spent a load of time looking for a splitter cable for nothing today, nice
<Sysi> RiceKing: export script with it and put it to autostart
<knome> well i suppose it depends on the graphics card too
<RiceKing> Where is auto start folder located?
<Sysi> settings → sessions and startup → autostart
<RiceKing> sweet thanks, I will go now and try
<Sysi> knome: I haven't heard about card that supports only one card, though I had card that only supported two even if it had four outputs
<knome> only one monitor
<knome> :)
<Sysi> yes :D
<knome> mmh, yeah, but it's not given that all will
<RiceKing> I exported Arandr settings and added to the startup but is not working
<RiceKing> I have to double click manually the script in order to get my dual screen settings back
<phunyguy> lol @ the username RiceKing.  Any relation to the restaurant?  (Sorry I know off topic)
<RiceKing> No, LOL.... I just love Asian girls.... but who doesn't
<knome> phunyguy, may i ask you... if you know about -offtopic, why didn't you ask him to join there? :P
<phunyguy> knome, meh.
<incorrect> can use ubuntu one with xfce?
<Myrtti> sure, the file manager plugin wont be there but otherwise it works
<incorrect> i could replace thunar with nautilus?
<Sysi> if you want
<Myrtti> I've never seen the need for the filemanager plugin but I guess someone might find it useful
<incorrect> not sure what the file manager plugin does
<incorrect> which media player should i use these days?
<Sysi> something you like
<incorrect> maybe i will just go with the default
 * GridCube sighs
<Sysi> rhythmbox/banshee/gmusicbrowser/amarok/clementine/deadbeef
<TheSheep> qudolibet
<TheSheep> quodlibet
<w30> Any one know how to make the xfce4 desktop single click?
<Sysi> I think that's not currently possible
<w30> I have double click troubles, using explorer in Windows95 I kept moving the windows folder into the printer spool *sigh*
<Sysi> using panel(s) is much more handy anyway :p
<w30> Sysi, what do you mean using panels?
<w30> Sysi, making app launchers in the panel? I like to open a bunch text files I have on my Desktop like grocery list, phone lists, whatever.
<Sysi> for static files that would work on panel too (I like my desktop empty)
<w30> Sysi, good for you; I use my desktop for a staging area and quick access to a few docs
<Sysi> w30: I open thunar faster from panel than get desktop visible :P
<Sysi> everyone has different ways of doing stuff
<w30> Sysi, so I left that Unity abortion for xfce4
<phunyguy> I actually prefer Unity.
<phunyguy> went back and forth for about a year.
<Sysi> I prefer gnome-shell over unity
<phunyguy> ack.  now THAT is an abortion.  And a topic for !offtopic.
<Sysi> I'll try setting up compiz next.. otherly I'll switch from xfce to kde
<phunyguy> ooooh I love KDE, just never have any stability with it.
<Sysi> 4.7 is feeling pretty good, I didn't switch earlier because of stability
<w30> I'm also trying Enlightenment but it's quite foreign to me as far as configuring goes so far
<phunyguy> good luck with that.
 * w30 is going to try 'em all I quess
 * w30 wonders if lxde single clicks?
<Sysi> how could I change text color in topicbar of irssi? (where in theme file)
<Myrtti> hold on, let me check
<Myrtti> oh.
<Myrtti> nevermind then.
<knome> lol
<Sysi> well, that didn't work out properly
<Myrtti> what did you use
<Myrtti> I was going to suggest topicsbstart
<Sysi> I changed sb = " %c[%n$*%c]%n"; but something apparently went wrong
<Sysi> ah, removed *} at the end of some line accidentally
<Sysi> well, %c[%n$*%c]%b"; doesn't work
<WalterN> a factor of 10 less ppl... lol
<WalterN> anyway, I've got three screens, trying to figure out how to arrange them so they are not all mirrored (showing the same thing)
<Myrtti> WalterN: is your GPU by any chance NVidia?
<WalterN> no, AMD radeon HD 6870
<Myrtti> hm, then there may be some hope of getting it to work with arandr/grandr
<Sysi> hrm, now I lost settings from my theme file
<WalterN> in gnome there was a handy little checkbox in one of the settings that switched between mirroring or not
<WalterN> herm, dont see where to change microphone/speaker settings either
<Sysi> Myrtti: I couldn't fint out how to change that color, I started again from default
<Sysi> I wonder if this would be good moment to have a break from irc
#xubuntu 2011-11-20
<preecher> on my xubuntu 11.10 vids are very laggy on youtube-  any ideas why?
<GridCube> preecher, because flash its pretty bad on linux?
<GridCube> also lately its just failing, at least for me
<preecher> o ok
<GridCube> you could install flash-aid as a firefox plugin
<GridCube> its intention is to fix many problems of flash on ubuntu
<preecher> i'll try that thanks GridCube
<GridCube> :) hope things go well
<preecher> seems my probs just started last few days
<GridCube> yes mine too
<GridCube> i get broken flash every 4 minutes since last update
<preecher> well at least i know others are hving probs as well---
<spanther> well for me flash works just fine o.o
<GridCube> :) ha
<spanther> i'm watching internet streams with flash video hours and hours :)
<preecher> well leave it to me to speak to soon-)
<GridCube> see spanther http://imagebin.org/184841
<GridCube> just tried it
<GridCube> not even jocking
<GridCube> jokeing?
<spanther> oh your plugin just crashed heh :)
<spanther> wait, let me install all updates ^^
<GridCube> :P yes
<spanther> um, my system was actualized allready :)
<spanther> flash doesn't crash here (firefox too)
<spanther> not on my netbook and not on my desktop too
<preecher> well i installed the flash aid addon---seems to be some better but not entirely sure its just in my mind--i'll give it a day or two and see
<ToeTag> Hello everyone
<GridCube> hello
<ToeTag> Grid, this is my first time using IRC - this room is for xubuntu-talk right?
<GridCube> :) yes indeed
<ToeTag> awesome! I did my very first linux install about a week ago - so exciting
<GridCube> you can use the tab key to autocomplete users names, so they will get highlighted and know you are talking to them
<GridCube> ;D congratulations!
<GridCube> :D how is it going?
<ToeTag> GridCube, wow cool trick! You know, it's going well, I had NO idea what I was doing but I got a working build. To be candid, I *did* use a windows installer though (installed xubuntu through windows OS)....is that cheating? :P
<GridCube> wubi eh, well, we all start somewhere :)
<ToeTag> yeah exactly
<ToeTag> not stopping there!
<ToeTag> i want to do gentoo or like archlinux from scratch sometimes soon $$$ hah
<GridCube> ToeTag, the tab trick is really importan in linux in fact, you can, and should, use it on terminals too, to autocomplete program names
<ToeTag> !! my first *technical* learned trick
<ubottu> ToeTag: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GridCube> XD ToeTag thats a bit too much i think
<ToeTag> ubottu, i can't tell!
<ubottu> ToeTag: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GridCube> oh, ToeTag i pressent you to kubot, he is a bot
<GridCube> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ToeTag> GridCube, interesting
<GridCube> well, its technically a it, but we call him he
<GridCube> :)
<ToeTag> haha
<ToeTag> GridCube, what's your linux pedigree...how did you get into all this
<GridCube> ToeTag, if you don't have a support question you should go to #xubuntu-offtopic
<GridCube> here is for helping people with problems :D
<ToeTag> GridCube, oh i have them !
<ToeTag> alright i'll dig right in
<GridCube> you know how to change channels?
<GridCube> its easy type:
<GridCube> /j #xubuntu-offtopic
<ToeTag> first, in regards to optimizing speed on low-spec machines, would you say xubuntu or lubuntu to be superior
<GridCube> lubuntu, by far
<ToeTag> i was completely overwhelmed by all the different opinions, and the fact that different 'desktops' can be installed on different distros
<GridCube> :D yes thats fun
<ToeTag> lubuntu would be more streamlined than linux mint xdfe i think it was?
<GridCube> i guess so, i never used mint
<GridCube> well i lie, once in 2009
<ToeTag> the distro is for a weenie netbook, and i only really need bare bones - trying to find what would be the fastest
<GridCube> :) ToeTag mind if we continue this on offtopic?
<ToeTag> not at all, i'm sorry grid
<GridCube> :D don't worry
<mikodo> I am lost.. What is the difference between #xfce in Freenode and #xfce in Ubuntu-servers... they are different I see... Why have more than one IRC?
<mikodo__> Ya, I am lost.. this is #Xubuntu, is it on #ubuntu servers and Freenode or are they different
<GridCube> they are the same
<GridCube> :)
<mikodo__> GridCube, So, it doesn't matter from where I log in from then?
<mikodo__> I guess, I could do it from FF too
<GridCube> sure
<mikodo__> GridCube, Thanks1
<GridCube> :)
<tyrok> Hi!  I run with a dark theme, and when I upgraded from Natty to Oneiric, a bunch of my GTK-based programs (gedit, rhythmbox, etc.) now have a light theme.  XFCE's GTK theme is set correctly, and everything else in XFCE is showing a light theme, except inside of certain programs.  Any ideas?
<tyrok> I should mention that as best I can recall, the programs that now have a light theme formerly ran with the same dark theme as the rest of the system in Natty.
<GridCube> tyrok, some programs on 11.10 use gtk3
<GridCube> some other do not
<GridCube> this causes problems
<tyrok> Ah, I hadn't thought of that.
<tyrok> Not being very familiar with GTK3 yet, is there a way to change the theme?
<tyrok> Or is it the same theme and the theme just needs to be updated to work with GTK3?
<GridCube> :( sorry tyrok i dont know
<tyrok> Well, thanks for the pointer anyway.  I may be able to fix this thing yet.
<tyrok> GridCube: That was it exactly, by the way.  Built a basic GTK3 theme to match my current dark GTK2 theme.  Not perfect yet, but it does solve that mystery!
<tyrok> Thanks for the help!
<GridCube> :D you are welcome tyrok
<GridCube> glad to help
<tyrok> Pretty cool how that works.  I may have to see if I can build a few more GTK3 themes - the selection currently seems to be a bit lacking compared to GTK2.
<ochosi> tyrok: if you're more interested in that, i could use some help porting xubuntu's default themes to gtk3
<ochosi> atm only greybird works, but i'd also like to do bluebird and albatross (the latter being a bit more tricky)
<tyrok> ochosi: You built greybird?
<ochosi> yup
<tyrok> Awesome.  That's what I used as a base for mine, since I couldn't find any others I could start from.
<ochosi> :)
<tyrok> Thanks!
<ochosi> it's not perfect, in fact there are one or two widgets i have to fix for precise
<ochosi> thanks though
<ochosi> it's nice to see it's appreciated
<ochosi> which theme did you port?
<tyrok> aud-Default
<tyrok> Two things I had trouble with: gedit's line numbers and tabs sections.
<ochosi> hum, never heard of it, link?
<tyrok> Not really.  I think it comes with Audacious.  Not sure if you can download it separately or not.
<ochosi> k, maybe a screenshot with a gtk2 and gtk3 window?
<tyrok> Not worth taking a look at the GTK3 theme yet - it's workable, but not good.
<ochosi> k
<tyrok> I'll see if I can get you a GTK2 screenshot, though.
<tyrok> #13 on here sorta shows it: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=40487
<tyrok> About the only thing in there that looks like aud-default to me is the context menu.
<ochosi> #13 is by jordanmthomas and doesn't show any screener...
<ochosi> oh strange
<ochosi> in #15 (a reply-quote) the link is visible
<tyrok> Ah, it's actually called Divinorum.
<ochosi> but it's tiny
<ochosi> ok, i'll google it, but i think i heard of it before
<tyrok> This, but with white text instead of blue: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Themes/Divinorum-Blue-OriginalSeed-70081.shtml
<ochosi> that's pretty much super-glossy :)
<Josh_Stevenson43> is this network better than geekshed
<tyrok> ochosi: This is it: http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Divinorum?content=65533
<ochosi> tyrok: yes, not sure you can do a matching theme without pixmaps, but who knows. gtk3 is lot more powerful
<tyrok> Well, at least I know where to actually download it now!  I was just modifying the system theme and mashing it up with Greybird.
<ochosi> :)
<ochosi> anyway, if you'd like to help out with bluebird or albatross feel free to ping me anytime
<tyrok> K.  I'll keep that in mind.  Might have some time later this upcoming week.
<ochosi> ok nice
 * ochosi goes to sleep now
<ochosi> see you around
<tyrok> See 'ya!
<Josh_Stevenson43> Hi
<Josh_Stevenson43> hello?
<ball> If I have two different Linux systems, should (can?) they share a swap partition?
<psycho_oreos> they can share the same swap partition yes
<ball> Thanks
<ball> brb
<ball> If I have 2G RAM, what's a sensible amount of swap?
<well_laid_lawn> ball: if you want to suspend the comp a bit over 2G, I just have a 512MB swap
<ball> Wouldn't it suspend-to-RAM?
<well_laid_lawn> not here
<well_laid_lawn> I turn it off instaed of suspending
<well_laid_lawn> ball: I should have said if you want to hibernate...
<well_laid_lawn> I never bother with either of those
<ball> I didn't know Hibernate used the swap partition
<well_laid_lawn> "Hibernating" or suspending to disk writes all the running processes to the disk (typically to the swap partition)"
<ball> Interesting
<ball> Time for me to go and install Xubuntu then.
<ball> I'll be back later.
<ball> (I hope)
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<benonsoftware> Hello all
<Sysi> Myrtti: I found a way to change topic color in .irssi/config, maybe it could be changed by adding something to theme too
<Myrtti> well let me have another look at dark winter
<Myrtti> sb_topic_bg = "%0%M"; makes it Magenta on black
<Sysi> works, thanks
<Arpad2> hi
<madnick> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Arpad2> pls, could you help me , when I plug my pendrive I cant write on is it sais its a rean-only file system
<Arpad2> read-only
<TheSheep> Arpad2: does the pendrive have a switch on it for making it read-only?
<Arpad2> TheSheep: I don't think so
<smilegreg> Hi. I'm looking for analog clock applet (if I can say so) similar to that from windows7. I have only found cairo-clock, but that one needs a lot of gnome dependencies...
<Sysi> smilegreg: for desktop or for panel?
<Arpad2> TheSheep: its this product line http://www.transcend-info.com/products/Catlist.asp?LangNo=0&modno=281
<TheSheep> Arpad2: is it formatted as fat or ntfs?
<TheSheep> Arpad2: what does it say if you type 'mount' in terminal when it's mounted?
<Arpad2> TheSheep: fat32
<Myrtti> smilegreg: I use adesklets myself for getting a desktop widget clock
<Arpad2> TheSheep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/744151/
<smilegreg> Myrtti: thanks, but I've just installed cairo-clock sucessfully, it _does_not_ need any of gnome dependencies. My fault, sorry.
<TheSheep> Arpad2: looks like it's mounted rw
<Arpad2> TheSheep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/744115/
<Arpad2> terminal> dmesg
<TheSheep> ouch, looks like broken filesystem
<Arpad2> line 841
<TheSheep> try reformatting
<Arpad2> ok
<TheSheep> you can format it with startup disk creator
<Arpad2> I'm listening :)
<TheSheep> system->startup disk creator, select your disk and click 'erase disk'
<TheSheep> of course backup all your data before that
<Arpad2> its not nececary, its already on the hars drive
<Arpad2> ok, I've erased it
<Arpad2> TheSheep: it worked. Thaknks a lot!
<FOCUS-HERE> I am doing a apt-get upgrade. If i want to stop the upgrade/shudown my pc will the progress done in downloading the updates be saved?'
<cablop> hmm
<cablop> hello
<cablop> i need a little help
<knome> hello
<knome> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cablop> i have a server with unity and gnome3 installed, but i want to install xfce to it, i am not sure if the xfce-desktop package will overwrite the lightdm or the gdm and change other things, i don't want to, i just want to have another option, but i don't want to change the startup and other things
<cablop> hmmm that thing to say don't ask to ask, but when i ask no answer seems so rude...
<knome> xubuntu-desktop will overwrite some appearance settings as far as i know, but no startup settings should be changed
<cablop> what is the package to install xfce? just to have the minimal set of apps? i don't need office replacements or alike
<cablop> hmmm
<cablop> i have to restart, give me a minute
<knome> xfce4, but please note that everything might not work as expected
<knome> and you won't get the default xubuntu looks
<cablop> xfce4, hmm,
<cablop> i just need the panels and terminal and other things
<cablop> it is intended to launch it remotely via nx
<cablop> not to use directly
<cablop> on fron o the machine
<cablop> *front for that i will keep gnome3
<cablop> anyway, brb
<knome> you can try if the xfce4 package works for you
<sburjan`> Hello. Any way to restore the bottom panel if I accidentally deleted it ?
<TheSheep> sburjan`: settings->panel and create a panel and put everything you want on it
<eNepper> How do I make sure that numlock is activ at the login screen? Im running Xubuntu 11.10
<ochosi> eNepper: i think you can use "numlockx on" to set it on by default. throwing that into the autostarted applications could/should work
<sidney> Just installed X parole cant play music "You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
<sidney> parole ask do you have a decoder?
<sidney> is a decoder the same as codex
<ochosi> sidney: you need to install more gstreamer-plugins
<sidney> I found them thanks
<sidney> wondering is parole lighter than vlc
<Da|Mummy> whenever i try and install xubuntu on my netbook, the install boot stops at " * Stopping System V runlevel compatibility         [ OK ]
<ball> I've got my daughter's machine set to automatically log in when she turns it on but it still prompts for a password before joining the wireless LAN.  Is there some way of having the PC join the network automatically?
<madnick> what version do you use?
<madnick> Because it should remember the password if you clicked that option
<prouter> hi I wonder can anyone help me, i need to permanently make and amendment to the grub kernel line, i can temporarily edit it on startup but i want to permenantly amend it
<hobgoblin> prouter: if you are editing the line in grub - then edit /etc/default/grub and add it there
<hobgoblin> prouter: in this line - add it between the "" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<hobgoblin> gksudo leafpad /etc/default/grub
<hobgoblin> prouter: run sudo update-grub when finished - should be there on the next boot, might though be worth saying what you do when temporarily edit on startup :)
<Da|Mummy> im having a bit of trouble installing xubuntu, help anyone?
<hobgoblin> Da|Mummy: what you having trouble with exactly - if I can help I will :)
<Da|Mummy> i cant livecd or install it from my sd card onto atom netbook
<Da|Mummy> whenever i try and install xubuntu on my netbook, the install boot stops at " * Stopping System V runlevel compatibility         [ OK ]
<Da|Mummy> im currently trying to reformat the sd again, and recreate the boot image from ubuntu startup disc creator
<hobgoblin> Da|Mummy: just to make sure the iso is ok - did you check the md5sum - I assume not
<Da|Mummy> hmm i can check real quick
<hobgoblin> pointless burning or whatever to get the boot medium if the iso's no good
<hobgoblin> I would
<hobgoblin> you know how
<Da|Mummy> md5sum in terminal
<Da|Mummy> 5eaf65ba12f74b6c5b912cce2dae1762
<hobgoblin> xubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<hobgoblin> looks good :)
<Da|Mummy> k. any other ideas?
<Da|Mummy> i was able to install ubuntu and kubuntu from the same sd card onto the same netbook
<hobgoblin> 11.10 versions?
<Da|Mummy> had minor trouble with kubuntu, got error msg vesamenu.c32: Not a COM32R image" nothing a "Tab>live" didnt sort out though
<hobgoblin> maybe try some of the boot options - I'd start with nomodeset and acpi=off
<hobgoblin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<hobgoblin> you can get to that when you get the man and keyboard pic at boot - hit any key and F6
<hobgoblin> not sure I can help more though
<Da|Mummy> will give it a shot
<hobgoblin> Da|Mummy: try the nomodeset - seems to be that error appears when there's graphics problems
<hobgoblin> or at least one of the things I've seen points at that
<hobgoblin> sorry I can't be of more help
<deltaray2> If I run pianobar, then try to play a sound using sox play, the play errors out with "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave play FAIL formats: can't open output file `default': snd_pcm_open error: Device or resource busy"
<deltaray2> Should I be specifying a device or something in sox play or in pianobar?  Why would one block the other?
<deltaray2> Actually, it seems that pianobar in general is blocking sound.
<Da|Mummy> no luck with nomodeset, stuck at same msg, with acpi=off, its gotten me to a white screen though
<hobgoblin> Da|Mummy: sorry then - hang about for a while, people on different timezones come in and out - and it's sunday evening (at least here it is)
<hobgoblin> good luck
<Da|Mummy> thanks
<knome> Da|Mummy, you could try #ubuntu as well as this isn't a xubuntu-specific issue
<xubuntu722> hello
<xubuntu722> hello tsaavik
<zus> hello, does anyone use the Guake drop down Terminal? how can i get it to be just under the top panel? right now it's above the pannel
<GridCube> i use tilda
<GridCube> and it gets over the panel
<zus> well more clearly it opens  infront of the pannel, rather than from beneath
<GridCube> it should open over it
<GridCube> its not meant to be open all the time
<zus> well with windows open the top lines get all muddles when tansparency is enables...i supposed i can move the  panel but id rather not.
<GridCube> you could move guake
<zus> i never used it before thought id try something i thought it would  open from beneath the panel not so much from above it...
<zus> how is tilde? are theyre any differences? between Guake and tilda?
<GridCube> ls
<GridCube> there should be some
<GridCube> but i never used guak
<GridCube> zus, http://imagebin.org/184916
<zus> looking now
<zus> nice, i was looking  for more of this http://guake.org/attachment/ticket/190/guake-metacity.jpeg
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> you can say it to start anywhere you want
<zus> but the page was saying if i had compix which i dont.
<zus> im getting http://guake.org/attachment/ticket/190/guake-compiz.jpeg  but  both my panel and Guake have transparency.
<GridCube> zus, in tilda yo can say it at what point start
<GridCube> http://imagebin.org/184917
<GridCube> see i told it to open at 72
<GridCube> on Y position
<zus> so the text gets kinda garbled, its not big a deal. i guess it didt do wot i expected -
<zus> nice, ill dbl check see if i missed similar options...
<GridCube> yo should move it on the Y postion
<zus> i ll try even to set it as if i had the issue with compiz, maybe itll move down just enough to no obstruct the panel
<zus> hmm i just realized  your text is in espanol :)
<GridCube> :D
<zus> GridCube,  thanks,
<GridCube> np
<FusionX> how can I create a shortcut for a certain folder in panel 2 (default auto-hide xubuntu's panel at the bottom)
<knome> FusionX, create a normal app launcher and use "exo-open /path/to/yourdir/"
<FusionX> knome, okay
<knome> FusionX, (or "Thunar /p/t/y/" if you want to disregard default file manager if it's ever anything else
<FusionX> knome, what is the command "exo-open" for?
<knome> that is for the default file manager
<FusionX> I thought there are prefixed with xfce4-*
<FusionX> *they are
<knome> no, exo-* are general "wrappers"
<knome> but as i said, you can just use "Thunar" insteead
<knome> -e
<varrtto> Hi
<varrtto> Im new in this channel
<varrtto> I have a doubt
<knome> about?
<varrtto> may anyone help me?
<knome> !ask | varrtto
<ubottu> varrtto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<FusionX> knome, are there any other (better) file managers for xubuntu?
<varrtto> In the desktop, the numbers of characters each icons show isn enough to show itś full name, Is there a way to change that?
<knome> FusionX, well i like Thunar. i was just proposing exo-open if you *ever* decide to change :)
<knome> varrtto, you can change the text size, but afaik you can't force the full names to be shown
<varrtto> for example, For example, my personal folder shows as "personal fold..." wich is quite anoying
<knome> varrtto, right-click desktop -> desktop settings -> tab icons -> [x] use custom font size:
<FusionX> knome, if i browse into a directory and I want to copy the location of a certain file in that directory automatically, is it possible with thunar?
<varrtto> but im comfortable with the font size
<varrtto> =/
<knome> varrtto, there's no other way
<TheSheep> FusionX: sure, just right-click on it and select 'copy'
<varrtto> may I should submit it as a blueprint for future releases...
<TheSheep> FusionX: bam! its url is in your clipboard
<knome> TheSheep, doesn't that copy the file:/// -url
<TheSheep> knome: that's the location, no?
<knome> varrtto, you should add that as a wishlist item for upstream (xfce), will not be pursued in xubuntu
<knome> TheSheep, i suppose. but location is "/home/..." also
<varrtto> ok. thanks for your time knome!
<knome> np
<FusionX> TheSheep, I mean without the "file://" prefix and two garbage characters at the end.
<TheSheep> FusionX: you do what I described, and then strip the file:// prefix :)
<TheSheep> FusionX: what garbage characters?
<FusionX> also, how do I retain copied information in the clipboard even after the program it was copied from has been quit?
<FusionX> TheSheep, "
<FusionX> "
<TheSheep> FusionX: you use a clipboard manager, like the xfce4 clipboard plugin
<knome> TheSheep, if you paste that to some text editor, there are some unicode chars.
<TheSheep> FusionX: but thunar never exits on its own
<FusionX> TheSheep: how?
<TheSheep> knome: nope, there are none, his client stripped them
<FusionX> knome, yup
<knome> TheSheep, not in irc i suppose, but if you want/need to copy to text editor
<TheSheep> FusionX: install xfce4-clipman-plugin and add it to your panel
<TheSheep> FusionX: that's just a newline
<FusionX> TheSheep, it didn't display in my irc client
<TheSheep> it's CR LF
<TheSheep> a newline
<TheSheep> I suppose it's there for the case when you copy several urls
<TheSheep> anyways, you can also add your custom command to thunar to the right-click menu, and have that command receive the path of the file or the url or whatever you want
<TheSheep> in the sendto menu
<TheSheep> http://thunar.xfce.org/documentation/C/customizing-thunar.html
<TheSheep> for example, I have a command that copies files to my www server
<FusionX> TheSheep: that will do! thanks :)
<FusionX> one last query, how do I make a program start at startup?
<FusionX> xfce4-clipman in this case
<TheSheep> FusionX: settings->sessions and startup
<TheSheep> then 'autostarted applications'
<FusionX> thanks again
<CiPi> Is anyone here?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> just us, mice
<CiPi> Damn!
<TheSheep> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<CiPi> Okay, I have just a small problem.
<CiPi> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<CiPi> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<CiPi> How can I remove this from terminal?
<CiPi> This lines...
<CiPi> When I update, I update from terminal.
<TheSheep> go to /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<TheSheep> do 'grep mozilla *'
<CiPi> I`m on it.
<TheSheep> and delete the files that show up with that address
<TheSheep> if there are none, then edit /etc/apt/sources.list with your favorite text editor
<TheSheep> and remove the two lines
<CiPi> They are there.
<TheSheep> splendid
<CiPi> Done, I removed mozillateam *, now is without any problem.
<CiPi> Anyway, that was not a problem.
<CiPi> But just anoing and it was my mistake.
<CiPi> Thanks alot TheSheep !
<sp4z> hi, does anyone know how to install the netspeed gnome applet in xubuntu 11.10? i already have xfapplet installed.
<sp4z> or any other applet which has a text representation of the bandwidth being used by a nic
<GridCube> sp4z, never heard of that
<CiPi> system load monitor
<CiPi> Install this.
<mongy> sp4z: do you mean the netspeed applet than needs compiling?
<mongy> sp4z: http://code.google.com/p/xfce4-netspeed-plugin/downloads/list this one?
<sp4z> yeah thats it
<CiPi> Install this, is much nicer. System Load Indicator :)
<sp4z> ok will check it out thanks
<mongy> sp4z: its just like the good old gnome2 version.  I had to install some libs to compile though. xfce4-dev-tools libxfce4util-dev libgtk2.0-dev libxfcegui4-dev libxfce4util-dev xfce4-panel-dev libgtop2-dev
<sp4z> yeah thanks mongy, that is the one. i will get out CiPi's recommendation and if that is not what i am looking for i will compile that one cheers.
<mongy> sp4z: I tried a few, none do what I wanted
<sp4z> CiPi, is that one a panel applet?
<sp4z> yeah i really liked that old gnome 2 applet
<mongy> sp4z: then you'll need this one
<mongy> its the same
<CiPi> Yes, is appearing after install right beside the clock in the right-up.
<sp4z> cool. thank you.
<mongy> sp4z: just ./configure and make and make install
<CiPi> inxi is another nice small script that can be implemented in Xubuntu.
<CiPi> CPU~Dual core Intel Atom CPU D525 (-HT-MCP-) clocked at 1799.938 Mhz Kernel~3.0.0-12-generic-pae i686 Up~13:19 Mem~1178.3/3001.0MB HDD~125.1GB(67.3% used) Procs~191 Client~X-Chat 2.8.8 inxi~1.7.24
<sp4z> mongy; i have compiled it however it does not appear in my add new panel items list.
<mongy> sp4z: http://imgur.com/9L9WQ  this is it
<mongy> sp4z: sp4z you probably have to configure with /usr prefix
<sp4z> oic
<mongy> sp4z: is it located in /usr/local?
<sp4z> no nothing about netspeed in there
<mongy> sp4z: use /usr as your config prefix anyway.
<mongy> I did.
<CiPi> sp4z, apt-get install indicator-multiload
<CiPi> As simple as this can`t be...
<mongy> http://code.google.com/p/xfce4-netspeed-plugin/issues/detail?id=3
<CiPi> You see the network traffic, and anything you want.
<CiPi> HDDload, ram, etc.
<sp4z> thanks that got it working. cheers CiPi i will check that out as I have a bunch of other system monitoring apps i could replace with that.
<CiPi> For now, this is the best indicator I have seen. Maybe in the future someone will make one much better, but for now this is just perfect. Lightweight and stable.
<sp4z> CiPi same issue as the netspeed applet it is not displaying in my panel applet list. or is there something else to it?
<CiPi> I don`t know, I never used netspeed.
<CiPi> I have used gnome just a bit. I don`t like it. Too much things to crash in it.
<sp4z> CiPi, sorry ignore that - it is not showing in the list though
<CiPi> :)
<mongy> netspeed is all I need
<sp4z> yeah it is good
<doc|mobile> hey, I'm trying to set up dual monitors on my machine but nvidia-settings doesn't seem to recognise that I can. Am I missing something?
<knome> doc|mobile, just to make sure, is your graphics card nvidia?
<doc|mobile> knome: hehe, yes
<knome> doc|mobile, what's the problem? it doesn't show both of your monitors?
<doc|mobile> knome: under GPU 0 it lists DFP-0 and DFP-1
<doc|mobile> but there's no way to actually configure them to be side by side or even enabled like there used to be under ubuntu
<doc|mobile> hmmm
<knome> see "X Server Display Configuration"
<doc|mobile> not sure it's properly recognising the second one, lots of unknown details
<knome> that's where you set the layout
<doc|mobile> "Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page: Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0"
<knome> hmm
<knome> it doesn't load at all then?
<doc|mobile> it does, but that's where all the configuration controls would be
<knome> mmh.
<knome> sounds like a bug in there then.
<doc|mobile> used to work fine
<doc|mobile> seems like this is a problem in 11.10
<doc|mobile> damn it
<doc|mobile> going to try older drivers
<knome> good luck
<doc|mobile> thanks
<doc|mobile> also, is it normal for there to be no xubuntu splash screen and no text on startup?
<csenger41> hy everyone :)
<csenger41> how can I save a Leafpad document in ASCII encoding?
<knome> doc|mobile, no, not really
<doc|mobile> knome: any idea why it might happen?
<doc|mobile> knome: I'm running off an ssd, so I expect it's loading fast, but not that fast
<doc|mobile> it's blank for 10-15 secs
<knome> i'd say it is the same driver issues
#xubuntu 2012-11-12
<michael__> Hello
<michael__> Hmmmm is anyone here?
<xubuntu791> Hello
<xubuntu791> anyone here?
<xubuntu791> G dammit is there ever anyone on these dag nabber sites?
<xubuntu791> Hello
<xubuntu791> am I using this dam irc right or do I have to do something else to get help
<xubuntu791> this is bullshit
<xubuntu791> 8 hours fucking with xubuntu and cant even get an answer on a big mouth site, time to drop flunix and head back to a real operating sys
<xubuntu791> wonderworld you there?
<michael__> Hello
<Rakko> Where oh where does Xubuntu get the modifier map shown by Xmodmap? I'm trying to use my own .Xmodmap file, but there are a bunch of modifiers already that I didn't set. See https://gist.github.com/4057016 . These in particular seem strange:
<Rakko> mod1        Alt_L (0x40),  Alt_R (0x6c),  Meta_L (0xcd)
<Rakko> mod4        Super_L (0x85),  Super_L (0xce),  Hyper_L (0xcf)
<Rakko> i.e. why would mod1 have both alts *and* one meta (and only one)?
<Rakko> and why would mod4 have two separate Super_Ls and one Hyper_L, but no Super_R or Hyper_R?
<Rakko> Gist updated
<scatharis> hi!
<scatharis> recent convert here.  overall pretty happy so far.
<Rakko> hi scatharis
<nyRednek> anyone ever seen an icon pack take up 21.5mb?
<ball> Where would I look for the "sudoers file"?
<ball> Ah, found it.
<ball> Strange, I don't remember having to edit this before.
<well_laid_lawn> !visudo
 * ball is confused
<well_laid_lawn> ball: you use the visudo command to edit the sudoers file
<well_laid_lawn> or   export $EDITOR=nano visudo
<ball> Looking at the file, I wonder if I need to just edit my group membership
<well_laid_lawn> sometimes that's all it takes
<scatharis> if I'm running the 32-bit distro, is everything compiled for generic i686 instructions and doesn't make any use of sse like extensions?
<ball> I may just give up and reinstall.
<JainAmber> How can I remove bottom panel/dock in Xubuntu 12.10?
<JainAmber> the panel/taskbar/dock thingie at the bottom of screen (which auto-hides)
<JainAmber> Nevermind. Found the solution!
<nicekiwi> how do i edit the main menu in xubuntu? Menu Editor isnt working
<nantou> how do I start chromium without tor on? "start chromium" doesnt work
<baizon> chromium-browser
<baizon> try that
<Os_Maleus1> hey guys! does somebody have experience with Android on Xubuntu? until now, I mounted the device with the command 'sudo mtpfs -o allow_other /home/foo/foo'. over the last 10 months it worked out this way. now, it seems to become mounted there - I don't receive any error messages. but if I am trying to work with what ever on the command line (using zsh), it is hanging, until I am umount-ing the foo/foo-folder with 'sudo umount -l foo".
<baizon> Os_Maleus1: did you made an android update?
<Os_Maleus1> some of the forums are talking about mythtvfs. but such was never installed before.
<Os_Maleus1> I am having the Google Nexus i9250.
<Os_Maleus1> Android v. 4.1.2
<baizon> i think it made an update from 4.1 -> 4.2
<baizon> sprry
<Os_Maleus1> Hi baizon! update was performed months ago.
<baizon> sorry, i mean 4.0 -> 4.1
<Os_Maleus1> yesterday, it still worked.
<baizon> hmm, well then i have no idea, sorry :(
<baizon> maybe someone else knows
<Os_Maleus1> I was trying around with adb. 'adb devices', 'adb reboot bootloader' ... and then made a backup under the recovery-mode.
<Os_Maleus1> weird. ... now it came.
<Os_Maleus1> *this* took long, now!
<Os_Maleus1> :-o
<imONxubuntu> Hello
<imONxubuntu> When i installed xubuntu on my machine, my machine had 2 partitions on its HDD, C: and D:
<imONxubuntu> When i chose the option install over windows XP, it replaced both partitions with one EXT4, you should specify this action in a window, as i was hoping only the C: will get replaced
<imONxubuntu> Anyhow...
<imONxubuntu> which version of FLASH and JAVASCRIPT should i get for my fresh new xubuntu installation?
<dougbb> I'm running 12.10, and my sound, which was working fine previously, has gone away
<dougbb> I have an hdmi card with nothing hooked up to it, and want to go back to using the built-in intel sound
<dougbb> pavucontrol is only seeing the hdmi card, although the kernel sees the intel card at boot
<dougbb> any suggestions?
<nantou> is there any way to make adverts like the ones you see at the university to rent apparments? I mean a main body and at the bottom of it, 10 copies of the most relevant parts of the advert so that anybody can rip a copy of it
<Lachezar> Hey all... Where is the Network Manager's password store? I am migrating btween machines, and NM requests my WiFi passwords again :(
<tury> hi
<nantou> how do I start chromium from the command line?
<TheSheep> chromium-browser
<TheSheep> (because there is also a game with the same name)
<nantou> perfect
<nantou> many thanks
<xubuntu519> hi
<xubuntu519> it's cool chatting while installing system)
<xubuntu519> cant imagine windows with such feature)
<TheSheep> for one thing, their support tries to isolate themselves from the users
<TheSheep> you can join #xubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat, by the way
<Carlinhos> My qt apps have huge scrollbars in Xfce: http://gyazo.com/822fb37274c312d9121a774dd575fd7f How can I get a more uniform look?
<GridCube> Carlinhos, your qt app doesnt have a style editor? like to choose the skin?
<Carlinhos> GridCube: It does and I have chosen GTK+ as the style
<GridCube> i see
<GridCube> let me do some research
<GridCube> sorry Carlinhos i dont seem to able to find a lead on this problem
<GridCube> Carlinhos, you could ask on #qt
<DarkSim> I give up lol
<GridCube> DarkSim, ?
<DarkSim> I tried to give Lxde a chance
<DarkSim> but it was too ugly for me
<DarkSim> First alternative DE I tried for Ubuntu was Xfce and I still like it the most
<GridCube> ah P: opinions
<DarkSim> It's polished and you can change all kinds of things without having to feel like a neckbeard
<GridCube> ja
<DarkSim> What is your favorite theme for Xfce?
<GridCube> i use the default greybird
<GridCube> i liked albatross back in the days
<GridCube> P:
<koegs> Blackbird and FlatSurfaces*
<GridCube> havent tried much else since
<DarkSim> trying to find those themes you mentioned
<DarkSim> koegs that is
<koegs> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/FlatSurfacesOnTheNight?content=149472
<koegs> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/?content=151980
<koegs> Blackbird is delivered by default with Xubuntu 12.10
<DarkSim> Oh ok
<DarkSim> I was about to say it wasn't there, forgot that I'm still using lxde haha
<DarkSim> so to install xubuntu I just go sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<wonderworld> DarkSim: yes
<koegs> xubuntu-desktop for the full-fledged xubuntu-experience :)
<DarkSim> and I know it's not really a xubuntu question but if I want to remove lubuntu-desktop?
<DarkSim> remove, right?
<GridCube> DarkSim, yes
<DarkSim> Yay, I'm learning :D
<GridCube> no
<DarkSim> :(
<GridCube> sorry lag
<DarkSim> haha
<GridCube> removing the lubuntu-desktop does nothing because its just a metapackage
<GridCube> you need to get the list of stuffs that lubungu-+
<GridCube> gggrrr...
<GridCube> the list of stuff that lubuntu-desktop installs and unistall all if it
<SkippersBoss> Pleanty of sites givec you the complete list of software that needs to be removed
<SkippersBoss> evening Grid
<SkippersBoss> @-)
<DarkSim> Oh ok
<SkippersBoss> long time no see
<GridCube> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/lubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> sup SkippersBoss :)
<GridCube> but i woulnt bother to remove lubuntu
<GridCube> i never did  XD
<GridCube> i got rid of useless programs that i dont use, but i just leaved the lubuntu desktop there just in case i need it someday
<SkippersBoss> the openbox WM always was a problem for me :-)
<SkippersBoss> But this is support and not NAG lol
<DarkSim> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<DarkSim> found it :D
<DarkSim> Oh shit
<DarkSim> What happens if you remove Lubuntu while in Lubuntu?
 * SkippersBoss loves google or duckduck (depending on what browser is used)
<DarkSim> Some kind of paradox and my computer will explode?
<SkippersBoss> OOPS
<SkippersBoss> install new dm before removing old would hae been a better option lol
<DarkSim> I have installed xubuntu before
<DarkSim> but I didn't log out and into Unity
<DarkSim> Time to swap again, cya
<DarkSim> Haha, the logout button doesn't work xD
<DarkSim> Time to do a hard reboot instead lol
<SkippersBoss> that was to b expected
<DarkSim> Now I know that I shouldn't do that :P
<GridCube> THE MORE YOU KNOW ≋
<DarkSim> Felt like one of those moments when Windows was f**** up and you kind of panicked and just pulled the plug
<DarkSim> Not reoccuring, just a really random event
<GridCube> next time just do ctrl-alt-f1, login, sudo reboot
<ti89breh> hi, how can I change the look of buttons/checkboxs/radiobuttons in xubuntu
<TheSheep> ti89breh: settings manager --> look and feel
<TheSheep> ti89breh: sorry, that's 'apperance'
<TheSheep> appearance
<ti89breh> I don't see where to change button layout
<JonZEn> 12.10 64  problem  window asking which browser is default when clicking a link in email, irc, anywhere    set to chrome chromium or firefox and get error  failed to execute chiuld process  is there a way to resolve this
<TheSheep> ti89breh: layout?
<TheSheep> ti89breh: the layout is defined by the application that is running
<SkippersBoss> TheSheep, Application will take the layout settings form current theme / hence the problems with Abiwords ruler in some themes
<tomatopotato> test
<xubuntu764> guys, i think i removed my windows partition. any way to get it back?
<xubuntu764> ohshit
<GridCube> xubuntu764, what did you did?
<GridCube> !calm | xubuntu764
<tomatopotato> ok lets see if i can help somehow
<tomatopotato> somebody
<tomatopotato> i need to fix my karma :)
<GridCube> P: just wait then
<tomatopotato> seems like nobody is here
<tomatopotato> who needs help i mean
<GridCube> tomatopotato, when people come they ask, if they dont ask then theres no probnlem to be solved
<tomatopotato> btw. does anybody know whatever happened to compiz?
<GridCube> !ot | tomatopotato
<ubottu> tomatopotato: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tomatopotato> ic GridCube
<tomatopotato> sorry ubottu
<GridCube> :) tomatopotato :P ubottu is a bot, please join ot :)
<GridCube> you are very welcome
<tomatopotato> what is ot standing for?
<ti89breh> is there anyway to change how the buttons look in xubuntu?
<baizon> ti89breh: you can change the theme :)
<koegs> ti89breh: use a different theme...
<ti89breh> i like how the current theme looks
<ti89breh> ok haha ill make the sacrafice
<ti89breh> thanks guys!!
<baizon> =)
<DarkSim> Hm I can't seem to find something similar to a feature lxde had
<DarkSim> I'll just look one more time through
<GridCube> DarkSim, what feature?
<DarkSim> When I had a theme I could change a few more things with it
<DarkSim> like...when you backlight boxes and stuff you click, the color of that
<DarkSim> Because now it's blue and I can't seem to find where to change that if at all
<DarkSim> and the start menu icon would be nice if I could customize it a tad more
<DarkSim> but food is due, bbl
<holstein> you should be able to easily drop in whatever "start menu" icon you want.. i might need a screenshot to know what the other requests are.. but its all able to be changed
<ttoine> hi
<ttoine> pleia2, are you here ?
<bluesfreak72> Hiya - I had my USB-connected Canon PIXMA MX360 printer working properly for a while.  I'm not sure if a cups update broke it or what happened, but the cups server recognizes it and it seems to install the proper driver from the database, but it will not print a test page.  HELP!!!
<holstein> bluesfreak72: sometimes i just start trying different drivers... i step through them in the GUI
<pleia2> ttoine: I'm working, but you can ask anyone here for help :)
<bluesfreak72> holstein: I will give that a shot and let you know.  I'll try all the PIXMA MX*** first.
<DarkSim> holstein, a picture which can be stretched all over the button area?
<holstein> DarkSim: its all open, so in theory, anything you care to take the time to discover can be done... i have not done that, and i might suggest trying something that works more as you want by default
<holstein> i havent used a menu or dock much personally since kupfer (or synapse/gnome-do)
<holstein> DarkSim: the button i dropped in for someone else stretched as i expected it to.. again, i think screenshots are helpful to fully understand what you have and what you want
<DarkSim> Hm I tried a big panoramic picture and use that as a start menu icon but nope
<DarkSim> it just scales it down so it's barely noticable
<Makdaam> hello
<GridCube> !hi | Makdaam
<ubottu> Makdaam: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Kebrian> what is better in xubuntu than in ubuntu? xD
<knome> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Polls are highly discouraged to be taken on this channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, please ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Kebrian> on this point im beginner in unix systems... i had before ubuntu but interface with unity piss me off :P now i want to begin multiplatform develop based on qt and sfml thats why i downloading xubuntu...
<Kebrian> someone tested already beta steam for linux and new nvidia drivers?
<deebo> how do i tell apt that i have a java installation already?
<GridCube> java -version
<deebo> no i mean im a java developer, so i installed the oracle jvm from oracles binary
<deebo> when i want to install libreoffice it pulls openjdk7 with it
<deebo> i do not want it
<GridCube> no idea
<dougbb> I have 2 sound cards, the built-in intel, and an hdmi on my graphics card ... previously sound was coming out of the intel card just fine, but now it isn't, and none of the solutions I have found on line have helped
<Noskcaj> just so everyone knowsi am about to remove do upgrade testcases from the tracker
<dougbb> I have 2 sound cards, the built-in intel, and an hdmi on my graphics card ... previously sound was coming out of the intel card just fine, but now it isn't, and none of the solutions I have found on line have helped
<cherr> does anyone use crossover to run WoW?
<dougbb> can anyone recommend a channel to ask about a sound problem  with xubuntu?
<TheSheep> dougbb: you can ask on any of the ubuntu channels, because the internals are the same, or you can try the forums
<dougbb> TheSheep: I've tried #ubuntu so far, no answer there either, any other suggestions?
<bpuzzled> dougbb: try this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture#Set_the_default_sound_card
<bpuzzled> dougbb: on arch I had a similar problem; that guide explained the issue to me.
<dougbb> I will try that, thanks!
<bpuzzled> np, hope it works.
<dougbb> no joy :(
<vernon> Are there any good XFCE customization tutorials online that show in-depth how to tweak the **** out of XFCE?>
<vernon> I am currently a Xubuntu user, but am looking to, in the future, use Gentoo with XFCE.
<xubuntu574> Hello anyone here?
<cherr> yes
<pleia2> !hello
<pleia2> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<pleia2> there we go :)
<xubuntu574> excellent I have a xubuntu 12.10 problem on a acer one netbook problem
<xubuntu574> Ive installed on my big pc xubuntu with no probs and chatting with it to you here now but when i tried on my netbook I get a black screen
<xubuntu574> it actually a black screen that wants me to log in
<xubuntu574> cher any ideas on how i can get this to boot properly?
<cherr> what are you booting it from?
<cherr> usb?
<cherr> wait the black screen wants you to log in?
<xubuntu574> Ive installed it from a usb but trying to reboot normal now
<xubuntu574> yes
<xubuntu574> wants me to log in
<cherr> so it installed without issues from the usb? why dont you just try your normal log in info
<xubuntu574> Ill try again
<tomatopotato> use the username and pwd you entered at setup, then tru to run Xorg --config
<xubuntu574> cherr, now it sais my name twice with a @ in between them and AOD270:~$
<xubuntu574> ok will try
<xubuntu574> is that exactly what I type?  Xorg --config
<tomatopotato> not sure right now, could be config or configure
<cherr> so you went through setup and installation fine, but couldnt log in?
<xubuntu574> ok a whole bunch of crap went though after i hit enter now it sais
<tomatopotato> it sounds like he is in the prompt and xserver is not configured maight be driver issue
<xubuntu574> I can log in but only with a black screen
<tomatopotato> try to restart the computer, or just type reboot, or shutdown -h now
<xubuntu574> ok
<xubuntu574> now it sais i have to be root
<xubuntu574> do I do sudo apt rooboot?
<tomatopotato> did you restart?
<xubuntu574> it wont let me
<xubuntu574> I need to be root
<tomatopotato> ok then try sudo reboot or sudo shutdown -r now
<tomatopotato> and ten type your password
<xubuntu574> ok
<xubuntu574> ok its rebooting now
<xubuntu574> and now im back to a black screen to log in
<tomatopotato> hrmm
<tomatopotato> it must be configuration or driver issue
<xubuntu574> ya me to Ive been at this for 18 hours now
<tomatopotato> what gfx card is there?
<xubuntu574> that Xorg is for drivers?
<tomatopotato> that xord is for desktop enviroment configuration
<tomatopotato> xorg
<xubuntu574> its a aspire one D270-1895 net book
<xubuntu574> Ive had ubuntu on it, mint, joli OS and win 7 on it
<xubuntu574> but xubuntu 12.10 give me trouble
<xubuntu574> I chk sum the iso and have down loaded it prob 10 times now ...checking each one
<xubuntu574> it runs not too bad in live though
<tomatopotato> hrmm its a intel gma 950
<tomatopotato> that should usually work out of the box
<xubuntu574> lol
<xubuntu574> theres a gremlin in there that hates me now
<tomatopotato> just dont feed him at night
<xubuntu574> Iam going to fry him up for myself soo!! hehehehe
<tomatopotato> can you read the log out from /var/log/Xorg0.log ?
<xubuntu574> wew how would i type back to here?
<tomatopotato> firs you must login again
<xubuntu574> how do I type it exactly
<xubuntu574> ok'
<tomatopotato> and then type "cat /var/log/Xorg0.log"
<xubuntu574> ok loged in
<xubuntu574> ok
<xubuntu574>  it sais
<xubuntu574> no such file or directory
<tomatopotato> alot?
<tomatopotato> oops
<tomatopotato> wait a sec
<xubuntu574> ok
<tomatopotato> ok try "cat /var/log/xorg0.log"
<xubuntu574> with no quotations right
<tomatopotato> right
<xubuntu574> lol ok doing it now
<tomatopotato> you dont have to type everything again, just push the up courser and then you ca correct the rest
<xubuntu574> still sais the same no such file or directory
<tomatopotato> ok try "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<xubuntu574> ok
<tomatopotato> sorry i forgot the exact file name and im not at an liux comuter right now
<xubuntu574> whazoooo a whole sheeshload went through then it sais at the end
<xubuntu574> server terminated with error closing log file
<xubuntu574> but a whole sheesh load went byt he screen
<xubuntu574> obviously the log right
<tomatopotato> i suspect its the graphics card, but to be sure we need the log file
<xubuntu574> you need to read it?
<tomatopotato> yes
<xubuntu574> how can i do that
<tomatopotato> in this case the easy way would be
<xubuntu574> i type with 2 fingers and am real slow even with 2
<xubuntu574> please cont
<tomatopotato> you take a usb memory stick if you hae any
<xubuntu574> yes i do
<tomatopotato> if not then i can just stop there lol
<tomatopotato> plug it in and you should then restart the computer again
<tomatopotato> log in again
<xubuntu574> I have a 1 gig i used to install the OP with Ill errasse it now
<tomatopotato> and then you should know what the usb sticks name is
<tomatopotato> wait
<xubuntu574> yes
<tomatopotato> you dont have to erase it
<xubuntu574> ok
<tomatopotato> if you have a bit of free space
<xubuntu574> Ill plug it in th net book or this pc?
<tomatopotato> the log is fairly just a few kb mall
<xubuntu574> ok
<tomatopotato> you plug it in there whenre the log file is, i.e. acer
<xubuntu574> ok
<xubuntu574> did that
<xubuntu574> sd 5:0:0:0
<tomatopotato> im telling you i can not promise if i can help to resolve the problem 100% but the steps im instructing you trough will help other to be able to help you if i cant
<xubuntu574> excellent
<xubuntu574> if it blows up i have another frizbee for the dog
<xubuntu574> lmao
<tomatopotato> lol
<tomatopotato> it wont blowup
<xubuntu574> Id just reinstall again
<xubuntu574> Ill blow up before it does
<xubuntu574> lol
<xubuntu574> ok what next
<tomatopotato> lol tht might happen lol
<tomatopotato> anyway
<xubuntu574> dam phone 1 sec
<tomatopotato> did you plug it in and restarted?
<tomatopotato> after that you must login again
<tomatopotato> then type "cd /mnt;ls"
<tomatopotato> and tell me what it says
<xubuntu574> ok 1 sec
<tomatopotato> and do also "cd /media;ls"
<xubuntu574> k
<xubuntu574> 1 sec
<ochosi> tomatopotato: why not simply "ls /media" ?
<tomatopotato> you are right achosi
<tomatopotato> im 80% asleep already lol
<xubuntu574> ok when i reboot with the stick in it now sais
<xubuntu574> xubuntu@xubuntu:~$
<tomatopotato> oh well i gues it booted from the stick?
<xubuntu574> yes
<xubuntu574> want in hard drive instead?
<tomatopotato> do you have another usb memory stick? 32m is more then enough
<xubuntu574> ok yes
<tomatopotato> ok then tur your comuter off and put in the other one
<xubuntu574> rebooting it now
<tomatopotato> ok afterthat do "ls /media"
<xubuntu574> ok 1 sec
<tomatopotato> i mean but first login
<xubuntu574> ok
<xubuntu574> did all that
<tomatopotato> so what says ls /media?
<xubuntu574> hmm didnt do anything
<tomatopotato> then do ls /
<tomatopotato> then do "ls /"
<xubuntu574> ok
<xubuntu574> dnag it hard to read
<tomatopotato> are you sure here is not media there?
<tomatopotato> when you do "ls /" is "media" there listed?
<xubuntu574> yes there is amunst a bunch of other writing
<tomatopotato> ok, do "ls /mnt"
<xubuntu574> ok
<xubuntu574> nothing
<tomatopotato> just a sec
<tomatopotato> you need to mount it
<xubuntu574> ok
<tomatopotato> type " sudo mkdir /mnt/usb"
<xubuntu574> can we type in private its so hard to follow your typing
<Justakill> \join #latex
<Justakill> oops
<Justakill> hey, is there a command in xubuntu to get all the "names" of programs you can run?
<Justakill> for terminal
#xubuntu 2012-11-13
<pleia2> if you hit tab a couple of times it will tell you there are thousands of possiblities (4323 on mine)
<pleia2> Display all 4323 possibilities? (y or n)
<pleia2> that's not very practical though :) if you have some idea what the name of the application you want to run is you can also use tab completion, so for firefox you can do something like: fir and then hit tab
<Justakill> pleia2: thanks
<Justakill> pleia2: is the're a way to do it knowing the end of the program name?
<pleia2> Justakill: for example?
<Justakill> pleia2: *tex or something
<c2tarun> my xubuntu brightness is getting reset to max after waking from sleep. Any solutions?
<holstein> c2tarun: i tend to just deal with those kind of things... you can try different graphics drivers... that not really an xfce/xubuntu issue.. i think its going to be more driver support for your specific hardware
<c2tarun> holstein, actually the problem is a kernel issue, changing brightness quickly crashes my system. :( so I cannot change my brightness very frequently.
<c2tarun> If I can change it quickly I am ok with changing it everytime I boot.
<gobblin> why not adjust the brightness of the monitor
<acuozzo> How do I restore the main menu?
<acuozzo> I've deleted many items and it seems that removing entries it has in common with "Settings Manager" removes them from the "Settings Manager" as well
<acuozzo> Including, absurdly, "Main Menu"
<baizon> acuozzo: run alt+F2
<baizon> then main menu
<baizon> and there is a button "restore..." :)
<acuozzo> Yes, but restore didn't restore any entries
<acuozzo> I tried that prior to closing out the Main Menu editor window
<acuozzo> It looks like the default menus are stored in /etc/xdg/menus
<acuozzo> Does anyone know where to restore the files to? I suppose somewhere in ~/.config
<acuozzo> Damn. That one only includes the active menu entries
<acuozzo> phew
<acuozzo> got it back
<acuozzo> You need to copy the entries from /usr/share/applications to ~/.local/share/applications
<acuozzo> Coming from the BSD world
<acuozzo> Will I experience any difficult if I were to set my umask to 077?
<acuozzo> difficulty*
<Justakill> hey. When i type ~/.vim in terminal it tells me: Is a directory but if i try to cd into it it says no such directory. What am I supposed to make of that?
<xwalk_> Justakill: What's the exact common you're trying to use to go into the directory?
<xwalk_> command*
<TheSheep> also, what 'ls -ald ~/.vim' says?
<Justakill> thesheep: 4096 Nov 12 21:33 /home/freec/.vim
<Justakill> thesheep: this is what i got
<Justakill> xwalk_: what did you mean by common?
<TheSheep> Justakill: should be something like 'drwxr-x---' in front
<TheSheep> Justakill: if there is a 'd' in front, then it's a directory
<Justakill> TheSheep drwxr-xr-x 2
<TheSheep> yup
<Justakill> TheSheep: okay well it does
<xwalk_> I mistyped "command".
<TheSheep> Justakill: by 'common' he meant 'command' :)
<Justakill> TheSheep: not sure the 2 means either
<xwalk_> Should have done a s/common/command.
<TheSheep> Justakill: that's a number of references to that directory
<TheSheep> Justakill: 2 means that there is only '.' and '..' inside it, so it's empty
<Justakill> TheSheep: okay. Do you know why dosn't work?
<Justakill> xwalk_: yea I used cd
<TheSheep> Justakill: most likely you made a typo somewhere
<Justakill> TheSheep: lol....... yes it would seem to be the case
<Justakill> TheSheep: Thats the second time in two days i make a typo and start asking questions on IRC... This has to stop....
<xwalk_> Well, just make a habit of using your up arrow when the command you think you typed doesn't work. You'll be able to stop and take a look at what you may have mistyped by looking at it that way.
<Justakill> xwalk_: thanks for the advice.
<xwalk_> Justakill: I have to do that a lot too. It tends to be a "command" mistake.
<x_> http://nymag.com/daily/intel/2012/11/anti-virus-founder-john-mcafee-wanted-for-murder.html
<TheSheep> x_: there is a #xubuntu-offtopic channel for random chat, feel free to join it
<x_> sorry, was on the wrong channel when I posted that
<x_> still, craziest story you'll read today
<TheSheep> I read it yesterday
<tomatopotato> do you tink he did it?
 * x_ shrugs
<TheSheep> --> #xubuntu-offtopic :)
<TheSheep> sorry
<tomatopotato> so im back here
<tomatopotato> again...
<tomatopotato> any idea how i can make my graphics card radeon x1950 work with xubuntu 12.10 runing kernel 3.5.0.18, glxinfo says accelerated, but glxgears gives a black screen, and other 3d accelerated for example games dont work
<tomatopotato> here we go xorg log http://pastebin.com/A3RCjF0A
<TheSheep> tomatopotato: do you have more than one screen?
<tomatopotato> no
<tomatopotato> only one screen
<tomatopotato> TheSheep
<tomatopotato> btw. how can i check with apt for example what fglrx related stuff is installed on my comuter with apt?
<tomatopotato> btw and it seems like xubuntu installed some fglrx stuff http://pastebin.com/v8sV4Agd
<tomatopotato> how do i get in grub?
<tomatopotato> with f5?
<GridCube> tab
<tomatopotato> hi should i run update-grub or update-grub2 with xubuntu?
<GridCube> they are the same
<tomatopotato> so update-grub2 is no problem?
<tomatopotato> ok done
<tomatopotato> thnx
<tomatopotato> now checking if everything is fine
<tomatopotato> ok just FYI
<tomatopotato> i got my x1950 pro running with 12.1
<tomatopotato> i got my x1950 pro running with 12.10
<tomatopotato> by adding the following kernel flag to grub "pci=nomsi"
<tomatopotato> now works fine
<tomatopotato> what a miracle haleh luyah
<tomatopotato> all thanks to the help from agd5f from #radeon and thank you all to who tryed to help
<acuozzo> Does anyone here use an HP laptop with "Beats Audio"?
<c2tarun> hi friends is there anyone who can help me in editing /usr/share/applications/*.desktop file? Here is my eclipse.desktop file http://paste.ubuntu.com/1355811/ I am getting error, I think something is wrong with EXEC line.
<tomatopotato> hey guess what, i got my radeon x1950 working with the "radeon" driver just needed to add "pci=nomsi" flag kernel in grub
<GridCube> whats the error c2tarun
<c2tarun> GridCube, Failed to execute child process "/home/tarun/eclipse" (Permission denied)
<c2tarun> GridCube, and also there is no icon in application menu.
<GridCube> c2tarun, where is the eclipse program residing? on a terminal type: whereis eclipse
<c2tarun> GridCube, actually eclipse is not installed, latest eclipse doesn't need any installation. I can execute the executable directly and it'll work.
<GridCube> so the executable is at /home/tarun/eclipse?
<c2tarun> GridCube, yes
<GridCube> or thats the folder for the executable?
<c2tarun> ohh... shit :( very sorry, my bad
<GridCube> :) np
<c2tarun> GridCube, thanks it is working now
<GridCube> :D
<ircnode0> somebody know what to delete to reset a profile? can't find .profile folder in home directory
<c2tarun> ircnode0, what profile?
<ircnode0> c2tarun: desktop profile, I think. (when my friend log in, he's desktop looks funny)
<c2tarun> ircnode0, so you tried to change your looks and screwed something?
<ircnode0> c2tarun: no. He doesn't know how to change profile.
<c2tarun> ircnode0, I dont think there is anything like desktop profile. Desktop settings are different for different user logins. If you can please explain your problem in detail, then somebody might help you. take your time to type in detail
<ircnode0> when he opens any program there is no menu at all (e.g. firefox, thunar)
<ircnode0> I have experienced this before. at that time I deleted a profile (can't remember what kind of profile) to solve my problem.
<holstein> c2tarun: thats what i was thinking.. a driver issue... you can try other kernels and see if a driver in one of them is more "friendly"... sometimes i just load up a bunch of live CD's and go with what is easiest.. or try other drivers if there are proprietary modules for your device
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<naxilxubuntu> hello
<naxilxubuntu> lot of icone is disappear
<naxilxubuntu> and have change look..
<naxilxubuntu> is strange..
<naxilxubuntu> how i can reset the default xfce impostation?
<naxilxubuntu> i have xubuntu12.10
<acuozzo> Does anyone here use an HP laptop with "Beats Audio"?
<holstein> naxilxubuntu: you can remove .hidden files... such as .config or other .xfce ones...
<naxilxubuntu> where?
<naxilxubuntu> i have try to do this  mv ~/.config/xfce4-session/ ~/.config/xfce4-session-bak but xfce-session not exist on root
<acuozzo> I can only get ALSA to recognize 4.0 of my 4.1 speakers. That is, I can't get it to recognize the subwoofer.
<holstein> naxilxubuntu: i usually just look around in there... if it doesnt exist, you might be inputting the incorrect path.. i would do this *only* in the users account in question.. and in the user /home
<naxilxubuntu> if i delete all the directory automatically xfce go to default?
<naxilxubuntu> i haven't user/.config/xfce4-session i have only .config/xfce is the same?
<naxilxubuntu> i can't change the theme
<naxilxubuntu> i can't see lot of iconm
<naxilxubuntu> and some icon is different
<thebiffman> Anyone know how I can disable bluetooth module in my xubuntu installation? The bluetooth module loads and the icon appears. But my system does not have bluetooth :P
<holstein> thebiffman: i just removed the icon.. but you can remove the package, or blacklist
<thebiffman> I guess if it doesnt hurt I could just remove the icon.
<holstein> hurt?... you can go in the session startup and disable it from starting
<unrar> bye!
<FFreak> hi :)
<FFreak> anyone here who could help me a bit with a prob @ Xubuntu :) ?
<SkippersBoss> !ask > FFreak
<ubottu> FFreak, please see my private message
<FFreak> :) ok I have following problem:
<FFreak> I got Win 8 / xubutu dual boot and today I bought a new HDD a bigger and faste one ^^ I made a clone of the first drive, Xubuntu is working fine and start from the right hdd but windows is alsways booting from the old hdd , how can I change that in grub ?
<FFreak> I am kinda a Xubuntu noob :)
<FFreak> And I dont want to ruin the menu.lst so I thought its better I ask before I do something very wrong
<FFreak> ahh sry I always write menu.lst I mean grub.cfg :)
<well_laid_lawn> I would disconnect the old drive, boot xubuntu, run sudo update-grub, check it boots into windows, reconnect old drive and try again
<FFreak> hmm I will try :) thx.  Be right back ^^
<xubuntu311> so I am here again and it didnt worked :(
<xubuntu311> ok I try other way. how can I manuelly make a new entry for dualboot windows 8 in grub.cfg :) ?
<SkippersBoss> xubuntu311, as this problme isn't limited to XU you might want to try the lively ubuntu discussion as well. Mayb someone else has had similar issues
<Lachezar> Hey all... Installed Xubuntu 12.10 from scratch, installed my Smart Card provider's lib*.so, but ssh-add -s fails: SSH_AGENT_FAILURE, Could not add card: /usr/lib/lib...so
<GridCube> smart card?
<Lachezar> GridCube: If that's to me: Yes, a Smart Card with a USB Smart Card Reader, using its keys as ssh keys.
 * Lachezar hates things going backwards on upgrade.
<GridCube> Lachezar, are you sure you are using the proper .so? maybe theres a 64b and 34b version?
<GridCube> i dont really understand how this things work sorry
<Lachezar> GridCube: Well... It's from a .deb from a repository. And it does work when used with pkcs11-tool, but SSH-Agent crashes. And it didn't until yesterday, when I migrated from 12.04 to 12.10
<GridCube> oh i see
<GridCube> well sorry i would not know :/
<Lachezar> GridCube: The most obnoxious piece: There are no log items in /var/log, or .xsession-errors, that would tell me what actually went wrong:(
<GridCube> there might be a --verbose flag for the program?
<Lachezar> This channel is quite empty... And #linux was even less help...
 * Lachezar sighs and walks away to #ubuntu.
<Lachezar> GridCube: Yeah... However the SSH Agent is ran by the X11 initialisation scripts...
<GridCube> then it should be logged somewhere
<Lachezar> GridCube: My sentiments exactly! But alas: no luck on that. I even tries strace-ing the ssh-add, but it does not help. I see the error being sent from the SSH Agent, but still there is no reason for it.
<Lachezar> And an even worse part: If I run the SSH Agent manually: everything works!
<GridCube> mmmm
<GridCube> then. you could add it to the xfce start instead
<Lachezar> GridCube: So I can't even debug the Agent, as it works under the debugger... Frack!
<Lachezar> GridCube: SSH Agent requires a bit weirder setup, as it gives off a few environment settings. And then. I'd hate to have two ssh agents running...
<GridCube> mmhm i understand, but then you could take it of from cron?
<GridCube> Lachezar, you should have a folder ~/.ssh/
<GridCube> maybe your logs are there?
<Lachezar> GridCube: I have .ssh, and there are no logs there :(
<GridCube> does root have it?
<Lachezar> GridCube: Hm... The SSH Agent is not ran as root, but as the user (from /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90x11-common_ssh-agent)
<GridCube> i see
<GridCube> Lachezar, maybe this can help you; https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSH_Keys#ssh-agent
<GridCube> maybe not, i dont really understand
<Lachezar> GridCube: That does help, if you have no ssh-agent running.
<GridCube> Lachezar, the other thing i've found is this: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=493874
<ubottu> Debian bug 493874 in gnome-keyring "ssh-add -c reports SSH_AGENT_FAILURE and doesn't ask for confirmation" [Wishlist,Open]
<GridCube> also Lachezar http://forums.devshed.com/bsd-help-31/logging-ssh-shell-sessions-30398.html
<Lachezar> GridCube: Oh my! This is gnome-keyring sh*t...
<GridCube> o:
 * Lachezar crosses his fingers and prays that none of the Gnome sh*t has crawled into Xubuntu... That would be a shame.
<GridCube> keyring has always been there
<GridCube> if they mess it up then welp
<Lachezar> GridCube: Gnome has replacement for ssh-agent, gpg-agent and similar, that are 'integrated' with the Gnome. And they su*k if not ran under Gnome.
<GridCube> you could ask xfce to start gnome services
 * Lachezar is trying to figure out which ssh-agent is installed...
<Lachezar> GridCube: Starting Gnome under XFce? What a shame :) I specifically mover from Ubuntu to Xubuntu to avoid it.
<GridCube> P: its just the services
<Lachezar> GridCube: Well... All of those g* programs that I'd like to avoid: orbs, buses, zeitgeist... No thanks...
<GridCube> :/ then i dont know how to help you, sorry
<Lachezar> GridCube: Funny... SSH Agent comes from openssh-client...
<Lachezar> So it *should* be the original one...
<Lachezar> GridCube: Thanks for the attempt anyway. Sorry to have wasted your time.
<GridCube> :) dont worry, and good luck
<ddash> Hi, I have some upgrade issues, is this the correct place to ask questions?
<ddash> I am unable to do release upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 (even after ticking the "For any new version" option in the synaptic package manager). When I run do-release-upgrade, it says "No new release found". Any suggestions?
<Mmike> Hi. terminal in xubuntu always starts at the centre of the screen - can that be changed?
<ddash> any ideas on why do-release-upgrade is not showing any new releases (12.04 to 12.10)?
<knome> Mmike, you might want to check out the application called gdevilspie
<Mmike> ddash, you probably have it set up to show only upgrades to the LTS releases
<ddash> Mmike: I have set the option to "for any new version" in the synaptic package manager (non-lts versions) even then when I run do-release-upgrade, it doesn't show me any upgrades
<ddash> Mmike: Do I have to manually add quantal repositories?
<Mmike> ddash, no, it should happen automatically, just asec
<knome> ddash, did you do sudo apt-get update? :)
<Mmike> ddash, did you start do-release-upgrade with -d option?
<ddash> Mmike, knome: I have done both
<knome> ddash, what happens with update-manager -d?
<Mmike> I just run it without -d, and got 'no new release'. then I run it with -d, and blastered my sources.list :)
<ddash> Mmike: you are awesome man!!! It turns out I had done update-manager -d and it did not work, but do-release-upgrade -d work!!!
<ddash> Mmike: Thanks a lot sir!!!
<Mmike> np :)
<Lachezar> GridCube: Found it: There was a 'Start Gnome Services' ticked on. I had to disable that, so that gnome-keyring does not override the ssh-agent.
<GridCube> lol
<GridCube> it was the oposite of what i told you to do
<GridCube> XD
<Lachezar> GridCube: Now that I know, that it's gnome-keyring that overrides my SSH_AUTH_SOCK, I can look for a way to make gnome-keyring use my PKCS#11 library.
<Lachezar> GridCube: But until than Gnome Services are banned on my laptop once again :)
<GridCube> :)
<Lachezar> GridCube: The next ugly thing is: Reading Gnome documentation it should work with PKCS#11 out-of-the-box.
<GridCube> jajajaja
<GridCube> :) good luck with that
<Lachezar> GridCube: Thanks. I expect this has something to do with not working: ** Message: couldn't set environment variable in session: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<Lachezar> Gnome Services without Gnome... Yeah, right!
<GridCube> Lachezar, remember that debian mailing list link i passed you? i think that one bears information you might need P:
<Lachezar> GridCube: Hmmm... Let me check again: This one? http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=493874
<ubottu> Debian bug 493874 in gnome-keyring "ssh-add -c reports SSH_AGENT_FAILURE and doesn't ask for confirmation" [Wishlist,Open]
<Lachezar> Quote: Sigh. Why do the gnome people have to be so insane? Oh well.
<Lachezar> Quote-Of-The-Day.
<acuozzo> Does anyone here use an HP laptop with "Beats Audio"?
<Lachezar> GridCube: It gets worse: #516230 (gnome-keyring daemon acts as ssh-agent even
<Lachezar> when instructed not to)
<GridCube> acuozzo, probably not but ask anyway
#xubuntu 2012-11-14
<acuozzo> I'm trying to get ALSA to recognize my subwoofer, but I can only get it to see 4.0 of my 4.1 speakers
<acuozzo> and nobody in the #alsa room has tried
<Swrdfshtrmbns> Hello
<Swrdfshtrmbns> I am installing Xubuntu for the first time and it has been on the "configuring hardware" part of the install for like 10 minutes - is this normal?
<Swrdfshtrmbns> the mouse is still showing the progress wheel icon
<Swrdfshtrmbns> but I am starting to think it is frozen or something
<Swrdfshtrmbns> it is a higher end home desktop, curious if anyone has encountered this before
<Swrdfshtrmbns> Can anyone help me out?
<GridCube> its normal
<Shiz> Hey there. Is there any way to force the installer to use legacy/bios mode when the CD is booted in EFI mode?
<c2tarun> Hi friends, I have a doubt, if I buy a game or an app from Ubuntu software center and lets say after a week something happened to my system and I have to format and reinstall some other flavor of ubuntu. Do I have to buy that thing again? (Note: I never purchased anything from software center till now)
<pleia2> c2tarun: purchase are handled via your Ubuntu One account, so as long as you still have that account you can download it again
<pleia2> it prompts you to log in via Ubuntu Single Sign On when you want to buy an app for the first time
<c2tarun> pleia2, yeah I used mine account back in Ubuntu, but since I switched to Xubuntu I didn't use it ( I dont really need it). Are you saying that once I'll buy the app its deb or something will be stored in my UbuntuOne account?
<pleia2> c2tarun: the purchase history is stored in your Ubuntu One account, so when you log in to the account from a new install it'll see that you bought it and allow you to download it again without paying again
<pleia2> (I've never actually bought anything myself so I don't know exactly the technology behind this, but that's basically how it works :))
<c2tarun> pleia2, ok, that makes more sense :) thanks. BTW do you any good UbuntuOne client for Xubuntu?
<pleia2> I don't know, but maybe someone else has some thoughts
<c2tarun> pleia2, hmm... I just checked UbuntuOne is installed :P sorry for wasting time. Thanks for reply
<pleia2> shows how much I use it :)
<xubuntu442> Hi there. Does anyone know what I can use to make a xubuntu 12.10 live USB from within Windows?
<bazhang> unetbootin
<bazhang> unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<drc> xubuntu442: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From_Windows
<drc> that's 2...take your pick :)
<gobblin> i downloaded chromium and everytime i launch it says its not the default browser even when i set it to be. and everytime i use the web browser icon, it wants me to set a default browser, even though i choose chromium every time
<Unit193> LinuxLive USB Creator: <http://www.linuxliveusb.com/>  is great to use.
<Unit193> gobblin: Does it have it correct in the Settings Manager > Preferred Applications ?
<holstein> gobblin: i seem to remember a "dont ask me again" option... i would try update-alternatives in the command line
<gobblin> unit193: yes, but everytime i launch browser using the web browser icon, it wants me to choose a preferred app, but it doesnt save chromium as the choice
<holstein> gobblin: it doesnt save? or it nags you each time?
<gobblin> it nags me each time, but when i look in preferred applications its also not set as the default browser is
<gobblin> no browser it so it asks me to choose one every time
<holstein> gobblin: i would try it fromt eh command line.. with update-alternatives
<holstein> those changes stuck for me...
<zruty> I installed xubuntu on a pc and worked ok but ths creen flickered now and then. So I activated the Radeon driver, but now, the monitor says 'out of range" after restart. I have done some googles but arandr (and such) does not work on a text screen (ctrl-alt-f1, the only way to get in, now). How can I set it back to 'standard'  1024x768x16 for sure?
<zruty> F5 during startup also had no effect. I got no menu with a recpovery option. dpkg-reconfigure xserevrer-xrog also did not help.
<zruty> (but then, spelled correctly, of course)
<xubuntu308> Hi, I'm having a weird glitch in Xubuntu 12.04 after installing.Whenever there is text being displayed, there are letters missing. Instead of the letters k, p, or o, for example, there are usually just blank spaces. Does anyone have any idea what's going on?
<xubuntu308> In firefox, I don't seem to have this issue anywhere except in the address bar and search bar.Pretty much anything system-related has this problem.
<well_laid_lawn> have you tried changing the font?
<xubuntu308> No
<well_laid_lawn> I do that in firefox first and see if it fixes it
<well_laid_lawn> s/I/I'd/
<xubuntu308> Like I said, firefox is mostly fine. This is a problem with the whole OS. Menus, terminal windows, etc. in the actual OS have the issue the most.
<well_laid_lawn> and the problem is the same letters missing in nearly every app?
<well_laid_lawn> trying a different font in an/any/one/some app is a good start to try and sort it
<xubuntu308> Yeah, seems like it's always the same letters
<xubuntu308> Changing the font doesn't seem to be fixing it, unfortunately. And man, this thing is running super slow compared to what I expected. It's an older computer, but it has 1.5GB of ram. I can hardly do antything without it locking up for a few seconds. :/
<well_laid_lawn> open a terminal and run   top   something might be working hard
<well_laid_lawn> you can start some apps like thunar or leafpad from the terminal and see if they mention font errors
<xubuntu308> Update manager is using 16% of ram and 40-80% of CPU intermittently
<xubuntu308> I knew the updating would be having some effect, but I didn't expect the machine to slow down this much from running 2-3 things
<TheSheep> updating uses the disk a lot
<well_laid_lawn> databases can be resource heavy sometimes
<xubuntu308> Alright, I'll reserve judgment on that account until the updating is all finished. I'll work on this weird font glitch for now. So to open thunar, I would type..
<well_laid_lawn> thunar
<xubuntu308> (Sorry, I'm completely new to linux commands)
<xubuntu308> Ah, thought I might need a start or run or something
<xubuntu308> So you just wanted me to see if the font error is there too, or check for a dialog/message?
<well_laid_lawn> the terminal where you start thunar from should have any errors thunar prints out
<xubuntu308> No errors there, but I think patience may have been all I needed here. The updates seem to have fixed the glitched. But it's telling me to restart my browser. Be right back
<FontProblem> Looks like I probably just needed a driver. Thanks for the help, guys.
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<FontProblem> I'm doing a lot better than I did with Ubuntu 12.10... all I got was a wallpaper. I tried several fixes and couldn't get the Unity interface and the (taskbar?) at the top to appear
<zruty> How to get in xubuntu's recovery menu?
<TheSheep> hold down shift while booting (or was it esc?)
<FontProblem> Me again. I've completed all the updates, and my system is still running way slower than I thought it would. It's a celeron processor @ 2.4GHz, 1.5GB RAM, 80GB HDD. This machine was able to run windows XP and play facebook games adequately. In Xubuntu, simple applications like firefox with a single tab, or the ubuntu software centre, seem to be competing for my CPU's resources, using up upwards of 45% intermittently. Everythin
<FontProblem> I've also had a few full-screen colors everywhere things happen a couple of times at this point.
<zruty> TheSheep: I will try that, thanks!
<c2tarun> Hi friends, I am facing a problem, my Xubuntu is not detecting DSL connection if left idle for some time :( Each time this happens I have to reboot.
<c2tarun> whenever this happens I tried running ifconfig and I get only lo:Local loopback. eth0 disappears.
<TheSheep> c2tarun: anything relevant in dmesg?
<c2tarun> TheSheep, I couldn't find anything http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357673/
<TheSheep> c2tarun: check after it stops working
<c2tarun> TheSheep, ok, it might help if you tell what I'll be looking for?
<TheSheep> c2tarun: I have no idea
<c2tarun> :(
<TheSheep> c2tarun: but if there are any problems with kernel modules, there might be errors in there
<c2tarun> hmm... I'll surely do that.
<TheSheep> (and the fact that the network device disappears from ifconfig suggests that it's related to kernel modules)
<c2tarun> hmm....
<Justakill> if I configure and make and make install a program but failed to compile the way i wanted to, if i redo the process will it overwrite the files it wrote to the right folders?
<Unit193> Unless you change the dest dir, it should.
<Justakill> okay thanks
<Justakill> making a shell script for make and installing a few programs that work together, is this a good idea? I've been told you usually run into more problems then anything else using scripts for this...
<Mmike> hm
<tomatopotato> i agree
<Mmike> in old gnome, when there was some action in some window, that window would start flashing, in the pane where 'window buttons' are
<Mmike> but I don't have that in xfce, is it possible to set it up?
<Mmike> for instance, i have this xchat in workspace1, when I click on link, it will be opened in google chrome, but i'd like to have chrome window button to appear and to flash
<TheSheep> Mmike: yes, that's called 'urgent hint'
<TheSheep> Mmike: in settings manager -> windows manager tweaks -> accessibility you have a "notify of urgency by making window's decoration blink" option
<Mmike> do I need to relog on?
<Mmike> ah, it's blinking, but not on this workspace
<spow> Hi. I think I failed my kernel update, what can I do ?
<spow> I have 3.5.0 and I believe current is 3.5.5
<GridCube> use an old kernel on the grub stage
<Unit193> That's correct if you are using Ubuntu.
<Unit193> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.14.14 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<spow> 3.5.0-18 is most up to date ?
<spow> ok the problem is that in this kernel "loop" is not a module dynamically loaded, but that's expected by some binary I got somewhere ...
<spow> well, I'm screwed
<naxilxubuntu> hello
<naxilxubuntu> i have problem for use webcam and audio for reg video
<naxilxubuntu> i have pulse audio and alsa
<naxilxubuntu> my mic go on only if i reg some.. with vlc i have problem on hw(0.0) with cheese i can't reg video.. (i haven't jack audio)+
<naxilxubuntu> cheda 0: Intel [HDA Intel], dispositivo 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog]
<naxilxubuntu> and hdmi and digital
<Unit193> spow: And you can't manually sudo modprobe loop ?
<spow> Unit193, apparently with this kernel loop is not dynamic
<spow> it's already integrated in the kernel
<spow> so a script failed when reading the /proc/kallsysm because the [ ] did not appear around the module
<spow> but all is fine now
<Unit193> Ah, didn't notice that, I remember I've had to load it manually before.  Interesting.
<spow> do lsmod | grep loop
<nikolam> why ubuntu/xubuntu have so many bugs in userland apps?
<spow> outputs nothing in my case
<spow> which is verified in /boot/.config
<nikolam> even smplayer can not continue playing after few times stopped with space key
<nikolam> it is LTS
<nikolam> how that testing is done anyway
<Unit193> spow: I just checked the config /boot/config-3.5.0-17-generic
<nikolam> or it s all about testing just supported packages
<spow> Unit193, I have this cat /boot/config-3.5.0-18-generic | grep -i "loop"
<spow> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y
<spow> which seems to indicate loop has been integrated at compile time in the kernel
<Unit193> nikolam: Well, can't test every package in the repo, but what mplayer backend?
<Unit193> spow: Indeed it does.
<nikolam> Unit193, smplayer it stops playing after few time pausing it
<GridCube> nikolam, i use smplayer all the time and it never fails
<Unit193> GridCube: dpkg -l | grep mplayer  mplayer or mplayer2?
<nikolam> I am on 64-bit LTS 12.04 , please retest with multiple pausing with space key during playing GridCube
<GridCube> mplayer
<GridCube> not 2
<GridCube> nikolam, i usually watch wile i internets, so i do lots of pauses and alt-tabs
<GridCube> nikolam, i do use 64bit as well
<GridCube> nikolam, what kind of format are you playing, i've noticed lag on 720p and up videos
<nikolam> GridCube, it was not on only one movie. Current one is ffodivx codec, ffmp3float audio, lavfpref demultiplex,
<nikolam> seems like mpeg4
<GridCube> nikolam, if you open it from a terminal with mplayer /path/to/video.mpg does it presents the same effects?
<nikolam> GridCube, testing..
<nikolam> GridCube, seems like not experiencing at a time while playing just with mplayer. Will watch some more and report if it happens this way.
<cocomo> hi, does xubuntu come with a disk management tool, or do i have to install one?
<nikolam> cocomo, if you boot from live cd , you can install gparted from network and it will work out of live session (synaptic)
<cocomo> ty
<Klingel> can someone tell me why i can see my external media twice in thunar? xubuntu 12.10
<nikolam> Klingel, see with gparted if your external has two partitions. Check with df -h what is mounted and where.
<nikolam> see if turning on and off Volume management in Thunar preferences have affect. Maybe some other app is mounting it.
<Klingel> sorry on ubuntu-de d
<Klingel> on ubuntu-de iwas told that this is a bug. it is fixed in thunar 1.51
<mattt_> Is there a config file that can be used to alter the default audio device?
<nikolam> you run GUI, mattt_ ?
<mattt_> Yes, but we're using xubuntu as a base system on which our software is installed.  In order to change the default audio device I'm wondering if there's a config file I can edit - I've found some commands that might be useful otherwise that could be run in a post-install script.
<nikolam> mattt_, in pulseaudio packafe file list, there is something inside /etc/  Otherwise, might check for pulseaudio documentation.
<unheeding> so I'm having a problem with xfce4-terminal and GNUstep
<unheeding> i installed GNUstep and played around with it.  when i went back to xfce, whenever I launch the terminal it launches GNUstep too
<unheeding> like there's a GNUstep icon in the bottom left, and the GNUstep menu shows up at the top right
<unheeding> any ideas why this happens?
<MrHotsauce> hm is the menu editor in 12.10 broken?
<Unit193> Just a little, how'd you guess?
<MrHotsauce> well....you see fresh re-install and i cant add new launches to it
<baizon> MrHotsauce: update alacarte to the last version, that will fix the problem :)
<MrHotsauce> and how would i go about that baizon im terrible at building from source..
<baizon> MrHotsauce: download it :)
<baizon> there is a deb package
<christoffer> knome, Tm_T ...alive?
<unrar> ohai
<Tm_T> christoffer: I am now, almost
<knome> Tm_T, #ubuntu-nordic for the meeting
<Unit193> >_>
<Ionela873123> hello
<Ionela873123> i have xubuntu. I want to isntall microsoft office 2010, because all my docs are messed up. Anyhow i understood that i have to install wine and get it to work on that. My problem is how will i then be able to install addons to office 2010, like let's say Equation 3.0 (an MS office addon)
<well_laid_lawn> Ionela873123: if no one here knows there's a wine channel
<well_laid_lawn> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Tm_T> oh, I'm here too
<Ionela873123> thank you
<Justakill> whats a good way of cleaning up you're files. Getting rid of useless packages etc?
<TheSheep> "useless"?
<TheSheep> I sure hope that there are no useless packages in ubuntu repositories
<unrar> Ciao!
#xubuntu 2012-11-15
<c2tarun> anyone able to setup adhoc wifi network in xubuntu.
<gggs> just installed xubuntu, think I've found a bug already
<Silence-> gggs: And whats that?
<gggs> in settings->keyboard->application shortcuts, if you change a shortcut to a key combination that already exists and choose `Use X' (left option), it doesn't change the conflicting shortcut
<gggs> then, if you have a number of shortcuts using the same key combination and try to delete one of them, it will only ever delete the FIRST one, HIGHER on the list
<gggs> steps to reproduce: 'Reset to defaults'; change one or more shortcuts to an existing combination; attempt to delete a shortcut other than the earliest one
<gggs> possible workaround: delete all conflicting shortcuts first
<gggs> otherwise I'm impressed, didn't take long to configure the desktop the way I wanted
<Jonne_> hey, i just upgraded xubuntu to 12.10, but i have an issue with firefox not starting unless i type firefox directly in a terminal
<Jonne_> if i start it through the launcher i get 2 firefox processes, one of which is <defunct>
<nicekiwi> hey, i installed osme updates and rebooted and the window manager didnt load.. help?
<nicekiwi> as in ihave no window borders
<knome> nicekiwi, alt+f2 -> run xfwm4
<xubuntu514> ANYone manage to get steam linux beta working on xubuntu ?
<nicekiwi> knome, that had no effect
<nicekiwi> xubuntu514, yes.
<nicekiwi> knome, oh oh wait it did
<nicekiwi> yay
<nicekiwi> knome, ty
<xubuntu514> thankyou
<knome> nicekiwi, no problem
<Jonne_> which firefox.desktop file is actually used to run it in xubuntu? the one in /usr/share/xfce4/helpers or the one in /usr/share/applications?
<knome> Jonne_, the launcher in the bottom panel is actually calling an exo launcher for the default web browser
<Jonne_> that's not the one i'm talking about (don't have the bottom panel)
<Jonne_> i mean the one in the application menu
<Jonne_> internet>firefox
<Jonne_> not 'web browser'
<knome> that should be the one under /applications
<nicekiwi> speaking of the application menu.. how do you edit the layout of the highest level of the app menu? "Menu Editor" dosnt work
<Jonne_> although 'web browser' has the same effect
<knome> there's files in /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu...
<knome> or, simply said, there's no better way than "main menu" (alacarte), yet
<nicekiwi> knome, ahhh perfecct xD hopfully this will work :) ty
<Jonne_> maybe i should ask in #ubuntu
<knome> Jonne_, well, that sounds weird.
<knome> Jonne_, if running "firefox" from terminal works, i've no idea why running from the menu wouldn't
<Jonne_> my thoughts exactly
<Jonne_> i have a bunch of other DE's installed too, so they might be interfering with eachother
<knome> any warnings thrown when you launch from terminal?
<Jonne_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/204103/firefox-16-wont-start-from-the-gnome-shell-in-12-10
<knome> did you try the method proposed there?
<Jonne_> still trying to start firefox
<Jonne_> ok, that fixed it
<Jonne_> ffs
<Jonne_> unity's really getting in the way of running alternative desktops
<knome> one could say so
<knome> as long as it isn't impossible, it's fine
<Jonne_> i should probably bite the bullet and try an alt distro, but i've been using ubuntu for 5 years now
<Jonne_> all my boxes run ubuntu, but all have a different DE
<pellcorp> I am having issues running xubuntu 12.10 inside vmware player 5.0.1.  My host is also Xubuntu 12.10.  I had the same issue running Gubuntu 12.10 as host.  Xubuntu guest runs perfectly in a single screen.  If I configure vmware to use both of my screens xubuntu misbehaves.
<pellcorp> Misbehaves as in moving say a terminal window between screens causes the background to get corrupted.  Funny thing is this works very nicely on Ubuntu 10.10 32bit.
<pellcorp> Anyone tried this or have any suggestions?
<pellcorp> I meant Ubuntu 10.10 as guest works fine across both screens, even when Xubuntu 12.10 is host.
<pellcorp> I am running xubuntu 12.10 64bit both host and guest.
<adytza23> hello
<adytza23> i have a problem
<adytza23> my asus eeepc 1015bx after i install xubuntu or lubuntu it gives me a black screen
<nikolam> This automatic disk checks on startup are pain. One day I will run everything on ZFS and I would forget what on-boot chkdsk is.
<nikolam> fsck i ment
<adytza23> what's wrong?
<GridCube> adytza23, many things can be wrong, see i you could get an error somewhere
<adytza23> well i did'nt show any error
<adytza23> after the instalation is finished it wont show deskop
<pellcorp> I am going to try 12.04 64bit guest and see if the problem is still there.  At least will provide more info.  Otherwise man Xubuntu rocks, I love it, so quick and clean.  Only thing I miss is auto dual screen, when I plug and unplug my external monitor, but I found the aranda and that is really helpful.
<adytza23> just a black screen
<GridCube> press ctrl-alt-f1 and go to a tty
<nikolam> did you set it up to boot from Hd? adytza23
<adytza23> of course
<adytza23> i already cheked that
<GridCube> adytza23, and then go to /var/log/ and check the Xorg.log s
<nikolam> and it starts to boot and then displays something before displaying black screen?
<adytza23> it does'nt dispaly anything before the balck screen
<nikolam> did you installed grub. And you installed from live USB from 12.10 ?
<koegs> where is defined which icon is show in the taskbar and task-switcher? terminator shows a different icon in the main-menu and in the taskbar: http://imgur.com/6oRj6
<adytza23> someone told me it may be because of the fact it has an ati graphics card
<nikolam> maybe it is for unsupported graphics and needs ati driver install. do you have console?
<GridCube> koegs, the program defines that, usually at their folder
<nikolam> adytza23, and if you installed from live USB drive, it booted there to desktop?
<adytza23> i did'nt instaled from live
<nikolam> adytza23, but from where
<adytza23> i used yummy
<adytza23> to make the iso botable from usb
<adytza23> and instaled it directly
<nikolam> why not using unetbootin?
<nikolam> adytza23, use unetbootin.
<adytza23> first time i heard about it
<adytza23> :)
 * nikolam going to eat
<pellcorp> Xubuntu 12.04.1 does not have this problem.  I am happy enough to rebuild my vm on 12.04.1 until such time as vmware better supports it.  Thanks
<Adriannom> hi.  the spellchecker on libreoffice isn't working at all.  i've tried installing hunspell, wbritish and libreoffice-l10n-en-gb among other things, but nothing is working.  when i try a spellcheck it just says "spellcheck finished"
<Adriannom> is this a common problem?
<v1adimir> try
<v1adimir> libenchant-dev
<Adriannom> v1adimir, no change in spellcheck or language settings in libre
<v1adimir> :(
<Adriannom> i can see hunspell in the settings, and us english is the only option, but it doesn't even check for that
<v1adimir> Adriannom: I had it working.. both in 12.04.1 and 12.10 but I'm not sure any more if there was antyhing that needed to be added
<Adriannom> ok.  i can't really understand why there is any work to add a spellchecker, let alone a lot :s
<Adriannom> been googling for ages
<v1adimir> yea :f
<Adriannom> anyone else?
<smileyfuk> helo
<smileyfuk> i have xubuntu
<holstein> Adriannom: you want to add spell check?
<bazhang> !ask | smileyfuk
<ubottu> smileyfuk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<holstein> Adriannom: i would see if there is a newer libreoffice version.. at libreoffice support they would likely ask if you are using the most recent version
<smileyfuk> helo bazhang
<smileyfuk> nice to meet u
<smileyfuk> what do you need help with?
<bazhang> smileyfuk, this is xubuntu support only
<smileyfuk> yes, i come here to help
<Adriannom> holstein, ok i guess i'll just reinstall and see what happens :)
<smileyfuk> i have xubuntu and will help all with problem
<smileyfuk> just ask away
<bazhang> smileyfuk, then wait for those that need help.
<smileyfuk> ok
<smileyfuk> i was wonder if you need help, you are one who ask me
<smileyfuk> ;)
<holstein> Adriannom: i didnt mean to imply that you should reinstall
<bazhang> smileyfuk, chit chat in #xubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<holstein> Adriannom: i would see if there is an upgrade available for libreoffice, and if not.. i would look at the libreoffice site and see what version they are on, and try either upgrading or downgrading your current one and test
<smileyfuk> i would like to stay on topic thanks
<holstein> smileyfuk: that was a request for you to stay on topic actually.. do you have a support question?
<smileyfuk> i here to help
<smileyfuk> what do you need?
<bazhang> smileyfuk, stop asking...
<stratoka> hi all, i have a question, should i go 64bit or 32bit with 4gigs of ram and a phenom II x4
<Adriannom> holstein, ok, it's not the latest, i'll try upgrading, thanks
<bazhang> 64
<xubuntu110> Hello, I am having a really weird terminals in Xubuntu (both the default terminal and the one I use normally - yakuake).  Everytime I try and type 'e' it keeps printing 's'-es continually until I cancel the command with 'ctrl+c'.
<xubuntu110> Anyone got any idea how to fix this or even just reset it so it doesnt happen anymore?
<stratoka> thanks bazhang
<holstein> smileyfuk: OH.. i understand, you are here to volunteer to help.. thanks! ..please read http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct
<smileyfuk> no it is too long
<smileyfuk> bye
<holstein> smileyfuk: cool.. just try and stop posting here.. if you'd like to answer a question, just answer one
<smileyfuk> i came here to answer..
<smileyfuk> and bazhang told me to ask
<smileyfuk> i ask if u need help... ???
<smileyfuk> and what do you need help with my friend
<smileyfuk> i will answer
<holstein> smileyfuk: cool.. you can pm me if you need more help.. we just try and keep the channel clear
<smileyfuk> u all can answer to GOD
<smileyfuk> ON JUDGEMENT DAY
<bazhang> ?
 * genii-around immediately goes back to coffee drinking
<Adriannom> holstein, updated, but no change :(#
<holstein> Adriannom: you can also try downgrading, but i would try and determine A. if its just you... B. is it just libreoffice or just a certain verion or few versions..
<Adriannom> tbh i've had this problem on every version of xubuntu for about a year.  it's only now that i really need it to be fixed
<Adriannom> various pcs
<holstein> Adriannom: sure.. but this is not xubuntu specific either.. the libre package is ubuntu specific.. is there a bug report you have found? have you contacted anyone in the libre team?
<holstein> Adriannom: can anyone else replicate it?.. if you dont find a bug, start one, and lay out the steps.. link it here and il try and replicate it
<Adriannom> neither.  the steps are:  install xubuntu.  apt-get install libreoffice.  load writer.  type stuff.  spell check.
<holstein> Adriannom: sure.. and that is the same package ubuntu-wide. im not tring to be combabitive at all... just get you in the correct place and this channel is not going to be able to resolve libre office issues.. i would try searching for a bug, and if you dont fine one, make one
<holstein> link it back to me and others and we'll try and get it confirmed
<Adriannom> holstein, finally i got it working.  i downloaded an oxt from http://libreoffice-na.us/English-3.5-installs/dictionary.html and installed it with the extension manager
<Adriannom> holstein, thanks for your help
<holstein> Adriannom: COOL... are those extensions available in the repos? let me konw if you do see a bug somewhere that we/you/i can tack those results you found onto
<Adriannom> i didn't find any bugs, just tons of forum posts
<Adriannom> phew, i really have to go now, thanks again
<jsmith-argotec> this is probably not the right channel but can anyone point in the best direction for lightdm questions on Ubuntu?
<Unit193> jsmith-argotec: Lightdm on Xubuntu is here, lightdm on Ubuntu is at #ubuntu
<jsmith-argotec> Unit193: thanks!
<davethefan> quiet in here?
<vagrantc> so, what's the application that comes up when you pop in a blank CD on xubuntu? it's not xfburn... should it be?
<davethefan> i use brasero
<vagrantc> but what's xubuntu's intention?
<davethefan> it is xfburn isn't it? i've got a relatively fresh install, and brasero is only there because i manually installed it - other than that, i don't see any other cd burning software  - unless CD / DVD creator counts, but thats just a file manager window
<vagrantc> hmmm... i'm kind of proxying the  question, so i'm not totally clear on it myself... more research...
<mokarenko> Hello everyone. I need to know how to enable a volume control applet without the indicator plugin.
<davethefan> vagrantc: have you checked the package lists on the xubuntu site?
<mokarenko> any way of getting the volume control applet without the indicator plugin??
<mokarenko> or is there a way of configuring said plugin so that right-click doesn't give me the menu of the plugin??
<davethefan> does your volume control show up in the Multimedia menu?
<mokarenko> yes, pulseaudio volume control
<davethefan> is that the menu you are looking for/
<mokarenko> Not quite... I'm looking for the wee icon in the notification area for volume control, but I don't want the indicator plugin
<davethefan> how do you mean?
<mokarenko> Okay: the indicator plugin is this thing you get on the panel that contains the network manager status, in my case the dropbox icon, the volume control and other stuff... I don't want it
<mokarenko> I want, however, the volume control icon (and menu/applet whatever it's called) back in the notification area...
<davethefan> you want to be able to remove it, and have a shortcut for the volume control somewhere else, like your desktop or something?
<mokarenko> Not just anywhere else: in the notification area... tray area... whatever you like to call it.
<GridCube> mokarenko, try this one https://code.google.com/p/volume-applet/
<mokarenko> brb lunch... thanks GridCube I'll give it a try :)
<xubuntu255> hello
<tomatopotato> yes?
<tomatopotato> whos there?
<xubuntu255> Ok, I got choppy scrolling in firefox and horrible screentear when moving windows in 12.10, amd 6450 proprietary drivers. didnt  have choppy scrolling with the free driver but did have screentear
<xubuntu255> can somebody help me fix all this?
<xubuntu255> please:)
<tomatopotato> xubuntu255: post your xorg log, your glxinfo
<tomatopotato> via pastebin
<jd_xubuntu> Question, I have a dell 4300, 2GH processor, and 1Gig of Ram, 64 Megs of video Ram, loaded up xubuntu and tring to login but I get a gray screen at login any suggestions
<holstein> jd_xubuntu: nomodeset ...tap or hold shift while booting the live CD.. go to the bottom F6 menu... nomodeset is there
<nicekiwi> hey, in the /etc/xdg/xdg-ubuntu/menus/xfce-applications.menu it references .desktop files, where are those files located?
<knome> nicekiwi, /usr/share/applications/
<knome> nicekiwi, usually :)
<nicekiwi> knome, ty :)
<nicekiwi> Can u force fullscreen apps to run in windowed mode with commandline params?
#xubuntu 2012-11-16
<bigfoot_DK> XFCE "deskbar" überlagert VLC player im fullscreen mode - gibts dafür eine lösung ?
<bigfoot_DK> XFCE deskbar is visible and overlays VLC player in fullscreen mode - anyone who has a solved that ?
<ner0x> If I'm compiling my own ruby, where should I put it?
<kj4> hello all
<kj4> just wanted to say thanks to xubuntu devs- i keep coming back to this distro
<eldergeek> good evening all.
<eldergeek> I've a video problem with a Dell Dimension C600/C500.  Xubuntu 12.04 LTS installed well enough but the video seems to be split horizontally and overlapped with distortion in the overlap region.  xrandr seems to have become obsolete and there is no xorg.conf file.  Have I any options?  Google has been singularly unhelpful.
<eldergeek> quit
<eldergeek> exit
<xubuntu016> hey there i want to install ubunto on my tablet pc is it possible as it has only 256 ram
<baizon> xubuntu016: xubuntu yes, but if its to slow i recommend Lubuntu
<xubuntu016> from where i can download it plz can i get a download link
<xubuntu016> actually its 512 but only 480 is being shown thus i m unable to install xubuntu
<xubuntu016> is anybody here ?
<baizon> !patience | xubuntu016
<ubottu> xubuntu016: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<baizon> xubuntu016: xubuntu -> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<baizon> Lubuntu -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<xubuntu016> okay new to the site..
<xubuntu016> which be best for me as LAN drivers and other issues are also there with the tablet.
<holstein> xubuntu016: lubuntu was suggested.. give it a try :)
<holstein> xubuntu016: i would have realistic expectations for that hardware.. you wont end up with an ipad
<xubuntu016> thanks i am trying it..
<xubuntu016> thanks a lot..
<xubuntu016> thank you baizon , ubottu and you too holstein.. bye
<baizon> np xubuntu016
<baizon> cu
<zruty> I am playing around with the sound setting but I am having a hard time getting my USB headset's microphone to work. What can I try?
<TheSheep> zruty: all that comes to mind is:
<TheSheep> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<xubuntu938> hello what utility should i use to put xubuntu on usb?
<frogman1984> xubuntu938, http://www.linuxliveusb.com/          use LiveCD iso
<xubuntu601> hello.  i've had to revert to 3.2.0-32-generic from 3.2.0-33-generic due to crashes.  anyone else having this issue on 12.04?
<kevin89> xubuntu601: Nope
<xubuntu601> probably my ancient hardware then.  I'll look into it.
<xubuntu274> do i ask my question now?
<xubuntu274> running xubuntu  and new to it, lsb_release -a yields Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS Release:	12.04 Codename:	precise
<xubuntu274> issue is i cannot play mp3's etc. or dvd's and cannot install flash
<xubuntu274> am a rank amateur
<bazhang> install xubuntu-restricted-extras xubuntu274
<xubuntu274> so i type "install xubuntu-restricted-extras"?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install packagename
<xubuntu274> do i know what "packagename" is, or is that standing in for a name i should know?
<bazhang> xubuntu-restricted-extras
<xubuntu274> so, "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras"?
<bazhang> correct
<xubuntu274> okay. it's doing something.
<xubuntu274> so now i have a message in a box asking me to agree to the terms of its EULA and i want to but i don't see how to
<xubuntu274> i press "enter" for "ok" but nothing happens
<bazhang> xubuntu274, tab to it
<bazhang> ie hit the <tab> key
<xubuntu274> LOL! thanks.
<bazhang> :)
<xubuntu274> okay. so now i've been returned to the command line prompt. it appears to be done but then i get the white exclamation point in the blue circle telling me to click it and i get this message: Failure to download extra data files  The following packages requested additional data downloads after package installation, but the data could not be downloaded or could not be processed.  ttf-mscorefonts-installer  The download will be atte
<xubuntu274> download again now.  Running this command requires an active Internet connection.
<xubuntu274> there are two buttons. one says "run this action now" and the other says "close". i'm guessing "run this action now"?
<bazhang> yep
<xubuntu274> that opened another terminal which has now closed, can i assume it's finished? that i can close the info dialogue box and the other terminal?
<bazhang> try installing it again
<xubuntu274> you mean "sudo apt-get" etc or "run this action now"?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get
<xubuntu274> that yields "Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done xubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version. The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   linux-headers-3.2.0-29-generic linux-headers-3.2.0-29 Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<bazhang> bravo
<xubuntu274> should i do "apt-get autoremove"?
<bazhang> yes
<xubuntu274> okay ... so is that simply "apt-get autoremove" or do i include the packagename(s), eg., linux-headers-3.2.0-29-generic
<bazhang> simply that
<xubuntu274> sudo  apt-get autoremove?
<bazhang> yes
<xubuntu274> okay. final test should be try to play some music and video.
<Xifanie> I'm on xubuntu 12.04 and I think my mount function broke or something... I get an error with automount on startup, I can't mount anything manually anymore as it asks me to specify the filesystem type, but won't accept any x_x
<quant> Q. why dose firefox (16.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.1) have [english (south africa) language pack 16.0.2] installed
<xubuntu274> thanks for all your help, bazhang. all seems well.
<xubuntu274> i'll definitely bookmark this page.
<bazhang> np
<bazhang> try a dvd now
<xubuntu274> oh yeah. good idea. una momenta.
<xubuntu274> good call, bazhang. i cannot view the DVD i inserted. parole opened but then informed me "Could not read DVD. This may be because the DVD is encrypted and a DVD decryption library is not installed."
<bazhang> xubuntu274, ok
<bazhang> go to medibuntu.org and get the libdvdcss2 deb for your version of xubuntu
<bazhang> 12.10 was it?
<quant> Q. why does xubuntu 12.10 firefox (16.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.1) have [english (south africa) language pack 16.0.2] installed by default
<xubuntu274> 12.04.1
<bazhang> quant, why not remove it if you dont want it there
<bazhang> http://packages.medibuntu.org/precise/libdvdcss2.html  <---- xubuntu274
<quant> i did but i had to sudo thunar to delete the files
<bazhang> quant, thats never the way to remove packages
<quant> there was no other way to remove them that I could see
<bazhang> with the package manager
<bazhang> randomly removing packages like you did is incredibly bad
<quant> Ubuntu Software Centre could not find /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/langpack-en-ZA@firefox.mozilla.org.xpi or /usr/lib/firefox/distribution/searchplugins/locale/en-ZA
<bazhang> quant, they take up next to zero space. why not leave them be in the first place
<xubuntu274> following your weblink, i'm uncertain which link to then follow. do i enable Medibuntu first and then "click here" or ?? and/or how do i ascertain whether to click on i386 or amd64?
<quant> why do i need them installed, if i don't use them?
<bazhang> xubuntu274, are you on 64bit or 32bit
<quant> more to the ponit how would you remove them?
<bazhang> quant, are you in a rush? I will try , once I have seen to xubuntu274 's issue
<xubuntu274> i should know whether i'm which but i don
<xubuntu274> don't know.
<bazhang> xubuntu274, what does uname -a say in the terminal
<quant> no rush
<xubuntu274> Linux keepitsimple-ME051 3.2.0-33-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 18 16:19:45 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<quant> tnks
<xubuntu274> so do i simply download the i386 or must i enable medibuntu first?
<bazhang> xubuntu274, see the i686 and i386?
<bazhang> thats 32bit
<xubuntu274> yes
<bazhang> just click on the deb
<xubuntu274> sorry, i want to be sure here: click on the i386?
<bazhang> yep
<xubuntu274> save file or open with ??
<bazhang> open with
<xubuntu274> open with what? or just okay, open?
<bazhang> does it not offer something to open with?
<xubuntu274> it says "choose helper application" and just takes me to a "recently used" dialogue box listing recent files
<xubuntu274> no application offered
<bazhang> ok. so save to Desktop, or somewhere in your home folder that you can easily find it
<xubuntu274> done.
<bazhang> now go to that deb, and right click, does it offer something to open it with?
<xubuntu274> archive manager, with an alternative to browse for a different application. clicking on the alternatives, the recommended's are the archive manager but also the ubuntu software center.
<bazhang> the software centre
<xubuntu274> installing ...
<xubuntu274> installed. try playing the DVD?
<bazhang> close mplayer or the like?
<xubuntu274> yes, i've closed parole.
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> so try !
<xubuntu274> trying ...
<xubuntu274> you have incredible patience, bazhang. all is well. kudos.
<bazhang> xubuntu274, what about flash in firefox or other browser
<xubuntu274> yes. flash. i'm on it.
<mrfree> hi all. 12.10 livecd works like a charm but when installed xubuntu 12.10 doesn't start on my Latitude (intel video card)
<mrfree> splash doesn't appear and... only a black screen
<mrfree> if I boot the livecd splash works and so on
<mrfree> any idea?
<mrfree> I've the same problem with ubuntu 12.10
<xubuntu274> bazhang, flash works.
<bazhang> xubuntu274, so all good?
<bazhang> mp3, dvd, flash?
<xubuntu274> all good. thanks a mill! all. mp3,4, dvd, flash. anything  else i haven't tried doesn't work? i know where to go. this in itself is priceless. thx again.
<bazhang> hehe
<xubuntu274> sayonara and down the road motors, as they say in new mexico
<bazhang> :)
<quant> bazhang: u still there?
<quant> tools > Add-Ons > Languages > More --> points to http://translate.org.za/content/view/15/31/lang,en/ <--Unable to connect
<holstein> quant: are you online with that machine?
<quant> yes
<holstein> quant: that link doesnt do anything
<holstein> quant: what are you trying to do?
<quant> Q. why does xubuntu 12.10 firefox (16.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.1) have [english (south africa) language pack 16.0.2] installed by default
<bazhang> mine doesnt
<holstein> misconfiguration? bad iso download? interrupted upate? bug...
<quant> i'm AU
<Unit193> Could have just misdetected where you lived.
<quant> always loads be default
<bazhang> its not default on my firefox
<quant> has been that way since 10.10
<bazhang> odd
<bazhang> those are always removed when the installation finishes up here
<bazhang> ie the excess language packs
<Unit193> quant: You can remove it, but where does http://geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup say you are?
<quant> and the only way i have been able to remove is sudo thunar delete /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/langpack-en-ZA@firefox.mozilla.org.xpi or /usr/lib/firefox/distribution/searchplugins/locale/en-ZA
<quant> <CountryCode>AU</CountryCode><CountryCode3>AUS</CountryCode3><CountryName>Australia</CountryName><RegionCode>04</RegionCode><RegionName>Queensland</RegionName><City>Brisbane</City><ZipPostalCode/><Latitude>-27.4710</Latitude><Longitude>153.0243</Longitude><AreaCode>0</AreaCode><TimeZone>Australia/Queensland</TimeZone>
<quant> add-on is https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/english-south-african-language/reviews/?src=api
<quant> package -->English (South African) Language Pack by Dwayne Bailey, Translate.org.za
<quant> Settings Manager > Language Support > Install/Remove Language... Does not uninstall
<Overand> (I'm a fairly advanced user - ubuntu, debian, arch, RHEL, etc.)  I'm looking to have an *ubuntu system with XFCE, Gnome, and possibly KDE and LXDE.  Which version should I install first?  Should I start with ubuntu, then install the xubuntu-desktop package or whatever's current, or vice-versa, or what?
<holstein> Overand: i might look at http://www.hybryde.org/ ,though its not offically supported of course
<holstein> Overand: i started with ubuntu, though i have started with xubuntu... you just need to be careful with the *buntu-desktop packages as they might want to remove the other ones
<SkippersBoss> holstein, only when autoremove has been added
<quant> holstein: Any ideas?
<holstein> SkippersBoss: we'll see.. i have had them try removing each other
<SkippersBoss> They will suggest it. That cannot be helped
<holstein> quant: i would just try and localize it as you need
<holstein> SkippersBoss: it wasnt a loose suggestion. it was more like "ubuntu-desktop gnome...etc are going to be removed", and were
<quant> have allready dun that from the start
<holstein> i only mention as something to be aware of Overand .. just read the list of what is going to be changed
<holstein> quant: that?
<quant> set up my locale
<holstein> quant: so you are trying to emplement a language change in firefox? have you taken your .config file out of the equation? maybe remove it, or try as a new user
<quant> mmm  tnks.
<xubuntu623> hi there
<xubuntu623> ;d
<xubuntu623> how to get involved to xfce ?
<xubuntu623> oh Im dumb
<xubuntu623> :D
<Guest28145> I'm testing voyager on live-usb
<Guest28145> when i go to software center it doesn't let me dl and install anything.
<TheSheep> what is voyager?
<TheSheep> what is "dl"?
<Guest28145> voyager is xubuntu
<Guest28145> dl=dwonload
<TheSheep> Guest28145: what?
<holstein> i dont think voyager is xubuntu
<holstein> i find sometimes you can install with live systems and sometimes maybe there isnt enough room
<holstein> if its a kernel or something that requires a reboot, of course you cant
<Guest28145> http://voyager.legtux.org/
<knome> Guest28145, voyager isn't xubuntu
<TheSheep> Guest28145: if voyager is another distribution based on xubuntu, then maybe go to *their* channel and ask *them* what they broke in it
<Guest28145> yes, voyager is xubuntu
<TheSheep> we don't support it here
<knome> Guest28145, no, it's not, and you're arguing with the wrong people :)
<holstein> Guest28145: voyager could be using XFCE
<knome> holstein, what TheSheep said ^
<Guest28145> no, voyager is definitely xubuntu - look at the link
<knome> Guest28145, i'm the xubuntu project lead and i know we didn't create voyager.
<knome> Guest28145, voyager is not supported.
<Guest28145> its just someones personalized xubuntu, i.e. xubuntu+favourite apps/themes
<holstein> its based on xubuntu.. xubuntu is xubuntu
<Guest28145> why do you say its based on xubuntu? It is xubuntu just different default setup in terms of apps and themes
<quant> <holstein> found it I think /etc/menu-methods/ lang.h
<TheSheep> Guest28145: on xubuntu there is no such problem as the one you describe, so it must be something that they changed, you just have to ask them, we have no idea what it might be
<quant> would you look please, tnks
<quant> do i need to add au to:  function sections_translations()="ar:ast:be: etc.
<quant> in  /etc/menu-methods/ lang.h
<holstein> quant: have you seen http://askubuntu.com/questions/63724/how-do-i-start-firefox-in-another-language-than-the-default ?
<quant> I don't want to start firefox in another language, I want to start ff in the langiage that I installed xubuntu in
<quant> do you understand
<holstein> quant: sure.. i would change it though, if its incorrect.. just change it to the one you want
<quant> and how would YOU remove the other lang that the xubuntu install script keeps Incorrectly installing?
<quant> as the only way i was able to remove it was: sudo thunar delete /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/langpack-en-ZA@firefox.mozilla.org.xpi and /usr/lib/firefox/distribution/searchplugins/locale/en-ZA
<quant> which every one tells me is the wroungway
<quant> If you don't know then just say so OK?
<quant> I have been waiting since about 4:30am for a promised answer, now 6:41am
<TheSheep> quant: who are you talking to?
<quant> <bazhang> quant, are you in a rush? I will try , once I have seen to xubuntu274 's issue
<quant> I was hopeing to get some xubuntu support
<quant> So, no support?
<TheSheep> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<quant> have searched
<TheSheep> quant: we are all just other users, like you, we are not all-knowing and we don't keep the information from you maliciously
<quant> been waiting for hours
<TheSheep> quant: also, nobody will tell you "we don't know", because nobody knows if someone else on the channel knows
<quant> thank you and good night!
<partycola> hey people, does anyone know how to show labels only on windows buttons?
#xubuntu 2012-11-17
<TaxmanD> whutup dudes
<TaxmanD> anybody see what I'm writing
<pleia2> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<TaxmanD> !derp
<TaxmanD> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<TaxmanD> how do i register on irc again :<
<v1adimir> TaxmanD: /msg NickServ@services. HELP
<v1adimir> TaxmanD: /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER
<pleia2> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<TaxmanD> thank you
<v1adimir> guys, these entries came with 12.10 by default?? http://postimage.org/image/y4xban4mp/full/
<TaxmanD>  /msg nickserv register godverdomme binhduongng@gmail.com
<v1adimir> TaxmanD: hope it's not the same password you use for your email ;)
<v1adimir> and
<v1adimir> you might wanna change it now xD
<TaxmanD>  god damnit
<v1adimir> heh :\
<TaxmanD> good thing its not it though
<v1adimir> :P
<v1adimir> .. always keep a tab open, just for IRC CMDs ;s
<TaxmanD>  why did it not le work though
<v1adimir> looks like there was a space in front
<TaxmanD> and yes ill be sure to open another tab now
<v1adimir> hehe cool
<TaxmanD> thanks buddy, is there no way to delete one of my msg? :>
<TaxmanD> bla
<TaxmanD> bli
<TaxmanD> blu
<TaxmanD> by the way I'm on 12.04 LTS right now and its working ok on my netbook, some bugs here and there, is 12.10 worth it to get?
<TaxmanD> also there's this eeexubuntu thing i heard of, should i use it for my netbook instead?
<TaxmanD> thanks and sorry for spam :)
<pleia2> as far as I know eeexubuntu isn't maintained
<pleia2> so you're better off just using regular xubuntu on netbooks (I do)
<pleia2> the features of 12.10 are here, only you can decide if it's worth it for you :) http://xubuntu.org/news/12-10-release/
<pleia2> xfce went from 4.8 to 4.10, which a lot of people were excited about
<TaxmanD> alrighty, thanks pleia, what netbook do you have btw if I may ask
<pleia2> Dell Mini9
<TaxmanD> when you bought it did it come with windows?
<pleia2> no, it came with Ubuntu 8.04
<TaxmanD> ah ok, cool
<xubuntuf3nyx> Question: is there a way to download the 3.6.3(latest stable) from a repository on Xubuntu? you know apt-get style.
<pleia2> the 3.6.3 what?
<xubuntuf3nyx> i guees im asking if there is an official repository for the latest stable LibreOffice. sorry
<xubuntuf3nyx> i missed that key word :S
<xubuntuf3nyx> LibreOffice for Xubuntu official repository with the latest stable release? Is there one?
<pleia2> Xubuntu doesn't come with libreoffice at all, so you'd be looking for an Ubuntu one
<pleia2> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa seems to be the closest, but it looks like they just have 3.6.1
<xubuntuf3nyx> oh... ok thanks. i can live with 3.6.1
<xubuntuf3nyx> thank you very much.
<pleia2> welcome
<TaxmanD> jk
<K1rk|Work> Hey quick question... In Gnome I used to be able to put my .desktop files in an autostart folder and they would launch when the login screen opened.  How do I do this with lightdm in xubuntu 12.04?
<holstein> K1rk|Work: i would just add whatever i want to the session startup
<holstein> for xfce
<K1rk|Work> holstein: but will that work prior to login?
<holstein> maybe http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10495974/ways-to-add-programs-to-startup-in-ubuntu-by-commandline
<holstein> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3913304/how-to-start-an-application-as-soon-as-the-x-start-up-in-ubuntu
<alexm> Hey, does anyone know how well Xubuntu works on a Macbook Pro (Intel)?
<holstein> alexm: try it live :)
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<alexm> Yea I'll just try live CD thanks
<Melsi> Hello, I would like to create a readme ascii file. I see that leafpad both opens readme and readme.txt, my question: is it a common practice to use the .txt extension (in windows is), thank you!
<knome> Melsi, i think many just use "README" (case sensitive), but it's a matter of taste really
<Melsi> thank you very much! I will go with README because I would like to follow the most common/used practice! bye!
<knome> np
<c2tarun> Hi friends, is anyone able to do voice call on pidgin for gtalk?
<Ankhwatcher> Hey, I've installed #xubuntu on my laptop and I am connecting a monitor over the VGA plug, how do I use my second monitor to extend my display?
<GridCube> Ankhwatcher, do you have arandr installed?
<Ankhwatcher> GridCube: yes
<Ankhwatcher> it's seems to screw stuff up though
<GridCube> open it and drag your windows the way you want to be
<Ankhwatcher> I don't think I'm using it right
<Ankhwatcher> can I run separate workspaces on each monitor?
<GridCube> also your laptop should have special keys to change the way it works
<GridCube> Ankhwatcher, you can not
<Ankhwatcher> how do I keep the laptop monitor as the default?
<GridCube> again, in arandr drag and drop it to the first place
<Ankhwatcher> GridCube: so the top left monitor is always the default?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> as i understand it
<Guest60163> Hey lot. I'm having a problem with my Xubuntu installation
<GridCube> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest60163> I have downloaded the desktop version, instaled it and it opened in commandline
<Guest60163> When I looked it up on google they've told me to install ubuntu-desktop ad so I did. But when I rebooted it gave me an error: "ieee80211 phy0: >brcms_ops_bss_info_changed: enabled true, count 1 (implement)
<Guest60163> well perhaps not an error, but it doesn't do anything from that line
<GridCube> why would you install the ubuntu-desktop over the xubuntu-desktop? wouldnt that override the xubuntu installation?
<Guest60163> Because that's what the post had given me as solution
<GridCube> well, i dont know wich desktop you are using then, because if you installed ubuntu-desktop it pulled all unity with it
<GridCube> so, no idea whats happening there
<Elvano> Well, to be honest, I've reformatted the disk and reinstalled it withouth installing the ubuntu desktop ans it still gives me that line
<GridCube> ok let me check
<GridCube> thats a wifi error
<Elvano> It has worked before, though.Otherwise I could've never installed the ubuntu-desktop at the previous install.
<GridCube> yep
<GridCube> i see
<GridCube> mmm i cant find anything useful on the net, you might have to wait for smarter people
<Elvano> I feel so stupid. Now that you've told me it's the network i can read the ieee80211 phy0.... Thank you for trying GridCube
<lycan> Hi is a goog option for xubuntu install on a netbook with Intel Atom n270 single core?
<GridCube> yes
<kiran_> hello
<GridCube> !hi | Kiranvotio
<ubottu> Kiranvotio: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Kiranvotio> is Compiz works on xubuntu ?
<Tech-1> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-set-up-compiz-in-xubuntu-1210-or.html
<GridCube> Kiranvotio, it shoudl work,  but it not supported in this channel
<Kiranvotio> everytime i logon to xubuntu it shows a popup stating to select the session how to skip this step
<Kiranvotio> ?
<TheSheep> Kiranvotio: in the "sessions and startup" setting in settings manager
<TheSheep> Kiranvotio: there is a checkbox for it
<TheSheep> Kiranvotio: "display chooser on login"
<Kiranvotio> yeah i got it thank you
<lycan> Thanks GridCube
<Kiranvotio> is xubuntu (all 12.10 and 04 versions are buggy ) cause i always get the crash report
<GridCube> why doesnt abiword understand the scroll wheel anymore?
<john2x> hello
<john2x> i just installed xubuntu 12.10 on virtualbox, but have a couple of issues..
<GridCube> shoot
<john2x> 1 is I can't set the resolution to greater than 1024x768 in the settings manager
<GridCube> needs virtualbox addons
<john2x> 2 is that the scroll wheel of my mouse doesn't seem to work.
<john2x> ahh got it.
<john2x> gonna set it up
<john2x> thanks
<GridCube> :/ abiword its really getting to my nerves
<TheSheep> use tex
<GridCube> tex... tex... never used tex
<TheSheep> it's what the professional book editors use
<nyR3dnek> GridCube: use latex
<nyRednek> actually, TheSheep is right
<TheSheep> yeah, or context
<TheSheep> actually, if you are just starting, context will be easier
<nyRednek> that system is used at most publishing houses
<nyRednek> i didn't know about context
<TheSheep> nyRednek: it's a more humane approach :)
<nyRednek> TheSheep: humane? typesetting? does not compute
 * nyRednek 's head explodes
<GridCube> how about, no?
<GridCube> better ill get libreoffice instead
<TheSheep> nyRednek: well, more modern, fixing some conceptual problems of latex
<nyRednek> TheSheep: apt-get install context?
 * nyRednek will try it
<TheSheep> nyRednek: yeah
<nyRednek> is there a good guide to using it? i've tried and failed with latex
<nyRednek> let me be more clear, i've found latex cumbersome
<GridCube> if it needs a guide, its not a good program
 * GridCube puts his little troll hat
<TheSheep> nyRednek: http://www.pragma-ade.com/general/manuals/ms-cb-en.pdf
<nyRednek> GridCube: sure, sure...do you know of a different way to write once, and maintain your text across multiple formats?(text for publisher, ebook, website)
<GridCube> pdf
<nyRednek> GridCube: um, no...most pdf's don't translate well to epub
<GridCube> why would you need epub if you have pdf?
<nyRednek> GridCube: sony reader, apple ibooks store
<nyRednek> GridCube: barnes and noble's nook store
 * nyRednek does use calibre for that conversion
<GridCube> mmmhm then use epub directly
<GridCube> i dont like epub
<nyRednek> epub doesn't translate very well to pdf
<GridCube> its just for text and it doesnt look pretty
<nyRednek> or for print
<nyRednek> actually epubs can and often do include images
<GridCube> mmhm exactly, so pdf it is and you dont use faulty devices
<john2x> omg I can scroll now.
<GridCube> nyRednek, yes, it it broken
<GridCube> they never fit where they are suppose to and the look bad
<TheSheep> guys, how about we move that to a non-support channel? :)
<nyRednek> GridCube: it's also the standard ebook format that the publishing industry has adopted
<GridCube> !ot | GridCube
<ubottu> GridCube, please see my private message
<GridCube> u_u ok
<Kiranovotio>  my wireless device not working
<fatpudding> any one have an idea how to fix this problem when running an SDL program : usr/local/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0: undefined symbol: _XGetRequest
<Ankhwatcher> what is the xfce desktop manager called?
<GridCube> orage
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> lol
<GridCube> calendar i read
<GridCube> Ankhwatcher, its xfwm4
<Ankhwatcher> okay now the login screen comes up over and over again
<GridCube> you type your password and it fails and ask for it again Ankhwatcher ?
<Ankhwatcher> yes
<drc> Caps Lock? Bad Memory?
<Ankhwatcher> the login screen wasnt coming up so i dpkg reconfigure xfwm4
<GridCube> ok, so go to a tty, press ctrl-alt-f1, log in wit your user and password, you wont see you passwrod while you type, and they do rm .Xautority and rm .ICEauthority
<GridCube> .Xauthority and .ICEauthority
<Ankhwatcher> termibal login  went fine
<Ankhwatcher> yay! I'm logged in and my machine can see it's soundcard again
<Ankhwatcher> thanks GridCube
<GridCube> no problem Ankhwatcher :)
<Ankhwatcher> how would I go about stopping all my previously running applications from being started when I log in?
<GridCube> Ankhwatcher, do you have nautilus installed?
<Ankhwatcher> not unless it's in default xubuntu, no
<GridCube> its not
<GridCube> so go to close a session and tick the "remember session" tick box, but have nothing open while doing so, it will remember that your session its empty and start that way, untick it afterward
<Ankhwatcher> now I do
<Ankhwatcher> can I use nautilus to prevent applications from being re-launched?
<GridCube> no, it will break things further
<GridCube> thats why its always my first question
<Mandex> Hi all
<GridCube> !hi | Mandex
<ubottu> Mandex: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<JimmyNeutron> I install tightvncserver onto Xubuntu 12.04 and every time I access it, I just get a grey screen with no desktop manager.  I think it has something to do with ~/.vnc/xstartup.  Anyone have a link to a correct xstartup for Xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> JimmyNeutron: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers#Customising_your_session - change the startkde to startxfce
<JimmyNeutron> well_laid_lawn: Thank You!
<well_laid_lawn> JimmyNeutron: that should be startxfce4 <-- needs the 4
<JimmyNeutron> Thanks!  I'll test it out now.
<JimmyNeutron> Works!  Thanks again!
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<nicekiwi> how can i contribute to xfce/xubuntu?
<TheSheep> nicekiwi: http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
<xubuntu073> hello
<knome> hello
#xubuntu 2012-11-18
<thank> hi
<thank> how do i add and write "noapic" option permanent to grub?
<knome> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<knome> those links should help fixing the grub configuration
<thank> mever mind, just figured out, thnx
<knome> np
<nicekiwi> grrr... how the $%&^%& do I edit the main apps menu in XFCE?
<nicekiwi> the menu editor dosnt work and Ive edited the config files adn even they dont work
<knome> nicekiwi, first step is to calm down and remember this is a family-friendly channel
<nicekiwi> menulibre dosnt cover it either
<nicekiwi> are % signs not friendly? :)
 * nicekiwi im a nicekiwi, im a nicekiwi, im a nice kiwi.. deep breaths.. 
<knome> nicekiwi, don't be nosey ;) obfuscated stuff is only a step away from the real thing... :)
<knome> nicekiwi, what's the exact problem with the menu files?
<nicekiwi> well i know how there a menu item for the Ubuntu software centre between 2 seperators, well I removed the USC cause I dont like it and  I want to either remove one of the seperators or add Synaptic where the USC used to be, but i cant do either
<nicekiwi> you know*
<knome> nicekiwi, open /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/menus/xfce-applications.menu with sudo
<nicekiwi> the config files referenced .desktop files, so I changed the USC one to reference synaptic, but it still shows nothing
<knome> nicekiwi, find a line that says <Layout>
<knome> nicekiwi, around line 21
<knome> nicekiwi, there's the actual menu layout. you want to edit that
<nicekiwi> knome, yes. I have edited that
<nicekiwi> in the slot that used to say USC it now has the filename of the synatpci .desktop file
<nicekiwi> ive rebooted since I edited it and still no chnage
<knome> nicekiwi, right, if you want to change it to synaptic, find the <Include> line (above <Layout>, around 11)
<knome> nicekiwi, then change USC to synaptic there as well
<nicekiwi> knome, oooo.. didnt see that before,
<nicekiwi> kj4, now how do I see if it worked?
<nicekiwi> opps
<nicekiwi> knome, , now how do I see if it worked?
<knome> save the file, wait like 2 seconds, and open the menu
<nicekiwi> knome, the menu has no chnaged
<knome> nicekiwi, are you using "the default" menu file?
<nicekiwi> knome, nvm works now, was using the full name of the app, but the .desktop filename
<nicekiwi> not the*
<knome> nicekiwi, great :)
<nicekiwi> ty for ur help
<knome> no problem
<nencinip> Hello :)
<nencinip> Is here someone on ?
<knome> no, we're all hiding
<nencinip> :)
<xubuntu339> why's there so many people here, but nobody is talking about anything :o
<knome> nobody has a problem
<xubuntu339> well of course, it's Linux :P
<knome> if you want general chatter, we have #xubuntu-offtopic for that
<nencinip> sssssz all sllep :) ;) !
<xubuntu339> no, i'm just wondering how come there's so many people if... you know
<xubuntu339> well my installation completed, so i'm off lol
<xubuntu339> bye :*
<knome> xubuntu339, enjoy
<knome> nencinip, almost
<nencinip> some one trouble with ram abuse with xubuntu and chrome ?
<nencinip> knome :)
<nencinip> Heeeeiiiiiii :)
<nencinip> is there any one about Xubuntu ??
<knome> about what?
<nencinip> after installed12 (fantastic), star browsing) it become very slow & use a lot of disk
<nencinip> why ?
<knome> 12. what?
<knome> 12.04 or 12.10 ?
<nencinip> (k8 1,5 Kb Ram)
<knome> 1,5KB? that's nothing... :)
<nencinip> good quest
<nencinip> where an "about" ?
<nencinip> 12.10
<nencinip> ouuu sorry Gb
<nencinip> not a Vic20 :) !
<knome> right, have you looked at top?
<nencinip> chrome 1 gb tot of ram used (most virtua) with 6 page opened, no other
<nencinip> also i've disable chrome(chrminum) cache
<knome> hmm. sounds like a chrome problem. lots of tabs with flash?
<nencinip> 4 fb 2 simple old tabbed html style
<knome> weird. do you have similar experiences with other browsers?
<nencinip> i 've notice that firefox do same
<nencinip> yse
<nencinip> ues
<nencinip> yes
<knome> it definitely sounds like a browser issue
<knome> maybe there's some flash stuff, that bumps the memory usage up really easily
<nencinip> i notice some sync between disk & browsing
<knome> how much actual ram do you have?
<nencinip> even, no other expirience with other application
<knome> it's most certainly the browsers..
<nencinip> and when start disk read, browser start noisly to lag
<nencinip> 1,5 GB
<knome> if they need to use swap, it's no wonder if they slow down
<nencinip> it's possible to diagnose if dma is enabled ?
<nencinip> (i dont know how  can do it)
<knome> http://thedaneshproject.com/posts/how-to-enable-dma-in-linux/
<nencinip> tnx
<nencinip> i try some test with about dma
<nencinip> nencinip# hdparm -d /dev/sdb
<nencinip> /dev/sdb:
<nencinip>  HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<nencinip> root@nencinip-K8N:/home/nencinip# hdparm -d /dev/sda
<nencinip> /dev/sda:
<nencinip>  HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<nencinip> why ?
<knome> don't know
<nencinip> Xfce if really boost in this years
<nencinip> ligh, pretty & fully configurable, great
<nencinip> knome, however thanks
<knome> np
<nencinip> np ?
<knome> "no problem" :)
<nencinip> :) ok, (it's my firm too :) NenciniP )
<nencinip> bye
<Cookie> Hi, what does orage globaltime record button do?
<tomatopotato> setting noapic in grub does not allow the suspend mode to work properly, the psu fan is still turning and it seem like the computer does not shut down, but when i push the button and turn of the computer and turn it on again, it resumes, is there any reason why it is like that? do i need to use a different option? because without noapic, i get a kernel panic error
<holstein> tomatopotato: maybe you just cant suspend on that hardware.. at least not easily.. i might just try different kernels, though its challenging to test that sometimes from live CD's
<tomatopotato> the system is installed already
<tomatopotato> will noacpi or acpioff wmaybe work?
<holstein> tomatopotato: correct.. im suggesting live CD's are an easy way to test other kernels on your hardware without modifying your current install
<holstein> tomatopotato: i would just try all those options.. that wont take long to test.. but it could come down to just hardware support
<tomatopotato> ic
<tomatopotato> thnx
<tomatopotato> is it the board or some component? the only component i have installed is an ati x1950 pro
<tomatopotato> i mean which could it be
<holstein> tomatopotato: im guessing something on the board.. but i usually just troubleshoot different kernels til something works
<tomatopotato> ic thnx again
<holstein> tomatopotato: you can lspci and check some logs... and paste them here though.. someone might know
<tomatopotato> ok good idea
<tomatopotato> http://pastebin.com/Cw9GCPY3
<holstein> tomatopotato: also, you could try the non xubuntu support channels and lists.. since its likely not xfce related and more about the kernel
<tomatopotato> what would be the best channel to go for?
<holstein> tomatopotato: it can get slow in here around this time
<holstein> tomatopotato: hmm.... just #ubuntu or #ubuntu-kernel maybe? not sure... just somewhere with more eyes is what im thinking
<tomatopotato> thnx
<xubuntu006> hi everyone
<xubuntu006> Just installing xubuntu now....it looks like it's come a LONG way since the last time I used it
<xubuntu006> looks and feels fantastic
<Marek01> hello which language is used here? Just only English?
<Marek01> does anybody know how to pass from Ubuntu 10.10 to xUbuntu 12.04 without reinstalling everything?
<Marek01> I just have the CD with the mentioned release and am running Ubuntu 10.10.
<Ancientcookie> hello
<knome> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Ancientcookie> Can anyone help me here? I've got xubuntu 12.10 installed and when I use the free driver for my amd 6450 I get screentear when moving windows. when I use the proprietary driver and enable "tear free desktop" the tearing is gone, but now scrolling in firefox is very choppy. any Ideas??
<knome> Ancientcookie, you could try disabling the "smooth scrolling" in firefox
<Ancientcookie> didn't make it better:/
<knome> then i'm out of ideas - i've no experience of amd
<Ancientcookie> ok, thanks.
<knome> np
<nikolam> seems to me that 'Disk performance monitor' xfce panel applet does not care for displaying bars in colors, but displaying them in dark grey all the time, not quit able to distinguish to the black background. 12.04 LTS 64bit here
<nikolam> not quite able
<lessless> hello! I occasionally removed volume applet from the systray. How can I restore it? :)
<djtf> lessless: It should show up in the widget called Indicator Plugin; try adding it again.
<lessless> djtf, yeah, that's it! thank you :))
<djtf> lessless: Good to hear.
<xubuntu076> hello i can get the steam beta to work
<xubuntu076> cant*
<pleia2> xubuntu076: try #ubuntu-steam
<pleia2> lots of people there who have been helping debug issues :)
<xubuntu076> is that a irc ?
<pleia2> yes, just like this is
<pleia2> /join #ubuntu-steam
<xubuntu076>  /join #ubuntu-steam
<pleia2> no space :)
<xubuntu076> many thanks
<PhoenixSTF> does xfce got the side-border magnet type for application windows?
<PhoenixSTF> auto resize to half of the screen?
<raytray> magnet type? You mean snapping or resistance? Yes. Auto resize to half.. not sure.
<PhoenixSTF> horizontal works... now vertical?
<PhoenixSTF> got it working
<PhoenixSTF> ty
<PhoenixSTF> does ubuntu one works well under Xubuntu?
<PhoenixSTF> sorry to barge in like this, but for laptop battery life and speed, 32 or 64 bit?
<baizon> PhoenixSTF: what hardware?
<PhoenixSTF> baizon, Asus eeepc 1215b, APU e-350, 4Gb ddr3
<baizon> PhoenixSTF: 64
<baizon> got the same one :D
<PhoenixSTF> hey :D
<PhoenixSTF> ubuntu is too heavy for it
<PhoenixSTF> so I am changing
<baizon> yes, i switched from ubuntu to xubuntu :)
<baizon> now everything is smooth
<PhoenixSTF> ohh... really?
<baizon> yep
<baizon> battery life went from 3:30 to 6:10 :)
<PhoenixSTF> with no jupiter?
<baizon> no
<PhoenixSTF> will it make any diference to have jupiter?
<baizon> i think it can :)
<PhoenixSTF> hmm, man i tell you, Unity is not what I expected to be...
<baizon> i like it very much
<baizon> but its slow and uses to much power
<PhoenixSTF> thats is what mean, it's cute butr too heavy :(
<PhoenixSTF> they could do the dash button for xfce
<baizon> im using synapse :) instead of dash
<PhoenixSTF> checking it
<Cookie> What does orage globaltime record button do?
<Cookie> that is under preferences
<well_laid_lawn> Cookie: if no one here knowss you could try in #xfce
<PhoenixSTF> baizon, what version of xubuntu you got on your laptop?
<IvarB> fresh install of xubuntu 12.10 on a ordinary Dell laptop... couple of years old
<IvarB> its running kinda hot, and I can hear the fan running all the time
<IvarB> this wasn't going on in ubuntu 12.04
<IvarB> I haven't installed any thirdparty gfx drivers
<IvarB> is there anything I can do about this?
<TheSheep> use powertop to see what is waking it up
<PhoenixSTF> to top on the terminal and check what is pushing your cpu
<IvarB> ok
<IvarB> 100.0%                      Device         Audio codec hwC0D0: IDT
<IvarB> normal?
<PhoenixSTF> nop
<TheSheep> yes
<PhoenixSTF> yes?
<IvarB> ... ?
<PhoenixSTF> did you tun top
<PhoenixSTF> ?
<IvarB> run?
<PhoenixSTF> yes run
<PhoenixSTF> on console
<IvarB> htop, top or powertop?
<IvarB> htop does not list anything out of the ordinary..
<IvarB> X, htop and xfce is using around 1-2% cpu
<PhoenixSTF> run something that says what program is abusing your cpu
<IvarB> nt20:01 < PhoenixSTF> yes?
<PhoenixSTF> it can be task manager if you want
<IvarB> I dont think anything is abusing the CPU
<IvarB> but something might be abusing the GPU?
<PhoenixSTF> what is your gpu?
<IvarB> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV730 XT [Mobility Radeon HD 4670]
<PhoenixSTF> have you installed the normal drivers?
<PhoenixSTF> if any?
<PhoenixSTF> proprietary?
<IvarB> I don't think I did install any proprietary drivers when I installed xubuntu
<IvarB> but I might be wrong, if so... how do I check for that?
<PhoenixSTF> check for fglrx
<PhoenixSTF> if it is installed
<IvarB> ok
<IvarB> its not
<PhoenixSTF> seeting aditional drivers, do you have that?
<baizon> PhoenixSTF: 12.10
<IvarB> no, where/how do I get that?
<PhoenixSTF> baizon, upgrade or clean install?
<baizon> clean
<PhoenixSTF> IvarB, on settings-> aditional drivers
<IvarB> PhoenixSTF: its not there...
<PhoenixSTF> IvarB, sudo apt-get install fglrx
<PhoenixSTF> try it out
<PhoenixSTF> no garantee ;)
<IvarB> ok
<PhoenixSTF> baizon, I put upgrade, I hope it turns out ok ;)
<baizon> it will
<PhoenixSTF> from ubuntu 12.04 to xubuntu 12.10
<PhoenixSTF> updating usually leaves a bit of garbage
<PhoenixSTF> right?
<djtf> PhoenixSTF: what do you mean by garbage?
<PhoenixSTF> non needed or old packages
<PhoenixSTF> and or programs
<djtf> I wouldn't say 'usually,' but if an update isn't packaged quite right or if dependencies for a package are removed as part of an upgrade then it can.
<djtf> you can run
<djtf> sudo apt-get autoremove
<IvarB> PhoenixSTF: it has been installed, but it won't run
<IvarB> fglrx
<PhoenixSTF> IvarB, try and reboot
<IvarB> tried log-out, log-in
<IvarB> not enough?
<PhoenixSTF> IvarB, i dont think so, its a new driver that means probably the kernel needs to load something
<IvarB> okay
<PhoenixSTF> djtf, yes I tough of that, but last upgrade I did didn't go soo well
<PhoenixSTF> djtf, lots of unmeet dependencies, loads of broken programs
<PhoenixSTF> djtf, I think it was from 10.10 to 11.04
<djtf> PhoenixSTF: I can't say I've had any problems on the machine I've upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10, but that's only one box. I tend to stick to the LTS releases.
<IvarB> ok, screen-res went down to 1400x1050
<PhoenixSTF> djtf, thanks anyway :)
<IvarB> and AMD control center won't launch, because there are no drivers installed
<PhoenixSTF> IvarB, what is your dell model?
<IvarB> Studio XPS 16
<djtf> PhoenixSTF: I have seen problems where plugins or patches for individual programs don't work after a distro upgrade due to a version change. From what I've read though, it sounds like the 12.04 > 12.10 change goes pretty smoothly. omgubuntu.co.uk has a pretty good article on it.
<IvarB> 1920x1080 default screen res
<PhoenixSTF> djtf, well if anything goes wrong i can always reinstall
<djtf> PhoenixSTF: ha ha. that is a nice option :D
<PhoenixSTF> IvarB, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484203
<PhoenixSTF> seems to be a usual problem
<PhoenixSTF> IvarB, you can try and install from amd site, but no garantees it will work, some old laptops have these issues... more trial and error
<IvarB> hmm yes
<PhoenixSTF> baizon, did you install anything for the gpu?
<baizon> yes, fglrx
<PhoenixSTF> so far so good
<PhoenixSTF> IvarB, go to software sources
<PhoenixSTF> there you have something on adicional drivers
<PhoenixSTF> baizon, 134 processes, 5-9% cpu, mem 11%
<PhoenixSTF> baizon, does suspend works out of the box?
<baizon> PhoenixSTF: dont know, not using it. Got an SSD
<PhoenixSTF> lol
<SiDi> hi pals
<SiDi> anybody using notify osd here?
<djtf> I haven't used it in xubuntu, but I've set it up in Arch before; what's going on?
<SiDi> green background
<SiDi> out of nowhere
<SiDi> ...
<djtf> ...weird. Any recent graphics updates?
<SiDi> well i installed official repos drivers
<SiDi> and im kind of using an intel card
<SiDi> i dont know why id have issues
<djtf> SiDi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/128474/how-to-customize-on-screen-notifications
<SiDi> found that thanks :)
<SiDi> djtf: moved onto an AUR package with built in patch
<SiDi> got rid of canonical antiergonomic and antifoss craziness :)
<djtf> SiDi: good to hear.
<xubuntu496> hello
<PhoenixSTF> has anyone tried ubuntu one on xubuntu?
<xubuntu496> i'm trying to remove the password prompt for xubuntu496 sudo as described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<xubuntu496> but it doesn't work
<xubuntu496> anyone have any idea why?
<PhoenixSTF> not good idea?
<xubuntu496> so i've been told, but i'm more interested in why it doesn't work
<xubuntu496> it says it should, i don't know what i could have done wrong
<PhoenixSTF> are you in sudo?
<PhoenixSTF> is the user in sudoers file?
<xubuntu496> he is
<xubuntu496> it's me and i am always able to do "sudo -s"
<xubuntu496> so now i just want to avoid having to enter password
<PhoenixSTF> have you log out and log in?
<xubuntu496> well no...
<xubuntu496> i'm gonna now :P
<xubuntu529> lol it works after logging in again :)
<xubuntu529> thank you :)
<xubuntu529> well, bye :)
<PhoenixSTF> you need to read all instructions
<PhoenixSTF> ;)
<xubuntu529> oh it does say that... didn't see it :o
<xubuntu529> k, byebye :)
<MrDyne> My friend and I are building a desktop server to host our group's website and our own Minecraft server. I want to know if it's easier to build a web server out of Xubuntu or just install Xfce on Ubuntu Server so we can still use the server as a desktop.
<knome> MrDyne, if you need a lot of server software, i imagine installing xfce on ubuntu server is faster, but both ways should get you there
<malv1> xubuntu should work on that xscreensaver lock splash screen
<knome> malv1, patches welcome
<MrDyne> LAMP stack, ftp, ssh, vnc, java for Minecraft server. We still want it to be a desktop so we can play Minecraft on it  and also use Blender on it as it's a high end gamers desktop we are trying to build.
<malv1> i can only offer encouragement at the moment
<knome> MrDyne, it really comes to how you want to do it. i don't have a strong preference, but my knee jerk reflex says go with server
<malv1> also, I <3 XFCE
<knome> malv1, can you add that item to our roadmap in the wiki under new ideas? thanks. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/
<MrDyne> I guess it's only wasted time... I'll start with Ubuntu Server and install on XFCE and the desktop software.
<knome> malv1, we're probably trying to do something to the screen locking stuff, but it doesn't hurt if we have a reminder
<MrDyne> And see how it goes.
<knome> MrDyne, yeah :) good luck!
<malv1> knome: ok. thanks
<knome> malv1, np
<MrDyne> Ya XFCE is very nice. I'm quite disappointed with Ubuntu Desktop, last time I tried it it seemed it had become OSX.
<MrDyne> I have Xubuntu installed on a really old 1.6GHz AMD single core 1GB RAM desktop for a friend to get online. It powers right threw everything online just fine. Were as my Windows XP Dell 2400 lags like a piece of crap, and it doesn't even have A/V installed.
<tomatopotato> is there a way to hide all icon names in osx?
<tomatopotato> mean in xubuntu
<mistaknly> CAn anybody answer disk and network questions?
<Salman> Help with desktop?
<mistaknly> is there hfs+ and exFAT support ?
#xubuntu 2013-11-11
<Guest12528> My screen resolution is set too high. Once lightdm loads I lose picture. How do I fix this?
<Guest12528> the instructions in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution  for XFCE is blank. no info on what to do if you screen res is too high.
<cfhowlett> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<Guest12528> ?
<Guest12528> i just want to be able to use my computer again  >_<
<cfhowlett> Guest12528, ask in #ubuntu  - I'd guess there's a way to override the resolution, but I don't know how
<Guest12528> it' starting to look like i should just re-install
<cfhowlett> Guest12528, it
<cfhowlett> it's a setting; probably an xf** setting.  wait one
<cfhowlett> Guest12528, it'll be the display settings stored by xfconf.  nukinng that file will invoke reconfiguration.  have you a live cd/usb?
<Guest12528> yeah
<cfhowlett> Guest12528, don't quote me on this but ...
<cfhowlett> booting the live session and going to your settings folder, killing xfconf means the default will then be able to boot.
<Guest12528> bah. gotta lookup how to fix the ACL not wanting to mount stuff blah blah error from 12.10
<cfhowlett> Guest12528, ok then.  best of luck
<akis63> hi all. any solution for "resolving host" issue at Version 30.0.1599.114 Ubuntu 12.04 (30.0.1599.114-0ubuntu0.12.04.3)?
<Guest12528> I need more info. not sure exactly what your asking
<Guest12528> booting the live USB in persistant mode somehow broke grub?   im just gonna re-install thanks for the help cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Guest12528, good luck.
<akis63> http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/_CZhoDepThk
<nlsthzn> morning all, I am currently running xubuntu 13.10 and I am trying to run dual monitors on a nvidia 8800GT card using the proprietary nvidia driver.  Main screen uses a custom edid file to force native resolution of 1920x1080 but my second screen I am only able to get 640x480 and nothing more... any suggestions / assistance would be appreciated...
<Unit193> Heya.  Before when I've had res issues, xorg -configure from a tty when not running X has worked, another computer uses xrandr to add and switch to it, but not as pretty.
<nlsthzn> tried xrandr but getting an error when I try to add the new resolution :/ Was just thinking that I haven't re-tried running the nvidia configure command since adding the second screen... going to give that a try too
<nlsthzn> well that did nothing the xorg.conf files are identical >.<
<Unit193> Bah.
<nlsthzn> well good news is I know have both screens on native resolution... bad news is I have no idea how and why it worked (I basically stuffed up xorg.conf a few times playing with nvidia settings and now it works)
<nlsthzn> one oddity is that synapse now has a big black background when I use it which is not a train smash but odd :/
<nlsthzn> any idea what could be wrong if you loose transparency in Xubuntu?
<RobertJDohnert> Compositor malfunction
<nlsthzn> hmm... odd
<Poisoned_Dragon> Is composting turned off?
<nlsthzn> nope, first thing I checked... well it is enabled, if it is actually on or working I don't know
<Poisoned_Dragon> One way to know is in Panel Preferences.
<Poisoned_Dragon> In the Appearance tab, if you see sliders to change the Opacity, or the Alpha Channel, it's on for sure.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Then, adjust to see if the sliders have an effect.
<nlsthzn> Ah I can't change it :'(
<Poisoned_Dragon> Hmm... I wish I knew why. Never saw the composter tank like that.
<nlsthzn> so it would seem compositing is not working since I stuffed around with this dual monitor setup :/
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh. :( That's really over my head. I've never done multiple monitors in linux.
<nlsthzn> no worries Poisoned_Dragon , thanks for the assistance anyhow...
<nlsthzn> seems that Composite extensions for X Server may now be off (and I have no idea how to check this or to enable them now) ... hmm...
 * nlsthzn is such a noob, was busy making a forum post about compositing not working after stuffing up xorg.conf and I copied/pasted the info to the thread and only then noticed the last bit of the file was "disabling" "compositing" ... so guess who's composting is now working again >.<
<xubuntu693> hello
<xubunter> hello xubunters dom the world
<xubunter> from
<Guest94172> Hello, now my computer motherboard is not working proper, so HDD doesn't work. I want to ask does xubuntu works better in usb memory drive(old verbatim 16gb) than ubuntu?
<Rory> Guest94172: What do you mean "better" than Ubuntu? What doesn't work on Ubuntu?
<Guest94172> On ubuntu firefox stops/crashes every time I play youtube or open another tab.
<Guest94172> Everything stops and crashes :D
<Guest94172> Trying go to another folder in file manager and window became gray
<Rory> Guest94172: Well Xubuntu is more lightweight than Ubuntu and has generally lower memory requirements
<Guest94172> Only Minecraft works fine
<Rory> But a lot will depend on how fast your actual flash drive is, too
<Guest94172> my computer has 4gb RAM, Q8200 processor (2.33 ghz*4), 512 mb video card. So yeah my old usb memory drive is too slow for that. But now I don't have moeny for new motherboard and HDD
<alexbeck> Hi everyone. I am having nasty issues with latest ubuntu on Acer Aspire. Could someone look into my situation, described here http://askubuntu.com/questions/375413/been-trying-to-switch-to-linux-for-10-years-help-with-acer-aspire-issues-please
<koegs> tl;dr - what is the actual question :)
<alexbeck> koegs the question is do I get this to work bro....
<koegs> i think, i have to agree with Web-E :(
<cfhowlett> let's keep this in ONE channel, shall we?  less confusion all around
<alexbeck> koegs I don't really see how is my reporting not specific enough
<alexbeck> my system breaks down, that's all I know
<alexbeck> the message popping up
<alexbeck> said nothing more than internal system error
<alexbeck> or something of that sort
<alexbeck> ...
<alexbeck> I've done at least 10 different installs
<alexbeck> and each time
<koegs> ask a specific question on a specific problem and people will try to help you, post a long text and everybody will ignore it
<alexbeck> everything just breaks down
<koegs> basic rule
<cfhowlett> alexbeck, tells us ZERO.  psychic hotline tech support is on vacation.
<alexbeck> ok. any idea how do I manage to log in
<alexbeck> cause right now I am on W7
<alexbeck> if I was able to log in again
<alexbeck> i COULD try being more specific
<cfhowlett> alexbeck, no error messages = nothing to diagnose.  if you can't READ and report error messages, no one is going to be able to magically fix it
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<alexbeck> cfhowlett aight man got cha, as I said if there was something specific in that error box I would have put it down
<alexbeck> it is not my fault the error message was generic
<alexbeck> please help logging back in, let's start from there
<cfhowlett> can you boot a live cd?
<cfhowlett> usb?
<alexbeck> yes
<cfhowlett> alexbeck, ok, boot that.  run check disk integrity.  if it checks out, reinstall.
<alexbeck> my hdd is basically brand new, I've changed it a month ago?
<cfhowlett> and?  as I said, you've given us nothing to work with, so reinstall is the one thing I know should work.  but THIS time, note any error messages you get
<alexbeck> so this has been happening on different hard drives as well
<cfhowlett> alexbeck, so it's not a HDD issue then
<cfhowlett> wait
<cfhowlett> on multiple computers?
<alexbeck> no no, just one the acer aspire, I just changed my hard drive recently and I am still having the same issues
<cfhowlett> alexbeck, multiple hdd fails?  Id' suspect your acer is incompatible or malfunctioning.  could be a mobo issue ... but if you MUST have ubuntu, install virtualbox to windows.  download 32 bit ubuntu. put it in the virtualbox.
<alexbeck> I dropped it while downloading at full speed that's why it broke down
<alexbeck> how should I reinstall
<alexbeck> overwrite it
<cfhowlett> you dropped what?
<alexbeck> or format it first
<alexbeck> I dropped the laptop
<cfhowlett> you forgot to mention that?
<alexbeck> yeah I guess ;p I didn't know it could be relevant. This has been happenning even before I dropped it
<cfhowlett> format the hdd, reinstall windows, reinstall ubuntu.  I'm out.  good luck.
<alexbeck> alright, tnx..
<nlsthzn> anybody have an idea how I can capture voice via a mic as well as game sounds/music when using ffmpeg?  In my audio set-up I can choose Analogue Stereo Output that gives me game/music but no voice, or Analogue Stereo Duplex that gives voice but nothing else?!
<cfhowlett> nlsthzn, multiple stream capture?  sounds like a JACK task, not ffmpeg.  I could be wrong.  ask in #ubuntustudio
<nlsthzn> it should also be possible with PulseAudio (I actually got it to work once :p then without changing anything it stopped)... but thanks for the tip cfhowlett
<alexbeck> cfhowlett
<alexbeck> :P
<alexbeck> I reinstalled
<alexbeck> check my bootinfoscript output if you want to http://pastebin.com/2sQHvDYp
<cfhowlett> alexbeck, so far the great chinese firewall doesn't want me to see that paste.
<alexbeck> well I dont know what you mean man, but I sure would appreciate any help
<koegs> alexbeck: so what info should we get from that output?
<cfhowlett> alexbeck, I can't see the post.  I'm in china.
<Junka> !ch
<ubottu> The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<Junka> no chinese?
<cfhowlett> Junka, ... read more post less.  I said I'm in CHINA.  and for the record, I speak perfect English.  But thanks.
<koegs> cfhowlett: it shows the grub-config and fstab, nothing else
<Junka> cfhowlett, :)
<cfhowlett> alexbeck, bring your error report to #ubuntu for more eyes on the issue.
<alexbeck> koegs, well somebody asked me for that so I guessed it might be relevant
<alexbeck> cfhowlett, right now I am not getting anything
<alexbeck> it will break sooner or later.
<alexbeck> is there a way to remove the labels of the running programs on the task bar. I want to move the taskbar to the side vertically and only have the icons?
<alexbeck> is there a way to remove the labels of the running programs on the task bar. I want to move the taskbar to the side vertically and only have the icons?
<TheSheep> alexbeck: yes, just right-click and select 'preferences'
<alexbeck> I dont see it as an option
<alexbeck> how is it called
<alexbeck> TheSheep
<TheSheep> alexbeck: it's the very first checkbox, under 'appearance'
<TheSheep> alexbeck: 'show button labels'
<alexbeck> TheSheep, look... http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-11112013-162325.php
<TheSheep> that's preferences for the panel, not for the panel plugin
<TheSheep> if you click on 'items' there and select 'winodow buttons', you can get to the preferences from there too
<alexbeck> aha!!
<alexbeck> nice
<alexbeck> I didn't realize I could double click there
<alexbeck> thanks a bunch TheSheep
<TheSheep> normally you can get there also by clicking on the panel plugin itself, but some plugins have their own right-click menu, which makes it harder
<alexbeck> what about the clock and date
<alexbeck> again, I can't see the option
<alexbeck> if there is one
<alexbeck> for switching it to horizontal
<TheSheep> no idea
<alexbeck> TheSheep, if you could check my screen shot again, my volume control bundle is not working as well, the only way I control my sound is FN + Arrow up/down
<alexbeck> do you know anything about this
<alexbeck> ..:)
<oal> Hi. I've just switched to Xubuntu from Ubuntu. I miss the "super" shortcut to open applications in the dash. What "launcher" do you recommend for Xfce?
<xubuntu407> anyone know how to select the cups driver for 7820N Brother printer?
<xubuntu407> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/MFC-7820N  < I tried these directions
<xubuntu407> But where do i select the driver?
<GridCube> xubuntu407, open a new tab on any of your webbrowsers and go to localhost:631
<xubuntu407> GridCube, I did do that and went into "Manage Printers".  Where do I select the driver?
<GridCube> go to administration, then add a printer
<xubuntu407> The printer is already added and activated.  It has some BRscript driver.
<GridCube> then go to manage it and change its drivers
<xubuntu407> But all I see is the BRscript and the Foomatic driver there.  What is the cups driver called?  I don't see it there.
<GridCube> no idea
<xubuntu407> ok.  I wonder what those commands did in the wiki...it says that it would install the driver, but its not there.
<xubuntu407> thanks though
<bgardner> clear
<bgardner> Oops, my bad
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> /clear fail
<xubuntu321> Hello
<knome> !hi | xubuntu321
<ubottu> xubuntu321: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu321> Can you help, as I have downloaded Steam off of the Ubuntu software centre and it does not open.
<Guest70577> hello, tout a l'heure sous le compte invité j'avais demandé de l'aide et quelqu'un m'a répondu comme quoi mon disfonctionnement provenait de Xauthority. suite à cela j'ai fait ce qu'il m'a dit et ça re-fonctionne correctement sous mon user. je tenais à vous remercier
<Unit193> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest70577> ok merci je vais y aller
<xubuntu321> um....
<xubuntu670> hello
<Unit193> Howdy.
<amari> How do I fix the volume icon bug in 13.10? I suppose this question is often asked, sorry :D
<Poisoned_Dragon> all da time. :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> amari, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<Poisoned_Dragon> Read comment #5, amari.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Then logout and log back in.
<Unit193> (or xfce4-panel -r  in the run dialog)
<Poisoned_Dragon> Or that too
<Poisoned_Dragon> pick your poison
<amari> Poisoned_Dragon: thanks. But that workaround is from August, there is no official update package for that?
<amari> I'm quite surprised :)
 * Poisoned_Dragon shrugs. I dunno what to tell you.
<Unit193> You can compile the gtk3 wrapper.
<Poisoned_Dragon> it's a gtk3 issue?
<Unit193> Poisoned_Dragon: Well, the newer indicators are gtk3, the panel and xfce panel indicator plugin are gtk2.
<Poisoned_Dragon> ah, gotcha
<Poisoned_Dragon> You have to compile it? Tis not a pre-packaged download? :(
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/Saucy/Gtk3Indicators Workin' on that bit.
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, it'll be a thing in 14.04?
<Unit193> Would be nice for a ppa or backport, but yes it should be in Trusty for sure.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Meh, I can wait.
<Poisoned_Dragon> The wok around is simple enough and does the job.
#xubuntu 2013-11-12
<xubuntu620> Is there a way I can get my laptop's radio to prefer 5GHz?
<gggs> I think I've found a bug in 13.10 that isn't in the release notes
<cfhowlett> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<gggs> not sure what package it would be, xubuntu-base?
<Unit193> What's up?
<cfhowlett> gggs, start there, sure
<gggs> In the power-manager, I have "When the laptop lid is closed" set to "Lock screen" for "on battery" and "on AC", but when I close the lid it suspends
<gggs> Quite a surprise since I was burning a DVD and uploading files at the time
<Unit193> Ah, yeah.  That.
<Unit193> xfpm doesn't support systemd.
<gggs> 13.04 worked fine, did something change?
<Unit193> Yes, now it's using systemd-logind for some things, check man logind.conf
<gggs> ah, "HandleLidSwitch= default to suspend.
<Unit193> There's a patch for xfpm in the bug report to work with sysd, or whatever is built from that source that Ubuntu uses.
<gggs> seems to be a popular bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1222021
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1222021 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "xfce4-power-manager does not inhibit systemd from handling buttons and lid events" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<heavyammo> So if any of you aholes from yesterday when I reported my problem originally are here, mocking for being lame basically, here's the error message I got http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-12112013-134308.php Is that specific now? I told it was a GENERIC MESSAGE. http://askubuntu.com/questions/375413/been-trying-to-switch-to-linux-for-10-years-help-with-acer-aspire-issues-please#comments-link-375413
<ObrienDave> well, once you hit the report problem button, you should see an area with some specific details of what the problem might be. it might take a minute or two to fill in all the info. knowing that info would be a good place to start helping you
<holstein> heavyammo: how can one of the volunteers here help you?
<koegs> he is calling us a..holes?
<koegs> nice!
<bgardner> heavyammo: He was here yesterday asking the referenced question and was not able to see the specific error to put it on IRC - that's what he refers to.
<bgardner> heavyammo: Are you able to see the extended details after you press the Report button?
<Myrtti> heavyammo: so you've got the sound indicator bug
<Myrtti> heavyammo: aaannnd looking at a screenshot, a duplicate of... bug 1211907
<ubottu> bug 1210785 in wpa (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1211907 wpa_supplicant crashed with SIGSEGV" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210785
<Myrtti> or rather bug 1210785
<ubottu> bug 1210785 in wpa (Ubuntu) "wpa_supplicant crashed with SIGSEGV" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210785
<Myrtti> heavyammo: so, does your wifi work though?
 * ObrienDave knocks on heavyammo's screen
<Guest77438> j'
<elmudo> Hola, ¿alguien que hable español?
<Guest77438> hello, j'ai voulu avoir le pavé numérique lancé au démarrage et j'ai suivi  ce qui est indiqué sur le forum de xubuntu-fr en modifiant le fichier :etc/lightdm/light.conf et au démarrage sous xubuntu 12.04 ça plante. comment devrais-je faire pour retirer ce qque j'i saisi dans ce ficchier?
<bosnjak> hi all
<GridCube> !fr | Guest77438
<ubottu> Guest77438: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<GridCube> !es | elmudo
<ubottu> elmudo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<GridCube> !hi | bosnjak
<ubottu> bosnjak: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<elmudo> Gracias
<bosnjak> how do i mount my SD card, it won't automount? Seems my filesystem might be damaged? Here is dmesg output: http://pastebin.com/3NMrPnKB
<genii> bosnjak: "I/O error" is more hardware failure than filesystem failure.
<xubuntu869> Is there a way to get plymouth to work with Nvidia drivers on Xubuntu LTS?
<GridCube> xubuntu869, yes
<GridCube> xubuntu869, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9175501
<xubuntu869> GridCube, thanks, I just tried it.  Going to reboot and see how it goes!
<Umberts> hi \o/
<Umberts> i'd like to install xubuntu 13.10 on an amd athlon 64 3200+, 702 mb ram and ati radeon xpress 200, will it run or not in your opinion?
<baizon> Umberts: yes, it will run :)
<Umberts> baizon: thank you :D
<Umberts> coz I have windows xp right now, but it sucks
<baizon> Umberts: "To install or try Xubuntu within the Desktop/Live CD, you need 256 MB of memory. Installing with the Alternate CD (for 12.04 only) requires 64 MB. Once installed, it is strongly recommended to have at least 512 MB of memory."
<Umberts> and my big doubt was about the gpu
<baizon> Umberts: so xubuntu will run without problems :)
<Umberts> that is kinda old
<Umberts> :D
<baizon> Umberts: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<baizon> Umberts: that link says... "Fully Supported ... RS400/RS480 Radeon XPRESS 200(M)/1100 IGP"
<Unit193> I can't say it'd be flawless, I have one with 1G of ram and it's lacking at times.
<Umberts> baizon: thank you :D
<baizon> Umberts: no problem :)
<Umberts> Unit193: well, I know it's not an octacore, but I'd like to have a more recent OS for this machine that I could manage for my family
<Umberts> cos winxp lags
<Unit193> Umberts: Try it live, see how you like it and see how it works.
<Umberts> and my usual distro, slackware, is not so user friendly
<Umberts> Unit193: will try asap, thanks (:
<ovrflw0x> is compiz outdated?
<ovrflw0x> can i install compiz on xfce?
<ovrflw0x> on 13.10?
<GridCube> you probably can, it wont be easy though
<GridCube> compton does work tho
<ovrflw0x> what is compton?
<GridCube> another composition manager
<GridCube> i mean if you want to replace the xfce compositor
<ovrflw0x> it's the latest GridCube ?
<GridCube> its being currently developed if thats what you are asking
<ovrflw0x> GridCube, is it attractive?
<ovrflw0x> the effects and all
<GridCube> its ok, it doesnt have a gui configuration, but apparently you can do pretty things with it, id watch for some youtube videos featuring it
<ovrflw0x> GridCube, should i go for compiz or compton?
<brainwash> ovrflw0x: why do you want to install compiz in the first place? any particular reason?
<ovrflw0x> brainwash, i don't have any preference, i want the one which just is pleasant and works well
<brainwash> and xfwm4 + its built-in compositor does not work ok for you?
<ovrflw0x> it's not pleasing
<brainwash> so what is missing?
<ovrflw0x> no window transition effects
<brainwash> compton is kinda limited, transparency, shadows, fade in/out effects
<brainwash> so no wobbly windows, zoom effects, and so on
<ovrflw0x> does it have transition effect when i minimize maximize windows?
<ovrflw0x> brainwash, ?
<brainwash> no (but I'm not using it right now, so I cannot verify it)
<brainwash> just fading effects
<linuxuser1000> hello
<ovrflw0x> brainwash,  so you are using xfce with compositing?
<ovrflw0x> without*
<linuxuser1000> i've upgraded my xfce4-terminal to the trusty one because it fixes the encoding bug
<brainwash> ovrflw0x: currently I have no demand for compositing
<brainwash> ovrflw0x: feel free to install compton and do some testing :)
<linuxuser1000> is that version final or is it in a testing stage
<linuxuser1000> the 0.6.2-3
<brainwash> make sure you disable xfwm4's compositor before you start it
<brainwash> linuxuser1000: stable version including the fix
<linuxuser1000> i am enjoing xubuntu
<linuxuser1000> i came from crappy unity
<linuxuser1000> after it crashed on me
<brainwash> like once? or did it crash regularly? :)
<linuxuser1000> quite regularly
<linuxuser1000> actually
<linuxuser1000> xfce is way better
<linuxuser1000> i tried enabling compiz on unity it went all apeshit
<linuxuser1000> if you try the same on xfce
<brainwash> compiz should be enabled by default when you run unity
<linuxuser1000> boom
<linuxuser1000> well the effecs
<linuxuser1000> *effects
<linuxuser1000> the eyecandy stuff
<linuxuser1000> lol
<brainwash> ah, so you messed with the different effects
<linuxuser1000> xfce allows me to do that stuff
<linuxuser1000> no crashes
<linuxuser1000> no anything
<brainwash> that's great :)
<ovrflw0x> what's name for these dependencies in ubuntu? http://code.google.com/p/trizen/#Dependencies
<Kamuela> looks so good out the box...
<boominz28> I actually love xubntu but i installed it using the option to leave windows and have dual boot
<boominz28> so now what i need to do is actually remove xubuntu and there is no uninstall option
<Junka> My brother did the same. He still needs itunes...
<boominz28> what do i have to do ?
<boominz28> do i just clear the partitions that it installed on ?
<Junka> which version of windows do u have installed
<boominz28> windows 7 home premium 64 bit
<elfy> boominz28: more or less - though you also need to reinstall the windows bootloader
<boominz28> urg
<boominz28> i thought it woudl be like ubuntu where i could just unintsall it
<boominz28> i actually like it , but i want it on a diff laptop not this one
<boominz28> has anyone tried installing chromium?
<elfy> you deleted ubuntu's partition and it booted into windows without problem?
<elfy> boominz28: did you use Wubi?
<boominz28> no i havent done that elfy
<elfy> <boominz28> i thought it woudl be like ubuntu where i could just unintsall it
<Junka> wubi is not supported with saucy
<Unit193> Plenty of people use chromium, I'm just not one of them.
<elfy> boominz28: what do you mean by that then ?
<boominz28> ummm cant remember , i just made the iso and ran from disk
<Junka> you press to try ubuntu or install?
<boominz28> install
<Junka> big mistake you should have tried it first
<elfy> boominz28: well, no idea what you did previously, but if you've installed Xubuntu as a normal dual boot then if you just delete the partition you will get a grub error
<elfy> Junka: not sure that's actually helping with the issue
<Kamuela> What's up with having issues setting up chromium as the default web browser?
<elfy> boominz28: so - find how to reinstall the windows bootloader BEFORE you delete the partition
<Junka> will he will need win7 cd to do that
<boominz28> yea i have the windows 7 repair disk
<Junka> perfect
<elfy> yep
<boominz28> yea i kind of figured thats what i woudl have to do , just wanted to see if maybe wa an update or some other way thanks for your info
<elfy> boominz28: it does depend though on us assuming you've done a normal dualboot
<boominz28> i did, i just did all the recommended , didnt make any changes
<elfy> boominz28: run sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<boominz28> one sec , will do
<elfy> in  a terminal, give us the url and we can check you are using a normal install
<Kamuela> Well, switched to google-chrome-stable and no issue
<boominz28> elfy sorry , for taking so long , im at work and trying to do 3 things at once lol
<elfy> boominz28: no problem :)
<Kamuela> yeah seriously, what is wrong with chrome?
<Kamuela> no problems with unity but it has a really rough time correctly operating under xfce
<boominz28> nothing , i was talking about running chromium os
<boominz28> yeaa i dont think im doing that one right elfy ,
<boominz28> i typed it just like this "sudo fdisk -1 | pastebinit"
<elfy> boominz28: ok - no matter - though it's not a 1 but a lower case L
<boominz28> pffft
<elfy> aah - there you go :)
<boominz28> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6407484
<elfy> boominz28: ok - just wanted to see if you actually had linux partitions :) you do
<boominz28> yea. so in order to get my system back to way it was prior , i just clear the partitions and run the windows repair disk?
<elfy> boominz28: so - make sure you have info to reinstall win bootloader, remove the partitions with a livecd/usb - then boot the win thing and do the win stuff
<boominz28> yea i have the windows 7 repair disk
<elfy> boominz28: yep that should do it - then just carry on enjoying xubuntu on the laptip
<boominz28> and your right junky i should have used the try
<boominz28> i do enjoy it, its very fast
<boominz28> i do however want to try chomium os
<elfy> boominz28: try it then - look into virtual machines - if you've a machine that will work ok with them - so much easier to look at things then
<boominz28> the only issue i have with the xubuntu dual boot is the options it gives me , i see 2 windows 7 one on sda 2 and one on sda 3
<elfy> yea - personally I'd format them both as ext4 and use them for data storage :)
<boominz28> if it would just ask xubuntu or windows 7 then it would be easier to choos
<elfy> oh
<elfy> so is that the only issue you've got?
<boominz28> no i like haveing the  dual boot
<boominz28> yea
<boominz28> for one , i dont know which windows 7 to chooose
<boominz28> when i need it
<elfy> right - well I think you can hide the one you don't need - though I've not got the time to look into it now
<boominz28> its ok
<boominz28> thank you though for your help
<elfy> boominz28: try searching for something like "extra windows partition grub 2"
<elfy> there are ways to do it :)
<elfy> then you'd just have the one you want to boot
<elfy> boominz28: good luck :)
<ovrflw0x> elfy, how do i make gtk-youtube-viewer run on xubuntu? http://code.google.com/p/trizen/#About_gtk-youtube-viewer
<Unit193> VLC can play youtube links if you paste them into the Open Network Location dialog box...
<elfy> absolutely no idea - never used it - rarely even use youtube, better to ask the question of the channel and then those can answer will do
<ovrflw0x> i don't want to find link manually paste them in vlc to watch
<xubuntu654> hello world
<Unit193> "Finding the link manually" is so easy, go up to address bar, copy.
<Unit193> xubuntu654: Howdy.
<xubuntu654> IRCing while installing the OS
<xubuntu654> oO
<Junka> welcome xubuntu654 :)
<synaptix> Anyone know how to change volume step size in 13.10? volumed in settings-editor isn't there anymore so can't change step size?
<xubuntu336> Installed 13.10 xubuntu with encryption replacing ubuntu 13.01. Problem "cryptsetup: evms_active is not aavalibale"???
<Junka> the option to encrypt the whole disk?
<Junka> or the home folder?
<xubuntu336> yes
<xubuntu336> and home folder
<Junka> You need to erase the partition first from livecd using gparted, then reboot to install your system. Worked for me
<Junka> There may be an error from gparted just ignore it
<xubuntu336> Ok, I will do that and thanks I will give it a try.
<Junka> :)
<xubuntu336> :)
<xubuntu336> thanks again. Im out
<jamiet74> new here
<David-A> hello jamiet74, any problem or just happy everything works?
#xubuntu 2013-11-13
<jamiet74> new to linux have 13.10 stuck in a few places
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jamiet74> having trouble getting skype to work
<joe_shading> Hi guys .. I am not sure if I am using  the Saucy Release of Xubuntu or not ... http://imgur.com/f6z7rc6 Am I ??
<David-A> jamiet74: more precisely, what problem?
<jamiet74>  says audio playback not working
<Unit193> joe_shading: That'd be a no, and  lsb_release -a
<David-A> jamiet74: and when you make a test-call, you do not hear anything?
<Unit193> joe_shading: do-release-upgrade to upgrade.
<jamiet74> wont go thru stops itself
<joe_shading> Unit193: So that command is : sudo apt-get release-upgrade  , Right ?
<Unit193> joe_shading: ...No, `do-release-upgrade`
<jamiet74> i can play music from pandora and sound files
<joe_shading> Unit193: Looks like saucy's doing it's business now , thank-you.
<Unit193> joe_shading: Sure.
<David-A> jamiet74: in the settings dialog of skype, there should be a tab for sound or audio settings, where one can choose sound system or device.
<xubuntu472> quit
<slash0mega> is a standard xubuntu instalation supposed to use a network mounted filesystem? i just installed xubuntu and it is crashing during bootup when starting then stopping that
<holstein> slash0mega: was this a case where a machine was failing? and you wanted to install linux on it? if so, it could be you are seeing errors relating to a hardware failure
<holstein> slash0mega: can the live CD boot up on the hardware?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Just for clarification, is 12.04 the last distro with non-pae kernels?
<holstein> Poisoned_Dragon: iirc, 12.04 has non PAE, but there nonPAE options for others
<Unit193> Other distros, yes.  Upstream kernel removed it too.
<Poisoned_Dragon> gotcha. Just checking. Had to install 12.04 today. It's a capable pentium M but, they never bothered to give it a pae flag.
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, PAE kernels look at it like it's unclean.
<carlosef> quick question: any ideal configuration for xubuntu as guest os on virtualbox? using 12.04, OSX as host
<ObrienDave> let me see if i can find you my settings
<ObrienDave> dang, I killed all my VMs. sorry
<CHUD_Warrior> Does anyone know if Belkin WiFiUSB adapters (model:F9L1101) will work with XUbuntu 13.10? I had significant trouble getting it working on Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 and would like to know if I'm walking into my own mess..
<xubuntu867> It's ALIVE!!!!
<ObrienDave> LOL okaaaaaaaay
<xubuntu867> I Create New World!!!
<cfhowlett> xubuntu867, with great power ...
<xubuntu867> Innocent! Murder!! Coocies!!!!!
<ObrienDave> was that cookies?
 * cfhowlett really hopes so.
<ObrienDave> yea, me too ;)
<xubuntu867> http://ozyandmillie.org/comics/1998-05-15-Ozy-and-Millie.gif
<xubuntu867> Vital...
<Hitrik> I still remember the IRC commands! ^.^
<ObrienDave> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<Hitrik> my home - RusNet
<noobkid> hi there !
<cfhowlett> noobkid, greetings
<noobkid> Sorry to bother all of you here , I need help on repartitioning my C: drive which is my default boot disk . I am on Windows right now . This partition is for my Xubuntu . Should I create the unallocated space before or after ?  http://puu.sh/5h06c.png
<nv_> im a little lost as to what your doing
<nv_> can you be exactly concise about your intentions so we dont lose any data or give advise for the wrong intent
<noobkid> i wanted to dual boot xubuntu alongside windows
<nv_> then you dont need to do what you are doing
<noobkid> but i need a new partition ?
<nv_> boot the xubuntu install disk, during the install, it will ask if you want to install alongside Windows, Erase and install just xubuntu or Something Else, you want to choose "Something Else". this will bring you to Xubuntu's partition manager where you will select which partition you want to install to. this tool is exactly like the Partition Manager tool you are using now, except setup for installing Xubuntu.
<nv_> you will need unallocated space to create a "/" partition (like C:\ in windows)
<nv_> you can resize, move and create new partitions as nessesary
<nv_> you can also be in here and get help at the time just like you are doing now
<elfy> why not just use the install alongside option - then the install will create the / and swap for the install
<nv_> because i still have no idea what hes doing
<cfhowlett> nv_, and he's already left so ...
<CHUD_Warrior> elfy: That's what I do. I install Windows on a fresh HD and then install Ubuntu using the "install alongside of..." option. The installer will recognise where Windows is and help me to make an informed decision on partitions.
<elfy> CHUD_Warrior: personally I've always done partitioning prior to installing, but the guided thing should be the easiest thing.
<ovrflw0x> why is (x)ubuntu font rendering better than opensuse KDE?
<koegs> because
<Sysi> different font on antialiasing settings I'd think
<knome> koegs, please let's try to be helpful, or keep quiet.
<Sysi> unless there's some qt vs. gtk thing going
<ovrflw0x> huh?
<knome> ovrflw0x, fair answer to your question. what's your problem?
<koegs> knome: sorry, did not realize this is not offtopic!
<knome> koegs, np.
<ovrflw0x> knome, what patches does ubuntu use to make fonts look better?
<knome> ovrflw0x, that's still not a problem you're trying to fix. and, i don't know. probably nothing.
<koegs> ovrflw0x: you might want to take a look: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-settings/appearance#fonts
<koegs> not sure if KDE on OpenSuse overs such a thing though :)
<ovrflw0x> is there a way to know what packages were installed recently?
<koegs> ovrflw0x: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17012/is-it-possible-to-get-a-list-of-most-recently-installed-packages
<ovrflw0x> koegs, how to remove software and its dependencies?
<ovrflw0x> i installed clang which installed dependencies as well, i did apt-get remove clang, but it didn't remove its dependencies
<cfhowlett> ovrflw0x, sudo apt-get purge clang
<knome> and: sudo apt-get autoremove
<cfhowlett> then sudo apt-get autoremove to clear out the orphans
<hornypsycho> hello guys
<hornypsycho> can someone please help me?
<cfhowlett> !ask|hornypsycho,
<ubottu> hornypsycho,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<helpme1> Hi guys, could someone please help me? I can only boot ubuntu on my laptop with acpi=off and I'm not sure how to fix it.
<GrandCouillon> Hello guys ! By mistake, I pressed the "Don't show again" in a notification window. How can I reenable the message again ?
<Organicanarchy> hey ya'll, any reason why my system would run better with win7 that xubuntu?
<Organicanarchy> I'd really rather run linux, but shit
<ObrienDave> describe "better"
<cephyr_> hi, i have a problem with xubuntu 13.10, every login it restores a old session, how to disable the restore of a session and just boot up with a fresh desktop?
<ObrienDave> under Settings, sessions and startup, you will find that
<cephyr_> there is no option for starting a clean session every login
<cephyr_> obriendave
<xubuntu709> Hi all. Is there any default system restore function in ubuntu similar to that of windows systems? My Xubuntu stopped loading itsels after recent system update and nothing helps me to get into graphical user interface, it hangs itself on boot screen with rotating ring segment forever (no errors or fails in console)?
<xubuntu709> Choosing previous kernel in GRUB does not help either.
<ObrienDave> cephyr_, turn off "save session on logout"
<ObrienDave> then make a "clean" session by closing all active windows, then "save current session"
<ObrienDave> that will give you a "clean" session on startup
<cephyr_> obriendave, okay thank you i will give it a try
<Sysi> it's better to remove old sessions
<cephyr_> sysi, i already tried to remove old sessions and i already unticked the option save session on logout
<cephyr_> did not work for me
<ObrienDave> yes, you can clear old sessions. that will help
<xubuntu451> good night :)
<xubuntu451> hey turkish admin ?
<bazhang> !tr | xubuntu451
<ubottu> xubuntu451: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<xubuntu451> thanks :))
<xubuntu570> hello
<wlan222> I have a problem installing Xubuntu
<wlan222> The laptop starts the installer just fine but after like the half the installer window just dissappears and the spinning mouse cursor keeps spinning
<wlan222> is that normal ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> in the boot menu, I like to press tab and delete the words "quiet" and "splash" from the boot string.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Then you can see error messages
<Mitizaro> hello there!!
<Mitizaro> is this the right place to ask a quick XUBUNTU/UBUNTU question?
<Mitizaro> heyeeee there?
<Mitizaro> deadzone
<Mitizaro> teh zombies land of jerking on american pies..
<Mitizaro> amazing bobsleight syndrome of deficient chess figures..
<krytarik> !ask | Mitizaro
<ubottu> Mitizaro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mitizaro> nice
<Mitizaro> okay
<baizon> damn to slow
<Mitizaro> so
<Mitizaro> I want to play HON (heroes of newerth).  I have kinda old PC   and i cant get things going under Vector LInux (which is AMAZING distro btw)    -- i want to know if HON can be played in XUBUNTU just as well as in UBUNTU
<Mitizaro> since XU would be easier on my system
<TheSheep> xubuntu and ubuntu are the same under the hood
<TheSheep> so if something works on one, it will work on the other
<Mitizaro> aha
<Mitizaro> um
<baizon> plus, xubuntu uses less resources
<Mitizaro> i thought they used different types of packages
<Mitizaro> for the apps/programs
<baizon> Mitizaro: no, only DE, Ubuntu uses Unity, xubuntu xfce
<baizon> Mitizaro: both are based on debian and uses the deb format
<Mitizaro> which meaaans...? :D
<Mitizaro> ahaaa
<Mitizaro> i see
<Mitizaro> wow
<Mitizaro> i think my vector linux is deb based as well
<Mitizaro> it requires .rpm  packages for its installations
<baizon> Mitizaro: no, it's based on slackware (according to wikipedia)
<Mitizaro> i see
<Mitizaro> i'm still quite new to the linux
<baizon> .rpm is the Red Hat packaging format
<Mitizaro> i have  2,4ghrz AMD (clocked ++ some hz, no voltage so = 2,6ghrz);  1,3gb ram,  nvidia geforce 5900zt     -- i was wondering exactly 3 things:   1st - is there point in installing UBUNTU/XUBUNTU;    2nd -- Could i play HON?      and finally 3rd question --  i have some problems because of the old processor (other people have the black screen on the game too)    -- and that would require some newer drivers and etc.   - XUBUNTU i suppose has it all?
<Mitizaro> i'm refering to 13.10 versions
<Mitizaro> of UB/XUB
<TheSheep> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.88-0ubuntu8 (saucy), package size 4 kB, installed size 34 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<TheSheep> Mitizaro: is version 304.88 enough?
<Mitizaro> i dunno
<Mitizaro> :D
<Mitizaro> i mean i suppose that would help... some people have edited program files of the game to run in lesser graphics in order to get away
<Mitizaro> i have nothing but to test
<Mitizaro> the thing is
<baizon> 1. i would recommend xubuntu (because we are on #xubuntu), 2. yes and no. 3. xubuntu uses the latest drivers
<Mitizaro> i've already been through.... 10-12 linuxes here
<Mitizaro> i have all the puppies, have 3 lubuntu versions, 2 ubuntu, 4 mint, 1 mandriva, vector, legos4 etc.
<baizon> Mitizaro: but you will have a HoN related problemm, because it need 1.5GB Ram
<Mitizaro> really?
<Mitizaro> i think it wants 1gb at minimum
<baizon> Mitizaro: no sorry, i was wrong. It's ok :)
<Mitizaro> yeah
<baizon> yes you're right 1GB Ram. Some other site told me 1.5GB
<Mitizaro> its the old AMD that causes problems (which ARE getting fixed)
<Mitizaro> and
<Mitizaro> my video might be... on the edge
<Mitizaro> as far as i run some configs
<Mitizaro> it wants something like
<Mitizaro> 1.4
<Mitizaro> i have
<Mitizaro> 1.6
<Mitizaro> dunno what parameter that is
<Mitizaro> but despite being old - i should be playing that biatch
<Mitizaro> all i get under vector is
<Mitizaro> black screen
<Mitizaro> when it launches
<Mitizaro> (and the mouse)
<bazhang> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mitizaro> okayy...
<Mitizaro> well thats it guys
<Mitizaro> oh one last thing -- what is the difference between Xubuntu and Ubuntu?
<bazhang> xfce4/gnome
<TheSheep> the set of apps installed by default
<knome> bazhang, unity.
<TheSheep> and the desktop environment running by default
<bazhang> why not ask the HoN channel?
<bazhang> knome, gnome-shell here
<Mitizaro> yes
<Mitizaro> thats what i do
<Mitizaro> actually
<Mitizaro> and i noticed something
<Mitizaro> that u can help me with
<Mitizaro> btw
<Mitizaro> im VERY grateful to u guys
<Mitizaro> u rock!!
<Mitizaro> i noticed this
<Mitizaro> root:# glxinfo | grep -i "opengl\|direct\|server\|client" && lspci | grep -i vga && uname -a
<Mitizaro> direct rendering: Yes
<Mitizaro> server glx vendor string: SGI
<Mitizaro> server glx version string: 1.4
<Mitizaro> server glx extensions:
<Mitizaro> client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI
<Mitizaro> client glx version string: 1.4
<Mitizaro> client glx extensions:
<Mitizaro> OpenGL vendor string: nouveau
<Mitizaro> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on NV35
<Mitizaro> OpenGL version string: 1.5 Mesa 7.10.2
<Mitizaro> OpenGL extensions:
<Mitizaro> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV35 [GeForce FX 5900ZT] (rev a1)
<Mitizaro> Linux mitizaro-vector.Linux.net 3.0.8 #1 SMP Sun Oct 30 17:20:23 MDT 2011 i686 Unknow CPU Type AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<Mitizaro> so i noticed
<Mitizaro> that
<Mitizaro> i have
<knome> !pastebin | Mitizaro
<ubottu> Mitizaro: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Mitizaro> i686 processor
<Mitizaro> oh
<Mitizaro> sorry
<Mitizaro> okay
<knome> Mitizaro, and please, don't press enter all the time
<knome> Mitizaro, this is the second time you've been told that
<Mitizaro> my question is if i should be wary of some XUBUNTU version for my i686 processor... most of my OS during the years NEVER detect it properly in the info/config files.
<faryshta> Hi. I am having an efi error here that grub-efi couldn't be installed
<koegs> Mitizaro: what CPU do you have?
<Mitizaro> well
<Mitizaro> AMD 2,4GHRZ overclocked with hrz (no voltage upped) to = 2,6 - 2,8GHRz of output
<koegs> so i suggest using Xubuntu 64bit
<Mitizaro> lol
<Mitizaro> thats the first time ever i'm going to put x64 on the system... maybe it will actually boost it
<koegs> Mitizaro: you will not really notice any difference in speed
<faryshta> how do i use a proxy-script on  apt-get?
<silentworks> hello, i'm new to xubuntu
<koegs> faryshta: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Setting_up_apt-get_to_use_a_http-proxy
<faryshta> koegs: i don't see the option for proxy script there
<koegs> faryshta: what do you mean by "proxy script"
<faryshta> .pac file
<koegs> faryshta: i would suggest looking at the pac file and read the proxy-address from it
<faryshta> koegs: tried, not working
<Liquidedge> Upgraded to 13.10 and now when I login, right after I put in the password, the screen just freezes.
<Liquidedge> I can still get in to terminal, though.
<Liquidedge> rm -rf /home/myhomedir/.cache/sessions doesn't solve it.
<koegs> faryshta: what did you actually try?
<faryshta> export http_proxy=http://XMA3209:noviembre@150.100.210.40:8080; sudo apt-get update
<faryshta> koegs: do you see any error there?
<koegs> faryshta: did you use the sudo comment on the website i gave you?
<koegs> maybe it is better to use the "APT configuration file" method ;-)
<faryshta> koegs: i am on liveusb
<faryshta> so apt configuration file method might not be an option
<koegs> then switch to root user with "sudo -i" and use the commands from above
<faryshta> that worked. thanks koegs
<Liquidedge> Upgraded to 13.10 and now when I login, right after I put in the password, the screen just freezes.
<Liquidedge> I can still get in to terminal, though.
<David-A> Liquidedge: are you familiar with the concept of moving away dot-files to solve some types of problems?
<Liquidedge> rm -rf /home/myhomedir/.cache/sessions doesn't solve it.
<Liquidedge> Is that the dot file you're talking about?
<David-A> Liquidedge: thats one of them, but you could move away instead of remove, then you can move them back if it made no change.
<Liquidedge> Okay.  Do you have suggestions on which ones?
<David-A> Liquidedge: there is ~/.config/xfce4 with settings for various xfce programs
<Liquidedge> Is there a video settings one?  I feel like maybe resetting those might help.
<David-A> Liquidedge: is the problem system wide. can you login as another user? guest or other user you know the password of?
<Liquidedge> Oh, good idea.
<Liquidedge> let me check
<Liquidedge> Whoa
<Liquidedge> Yeah.  Can login as guest.
<David-A> Liquidedge: do you have a customized ~/.xinitrc ?
<Liquidedge> Not one I personally customized.  No.
<David-A> Liquidedge: so, it seems it is a problem of finding the right dot-file to move away.
<well_laid_lawn> it'll be in .cache or .config afaik
<Liquidedge> One thing it didn't do in guest that it's trying to do under my login is change the resolution.
<Liquidedge> Is there something around that I can move or rm?
<well_laid_lawn> I'd move anything xfce related in ~/.config and ~/.cache
<David-A> Liquidedge: and, may I remind you to move instead of remove, if you are not sure what is in the dir.
<Liquidedge> Gotcha.
<fonz> Hello anyone out there?
<David-A> Liquidedge: (it is sad if google suggests to indiscrimately remove dot files, since some photo apps saves all your life's memories in dot-files)
<David-A> Liquidedge: (on the other hand, they can loose their life's memories, if they are so lazy they don't have backups)
<Liquidedge> Yeah, none of that stuff is on the main drive anyway.
<fonz> Recently updated to 13.10 But now my power management settings are no longer respected. I like to keep my computer on with the lid closed but xubuntu just sets it as hibernating or sleep.
<bingo_> hello. When Xubuntu updates come out how do i install them?
<bingo_> Also, how may i get more screensavers?
<David-A> bingo_: on question 1 I answer, in the Update Manager, there is a button on the top "New release bla bla available" and an "Upgrade"-button.
<fonz> xubuntu update manager will let you know
<bingo_> ok ty
<mapps> hi folks
<mapps> ive been messing about with squid trying to set it up..i installed from source anyway i was tryiong to run it with debug level 1 so i can see output but it says its already running
<mapps> how can i see the process and kill it? cant see it listed in ps x
<David-A> bingo_: on question 2 I answer: search for screensaver in the software center (I don't know if all will work)
<mapps> noob question i know :D
<bingo_> ty
<dupin> at indicator plugin i can not control volume how can I fix that
<dupin> any takers I know it is trivial but still
<dupin> well,maybe some other time bye
 * dupin is going to sleep
#xubuntu 2013-11-14
<xubuntu784> hello
<buddies_server> Anyone here that can help with network issues?
<knome> !anyone | buddies_server
<ubottu> buddies_server: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<buddies_server> How do I fix internet access in xubuntu 12.04?
<knome> what internet access? what's the problem with it?
<ateam> hello all :)
<David-A> !hello | welcome ateam and:
<ubottu> welcome ateam and:: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<David-A> hmm
<David-A> hello ateam, do you have a problem, or just hanging around?
<ateam> hangin around
<ateam> haven't been on IRC in quite a while
<ateam> stopped by #2600
<ateam> figured i'd come by here, since i've recently been using Xubuntu on my laptop
<ateam> 13.10
<David-A> nice
<ateam> so far, i'm a big fan, with the exception of the bug that makes the sound mixer in the notification area nonfunctional
<ateam> i fixed it using a solution found online
<ateam> i'm just shocked that it
<ateam> 's listed under "known issues"
<ateam> and wasn't addressed for the final release
<ateam> also had a problem with networking not reconnection upon awakening from a hibernate or suspended state
<ateam> but i came up with a solution for that which works great
<ateam> just threw a script into /etc/pm/sleep.d/ that does a "pkill NetworkManager" upon awakening
<Montyy> Hey guys, I have a quick question... I would like to setup two monitors with laptop lid closed, but when I change the setting "when laptop lid is closed:" to Do Nothing, it still puts the laptop to sleep.
<Montyy> Anyone?
<Unit193> Montyy: Check /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<Montyy> Unit193: Its set to ignore
<Montyy> #LidSwitchIgnoreInhibited=yes
<Unit193> 1. Wrong option.  2. Commented out.  3. HandleLidSwitch=ignore
<Unit193> makimac|afk: Please don't use away nicks...
<Montyy> Sorry unit got distracted, but it says I don't have permission
<makimac|afk> Unit193: what happened?
<Unit193> !away
<ubottu> Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<makimac|afk> ok, thanks for the info, i didn't know that, again sorry for clogging the channel
<Tetragonos> hello?
<holstein> Tetragonos: hello
<Tetragonos> I need help installing xbuntu and cant find good instructions to install
<cfhowlett> !install|Tetragonos,
<ubottu> Tetragonos,: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<Tetragonos> thanks!
<holstein> Tetragonos: if you know how to make the installation media, and boot it, and have somewhere to install it, there really isnt much to note
<holstein> the installer will walk you through a standard install
<Tetragonos> yeah I am not very good at this stuff trying to get started with linux. My dad however is good at this stuff and suggested xbuntu
<Tetragonos> step by step instructions I can do
<Tetragonos> When people just mention a process on the other hand...
<holstein> sure.. but, in many cases, it depends on the use case
<Tetragonos> yep, well the nice thing is I have a CF-29 toughbook that I need for nothing so if I ruin my data no big deal just start again
<holstein> the overall process of creating installation media, booting it, and installing is pretty generic... though, those steps may have certain situational variable you may need to address
<Tetragonos> yep and that is the fun
<Tetragonos> I am learning
<cfhowlett> Tetragonos, here's a tip.  make backups of important stuff.  have fun.
<xubuntu462> hello
<xubuntu462> what is a password of Voyager 13.10
<xubuntu462> what is a password of Voyager 13.10
<koegs> xubuntu462: voyager is not supported here, you should ask the developers of voyager
<xubuntu462> they are not offering chat facility and they are french so there is also problem for
<Wizard> o/
<teisei> Hello everybody!
<teisei> Does anybody have an idea how to configure a so-called rapid fire button to function like a normal mouse button?
<Wizard> teisei: Does it actually work as a mouse button? :)
<Wizard> You can check it with xev for example.
<bosnjak> hi
<knome> hello
<bosnjak> when an application provides the "Start on system boot" option, where does it enable this, what file does it write to?
<Wizard> bosnjak: Hi, depends on application.
<bosnjak> i see it in the Settings->Session and Startup->Application autostart, but where is that actually?
<bosnjak> Wizard: how does Settings know then?
<Wizard> Ah, that kind of app.
<bosnjak> Wizard: what is "that kind" of app? :)
<Wizard> They store *.desktop files somewhere in ~/.config. It's standard and default, that's how they know.
<Wizard> I belive it's something like .config/autorun or autolaunch.
<bosnjak> Wizard: autostart it seems
<bosnjak> Wizard: yes, you were right
 * Wizard feels so proud.
<cfhowlett> bosnjak, see this: ${XDG_CONFIG_DIRS}/autostart/
<cfhowlett>     This is the location where the list of applications that should be automatically run on login is stored. Each autostarted application is represented by a .desktop file (see the Desktop Entry Specification for details).
<cfhowlett> under xfce help menu
<bosnjak> cfhowlett: i see
<bosnjak> cfhowlett: so if I want my app to autostart, i just add a file there? why are there so many ways to autostart?
<cfhowlett> bosnjak, sepcifically xfce 4 session manager.
<bosnjak> cfhowlett: huh? so this is xfce specific?
<cfhowlett> bosnjak, yep, xfce specific.
<bosnjak> cfhowlett: hmm, i just installed an application that set itself to run at boot. how did it know what to do to achieve that? I could have installed it in gnome or kde?
<cfhowlett> bosnjak, just a bit above my head.  I would imagine there might be app specific configurations in play.
<bosnjak> cfhowlett: ok, thanks! :)
<Wizard> bosnjak: He's actually not right ;P
<bosnjak> Wizard: enlighten us :D
 * cfhowlett grabs popcorn and watches intently.
<bosnjak> :)
<Wizard> It is not xfce speciffic, it is defined in some freedesktop specs (here, he was right).
<Wizard> I'm sure gnome follows that at least.
<Wizard> If it comes about setting CDG_CONFIG_DIRS, I belive this is XFCE speciffic ;]
<Wizard> XDG*
<Wizard> Since, iirc, XDG_CONFG_DIRS may contain a list. Besides, particular desktop doesn't actually have to set this, it only has to follow this.
<bosnjak> firstly, i never heard of freedesktop, but it sure sound to be what is needed :)
<cfhowlett> bosnjak, the confusion is understandable.  smack my head for not expressing that on XUBUNTU, the settings can be found at ...       Other desktops have their own way of getting the job done
<Wizard> Freedesktop is a set of standards defined when KDE and GNOME started to cooperate instead of having useless arguments ;)
<Wizard> Most major desktops follow these standards, like for example when you install icon theme you can use it in XFCE, LXDE, GNOME, KDE and RazorQt ;)
<Wizard> Freedesktop also covers some small but important projects, notably dbus.
<bosnjak> hm, so these standards, do they describe a way something should be done, or the way to gain info about how is something done? If i make myself clear?
<Wizard> Both, actually.
<bosnjak> Wizard: ah, i see. So ~/.config/autostart on XFCE could be something else on GNOME, but it has to provide a standardized way for the application to find out how its done? Per se..
<Wizard> But in many places these documents allow things like "in this case implementations may use sane default"
<Wizard> bosnjak: Nope, it can't be.
<Wizard> http://standards.freedesktop.org/autostart-spec/autostart-spec-latest.html
<Wizard> Look here.
<Wizard> It defines precisly where to look for these files and what to do with them.
<bosnjak> Wizard: ah, i see. cool
<Wizard> So, if you launch gnome, your app should also start with it.
<bosnjak> Wizard: nice :)
<Wizard> Not so very long ago I was writing java implementation for this. That was a nightmare ;P
<bosnjak> Wizard: so this is quite new
<Wizard> Well, not so very new. As far as I remember, oldes specs are around 10 years old now.
<bosnjak> aw, thats not new at all :)
<Wizard> And KDE still doesn't follow some of them</troll>
<bosnjak> Wizard: well, in its due time i guess
<bosnjak> Wizard: it would be nice to see a higher compatibility and standardization between distributions/DEs'
<Wizard> It is high.
<bosnjak> Wizard: probably. could be better?
<Wizard> Thanks to these standards, obviously. And things allways could be better.
<Wizard> Like for example, there could be one, default X toolkit, not 20.
<l57> xubuntu-devel
<Wizard> And if it comes about UNIX desktop, there could be common UX guidelines.
<bosnjak> Wizard: as far as i can see, linux is advancing rapidly these days. Probably thanks to mobile platforms :) And now the gaming is shifting to linux via Steam/Valve. Should be interesting
<Wizard> I keep hearing about this since long time ;P
<bosnjak> Wizard:  :D
<Wizard> Take a look at 2001 Corel Linux for example.
<cfhowlett> yes THIS will the year of the linux desktop!
<l57> irc.ubuntu.com
<Wizard> And tell me, what's the difference between this and current xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> l57, you're ON irc ubuntu now.  Have you  a support question?
<bosnjak> Wizard: not sure, i only see pictures :) haven't tried it. What IS the diff?
<Wizard> bosnjak: (We're going a bit offtopic)
<Wizard> bosnjak: Well, technology. Core used latest KDE in it's time, slightly adjusted.
<Wizard> Corel*
<bosnjak> Wizard: yea, sorry for offtopic :)
<Wizard> It was simple to install, pretty easy to use and so on.
<Wizard> Had an online updater.. Was based on Debain. Failed terribly.
<Wizard> bosnjak: #xubuntu-offtopic
<bosnjak> ok
<Wizard> If you'd like to continue this chat ;0
<silentworks> hello, im new to xubuntu. wheres a good place to start to learn how to use the command line properly?
<silentworks> and yes.... i am reading the f****** manual
<cfhowlett_> silentworks, free download "the ubuntu pocketguide"
<silentworks> do i run that as a command?
<silentworks> or just google search
<cfhowlett_> silentworks, google away
<silentworks> i am in the midst of reading this
<silentworks> http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<silentworks> dont know if it has holes of info missing though
<cfhowlett_> silentworks, it does.  all such guides do.  the trick is to learn the basic and how to effectively "man" before you press "enter"
<Myrtti> advanced bash guide used to be in the repositories
<cfhowlett_> Myrtti, hmm.  might be worth a quick search in the software center, though I bet linux.org has some nice freebies as well.
<bazhang> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<cfhowlett_> bazhang, nice!
<silentworks> its in package manager
<silentworks> installing now
<silentworks> thankyou veyr much guys
<silentworks> major help
<bazhang> np
<silentworks> since im so new at xubuntu, i'm not sure how i go about launching/finding abs-guide
<bazhang> prehaps alt f2 abs-guide
<Myrtti> I think you'll just find it in your filesystem, and read it with browser
<silentworks> would it be in a particular folder?
<silentworks> i cant seem to find abs-guide
<silentworks> in file system
<silentworks> noob status over here
<Myrtti> /usr/share/doc/abs-guide/html/
<silentworks> cool
<silentworks> thank you
<silentworks> off i gp
<nonuby> any idea how to solve the graphic problems on a kvm guest (http://i.imgur.com/kSQIhPX.png) it is same weather I connect via key-video-mouse emulation or the nomachine nx client/server
<GridCube> nonuby, have you tried disabling composition?
<aicasn> is it possible to list all the *installed* packages from a given repository?  i want to find out if i have repos in my refresh list that don't need to be there anymore
<knome> meeting in 45 mins.
<bosnjak> when installing via apt-get, why do some packages ask for my confirmation, whilst others just install?
<GridCube> some might requiere you to choose from options
<Wizard> I belive that if a package doesn't have any conflicts/dependencies it is installed right awya.
<Wizard> away*
<Wizard> If it does install deps, apt-get asks for confirmation.
<knome> no guesses!
<Wizard> OK :(
<knome> you always need to enter the password, until it's remembered
<knome> (that is, once you type it, it's remembered for some time for your convenience)
<Wizard> knome: He rather meant [Y/n]
<knome> ah
<knome> confirmation...
 * knome shuts down
<Wizard> Nooooo
<knome> yeah, if it pulls in other packages, it'll ask for confirmation
<knome> if it's just that package it just installs
<knome> that's correct
<knome> (notice, i'm not really shutting up even if i tell you so)
 * Wizard turns knome on again.
<bosnjak> Wizard, knome: thanks, thats what i thought
<aicasn> is it possible to list all the *installed* packages from a given repository?  i want to find out if i have repos in my refresh list that don't need to be there anymore
<bosnjak> aicasn: you can get the source of the package by: dpkg -s <package_name>
<bosnjak> aicasn: shouldn't be too hard to make a script that does what you want
<Wizard> o_O
<aicasn> magicCommand <repo>   that spits out "<repo> provided the following installed packages:" ...
<bosnjak> aicasn: well, maybe this answers your question: http://serverfault.com/questions/252333/list-all-packages-from-a-repository-in-ubuntu-debian
<Wizard> bosnjak: He meant *installed* packages
<aicasn> yeah i saw that. it will show which packages are _available_
<aicasn> yes, Wizard
<bosnjak> ah, i see
<bosnjak> aicasn: couldn't you do diff? :D
<Wizard> Not exactly ;)
<bosnjak> Wizard: why
<Wizard> Nah, I don't have any ubuntu around at the moment, unfortunately.
<Wizard> bosnjak: Because there is more than two repos? :P
<bosnjak> no, i mean for each repo, diff it with the packages you have installed
<Wizard> Nah, to much work ;)
<Wizard> Or maybe not so very much?
<Wizard> aicasn: You have one option already.
<aicasn> maybe. i don't have enough knowledge to do something like that though
<aicasn> it sounds complicated
<bosnjak> aicasn: wait a second, maybe i put something together
<aicasn> nah you don't need to do that, bosnjak. i thought there might be something already in existance that could sort installed packages by repo
<aicasn> doesn't sound like that strange of a request to me
<aicasn> ty though
<bosnjak> aicasn: it is possible that it exists, but i don't know about it
<bosnjak> aicasn: maybe this can help you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88640/how-can-i-determine-which-software-repositories-are-in-active-use
<aicasn> lol. yeah that's tecnically what i asked for, isn't it? :)
<aicasn> *technically
<aicasn> thanks
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Well, citing some Star Wars game.. "Solutions to problems aren't always obvious"
 * Wizard captain obvious
<aicasn> Wizard: yup
<aicasn> still looking though. i failed to mention that i wanted a non-UI solution.  because 1) i want to script it for future usage and to distribute to multiple installations, 2) i hate synaptic
<tvgdb> Hi, I'm looking for someone who could help me with my wireless adapter.
<ObrienDave> broadcom adapter?
<tvgdb> No, Intel
<holstein> tvgdb: ask
<tvgdb> srry, my wireless adapter has really bad coverage, noticably worse than in windows, i wondered if anyone had the same/similar problem
<holstein> tvgdb: i have had that problem...
<TheSheep> tvgdb: could be that it is in a power saving mode
<tvgdb> how do i check?
<tvgdb> holstein: did you manage to solve it?
<TheSheep> I suppose ifwconfig should tell that somewhere
<tvgdb> TheSheep: iwconfig returnes "Power Management: on", but idk if that means its in powersave
<TheSheep> Tx-Power=15 dBm
<tvgdb> mine is at 16
<TheSheep> if you install powertop, I think you can use it to enable/disable power saving of various components
<TheSheep> you coyld try that
<TheSheep> but I'm not sure if it will help
<tvgdb> I'll try, thanks for the suggestion
<tvgdb> Is it ok if i report back in a sec?
<ObrienDave> of course
<tvgdb> TheSheep: I'm sorry, i don't know how to use powertop, could you teach me?
<TheSheep> tvgdb: start it with sudo by typing in your terminal: sudo powertop
<TheSheep> then press tab until you are at "Tunables"
<TheSheep> there you can select various components and enable or disable power management in them by pressing enter
<TheSheep> you want to find "Wireless Power Saving for interface XXXX"
<tvgdb> My wifi adapter currently says 'Good', should i change it to 'Bad'?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> bad is the new good ;)
<tvgdb> Whats the difference between bad & good? in powertop i mean ;)
<TheSheep> "good" means that it is in a state optimal for saving power
<tvgdb> oh, ok. so i changed it to 'bad', and pressed escape, that saves the settings, right?
<tvgdb> Its not getting any better :(
<tvgdb> TheSheep, you there?
<TheSheep> tvgdb: yes, but I don't have any other ideas to try
<tvgdb> Oh, pitty, thanks anyway!
<tvgdb> Anyone else have an idea why my wifi card's range is not as much as in windows?
<holstein> im the kind of guy who tries many live CD's to see what different kernels do
<holstein> tvgdb: its really irrelevant the windows support comparison..
<holstein> tvgdb: the drivers are different
<tvgdb> I searched online, the drivers should be included in XUbuntu (iwlwifi)
<holstein> tvgdb: sure.. and intel is usually good about support, and the driver seems to be included.. but the performance is not great
<tvgdb> My driver is included since kernel version 3.2, according to the http://wireless.kernel.org/ site
<tvgdb> So there is no way to improve my range?
<holstein> tvgdb: you can try live CD's with potentially older or newer versions to easily troubleshoot
<tvgdb> I had Ubuntu some months ago, and i don't remember the wireless range being less than in windows, but the drivers haven't changed since
<holstein> tvgdb: there may be some way for the driver maintainer to inprove that.. or it could be configuration.. you can also try the windows driver
<holstein> tvgdb: the kernel has changed since, if you are running a newer version
<tvgdb> so downgrading my kernel is a possibility?
<holstein> tvgdb: what i would do is, test with a live CD that has the older kernel, such as 12.04... then, you can see, easily, if that is a neccessary, or potentially helpful option
<tvgdb> I'll try that, thank you!
<bosnjak> i am trying to build an application. I get the following message: http://pastebin.com/vgnvTczH - it means what it means and i understand that. So i download the source of libsrtp and the patch. I patch the source and compile it. What do i do next? If i instal it, it doesn't resolve the error. I have a previously installed libsrtp0. Not sure if i should remove something before or what? How do I make configure use the newly built library?
<PiiiRKO> hi folks..
<bosnjak> hi PiiiRKO
<PiiiRKO> I just want to shout, I am very satisfied with my xubuntu! :))
<octocodercat> Hello!
<aicasn> hello octocodercat
<bosnjak>  what does it mean when "dpkg -s <package>" says in the right column: deinstall
 * octocodercat wishes that APT didn't take so long to update sometimes =_=
 * octocodercat rages
<bosnjak> octocodercat: do you use the nearest sources?
<Wizard> Xubuntu PPC, try 13 :/
<octocodercat> bosnjak: Yeah. I wonder if the ~%10 packet loss my ISP gives me would slow it down much
<Wizard> :D
<bosnjak> octocodercat: 10% sounds like a lot :)
<octocodercat> It is :P
<Wizard> Is there any wat to enable horizontal two-finger scrolling?
<Wizard> (preferably without xinput magic)
<Wizard> I've just found it in settings :/
<bosnjak> Wizard: turn your monitor to the side and your video output also.
<bosnjak> Wizard: nvm
<Wizard> Thanks for pretty useful hint, bosnjak.
<bosnjak> Wizard: np, anytime
#xubuntu 2013-11-15
<nv_> hi! my screen turns off after 10 minutes. i have adjusted power settings and disabled power manager from startup but still, monitor goes into standby after 10mins of idle (AMD Radeon based htpc,xubuntu 13.04 amd64)
<nv_> any ideas? i found this forum post, but his solution was to enable polykit. my policy kit was never removed from startup
<nv_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2166034
<nv_> HD4200 with x.org driver
<Haggard> nv_: I have similar setup. Let me check my settings.
<Haggard> nv_: Is this happening while ac connected or just on battery?
<nv_> this is a laptop that has a battery but no built in monitor. it is always plugged in with battery, video feeds to panasonic HDTV via HDMI and to a second panasonic HDTV via DB15
<nv_> always plugged into a/c
<holstein> you dont think the bios is kicking the external port off?
<nv_> it worked fine untill i removed the screen (it broke)
<nv_> i guess i could try turning off ACPI functions
<holstein> could be something sensing something there..
<nv_> then again it was running 12.x untill i removed the screen so that really means nothing
<holstein> nv_: you can load up a live CD for 12.04 and test
<nv_> good idea
<holstein> still, i would disable anything in the bios for that
<xubuntu874> Hey guys. Could anyone tell me some of the main differences between XUbuntu and LUbuntu?
<Unit193> Xfce, LXDE.
<xubuntu874> And in terms of usability?
<ObrienDave> same system, different desktop
<ObrienDave> I prefer Xubuntu
<xubuntu874> Is there much of a difference when it comes to speed and how many resources the OS's use?
<ObrienDave> Lubuntu is lighter on resources and therefore slightly faster. in most people's opinion
<ObrienDave> both X & L are designed for older, slower 'puters
<ubuntu-studio> so basically, root 'n system just got into a fight. system won.
<xubuntu874> Hmm
<xubuntu874> What would be more suitable for a brand new freaking awesome system running i7 and 16GB RAM. Perhaps I could investigate other linux systems?
<ObrienDave> I would suggest Xubuntu. It would be blazing fast using either
<ubuntu-studio> i set acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, booted and still screen sleeps after mins idle
<ubuntu-studio> 10 minutes*
<ObrienDave> bios setting maybe?
<ubuntu-studio> unfortunately bios setup provides no such controls
<ObrienDave> just checked my power settings. have everything set 'never'
<ubuntu-studio> i believe this is because i removed lvds the laptop monitor
<ubuntu-studio> so im sol
<ObrienDave> and screensaver disabled
<ubuntu-studio> i wounder if i remove the panel controller from the panel and plug it (lvds) back in, it might go back to good behavior. (i have always had bad EDID errors)
<ObrienDave> that, I wouldn't know about
<ubuntu-studio> ##hardware says im SOL (except maybe to look into COREBOOT)
<ObrienDave> still, way beyond my knowledge of Linux
<ubuntu-studio> im thinking this would make a better point of sales system. HTPC is out of the question
<ubuntu-studio> be better suited as i should say
<Wizard> Good morning.
<ObrienDave> greetings
<xubuntu369> Hi just re installed the latest version of xbuntu on my machine and for some reason the volumn control  aplet on the top bar does not seem to work, its shown but when clicked no option to change volumn - had a google couldnt find anyone with a similar problem
<elfy> xubuntu369: bug 1208204
<ubottu> bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208204
<cfhowlett> xubuntu369, tis a bug with 13.10.  volume works but the indicator doesn't show
<xubuntu369> ahhhh
<elfy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/360806/volume-indicator-issue-after-xubuntu-13-10-upgrade/360840#360840
<xubuntu369> ahh great
<xubuntu369> now when the peskey google youtube d auto opens wont wake up my wife in the room next door !
<xubuntu369> *ad
<ObrienDave> headphones? ;) that's what keeps my wife asleep ;)
<xubuntu369> yeah trouble is keep knocking out the lead accidently (very small home office)
<xubuntu369> but at least the drive to work is not too taxing
<xubuntu369> right off I go to log off and back again, thanks for the much much apprciated
<xubuntu369> *help urrgh its too early
<snafu_> elfy can was talk
<snafu_> we*
<ObrienDave> she seem to not be here. marked 'away'
<cousteau> can I make windows not to pop up unless I explicitly opened them?  this is really annoying
<cousteau> e.g. I'm typing, a window pops up, I hit space, the window thinks I pressed space on it and assumes I wanted "OK"
<ObrienDave> look for 'focus' settings in windows manager
<cousteau> right now I managed to set it so that popup windows get focus automatically but manually opened windows don't
<cousteau> now I just have to make it do the opposite
<ObrienDave> look for 'focus' settings in windows manager tweaks
<cousteau> I already did that, and I managed to set it so that popup windows get focus automatically but manually opened windows don't
<cousteau> well, I didn't quite understand the ones from tweaks
<ObrienDave> activate focus stealing prevention, when window raises itself "do nothing"
<cousteau> I have "activate accidental focus loss prevention" and "follow ICCCM standard dunnowhat"
<cousteau> ObrienDave, I thought "do nothing" was only regarding workspaces
<cousteau> should this work as an emulation of an annoying popup window?  `sleep 5 && zenity --info`
<ObrienDave> that I would not know
<cousteau> because that doesn't get auto-focus if I disable "auto give focus to new windows" but not if I set "when a window appears by itself, do nothing"
<cousteau> or in general, `sleep 5 && someprogram`
<ObrienDave> sorry, CLI stuff is out of my league
<cousteau> this could be dangerous; I could accidentally type a password in a popup conversation window or something like that
<ObrienDave> i suppose you're correct in that assumption. let me see if I can pastebin an image or something like that for you
<cousteau> what I want, in general, is that if a program generates a window, and that program is not related to the focused window, then the popup window shouldn't get focus
<cousteau> (however, if I explicitly summon that window, e.g. with a keyboard shortcut or a desktop/menu shortcut, it should get focus automatically)
<cousteau> maybe my current problem is that the application that was warning me was a panel item, and the panel is always "focused" and ready to open windows
<ObrienDave> that is my understanding how it should work. having trouble with ZimageZ. brb
<ObrienDave> http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-11152013-014340am.php
<ObrienDave> http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-11152013-014541am.php
<ObrienDave> that's how mine are set
<cousteau> mine too, except that "Raise window when clicking inside" is disabled (I found this quite useful)
<cousteau> still, windows can popup while I'm typing; that's extremely annoying
<cousteau> maybe it all reduces to "don't give focus automatically to a window when the text input cursor is blinking"
<cousteau> or "when I'm typing", but that could have problems if I just start typing when a window pops up
<cousteau> (this could be solved with a delayed focus, maybe)
<ObrienDave> not 100% sure on that
<cousteau> on what?  on how to do it, or on whether it's a good idea?
<ObrienDave> how to do it
<cousteau> yeah, doesn't seem possible to do right now; it would be a feature requesr
<cousteau> and speaking of ZimageZ, could the screenshot application be changed so that it uses image hosting sites that don't require you to login, such as imagebin or imgur?
<cousteau> or tinypic, or maybe imageshack
<ObrienDave> hmm, not sure on that one either. i'll look
<cousteau> I once wrote (or copied, not sure) a curl-based script to host images in imagebin, and set it as an mtPaint action
<cousteau> (yeah, pretty sure I just copied it from somewhere)
<cousteau> I think imagebin would be the way to go; it's a temporary image hosting site, so images uploaded there are volatile.  Also the site is pretty minimalistic.
<cousteau> and for non-volatile storage, maybe imgur or tinypic would be the way to go
<ObrienDave> looking into it. don't remember where I got this screenshot app
<xubuntu120> hello
<xubuntu120> I have a question . How to change the input mode on the keyboard
<xubuntu120> for exemple I would like to change french for russian or otherwise
<kreatorr> Hello! I can't get my mute button to work in Xubuntu 13.10. I have a Thinkpad X200
<ObrienDave> hardware keyboard button?
<cfhowlett> mute button might require the linux firmware IIRC
<kreatorr> ObrienDave, yes. The volume control buttons work as intended, but the mute button isn't even registered by X
<koegs> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Mute_button
<koegs> there are many knowledge sources for thinkpads and ubuntu
<koegs> that's why i love thinkpads more than macbooks :)
<kreatorr> koegs, thank you!
<baizon> kreatorr: http://askubuntu.com/questions/133091/thinkpad-x200t-volume-mute-button-not-recognised-to-use-as-shurtcut
<kreatorr> haha yeah, part of why I got one is because I know they're very compatible with linux :)
<kreatorr> baizon, thanks a lot! had no idea about that ppa
<snafu_> here is optional packages for think pads i know it off topic but here http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html
<snafu_> There are also some ThinkPad only, optional packages you may need:
<snafu_>     tp-smapi-dkms - needed for battery charge thresholds and ThinkPad specific status output of tlp-stat;
<snafu_>     acpi-call-tools - acpi-call is needed for battery charge thresholds on Sandy Bridge and newer models (X220/T420, X230/T430, etc.).
<Organicanarchy> hey, got a few questions
<Organicanarchy> about wine compatablitiy etc
<elfy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bgardner> Organicanarchy: It'll be roughly the same answer as you got in #ubuntu - you should really head over to #winehq.
<elfy> aah - thanks bgardner
<Organicanarchy> bgardner, thanks
<snafu_> Elfy can we talk
<elfy> snafu_: see PM
<Silass22> #
<LinuxGold> successfully installed, but couldn't start.
 * LinuxGold is running Ubuntu 13.10 server in Virtualbox on iMac machine.  have been running console for a while and decided to install xubuntu-desktop, couldn't run.
<Wizard> LinuxGold: define "couldn't run"?
<LinuxGold> couldn't open module vboxvideo
<LinuxGold> when running 'startx'
<LinuxGold> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6421788/
<Wizard> Maybe this module isn't installed?
<LinuxGold> figuring out the apt-get package for it
<lord4163> Hello
<bgardner> LinuxGold: Did you install guest additions in the VM?
<LinuxGold> got it fixed -- downgraded to the previous guest additions
<roninn> nice to find a project to fork from github.com, but then there's is nothing mentined about the license and the author doesn't respond your messages. This code would save lots of work, but no idea how I can use it! :D
<Donnie_Darko21> hello folks i installed 13.10 xubuntu i got some problem with the lights on the default they are low i want to be high mine eyes burning me :D where is the brightness
<TheSheep> lights?
<bekks> That will cost extra power ;=
<Donnie_Darko21> hahaha
<Donnie_Darko21> man tell me the app called
<Donnie_Darko21> like on ubuntu
<Donnie_Darko21> so i can adjust my lights
<TheSheep> Donnie_Darko21: what lights?
<Donnie_Darko21> the lights man  :D now are low
<Donnie_Darko21> i want to make it to be hight
<Donnie_Darko21> in ubuntu was brightness
<Donnie_Darko21> now i cantfind it
<TheSheep> I have no idea what you are talking about, and I'm not your man.
<Unit193> The laptop keys don't work?
<Unit193> !info redshift | not quite this. :P
<ubottu> not quite this. :P: redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7-2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 51 kB, installed size 355 kB
<TheSheep> ubottu: for screen `xrandr --brightness=0.5` should work
<ubottu> TheSheep: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TheSheep> Unit193: ^^
<TheSheep> of course with the right --output
<Donnie_Darko21> lol
<Donnie_Darko21> i will try later
<Donnie_Darko21> need to go
<Donnie_Darko21> ke care
<micom> hello guys, i have spend one month with kubuntu, its terrible, lucky i get back to xubuntu today, and i love it :)
<micom> good job:)
<xubuntu882> http://askubuntu.com/questions/60601/unwrapping-passphrase-and-inserting-into-the-user-session-keyring-failed
<xubuntu882> help me with this
<Mitizaro> hey there guys!! :)
<Mitizaro> does some of you know how i can add the XUBUNTU OS  to the GRUB menu?
<Kaapa> hey guys
<Kaapa> after today's updates and reboot, my xubuntu got all screwed up
<Kaapa> I can't even describe what happened... seems like the mouse only clicks on part of the screen, the window placements and behaviour are weird
<Kaapa> don't quite even know where to start debugging this
<brainwash> Kaapa: how about creating a new user to verify this strange behavior?
<Kaapa> a new user works correctly
<Kaapa> I seemed to have got a corrupted entry in .cache
<Kaapa> probably related to switching from external displays to laptop only
<Kaapa> now it's going to be a PITA to find out the problem :(
<Kaapa> I don't get it
<Kaapa> now it's even starting the ubuntu bar on the left
<Kaapa> I didn't even have that before
<brainwash> try to delete the xfce related stuff in .cache
#xubuntu 2013-11-16
<Kaapa> ok, the problem seems to be related to compiz
<Kaapa> if compiz starts with session start, something with xfce goes wrong
<Kaapa> if I start with xfwm4 and then replace, works
<brainwash> Kaapa: glad you found the culprit
<Kaapa> still takes lot of time to log out
<Kaapa> is there a log file around that I can look into?
<Kaapa> .xsession-errors doesn't report a lot
<brainwash> usually it does
<brainwash> or is it 13.10?
<Kaapa> it is
<Kaapa> http://kaapa.pastebin.mozilla.org/3612299
<Kaapa> only has this
<GridCube> compiz is not recommended
<Kaapa> yeah, I guess
<Kaapa> but personally it's a performance booster :S
<brainwash> Kaapa: check ~/.cache/upstart/startxfce4.log
<brainwash> compiz isn't the cause of the delayed logout, right?
<Kaapa> that's the command to pastebin from console?
<brainwash> check like "you should check this logfile instead"
<Kaapa> no, I undestood :)
<Kaapa> just doesn  seem very healthy
<Kaapa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6423934/
<brainwash> right, high amount of warnings and so on
<Kaapa> well, this is kind'a back to normal
<Kaapa> weird...
<Kaapa> well, thanks for the help
<brainwash> :)
<frankbro> I have compiled and installed (in /usr/local) a new panel plugin, how can I put it on my panels? It's not appearing in the list.
<holstein> frankbro: i would ask the maintainers of the plugin
<blinking_> Hello
<blinking_> I'
<blinking_> I
<blinking_> I've installed xubuntu to SD card from USB thumbdrive (livecd)  on a CR48 (Chromebook) and installing to SD card. After reboot it's just a blining underscore
<well_laid_lawn> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<blinking_> Thanks, but its not a black screen
<blinking_> it's a blinking underscore
<bazhang> busybox prompt?
<blinking_> ?
<blinking_> I can't type during it, lol
<blinking_> it's like DOS blinking
<blinking_> sup wizard
<West> Does anyone know which version of xfce Xubuntu 13.10 is using ?
<tsimpson> 4.10.1
<West> tsimpson: thank you, I wasn't sure.
<TheSheep> !info xfwm4
<ubottu> xfwm4 (source: xfwm4): window manager of the Xfce project. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.10.1-2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 541 kB, installed size 2512 kB
<West> I don't mean to sound controversal, but doesn't Xubuntu run any ads like the main version ? I know there is a way to disable them, but that's not the point.
<West> **does Xubuntu
<tsimpson> no
<West> tsimpson: good, thanks again. .
<GrandCouillon> Hello guys ! By mistake, I pressed the "Don't show again" button in a notification window. How can I reenable the message again ? (Xubuntu 13.10)
<nikolam> weather xfce applet in xubuntu 12.04 LTS 32bit does not work again , for over 5 weeks now
<irgendwer4711> hi, I tried to add some program to start menu using "main menu configurator" but this has no effect. new program does not appear.
<irgendwer4711> know problem?
<Mitizaro> hey there!!
<Mitizaro> anybody here?
<cfhowlett> Mitizaro, greetings
<Mitizaro> thank u
<Mitizaro> i have a GRUB question
<Mitizaro> can u give me a hand a bit? :)
<cfhowlett> Mitizaro, I'll try
<Mitizaro> thank u!!
<cfhowlett> grub is not my strongest ...
<Mitizaro> so i have VectorLinux 7,  but just installed  XUBUNTU 13.10
<bekks> 7 lines and still no question... :P
<cfhowlett> bekks, better than the jackhole who entered the other with a hearty "Hello B*****s!"
<cfhowlett> other DAY
<bekks> Indeed
<Mitizaro> still i used to have linux Mint 9  ISADORA, but the GRUB somehow finds it corrupted (didnt install VL properly to save the Mint9)   -- thats not a problem. But after installing XUBUNTU -- i neither see it in the GRUB menu during "the choice for boot", neither does hitting the MINT 9 slot loads it (cuz its in the (former) MINT 9 partition)
<Mitizaro> my question is - how do i add XUBUNTU 13.10 in the GRUB menu from Vector Linux? (given that it is located in the former MINT 9 Partition,  and that the GRUB choice for Mint 9 was corrupted)
<cfhowlett> Mitizaro, WAY more grub issues than I can deal with. Ask here or in #ubuntu.
<Mitizaro> okay to simplyfy it - how can i add XUBUNTU 13.10 to the grub menu
<elfy> boot vector and update grub from there I'd assume as a first option
<elfy> also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2
<cfhowlett> elfy, wouldn't the most recently installed grub take priority?
<elfy> cfhowlett: possibly - hence the grub install page :)
<elfy> you 'should I assume' be able to reinstall the grub for vector somehow, then you'll be able to update it and it should find xubuntu
<Mitizaro> yes
<Mitizaro> thats what i'm trying to do
<elfy> Mitizaro: read the wiki - all the issues I've ever had I've dealt with using the options on there
<elfy> but it's really a vector linux support issue
<Mitizaro> well
<Mitizaro> the irc channel is not very... crowded
<Mitizaro> sudo grub-install /dev/sdX   - gives me   /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `/dev/sdX'.
<elfy> it will ...
<elfy> change the X to suit what it actually is ;)
<Mitizaro> i mean
<Mitizaro> when i hit it
<Mitizaro> u received
<Mitizaro> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `/dev/sdX'.
<bekks> Did you replace sdX with the correct device?
<Mitizaro> oh... i see
<Mitizaro> okay
<Mitizaro> it worked
<Mitizaro> but i can't run the  "sudo update-grub" cuz its says there's no such command
<bekks> You are in Ubuntu currently, are you?
<Mitizaro> in Vector
<Mitizaro> VectorLinux 7.0
<Mitizaro> slackware
<Mitizaro> i'm wondering how i can opne the "grub.cfg" file under root (some terminal command?)
<elfy> something like this might help, but I've not had to do that for a long time    grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<elfy> someone else might have used that more recently
<Mitizaro> um
<Mitizaro> then how do u guys edit GRUB???
<Mitizaro> isnt it with the leafpad and then manually typing?
<Mitizaro> cuz ive got no GRUB app in the menu
<bekks> There is no such app...
<Mitizaro> yeah
<Mitizaro> so it has to be manual
<bekks> !grub2 | Mitizaro
<ubottu> Mitizaro: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Guerilla> I am installing xubuntu on my dads old laptop and wondering whether to install the latest release or the LTS 12.04.
<Mitizaro> but i get permission denied when opening it with right click> open with leafpad
<Mitizaro> oh i see
<Mitizaro> the  grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg  just auto-attuned grub
<Mitizaro> nice!!
<Mitizaro> thank u, now i'm gonna restart and see what happens
<cfhowlett> Guerilla, the newest version has a  month life cycle.  LTS has 5 years on the desktop and a new verion coming April.  Your choice
<elfy> cfhowlett: they've gone :)
<cfhowlett> Hope they chose wisely
<elfy> good job they don't think that 13.10 only has a month life cycle though :D
<Mitizaro> okay
<Mitizaro> didnt work
<Mitizaro> i get some error file not found and
<Mitizaro> (when i click the xub choice)
<cfhowlett> Mitizaro, no error messages = no way to analyze your issue
<Mitizaro> and then black screen -- keyboard's caps lock and the second green lamp - pinging on/off
<Mitizaro> i guess i didn't install it properly - gotta secure the valuable files here, and i'm gonna install XUB in "auto install" and erase everything with it (i have VL's disc too)
<bekks> Mitizaro: Thats a kernel panic then.
<Mitizaro> lol
<Mitizaro> what?
<bekks> Your kernel died, missing in action, so to say.
<Mitizaro> aha... so what can i do?
<Mitizaro> i mean
<Mitizaro> it will probably be okay if
<Mitizaro> i just reinstall XUB on ALL of the hard?
<Mitizaro> erasing all other OS
<bekks> Please dont press enter that often, it makes things hard to read.
<cfhowlett> Mitizaro, that should clear everything up, yes
<Mitizaro> i see
<cfhowlett> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mitizaro> THANKS TO ALL OF U -- i wish u a nice day! :)
<xubuntu936> Hello, anyone here?
<xubuntu936> amixer set Master toggle
<xubuntu936> doesnt toggle
<xubuntu936> lol
<gandhi> I've problems with ubiquity when installing xubuntu 13.10, is always crashing. Can somebody help me?
<Mitizaro> hey there -- i can't configure my NVIDIA drivers.. after running:  "nvidia-xconfig" i get the message:  "
<Mitizaro> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file. ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'. "
<Mitizaro> both happens on the 310. ver  and the 173. ver (before AND after reboot)
<Mitizaro> someone?
<Mitizaro> helooooooooooo
<gdos> how do i setup a local mailserver or mailspool file to read system messages (or to email other users on the same system without accessing the network or internet)?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer is where i would start gdos .. maybe moving to a server channel or mailing list for specifics.. you can try #ubuntu since this is not specific to xubuntu or XFCE
<Donnie_Darko21> hello can someone tell where where i can adjust the brightness for my lap top got 13.10
<holstein> Donnie_Darko21: i use the keyboard shortcuts, and they "just work" on most of my intel hardware machines.. this functionality may depend on the graphics driver or driver support from the manufacturer
<TheSheep> Donnie_Darko21: hello again, you should have keys for that in the top row of your laptop's keyboard
<Donnie_Darko21> oh when i press FN plus for high lights
<Donnie_Darko21> it wont let me to make it high
<holstein> Donnie_Darko21: is it adjusting it at all?
<Donnie_Darko21> yes
<Donnie_Darko21> but 1 sec
<Donnie_Darko21> and back again to low lights
<holstein> if so, then the issue is not "i need to adjust brightness".. occasionally, i have added a kernel line to get the screen brighter.. or used a different or more suitabe driver
<TheSheep> Donnie_Darko21: can you open a terminal, run 'xrandr' in it and pastebin the result at http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<holstein> Donnie_Darko21: so, you brighten the screen, and when idle, the screen dims? if so, that is a setting in power management
<Donnie_Darko21> hmm in ubuntu was called brighness and was at seeting or tweak
<holstein> Donnie_Darko21: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<Donnie_Darko21> yes but cant find it
<Donnie_Darko21> in settings or tweak
<holstein> Donnie_Darko21: the setting im referring to is in the powermanagement.. for dimming the screen whed idle
<Donnie_Darko21> i see but its not power managment from power on the lap top the default lights is low
<holstein> Donnie_Darko21: and the paste output of xrandr?
<Donnie_Darko21> one sec
<Donnie_Darko21> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6427569/
<Donnie_Darko21> which software can i install compatible with xfce for adjusting brightness
<Donnie_Darko21> mine eyes burning me
<Donnie_Darko21> come on :D
<Donnie_Darko21> omg cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness is 7
<TheSheep> Donnie_Darko21: ok, try this: xrandr --output LVDS1 --brightness 1
<Donnie_Darko21> nothing happen
<Donnie_Darko21> ok now
<Donnie_Darko21> installed xbacklight
<Donnie_Darko21> it work
<Donnie_Darko21> set to 100
<Donnie_Darko21> cant find some gui software
<Donnie_Darko21> where can i find ubuntu software i need the bin
<Donnie_Darko21> path
<Donnie_Darko21> the path for ubuntu software center
<ozberk> usr/share/bin I guess
<elfy> //usr/bin/software-center
<elfy> without the extra one ;)
<Donnie_Darko21> yeah thanks
<Donnie_Darko21> but dont install the adobe flash
<ball> In what ways would Xubuntu differ from Debian with xfce?
<Donnie_Darko21> i really hate adobe flash
<ball> I'm surprised how much stuff works today even if you don't have Adobe Flash installed.
<ball> Pleasantly surprised, mind.
<Donnie_Darko21> yeah but really its very bad always its wrong with adobe and why they dont to it .deb file
<Donnie_Darko21> if i m not wrong which was it for converting into deb file ... rpm to deb ?
<Donnie_Darko21> found it with alien
<Donnie_Darko21> and yeah
<Donnie_Darko21> for java too
<Donnie_Darko21> ;D
<Donnie_Darko21> always conflicting
<Donnie_Darko21> i will try with alien now
<TheSheep> usually using rpms is a pretty bad idea
<TheSheep> they are not prepared for your system
<Donnie_Darko21> hmm did alien can convert it ?
<Donnie_Darko21> will be deb then :)
<Mitizaro> helllllllo there... someone here?
<TheSheep> no
<ball> No, we were all eaten by small dogs.
<ball> ;-)
<Mitizaro> okay
<Mitizaro> so
<Mitizaro> my nvidia drivers cant install them in XUB 13.10
<Mitizaro> i did it, but i've got to run "nvidia-xconfig"
<Mitizaro> i do so, and i get this:
<Mitizaro> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<Mitizaro> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'."
<Mitizaro> aaaaand so i cant use my drivers..
<Mitizaro> small dogs invasion!?!?!?
 * ball nods
<ball> Those happen.
<Mitizaro> shiet..
<Mitizaro> so any ideas how i can fix that? i run it as root, it happens with the 170 and 310 drivers too...
<Mitizaro> oh shiet..
<Mitizaro> i remembered -- i have to deinstall a lot of stuff i think
<ball> brb
<xubuntu642> hi
<xubuntu642> xubuntu broadcom bcm4311 wireless problem. help mi
<xubuntu642> lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7
<xubuntu642> iwconfig lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.
<holstein> !broadcom | xubuntu642
<ubottu> xubuntu642: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<xubuntu642> thank you
<holstein> xubuntu642: the easy way, in my opinion.. wire up to network access, search the repos for "broadcom".. install the package the wiki states supports your device
<xubuntu642> I have to do what you show <holstein>
<xubuntu642> lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<xubuntu642> 10:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
<holstein> xubuntu642: yes.. that ist he information i would reference on the wiki.. for that specific device.. and install what is suggested
<xubuntu642> I want to run wifi
<xubuntu642> what should I do
<holstein> xubuntu642: correct.. the link i gave give the information to add the packages that will support your broadcom device
<holstein> you should read the link i gave, find the information about what package supports your device, install the package and test the wifi
<holstein> xubuntu642: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source ..for example
<ball> I'm really impressed by how well WiFi worked on my daughter's Xubuntu box.
<holstein> ball: its really up to the driver. if the device supports linux, it'll work well
<ball> holstein: That part worked for me and the user interface was simple enough too: click the WiFi signal bar thinggie, choose our wireless LAN from the list presented and enter the passphrase.
<holstein> sure, most modern operating system support joining wifi networks, and do it well
<ball> holstein: Perhaps I'm not used to modern operating systems ;-)
<xubuntu642> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source Paket listeleri okunuyor... Bitti Bağımlılık ağacı oluşturuluyor        Durum bilgisi okunuyor... Bitti       Aşağıdaki paketler yükseltilecek:   bcmwl-kernel-source 1 paket yükseltilecek, 0 yeni paket kurulacak, 0 paket kaldırılacak ve 0 paket yükseltilmeyecek. 1.743 kB arşiv dosyası indirilecek. Bu işlem tamamlandıktan sonra 1.823 kB ek disk alanı kullanılacak. Alı
<holstein> ball: or, you have had unsupported hardware, and somehow thought that was the responsibility of the OS
<holstein> !paste | xubuntu642
<ubottu> xubuntu642: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ball> holstein: No, that's not it.
<holstein> xubuntu642: whats the question?
<ball> The question may have been asked but I don't think it was in English
<holstein> ball: OK.. the click-n-join-a-wifi "thingie" has been working for me quite well for a while.. though, i have had issues with wifi relating to driver support
 * ball nods
<Guest254> xubuntu642: please prepend LC_ALL=en-us to the apt-get command, so that the output is in english
<Guest254> xubuntu642: LC_ALL=en-us sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<xubuntu642> restricted i386 6.30.223.141 + BDCOM bcmwl - kernel-source - 0ubuntu1 [ 1743 kB] 5 sec. Were also 1,743 kB (319 kB / s) ( Reading database ... 174687 files or folders available is installed. ) 5.100.82.112 + BDCOM prepared to change bcmwl - kernel-source - 0ubuntu3 ( using .../bcmwl-kernel-source_6.30.223.141 + BDCOM - 0ubuntu1_i386.deb ) ... Removing all DKMS Modules Done . Unpacking replacement bcmwl - kernel-source ... bcmwl 
<xubuntu642> Loading new bcmwl - 6.30.223.141 + BDCOM DKMS files ... Building only for 3.11.0 -13 -generic Building for architecture i686 Building initial module for 3.11.0 -13 -generic Done .
<holstein> xubuntu642: please use a pastbin..
<xubuntu642> wl : Running module version sanity check .  - Original module    - No original module exists within this kernel  - Installation    - Installing to / lib/modules/3.11.0-13-generic/updates/dkms /
<holstein> xubuntu642: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
 * ball hides
<holstein> xubuntu642: that looks to me as if the package is installing the drivers needed. whats the question?
<xubuntu642> does not work
<holstein> xubuntu642: what doesnt do what?
<holstein> xubuntu642: you installed the package? and rebooted the machine? and tested the wifi? what operating system do you have installed? xubuntu 13.10?
<xubuntu642> ok
<Keyboard_1310> hello
<Keyboard_1310> hello
<Noskcaj> hey Keyboard_1310
<Keyboard_1310> hey Nos
<Keyboard_1310> I'm tryign to remap some keys having some issues with 13.10
<Keyboard_1310> amixer set 'Master' toggle                    doesnt work
<brauleinchen> how do I play ape files (audio format) under xubuntu 13.10? gmusicbrowserd doesnt play int
<brauleinchen> it*
<Keyboard_1310> try audacious+ codecs?
<Keyboard_1310> latest audacious should  play it
<brauleinchen> thx Keyboard_1310 , any idea on how to get gmusicbroser to play it?
<brauleinchen> or, can I also configure audacious for my music library?
<Sysi-> try installing gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad and -ugly
<Sysi-> and gstreamer-ffmpeg
<Keyboard_1310> what happened to pwmconfig in 13.10
<Keyboard_1310> ARGH
#xubuntu 2013-11-17
<lnostdal> is there a known problem with the notification / indicator icons ..? .. mine are showing up wrong in more ways than one ..       perhaps i should get rid of all old settings for my user?
<knome> lnostdal, if you're using 13.10, i'd suggest reading the release ntoes.
<lnostdal> i heard about the volume indicator or something, but thought that was the only one with problems ..    but i'll check the notes again
<knome> well basically, there are problems with many indicators (the panel only supports gtk2 indicators, and we don't have them all ported to gtk3, and some that are aren't working)
<lnostdal> ok
<lnostdal> i got 2 pidgin icons, 3 battery indicator icons .. 1 wlan icon .. heh ..    i have to click them all - one by one, to see what's what x)
<lnostdal> ohwell, thanks
<Danato> hey can anybody tell what script is loaded right after loading X? something similar to /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup
<Danato> on xfce
<knome> lnostdal, check if you have both the indicator area and the messaging area (or whatever they are called)
<Keyboard_1310> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1sknmuBB7VbX__bhMJ0ehTdsZ839TlCSXTdYPP08KEQg/edit
<Keyboard_1310> posted questions there, please let me know if u can help or where else to post
<xubuntu106> I had a folder open, and somehow disabled the top 'ribbon' that shows FILE, EDIT, etc.   How do I turn it back on, so that I can see it?
<xubuntu106> Anyone?
<Peyam> Hi
<Peyam> I wanted to install ubuntu 13.10 and I didnt like it, I decided to reinstall xubuntu 13.04 and when I install it after reboot it gives me " reboot and select proper boot device" I never had this problem before. What do I do?
<nv_> sounds like it didnt install the boot loader to the correct dive.   boot from live disk and install boot-repair, then run boot-repair.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<xubuntu667> Hi and thank you in advance. I am looking for best distro for multi media, like the look of xubuntu would it handle hd video? Would be used on both desktop Laptop
<ovrflw0x> what's the value of "Force fonts DPI" in xubuntu?
<debasis> Hello friends....Plz help me...i just now installed xubuntu...but i am getting a small screen
<debasis> bow to make it big?
<debasis> Hello friends....Plz help me...i just now installed xubuntu...but i am getting a small screen
<debasis> how to ger complete screen?
<bekks> debasis: Then install a graphics drivers for your graphics hardware.
<debasis> bekka...but before this...i installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<debasis> there i was fine...why here this problem?
<debasis> Can u tell me how to set screen resolution here?
<debasis> any one here to help me plz?
<bekks> debasis: Yiu need to install the graphics driver.
<debasis> can u give me the link plz?
<debasis> i dont know how to do...plz help me a little
<bekks> I dont know which graohics hardware you have.
<cenal_> I'm having a lot of difficulty finding documentation on Xubuntu and it's Macbook Pro support.
<cenal_> There is a lot of documentation out there for vanilla Ubunut, but it seems to be based around a custom distribution of that release.
<cenal_> Does anyone know if Xubuntu supports Apple hardware?
<bekks> cenal_: It does, the same as Ubuntu.
<cenal_> bekks: I'm not having luck finding an ISO purpose built for Mac like I did with Ubuntu, is there a link you can share?
<bekks> cenal_: just install ubuntu, and xubuntu-desktop afterwards.
<Sysi-> AFAIK xubuntu should boot from CD on mac
<bekks> It does, the same as Ubuntu.
<cenal_> bekks: I've been trying to build a USB installer following the instructions from the Ubuntu website because the CD drive is busted on this Macbook Pro 3,1 (2007 Santa Rosa) model Macbook Pro.
<cenal_> It gets to the efi loader screen and says it will take a few minutes to boot, but it never does.
<cenal_> I'm using a Linux friendly EFI enhancement tool called refind (http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/)
<Sysi-> I'd get a usb cd/dvd drive
<cenal_> From what I've read only an Apple Superdrive is bootable by the EFI loader on a Macbook Pro
<bekks> cenal_: That may apply, yes.
<cenal_> It's too old to sink any money into.
<Sysi-> apple firmware has bios emulation, but I don't know how does it apply for usb optical drives
<debasis> Sorry...i think this xubuntu is not suit for me...i have to change to ubuntu again
<cenal_> Have you ever used a USB install for xubuntu on a Macbook Pro before?
<bekks> debasis: On Ubuntu, you have to install a graphics drivver as well.
<debasis> no bekks...i already told u...i have ubuntu before....and there i was getting the full screen desktop
<bekks> debasis: Your keyboard is broken. It repeats the . key 3 to 4 times everytime you press it once.
<debasis> i didnt used any hardware extra there...i hard used Linux mint also...there also i didnt face any problem
<bekks> debasis: Please stop using "..." instead proper punctuation.
<debasis> Sorry.
<bazhang> !puregnome | debasis
<ubottu> debasis: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<debasis> whats that?
<bazhang> a way to return to ubuntu only
<debasis> I need to know how to set the screen resolution here?
<debasis> any one know about it?
<bazhang> you said you want to go back to ubuntu
<bekks> Install the graphics driver required.
<bazhang> sure, use xrandr
<debasis> im telling like that, bcoz i am not getting a solution here
<bazhang> or arandr if you need a GUI
<bazhang> debasis, solutions dont happen instantaneously, be patient, people are try ing to help you
<debasis> yes, i have patience
<bazhang> debasis, so try some of the solutions we mentioned
<debasis> But who ever is trying to help me, plz give me the way to set the resolution?
<bekks> debasis: We offered at least two solutions already.
<bazhang> debasis, several have already been made, try some
<cenal_> Not sure if I got disconnected momentarily so this might be a repost to an answered question but here goes: has anyone on here successfully created a USB bootable disk of Xubuntu that works on a Macbook Pro?
<debasis> xrandr?
<bazhang> debasis, or arandr if you need a gui
<debasis> ok.i am trying in xrandr
<debasis> actually i dont know what are these
<debasis> im searching from internet
<bazhang> xrandr is command line, so if thats too difficult install the GUI arandr
<irgendwer4711> hi, I try to add some programm to start menu, but it is always addes to the (I think in englisch called) "misc" group.
<irgendwer4711> any ideas?
<brainwash> irgendwer4711: http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/apa.html
<irgendwer4711> hm my application isnt categorized?
<brainwash> you will have to edit the .desktop file directly I assume
<brainwash> and add the "Categories=" line
<irgendwer4711> in which folder are the files?
<brainwash> most likely in ~/.local/share/applications
<irgendwer4711> yes
<irgendwer4711> that mean, alacarte is missing important parameters
<Donnie_Darko21> hello ppl i m in /usr/lib/ and now i see firefox ,firefox addons ,flashplugin instaler and mozilla i want to copy and paste flashplugin so where to paste ?
<Donnie_Darko21> anyone ?
<elfy> !patience | Donnie_Darko21
<ubottu> Donnie_Darko21: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Donnie_Darko21> yeah ok :) sorry
<Donnie_Darko21> just want to complete this beautiful os  flash,java
<isosceles> Is Xubuntu substantially faster than Ubuntu? The Xubuntu page doesn't make much of a sales pitch this OS.
<elfy> it can be - it is for me :)
<isosceles> That's good to hear. Does it bootup faster?
<elfy> not especially so - but I'm generally in the kitchen waiting for the kettle then ;)
<isosceles> Anybody else think this OS is or is not faster than Ubuntu?
<isosceles> Also I'm interested to know if it can be run as live everytime, like puppy. Puppy is just too limited for me.
<Donnie_Darko21> xubuntu it is faster ram speed etc and is for low pc the new ubuntu  need at least 2 gb ram
<elfy> you can run it live - persistence you want
<isosceles> i have 8 gb ram so not problem there. i just notice that applications opened from puppy open very immediately. from ubunutu, not so much.
<elfy> I'd suspect you'd see them open much quicker in xubuntu
<Donnie_Darko21> lol u got 8gb ram i got 2gb ram and i used ubuntu 12.04 for a long time was fast but not so fast :)
<isosceles> i might be a little impatient and obsessed with speed
<Donnie_Darko21> damn i hate this flash ... when i try to ./install_plugin i got some error Installing from local file cp: cannot stat ‘’: No such file or directory
<Donnie_Darko21> what the fuc is wrong with flash how do you install flash omg
<Donnie_Darko21> omg
<brainwash> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Donnie_Darko21> you have version 11,2,202,327 installed
<Donnie_Darko21> and why is  telling be that my adoble flash is vulnerable ?
<brainwash> who's telling you that?
<Donnie_Darko21> addons
<Donnie_Darko21> Linux 	Mozilla, Firefox, SeaMonkey (Flash Player 11.2 is the last supported Flash Player version for Linux. Adobe will continue to provide security updates.) 	11.2.202.327
<Donnie_Darko21> i got 327 now
<Donnie_Darko21> but why is still red
<Donnie_Darko21> i want to be green :)
<Donnie_Darko21> whats wrong ?
<brainwash> ask the mozilla guys
<brainwash> or install chrome and enjoy the latest flash player evrsion
<Donnie_Darko21> cant understand
<Donnie_Darko21> but its says 327 is the latest version
<brainwash> you should ask the developers of firefox about this issue
<Donnie_Darko21> i got installed latest version
<Donnie_Darko21> i installed in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Donnie_Darko21> and got 2 files now the libflashplayer.so
<Donnie_Darko21> and the flashplugin-alternative
<brainwash> yes right, but we don't know why firefox flags this version as being vulnerable
<Donnie_Darko21> did adobe have irc ?
<brainwash> adobe does not care, you will have to ask the mozilla devs
<brainwash> they provide the update check
<Donnie_Darko21> oh they are on freenode >
<Donnie_Darko21> ?
<brainwash> https://wiki.mozilla.org/IRC
<Donnie_Darko21> thanks
<brainwash> just checked, #firefox does exist on this server
<brainwash> so try to ask there first
<Donnie_Darko21> lol some guy who use windows telling me to install from apt
<brainwash> Donnie_Darko21: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2176235
<Donnie_Darko21> :)
<Donnie_Darko21> i will paste to firefox bc they making me to go to ubuntu
<Donnie_Darko21> take care ppl adobe its not important to linux or firefox
<Donnie_Darko21> lol
<brauleinchen> how do I import vlc sources into xubunt 13.10?
<brauleinchen> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/videolan/master-daily/ubuntu/dists/main/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<brauleinchen> its what i get
<nlsthzn> you trying to get those for saucy brauleinchen
<nlsthzn> ?
<brauleinchen> yes
<nlsthzn> is the latest available for saucy...
<nlsthzn> ?
<nlsthzn> perhaps change sources to a few releases earlier
<nlsthzn> or use the one packaged for 13.10
<nlsthzn> from the main repo?
<brauleinchen> after the upgrade, I just changed the nickname of the 13.04 release for saucy
<nlsthzn> perhaps it isn't updated yet
<nlsthzn> that is how it seems
<bazhang> thats a ppa
<bazhang> so check the ppa page in question
<bazhang> changing the release name wont do much good
<meomic> hi, could someone tell me why xfce-power-manager is ignoring my options - i mean i have selected that when i close the lid it should just turn off display - but it making my notebook sleep instead - same with sleep/hibernate/power buttons - i have other actions than it is doing
<meomic> i have ubuntu 13.10 x86-64 with xfce desktop - so i guess it is right to ask here (xubuntu)
<meomic> also it was working fine for the last 2? or 3 years - it went down when i upgraded to 13.10
<brauleinchen> https://launchpad.net/~n-muench/+archive/vlc , deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/n-muench/vlc/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main  , my varsion, ist it 13.10? saucy? saucy.salamander?
<meomic> brauleinchen: what you want to do? you want to get latest vlc?
<brauleinchen> meomic, yes
<meomic> brauleinchen: do you want daily builds or stable releases? (asking because 2 ppa's are available)
<brauleinchen> meomic, daily+
<meomic> brauleinchen: paste it into your terminal: sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:videolan/master-daily
<brauleinchen> meomic, what about https://launchpad.net/~n-muench/+archive/vlc ?
<meomic> brauleinchen: that is not official ppa - you should not use when official ones are available
<meomic> brauleinchen: after pasting that line just do sudo apt-get update   (it will reload your repos)  and later can do sudo apt-get upgrade (will install updates if available) - same can be done via synapti (reload button)
<meomic> synaptic*
<brauleinchen> meomic, im on it
<brauleinchen> oops.
<brauleinchen> update-openoffice-dicts not present or executable. Missing dependency on dictionaries-common?
<brauleinchen> dpkg: error processing myspell-st (--configure):
<brauleinchen>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<brauleinchen> Errors were encountered while processing:
<brauleinchen>  myspell-st
<brauleinchen> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<brauleinchen> i dont get it, i dont use openoffice, but libreoffice
<meomic> brauleinchen: it is saying that there are problems with  myspell-st      package - that package tries to do something with openoffice - but you dont have that package? if you dont use that package maybe uninstall it?
<meomic> brauleinchen: checkout this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dict-st/+bug/980130     - theres some 'workarounds'
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 980130 in dict-st (Ubuntu) "package myspell-st 20070206-4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brauleinchen> GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net saucy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 95FABEFB4499973B
<brauleinchen> what do I have to do?
<elfy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046158&p=6589956&viewfull=1#post6589956
<elfy> try that - replace the numbers in the post with those you have
<octetcloud> when I disconnect my external monitor, the control panel on the top doesn't get resized, just truncated, so I lose the open windows, and the left-side "foot" menu.
<octetcloud> this is xubuntu 13.10
<octetcloud> is there any way to get better detection and adaption to an external monitor plugin? btw, my desktop spans the monitor and laptop, NOT mirrored
<brauleinchen> no luck
<Donnie_Darko21> can anyone tell me instruction to install latest java
<baizon> Donnie_Darko21: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Donnie_Darko21> and from default fresh install is it firewall installed ?
<Donnie_Darko21> r enabled
<Donnie_Darko21> where was the bash profile path
<Donnie_Darko21> need to add xbacklight -set 100 to default
<Donnie_Darko21> take care ppl and love the xubuntu :D
<xubuntu561> My menu bar (FILE EDIT VIEW GO HELP) is gone. How do I recover it?
<xubuntu561> It's only gone with some files, not all!
<TheSheep> xubuntu561: in what application?
<TheSheep> xubuntu561: and what did you do just before it disappeared?
<xubuntu561> It's when I open up certain folders (eg. PICTURES), and somehow the menu bar is hidden.
<TheSheep> press ctrl+m
<xubuntu561> I don't have the option of SELECT ALL that I used to have.
<xubuntu561> ctrl+m did it!   Sweet!   Thank you <TheSheep>
<xubuntu561> Where can I find short cuts like that?
<TheSheep> in help
<TheSheep> it's also displayed in the menu
<xubuntu561> Thx!
#xubuntu 2014-11-10
<XF-er> koell, hard to change window decorations in xfce? you mean to install new ones? To simply change window decorations it's pretty easy. Whisker Menu > Settings Manager > Windows Manager, and then under 'Theme'. I find that pretty straight forward.
<XF-er> koell, to install new window decs just download some for xfwm4 and throw them in ~/.themes ... pretty easy
<soman> Why icons on my desktop is mixed up after every reboot? Their places are resetted after every reboot. Xubuntu 14.04.1, 3.13.0-37-generic, x86
<pjotter> Hello people. What's going on with Xubuntu? Today, when I started my computer, the mouse pointer started te behave really weird, jumping over certain parts of the screen and stuff. Anyone knows what is the cause of this?
<DomiX> hi
<DomiX> I upgrade 14.04 to 14.10 and now the mnbu
<DomiX> I upgrade 14.04 to 14.10 and now the menu wisker is just blank I can't click on it and now I can't ajust brightlight with fn+F9 or fn+F10 like before any ideas ?
<caliber> hey guys
<caliber> how can i install theams which i download
<caliber> hello??
<caliber> guys
<xubuntu08w> Hi, I would need some advice on how to debug my boot log. At one point of it, my Xubuntu 14.10 detects USB devices and next entry in dmesg.log is after 10 minutes - init Error while reading from descriptor - broken pipe
<Hedgework> xubuntu08w: if you'll pastebin the log, I'll try to take a look but i'm working so expect me to disappear repeatedly
<xubuntu08w> Hedgework: Thanks - here it is   http://pastebin.com/EvcTq8M4
<new> hello
<new> i created an adhoc wireless ssid. every pc and mobile phones connects it but cant use internet
<new> how can i enable internet sharing for adhoc connections
<Hedgework> xubuntu08w: look at what piece of hardware might be identified as "plymouth-upstart-bridge" as something to do with that is going crazy and crashing.
<xubuntuNiilo> hello could someone tell how to remove lubuntu netbook desktop with out removing lubuntu desktop and im using xubuntu
<Hedgework> new: Bridging an ad hoc network to an infrastructure connection (such as the internet) is do-able, but you may have to hang out a bit to find out how.  I've never done it with the gui-centered *ubuntu workflow, only my CLI tools and such.  My method involves doing surgery on IPtables in ways you probably wouldn't be comfortable with.
<new> i just used "sudo ap-hotspot start"
<new> it cınfigured ssid name and wpa pass
<new> every pc and phone connect ssid but no internet :(
<new> i dont want to uninstall xubuntu and turn ubuntu
<Hedgework> Well, ad hoc networks are just that, ad hoc...they don't connect to the internet unless you make a bridge to provide a conduit between the two.
<new> no i did it on windows 7.
<Hedgework> new: I'm hopeful that if you just idle awhile, someone who can walk you through an easy way to do that will appear.
<Hedgework> Umm...why do you think you can get Windows 7 support in the #xubuntu channel?
<Hedgework> new: there is #windows IIRC
<new> no problem with win7 i can share all pc and phones
<new> but i want to use xubuntu anymore
<xubuntu08w> Hedgework: OK, I will try to find out. Also my HDD is (according to indicator) working all the time during the boot
<Hedgework> xubuntu08w: weird.
<tim^x230> Hi! I'm trying to bind the menu key to the printscreen key on my Lenovo X230 with Xubuntu Utopic. I didn't find any option in the settings section and setxkbmap -option prsc:menu doesn't seem to do the trick. Any ideas?
<GridCube> prnt screen is already used
<GridCube> you have to disable that first
<tim^x230> GridCube: any ideas on how to do so?
<GridCube> tim^x230: go to settings, keyboard, and the last tab is key binding, change the setting there
<tim^x230> http://imgur.com/9qeCu8m I can only remove the printscreen shortcut under application shortcuts, i don't have a key binding tab :(
<GridCube> tim^x230: yes, thats what i mean
<tim^x230> Ah, maybe a small missunderstanding: I'm trying to map the menu >key< http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menu_key to PrintScreen
<tim^x230> "right click key" if you want so
<GridCube> oh, right
<GridCube> no idea with that sorry
<tim^x230> np. thanks anyway :)
<koegs> tim^x230: check Xmodmap
<tim^x230> koegs: thanks, will read up on it
<jurooo> Hi, I have a problem with firefox: I'm not able to load music on bandcamp.com sites (youtube works fine). I have already installed jurooo gstreamer ugly plugins as some archlinux forum threads suggest with no result, any ideas?
<GridCube> jurooo: don't you jst need to have the flashplugin?
<GridCube> :/ the site just works for me
<Inoki> jurooo: definitely your client. I can play audio on Bandcamp just as easy as GridCube.
<Inoki> jurooo: is it possible that you have an add-on installed that blocks flash and similar content?
<xubuntu08w> Hedgework: Hi, it's me - slow boot again. I disabled plymouth, but it obviously wasn't the cause, because boot took 10 minutes again. Here is my new dmesg.log:   http://pastebin.com/CXMUsvT0
<tim^x230> koegs: seems like i found a solution :)
<brainwash> xubuntu08w: try to boot with all external devices unplugged
<xubuntu08w> brainwash: That was this one - no devices plugged in
<xubuntu08w> brainwash: And the last one too
<brainwash> xubuntu08w: are you experiencing the long boot time since upgrading to 14.10? or after installing some updates/software/drivers?
<xubuntu08w> brainwash: And the last one too
<elfy> couple of recentish bugs re that
<xubuntu08w> brainwash: Yes, it started after upgrading to 14.10. I know, that downgrade would probably solve it, but it is an overkill for me, right now. I keep it as a last resort
<brainwash> xubuntu08w: maybe look at /var/log/syslog, it might contain some more log messages
<elfy> I Think the issue is init: Failed to obtain startpar-bridge instance: - that's where it's hanging
<elfy> bug 1295596 - but not a lot of help/information in that or the dupe - other than try mainline kernel
<ubottu> bug 1295596 in upstart (Ubuntu) "init: Failed to obtain startpar-bridge instance: Unknown parameter: INSTANCE" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295596
<elfy> I guess you *could* try booting with systemd - see if you get the same issue
<brainwash> also try to reinstall the upstart package
<xubuntu08w> brainwash: Don't know what exactly to look for. In the boot time, there is a copy of what is in dmesg.log
<xubuntu08w> brainwash: Reinstalling upstart now
<xubuntu08w> elfy: Will try ASAP and watch the bug report
<elfy> just try one thing at a time - if you're reinstalling upstart - see if that does it :)
<brainwash> if it does not help, you'll have to wait for another 10 minutes for the system to boot =S
<Tuna_> can I put latest xbuntu LTS on usb, and boot it on a uefi pc,(secure boot=0), shrink win partition, install xubuntu into the new free space, put grub on /sda, and dual boot?
<holstein> !install | Tuna_
<ubottu> Tuna_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<holstein> see also..
<Tuna_> I don't know much about uefi
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> Tuna_: nothing about xubuntu/ubuntu will prevent you from doing anything like that
<Tuna_> Thanks!
<holstein> Tuna_: it cant address limitations on your specific hardware situations
<gregon> Hello everybody
<gregon> Have encountered strange bug in fresh installed 14.10 in thunar. It simply ignores the "open with" setting. Couldn't google anything useful. Any suggestions?
<brainwash> gregon: bug 1382977
<holstein> TBH, i havent use "open with" in a long time.. can you try as a different user, gregon ? or the guest account.. to see if the issue is system-wide..
<ubottu> bug 1382977 in thunar (Ubuntu Utopic) "[SRU] Thunar open default not respecting mimetype" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382977
<holstein> or, just ignore me.. ^
<brainwash> gregon: you can enable the -proposed repository and install the updated package now, or wait some more days until it lands in -updates (normal updates)
<gregon> oh, thx for fast respond
<brainwash> :)
<gregon> ok, that with proposed was my next question :D
<gregon> so, i'll wait. had some very bad expirience with proposed and open office some years ago
<gregon> thx again, have a nice day
<gregon> Totally forgot, have another question. On my ThinkPad E145 is the print screen key placed between cursor and whitespace, but there is no menu key. Wanted to let it behave like a menu key. The trick "xmodmap -e "keycode 107 = Menu" " should theoreticaly work (107 is the right keycode), but it has no respond. Only shift+print gives me a context menu in the terminal window only
<Airbander> Hi guys
<Airbander> i installed xfce4 how to get the windows manager or it ?
<bazhang> thunar?
<bazhang> or did you mean the *dm
<blub_> hi
<blub_> i somehow got the problem that some key on my keyboard aren't defined anymore... are there any shortcuts where I could have changed something regarding layout settings?
<Nico__> Hello, I have a problem with my Xubuntu, can someone helps me ?
<holstein> Nico__: just ask, a volunteer will likely try and help
<Nico__> Ok, well, I have a dual boot computer (Xubuntu / Windows 7) and I my xubuntu can't start, when I try the recovery mode, I have messages like 'READ FPDMA QUEUD failed' or 'end_request I/O error dev sda...',
<holstein> Nico__: is the hard drive failing?
<Nico__> But, my computer has no problem to boot on windows
<Nico__> So, I tried the command 'badbloks -sv /dev/sda' and I had few errors
<holstein> i would test the hard drive, and use a live iso to test and backup whatever data i need.. then, i would either address the messages you see to get the recovery console working, or replace the hardware..
<Nico__> My hard drive seems to be the problem
<holstein> Nico__: then, you will likely have issues soon in windows as well.. i would make arrangments to replace
<Nico__> So the hard drive is dead ?
<holstein> Nico__: im not saying that, friend.. im saying, you should test it.. you are saying you have, and it is reporting issues
<holstein> Nico__: if the drive is failing, you cant "fix" that in software or operating systems
<Nico__> Ok, I'll try to boot on an usb and at least save important data
<Nico__> Then what kind of test can I perform to check the hdd ?
<holstein> Nico__: you should backup, ASAP.. and keep in mind, *all* hard drives fail at some point, and keep data backed up
<holstein> Nico__: i use "gsmartcontrol", which still looks a lot like this.. http://linuxhub.net/2010/09/scan-your-hard-disk-with-gsmartcontrol-on-ubuntu-10-10/
<koegs> Nico__: fsck, badblocks, S.M.A.R.T.-Values, but first of all: backup your data!!!
<Nico__> already tried badbloks, had 14 errors :(
<koegs> so, personally i would not trust that hdd any longer
<holstein> Nico__: use a live iso to grab the important data from *all* operating systems on the drive
<holstein> Nico__: and, in the future, keep your data backed up all the time.. *before* the drive fails
<Nico__> Ok, I'm currently downloading Xubuntu iso
<infamy> Does anyone in here have knowledge of cloud service providers?
<infamy> ...with sales exp?
<infamy> btw xubuntu rules
<infamy> I've been using it for a year and a half.
<infamy> I totally sent that cloud question to the wrong channel. MY BAD.
<holstein> infamy: here are the relevant ubuntu ones.. http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud ..otherwise, it really depends on your needs.. try a general linux channel or just search for specific cloud services.. digital ocean, etc..
<infamy> ok thnks
<gregon> Could somebody help? I want to swap/reassign keys on the keyboard. print screen -> menu. Tried "xmodmap -e "keycode 107 = Menu", this disabled the screenshot function, but the key still doesn't work as a menu.
<Hedgework> gregon: IIRC, xfce4 overrides some things from xmodmap...you might try the gui configurator...I've never used it (I don't run the stock wm) but it's my first instinct on where to look for glitchiness
<gregon> Hedgework, well, I looked up in the XFCE settings, but didn't found anything where I can change this stuff. There are only hotkeys. Is there some GUI-xmodmap? Or should I look somewhere in the registry?
<Hedgework> gregon: Have you tried other wms/des to see if this is an xfce specific issue or a global one?
<gregon> Hedgework, oh, good point. I can try it now in a second. What wm should I install for quick test, maybe fluxbox?
<Hedgework> gregon: whatever's least effort for you :)
<gregon> Hedgework, ok, just a second
<gregon> Hedgework, ok, under fluxbox it works hell well
<gregon> Hedgework, I'll now try to disable the screenshot hotkey in xfce
<Hedgework> gregon: Yay!  Now we've at least figured out that it's an XFCE4 configuration issue not an Xorg or deeper issue.
<gregon> Hedgework, well, not working brightness or not working wake-up, depending on the ati-driver and xorg dumping core every second wake-up... well :D
<Hedgework> gregon: ow
<gregon> Hedgework, thank you for assistance, it just works now, the xfce-screenshooter was in the way
<Hedgework> Aha!  Glad you got it working. :)
<gregon> Hedgework, jep. but you don't have any suggestions about ati-drivers? open-source: after wake-up after suspend i can log-in, but then the screen diaspears, OS is running fine, ctrl-alt-f1 is there, just no picture. closed-source: brightness is only reported through notification, but not actualy changed
<Hedgework> gregon: Hmmm...the only machine I have with an ATI card is not on Xubuntu so I didn't have to mess with those issues.  I'm sorry I don't have time to debug that one this afternoon. Maybe if you hang around someone else can help?
<gregon> may be, who knows. I'll ask later. thx for help, have a nice day :)
<Hedgework> ttyl :)
<intherye> Hi all, some days I upgraded to Unicorn. Now booting takes very long (8 minutes, it took even longer some days ago). Hard drive is working hard during that time, looks like it's checking the filesystem, but no notice is printed about what's going on. Do you have an idea where I could start debugging?
<holstein> intherye: i would start by testing the hard drive.. then, i would try the "known good" 14.04 live environment.. see if the hardware works as expected with 14.04.. then, would look for and apply updates, and consider reinstalling 14.04 and just using it, if all was well in 14.04
<intherye> holstein: good points. i will do a check with smartmontools.
<Airbander> good night
#xubuntu 2014-11-11
<carlosqueso> hey, hoping someone can help.  When I try to log in, lightdm goes away for about a second, then comes right back.  I can't get in to the GUI.  Any ideas?
<nigatiff> hi all
<nigatiff> и тут все молчат )
<knome> !ru | nigatiff
<ubottu> nigatiff: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<nigatiff> thx
<xubuntu585> Hello
<xubuntu585> I have just installed Xubuntu, but the Grub does not work
<xubuntu585> is there anything I can do to solve it?
<tobika> Hi there, just upgraded to 14.10, the whiskers icon in the upper bar is a grey block and i can not click on it, but no problem to add a new one to the panel tha functions well, i changed the amd fglrx driver ones and it worked afterwards, not sure if there is a connection, but now it's grey again, anybody knows this one? didn't find anything via google
<user2user> hello. i have an extended partition without diskspace on my laptop which shows up as mountable a mountable device. does anyone know how to remove this? it is not listed in fstab or anywhere i can find
<gebruiker> guys
<gebruiker> are the fonts working nicely like in the default ubuntu with xubuntu?
<ObrienDave> no issues here
<ObrienDave> main difference from Ubuntu to Xubuntu is the DE (desktop environment)
<gebruiker> alright
<gebruiker> with the xubuntu install can I remove all the partitions and automatically let ubuntu set it up '?
<xubuntu91w> Hi, recently had my os switched to Xubuntu...but don't know much about it. How do I get games previously used on windows xp to install and play on this system?
<ObrienDave> they won't run natively. you have to use wine (25-95% sucsess) or install XP in a VM (a bit slower)
<Hedgework> xubuntu91w: Running programs from one OS on a very different one can be tricky.  Some work well, some don't.  There are a few different approaches you can take...
<ObrienDave> *success
<Hedgework> xubuntu91w: You can run Windows in a virtual machine (VM) on your xubuntu system and use Windows programs that way, but with games it sometimes runs into problems with rendering depending on what engine was used, what hardware access it expects, etc...
<ObrienDave> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Hedgework> xubuntu91w: There are emulators like Wine and Crossover Linux that act like a compatibility layer and can get some things running.
<Hedgework> xubuntu91w: Finally, if any of them are Steam games, they do a lot of the portability work for you, and you may be able to get them working by setting up Steam's Linux client.
<xubuntu91w> Okay I have no idea what I'm doing. Is there anyway to get support by phone?
<Hedgework> xubuntu91w: You might just go to your local Linux User Group and ask for help.  Most are listed on linux.org or meetup.com or similar.
<Hedgework> anyway, work wants my attention back...I wish you best of luck!
<james0r> just upgraded to xubuntu 14.10 from 14.04 and now i'm getting this old theme coloring showing up, just certain on certain features. pretty strange.
<james0r> like mouseover highlighting and text field borders. thought it might have something to do with using kwin over xubuntu, but when i go back to xfwm i still have it
<xubuntu91w> If I try any of what you suggest I'm sure I'll screw it up.
<ObrienDave> rtfm ;p
<elfy> not even funny
<james0r> ahh if i go into the 'theme configuration' modules in settings and force highlight colors it overrides the random purple colors i'm getting from i don't even frickin no where.
<james0r> i'm lost but, but glad they're not purple anymore
<knome> james0r, yes, it was mentioned in the release announcement... did you by any chance read it?
<james0r> what is the deal with this theme configuration module anyway? just seems a little arbitrary that there is a module to change these specific attributes.
<knome> some people happen to prefer some other color than the default. if you don't, then don't use the software, it's that easy
<james0r> i did read the announcement but must have missed it. yeah no disrespect, just a offering some feedback into the irc void
<james0r> oh wow, that's too funny. see my whole theme is based around purple so i just assumed it was lingering from an old theme i used.
<james0r> it isn't what you don't know that gets you, it's what you know for damn sure that just ain't so....or something like that. mark twain. smart guy
<knome> james0r, please watch the language, since this is a family-friendly channel; furthermore, if you don't have any more support questions, you can take the general chatter to #xubuntu-offtopic. thanks.
<james0r> yeah i have another question actually, so without the custom highlight colors on you get pink, but with them on you get something other than your gtk theme, so how do you just get what your gtk theme specifies?
<knome> james0r, turn the highlights off as the release announcement says.
<ObrienDave> select a different theme
<knome> ObrienDave, did you even read the question?
<ObrienDave> oh geez
<james0r> they were already off
<knome> james0r, if the change isn't applied when you turn it off, you might need to log out and it for the changes to take effect.
<james0r> i see that when you turn them back off you get your gtk themes colors
<knome> james0r, ^ the theme config application tells you that as well.
<james0r> knome, i don't see that anywhere on the theme config
<knome> james0r, with all respect, please read what you are reading...
<knome> james0r, it says that when you change the highlight colors.
<knome> (and click apply)
<james0r> are you talking about the release announcement?
<knome> james0r, that included.
<james0r> it doesn't say what i have just done to correct it
<james0r> it says "simply turn the custom highlight colors 'off' and click "apply"
<knome> james0r, is your problem solved now?
<james0r> knome, whatever
<knome> james0r, yes, then the application tells you you might need to restart running applications.
<james0r> read the release announcement to find out if my problem is solved.
<james0r> it will give you a half complete answer
<knome> no it doesn't, it's the full answer
<knome> do you have another support question?
<james0r> i have solved my issue.
<tobika> seeing that there are some people i will just repost my question from this morning :) (night, depending on timezone)
<tobika> Hi there, just upgraded to 14.10, the whiskers icon in the upper bar is a grey block and i can not click on it, but no problem to add a new one to the panel tha functions well, i changed the amd fglrx driver ones and it worked afterwards, not sure if there is a connection, but now it's grey again, anybody knows this one? didn't find anything via google
<xubuntu55w> Hi, is there anyone here who can help me with an issue i'm having
<knome> xubuntu55w, just ask the question, and if somebody knows the answer, they'll most likely reply
<james0r> knome, as i said above i upgraded. so my custom highlight colors were not set to 'On', nor were they (or are they) displaying pink.
<xubuntu55w> Xubuntu freezes at certain times and the screen goes off. I can't do anything after that. Only option is to power down using the button and boot up again
<james0r> knome, might be instructive for you to know this if someone else comes in with a similar upgrade question. the announcement seems to be directted at those on fresh installs
<xubuntu55w> If i'm playing music in the background, i can still hear it. can't do anything though
<knome> james0r, no, it's just as much for upgraders, and the information is as complete and accureate it can be
<xubuntu55w> funnily enough it happens when i go to google.com/chrome
<xubuntu55w> to d/l it
<james0r> knome, i'm telling you it was inaccurate for me.
<xubuntu55w> sometimes happens on youtube also
<james0r> knome, if you don't believe me for whatever weird reason go ahead
<knome> james0r, the upgrade specifically turns the highlight colors on.
<knome> james0r, you haven't demonstrated me any reason why it wouldn't have been accurate yet
<james0r> knome, it didn't for me i can assure you. i just opened it for the first time ever and turned it on
<knome> james0r, file a bug.
<james0r> knome, that i can do. thanks.
<knome> you're welcome
<knome> be back later ->
<xubuntu55w> anyone?
<xubuntu55w> i'm using an acer 5920
<brainwash> tobika: does this problem affect all user accounts (including the guest session)?
<dkessel> xubuntu55w: what graphics card do you have?
<xubuntu55w> checking...
<xubuntu42w> sorry got dc'ed
<xubuntu42w> same guy with the screen goig off issue
<xubuntu42w> going*
<xubuntu42w> i have an intel GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics controller
<xubuntu42w> ,.....
<tobika> brainwash: good question, will check
<bipolar> I have a new System76 laptop with an internal SD card reader. SD cards show up as mmcblk devices. It works as I expect, unless the SD card is formatted with exfat. I've installed the exfat packages, and I can mount the card manually. However it doesn't show up in the file manager when I plug it in. Has anyone solved this issue for themselves?
<bipolar> I'm running 14.10 btw
<tobika_> brainwash: thanks, it works and now when i logged back into my user it also works, seems that there is something strange in my user config probably
<bipolar> Strangely it does show up on my 12.04 system. Weird.
<bipolar> Although that's a USB SD card reader and the partitions are sd* device files.
<dkessel> xubuntu42w: i'm sorry i cannot help you with that issue. maybe you will have success in the #ubuntu channel. there are more people there, and this sounds like it is not xubuntu specific.
<bipolar> dkessel, I suppose so. thanks :)
<xubuntu08w> Hi, I have a problem with extremely long boot time on my Xubuntu 14.10 (10 minute boot - started after upgrade from 14.04). Yesterday, some of you advised me to check on plymouth (disabled it, but no change), to reinstall upstart (did, no change) or to try systemd instead of upstart. Here comes the change and systemd revealed more - it spent 10 minutes on running fsck on my main hdd partition with Xubuntu (I am on dual boot with
<xubuntu08w> Fsck revealed no problems, the same for badblocks - no problems here. I even disabled time-dependent checking via tune2fs (-i and -c option). No change - fsck runs on every boot...
<ObrienDave> possible drive issue. any problems with other OSes?
<Ponury> hiho hello, does anybody know a good and easy to deal with program to diagnose wifi problems?
<xubuntu08w> ObrienDave: No - Win7 works fine. My HDD is few years old, but I thought, that fsck or badblocks would reveal that kind of problem
<GridCube> xubuntu08w: what if you change the phisicall port for you sata drives? like instead of having it using port 1 place it in port 2
<elfy> xubuntu08w: did you run fsck yourself from a livesession? afaik - if there's an issue that doesn't get fixed - fsck will keep running each boot
<xubuntu08w> elfy: yes, I ran fsck while logged in, and few times from xubuntu "recovery mode", when the problem appeared for the first time. But fsck didn't reported any problems on any of these runs
<dkessel> xubuntu08w: you may be experiencing bug 1169614 . please try disabling networking using the network manager before shutting down. this may fix your problem.
<ubottu> bug 1169614 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "/etc/init.d/umountroot: "mount: / is busy" due to dhclient is not stopped" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1169614
<gebruiker> how can set xfce default video player to vlc?
<brainwash> gebruiker: settings manager > mime type editor
<gebruiker> i have to select each individually?
<brainwash> I guess so
<brainwash> or remove all the other media player, so vlc will be the only one installed on your system
<brainwash> media players
<gebruiker> damnit
<ali1234> yeah, annoying right?
<ali1234> i had to change them all
<gebruiker> yeah bro it is, but I did it
<gebruiker> also mplayer-gui any problems at your end?
<brainwash> well, you do it only once
<gebruiker> man that is one positive house wife motivational argument
<brainwash> if no one provides some patch for this, nothing will change :)
<brainwash> did you experience any problems with mplayer-gui before?
<brainwash> it's one of many apps, so it's not easy to tell if it works fine
<brainwash> the xubuntu team recommends parole
<dbuq> hey folks, sorry to bother you. i've got some kind of a strange problem
<dbuq> i have a relatively fresh xubuntu installation on my laptop. i'm happy how most stuff really works out of the box
<dbuq> what bothers me is: when waking up from hibernate, the energy governors seem to be set to powersave
<dbuq> and i just don't manage to change it to say ondemand
<dbuq> the commands i'm finding in all the wikis are not working
<Alexfrench> on 14.10 ?
<dbuq> dbuq@absynthe:~$ sudo echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<dbuq> bash: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor: Permission denied
<dbuq> yes
<Alexfrench> you are not he one to get this problem
<Alexfrench> here or on the forums
<Alexfrench> but sorry i don't know if there is a solution
<dbuq> strange thing
<Alexfrench> someone talks about acpi problem maybe
<dbuq> okay seems like i fixed it by installing cpufrequtils
<dbuq> thought i would get it to work without installing anything. it's already too much magic happening now :/
<Alexfrench> you succeed ?
<dbuq> yes, i can now set it with sudo cpufreq-set -g performance
<Alexfrench> cool
<dbuq> well i'm still not entirely happy. now it doesn't clock down when idling...
<xyzone> how can I reset the dual screen settings without X?
<uflaig> help I cant press anything with my mouse
<uflaig> wth is going on with the latest xubuntu update
<uflaig> the os got literally not useable
<knome> uflaig, please watch your language as this is a family-friendly channel
<Quixx> I've got two windows that I'm trying to rotate two different sets of wallpaper for
<Quixx> For whatever reason I keep getting wallpapers from monitor 2 on monitor 2
<Quixx> monitor 1*
<Quixx> also it seems to be switching wallpapers on 1 when 1 is supposed to be rotated, as well as when 2 is supposed to be rotated.
#xubuntu 2014-11-12
<Quixx> For what it's worth, wallpapers for desktop 1 aren't being displayed on desktop 2... or desktop 1.
<brainwash> Quixx: is it a bug?
<brainwash> if yes, please report it here https://bugzilla.xfce.org/
<Quixx> I dun wanna make an account just to report one bug
<Quixx> Also why does alt+scroll change zoom now instead of window transparency/
<Quixx> ?
<brainwash> Quixx: http://git.xfce.org/xfce/xfwm4/commit/?id=e7da725aab39018f54383dc6e8a64eccd8793035
<Quixx> oh nevermind it's middle click+left and right
<brainwash> also, I don't know how to help you with the wallpaper issue and you are not willing to report it :/
<Quixx> Well a report would basically just be posting what I've posted here
<Quixx> I'd be willing to write out whatever extra info is needed, but I don't feel like creating an account on a site that I'm probably not going to use more than once or twice.
<Unit193> But in a place devs can referece it and read it.
<brainwash> this is a support channel, devs are not reading it
<ali1234> i'm reading it
<knome> well, the developers are sometimes reading this channel, but it's not really a given...
<xyzone> so does anybody know where the configuration of per-user dual screens is?
<ali1234> ~/.config/monitors.xml
<ali1234> also in the displays xfconf channel
<Quixx> If someone really cared they could put it in the bug report thing since they used the site somewhat frequently.
<ali1234> Quixx: we can't do that and here is why
<ali1234> if i write a bug report saying "wallpapers for desktop 1 aren't being displayed on desktop 2... or desktop 1."
<ali1234> eric is going to read it and then say "it works for me, how do i reproduce this?"
<ali1234> and i'm going to say back "i dunno, it works for me too"
<ali1234> and then we aren't going to fix it
<Quixx> But if I write in what the problem is
<Quixx> and someone says they can't reproduce it
<Quixx> I'm never going to see it because I'll forget to check the site
<ali1234> the site will email you
<Quixx> In any case the two monitors are rotating images from septate folders, it seems like the setting for monitor 2 are just being forced on monitor 1 for some strange reason. Image cycle timer still works from desk1 settings but desk2 timer counts as well, and images are all based on desk2 settings.
<knome> Quixx, pretty please, file a bug
<knome> Quixx, you can even file it in on launchpad if you are more comfortable with it
<Quixx> do I have to make an account for launchpad?
<knome> Quixx, https://login.launchpad.net/+login
<xyzone> ali1234, there is no such file in xubuntu 14.04
<ali1234> xyzone: it is created by some monitor config tools
<ali1234> the xfce one uses xfconf however
<ali1234> xfconf-query -c displays -l -v
<ali1234> if you use multiple different monitor config tools they will fight each other and mess everything up. sad but true
<ali1234> also, if you use nvidia binary driver, probably none of them will work properly and you must use nvidia-settings, which is not per-user at all
<xyzone> ali1234, I'm using the default dual monitor application that pops up when you connect an external monitor
<ali1234> Quixx: if you do report a bug, please attach output from xrand and xfconf-query -c xfce4-desktop -l -v
<ali1234> xrandr sorry
<xyzone> Ok, the displays are at ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml
<n-iCe> Hello guys
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<n-iCe> How are you?
<ObrienDave> good, thanks. do you have a support issue?
<n-iCe> Well, I'm thinking on install xubuntu
<ObrienDave> what are you running currently?
<n-iCe> no idea which distro I want
<n-iCe> crunchbang
<ObrienDave> never used it. you like functionality or bells and whistles?
<n-iCe> I like something fast, and small
<ObrienDave> I like Xubuntu. it just plain works
<ObrienDave> I should say, all 'buntu distros share the same core. just different DE
<ObrienDave> I like most XFCE distros
<n-iCe> but
<n-iCe> is ubuntu slower than xfce'
<n-iCe> I mean, does it feel slower?
<ObrienDave> that would be a matter of opinion. XFCE is certainly lighter on resources than Unity DE.
<ObrienDave> but with 'buntu, you can easily switch DEs
<ObrienDave> I have XFCE, fluxbox, enlightenment19, and i3 installed
<n-iCe> wow, why
<ObrienDave> just because i can :)
<ObrienDave> you could also. easy enough to install different DEs. Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Unity, Gnome. etc. if you like
<ObrienDave> without reinstalling the core system
<n-iCe> would not like that
<n-iCe> I am downloading XFCE right now
<ObrienDave> cool
<n-iCe> how to boot from a usb, I think unetbootin does not work?
<n-iCe> with it'
<ObrienDave> unetbootin is recommended for USB stick. i prefer to write ISO to DVD/RW. i've had better luck that way
<Unit193> !usb
<Unit193> You can also use dd or one of many other tools.
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<n-iCe> thanks
<ObrienDave> or, burn ISO to DVD, use that to install to USB stick. gives you a live, portable system :)
<n-iCe> I just have a usb
<ObrienDave> ok, unetbootin or dd commands. i am not familiar with dd
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> thanks
<ObrienDave> welcome
<n-iCe> where are you from
<ObrienDave> Oregon
<n-iCe> 4minutes more
<ObrienDave> do you have Virtualbox or something like that?
<n-iCe> no
<n-iCe> why
<ObrienDave> you could install it to VM and not mess up your current system, if you don't like Xubuntu
<n-iCe> I don't care about formatting all
<n-iCe> indeed,  don't like VM
<ObrienDave> ok
<n-iCe> brb ObrienDave
<n-iCe> doone
<ObrienDave> k
<n-iCe> how can I run a ./unetbootin and see what's going on
<n-iCe> because did not launch
<Unit193> Install it from the archive.
<n-iCe> Im back
<n-iCe> on xubuntu
<n-iCe> installation does not detect I am connected already to the internet
<ObrienDave> no clue on that one
<n-iCe> anyway
<n-iCe> It is installing, and it looks awesome
<n-iCe> and so fast
<ObrienDave> cool
<n-iCe> Can I change the top bar color?
<ObrienDave> you can. easier to change themes. i use clearlooks and crux
<n-iCe> ok
<ObrienDave> hmm, don;t have clearlooks anymore. sec
<ObrienDave> my mistake. under settings, appearance, you'll find crux and clearlooks
<james0r> when removing my AC Plug i'm getting a big drop in screen brightness. not seeing a setting for this in the power manager though.
<Mike-Linux-NL> go to the xfce power management settings in your taskbar
<Mike-Linux-NL> go to preferences and then look under battery. there u see a tab called monitor where you can set the default percentage in brightness
<james0r> Mike-Linux-NL, i'm on 14.10. I dont have a tab called 'monitor' but i do have one called 'Display'. But there are no settings for default brightness under this tab
<Mike-Linux-NL>  it should say Level at the bottom
<Mike-Linux-NL> where you can set a percentage
<james0r> Mike-Linux-NL, only for "on inactivity reduce to" however this should apply to when i unplug my ac plug (and am active) and just for kicks and giggles i tried it and sure enough it doesn't apply
<james0r> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16833274/Screenshot%20-%2011122014%20-%2003%3A56%3A11%20PM.png
<james0r> that's my Xfce power manager dialog window
<james0r> eh found a script that fixes it for now
<BalTun> hi
<BalTun> I'm trying to use phpbrew to switch php versions
<BalTun> but it switches only in console and in site there is still another version
<ObrienDave> you might ask in #ubuntu. more people there to help
<BalTun> thanks
<shamilm> help
<GridCube> !ask | shamilm
<ubottu> shamilm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shamilm> !h
<shamilm> !
<armstrong> need help with optical dvd drive, xubuntu wont recognise it
<holstein> armstrong: i would think of it the other way.. your optical drive either doesnt seem to be supporting linux, or you have not learned to configure it to.. you are unable to get it to read *any* discs? or just DVD's? can the bios see it? can you test it with another operating system that the DVD drive supports officiall?
<armstrong> thanks holstein
<armstrong> bios sees it, and its worked on other systems
<armstrong>  *-cdrom
<armstrong>        description: DVD-RAM writer
<armstrong>        product: DVD+-RW GA11N
<armstrong>        vendor: HL-DT-ST
<armstrong>        physical id: 0.0.0
<armstrong>        bus info: scsi@1:0.0.0
<armstrong>        logical name: /dev/cdrom
<armstrong>        logical name: /dev/dvd
<holstein> !paste
<armstrong>        logical name: /dev/sr0
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<armstrong>        version: A102
<armstrong>        capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram
<armstrong>        configuration: ansiversion=5 status=ready
<armstrong>      *-medium
<armstrong>           physical id: 0
<armstrong>           logical name: /dev/cdrom
<armstrong> just not working on xubuntu
<holstein> armstrong: has it *ever* worked with *any* linux? what is not working? any/all discs? or just DVD playback?
<armstrong> all discs holstein
<matrixa1> How do I stop the battery from charging above a certain percentage?
<brainwash> matrixa1: does your hardware support this feature?
<matrixa1> Or modify the "charge" and "charged" thresholds separately?
<matrixa1> brainwash, I don't own a thinkpad, no
<matrixa1> except, I have an issue where the battery is charging/charged/charging/charged etc. at 93%
<matrixa1> so one of those threasholds is wrong
<brainwash> I guess you've already asked google, right?
<matrixa1> and the issue was not present in 14.04, but is present in 14.10
<matrixa1> brainwash, i've asked google, and it only has answers for thinkpad models
<matrixa1> if the solutions was a modprobe it I would've solved it mysel
<brainwash> your problem is not xubuntu specific, so I recommend that you also ask in #ubuntu
<brainwash> it's a hardware specific issue I'd guess
<Guest35977> does anyone know of a voice chat program that can do ip to ip calling? (no accounts)
<matrixa1> brainwash, THANKS, AND WILL DO
<matrixa1> caps apologies
<brainwash> matrixa1: hopefully you'll get a better answer :)
<matrixa1> brainwash, will delve into kernel specific modules that regulate battery charging
<matrixa1> and see if the #ubuntu swarm knows anything
<brainwash> :D
<brainwash> Guest35977: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_VoIP_software
<Guest35977> great so basically there isnt a single voice program besides mumble
<temje>  Hey folks. I'm running Xubuntu 14.04.1. I recently uninstalled steam with 'sudo apt-get remove steam' and now all I get is a grey screen upon login. I can still run guake though!
<temje> any ideas?
<brainwash> temje: can you run the app finder? alt + f2
<temje> I'll find out in a sec!
<brainwash> or open the application menu via ctrl + esc
<temje> app finder works
<temje> ctrl + esp says: Failed to execute child process "xfce4-popup-whiskermenu" (no such file or directory)
<brainwash> from the appfinder you can start the different Xfce components like "xfce4-panel" and "xfdesktop"
<temje> nope
<temje> no such file or directory
<brainwash> but I would suggest that you run "xfce4-settings-manager" and navigate to Session and Startup > Session and clear the session cache
<brainwash> then relog
<brainwash> did you remove any Xfce related packages?
<brainwash> also, try to log into the guest session
<temje> xfce4-settings-manager worked
<temje> i cleared the session cache
<brainwash> if the guest session is not initialized properly, then there might be something missing package wise
<brainwash> ok
<temje> how do i logout from terminal?
<brainwash> xfce4-session-logout --logout
<brainwash> I think
<temje> yep!
<temje> hmmm now i get the desktop background, still no panel
<temje> guest session is the same
<brainwash> what is the terminal output of "apt-cache policy xfce4-panel"?
<temje> xfce4-panel:
<temje> Installed: (none)
<brainwash> ok
<brainwash> it is not installed
<temje> straaaange
<brainwash> sudo apt-get install xfce4-panel
<temje> done
<brainwash> maybe also run "sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop"
<brainwash> in case more packages gone missing
<temje> oooh yep, 31 newly installed packages
<brainwash> :)
<temje> is there something I have to do to make everything start automatically again?
<temje> PS Thanks!!!
<brainwash> clearing the session cache should do the trick
<brainwash> the panel is now loaded properly, or?
<brainwash> just want to make sure :)
<temje> just cleared the cache, now restarting
<temje> same thing
<temje> grey screen
<temje> now i can launch the panel from the app finder though
<brainwash> what about the guest session?
<temje> works perfectly
<brainwash> now that's odd
<brainwash> try to clear the session cache manually, ~/.cache/sessions
<temje> clear it? as in remove everything in it?
<brainwash> yes
<temje> and then login or restart?
<brainwash> relog
<temje> now desktop background is there, but no panel
<brainwash> take a look at ~/.cache/upstart/startxfce4.log
<brainwash> starting the panel manually works fine, right?
<temje> hold on, got it! i cleared the session from the guest account the first time.
<temje> the only strange thing now is right-clicking on the desktop does nothing
<temje> or dragging
<brainwash> oh, that does not make much sense :P
<brainwash> dragging desktop icons?
<temje> I don't have any desktop icons (i don't normally) but usually a box appears when you drag
<brainwash> looks like xfdesktop is not running either
<brainwash> start it manually
<temje> yep that worked
<brainwash> if both components still do not start automatically, you'll have to backup your xfce4 config files and test again
<brainwash> simply rename ~/.config/xfce4
<brainwash> and relog
<temje> same thing except now my panel is on top
<brainwash> can you upload your ~/.cache/upstart/startxfce4.log ?
<brainwash> running out of ideas =S
<temje> one sec
<temje> nothing there
<temje> !
<brainwash> nothing at all or nothing related?
<temje> nothing at all
<temje> oh wait
<temje> nvm
<temje> there it is
<temje> how do i upload it?
<temje> http://pastebin.com/YmfrS6rd
<temje> there it is
<brainwash> rather confusing log
<temje> hahha
<temje> agreed!
<temje> brainwash: sorry, I've gotta get going!
<brainwash> also, I'm not sure how uninstalling steam would have caused this
<temje> thanks soooo much, I'm way further along then I was before
<temje> meeeee neither
<brainwash> you're welcome :)
<brainwash> hopefully you'll get it fixed
<temje> worst comes to worst, i'll reinstall. Not too hard!
<temje> thanks!!!!!!
<temje> have a good one!
#xubuntu 2014-11-13
<kims> guys?
<ObrienDave> yes?
<kims> what version of xubuntu you're using?
<kims> sorry bad english
<ObrienDave> 14.04.1
<ObrienDave> better english than most :)
<kims> i am using that version too :)
<kims> hmm... :/
<kims> its quiet here..
<ObrienDave> well, general chatter is in #xubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> quiet = systems are working!
<kims> hehe, i am new user ... sorry
<ObrienDave> it's ok, cfhowlett has to get snarky once in a while ;P
<kims> hahaha, so... dave what are you doing now?
<kims> :D
<ObrienDave> lurking
<kims> on me?
<sidi>  Is there anyone here who is new to Linux and Xfce and would have 10 spare minutes to give some feedback on the design of the session logout dialog?
<elfy> sidi: if you get no takers - you can have some from someone who's been about for a while ;)
<sidi> elfy, im setting up a google forms survey :-)
<sidi> you can take it once it's done
<elfy> okey doke :)
<sidi> and i strongly encourage advertising it so we can get some insights on that session logout UI
<elfy> sidi: best place to ask is in -devel for that - can get it on the social sites perhaps
<sidi> elfy, will talk to Simon and Pasi :-)
<hyper_ch> hi there
<Airbander> Hi guys i have a problem when i want copy a big file from 200Mo on USB flash memory he just stop copying in 90%
<ObrienDave> is the USB empty? writing a new file or overwriting an existing file?
<holstein> Airbander: those go bad, as well..
<Airbander> sorry i wasnt here
<Airbander> yes the USB empty
<holstein> i would get another USB stick, and try writing that file to it.. try writing another file to the same stick as well..
<Airbander> i used 4 type of USB
<ObrienDave> ok, that answers both of my questions
<Airbander> ok
<holstein> Airbander: you used 4 types of USB ? you mean, for different USB sticks "act" the same ?
<Airbander> yep
<Airbander> the same when i copy the from the usb to my laptop the file work fine
<holstein> Airbander: does *any* file copy to the USB ?
<ObrienDave> sounds like a bad file to begin with
<Hedgework> Airbander: HOW are you trying to copy?  Via some gui, or using cp or rsync?
<holstein> yeah.. i think the file is the issue, as well ^
<Airbander> i didnt copy the same file over and over
<holstein> there is a gui for rsync .. grsync
<Airbander> Hedgework i tryed from GUI and terminal
<Airbander> copy and paste
<Hedgework> but in terminal you used 'cp'?  Did it give you an error when it stopped?
<Airbander> mv file.mkv /media/my user name/usbname
<Airbander> in terminal i used mv
<Airbander> cp i forget this one
<holstein> i wouldnt "mv" it.. since you are having issues
<ObrienDave> doing so could lose the original
<Hedgework> Airbander: Okay, so if you like I can take you through some debugging steps, but I'm at work right now so we may have long pauses where I disappear to deal with work.
<holstein> i would go back to a backup copy of the file, and try cp and other commands to copy from the terminal, and look for and share errors
<Airbander> thanks Hedgework take your time
<Hedgework> ObrienDave: In theory, but what it's *supposed* to do by default (unless you use command line options to change its behavior) is copy-then-delete.
<ObrienDave> true
<Airbander> i will try and give again
<Airbander> a second plz
<ObrienDave> too tired to type out a 500 letter explanation ;P
<Airbander> lol
<ObrienDave> makes my 4 typing fingers tired and sore ;P
<Hedgework> Airbander: First off, what version of xubuntu are you on, how big is the file in question, what filesystem is on the USB stick (if you know...if not, we'll check), how big is the USB stick and how much free space does it have?
<Hedgework> ObrienDave: Meh, I need to move faster, I'm cold. :P
<Hedgework> We got our first snow of the season today.
<Airbander> hedgework
<Hedgework> AFTER I mocked my cow-orkers about how I'd be in New Orleans when the snow starts sunday :P
<Airbander> the file i want copy 686.8 MB
<Airbander> on 4Go USB drive
<Hedgework> "Go"?  Do you mean GB?  or maybe GiB?
<ObrienDave> Hedgework, karma will get you every time ;P
<Hedgework> (not that the difference between GB or GiB is likely to be a deciding factor in this case)
<Hedgework> ObrienDave: apparently
<Airbander> 4096Mo
<Hedgework> ObrienDave: I'm now being blamed for the snow :P
<ObrienDave> see?
<Airbander> 4Go = 4096Mo this is what i meant
<holstein> 4096Mb ?
<Airbander> ya
<Hedgework> Airbander: I'm seeing you consistently use "Go" and "Mo", which are not units I am familiar with.
<Airbander> ah in frensh
<holstein> its the little "o" in place of what we expect and see a "b" that is the question
<Airbander> o in frensh sorry
<Airbander> GiB
<Airbander> it's b forget about o
<holstein> regardless, there is plenty of room on the device.. try a terminal cp or other command, and share errors.. try using a backup copy of the file
<Airbander> ok
<Airbander> i'm using 14.04 xubuntu the last update
<Airbander> usb " Kingston"
<Hedgework> Airbander: Okay, so I got that the file is 686.8 MB, the drive is 4GB, but I did not see where you specified your version of xubuntu, the filesystem on the USB stick, or the amount of free space on the USB stick.
<Hedgework> heh, beat me to it :)
<Hedgework> brb, work...should be 5-10 min but I can read backscroll :)
<Airbander> it's ok
<Airbander> thanks any way
<Airbander> brb
<Hedgework> back
<sidi> Airbander, sorry didnt read the whole backtrace but are you sure the *trash* on the USB device is empty?
<sidi> Windows, Linux and OS X create trashes on USB devices, but they're not always visible by default.
<Airbander> back
<Hedgework> wb
<Hedgework> sidi: yeah, I was about to have him run "du" to check for that and similar issues
<Airbander> thanks how empty that trashes then ?
<sidi> Hedgework, good idea
<sidi> Airbander, empty the trash from Thunar as you would normally do. it will empty all trashes on all devices
<Airbander> i used gparted on my USB
<Airbander> ok
<sidi> or you can remove a folder called ".Trash" or ".Trash-1000" at the base of the USB device
<sidi> Airbander, it's very unlikely that this is the problem though, after having read more backlog
<Airbander> ok guys
 * sidi goes back to quiet.
<Hedgework> Airbander: Assuming that the device is at /path/to/foo, you run "du -sh /path/to/foo" and it'll show you how much space is used
<Airbander> guys i just used du on terminal is that bad ?
<Hedgework> no
<cfhowlett> Airbander, not bad.  it'll give you valuable info
<Hedgework> that's what I intended :)
<Airbander> thanks
<Hedgework> Airbander: I'll always warn you if a command is potentially destructive, and/or if it needs to be run with sudo privs.
<Airbander> yep
<Hedgework> Airbander: though if you are ever unsure about a command someone tells you on IRC, you can do "man commandname" or sometimes "info commandname" to learn what it does before running it.
<Airbander> ya Hedgework i need to remember that :D
<Airbander> du -sh 1.3G
<Hedgework> Okay, so only 1.3G of the disk is full, so it should have plenty of room. :)
<Hedgework> That rules out one class of problems.
<Airbander> i'm gonna format the disk
<ObrienDave> fat32
<Hedgework> Airbander: meh, if you want to, but we haven't determined that the format is at issue yet :)
<Airbander> how ?
<Airbander> ok i will chose fat32
<Airbander> how Hedgework
<Airbander> can i use ext4
<Hedgework> Airbander: If you want to reformat, you can unmount the drive, and then, assuming it is /dev/sdb (MAKE SURE this is right or you could destroy data on your system), do "mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1"...
<Hedgework> Airbander: You can use ext4, but if you do then Windows systems will not be able to read the data on the drive.
<Airbander> i dont use windows any more
<Hedgework> (nor will some common embedded devices like a printer/scanner combo you want to talk to the drive)
<Airbander> thanks for help guys
<Hedgework> np
<Hedgework> to reformat to ext4, just change mkfs.vfat amove to mkfs.ext4
<Airbander> ok
<Airbander> i'm using gparted to make it easy for me
<Hedgework> that works, too :)
<Airbander> excuse me
<Airbander> i use prim or exten ?
<Airbander> Extended or Primary " Partition
<Hedgework> primary
<Hedgework> extended partitions are just a hack for dealing with >4 partitions on old-style partition tables that don't handle that easily
<Airbander> he give me an error
<Airbander> i used ntfs
<Airbander> and now it's good
<Airbander> he copy very fast
<Hedgework> ewww, NTFS :P
<Airbander> ya man lol
<Hedgework> (just a personal feeling...you aren't actually hurting anything)
<Airbander> because i share movies with my friend
<Airbander> friends*
<Airbander> they use windows
<Airbander> noooobs
<Airbander> like i'm mastering Linux lol
<GridCube> !ot | Airbander
<ubottu> Airbander: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Airbander> ok ubottu
<Airbander> sorry GridCube what that mean "!ot"
<GridCube> its a factoid call for ubottu
<GridCube> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Airbander> ah lol
<Airbander> very nice
<Airbander> Hi guys how can i add rockdock on my desktop ?
<Airbander> or like rockdoc*
<soreau> Hi, I installed xubuntu on an efi device and it works but I have to manually select the device list to boot.. how can I set it to load grub efi by default? It doesn't appear in the efi / bios settings even though I enabled legacy support, I can only see xubuntu entry when I select the boot list
<Airbander> sorry i can't help you but i think there is no one here right now
<Airbander> ask on ubuntu it's the same thing OS
<ali1234> soreau: that's odd, it should just work like any ubuntu flavour
<soreau> ali1234: Well when I booted the live session I hadn't disabled secure boot and enable legacy yet.. could that have something to do with it?
<ali1234> yes, absolutely
<ali1234> maybe you can just run "grub-install" or whatever, and it will fix itself?
<ali1234> i still don't have any UEFI to deal with
<Meerkat> soreau, does the option you want have its own line?
<Meerkat> actually, I cannot help. Looks like they have changed how grub works again. :(
<bennypr0fane> hello, how can I check which wireless network connections are available? the network manager icon is missing from my panel (but I didn't remove it, it was never there)
<bennypr0fane> btw this is 14.04
<soreau> I can't seem to figure out how to move the panel to the bottom of the screen in 14.04
<drc> Right Mouse click on panel, panel, Panel Prefs, unclick lock panel, click and holdon either end of the panel...drag to bottom, reclicj lock panel.
<soreau> drc: thanks
<octetcloud> how do I get rid of the magenta highlights? the settings>>Theme Configuration doesn't seem to control it for me, my highlight background there is the simple blue, AND I have it set to ON, but even after restart, it makes no difference
<knome> octetcloud, try to set it to on, then off.
#xubuntu 2014-11-14
<skepticmisfit> hello, i have the Error:BrokenCount > 0 error
<skepticmisfit> when running apt-get install -f, i get this:
<skepticmisfit> root@alan-HP-G60-Notebook-PC:/home/alan# apt-get install -f Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Correcting dependencies... Done The following extra packages will be installed:   libgcc1 The following NEW packages will be installed:   libgcc1 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. 2 not fully installed or removed. Need to get 0 B/48.3 kB of archi
<holstein> skepticmisfit: i would look at, and remove the 2 not fully installed or removed
<skepticmisfit> hang on lemme get the rest of the log
<holstein> !paste | skepticmisfit
<ubottu> skepticmisfit: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> skepticmisfit: just look and see what 2 packages those are, remove them, and get "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to complete without error
<holstein> if you have added ppa's, consider ppa-purge
<skepticmisfit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8996403/
<skepticmisfit> what is the command for ppa-purge? (already removed third-party ppas from ubuntu software center)
<holstein> ppa-purge *is* the command.. its an application.. you can add it *if* your package system is not messed up too bad
<holstein> skepticmisfit: removing the sources doesnt remove the unsupported 3rd party applications
<holstein> skepticmisfit: all of the options are discussed here.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/307/how-can-ppas-be-removed
<skepticmisfit> holstein: got this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8996465/
<skepticmisfit> problem seems to be with libgccl
<holstein> skepticmisfit: sure. thats *not* how you use ppa-purge
<skepticmisfit> holstein: it wasnt installed
<holstein> skepticmisfit: as per the link i shared, you use it like this.. "sudo ppa-purge ppa:repository-name/subdirectory"
<holstein> skepticmisfit: right.. i mentioned you would need to install it.. can you? try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ppa-purge"
<skepticmisfit> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8996507/
<holstein> skepticmisfit: right, so in the conditional statement i had above, where i stated *if* your package system it not too messed up, it is..
<holstein> skepticmisfit: would you try removing the packages mentioned?
<holstein> skepticmisfit: literally like this.. "sudo apt-get autoremove libc6" for example
<holstein> skepticmisfit: see what all is wanting to be removed when you try running that ^
<holstein> skepticmisfit: then, as i stated above, you want "sudo apt-get update" to complete without errors..
<skepticmisfit> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8996535/
<holstein> skepticmisfit: just keep following it back, friend
<skepticmisfit> holstein: following it back meaning
<holstein> skepticmisfit: try what the message states ^
<holstein> sudo apt-get -f install
<skepticmisfit> holstein: typing "apt-get -f install" into terminal would do it without any packages right
<holstein> skepticmisfit: we dont know what "would do it" yet.. you have to fix what you have broken
<holstein> skepticmisfit: try the command listed in the error message you got..
<skepticmisfit> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8996552/
<holstein> if that errors, try "sudo apt-get autoremove multiarch-support"
<holstein> then, again.. the goal is to get "sudo apt-get update" to complete without errors
<holstein> skepticmisfit: you can try "y" there, but that will likely put you right back where you were
<skepticmisfit> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8996558/
<skepticmisfit> it seems everything i do gets me back to the same issue
<holstein> skepticmisfit: correct.. so keep working bacfk
<holstein> back*
<holstein> skepticmisfit: keep removing what is broken, and then purge the relevant ppa's
<skepticmisfit> holstein: it's not removing packages because of the dependency issues
<holstein> skepticmisfit: libc6 should be removed
<holstein> skepticmisfit: no.. the dependency issue is due to something else..
<skepticmisfit> holstein: i tried removing libc6 from within ubuntu software center and it didnt work
<holstein> skepticmisfit: please run "sudo apt-get autoremove libc6" again
<holstein> skepticmisfit: sure.. *dont* run another package manager right now
<holstein> skepticmisfit: close the software center..
<skepticmisfit> holstein: software center's been closed
<holstein> sudo apt-get autoremove libc6
<skepticmisfit> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8996603/
<holstein> skepticmisfit: but, you reinstalled multi-arch
<skepticmisfit> holstein: how did multiarch get reinstalled when the package manager cant do anything
<holstein> skepticmisfit: sudo apt-get autoremove multiarch-support
<holstein> skepticmisfit: dont run "sudo apt-get -f install" and say "y"
<skepticmisfit> holstein: ok
<holstein> skepticmisfit: when you answer "y" it puts it back. and its not time for that
<holstein> skepticmisfit: please just *keep* removing.. and only removeing, and dont put them back
<skepticmisfit> holstein: there's no point showing you another log is there
<skepticmisfit> got the same thing with autoremove multiarch
<holstein> skepticmisfit: what "same thing" ?
<skepticmisfit> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8996687/
<holstein> skepticmisfit: try "sudo apt-get purge multiarch-support libc6"
<skepticmisfit> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8996719/
<holstein> skepticmisfit: please try "sudo apt-get update"
<skepticmisfit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8996748/
<holstein> skepticmisfit: just apt-get update
<holstein> skepticmisfit: you ran "sudo -s" to get a root terminal?
<skepticmisfit> holstein: ran sudo su when i first opened the terminal
<holstein> skepticmisfit: ok
<holstein> skepticmisfit: exit to normal user
<holstein> skepticmisfit: and run "sudo apt-get update"
<skepticmisfit> holstein: uhh... terminal emulator didnt open
<skepticmisfit> got a dialog box "Failed to execute command exo-open-- launch TerminalEmulator"
<holstein> skepticmisfit: in what capacity, friend? when you clicked on it? i never said you close the one you had open.. i said, exit to your user..
<holstein> skepticmisfit: please just lanuch some terminal, or tty..
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> and sudo apt-get update
<holstein> you can use alt f2 to lanuch xfce4-terminal or whatever you like
<skepticmisfit> another dialog box, "Failed to execute child process "xfrun4" (No such file or directory)"
<holstein> skepticmisfit: no doubt, you have a broken system here
<holstein> skepticmisfit: not sure how bad, and im not hearing all the details about how it was broken
<skepticmisfit> holstein: all i did was install software, im new to linux but i didnt know installing software broke stuff this bad
<holstein> skepticmisfit: at some point, reverting to a backup or reinstall might be your easiest path to a "Good" system
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> skepticmisfit: adding ppa's can be risky..
<holstein> they are 3rd party unsupported packages..
<skepticmisfit> holstein: the only ppas that were added were from steam and googlemusicmanager
<skepticmisfit> yea nothing's running anymore
<skepticmisfit> probably gotta reinstall
<holstein> skepticmisfit: im not saying the ppas are the cause.. could be bad hardware.. could be failing hard drive.. anything
<skepticmisfit> i just installed this a couple days ago.. computer worked fine on windows but i wasnt pleased with performance and i got enticed by xubuntu
<skepticmisfit> i use an old hp laptop from 2008, barely runs windows 7 but has terrible performance in basic tasks like web-browsing and such, xubuntu seemed much faster however the OS just broke itself
<skepticmisfit> holstein: thanks for your help, im gonna see if i can reboot and probably watch the whole thing crash and burn even more, seems every single program was deleted
<holstein> skepticmisfit: try and come here *before* adding packages that require multiarch
<holstein> skepticmisfit: and before doing *anything* with sudo command
<skepticmisfit> holstein: alright thanks again
<holstein> skepticmisfit: sudo is not something to take lightly.. thats something that in windows you just do .. run as admin.. in linux, root is not casual like that
<skepticmisfit> oh wait.... the... error pic in top right corner's gone
<skepticmisfit> but i still cant run any programs
<skepticmisfit> ugh im sorry for wasting your time
<holstein> skepticmisfit: you should be able to run commands in tty as well
<holstein> skepticmisfit: and, from the recovery console
<skepticmisfit> holstein: hang on im gonna reboot, for some reason it seems i lost user privleges as well.. urgh. this isn't supposed to be this frustrating, is it?
<aziz> has anyone else had the problem that aacgain doesn't work in easymp3gain-gtk? it just says "Error: Cannot start aacgain..." and searches don't spit out anything helpful.
<Airbander> Hi guys how can i install winusb
<Airbander> i used this command " sudo apt-get install winusb"
<Airbander> but this didnt work
<cfhowlett> !info winusb
<ubottu> Package winusb does not exist in utopic
<elfy> you can't use that command to install things that aren;t available
<Airbander> ok
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<knome> Airbander, what do you need winusb for?
<knome> eg. what's the real question
<cfhowlett> Airbander, you do know that's a windows utility, i.e you run it from windows?
<Airbander> knome i want make install windows on laptop dont have cddrive
<Airbander> cfhowlett ya there is a version for linux either
<cfhowlett> Airbander, ask ##windows
<Airbander> http://askubuntu.com/questions/489546/installing-winusb-on-ubuntu-14-04
<cfhowlett> Airbander,I stand corrected
<elfy> Airbander: did you actually read the page you linked - where it actually tells you what to - you've come here and asked exactly the same question that's been answered there?
<Airbander> lol i didnt finish reading the page
<Airbander> sorry for that
<elfy> ...
<Airbander> lol
<cfhowlett> lawd ...
<Airbander> i just saw the command line
<Airbander> try it. didnt work i come here to ask
<Airbander> i was stupid on this one sorry again
<knome> Airbander, this isn't the first time you've demonstrated you are not reading what you are told, or what you've found, so PLEASE take put some more effort into that
<cfhowlett> Airbander, running commands without understanding them?  you're gonna have a bad time.
<Airbander> be easy one me guys
<Airbander> :'( i'm crying right now
<n-iCe> hi
<knome> hello
<n-iCe> knome: how are you?
<knome> i'm fine, and do you have a support question?
<n-iCe> No I don't, I'm new on xubuntu, and everything is just awesome.
<knome> n-iCe, ok, then you might want to join #xubuntu-offtopic, which is our channel for general chatter :)
<mah> could someone help me out
<mah> i am having problems to have my xubunt recognize my android
<mah> i already looked up some forums nothing worked
<cfhowlett> mah, xubuntu version?  android phone version?
<mah> dunno my xubuntu version
<GridCube> my solution to have less headaches whit android mount points was to install ssh in my desktop and a client on my phone, then i just transfer files from and up the phone that way
<mah> i have a samsung galaxy s5 mini
<cfhowlett> mah, cat /etc/issue         in a terminal
<GridCube> its faster and easier
<cfhowlett> GridCube, or ... airdroid
<GridCube> than fighting with everything else
<GridCube> cfhowlett: never heard of that, sounds interesting
<cfhowlett> GridCube, drag and drop ... only requires the computer and the phone be on the same wifi network
<mah> ubuntu 12.04.4
<GridCube> sounds very useful
<cfhowlett> GridCube, it works.  i've dropped books,
<cfhowlett> Version: 1.308.1.2
<cfhowlett> Depends:  tunes, apk and ring tones on my nexus that way
<cfhowlett> eek.  excuse the extra paste stuff
<mah> im kinda lost here
<mah> hehe
<GridCube> well, i've used an ftp client from my phone to the desktop and grabbed files from a shared directory, basically music and wallpapers, and downloaded pictures to the desktop
<GridCube> even if thunar does recognizes the device, it sometimes stop recognizing it at mid transfer
<mah> i dunno whats this
<n-iCe> nexus
<n-iCe> did you flash 5.0 already?
<n-iCe> :p
<mah> this is what i tried but it didnt work
<mah> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-connect-your-android-ice-cream-sandwich-phone-to-ubuntu-for-file-access
<n-iCe> ics?
<n-iCe> plop
<mah> could someone help me?
<mah> i cant install nothing in my android because there is no space left
<n-iCe> well, this is xubuntu
<n-iCe> try #android
<cfhowlett> mah, that's not an ubuuntu problem.  ask ##android
<GridCube> delete stuff
<n-iCe> or move to your sdcard
<DethFiesta> Hi All -- I'm having some trouble getting a program to autostart when using Application Autostart in the Session and Startup Manager.  Can anyone help?
<DethFiesta> I've created a new entry in the Appliction Auto start list and pointed it to this command:    home/nvfx1/Desktop/Attract Mode Source/attract-1.4.1/attract
<DethFiesta> But, this program does not launch upon login.  How do I troubleshoot why the program is not auto-starting.  It starts fine when I launch command manually.  Thanks in advance for any help.
<GridCube> DethFiesta: maybe the spaces in the path are breaking things
<GridCube> try escaping the spaces or move the executable to a simplier path
<DethFiesta> Ahhh, I'll try removing the spaces, thanks!
<MrZee> good afternoon, I tried to install a battery manager for my laptop called TLP, but it's not working and now my NetworkManager isn't starting
<MrZee> how can I fix it?
<holstein> MrZee: installed from the repos? can you try the guest user or a different user to see if the network applet starts? you can try running it manually as well.. nm-applet
<MrZee> it says "Network Available" but nothing else
<cfhowlett> MrZee, IINM tlp is a ppa, right
<MrZee> I've no idea what a ppa is...
<holstein> MrZee: who said "ppa"?
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> MrZee: did you add a ppa?
<MrZee> holstein: cfhowleft did
<MrZee> *cfhowlett
<holstein> MrZee: *where* did you get the application?
<MrZee> I don't know what a ppa is
<holstein> MrZee: see above ^^
<MrZee> on internet, there was a tutorial how to install it through the terminal
<MrZee> but it didn't work quite well... though, when logging as a guest, everything's fine
<holstein> MrZee: *anytime* you use the "sudo" command, you shouldnt take that casually.. its not trivial.. you add sources that are not supported, and you can break things
<holstein> MrZee: so, if everything is fine as guest, i would assume the "issue" is in the config for the user
<holstein> MrZee: what did you add and how? are you wanting to remove that?
<MrZee> well... I just want to properly connect again
<holstein> MrZee: i would like to, if i were you, share with a volunteer here what i have done, and have someone look at all the commands i ran that "broke" the funcitonality..
<MrZee> holstein: I'm trying to find it
<holstein> MrZee: to find out what? what page you visited? and what commands you ran? try the browser history..
<MrZee> holstein: exactly
<MrZee> holstain: that's what I'm doing
<MrZee> **holstein, sorry
<cfhowlett> !info tlp
<ubottu> Package tlp does not exist in utopic
<holstein> MrZee: you can open a terminal and type "history" and you may see commands like "sudo add-apt-repository".. you can share those here..
<MrZee> holstein: ok, perfect, I'll do that
<xubuntu82w> I am having a problem with xubuntu. Every time I try to use to "su" command in the terminal to act as root, it won't let me. I thought  maybe my password was incorrect, but I have reloaded xubuntu multiple times, and I am positive that I am entering the only password the installation process asks for. Is there a reason xubuntu wouldn't let me function as root? Or is it somehow putting its own password automatically in and not tel
<knome> xubuntu82w, you should not use the "root" account in xubuntu; use sudo
<Luyin> xubuntu329: it's sudo su
<Luyin> and knome is right, don't use it
<Unit193> Generally  sudo -i  is the preferred method.
<knome> well, if you *absolutely* need to get a root terminal..
<artag> just do sudo su, then passwd
<knome> they are gone
<artag> ah
<artag> i installed 14.04 the other day. it's got a few problems. will 14.10 get fixes earlier, even though it's not LTS ?
<knome> depends; most probably not. you have selected the non-LTS upgrade path, so you should upgrade to every new release
<knome> *if...
<knome> and sorry, i think i read it wrong
<artag> isn't 14.04 LTS though ?
<knome> but the answer still starts with: depends
<knome> LTS releases will get some fixes that the regular releases do not necessarily get
<holstein> the "fixes" would ideally come from the hardware manufacturer.. both 14.04 and 14.10 are open, and use the linux kernel, that is open and avialable to the manfacuters to support
<artag> most problems i've encountered seem to be around the network and modem managers, are they a problem in ubuntu too ?
<holstein> artag: i would try and isolate the software in xubuntu from the driver support..
<knome> artag, ubuntu uses the same network indicator afaik; what's the problem?
<artag> initially, no icon in the top panel. I found a workaround on the web somewhere that involved using an alternate of some sort, and it's got me the wifi back, but there are still problems
<artag> like, every few boots it gets stuck ok/failing modem manager
<holstein> you can always try 14.10 live and see if it addresses the issue..
<artag> and, less importantly, the clock is different so it doesn't give the date so easily
<artag> that's a thought, thanks
<artag> oh, and the update manager keeps telling me I need to restart, but apt-get doesn't seem to have anything to fix
<artag> what tells it it wants a restart ?
<holstein> artag: i would try and apply all updates.. in a terminal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and reboot into the latest kernel, and see if that addresses that message
<artag> i don't think i've tried dist-upgrade since the actual change, so will give that a go
<artag> it gets lots of reboots as it's a laptop and I usually fully shut it down
<holstein> artag: just specifically reboot into the latest kernel, if you get a kernel update
<artag> i assumed it did, but i'll check on the next go-round. it did find something to apply, anyway
<holstein> artag: you can just run the commands in the terminal to get and apply all upgrades and reboot.. then, you are up to date, and booted into the latest kernel
<holstein> artag: i would do it immediately, as, that update, if there is one, can effect the issues you are seeing..
<artag> yeah, rebooting now. shutdown is another thing : it doesn't work immediately, but if i try again it reports it can't do it in the current start
<artag> i guess it's waiting for something to die, but i don't know what
<artag> i'm getting 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:30:27 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<artag> there was no other choice in the boot menu
<xubuntu502> ciao buona sera
<knome> !it | xubuntu502
<ubottu> xubuntu502: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<shamurai> Hey everyone got an issue where when I resume from sleep or suspend on xubuntu 14.04 I get tearing. Intel graphics
<shamurai> Works great prior to suspend
<shamurai> Logging out and back in also fixes the problem.
<sleezio> hello, can someone verify xubuntu has drivers for the geforce GTX 750 ti video card?
<sleezio> ..in their repos
<knome> sleezio, try if your hardware works with the live CD
<knome> live DVD
<sleezio> aah, didn't think of that, thanks
<elfy> I've seen cases of people needing xorg-edgers with that card elsewhere
<knome> they're gone
<elfy> really should tab complete name first :)
<knome> or not ignore joins/parts ;)
<elfy> didn't notice tbh
<knome> hehe
<dna113p> Hello. I'm having trouble finding where I would go to remove the Keybinding for Super-L that locks the screen as I want to use it for something else. I am using Xubuntu.
<Rayne> dna113p, I thought this question has an easy answer, but I haven't found it, too
<sleezio> knome, (i think it was you that suggested live cd) yes, the card/pc work fine when booting into live cd
<knome> settings manager -> keyboard -> application shortcuts?
<sleezio> i'm in live cd now with new vidcard
<knome> sleezio, then it should work as well when you install; elfy noted that other people have needed the xorg-edgers repository for the card to work, but i don't think he has the card, so it's just hearing from others
<knome> if it works for you out of the box... great :)
<sleezio> in live cd, i already have xubuntu installed as my main os
<sleezio> am i going to have to reinstall xubuntu?
<knome> sleezio, does that installation work for you?
<sleezio> i'm just trying to figure out how to switch the cards in my existing os
<dna113p> Rayne: Yeah its weird, I can't find the answer!
<knome> sleezio, do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.cong ?
<sleezio> yes, i installed xu from this same live cd, but using my previous vidcard
<knome> sleezio, *conf
<sleezio> hmm..i'll have to look
<sleezio> if i do, what do i need to edit?
<shamurai> Getting tearing on resume, intel graphics xubuntu 14.04 compositing enable sync to vblank enable
<shamurai> enabled
<knome> sleezio, i would think just remove (move to a safe place so you can revert to using that)
<sleezio> i don't have that file
<sleezio> xorg.conf
<knome> sleezio, then it's pretty safe to just switch the card
<knome> sleezio, if something goes wrong, we're here to help
<sleezio> i'll try again, thanks for the help
<knome> sleezio, but as always, take backups :)
<sleezio> yes
<sleezio> most of my personal stuff i save on slave drives
<sleezio> thanks again
<brainwash> shamurai: re-enable vsync every time you resume
<shamurai> deselect and reselect?
<brainwash> yes
<brainwash> it may work or not, haven't tested it
<shamurai> testing now thanks for the tip.
<shamurai> Have you seen this before?
<brainwash> I have read about it. A user described the same loss of vsync after unlocking the screen
<brainwash> so, you might also try and disable lock on suspend
<brainwash> to confirm that it's caused (indirectly) by the screen locker
<shamurai> I think that might be the case. When I force a suspend and then resume there is no tearing. But if I let the computer automatically do it there is tearing.
<brainwash> but the screen is locked in both cases, isn't it?
<shamurai> Yes.
<brainwash> sadly, there is no one who is able and willing to debug this
<brainwash> bugs related to screen locking and/or suspending
<knome> shamurai, ^ if you are, it would mean work for you, but be greatly appreciated by the xubuntu team
<brainwash> many issues are hardware/driver specific on top of that :/
<knome> yeah.
<knome> but i guess resolving a single case with a developer might be useful as well.
<brainwash> it's one step forward :)
<shamurai> xubuntu gives two options for monitor power control. 1. Put screen to sleep and 2. power screen off. Both have different time limits. I have determined that if I wait for the screen to sleep then resume there is no tearing but if it powers off then I resume there is tearing.
<ali1234> shamurai: what video driver are you using?
<shamurai> Hard to say I ran the intel graphics installer 1.0.7
<ali1234> does it work again if you turn it off and on again in the xfwm settings?
<shamurai> Just tried unchecking and checking sync to vblank and it didn't correct the tearing
<ali1234> http://git.xfce.org/xfce/xfwm4/tree/src/compositor.c#n1300
<ali1234> this seems to suggest that if dri has to be restarted then it will be 10 seconds before it works again
<ali1234> all the code involved here is in compositor.c anyway, in the DRM/DRI sections
<lucas_> Boa noite esta aqui alguem que fale portugues
<knome> !pt | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<shamurai> disabling and then enabling the compositor fixes the issue.
<shamurai> thanks for the link ali1234
<shamurai> I wonder if there is a cleaner way we can do this with out disabling and enabling the compositor every resume
<ali1234> probably, check what happens when the compositor is enabled
<ali1234> stuff inside ifdefs
<knome> ali1234, you mean disabled? :P
<ali1234> what happens when it is disabled is probably irrelevant
<shamurai> clicking the check box seems to just do this "xfconf-query -c xfwm4 -p /general/use_compositing -t bool -s false" or "xfconf-query -c xfwm4 -p /general/use_compositing -t bool -s true"
<ali1234> sure
<shamurai> You can create a keyboard shortcut to toggle it with this "xfconf-query --channel=xfwm4 --property=/general/use_compositing --type=bool --toggle"
<ali1234> http://git.xfce.org/xfce/xfwm4/tree/src/compositor.c#n3201 is the function called when the compositor takes over the screen
<ali1234> it calls ope_dri
<ali1234> open_dri
<ali1234> which also appears in the previous thing I linked
<shamurai> I am afraid I am not much of a coder. I can understand some of this but not a lot.
<ali1234> what i would do is add logging to wait_vblank to see what it is doing
<ali1234> i don't have intel though
<brainwash> you could also just use intel's tearfree setting instead of xfwm's vsync option
<brainwash> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_graphics#Tear-free_video
<shamurai> tear free should be enable by default right? For intel that is.
<brainwash> not by default
<brainwash> look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ali1234> shamurai: you want to find out what happens after the 10 second timer
<ali1234> hmmmmmmm
<shamurai> Oh and the tear free fix doesn't seem to be available in xfce just gnome. Or at least the file 20-intel.conf doesn't exist.
<ali1234> actually i guess that timer isn't even firing
<ali1234> i bet it doesn't know it needs to restart; dri probably just silently fails
<ali1234> could even be a driver bug
<brainwash> shamurai: it's a xorg config snippet, you have to create the file manually and then restart xorg
<shamurai> xorg.0.log shows no changes when disabling and enabling compositing
<ali1234> it won't
<shamurai> what do I need to look at to find out what dri is doing in those 10 seconds?
<ali1234> that won't be logged anywhere by default
<shamurai> of course not lol
<ali1234> you need to add printf statements and then rebuild xfwm
<ali1234> or even better, syslog
<ali1234> one problem with debugging xfwm is that if it freezes or something, you can't see anything
<ali1234> if you have the compositor enabled anyway
<ali1234> maybe run it from  VT
<shamurai> Created the 20-intel.conf, disabled sync to vblank, and restarted xorg. Fixes tearing I will see if it does so after a suspend resume.
<shamurai> performance seems to be much better and more consistent than enabling this in the compositor.
<ali1234> that's not really too surprising
<ali1234> the tear-free stuff in the compositor is a hack
<ali1234> you can't do proper tear-free from userspace without DRI3, which is still not widely available
<shamurai> Is there and nvidia option to do this so I can stop using it on my desktop also?
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> nvidia only supports vsync with opengl, nothing else
<shamurai> this seems to be experimental but maybe and option Option "OnDemandVBlankInterrupts" "boolean"
<xubuntu822> hey all
<xubuntu822> just installing xubuntu and woundering what app can i get to simulate windows .exe files in this os
<shamurai> wine
<ali1234> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<xubuntu822> also i nned a good software to record videos and audio of my desktop plz
<xubuntu822> thx all
<ali1234> i use kazam for screen recording
<xubuntu822> does it simulate a virtual screnn as i do it as well ?
<shamurai> simplescreenrecorder
<shamurai> or kazam
<ali1234> wine can yes
<ali1234> it doesn't by default though
<xubuntu822> kazam seems to crash a lot from user review
<shamurai> http://www.maartenbaert.be/simplescreenrecorder/
<ali1234> the old version was buggy, it's better now
<xubuntu822> also screen preference seem a bit tricky
<xubuntu822> so while this is still installing, can i click on the link posted here ???
<shamurai> kazam has come a long way and has a lot of cool features
<shamurai> I would click on every link you get sent but you can also just do a search for what they are suggesting.
<shamurai> *wouldn't
<xubuntu822> wow this is really cool, im actually chatting while os is installing
<shamurai> simplescreenrecorder is nice if you want to record games as it has a lot of features for that.
<xubuntu822> anyone ps3 fan ??? looking to get something like sony remote play, so i can play and record /video stream my games to HDD, does any1 know what is the best way for this ??
<shamurai> I would just get a inline capture card like https://www.elgato.com/en/gaming/game-capture-hd60
<xubuntu822> a lot of work ad money spend going on the card option
<shamurai> But I am sure you can find info on that in the PS3 channel
<xubuntu822> there is a way to get round this...i checked a youtube video showing how to install
<jost> HI! After updating from 14.04 to 14.10, tooltips in firefox stopped working properly. The tooltips show up, but are just black areas. Did someone else experience this and can tell me how to fix it?
#xubuntu 2014-11-15
<jost> Ok, disabling the ubuntu addon for firefox, restarting firefox, and then enabling the addon again fixed it
<oniongrrrl> hello can someone please help me? I am having problems connecting to my home wifi. It was working perfectly fine just yesterday I came and tried to login today and it will not connect. I can see the wifi, and I can even connect to my phone hotspot but it wont let me connect to my home wifi. Anyone have any idea why this is? I am using the newest version of Xubuntu.
<oniongrrrl> anyone here?
<drc> oniongrrrl: At Last count there were 133 nicks listed, so there must be someone here.  I would guess that no one is answering becasue 1) no one knows, or more likely 2) All you have said is "my wifi's broke, it worked yesterday but won't today".
<drc> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<drc> and now we'll never know :)
<ranelagh> Hello. I am trying to install xubuntu 64 bits but it seems it is only available for amd64 cpus. I do have a GenuineIntel cpu
<ranelagh> is it possible to install a 64 bit version of xubuntu?
<xangua> amd64 stands for 64bit
<xangua> !amd64}
<xangua> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64_Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<ranelagh> even if I have GenuineIntel cpu?
<shamurai> Yes its not specific to AMD
<ranelagh> I downloaded xubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso and burned into usb
<shamurai> you should be all good then
<ranelagh> but it does not start
<shamurai> What did you use to put it on the usb?
<ranelagh> sudo dd bs=4M if=/path/xubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb1
<shamurai> What was the output?
<shamurai> You should use sudo dd bs=4M if=/path/xubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb not sdb1
<shamurai> You might also add try this sudo dd bs=4M if=/path/xubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb;sync
<ranelagh> the output was fine, I saw it was written the iso. I started with the usb and chose install xubuntu but it stopped there and nothing happened
<ranelagh> my usb was on sdb1
<shamurai> sdb1 is a partition you want to write the image to the disk sdb
<ranelagh> I see. I will try to write to the disk. Now it appears as sdc1 so it'll be sdc
<shamurai> correct
<shamurai> adding sync to the end helps to.
<ranelagh> I am using first sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<ranelagh> should it be sudo umount /dev/sdc instead?
<shamurai> Not really necessary but in that case sdc1 would be correct since the partition is mounted.
<ranelagh> sudo dd bs=4M if=/path/Downloads/xubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc;sync  --> output: 232+1 records in 232+1 records out 975175680 bytes (975 MB) copied, 96.7549 s, 10.1 MB/s
<shamurai> Looks good give it a shot
<ranelagh> it'll try to install again. Hopefully it'll work. Need to restart
<ranelagh> thanks!
<shamurai> Anytime
<ranelagh> I was not lucky
<ranelagh> I dunno why but it does not proceed
<ranelagh> I did the same to install xubuntu 32 bits and it got through but with 64 it does not
<shamurai> how far do you get?
<ranelagh> I see the grub where you can select install xubuntu among other options
<ranelagh> I selected install xubuntu but nothing happened, the screen is black and I do not see anything else
<shamurai> what kind of video card do you have?
<ranelagh> nvidia gt540m
<shamurai> Can you disable the the discrete card in the bios?
<ranelagh> right know I am on 32 bits xubuntu
<ranelagh> I dunno, what do you mean by discrete card
<shamurai> Try this, when you get to grub hit f6 key and select x nomodeset
<ranelagh> ok, cheers
<ranelagh> you mean the grub I got when trying to install 64 bits?
<shamurai> Yes so when you see it say install or try hit f6 a menu will pop up and you can select the option I mentioned
<krytarik> !md5 | ranelagh: Also this
<ubottu> ranelagh: Also this: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ranelagh> thanks
<ranelagh> I got 119cb63b48c9a18f31f417f09655efbd
<ranelagh> the same as the web
<ranelagh> gonna try what shamurai said
<ranelagh> still the same
<ranelagh> pressed f6 but nothing
<krytarik> !nomodeset | ranelagh
<ubottu> ranelagh: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ranelagh> I am seeing like this http://i.imgur.com/4TjxW.jpg
<shamurai> thats the UEFI boot screen I can't remember how to enable it from there.
<ranelagh> Hi, finally I installed bits xubuntu
<ranelagh> setting acpi=off after pressing 'e'
<ranelagh> took out quiet splash and set up acpi=off
<ranelagh> but know I lost grub
<ranelagh> I cannot see windows or ubuntu anymore, I guess I'll need to restart the grub?
<holstein> ranelagh: try just reinstalling grub
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<holstein> not sure what was going on before, though.. if something is broken, like the hard drive, this wont fix that
<Soelen> help, my mouse is not working anymore
<Soelen> I can still move the cursor but I can't click anything
<Soelen> what do I do
<holstein> Soelen: sounds like a hardware problem.. i would try a different mouse, and test that mouse on another machine..
<nonuby> 14.10, when I switch from HDMI to laptop screen (using xfce4 screen switcch or [a|X]randr) the theme for xfce is lost (reverts to non themed grey), is this a known bug?
<vrkalak> nonuby, yes, it's known, but it is not a 'bug'
<nonuby> hi vrkalak, if its not a bug is it resolvable?
<vrkalak> nonuby,  i use from my laptop to TV ... I always have that problem ... I have to restart
<knome> sounds like a bug, but for what it's worth, i haven't seen that happen
<knome> otoh, i am not running 14.10, so if it's only happening there... then it's a new bug
<vrkalak> not a 'bug' but hard-drive  error
<knome> how is it a hard-drive error if your theme changes on unplugging HDMI? care to elaborate?
<cfhowlett> ??
<nonuby> could it be to do with the graphic driver, I notice on this new laptop that uses the kernel radeon driver that changing screens is very slow, where as 2.5 years old intel 3000 chipset never a problem
<knome> nonuby, file a bug report so we can potentially monitor and triage that problem
<xubuntu41w> can anybody tell me how to execute a python script by just double click in xubuntu 14.04.1?
<xangua> right click, properties, mark it as program/executable
<xubuntu41w> \wc
<bul_guldur> Hello I'm having trouble with USB3 copy speed. I'm getting about 10-15MB/s after the buffer is filled using the 'async' option while mounting. On my home gigiabit network, I can achieve about 80MB/s from HDD-HDD. How do I fix this please?
<bul_guldur> It's now at 2MB/s.
<bul_guldur> Now increased to 80MB/s, and back down to 20MB/s. Does heat have a bearing on this or is the kernel and distribution just poorly configured?
<bul_guldur> Why is this channel even occupied?
<cfhowlett> !patience | bul_guldur,
<ubottu> bul_guldur,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<alesan> hello
<alesan> how can I set the image viewer as default image viewer? if I click on a photo, it opens it with firefox, which is franlky quite annoying
<bul_guldur> OK. Sorry.
<cfhowlett> alesan, right click on image, .>> properties >>> open with ....
<alesan> cfhowlett, yes it is set on the image viewer
<alesan> cfhowlett, but it still opens with firefoxx
<cfhowlett> alesan, "image viewer" = ???
<alesan> cfhowlett, my installation is in another language - this is my mom's computer
<alesan> it calls it "Visualizzatore di immagini Ristretto"
<cfhowlett> alesan, yep, that's the one ...
<knome> alesan, this is not the ideal situation, but change the default application to something else than ristretto, then switch back to ristretto
<knome> ermm, ideal solution
<alesan> knome, OK I chnaged to GIMP and now it opens with GIMP
<alesan> I switch back to "Ristretto" and it opens with GIMP
<alesan> this is a brand-new Xubuntu 14.10 installation
<knome> alesan, weird... file a bug
<knome> alesan, also, check what ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list says
<elfy> or update - is that not bug 1382977
<ubottu> bug 1382977 in thunar "[SRU] Thunar open default not respecting mimetype" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382977
<alesan> ok... so what do you advise?
<bul_guldur> What a terrible tradgedy linux has become, that it is now so complex it's experts can all but report and prioritise bugs ad infinitum instead of hacking away at the problem.
<knome> bul_guldur, excuse me?
<cfhowlett> bul_guldur, pray do continue in #ubuntu-offtopic.  THIS is the support channel.   ranting goes elsewhere.
<bul_guldur> Indeed, farewell.
<knome> besides, not everybody contributing to linux are "experts", or developers that are able to fix things, so they use their time for getting bugs reported and triaged. (i know they are gone, but i think it is fair to give an answer for that question)
<cfhowlett> knome, question?  I didn't see the question!  But your point is taken.
<knome> well i did the processing and considered somebody would ask next "yeah, why aren't you working on bugs but telling us to report them?"
<knome> so it was an answer for THAT question..
<cfhowlett> knome, :)  noted.  :)
<knome> and now... something completely different. bbl!
<xubuntu32w> Hello can you help me for education ?
<xubuntu32w> I need to know what is the Architecture  xubuntu 14.04
<xubuntu41w> hello
<Alexfrench> hello
<xubuntu32w> hello can you help me ? I need to know what is the Architecture for xubuntu 14.04 ?
<Alexfrench> architecture ?
<xubuntu32w> Yes. For example batch or  multiprogrammed or time-sharing
<Alexfrench> sorry too clever for me this topic
<xubuntu32w> Okay. Thx :D
<Luyin> I don't understand the question, xubuntu32w
<jarnos> When I run "xfce4-session-logout -s" using a script launched from a launcher in panel, sometimes system does not suspend, but asks for administrative password. Why is this?
<brainwash> jarnos: but it suspends after providing the password, right?
<jarnos> brainwash, no
<brainwash> now that's odd
<Alexfrench> on 14.10 i presume
<brainwash> do you get any additional log messages when you run the command inside a terminal window?
<brainwash> also, look at ~/.cache/upstart/startxfce4.log
<jarnos> Alexfrench, 14.04
<Alexfrench> ah ok thanks
<Alexfrench> so it go on suspend mode and can't go out that's it ???
<jarnos> Alexfrench, no, it does not go on suspend mode sometimes.
<Alexfrench> have you seen this ??
<Alexfrench> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1247658
<bennypr0fane> hello,  can you help me with starting this Java program? it's IBM SPSS and came in a .bin installer, I installed it under /opt. It didn't create a menu entry in the main menu though, how do I lanuch it, and how do put a convenient menu entry there?
<jarnos> Alexfrench, no
<Alexfrench> does it help you ???
<jarnos> Actually, I run "xflock4 && "xfce4-session-logout -s" and the former script runs "light-locker-command --lock"
<jarnos> brainwash, nothing in terminal
<brainwash> this is the problem, you switch to different vt
<brainwash> which can be racy
<bluesabre> bennypr0fane: if you know the executable that needs to be run, you can add it to your menu with the installed "menulibre" application, "Menu Editor" in the Settings Manager
<bennypr0fane> bluesabre, thanks, I found it! Now I'm looking an icon to use
<bluesabre> great :)
<bennypr0fane> which folder would you expect icons to be in in a Java program?
<bennypr0fane> is there a way to maybe just search the whole directory for .ico files?
<brainwash> you could use "catfish" to search for icon/picture files
<bennypr0fane> brainwash, with which search terms?
<bluesabre> bennypr0fane, if you installed in /opt, check your installation directory. You can use most image types, not just .ico with menulibre
<bennypr0fane> does * work as a wildcard?
<bluesabre> yes
<brainwash> it's easy to test if it works or not
<jarnos> brainwash, sometimes it suspends after provifing the password. I can give password only after I switch vt from to another and back.
<bluesabre> if you press the F9 key, you can turn a filter on for images
<bennypr0fane> bluesabre, I meant which subfolder of the installation dir. I'm just browsing through all of them now...
<bennypr0fane> *.ico as a search term with the image filter enabled returns 0 results...
<brainwash> jarnos: make sure that you suspend first, and then lock the screen (which takes you to a different vt)
<bluesabre> just use *
<bluesabre> with the images filter on
<bennypr0fane> bluesabre, no luck
<bluesabre> it might not ship with any icons/images then
<bennypr0fane> does it check subfolders of the one I specified by defuatl?
<bluesabre> yes
<bennypr0fane> :-P
<brainwash> jarnos: also, light-locker is able to listen to the dbus suspend signal, so you don't actually need to run it manually
<bennypr0fane> can'r miagine a big company like IBM doing that. The windows version has an icon...
<brainwash> jarnos: just make sure that the light-locker process is running in the background and lock-on-suspend is enabled
<jarnos> brainwash, I know, but I don't always want to lock when I suspend.
<bennypr0fane> how stupid is that. I'll just use a calculator icon from the os icon set
<bennypr0fane> how to save changes I made in the menu? can't find a button...
<GridCube> theres a button with an arrow in the menu panel
<bluesabre> or use Ctrl+S
<jarnos> brainwash, running suspend before lock could work, but there are two issues: I can't know, if locking works before suspending, and delay in locking may expose desktop.
<brainwash> jarnos: use a simple screen locker instead
<brainwash> something which does not require any vt switching
<nonuby> taking a list and performing a map op and then removing nils, is it better to wrap with (filter identity (map map-fn coll)) or (mapcat (fn [i] (if cond [i] [])) coll)
<brainwash> wrong channel
<nonuby> sorry
<brainwash> :)
<jarnos> brainwash, I which the script could work with any locker.
<brainwash> it does work with any, but light-locker is troublesome
<brainwash> it has many negative side effects
<brainwash> not security wise
<jarnos> brainwash, Oh, I better to use another one, then. But isn't light-locker default locker in Xubuntu?
<brainwash> jarnos: see https://github.com/the-cavalry/light-locker/issues/22
<brainwash> it is
<jarnos> brainwash, does any other locker than light-locker disable audio?
<brainwash> the disabled audio is only a side effect
<brainwash> you could disable it manually in your script
<brainwash> and then re-enable
<jarnos> brainwash, I just tested light-locker, and it did not disable audio.
<brainwash> even after 10 seconds?
<brainwash> pulseaudio disables the audio if you switch to a different vt, but only if you run it as user process
<bennypr0fane> brainwash, bluesabre: thanks, everything worked. Man, I'm so glad I didn't have to contact IBM support for anything!
<jarnos> brainwash, yes.  Re-enable should be done manually at least with lockers I know.
<bluesabre> bennypr0fane: congrats, glad to hear it :)
<brainwash> bennypr0fane: that's awesome :)
<brainwash> jarnos: it should be fairly easy to write a script for that
<jarnos> brainwash, actually I usually don't want to disable audio when I lock. I mute manually, when I want.
<brainwash> jarnos: problem solved I'd guess.. or you have more questions?
<jarnos> brainwash, yes, thanks. I checked ~/.cache/upstart/startxfce4.log There are some GPU errors. I guess they are somehow related to bug https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=80568
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 80568 in Drivers/DRI/i965 "[gen4] GPU Crash During Google Chrome Operation" [Normal,New]
<jarnos> brainwash, what is this startxfce4.log?
<ixspector> Hello. I want to try the xubuntu linux OS, which version do you recommend, 14.04 or 14.10? thanks
<cfhowlett> ixspector, 14.04 is long term support
<ixspector> cfhowlett: If I choose 14.10 it is only 9 months am I right? So can I upgrade to the following releases?
<cfhowlett> ixspector, yes you can upgrade to the next release
<ixspector> cfhowlett: And is it safe?
<cfhowlett> ixspector,  safe"  ... sure.  bleeding edge tends to be bloody.  your choice.
<ixspector> cfhowlett: which one do you use?
<cfhowlett> ixspector, LTS only.
<cfhowlett> ixspector, I upgrade every 2 years.  I'm happy.
<ixspector> Yea I think I might stay with the LTS too. Since Xfce doesn't tend to change much as well. I prefer to keep it simple and stable, therefore I like this DE
<ixspector> cfhowlett: So this is more or less like using Debian stable for 2 years? I know the release dates for Ubuntu and Debian are different though
<cfhowlett> ixspector, I cant' speak to debian as I've never used it.  LTS has a 3 year support life on xubuntu.  It gets an upgrade every 2 years.  I wait for the first point release and grab it >>> 12.04.5 >>> 14.04.1
<ixspector> I think I will follow that same way too. So you download the first LTS point release or you simply upgrade from the previous LTS?
<cfhowlett> ixspector, I run the previous version e.g. 12.04 until the the successor reaches first point release, e.g. 14.04.1
<cfhowlett> and I clean install.  but that's just me.
<ixspector> cfhowlett: ok, thank you
<cfhowlett> ixspector, fun fact: ubuntustudio = xubuntu + the studio metapackages.  have fun.
<ixspector> cfhowlett: I was actually looking for a simple desktop environment that is not too fancy and is good enough for work and Internet. I saw MATE, LXDE and Xfce, would you say that Xfce is the best choice then?
<cfhowlett> ixspector, simple = lxde or xfce4.  both are lightweight, familiar (XP-like)
<xubuntu58w> hello
<xubuntu58w> once xubuntu has been installed, how do i get it to initialise? I hear grub will let me pick between windows and linux?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu58w, properly installed, grub will offer the choice of windows/linux on boot
<xubuntu58w> alright
<xubuntu58w> once downloaded, a xubuntu folder opens
<xubuntu58w> where do i go from here?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu58w, !!!
<cfhowlett> did you install xubuntu?
<xubuntu58w> 14.04.1 yes. If there's an install option in the folder, i'm not seeing it (the sub folder marked install is useless)
<cfhowlett> xubuntu58w, and what OS are you running right now?
<xubuntu58w> windows 7
<xubuntu58w> thanks btw
<cfhowlett> xubuntu58w, you doin it wrong
<xubuntu58w> hmm?
<cfhowlett> !install | xubuntu58w
<ubottu> xubuntu58w: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<xubuntu58w> thanks
<gaardito> just installed xubuntu 14.04 on my old toshiba netbook... a new life for him
<xubuntu09w> me again
<xubuntu09w> i downloaded xubuntu via unetbootin, and after rebooting as told i'm struggiling to find the next step
<drc> xubuntu09w: Did you boot <FROM> the USB stick or just let the boot default to the HHD?
<drc> er..HDD...:(
<xubuntu09w> to the hard drive
<drc> Boot FROM the USB stick
<xubuntu09w> so you have to use a usb?
<drc> OK,  I'm missing context here...I'll let whomever was helping you earlier take back over.
<xubuntu09w> well, earlier i installed xubuntu from the site with no usb, and opened a folder which was a dead end. Other then that there's nothing to tell
<xubuntu09w> *windows 7
<drc> OK...try this (i.e. read this...carefully).  Everywhere it says Ubuntu substitute Xubuntu (the installer is the same). If you want 14.10 rather than 14.04 just grab the 14.10 iso.
<drc> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<xubuntu09w> ok
<n-iCe> hi
<drc> xubuntu09w: As to getting getting the Xubuntu iso onto a dvd or usb in windows, I have no idea, haven't used windows in many many years.
<xubuntu09w> I'm transferring what i previously installed onto a usb now
<xubuntu09w> and done
<n-iCe> you can use unetbootin on windows, to create a xubuntu bootable usb drive
<drc> xubuntu09w: You can't just copy the iso onto a USB, it won't work.
<n-iCe> I don't use Windows either, but I have seen it works for Win.
<n-iCe> drc: what do you use
<xubuntu09w> ok, so best bet reinstall and follow the linked instructions
<drc> n-iCe: dd or unetbooting (depending on whether I'm istalling to a full or partitioned USB.
<n-iCe> drc: I mean as host OS
<drc> xubuntu09w: Yes, I would.
<n-iCe> main OS
<drc> n-iCe: Haiku
<xubuntu09w> i got nothing
<n-iCe> never heard of it
<xubuntu09w> same thing as before, just a folder and no popup options
<xubuntu09w> this is the link i'm using
<xubuntu09w> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/trusty/release/
<xubuntu09w> i'll try extracting to the usb
<drc> xubuntu09w: no
<Alexfrench> i have this too on my virtualbox
<drc> You've grabbed the iso, not you need ti burn (properly) to a dvd or usb...just copying won't work
<drc> soory about spelling...dog wants a petting :)
<xubuntu09w> wont extracting cut it? not copying?
<xubuntu09w> go get some tactile feedback :)
<drc> xubuntu09w: what OS are you using now?
<xubuntu09w> windows 7
<drc> xubuntu09w: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows  As far as I know it's current.
<Alexfrench> drc said you have to burn it on a dvd as an iso image, not to drag it to copy it
<xubuntu09w> so how do i burn?
<Alexfrench> with a dvd burner
<Alexfrench> if you have one
<xubuntu09w> i'll use the link
<n-iCe> as image
<n-iCe> to make it bootable
<drc> xubuntu09w: Here's another link...between the 2 you should be able to accomplish it.
<drc> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<xubuntu09w> fucking malware
<drc> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<xubuntu09w> and/or ads
<xubuntu09w> sry
<fscktheworld> i think you have to use that pen drive program, dont you? its been forever since ive used windows, though
<xubuntu09w> now, which link is real
<xubuntu09w> i'm trying but half the downloads are clickbait
<xubuntu09w> nope, not a real one to be seen. Moving on
<n-iCe> what=
<n-iCe> xubuntu09w: what do you want.
<drc> xubuntu09w: I have no idea what you are talking about, neither of the two links I gave have "click bait".
<fscktheworld> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<fscktheworld> yeah i didnt get that either, drc
<drc> so, therefore...I'm out.
<xubuntu09w> i'm getting this premier download manager packaged with it, at the very least
<xubuntu09w> sry for trouble, it is frustrating
<xubuntu09w> ah, that's better, finally the real link
<fscktheworld> which link did you use?
<xubuntu09w> the blue one when you scroll down on this page http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<n-iCe> why not to use unetbootin?
<xubuntu09w> beneath the walthrough
<n-iCe> don't get it
<xubuntu09w> i tried, but after it told me to reboot i forgot the next step
<fscktheworld> i think i used unetbootin when i installed my first linux distro.
<xubuntu09w> might try again
<xubuntu09w> let's see with the usb
<fscktheworld> why give up on the first try?
<fscktheworld> just re-run it
<xubuntu09w> ok
<Alexfrench> sorry it works with any distribution of linux ??
<fscktheworld> i believe so?
<fscktheworld> i think i used unetbootin to install debian on a crappy computer a friend gave me
<Alexfrench> cool one day i'll try with a new usb card
<xubuntu09w> well, i put it on the usb, and magic failed to happen. It might be because autorun was blocked by my antivirus
<xubuntu09w> i'll retry unetbootin now
<sleezio> hello, i'm having some issues with xubuntu and geforce gtx 750 ti driver....i had to download the drive from nvidia, install it, pc works fine, but if i go to settings > dsiplay, it only shows resolution of 800x600...but it's actually on 1920x1080, but since i opened display and it's set at 800x600, when i close display, it drops my res to 800x600 and when i reboot, pc doesn't acknowledge the driver i installed...also, in additional drivers, it shows
<sleezio>  nothing there, window is blank..no drivers listed...and my nvidia setting icon is missing in settings, but the link is still there, i can open nvidia settings, but when i try to close the window freezes, i have to force it closed...what am i missing to fix this?
<ali1234> use nvidia-settings
<sleezio> ali1234, the link in settings?
<ali1234> you should have installed the driver with additional drivers in the first place
<sleezio> ..not sure i follow what you're refering
<sleezio> it doesn't show any
<ali1234> if you download the driver from nvidia, you will mess up your system
<xubuntu09w> i'm downloading unetbootin to the usb drive this time, and i;ll boot from that as suggested
<sleezio> i had no choice, when i put new gtx750 card in, pc wouldn't acknowledge vidcard
<sleezio> couldn't even see bios/post
<fscktheworld> xubuntu09w - are you trying to put xubuntu on your computer?
<ali1234> how did you download the driver then?
<sleezio> downloaded it, then shut x server down, ran the nvidia bash script
<fscktheworld> im confused as to why you are putting unetbootin on the usb drive
<sleezio> a screenshot of additional drivers: http://i.imgur.com/nlDbolz.png
<ali1234> how did you do any of that if the computer would not even post?
<sleezio> i had to put old card back in, then put new one in and i saw post...entered xubuntu ..ctrl_alt_F1, logged in, stopped lightdm, ran nvidia script...everything installed fine, but display doesn't show but 800x600 res, nvidia setting is acting goofy and if i open display, it forces card to go 800x600, then pc on reboot won't recognize card(no opst on screen)
<sleezio> and as you seen in that screenshot, additional drivers don't show anything
<ali1234> you hotswapped the video card while the computer was turned on?
<sleezio> no
<ali1234> well, how do you expect it to identify the video card if it isn't plugged in?
<sleezio> when i put the old card back in and start xu, i can go to additional drivers i see the drivers as well as the 'the driver you manually installed'...so i'm guessing thats resetting the driver which enables my new card to boot next time
<ali1234> no, if your computer does not post with the video card plugged in, your video card is broken and you should return it
<sleezio> it does when the driver i installed is set current
<sleezio> but
<sleezio> if i open display in settings, it auto resets my res to 800x600...i can't pick 1920..it's not listed, so i have to reboot, when i reboot, pc doesn't recognize card again
<sleezio> so i have to put old card back in, reboot, let it reset driver, then shutdown, put new card in and boot up, it works
<ali1234> the driver has no effect on post
<sleezio> well, new card won't show post unless i put old card back in then swap again back to new
<ali1234> did you disable the onboard graphics?
<sleezio> why am i not seeing any 'additional drivers'?
<fscktheworld> shouldnt a nvidia driver already be included in the distro?
<ali1234> yes
<sleezio> my bios settings doesn't have that topion, only to choose between pci and pcie
<fscktheworld> yeah there is something wrong with the card
<ali1234> if it really doesn't post for any reason, that is faulty hardware
<sleezio> like now, i have it working
<ali1234> the only exception is if the post screen goes to the onboard video card because you didn't disable it
<sleezio> i can reboot 100000x and it boots fine
<sleezio> but if i set res different, it'll no longer see post
<fscktheworld> if it cant see any resolution its the card
<sleezio> ok, so if i were to boot from live cd, should i see 'additional drivers'?
<fscktheworld> if you boot from a live cd, do you run into the same problem?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> but of course, you can't boot ANYTHING if the computer won't post
<ali1234> not even windows
<sleezio> about to boot live now and see
<sleezio> it will see post until i change res
<sleezio> back in a few
<ali1234> that is impossible, but w/e
<fscktheworld> hahahah
<xubuntu09w> yes i am fsck
<xubuntu09w> should i just install to the hard drive or boot to the usb
<fscktheworld> install unetbootin to your hard drive and run it from there
<xubuntu09w> i tried
<fscktheworld> what does it do?
<xubuntu09w> then forgot the next step
<xubuntu09w> lol :P
<xubuntu09w> i'll retry
<fscktheworld> ok so run it again?
<xubuntu09w> affirmative!
<drc> Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results. Albert Einstein
<drc> xubuntu09w: Did you even bother to read either of the two links I sent you earlier?
<fscktheworld> drc - apparently not
<fscktheworld> unetbootin isnt that hard to use.
<sleezio> ok, i'm on live boot now, additional drivers first reads 'searching'...then 'no additional drivers found'
<sleezio> looks like it's the default nueveau driver in use at 1024
<xubuntu09w> i did, and i never got any of those windows. Hence why i'm attempting to get to that initial stage
<xubuntu09w> multitasking i'm afraid, reason it took this long
<drc> nope...totally confused again...out :(
<xubuntu09w> right
<xubuntu09w> on the final part of the unetbootin wizard, where it tells me to reboot, it instructs "After rebooting, select the UNetbootin menu entry to boot."
<xubuntu09w> i couldn't find that menu entry when i tried this last tme
<xubuntu09w> *time
<bekks> xubuntu09w: Configure your BIOS to boot from your USB device.
<xubuntu09w> i'm doing it on my hard drive
<bekks> Uhm, why? :)
<fscktheworld> aaaaaah, i thought you were doing something else
<fscktheworld> ok yeah do it on your usb
<xubuntu09w> *head desk* *10x speed* *combo breaker!*
<xubuntu09w> thanks
<xubuntu09w> keeping this here just in case
<xubuntu09w> After rebooting, select the USB boot option in the BIOS boot menu.
<xubuntu37w> sorry, my conection failed
<xubuntu37w> how do i fiddle with the bios?
<holstein> xubuntu37w: thats quite specific per machine.. there should be directions with the manufacturer.. and the hardware will need to provide support for what you are trying to do.. what are you trying to do?
<xubuntu37w> i'm trying to boot up xubunut on my usb
<holstein> xubuntu37w: you dont need the bios for that.. you can use unetbootin, or a few other tools.. that'll make a live USB
<xubuntu37w> i've installed it with unetbootin
<xubuntu37w> and it intsructed me to fiddle with the bios
<holstein> xubuntu37w: unetbootin doesnt "install", really.. it just makes the live iso's bootable from usb
<xubuntu37w> so whaddaya do?
<holstein> xubuntu37w: it depends on what im trying to accomplish
<holstein> xubuntu37w: the bios settings are per machine.. you can usually google search how to get to those settings.. and i'll just try a few.. usually, on newer hardware, you dont need to change bios settings.. but, you can just hit a key that pulls up a boot menu
<xubuntu37w> i want to install xubuntu on my windows 7 pc
<xubuntu37w> ah ty
<holstein> xubuntu37w: sure.. nothing about xubuntu or linux or ubuntu is preventing that. but, you must keep in mind, you didnt install *any* operatings sytems on that hardware. it came with windows, and you were not promised you would be able to easily install any operating system you like
<xubuntu37w> ok
<holstein> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<holstein> the first step is to get the installation media made.. then, to boot it.. then, i like to test the linux desktop on the hardware live, before installing.. i like to see if all the hardware works well, and if not, how challenging it might be to provide support for it, since that is my responsiblity
<xubuntu37w> how do i do that?
<xubuntu37w> well, first things first
<xubuntu37w> i'll restart and initialise the bios
<holstein> xubuntu37w: how do you do what? run the installation media live? there is a menu where you can choose "try it live"
<xubuntu37w> but only once you've booted right
<holstein> xubuntu37w: nothing about xubuntu or linux is suggesting you "initialize" any bios
<xubuntu37w> it's what this unetbootin is telling me
<xubuntu37w> it's a bit of a sordid tale
<holstein> xubuntu37w: yes.. once you, as following the list i gave, 1. make the installation media, and 2. boot the media, you can 3. (which is optional, but i suggested it) try it live
<holstein> xubuntu37w: no.. unetbootin is *not* suggesting you 'initialize' any bios settings
<holstein> xubuntu37w: you likely have a shortcut key that will prompt you want you would like to boot, and you dont need to change the bios settings at all
<xubuntu37w> handy
<xubuntu37w> a grub shortcut?
<holstein> xubuntu37w: you will have to either, google search about that, or ask the manufacturer, which may consider that a void of the warranty..
<holstein> xubuntu37w: no
<holstein> xubuntu37w: this is *all* before *any* operating system.. in the hardware's firmware, or bios
<xubuntu37w> ok
<holstein> xubuntu37w: i have several machines, that, at boot, they really quickly show something like "press f9 for bios f10 for boot menu"
<xubuntu37w> that's what i thought
<holstein> xubuntu37w: i press f10, in that scenario, and i get a prompt, from which, if the hardware supports it, i can choose the USB stick i made
<xubuntu37w> i'll restart and try that
<xubuntu37w> ty
<holstein> xubuntu37w: your hardware is *specific*.. that is not a blanket thing
<holstein> xubuntu37w: it may or may not be f10, or an option.. or, support usb boot, or booting of *anything*
<holstein> if the hardware manufacturer wants, they can lock it down where you cannot boot anything but what they promised you would boot when you bought it..
<xubuntu38w> Success!
<xubuntu38w> thank you drc, h something, and all others implicated!
<n-iCe> did you install xubuntu succesfyully?
<n-iCe> successfully?
<drc> Yeah Team!  And just I was girding up my loins for another attempt :)
<xubuntu367> sfs
<doren> Hi Please someone tell me which PPAs are safe to enable from these: https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev . Thanks
<brainwash> doren: hey there. did you read the PPA descriptions?
<doren> brainwash: Are they really unstable? I know some people use it
<brainwash> not necessary unstable, but you use them at your own risk
<doren> brainwash: Which ones do you think are less risky?
<brainwash> mmh, the extras ppa contains additional/new software
<brainwash> the 4.10 one can be ignored anyway (unless you are still using ubuntu 12.04)
<doren> Yea it includes some additional, neat stuff. What about Xfce 4.12?
<doren> Only Xfce 4.12 and Extras seem interesting for me
<ali1234> 4.12 isn;t released yet, it doesn't exist
<doren> ali1234: I know, but right now Xubuntu is using the development releases
<ali1234> the staging ppa is the closest you will get without building from source yourself
<ali1234> i use it, not had any problems i can remember
<brainwash> staging is basically a daily ppa
<drc> doren: I'm going ask only one question:  Do you know how to back out a ppa correctly if one of them breaks something?
<brainwash> but the question is, do you really need any of these PPAs (not including the extras PPA)?
<doren> drc: yes
<drc> If  yes, then take your pick...that answers my question :)
<doren> brainwash: Xfce 4.12 has for example a new version of whisker menu
<doren> brainwash: It will eventually get Xfce 4.12 final once it is released
<ali1234> the staging PPA is the most useful for bug reporting, i think
<brainwash> indeed
<ali1234> as in, that's what we are going to recommend testers to use
<ali1234> so if you are using it, we might pay more attention to your reports
<doren> ok, thanks guys
<xubuntu00w> I'm not sure I'm in the right place to ask this, but... I am using xubuntu dual boot with windows 7.  I think my problem has something to do with the disk names of my partitions.  I can not recognize either my scanner or cd rom drive.  Are there any resources anyone can point me to in order to learn how to configure/mount disks or other hardware?
<teaearlgraycold_> So I'm trying to dualboot Xubuntu and Win8. I've disabled fastboot and secureboot. I'm doing a custom installation as Xubuntu can't find Windows8.
<teaearlgraycold_> Can you guys let me know if this partition layout it cool?
<teaearlgraycold_> http://pastebin.com/8RpZXakP
<CyL> Hi, in Xubuntu 14.04 I have the packagepython-tk installed, but trying to import tkinter from the interactive interpreter, yelds me an error saying python could'nt find any module named tkinter
<xubuntu75w> There is someone who speak spanish, I need help!
<drc>  !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu75w> ok thanks.
<lfarnell> Hello everyone
<lfarnell> i was wondering if someone could help me with mapping keyboard shortcuts
#xubuntu 2014-11-16
<CyL> Hi, in Xubuntu 14.04 I have the package python-tk installed, but trying to import tkinter from the interactive interpreter, yelds me an error saying python could'nt find any module named tkinter
<drc> CyL: With little to no knowledge of python-tk, tkinter or interactive interpreter, I'd say that that it's trying to find find tkinter in a place where it is not.
<fscktheworld>  /clear
<fscktheworld> owobblyjosie@gmail.coms
<fscktheworld> oops
<fscktheworld> damn copy and p
<fscktheworld> aste
<fscktheworld> half copy and paste at that
<fscktheworld> back to being away
<xubuntu875> glib-critical g_slice_set_config : assertion 'syst_page_size == 0' failed
<xubuntu875> Installation stop
<xubuntu875> i'm french sorry i dont write english well
<cfhowlett> !fr | xubuntu875
<ubottu> xubuntu875: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu875> ii use ubnutu since 2004 i never seen that !!!!
<chris87l> hi@all. does anyone know how i can look up my previous bug reports unter xubuntu. in ubuntu there is a button for the previous reports ...
<chris87l> the link should be like https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/"some numers and letters"        i'm serching for this button or a method how i can find out the numerbs and letters for my system
<Alexfrench> hello all
<Ary_Mainart> Hi
<Ary_Mainart> I put Xubuntu on my kids desktop. Afrter intalling it was everything ok. But the video hardware is a Sis760., so I put a video card FX5500, but the mouse cursor just desapeared. The mouse is there, just the cursor dont. How do I fix this thing???
<brainwash> Ary_Mainart: it's gone even after a reboot?
<Ary_Mainart> even after reboot
<cfhowlett> Ary_Mainart, settings > mouse & touchpad > theme          choose something more visible
<Ary_Mainart> I have tried that
<Ary_Mainart> if I tok off the video card the mouse apeari
<brainwash> cfhowlett: something less invisible? :D
<cfhowlett> brainwash, worth a try.  the blood red theme works for me ...
<brainwash> Ary_Mainart: so the cursor is missing on the login screen too, right?
<Ary_Mainart> yup
<brainwash> sounds like a driver issue then
<brainwash> maybe it's a known issue. did you search the internet already?
<Ary_Mainart> I search but all the thing there talk about a xorg.conf
<Ary_Mainart> i try to locate this file but doesnt find
<brainwash> like http://askubuntu.com/questions/502871/invisible-mouse-on-14-04-with-nvidia-geforce4-ti-4200
<Ary_Mainart> /etc/x11/xorg.conf doesn't exist on my
<brainwash> it does not exist by default
<Ary_Mainart> i tried that site. Lets see if works
<Ary_Mainart> ;)
<Ary_Mainart> Fine
<Ary_Mainart> Thanks Guys
<Ary_Mainart> Is there any other thing i must to do???
<Ary_Mainart> I must to create a xorg.conf now??
<brainwash> Ary_Mainart: do you need a custom xorg configuration file?
<brainwash> if everything is working fine, then no I'd guess
<Ary_Mainart> I undertand. But, if the video start to presents some issues, I will need a xorg.conf, rigth?
<brainwash> maybe
<brainwash> not a question which can be easily answered
<Ary_Mainart> Ok
<Ary_Mainart> Thanks once again
<brainwash> you're welcome :)
<Ary_Mainart> cya
<xubuntu49w> hi there
<xubuntu49w> how light is xubuntu as compared to unity
<xubuntu49w> and you guys don't even have forums
<xubuntu49w> i want to try it but i just want to confirm is it properly supported
<knome> xubuntu49w, xubuntu uses the same forums as ubuntu, ubuntuforums.org
<knome> xubuntu49w, you can boot up the live DVD and see if your hardware works with it, that's the best way to test that
<knome> xubuntu49w, and if you are asking about release support length, it's 3 years for LTS releases.
<brainwash> see http://xubuntu.org/help/
<brainwash> :)
<xubuntu81w> being a windows jockey, i am having a hard time converting to xubuntu... main issue is that i cant get anything to install, am i doomed to ms forever?
<knome> xubuntu81w, define "anything", what are you trying to install?
<xubuntu81w> vlc player
<knome> xubuntu81w, how are you trying to get it installed?
<xubuntu81w> flash plug in for firefox
<xubuntu81w> tried ubuntu software center and command line
<xubuntu81w> failed this failed that... freezes up for long periods before erroring out
<knome> ok, so what kind of error messages did you get or what kind of problems did you have?
<xubuntu81w> Failed to download repository” error?
<knome> xubuntu81w, please pastebin us the error
<knome> !pastebin | xubuntu81w
<ubottu> xubuntu81w: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu81w> Failed to download package files” error?
<knome> (probably easiest to do that when you run apt-get from the command line)
<knome> please pastebin the full error
<xubuntu81w> 404 errors from command line
<xubuntu81w> will do
<vrkalak> reboot, and then ... re-install
<knome> vrkalak, please stop giving advice if you don't know what the problem is
<knome> vrkalak, this is the second time i see you give potentially bad advice without getting into the problem
<knome> vrkalak, for example, if it's a new installation, and somehow ended up in this situation automatically, reinstalling is not going to solve the problem
<xubuntu81w> new install!! yes it is
<knome> xubuntu81w, i'm still waiting for the pastebin URL so we can debug your error
<knome> without that, it's just guessing in the dark
<xubuntu81w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9044435/
<knome> xubuntu81w, you are running an unsupported version
<knome> xubuntu81w, if it's a new installation, then i'd advise simply getting the 14.04 image and reinstall with that
<xubuntu81w> oh really... well it has been 6 months since i downloaded this one
<cfhowlett> xubuntu49w, Long term support is supported for 3 years on the desktop.  non-LTS is supported for 9 months.  plan ahead.
<knome> xubuntu81w, raring ringtail has been unsupported since january 2014
<xubuntu81w> wow, i am behind then... thanks for your help, i will download the new version and start over
<cfhowlett> xubuntu81w, 14.04.1 is the current LTS
<knome> xubuntu81w, good luck, and enjoy :)
<xubuntu81w> thanks!!!   i am out
<maira> hi
<Alexfrench> hi
<Luyin> hi maijin
<Luyin> hi maira
<maira> i have two computers in my house connected by wifi network. One computer is with ubuntu 14.04 and the otherone with ubuntu 14.04. The same smb.conf is on both computers except that I change on xubuntu the netbios name and the share directories. Ubuntu sees the xubuntus share folders, but Xubuntu doesen't sees ubuntus share folder. What i need to do to solve this problem?????
<Alexfrench> have you thunar on your xubuntu ,
<maira> yup
<maira> should i try another file manager?
<Alexfrench> i am looking on google
<Alexfrench> xubuntu side it talk about thunar and ubuntu side about gigolo
<maira> install nautilus and have same problem
<Alexfrench> ah !
<Alexfrench> on xubuntu most greffons are installed
<Alexfrench> not on ubuntu it seems
<maira> how i solve my problem??
<maira> i am shure there is a config problem. just dont know what.
<Alexfrench> i am doing research lol sorry
<GridCube> maira, why are you using samba for two linux machines?
<maira> there is another way??
<maira> it is already installed that way
<maira> how do i fix?
<maira> uninstaling samba on both?
<GridCube> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Alexfrench> maybe this page will help you but you have to get it in english
<Alexfrench> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/shares-admin
<GridCube> http://www.wikihow.com/Share-Files-Between-Linux-Computers-Using-NFS
<GridCube> there are many ways that don't involve samba
<GridCube> samba is to share with windows computers
<shamurai> Anyone have experience with xubuntu on the new baytrails?
<Alexfrench> baytrails ?
<ali1234> sounds like some intel cpu architecture
<shamurai> Yeah its a low power soc. Was thinking about a fanless system.
<ali1234> should be fine.
<ali1234> Xfce doesn't use any fancy graphics stuff
<shamurai> Yeah I don't know if you remember me from Friday but I completely turned of the compositor after adding tear free option.
<ali1234> that was you?
<ali1234> who was the guy with a broken nvidia card?
<shamurai> I don't know he never came back on.
<shamurai> Looked like a UEFI issue though. Which is probably why 32bit image worked
<zacarias> Hi. Does someone here have a Macbook? I'm having trouble doing the "at" sign (I tryed different layouts).
<ali1234> oh, i know this one
<GridCube> alt-q?
<ali1234> something like that, i can't remember
<ali1234> i just remember it was really difficult
<GridCube> i shouldnt be
<zacarias> no, didn't work. f i could see the keyboard layout I would find it, maybe
<GridCube> zacarias, open onboard
<GridCube> and look at the layout dynamicaly
<GridCube> when you press keys it shows you the combinations and so
<zacarias> GridCube: Thanks. I'm going to try that (I first have to install it)
<GridCube> its already installed
<zacarias> Another question: my window borders have always the same awful aspect: always blue, with very ugly maximize, close and minimize buttons, no matter what I chose in the appearance->style settings (which curently is the "Greybird" theme). Any help?
<holstein> zacarias: http://xfce-look.org/ ..try and ask for specifics..
<knome> zacarias, you can change your window manager theme under settings -> window manager as described in the documentation
<GTB3NW> is there a known issue with software center randomly uninstalling recently? -.-
<xubuntu49i> hello
#xubuntu 2015-11-09
<hoodedice> <hoodedice> so I pressed the del button by mistake while highlighting a folder
<hoodedice> <hoodedice> and now it tells me that "Items in the trash may not be modified"
<hoodedice> <hoodedice> what does this mean? Xubuntu 15.05
<hoodedice> when I'm trying to restore the folder, yes
<Marcio_M> Good day. New xubuntu user here. On my xubuntu machine can´t open libreoffice files saved on a samba file server over the network. When I double-clicks on thunar over a .ods or .odt file on a samba share, Libreoffice splash screens appears for some seconds, but just disappears after that. What can I do?
<nikow> Try start it from console.
<nikow> Console will tell you what is wrong.
<MarcioMM> Good day, let me repost my question since I had to change IRC client...
<MarcioMM> Good day. New xubuntu user here. On my xubuntu machine I can´t open  libreoffice files saved on a samba file server over the network. When I  double-clicks on thunar over a .ods or .odt file on a samba share,  Libreoffice splash screens appears for some seconds, but just disappears  after that. What can I do?
<MarcioMM> [[[ Ok.. I have just left from the other cliente (but I am still here waiting for a response. Thanks ]]]
<genius3000> MarcioMM: in case you missed it:
<genius3000> <nikow> Try start it from console.
<genius3000> <nikow> Console will tell you what is wrong.
<MarcioMM> ok.. let me try it
<MarcioMM> genius3000: I have tried using "lowriter"
<MarcioMM> genius3000: I get the following messages "javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment!" and "Warning: failed to read path from javaldx"
<MarcioMM> And then... Writer opens. So I click on file > open, choose the file on the samba share and... nothing happens... No file is opened. No message on terminal.
<MarcioMM> sergio-br só pode ser brasileiro
<MarcioMM> Every other kind of file opens correctly from the samba share: pfd, png, and so on. But not libreoffice files. So I believe it´s something about Libreoffice itself.
<Walliski> What happens if you open libre office, then click open from the menus and browse the file?
<MarcioMM> Nothing happens. It is lile if I had not clicked on anything.
<MarcioMM> I mean.. it's like if I had not clicked on anything
<Walliski> When googling I find a couple of similar problems, but not sure how up-to-date they are... Most of them are from 2014 or older
<MarcioMM> xubuntu-desktop-15-10 here. Installed yesterday
<Walliski> Which version of LibreOffice do you have?
<MarcioMM> By the way... it is running on VirtualBox as a guest
<MarcioMM> The original one that came with xubuntu-15.10
<MarcioMM> 5.0.2.2
<MarcioMM> Xubuntu is on a Virtual Machine. Virtualbox 5.0.8 host on Windows 10. Xubuntu-15-10-desktop guest.
<Walliski> Cant really help much, maybe someone else can, but here seems to be a guy with similar problem: https://www.reddit.com/r/libreoffice/comments/3ij405/libreoffice_cannot_open_files_on_a_network/
<MarcioMM> Gonna read
<MarcioMM> My samba share is on a ubuntu 14.04 server machine
<MarcioMM> My windows machines use it everyday with OpenOffice
<MarcioMM> Ok... I have made this now...
<MarcioMM> mount -t cifs -o username=***,password=f***, //server-ip/share /mnt/samba
<MarcioMM> cd /mnt/samba/myfolder
<MarcioMM> (all of this as superuser)
<MarcioMM> lowriter -o myfile.odt
<MarcioMM> and IT WORKED
<MarcioMM> I am a Linux newbie
<MarcioMM> But... thunar won't me let into /mnt/samba because, I believe, it owned by root
<MarcioMM> I need to let something very simple to my users
<MarcioMM> They don't know Linux at all
<MarcioMM> xubuntu will be the way
<MarcioMM> Changing permissions or ownership on /mnt/samba could solve this question, now???
<MarcioMM> What permissions should I set?
<knome> MarcioMM, you should look into adding the share into /etc/fstab if you want to make it available for all
<MarcioMM> Someone is suggesting on the link passed by Walliski that installing libreoffice-gnome solved all the question. Will this install the whole gnome stuff in xubuntu???
<MarcioMM> knome: ok... I will try it
 * xubuntu790 slaps BytesAndCoffee around a bit with a large fishbot
<bazhang> !ot | xubuntu790
<ubottu> xubuntu790: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<user_noop>  hello, there. I did a fresh installation of xubuntu 15.10.  In the upper left corner i saw wiskermenu. But i didn't find the Libreoffice Draw and Imrpess inside. Writer and Calc are almost there? Something wrong? What to do?
#xubuntu 2015-11-10
<Troller> I  have a virus Exe here with me anyone knows a way to read what the virus does?
<knome> Troller, no.
<Troller> =(
<totus> hello
<totus> how do you do?
<totus> I was trying to make it work under xubuntu 15.10
<xubuntu162> How do I enable adobe flash on mozilla so I can video chat?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Which website are you using?
<xubuntu162> teledoc
<xubuntu162> teladoc
<JohnnyComeL8ly> xubuntu162, Ok.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> xubuntu162, have you tried using html5 options?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> (Those are preferable.)
<xubuntu162> I'm afraid I am super new to Linux and don't know much
<xubuntu162> sry
<xubuntu162> html5?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Hey, at least you are here!
<JohnnyComeL8ly> :-)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> 5th version of HTML
<xubuntu162> yeah, trying to learn
<xubuntu162> How do I check my version?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Just a min. Have to take care of something.  (You don't have to check your version.)
<xubuntu162> ah... k. Thanks for helping
<xubuntu162> tried to get adobe download but I can't remember how to get stuff. I need practice :/
<JohnnyComeL8ly> xubuntu162, I'm back.
<xubuntu162> oh hey
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Long time no chat, huh?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> ;-P
<xubuntu162> Oh, you have no idea
<xubuntu162> I haven't IRC chatted since the 90's
<xubuntu162> Was a Windows guy all the way up until 2 months ago
<xubuntu162> had a buddy at work install Linux on this laptop
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Cool!
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Ok, this should get you started. http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<xubuntu162> still trying to remember how to download stuff/make stuff work
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I did this, but I don't use Flash for 98% of what I do.
<xubuntu162> got it... I am only trying to use it this once for a doctor consult
<xubuntu162> in 40 min
<JohnnyComeL8ly> This should only take 10 min max.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> xubuntu162, what step are you on?
<xubuntu162> Just reading where it says it won't work for Firefox users
<xubuntu162> ???
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Ah, but it does. ;-)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> fresh player is a wrapper for pepperflash.
<Unit193> In Ubuntu wily+, browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash+adobe-flashplugin
<JohnnyComeL8ly> xubuntu162, just scroll down to "1. Install Fresh Player Plugin in Ubuntu (via PPA), by using the following commands:"
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Unit193, I'm not sure what you mean.
<Unit193> !info browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<Unit193> !info adobe-flashplugin partner
<ubottu> browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash (source: freshplayerplugin): PPAPI-host NPAPI-plugin adapter for pepperflash. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1 (wily), package size 218 kB, installed size 611 kB
<ubottu> adobe-flashplugin (source: adobe-flashplugin): Adobe Flash Player plugin. In component main, is optional. Version 1:20151016.2-0vivid1 (partner), package size 9228 kB, installed size 31306 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Unit193> That is to say, just get the packages from the real repos, don't use PPAs for what you already can install.
<xubuntu162> OK I just put it into my termial and it said it worked?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Oh, I see now.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I made a booboo.
<Unit193> (I don't like webupd8 PPAs, quantity over quality.)
<xubuntu162> ?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> xubuntu162, Um, just use "sudo apt-get remove freshplayerplugin"
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Then, "sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8"
<JohnnyComeL8ly> And then, "sudo apt update"
<xubuntu162> unable to locate package freshplayer
<JohnnyComeL8ly> and finally, "sudo apt install browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash"
<JohnnyComeL8ly> xubuntu162, I have to go... mom says.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> :-}
<xubuntu162>  Unable to locate package browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<Guest11563> can someone her help me with an wireless internet issue?
<xubuntu162> Oh... Bye Johnny
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Unit193, did xubuntu162 get help?
<Unit193> JohnnyComeL8ly: He quit shortly after you did.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Oh, bummer.
<nikolam> Hmm, seems like pulseaudio , init and indicator-sound does not die after user logout (Was logged in via Teamviewer)
<nikolam> aptitud eupdate says: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nikolam> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<nikolam> aand there is apt-get having a lock on /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<nikolam> I can only guess apt=get got frozen because user was doing standby instead of shutting down
<nikolam> That machine has problems shutting down
<Unit193> Or cron'd apt-get update.
<nikolam> it wasn't doing anythin gon top
<nikolam> hmm, aptitude update says.. connecting to archive.ubuntu.com .. and stays there...
<nikolam> same with apt-get update, it says connecting to archive.ubuntu.com , finds IP and just holds there...
<nikolam> it continued now
<nikolam> low speed but..
<Unit193> Use a local mirror?
<nikolam> I sort of remember setting main server intensionally
<nikolam> local mirror used to be not in sync in previous years and that caused problems
<nikolam> now holding again on aptitude update on archive.ubutu.com...
<Unit193> I use us.archive.ubuntu.com for example.
<flocculant> I use main - which is about 80 miles from me - it's slow as molasses today
<nikolam> I know I change it to main, because local mirror kept not being in sync in previous years for some reason
<flocculant> so it *might* well just be slow atm
<nikolam> ofc
<Unit193> nikolam: Ah, wasn't sure if you meant the Canonical or public mirror.
<nikolam> I am not sure if regional/national mirrors ara managed by canonical, I think they are not
<Unit193> The ones that have *.archive.ubuntu.com certainly are, for example the us one is: AS41231 Canonical Ltd  in Boston.
<nikolam> I used to have bad experiences with amny users with locals Serbian mirror in years before, people used to end up in weird and broken package states so I started recommending uing main one
<nikolam> worth checking out on LoCo etc
<Unit193> There's also local mirrors: http://mirrors.ubuntu.com/ and status info: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<nikolam> yeah, there seems to be no national mirror Atm, it points to Brasil mirror
<nikolam> Huh interesting , it does not want to shutdown with sudo shutdown -P now
<nikolam> it just doesnt shuts down..
<declow> Hey can anyone help me understand whats going on wih my laptop. I've have been using xubuntu 15.10 on my laptop for a week or so. But after a update nothing worked. Drivers for wifi was gone usb did not work. My GPU drivers was gone but removeing the linux kernel 4.2.0.17 and going back to 3.19 fixed all of this. Any idea what the problem might be?
<knome> declow, sounds like either the drivers or your hardware do not work with the newer kernel - just use the old one
<declow> Okay it's kinda strange I have never had a problem like this before. But whatever I will just keep using 3.19 then
<RQ> hi! I have a problem, and hope that it can be helped. In XFCE power manager, I have set the system to ask me what to do when I press the power button. It works, but there's an ugly exception: if my screen is locked when I press the button, the system just shuts down. Is there a way to disable this misbehavior?
<pjotter> I recently upgraded form xfce 4.10 to 4.12 in 14.04. But now some applications (especially the dialogs) seem to have some kind of weird black and white theme. Does anyone know what is up with that?
<cfhowlett> pjotter, try a different theme;
<pjotter> I already did. The black and white theme stays the same.
<pjotter> I observe this behaviour in mousepad for instance. If I open the open dialog, all icons are suddenly black and white.
<RQ> screenshots are welcome :)
<pjotter> RQ: where can I upload the screenshot?
<yoLo_> hello
<yoLo_> i need help with something
<yoLo_> i have a 20GB space
<yoLo_> i'm trying to install ubuntu but i get a No root file system is defined
<yoLo_> the space was 120GB and i allocated 20GB for ubuntu which is now marked as free space
<evandrojr> I use SUPER key (windows key) to pop up the whisker menu. However, when I use SUPER + F it will also open thunar and the whisker menu at the same time. It would be better to open just thunar.
<evandrojr> Is there a way to fix that behavior?
<flocculant> evandrojr: perhaps do what I do - I have whisker open with Super Right
<evandrojr> That is a nice workaround, but is not the ideal solution :(
<flocculant> possibly not - not sure how you're going to tell the system that Super is only Super if you don't use another key - or the reverse of that
<flocculant> wait and see if someone else can tell you how to do that
<evandrojr> Thanks flocculant!
<flocculant> welcome - ftr - I scratched my head with that for a while :)
<evandrojr> I will save my brain and use your workaround
<flocculant> heh
<evandrojr> I developed a ruby script that monitors a directory for mkv avi and mp4 files. When a new file arrives it will download the subtitles in ANY different languages for that movie and make a symlink for your favorite language.
<evandrojr> The only thing is that it does not work when I add it to session / start programs . I will have to add it to my rc.local
<evandrojr> Does anyone has a clue it does not work when I set it at  session / start programs?
<evandrojr> Does it log somewhere?
<Dezponia> So help me out with some confirmation bias here guys. I've been tasked by work to setup a bunch of old computers with GNU/Linux for a charity. The machines are of varying age and performance but most are from the Vista/early win7 days. They should preferably have the same distro on them so the people using them only need to learn 1 system. They must be easy to maintain for years since no one with much GNU/Linux experiance can be
<Dezponia> expected to help them out (often). So far I'm think Xubuntu might be a good fit since it should be a solid base with an LTS release and still fit the more light weight machines.
<knome> about what level of resources the machines have?
<Dezponia> 1-2GB RAM, Atoms, Pentiums (from the core 2 era), Core 2 Duos and one Core i5 that I belive is from the sandybridge generation (havent had time to look over that machine yet)
<Dezponia> So quite a wide range of hardware. One of them is the original ASUS EeePC I think
<knome> some of the eeepc's at least would struggle with xubuntu
<Dezponia> There are some others I havent had time to look over as well but in that range
<knome> or at least, wouldn't be very comfortable to use
<Dezponia> knome: Well thats the bottom of the spectrum, everything else should be faster so if one of them is a big slow I think people can live with it
<Dezponia> is a bit*
<knome> if you have 1GB+ RAM, then it should be pretty good
<Dezponia> Its probably more important to have a unified experiance
<Dezponia> I think they all do
<knome> yeah, i agree, i've just used an eeepc with xubuntu, and that wasn't fun
<knome> when are you about to set them up?
<Dezponia> Pretty much whenever I get a free timeslot at work or if I feel like doing it at my free time (its a fun project and work is not charging them for it anyway). I took a few of them home with me to look over today and get started so hopefully right now
<knome> if you are about to use xubuntu, then i'd wait until 16.04 is out if possible
<knome> that's in 5 months
<Dezponia> knome: Yeah I figured :P
<knome> i understand that might be a bit too much...
<knome> 14.04 is only supported until 2017, so you have about 1,5 years with it
<Dezponia> knome: And yeah I was sort of hoping to have a fresh LTS to work with but thats not going to happen I think. They need the machines sort of soon at least
<knome> right...
<Dezponia> Also I've noticed a problematic behavior on earlier machines I've setup with Xubuntu in the past. Old kernels are not removed if the machine is set to auto-update which tends to fill their /boot and make them unable to install or upgrade anything. Thats a real usability problem
<Dezponia> Thats not really inspiring confidence in setting them up for extended periods without someone familiar with the system to fix that
<mrkramps> Dezponia, you may setup a cron job for handling this issue
<Dezponia> mrkramps: Yeah I can, just seems to be such an obvious oversight. I've never seen any other distro do that except Ubuntu :P
<mrkramps> but you're right, they should finally provide a solution for old kernels
<knome> http://askubuntu.com/questions/345588/what-is-the-safest-way-to-clean-up-boot-partition/430944#430944 <- at the end of that comment, see the part about unattended upgrades and the apt config
<Dezponia> knome: The tip at the bottom there looks to be what I'm after for this scenario. Thanks!
<knome> of course, as always, note that this might introduce other problems...
<Dezponia> knome: Whats the worse that can happen? :P
<Dezponia> knome: Nah but i know. At least this COULD cause problems while the /boot 100% issue WILL happen without it
<Dezponia> So pick your poison I guess :)
<flocculant> Dezponia: the /boot issue only affects if you use encrypted iirc - not sure if you're doing that
<flocculant> it uses an ext2 partition for /boot
<Dezponia> flocculant: I dont encrypt. Still happening
<flocculant> perhaps it's lvm that does it then
<Dezponia> flocculant: Whats supposed to happen? I just using the auto partioning for those installs
<flocculant> ok - so it's not the /boot with encrypt and/or lvm then :)
<flocculant> that's where /boot is set to ~260Mb
<knome> Dezponia, i don't know; if i knew, then that could be probably be avoided and we didn't need disclaimers like this :)
<Sid__> hello team
<Sid__> happy diwali
<Sid__> need a small help
<Sid__> with Xubuntu on Virtual machine
<Sid__> VirtualBox is the tool i am using
<Sid__> and i am not able to connect my USB external disk
<Sid__> getting error verr_PDM_NO_USB_PORTS
<Sid__> please advise
<Sid__> thank you
<mrkramps> usb access enabled in vbox?
<Sid__> yes,
<Sid__> i have added the virtual box addons
<mrkramps> is it usb 3.0?
<Sid__> and there are 3 options, USB 1.1, USB 2.0 and USB 3.0
<Sid__> i selected 2.0
<Sid__> as my laptop doesn't have 3.0 ports
<mrkramps> guest additions installed?
<Sid__> i followed this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xoHpIMPbIc
<Sid__> if that's what u are reffering to.
<mrkramps> exactly
<mrkramps> how many usb devices are connected?
<Sid__> well
<Sid__> if i go to my VM -> Devices -> USB -> there are 4 which are shown
<Sid__> 2 unknown devices, 1 External disk and 1 2.4G wireless mouse receiver
<Sid__> is there anymore information required, please advise and i will do my best to get it
<mrkramps> hm, strange … the error message is about no finding a free usb port, but afaik the limit is greater than 4 (8? 12? or something)
<mrkramps> usb hub in use?
<Sid__> i need some guidence to find this info :(
<mrkramps> a usb hub is just a simple device to attach multiple devices to one usb port … like a switch
<mrkramps> so i guess, you're not using one ^^
<Sid__> well no
<Sid__> i like to keep things simple, :D
<mrkramps> Sid__, but your host system is recognizing the usb disk?
<Sid__> yes, but once i select VM -> Devices -> USB -> external disk
<Sid__> it doesn't show in my computer
<Sid__> screen
<mrkramps> what kind of host system - in terms of operating system - are you running?
<Sid__> windows 7 64 bit
<Sid__> Guest Xubuntu wily version
<mrkramps> Sid__, have you tested other usb devices? like a storage stick?
<Sid__> hmm
<Sid__> let me check and get back @ you
<Sid__> right now the guest OS is switched off.
<Sid__> is there some setting u want me to change?
<mrkramps> actually not
<mrkramps> you boot the guest an try if it recognize other usb devices
<Sid__> doing that
<Sid__> will advise shortly
<Sid__> USB pen drive worked
<Sid__> USB external Hard disk didn't :(
<mrkramps> ok, so it is not a general issue
<mrkramps> enable the usb 3.0 support, reboot guest and connect the external drive
<Sid__> ok
<Sid__> Also i realized 2 other issues... 1) screen resolution isn't 1366*768
<Sid__> 2) no sound
<Sid__> let me complete this usb issue
<Sid__> GOD BLESS UR SOUL!!! IT worked
<Sid__> i realized the case was USB 3.0
<Sid__> hence the issue
<Sid__> USB is working
<Sid__> Yay!!!!
<Sid__> :D
<Sid__> now the other 2 issues.. screen resolution and No sound
<Sid__> :(
<knome> Sid__, i'm rejoicing with you, but please do not use enter as punctuation
<Sid__> Understood..
<Sid__> I am using IRC first time in my life. so sorry for any trouble caused. will remember this.
<knome> no problem
<knome> did you install the guest additions? after you did that, you can change your resolution to what you wish
<Sid__> i did install the guest addition tools.. by following the steps in this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xoHpIMPbIc
<Sid__> I am seeing all the resolutions except 1366*768
<knome> why do you need that exact resolution?
<Sid__> full screen according to my laptop resolution
<knome> why don't you just maximise the virtualbox window?
<Sid__> it isn't the full screen. Maximizing has 2 grey vertical bars
<Sid__> maximizing the virtualbox i mean
<knome> then go into the full screen mode
<mrkramps> Sid__, how much video memory is assigned for the guest os?
<Sid__> 128 MB
<Sid__> full
<mrkramps> ok, should be enough then
<Sid__> hmm.. i am trying re-install the guest additions
<Sid__> maybe i might have missed a step or two
<mrkramps> Sid__, reinstall from command and check for errors
<mrkramps> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-x11
<mrkramps> sudo apt-get install --reinstall virtualbox-guest-x11
<mrkramps> sry
<Sid__> first command let me know that it is already  the newest version
<Sid__> second command gave a warning. warning message - start and stop actions are no longer supported; falling back to defaults
<mrkramps> but the second command reinstalled the package?
<Sid__> it unpacked the package, processed some triggers and then gave me the aforementioned warning..
<Sid__> and waiting for me to give commands
<Sid__> my VM has come with a guest Additions ISO file. which i can mount. is there any thing i can do to use that to install guest additions on my Xubuntu
<mrkramps> Sid__, reboot guest os and check if there's any improvement
<Sid__> ok, mrkramps
<mrkramps> then you may either try the guest additions from the iso file or try to add a custom resolution
<Sid__> hmm
<Sid__> i noticed that when i am starting my Guest os (Xubuntu) i am getting error "VBoxClient : Failed to connect to the virtualBox kernel service, rc=VERR_ACCESS_DENIED'
<Sid__> could this be the cause?
<dragon76> hello
<dragon76> o
<mrkramps> Sid__, probably you could try running the virtualbox client on windows host as administrator
<Sid__> hmm.. let me try that
<mrkramps> Sid__, otherwise try https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#idp47384986692304
<mrkramps> and always reboot the guest os to apply the changes
<Sid__> i always power off the guest OS
<Sid__> anyways logining as admin didn't help
<Sid__> as it is showing the same issues
<dragon76> how to connect to this IRC channel via Pidgin? What's server name?
<Sid__> however, i am seeing a CD icon on my xubuntu desktop
<Sid__> and i am hoping this will solve the guest additions installation problem
<Pici> dragon76: chat.freenode.net, but be warned, pidgin is not a good irc client.
<Sid__> only thing i am not understanding is how to execute the installtion from that CD..
<mrkramps> dragon76, the name of the server you want to connect to
<mrkramps> dragon76, use irc.freenode.net to connect to this netwerk we are currently on
<dragon76> thanks!
<mrkramps> Sid__, afaik you have to start cd installation of guest additions from the command line
<Sid__> well
<Sid__> i managed to get it executing. i will update u guys..thank you
<mrkramps> ok
<dragon761> Thanks, mrkramps
<dragon761> it's work
<Sid__> it seems i was in the wrong directory...
<dragon761> I like xubuntu much more and more :)
<Sid__> i want to learn more about it :) and I hope i will be able enough to contribute to this community
<mrkramps> Sid__, concerning your sound card you may also try another virtual hardware from the audio settings
<Sid__> Yes, now the issue of resolution is done..
<Sid__> now to the sound. let me check what are the options presented by the Virtualbox
<dragon761> how to remove application from Sound menu in task bar? gmusicbrowser exactly
<r007> hy guys im new
<dragon761> hi! me too :)
<dragon761> and other guys look at us and make LOL :)
<Sid__> Ok Host audio driver options are Null Audio Driver & Windows DirectSound...... Audio Controller Options are Intel HD Audio, ICH AC97, SoundBlaster 16
<Sid__> currently i am using Windows DirectSound and Intel HD Audio
<Sid__> combination
<r00d> hay @dragon761 :) nice
<Sid__> ok this combination is working
<Sid__> Thank you mrKramps. u are the best :) greetings from India and happy diwali..
<mrkramps> you'Re welcome!
<noodleslurp> hello.  while trying to install trillian in xubuntu 15.10, I have these unmet dependencies.  http://pastebin.com/xCWkyuCm  it worked in 15.04, should I just wait for it to be updated or something?
<Sid__> BTW a quick question, u know how to remove the gmusicbrowser from the sound icon? like when i click it. it is present there
<drc> Sid__: Do you just want to remove GMB from the menu, or do you not use it/use something else?
<r00d> can i play dota 2 on xubuntu ?
<Sid__> remove it completely
<Sid__> and from the menu
<drc> Sid__: Un-installing it should remove it from the menu (did on my machine)
<Noskcaj> r00d, yes
<Sid__> hmm.. I did uninstall but it is still present. may be a reboot will work :) let me check and advise
<drc> maybe just a logout?
<Sid__> too late :P ... i am almost finished the restart process
<Sid__> AH! now the GMP is not there
<Sid__> thank you
<drc> np, enjoy
<r00d> Noskcaj : what i need wine for that ?
<Noskcaj> r00d, no, dota will run on windows, linux, or OSX
<r00d> Noskcaj : wow its great i can play dota again :) thanks
<joeberardis> hello?
<Dezponia> How is multimedia support in xubuntu out of the box (with the extra "fluendo mp3" box ticked during install). Anything more that should be added post-install to give it "complete" multimedia support?
<drc> Dezponia: I haven't found anything I wanted to play (audio or video) that I need anything extra.  No saying there aren't, I just never needed anything else.
<drc> But if you don't want to do it that way you could just wait until after and install xubuntu restricted extras, that works also.
<Dezponia> drc: Cursory glance at the installed gstreamer packages suggests the support is pretty fully fledged
<Dezponia> Now I just need to load these machines up with a decent selection of free kid friendly games from the repos
<drc> Sounds like a plan.
<mrkramps> secret maryo chronicles
<Orioa> i was wondering if anyone could tell why i have an issue
<Orioa> the problem is when i disable my onboard monitor i get a funky box near wereever my mouse is
#xubuntu 2015-11-11
<r00d> anyone succes install virtualbox ?
<knome> r00d, why not ask the real question about your problem?
<mrkramps> several times, yes
<r00d> i have problem like this http://s12.postimg.org/7mikz2wp9/Screenshot_2222_17_16_45.png
<akxwi_dave> same here, infact this version of xubuntu I am on is on Virtual box
<r00d> anyone have have problem like that ?
<rinse_and_repeat> r00d i hate to ask the obvious but did you try to run said command as root?
<r00d> rinse_and_repeat , yah, i run as root but error like that
<r00d> if install have error "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.19.0-33-generic (x86_64)"
<wiredfool> I'm running xubuntu 14.04, was wondering if there was a snap to thirds command/key combo.  Not finding it in google.  I've got the left/right/top/bottom halfs going, but thirds would be better on the big monitor.
<mrkramps> wiredfool, there is not
<mrkramps> but you may set up a script solution with wmctrl
<xubuntu34w> hola
<xubuntu34w> alguien me puede ayudar con el wine
<xubuntu34w> hi
<xubuntu34w> i need help with wine
<xubuntu34w> hello
<wiredfool> mrkramps: wmctrl looks like it would get part of the way there
<wiredfool> but it's missing a couple of bits, like frontmost or focused window, and it looks like I'd need to get the screen size elsewhere.
<wiredfool> probably would have to get the screen sizes from xrandr
<ben___> yo
<ben___> im just installing atm
<ben___> for the first time
<ben___> what can i expect?
<ben___> I thought this was gonna be a shitty fork at first but my friend showed me his desktop and it looks amazing
<sparr> the network manager tool keeps forgetting the password to my wifi. it remembers for 5-10 connections, then randomly I find it asking again when I connect, after which it refuses to remember until I go manually edit the connection details while offline. How can I stop this?
<bytesaber> what governs xfce wallpaper and background color/gradient?  I replaced my old user home dir, rebooted.  All my icons and settings were back, but my wallpaper and gradient were stock.
 * xubuntu160 slaps bytesaber around a bit with a large fishbot
<Orioa> would anyone have any suggestions on how i can fix an issue
<mrkramps> Orioa, pretty much depends on the issue …
<Orioa> everytime i disable my onboard monitor i get a funky block near my mouse
<mrkramps> graphics card and driver in use?
<Orioa> nvidia is the card and yes the driver is being used
<mrkramps> sry, want to know which driver is in use. nvidia or nouveau?
<Orioa> nvidia
<Orioa> nvidia legacy binary driver-version 304.128 from nvidia-304(proprietary tested)
<mrkramps> Orioa, from what i read you can try using a different driver version, another cursor theme or try using the nvidia driver with SWCursor
<mrkramps> seems to bee some kind or more or less common issue with the nvidia driver in the last years
<Orioa> k ty
<Orioa> be back in a few
<Orioa> i changed the driver i think maybe that was the issue
<xubuntu97d> can we upgrade i didn't succede
#xubuntu 2015-11-12
<xubuntu36w> HI, I messed up with the visudo command and now my system doesn't recognize my user account as being a sudoer, when I try to su to root it isn't accepting the password I thought I used.  I tried to boot to recovery mode but when I choose root from the recovery menu it prompts me to enter the root password to proceed or I have to use CTRL-D to boot normally.
<xubuntu36w> I tried editing the grub boot using the old method of invoking the menu, editing the linuz line by adding single to the end but that doesn't work either.
<xubuntu36w> Is there anything I can do short of booting to a USB key?
<xubuntu36w> I'm using xubuntu 15.10
<anal0g> I'm having an odd issue where my computer "lags" for a few seconds every now and then,  causing everything I type to be delayed. I can still move my mouse but clicking windows also gets delayed. Any clue about how to debug this? I'm trying to use something like htop to see if any processes are spiking and using all my CPU, but htop itself also stops updating
<anal0g> during that lag.
<nils17> hi. xfce4-terminal --working-directory=/tmp leads me not to /tmp but to home-folder.. what could be wwrong?
<Guest21326> i need help
<cfhowlett> !help | Guest21326
<ubottu> Guest21326: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu21w> Hi friends! Can anyone tell me how to upgrade from xubuntu 15.04 to 15.10 via terminal. I'v tried several times but it seems I have problems with some servers. Thanks!
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | xubuntu21w
<ubottu> xubuntu21w: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xubuntu786> how do I use create keyboard shortcuts to control volume?
<xubuntu786> I'm in the keyboard app, and I clicked on add
<gabkdlly> xubuntu786: The keyboard app allows you to map keys to arbitrary commands, so is you question how to change volume on the commandline ?
<RFleming> Greetings!
<RFleming> I'm having issues with the lightdm greeter on my Lenovo laptop
<RFleming> On my virtual machine, lightdm takes the wallpaper of the user highlighted for login, but on my laptop (using nouveau) it briefly shows that wallpaper, then flashes to the default wallpaper
<RFleming> If I change the greeters wallpaper, then it flashes the users wallpaper first, then a white backgrounda appears.
<RFleming> if I switch it to use the nVidia driver, it works as expected.
<RFleming> I don't know if this is a nouveau issue, or a greeter issue
<gabkdlly> xubuntu786: pactl is a command that might help you, check out its man page.
<tekgeek> I have a question about making a program start up with the computer. on another one of my computers in KDE I can open up  user/.kde/autostart and just drop my krfb.desktop icon in that folder and it starts with KDE.  I have been trying to do the same with an xfce distro based on xubuntu. I attempted to drop the icon into user/.config/autostart but it doesn't start up with xfce
<tekgeek> I am just trying to get krfb (vnc) to start up with the OS
<genius3000> tekgeek: You can add it under the Session and Startup-> Application Autostart
<drc> tekgeek: Try Settings>Sessions and Startup.
<drc> Applications Autostart
<tekgeek> yea I have seen that as well krfb is in the list and checked but still won't start up with the OS.   or it will not allow me to connect via vnc I have to go to the computer and start it
<tekgeek> the command listed under that is   http://i.imgur.com/YOg5QQH.jpg
<tekgeek> oops wrong thing
<genius3000> It may not start until you login, using that.
<tekgeek> krfb -caption %c %i
<genius3000> You could add it to crontab for root, '@reboot'
<genius3000> Sorry, for any user if that works.
<tekgeek> I have searched for a couple weeks now to get it running so I can just log in from anywhere in the house... I have 15 computers running and I like to have access from anywhere
<tekgeek> basically it looks like it should just work.
<genius3000> Could also add it as a service, startup script with your init system.
<tekgeek>  /etc/xdg/autostart is another place that has startup programs.
<sam_> hello
<hexhaxtron> I just installed Xubuntu but it doesn't boot. GRUB is working but when pressing Enter I get: error: symbol grub_efi_secure_boot not found
<hexhaxtron> Any ideas?
<genii> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<hexhaxtron> genii, where is boot-repair?
<flocculant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<xubuntu38w> Hello everyone. I've got a question about dual booting vs running a virtual machine
<xubuntu38w> I've been windows free for 6ish months now and everything is going great
<xubuntu38w> However, there is certain windows only software that I need to run for school
<mrkramps> xubuntu38w, depends on your system's specs
<xubuntu38w> If i want to use windows at the most minimal level (only to run a few programs), should I use a virtual machine rather than dual booting
<xubuntu38w> dell latitude laptop (e7440), intel core i5, 500gb hdd, 8gb ram
<xubuntu38w> currently running xubuntu 15.10
<mrkramps> give it a try
<mrkramps> i would always recommend VM over dual booting
<mrkramps> especially if it is for a single programm only
<mrkramps> xubuntu38w, have you already checked if it works with wine?
<xubuntu38w> one of the programs I'm looking to use is EAC (exact audio copy), which is used for ripping CDs. Will I run into mounting issues if this is used in a VM?
<xubuntu38w> It does work with wine, but I do not wish to use wine
<xubuntu38w> I use an external USB cd drive
<mrkramps> shoudl work
<mrkramps> but do not tell me you're installing windows for a cd ripper
<xubuntu38w> EAC is the best program for providing error free rips
<xubuntu38w> there is no linux  equivalent that is as good
<xubuntu38w> as EAC
<knome> i use asunder and have had no problems
<xubuntu38w> I've looked into rubyripper, but it's not as advanced and I'm pretty sure development has ended for it
<mrkramps> true, 2014-03-10
<xubuntu38w> is asunder still being supported/developed?
<xubuntu38w> I'll have to see how it compares in terms of capability
<knome> asunder is very basic, but it has no problems with ripping
<knome> i do the final tagging of my audio files with my media manager anyway
<xubuntu38w> Do you use it for ripping to lossless?
<knome> no, but you can do that too
<xubuntu38w> Anyone have an idea as to how much space windows 7 will take up?
<xubuntu38w> with a dual boot configuration
<xubuntu38w> i may even go with xp
<Unit193> Thought Windows took 10-15GB, base system?
<knome> xubuntu38w, you should ask ##windows
<xubuntu38w> I will do that, thanks
<xubuntu11w> Hi how can I check my computer for any hardware errors or failures?
<mrkramps> xubuntu11w, check the log files
<mrkramps> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<mrkramps> and have an eye on your disk health https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<xubuntu11w> mrkramps My computer is having a problem where the internet keeps disconnecting. I use a wireless adapter to connect to the internet. And my computer has freeze because of this issue. In syslog it says error 4 networkmanager
<mrkramps> xubuntu11w, just a guess, but sound like driver issue then
<mrkramps> xubuntu11w, what kind of wifi chipset is the adapter using
#xubuntu 2015-11-13
<xubuntu11w> How do I check that?
<mrkramps> lscpi | grep Network
<xubuntu11w> command not found
<genii> or pastebin the results of sudo lshw -C Network
<mrkramps> sry
<knome> ^ lspci ...
<mrkramps> lspci | grep Network
<xubuntu11w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13243161/
<xubuntu11w> lspci | grep Network didnt do anything?
<xubuntu11w> yes
<xubuntu11w> oops ignore yes"
<genii> Man, I have never seen output from lshw like that for a wireless device
<xubuntu11w> xD
<xubuntu11w> im going to assume it hardware issue than?
<genii> Looks like it's trying to use rt2800usb driver though
<mrkramps> argh … stupid me
<mrkramps> too tired, sry
<xubuntu11w> it okay mrkramps
<genii> xubuntu11w: Is this thing inside your machine, or plugged into a USB port?
<xubuntu11w> usb port'
<mrkramps> finding an usb adapter is quite impossible searchin pci devices :S
<mrkramps> xubuntu11w, the output of `lsusb` is what i was looking for
<xubuntu11w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13243238/
<mrkramps> xubuntu11w, actually it should work
<mrkramps> xubuntu11w, which xubuntu are you running?
<xubuntu11w> internet is working im on it right now. But ive been disconnected several times. Like ill be playing a game and then all the sudden the game immediately closes. Then it keeps disconnecting and reconnecting at same times several times. Then usually it will finally get connected for a little bit after that and the computer just freezes then.
<xubuntu11w> hilario@1337:~$ uname -a Linux 1337 4.2.0-18-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Fri Nov 6 18:25:50 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<xubuntu11w> im on 15.10
<mrkramps> have you tried using this adapter with an older version before?
<xubuntu11w> nope. but this might of started after kernel update. I was on Arch linux before and it was having more problems than just this.
<mrkramps> from what i read on the internets this device should be fully supported by 14.04
<mrkramps> but as wifi with linux is a little bastard stability is never guaranteed
<xubuntu11w> yeah. im thinking it something to do with my motherboard having issues or something. Or the kernel being too new.
<mrkramps> i was expecting to find some more information about it, but it is mostly outdated from times when there had been ni firmware
<xubuntu11w> this computer was built not too long ago.
<mrkramps> yeah, this might also be part of the problem
<mrkramps> linux needs some time to support newest hardware
<xubuntu11w> pretty good frame rates and runs games good it seems. But computer and games crashing left and right due to something with the internet. This wireless adapter never has problems. So idk why it does on this computer
<mrkramps> unstable firmware probably
<mrkramps> my general recommendation for wifi on linux is to have multiple adapters with different chipsets
<mrkramps> at least one should work then
<xubuntu11w> firmware? what do I do about it?  this wireless adapter works fine with linux. but on a different computers
<mrkramps> with the same operation system?
<mrkramps> same version?
<mrkramps> --operation ++operating
<xubuntu11w> different operating systems didnt effect the wireless adapter when I had my old pc. Just this one
<mrkramps> do you use it on a usb 3 port?
<xubuntu11w> nope 2.0
<mrkramps> annoying
<xubuntu11w> my biggest concern is finding out if there is hardware issues?
<xubuntu11w> there was more errors in syslog file
<mrkramps> you can search for these errors
<xubuntu11w> also there is like 8 syslog files
<mrkramps> that's normal
<xubuntu11w> searching error has a match of 1/53
<mrkramps> you may paste the whole syslog
<mrkramps> i cannot promise much, but willingly have a look
<xubuntu11w> ok
<xubuntu11w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13243573/
<xubuntu11w> and here is kern.log
<xubuntu11w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13243587/
<mrkramps> xubuntu11w, you're running a usb hub?
<xubuntu11w> no
<mrkramps> ok, maybe i just get the messages wrong
<xubuntu11w> usb hub is the thing you buy that allows you to connect more usb through one usb slot right?
<mrkramps> yes
<xubuntu11w> yeah I dont have one of those
<mrkramps> pretty weird stuff, CS:GO segfaults, you unplug the stick, plug it in again and MN segfaults
<mrkramps> --MN ++NM
<mrkramps> and later on NM just segfaults
<xubuntu11w> idk what any of that is. But im not unpluging it. the computer is doing that by itself. I only unplug and plug back in once, but was when the computer freezed
<xubuntu11w> that*
<xubuntu11w> that was when the computer freeze.
<mrkramps> xubuntu11w, is there a reason why your avahi-daemon is so busy sending to 192.168.0.4?
<mrkramps> ok, that's close
<mrkramps> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/1342400
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1342400 in avahi (Ubuntu) "avahi-daemon constantly reporting "Invalid response packet from host"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xubuntu11w> what is this avahi?
<mrkramps> a daemon for zero configuration networking
<xubuntu11w> how can something being connected to my network cause problems for my computer? And nothing osx is connected to my network. The only apple stuff connected at my house is iphones and ipods?
<mrkramps> for now it is the best match i have found
<xubuntu11w> okay so how do I apply the patch though?
<mrkramps> xubuntu11w, you should first try to temporarily disable the daemon and see if this has a positive affect
<xubuntu11w> ok, how do I do that?
<mrkramps> `sudo service avahi-daemon stop` should do the trick
<mrkramps> the daemon will start again with a reboot
<xubuntu11w> how can I disable so that it stays disabled that way I can have time to see if the issue changes?
<xubuntu11w> or should i just run that command after i log in everytime?
<mrkramps> the daemon is important for some other services afaik … cups and such
<mrkramps> i would recommend just running the command after system boot
<xubuntu11w> hilario@1337:~$ sudo service avahi-daemon stop [sudo] password for hilario:  Warning: Stopping avahi-daemon.service, but it can still be activated by:   avahi-daemon.socket
<mrkramps> just give it a try
<xubuntu11w> i did?
<xubuntu11w> that was the output
<mrkramps> and if you like install 'lnav' to monitor your syslog
<xubuntu11w> installed. does it have a gui?
<mrkramps> tui ;)
<xubuntu11w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13244045/
<mrkramps> great, obviously the daemon was restarted directly after stopping
<mrkramps> i'm running out of ideas
<xubuntu11w> how do i exit it in the terminal?
<mrkramps> q
<xubuntu11w> thx
<xubuntu11w> im am so confused how this is even happening
<mrkramps> xubuntu11w, a complex topic
<mrkramps> sometimes things just don't work
<xubuntu11w> I refuse to use crapy windows. it hasnt even touched my hardware once. I hope to keep it that way. But this problem is very not good. And its random
<mrkramps> i am sorry, but i have to leave now … bed is calling
<xubuntu11w> okay. thank you very much mrkramps for your time
<mrkramps>  you're welcoem
<xubuntu11w> have a good night rest
<mrkramps> thx
<mrkramps> bye
<xubuntu11w> bye
<xubuntu11w> does anyone else here got any idea on how to help me?
<ceasar> I want a help about connecting bluetooth audio devices
<sim642> Is there some way to get fully automatic login on 15.04? Some option I found claiming to do that still requires me to click "log in" although doesn't ask for a password
<two_jays> i know that the option is choosable when you create your profile at installation, but with already installed systems i doesnt know
<jbermudes> two_jays: Perhaps this might help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/530072/how-to-auto-login-in-xubuntu
<jbermudes> err, sim642
<sim642> jbermudes, alright, will try
<jbermudes> sim642: It might be a good idea to make a backup of that file in case it doesn't work :)
<sim642> it's just one line so whatever
 * pro slaps gabkdlly around a bit with a large fishbot
<xubuntu40w> I use Xubuntu for my Desktop combined with a number of KDE applications such as Kate, Kdiff, Kmail and some others.  I can no longer configure the appearance of KDE applications using KDE systemsettings as their are now additional KDE config modules which must be installed.  The KDE apps have lost their look and feel of GTK+, their toolbar icons, etc.  I tried installing kubuntu-desktop which left me with no longer being able to 
<xubuntu40w> I've looked in vain for the list of systemsetting modules which should be installed for basic KDE appearance settings.  Documentation is not a strong point of KDE.  Anyone know the answer?
<phantom1024> i have multiple monitors and a panel on each. Currently both panels are showing all the windows. Is there a way for each panel to only show the application currently on each display ?
<mrkramps> phantom1024, single desktop?
<phantom1024> mrkramps, yes
<phantom1024> i actually have 6 desktops but 2 monitors
<mrkramps> one desktop span over 2 monitors with 6 workspaces?
<phantom1024> yes
<mrkramps> there should be a checkbox in the window button panel plugin's preferences
<mrkramps> "show windows from all monitors"
<phantom1024> got it
<phantom1024> thank you very much
<howdystranger> Hi all - I'm having a problem with Xubuntu 15.10. It crashes on the blue loading screen with the white loading symbol (and just freezes). If I use linux 3.9.0-32 it works fine though...
<bekks> howdystranger: how does it "crash"?
<howdystranger> bekks: the white loading symbol stops spinning, and the login screen never appears
<bekks> howdystranger: try rebooting, and press esc when the loading symbol appears.
<howdystranger> bekks: okay thanks I'll try that and report back
#xubuntu 2015-11-14
<xubuntu51w> When I suspend my laptop and close the lid, it always overheats and the battery drains quickly. Anyone have an explanation for this? I'm on 15.04.
<xubuntu51w> How can I optimize the power consumption (aside from making changes to the power settings in the settings panel). Could it be that my hardware isn't efficient with the OS?
<steven___> woow lots of people here tinite.
<xubuntu45w> hi
<xubuntu45w> how is every thing?
<PhilGEE> things are good
<naknomik> Hello! Just installed Xubuntu in a VM. It's great, fast! How do I map the 'Windows' key to open the Whisker Menu?
<mrkramps> http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-settings/keyboard
<naknomik> mrkramps: Is Whisker Menu a command?
<mrkramps> sry, `xfce4-popup-whiskermenu`
<naknomik> mrkramps: Thanks.
<mrkramps> you're welcome!
<xubuntu53w> Is there a tool that will let me change the system-wide fixed-width font?
<mrkramps> xubuntu53w, i guess no
<mrkramps> if you talk about terminals and texteditors it is all a per application setting
<xubuntu53w> Thanks
<mrkramps> xubuntu53w, or are you talking about the monospace alias from the font cache?
<xubuntu53w> I'm not entirely sure. but I'm guessing it's that. Think like in mousepad, where the default is 'use system monospace font'.
<mrkramps> xubuntu53w, that is a bit more tricky
<mrkramps> gimme amoment to check it out
<xubuntu53w> thanks
<mrkramps> xubuntu53w, http://www.techytalk.info/change-serif-sans-serif-monospace-generic-font-families-mapping-linux-operating-system/
<xubuntu53w> thanks for the help. i'll take a look. :)
<xubuntu53w> I think i remember having seen this before. Thanks again, mrkramps .
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Hi, I need help with mounting a disk... nothing GUI works anymore. "Failed to mount 'x GB Volume' /n Not authorized to perform operation"
<hexhaxtron> Hi! I got a fresh install of Xubuntu 15.10. However, it's missing packages like pcsxr, teamviewer and rssowl... Should I add something else to sources.list?
<Unit193> I've heard of one of those, teamviewer, which is proprietary and a wine packaged program.  http://bugs.debian.org/346541 there's that too. :P
<ubottu> Debian bug 346541 in wnpp "RFP: rssowl -- Reader for RSS/RDF/ATOM Newsfeeds" [Wishlist,Open]
<hexhaxtron> Unit193, is there a source with all those missing packages?
<Unit193> I wouldn't know, except that you can download the wine bundled teamviewer from their site.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Hi, I need help with mounting a disk... nothing GUI works anymore. "Failed to mount 'x GB Volume' /n Not authorized to perform operation"
#xubuntu 2015-11-15
<JohnnyComeL8ly> GUI mounting works now... I don't know what changed.  I didn't install any packages that would do that, at least I don't think I did. :-P
<xubuntu91i> xubuntu nice, thx
<jarnos> Link http://xubuntu.org/news/15-10-release/ does not work at http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<jarnos> Apparently the link should be http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-15-10-release/
<xubuntu21w> Hi all
<xubuntu21w> I'm using the lenovo T440 and have a problem with my sound. is cracks while booting up / stop hibernate. The bug is reported here: https://lists.debian.org/debian-kernel/2015/10/msg00018.html
<xubuntu21w> does anybody know when the bug will be fixed in the xubuntu 15.10 version?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu21w, have to ask #debian
<xubuntu21w> debian said, the bug is fixed: https://lists.debian.org/debian-kernel/2015/10/msg00101.html
<xubuntu21w> so, I'm not an expert and don't know how the lifecycle works. Se bugs seems to be the same in the latest xubuntu version. should I open a bug somewhere and if yes, where?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu21w, sounds like a low priority bug and 15.10 is not an LTS.  I would not be surprised to see this bug remain until 16.04.  opening an ubuntu bug for a fixed debian bug is just going to irritate people.  wait for the upstream to flow downstream.
<xubuntu21w> ok, thank you :)
<richtuk> running the latest xubuntu on an intel atom, graphics and sound are crazy choppy, any ideas?
<cfhowlett> choppy?  how much ram
<richtuk> 2gb
<richtuk> should be plenty for xubuntu
<cfhowlett> agreed.
<xubuntu----51w> hello
<xubuntu----51w> I am having boot failures with (clean installs of) Ubuntu 15.10 and Xubuntu 15.10. Not sure how to fix or where to file the bug.
<xubuntu----51w> same distros boot fine on my other computer, so I think it's hardware-specific. (Inspiron 1012 laptop.)
<recon_lap> hi, anyone have any suggestion on how to fix a SD card the keeps coming up read only, (and yes I've checked the lock tab is not selected)
<recon_lap> cant even get gparted to reformat the stupid thing
#xubuntu 2016-11-14
<xubuntu18i> Hello?
<xubuntu18i> ...
<perla> Hi. I am new to Xubuntu. I don't know why the software application appears empty.
<bazhang> is this a just installed situation
<perla> Yes, bazhang.
<bazhang> have you run apt update and apt upgrade yet
<perla> Not yet.
<bazhang> then do that
<perla> Ok.
<perla> While that gets done, bazhang, it occurs to me that the list shouldn't be empty, anyways. Should it?
<bazhang> did you have online upgrades whil installing or do it later
<perla> I think I chose to install the updates on the fly.
<bazhang> well if there is currently a process running with respect to apt update and apt upgrade then its notempty
<perla> I will find out about that as soon as apt upgrade finishes.
<perla> By the way, how can I activate the suspension when the lid is closed?
<bazhang> thats going to happen as a matter of fact
<perla> I hope so.
<bazhang> did you want the computer to still be on an running when the lid is down
<perla> No.
<bazhang> what an odd question
<perla> Perhaps it is because I already tried it.
<perla> But with the live CD.
<bazhang> if the lid is closed, how were you able to ascertain the system was still up and running
<bazhang> was it the live cd spinning in the optical drive sound
<perla> Because there's always a lag, bazhang. That's pretty obvious.
<bazhang> on the live cd?
<perla> On any laptop whose lid you lift.
<bazhang> has the apt update and apt upgrade process finished yet
<perla> Not yet.
<bazhang> is it at the processing packages state yet
<perla> Indeed.
<bazhang> should be bery soon
<bazhang> and very
<perla> Yup.
<perla> Done. Now what?
<bazhang> apt-cache search packagename
<perla> That has nothing to do with the graphical app.
<bazhang> if you have not done so, you will presumably want to play videos music youtube etc
<perla> I want to be able to install software from the graphical app. I it still useless now.
<bazhang> the apt-cache search has everything to do with the graphical app
<bazhang> the first step in troubleshooting it is to close it
<perla> Yes, bazhang, but I want the front end to work. I don't care about CLI commands since this machine is for someone who isn't acquainted with them.
<bazhang> so lets proceed as the method I am suggesting now
<perla> I'm installing Synaptic now, but OK.
<bazhang> you want to fix it so they can use it via the gui
<perla> Yes.
<bazhang> synapic is completely unneeded
<perla> Shouldn't be broken, for starters,
<perla> I'm open to options that don't entail the CLI.
<bazhang> you never did the initial update and upgrade
<perla> I already completed it.
<bazhang> thats not broken, thats the nature of things
<bazhang> close the graphical app as you put it
<bazhang> dont bother with synaptic
<perla> Done.
<bazhang> did you want the graphical app to be populated with such items that allow for mp3 playback videos yt and such, or have them already for the user as they start out
<perla> It is populated, but when I click on anything, I only get the spinning wheel.
<bazhang> it should be shut now
<perla> It is.
<bazhang> so did you want to set it up for them ready out of the box to go with those things, or leave it for them to do it
<perla> I expect that when I install a fresh distro all its components are working.
<bazhang> due to certain copyright restrictions a single metapackage will have to be installed
<bazhang> you can do it now, or leave them to do it
<perla> It should be working now.
<bazhang> its not going to be without that
<perla> You're not being of much help so far.
<bazhang> you have some mighty odd expectations on what a fresh xubuntu install is like
<perla> Perhaps.
<bazhang> drivers and such are not going to installed by themselves
<perla> Any decent distro would install working stuff. I don't know about Xubuntu.
<bazhang> perhaps your only experience is with MINT or the like
<perla> That is irrelevant, bazhang. I want solutions.
<bazhang> state your needs to the channel
<bazhang> I have to go elsewhere
<perla> I did so half an hour ago.
<bazhang> good luck
<perla> If you can't offer real help then there's no point in making me waste my time.
<MissyVixen> i wanted to ask if people have experianced odd issues of Xubuntu 16 installing fine, and booting, until its first update. At which point Grub Fails to load any os and just outputs "grub grub grub" at the top of the display?
<FireStriker_> Um I need help
<FireStriker_> How do you force close a program
<sorokinvic> via menu > system > task manager
<FireStriker_> Can't enter the menu
<FireStriker_> Stuck in a game
<sorokinvic> press ctrl + alt + f1 -- goes to text console, then login and type ps -ef | fgrep -i name_of_game, this gives list of processeses named like your game, pick game pid (2nd column), and type kill -9 pid. Or just restart whole X system (but this could lose any data you had in open editors / browsers,etc) -- sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<sorokinvic> to return to X, press ctrl + alt + f7
<FireStriker_> http://i.imgur.com/uLYE0fL.jpg
<FireStriker_> That did something
<FireStriker_> Fixed
<FireStriker_> Thanks
<xubuntu50i> hi. How do configure connexion of users but on a domain, not on localhost ?
<p00l3> I was here 29 october with missing key input issue. Now finally i found the reason. Single key keyboard shortcut was made for terminal(dead_caron) which disabled ä key(keycode 48 where in(xmodmap -pk) long line also dead_caron was implemented. I can't make single key shortcut in xubuntu?
<xubuntu92w> anyone there?
<shewfig> Hi, I just did a 'sudo apt upgrade', upgraded apt, and now I'm getting sig error when doing a 'sudo apt update', even after a reboot.
<shewfig> version 16.04
<shewfig> I'm getting signature errors from archive.ubuntu.com, anyone else seeing this?
<kraaijmakers> goodevening
<knome> hello
<kraaijmakers> what version of nvidia driver is recommended to use with Xubuntu and NVIDIA GTX980?I've had some different distro's and maybe one of you know the recommended version? Or should I just install the one from ubuntu-drivers?
<knome> just use what's available
<kraaijmakers> OK, you don't recommend adding the ubuntu graphics PPA?
<knome> if the version from the regular repository works without problems. why would you use something else?
<kraaijmakers> Apparantly it's a quite recent one from the regular repository nowadays :o
<kraaijmakers> Thanks ;)
<knome> np
#xubuntu 2016-11-15
<perla> Hi. How can I change the color of the "pull-up" menus in LxQt?
<krytarik> perla: I suggest asking that in an LXQt-related channel, like #lxde on this network. :)
<perla> krytarik, OK, thanks.
<glitchd> 16.10 has been released, right?
<kilog> i have this issue with 16.04.1 daily iso.  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2326035
<kilog> ?
<glitchd> and whats your question?
<kopias> How to set it so i have autologin at startup (since i have encrypted drive) but want to lock (ctrl+alt+del) the station with password?
<kopias> Im using ubuntu studio and it had this behavior (that why i know its possible) but i was fiddling with "users and groups" settings and i lost password protection after locking the screen
<kopias> as always any help/tips would be appreciated
<kopias> ubuntu 16.10 x64
<kopias> if Im thinking correctly I need to disable "ask password at login" in "users and groups" check-box and use some other way to enable auto-login at startup
<kopias> right? :)
<MoBeats> Hi linux geeks.
<MoBeats> Looking for advice please. What is the best way to set system-wide proxy settings.
<MoBeats> I'm running ubuntu-studio 16.04.2
<cfhowlett> needlessly provocative greeting: a simple "greetings" would be more polite
<cfhowlett> !proxy | MoBeats
<cfhowlett> more eyes on the problem in #ubuntu
<MoBeats> whatever cfhowlett. I'm just being nice, I have my own personality, if you think I'm being impolite, then that's your problem,
<MoBeats> thanks for your answer though.
<knome> just a reminder for everybody that you are accepting the channel terms of use and code of conduct by using the channel
<MoBeats> I've noticed that there are gui applets in some flavours of ubuntu that don't seem to be present in vanilla xubuntu / ubuntu studio installations. In the past I have successfully installed gnome packages such as network-manager-gnome, which for the most part works well. There are still some things missing however, such as system-wide proxy settings, that I mentioned earlier.
<MoBeats> Can anyone recommend a good article with suggestions for adding packages and customising xubuntu to add some of the missing functionality of other ubuntu flavours. Or just a good cfce desktop customisation guide? Thanks.
<xubuntu71o> test
<GridCube> hi
<MoBeats> Hi GridCube :)
<GridCube> MoBeats: I don't know of any gui proxy setting for xfce
<xubuntu71o> Could someone please point me in the direction of the signing key for the iso?
<xubuntu71o> i cant for the life of me find it anywhere
<GridCube> signing key?
<xubuntu71o> Yes
<xubuntu71o> the key used to verify the integrity of the iso
<knome> xubuntu71o, the ISO isn't signed, but you can checksum
<xubuntu71o> ive found the *sums and *sums.gpg -- but those are pretty useless without a key to verify
<GridCube> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<GridCube> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/xenial/release/
<frankiee_> Hi! With the lubuntu 32-bit installation on a HP Pavillion dv1000 with an Intel Celeron 1.40GHz (480MB RAM) I got:
<frankiee_> WARNING! PAE disabled. Use the parameter 'forcepae' to enable at your own risk. This kernel requires the following features not enabled on the CPU: Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU.
<frankiee_> Will this happen on xubuntu too?
<SlabDabs> frankiee_: is it a live boot or a full install?
<Spass> frankiee_: You may try this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<SlabDabs> was trying to look up a bit more information, but I'm not well versed
<frankiee_> SlabDabs: full install
<frankiee_> Hold up though, my xubuntu torrent is soon done downloading
<SlabDabs> so you can't get it to boot into lubuntu at all?
<frankiee_> SlabDabs: Well, lubuntu v12 works..
<frankiee_> Anything more recent won't boot
<SlabDabs> interesting
<SlabDabs> wonder how much more intensive the requirements are on newer versions
<frankiee_> OpenBSD 6 worked like a charm but I don't have time to set up X manually
<SlabDabs> any luck yet frankiee_ ?
<frankiee_> No
<frankiee_> Let me recap:
<frankiee_> Trying to install xubuntu on a HP Pavillion dv1000 with an Intel Celeron 1.40GHz (480MB RAM) but got: WARNING! PAE disabled. Use the parameter 'forcepae' to enable at your own risk. This kernel requires the following features not enabled on the CPU: Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU.
<frankiee_> This happened on lubuntu too and I was forced to downgrade from v16 to v12. Is there any solution here?
<frankiee_> <
<frankiee_> * a solution
<knome> frankiee_, if you have tried the forcepae option, and it doesn't work, then there is no solution; you will have to use an operating system version that supports non-PAE computers
<knome> frankiee_, ultimately, with the specs you mentioned, xubuntu 16.04 would be very slow - likely too slow for most of the people to consider "usable"
<frankiee_> knome: How do I try the forcepae option?
<frankiee_> knome: Is there a version of xubuntu that supports non-PAE?
<knome> !pae | frankiee_
<ubottu> frankiee_: Ubuntu uses activated PAE Kernels on all installs now. Some older Hardware can have issues with that. For Troubleshooting see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<knome> yes, 12.04 and earlier
<knome> those aren't supported any more though, so you'd be completely "on your own"
<MoBeats> frankiee_: may I suggest you look for an alternative distro? perhaps if you search distrowatch and filter by "old computers" you might find something useful.
<frankiee_> MoBeats: I really want xubuntu :/
<frankiee_> MoBeats: I could install an old distro, or just now when I tried to install OpenBSD, but I don't have time to configure all the X and multimedia stuff
<frankiee_> MoBeats: you produce beats btw?
<MoBeats> once upon a time frankiee_ - I'm semi retired now.
<zincing> Hi, everyone! Is it possible to set up a script to do the following:
<MoBeats> franiee_ have you tried some of the older audio oriented distros, eg 64 Studio, AVLinux? Perhaps you might have more luck getting them to work? Are you using onboard sound or a discrete interface?
<zincing> If my mouse "dongle" is inserted at bootup time the touch pad is disable? If the dongle is not inserted, the touch pad is activated?
<MoBeats> zincing check out touchpad-indicator .
<MoBeats> frankiee_ ^ dynebolic might be worth a look too.
<frankiee_> MoBeats: http://64studio.com/ looks awesome I can't believe I sold my Technics turntables back in the day!
<knome> frankiee_, MoBeats: this is the support channel, but we have #xubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<frankiee_> yeah
<frankiee_> knome: I'm trying to get xubuntu to work on a non-PAE computer
<frankiee_> without having to revert to an old version
<zincing> MoBeats: Not sure what you mean
<knome> frankiee_, yes, and i pointed you to the PAE page with instructions on how to try "forcepae"
<MoBeats> zincing visit this link - https://launchpad.net/~atareao/+archive/ubuntu/atareao
<MoBeats> there is a package called touchpad-indicator available that does what you asked for (disable touchpad when usb mouse is present)
<zincing> MoBeats: Thanks a zillion!
<MoBeats> it's not in the repos, so you have to install it another way if you want to use it - eg follow instructions at that linky to add the PPA.
<MoBeats> np
<knome> and as always with PPAs, you install packages from them at your own risk
<zincing> knome: Thanks for the advice!
<frankiee_> MoBeats: thank you man
<frankiee_> knome: thank you man
<frankiee_> * sorry
<MoBeats> frankiee_ np :)
<frankiee_> knome: is there a way to recompile the kernel with fake pae support?
<frankiee_> then inject that kernel into the install iso
<xubuntu274> help
#xubuntu 2016-11-16
<FireStriker> Hi how big is the install of xubuntu 64bit (LTS)? Want to know how big to have the second partition be.
<flocculant> FireStriker: a clean install in a vm uses ~3.5Gb, iirc the installer expects just over 6Gb to allow install
<FireStriker> 6 ok
<FireStriker> Hey all I'm working on my other laptop. How do do I duel boot Xubuntu with win8  (uefi)
<frankiee_> Hi! So, it seems I have to revert to Xubuntu 12.04 due to my non-PAE CPU (Intel Celeron M 1.40GHz). If I simply do a `do-release-upgrade` after this, will I get the latest version of Xfce, audio/video codecs etc.?
<azgonareth> hi guys
<MoBeats> hi
<MoBeats> frankiee_ ymmv with do-release-upgrade.
<dCLCp> Is there any alternative to Evernote for Xubuntu/
<dCLCp> *?
<dCLCp> I tried to get everpad working but for some reason there's nothing in the package manager for xubuntu. I tried to install it through ppa but it kept saying there was nothing there. Am I stuck running evernote through wine / browser/
<dCLCp> Also what's a good backup solution for my OS?
<akxwi-dave> dCLCp: there was nixnote which used to sync with evernote
<akxwi-dave> there was also nevernote as well
<akxwi-dave> oh and everpad if I remeber right
<dCLCp> Yes. I tried really hard to get everpad to work but it wouldn't.
<dCLCp> Couldn't install it any which way I tried.
<dCLCp> looks like nixpad isn't in synaptic/software manager either.
<dCLCp> looks like nixnote will work after all.
<akxwi-dave> personally I like deja-dup for my backup
<akxwi-dave> I set mine up to put the backup file into my dropbox folder on the PC and allow that sync online..
<tengelic> Hi! Should i fill a bug about thunar's slow startup?
<tengelic> It's stops at 17:thunar:connect @/tmp/dbus-1dOTSNvPrt:0 and few seconds later continue normally.
<tengelic> ?
<John__> Hello, I bought a new laptop with amd gpu and i'm confused about the current state of amd drivers. Can someone explain what are all these drivers, fglrx, ati, amdgpu, amdgpu-pro? I want the best recommended driver for performance
<Unit193> !crosspost | John__
<ubottu> John__: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<glitchd> can anyone tell me ubuntu with the xubuntu desktop installed is faster than a xubuntu install?
<glitchd> can anyone tell me why* ubuntu with the xubuntu desktop installed is faster than a xubuntu install?
<tmsbrg> glitchd, what do you mean faster? As in better performance? I don't think so. Xubuntu is basically just Ubuntu with the XFCE desktop.
<glitchd> tmsbrg, you see, thats the weird part.
<glitchd> i have install ubuntu and added the xubuntu desktop, it performed awesome.
<glitchd> then on a reinstall, i install just xubuntu straight forward, same machine, same kernel, same ram, everything the same except for the original ubuntu install, and it performed like poo.
<glitchd> thats why im asking
<tmsbrg> maybe check in xfce4-taskamanger if some process is using a lot of CPU or memory
<glitchd> nope nothing out of the ordinary
<tmsbrg> could also be something with default settings, though it seems weird. You could try disabling display compositing too in Settings->Window Manager Tweaks->Compositor
<glitchd> just the overall feel of the desktop operations are not as fast
<tmsbrg> could also be a coincidence with something else that changed, computers are complicated
<glitchd> indeed they are, thats why i was asking about it. maybe there was a difference between the 2 os variants that i didnt know about.
<tmsbrg> nothing I know myself, but I'm just another user
<glitchd> right on
<howard__> Hello,  I am just setting up xubuntu 16.04.1; what firewall setting would you advise for the avg. desktop user?  Or any kind of AV setup?
#xubuntu 2016-11-17
<glitchd> how can i get synergy to start before login so i can use the keyboard from the host machine to login on the guest?
<FireStriker> you can install any DE ontop of xubuntu right
<cfhowlett> yes, but let's stay in ONE channel to avoid cross-chatter
<FireStriker> ok
<FireStriker> soz i talk here about xubntu and talk in ubuntu about ubuntu and any flavors im looking at using
<cfhowlett> yep
<FireStriker> i have a xubuntu laptop and a hp win8 laptop wich i dont know what to put on as a dual boot atm
<cfhowlett> ok
<FireStriker> Can you add the pop when you change volume like in lubuntu and xubuntu
<xubuntu13w> Bonjour,  on peut parler français ?
<xubuntu13w> I am a new french user of xubuntu. I install it without problem. But I am with a qwerty keyboard! Why? Thank.
<xubuntu13w> Bye, have a good day .
<inf3rno> can somebody help me? xd
<knome> inf3rno, ask the real question and find out
<inf3rno> i am trying to install xubuntu 16.04, what i need is drive encryption and gpt style partition
<inf3rno> how should i do that? as far as i can see the installer / something else does not contain any of that. at least by other distros there were options like bios boot area / efi partition for the small fat32 the gpt needs.
<knome> select the "something else" partitioning option
<inf3rno> done
<knome> you should be able to achieve things there
<knome> if not, then i don't know
<knome> you probably want to do partitioning before installing in that case
<knome> (if that doesn't work, that is)
<inf3rno> maybe
<knome> the installer is the same as for ubuntu, so if you find a tutorial for either...
<inf3rno> http://imgur.com/a/xAJRv here is a screenshot from the ubuntu 14 installer... i dont have that bios boot area option by xubuntu 16 (i did not test the ubuntu 16 installer)
<frankiee_> Is it normal for the xubuntu 12 installation to revert to console mode? I'm seeing a bunch of messages (dear lord I hope I don't have to type all of them), ending with [649.63007] EIP: [<...>] wdev_priv.part.7-0x3/0x5 [ul] SS:ESP 0068:c1aa1cec
<frankiee_> I'm trying to install Xubuntu 12.04 (and later do a `do-release-upgrade`) due to my non-PAE CPU (Intel Celeron M 1.40GHz) HP Pavilion dv1000 laptop.
<frankiee_> I'll let the install run for a while longer...
<frankiee_> Must I install an even older version of xubuntu than v12 for a non-PAE kernel?
<genii> 12.04 is last without PAE
<glitchd> lol frankiee_ !
<glitchd> frankiee_, whats ur beef with pae?
<frankiee_> Got this oooooooooold laptop =)
<MoBeats> did you have any luck with forcepae frankiee_ ?
<glitchd> frankiee_, oooooooold laptops can be fun
<glitchd> frankiee_, i have several
<glitchd> frankiee_, again, why dont you want to use a pae kernel?
<MoBeats> I believe he has an old Celeron that doesn't properly support pae
<glitchd> thx MoBeats
<MoBeats> :)
<frankiee_> lol
<frankiee_> MoBeats great to see you again man =)
<flocculant> frankiee_: have you actually tried the 16.04 iso using the forcepae option?
<flocculant> cos lubuntu 16.04 installs with forcepae
<flocculant> *apparently* ...
<frankiee_> i'm trying to install xubuntu rather than lubuntu and in the xubuntu install i don't see no pae option
<flocculant> frankiee_: you have to add forcepae
<frankiee_> i'll figure out how to do that in xubuntu thanks
<flocculant> start the installer - then at the human/kbd stage hit any key - then F6 - then escape, then you can manually add forcepae  -- forcepae to the end of the string, enter and if it can use it - then it will
<frankiee_> it's past work hours for me so I DON'T GIVE A FUUUUUUUUUUUCK
<frankiee_> lol
<xangua> I believe only Lubuntu ships with the no pae kernel
<frankiee_> hey thanks flocculant
<flocculant> xangua: possibly
<frankiee_> uh oh :|
<flocculant> in which case - install the latest lubuntu and add xubuntu-desktop
<flocculant> anyway - worth trying
<frankiee_> it has lubuntu 12 currently
<frankiee_> but it was useless, wouldn't play movies or anything
<frankiee_> xubuntu-desktop you got it
<flocculant> upgrade it to 16.04 - then install xubuntu-desktop
<frankiee_> flocculant: do-release-upgrade yeah?
<flocculant> though clean install will be a whole lot quicker
<flocculant> I assume there's not much in the way of data on it
<frankiee_> it is a clean install
<frankiee_> of 12
<flocculant> don't upgrade then - re-install a new version :)
<frankiee_> but 16 won't run due to my cpu
<Spass> frankiee_: Somebody should count how many times this link was given to you - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<Spass> Did you try this solution?
<frankiee_> Spass: yes
<Spass> Didn't work?
<flocculant> then that's the same as what I said
<flocculant> which is why it's really useful to answer people's questions - MoBeats specifically asked you that 40 minutes ago ...
 * flocculant wanders off
<frankiee_> I'm not seeing that screen with xubuntu. With lubuntu, it didn't work with v16 but with v12.
<frankiee_> Alright walk away man with your attitude
<Spass> "Boot the computer with an 32-bit Lubuntu DVD in the DVD drive. When the image of a keyboard and a little man in a circle appears, hit the tab key."
<Spass> AFAIR when you boot Xubuntu DVD/USB at the beginning you have this "keyboard and a little man"
<Spass> frankiee_: So, do you see that on your screen when you're booting your Xubuntu 16.04 32-bit installation media?
<Spass> It should be visible at the beginning, for a 2-3 seconds.
<Spass> http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png
<frankiee_> Spass: Yes indeed
<frankiee_> I never knew this little guy was this important
<Spass> He may be little, but sometimes he is important.
<Spass> tab -> F6 -> Esc -> add forcepae -- forcepae
<Spass> Generally, try to follow the steps in the guide. It really could help to solve your problem.
<frankiee_> Thanks Spass
<frankiee_> Had the silly notion that guide didn't apply to Xubuntu as well
<frankiee_> Too many balls in the air and I can't juggle for shit LOL
<frankiee_> I'm better off rapping at the street corner begging for change
<Spass> Well knome, flocculant and me were giving you the same exact ball/solution. You just didn't want to play with it.
<Spass> But I hope you'll be successful with your install now.
<TempAcc499> http://mibpaste.com/hy9lHo would this be an okay SSD to run Ubuntu on? It's a small 20GB drive. I most likely want to run Xubuntu.
<SuperSeriousCat> Sure
#xubuntu 2016-11-18
<tumi123> can someone walk me through on how to install the latest version of libusb on xubuntu?
<knome> by "latest", what do you mean?
<tumi123> 1.0.21
<knome> is it not available in the repositories?
<tumi123> the version that i download from apt-get install libusb-dev is 0.1.12 which is old, i need a newer version specifically 1.0.16 or higher in order to get something that i want working
<tumi123> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/general/libusb.html i download a package from here
<tumi123> but im not sure how to install it
<knome> which xubuntu version are you on?
<tumi123> 16.10 lts
<knome> and what do you need the latest version for?
<tumi123> https://wiki.dolphin-emu.org/index.php?title=How_to_use_the_Official_GameCube_Controller_Adapter_for_Wii_U_in_Dolphin#Linux im trying to follow this guide in order to use the offical gamecube adapter on a program called Dolphin, which emulates wii and gamecube games
<knome> "Linux support requires libusb version 1.0.16 or greater."
<tumi123> yep
<knome> the libusb version in 16.10 is 1.0.20
<knome> so you don't need .21
<knome> sudo apt install libusb-1.0.0(-dev)
<knome> (-dev if you for some reason need the development version)
<tumi123> thank you so much
<tumi123> sorry im very new to linux
<tumi123> i appreciate it
<knome> we all need to start somewhere
<knome> when you start seeing stuff like "./configure" and "make", ask yourself if you *really* need that thing
<knome> for clarity, those lines mean you'll start building packages by hand, which is in most cases not needed
<peeps[lappy]> i want a linux on my keychain.  i got one of these drives: https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-128GB-Flash-MUF-128BB-AM/dp/B017DH3O5A  thinking of putting xubuntu on it
<peeps[lappy]> i guess I'm wondering how i should partition it, i want to have one partition that I can just use for general storage on any host OS(like usb flash is normally used for), so that would need to be FAT i think, would it matter the order, which partition is the FAT?
<krytarik> peeps[lappy]: Nope.
<krytarik> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<peeps[lappy]> anything in particular to do for a live flash distro, is it going to have problems going between different hardware configurations?
<cfhowlett> peeps[lappy], step 1.  boot hardware from USB        step 2.  note any problems.    step 3. ask about actual issues.
<peeps[lappy]> cfhowlett, i want something that will be as compatible as possible with various hardware, so i can load it up on any computer.  not just one specific computer
<cfhowlett> no guarantees but lubuntu should work on most legacy systems
<krytarik> peeps[lappy]: Just put a Live image on it then, with or without persistence.
<peeps[lappy]> how do i configure persistence
<cfhowlett> !persistence | peeps[lappy]
<ubottu> peeps[lappy]: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<peeps[lappy]> ok, thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help! peeps[lappy]
<krytarik> peeps[lappy]: Some USB burning tools have an option for it - that's a bit long-winded there.
<guy> Hello
<guy> I have a xubuntu question if anyone isn't afk.
<krytarik> guy: Just asking is how IRC works usually.
<guy> Alright
<guy> I've recently started using xubuntu and notice that the audio mixer doesn't seem to auto switch over volume control to the active output device.
<guy> It keeps the volume control on the non-used audio device (internal laptop speakers) instead of sending them over to the active audo device (external speakers.)
<peeps[lappy]> krytarik, yeah i'm still kinda mixed up here, do you know if any USB burning tool has option to make a separate partition that I could use with to r/w from windows host?
<krytarik> peeps[lappy]: Well, generally you create that separately.
<peeps[lappy]> is the casper-rw partition the same parition that holds the OS, or are they 2 different ones.  i think i need 3 total partitions?
<peeps[lappy]> OS, persistence, and windows-compatible storage
<guy> Found the solution to my own question here. https://askubuntu.com/questions/113704/make-pulseaudio-prefer-external-audio-device
<guy> Does anyone know how to set the right click menu to trigger on release of mouse button instead on press?
<walrider> there isnt a iso for xubuntu server 14.04.4 :(
<walrider> :D
<xubuntu55w> Good morning. I would like to learn to set CPU governor to performance on my laptop easily. Right now it scales from 480 MHz to 2.16 MHz
<zincing> Probably the simplest question this evening. The screen on my laptop is darker than normal. How do I change this setting? Xubuntu 16.04
<zincing> Found it - easy when know how :-)
<xubuntu24w> \help How can I turn the dolby surround on? (Thinkpad X1)
<sage78> hello im having wierd issues with the battery indicator in xubuntu 16.04. most of the time it doesnt show the charging icon when its charging and right now i dont have it plugged in and it actually says its charging .   any help is appreciated.
#xubuntu 2016-11-19
<peeps[lappy]> does xubuntu have a default app for system monitor
<peeps[lappy]> nm, found it, task manager
<peeps[lappy]> i think its been a decade or so since i used xubuntu :P
<peeps[lappy]> i'm confused where fdisk -l lists 16 x 64MB ram disks
<peeps[lappy]> s/where/why/
<peeps[lappy]> i installed xubuntu in a vmware guest, and gave it 12GB ram, i was gonna set up 8GB as tmpfs for doing a large compile/build in.  i'm just really confused because it seems like there's already 6GB tmpfs + 16x 64MB more?
<peeps[lappy]> vmware just autoran the install with no interaction, so i'm not sure what it did exactly
<xubuntu74i> join
<xubuntu00w> hi, could anyone here tell me which one is better Xubuntu or Mint XFCE?
<bekks> It depends on your personal opinion.
<xubuntu00w> But, generally which is more preferred?
<bekks> xubuntu00w: The one you like more.
<xubuntu00w> Which one is faster, more reliable and has got better support and also is more convenient to use?
<bekks> Depends on your hardware. Depends on your choice of applications. Depends on your personal opinion.
<xubuntu00w> I have a very old laptop bought in 2005 which was running on windows xp till now. Acer Travelmate 2420, Intel Celeron M 1.5 Ghz processor, single core, 2 gb ram and 40 gb hdd.
<xubuntu00w> I am new to Linux and unable to decide on the best Linux distro for this laptop.
<bekks> So try it out yourself.
<xubuntu00w> When is the next version of Ubuntu going to be released after 16.10?
<bekks> And you are crossposting the same questions as user LinuxNovice in #ubuntu, and you already got your answer.
<bekks> Six months later.
<xubuntu00w> ok. Is it going to be significantly different than 16.10?
<bekks> Read the changelog once it is released.
<bekks> xubuntu00w: No need for unasked unwanted queries.
<xubuntu00w> ok
<xubuntu07i> Hello
<Murii> any developers here using openAL here?
<Murii> are you able to use, not build, openAL on xubuntu?
<Morrog_> Good morning (UGT)
<Morrog_> 'Middle click' on my laptop touchpad suddenly stops working from time to time. I don't know the cause yet and i don't know how to trigger it. It just happens. A reboot solves it. But i'd like a more permanent solution
<Morrog_> Any ideas what i can do to troubleshoot this?µ
<weems> What is a orphaned inode that I see in warning prior to xubuntu booting?
#xubuntu 2016-11-20
<JewLies> Adolf Hitler - "You Said I Was A Dreamer" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmGqG3grTrg
<red8878> It looks like the Internet has exposed our lies. We're going down fast. Adolf Hitler; Feel the power. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fAu3H-kkyg
<krag> We've been lied to on massive scales by jew supremacists using money power to enslave and destroy the entire planet.
<crazyoldworld> hi hi hi
<tengelic> hi
<xubuntu59d> hello, anybody online here?
<xubuntu59d> what significant changes in performance can I expect in the new release of Xubuntu. that is 16.10
<xubuntu59d> hello, I am new to Linux. Please help me out with some queries.
<xubuntu59d> hello, looks like nobody is online now. I am leaving now.
<crazyoldworld> hi how do i add bluetooth applet on panel
<xubuntu73w> howdy - looking for help re separating audio output - currentll having sound both on speakers and headphones - how to toggle ?
<MonsieurManiack> Bonsoir
<Mannan> need root passwordd
<Mannan> please give me
<Mannan> hi
<Mannan> i want to root password
<Mannan> hello krytarik
<Mannan> can you some help me
<xubuntu37i> did somebody already have a trouble with grub? the "grub rescue>" prompt after installing (x)ubuntu
<xubuntu80o> Hi everybody! Could someone tell me how to activate the dolby surround on my laptop?
<gr1dl0ck> xubuntu80o: what does it say on the speaker icon on the systray
<xubuntu80o> It just doesn't work, on Windows I could turn the dolby settings on with the lenovo settings interface
<xubuntu80o> My speakers are working but without dolby settings
<gr1dl0ck> oh i see
<xubuntu02w> hi. trying to install xubuntu on my old laptop, booted from usb and keep getting stonewalled on a screen that ends with a "c" prompt. system stays there until it crashes or shutsdown
<xubuntu02w> When I try to boot from USB i get the following:  FreeDOS kernel 2041 (build 2041 OEM :Oxfd) [compiled Feb 7 2012]  Kernel compatibility 7.10 - WATCOMC - 80386 CPU required - FAT32 support  Copyright info  C: HD1, Pri[ 1], CHS=    0-32-33, start=   1 MB, size= 7649 MB  FreeCom version 0.84-pre2 XMS_Swap [Aug 28 2006 00:29:00]  Using US-English keyboard  with US-English codepage [437]  C:\>
<knome> xubuntu02w, that's something else than xubuntu
<knome> is freedos installed in the HDD? could it be possible that you aren't booting from the USB after all?
<knome> have you checked the BIOS settings for boot priority?
<knome> also, *can* your laptop boot from USB?
<xubuntu02w> "is freedos installed in the HDD? could it be possible that you aren't booting from the USB after all?" Don't know and def selecting the USB from BIOS so to the best of my knowledge yes.
<knome> which xubuntu version are you trying to install and how did you copy it to the USB drive?
<xubuntu02w> "have you checked the BIOS settings for boot priority?" Yes. USB boot is my fifth option.
<knome> fifth? are any HDD options above?
<xubuntu02w> option 2 is HDD, downloaded 16.04 direct to formatted USB
<knome> ok, first of all you need to make the USB boot priority higher than your HDD to be able to boot
<knome> second, you can't just download the ISO to a USB stick; that will not create a bootable USB driv
<xubuntu02w> used rufus to format
<knome> essentially you need to put the *contents* of the ISO file to the stick
<xubuntu02w> like drag and drop?
<knome> nope.
<knome> rufus looks like it will do it right - if you use it right
<knome> so please take a moment to fix your boot priority
<knome> if HDD is higher than your USB, there's no way you'll ever boot from USB
<xubuntu02w> ok, where do i find the ordering in my control panel?
<knome> you said USB was your fifth boot option
<xubuntu02w> yeah, don't know how to reorder them
<knome> there are different BIOSes so it's impossible to say for certain, but the BIOS should tell you
<xubuntu02w> k, let me get back to that and see what it tells me
<xubuntu02w> went into setup menu from BIOS
<xubuntu02w> got it
<knome> now try to boot again
<xubuntu02w> took me back to the same text as above
<knome> ok, so something is still wrong
<knome> if you go back to the BIOS now, how does the boot priority look?
<xubuntu02w> 1 cd / dvd, 2 usb, 3 FDD, 5 LAN. move usb to the top?
<xubuntu02w> oops, 3 HDD, 4 FDD
<knome> no, this should be fine
<knome> (unless you have a freedos cd/dvd in the drive...)
<xubuntu02w> drive is empty
#xubuntu 2017-11-13
<CyberManifest> what icon theme is this: https://goo.gl/ST8Nur
<knome> elementary-xfce ?
<CyberManifest> knome: nope, I have that one on right now and it doesn't look the same, I was directed here by #xfce, they said it might be the default xubuntu icon theme ?
<knome> yes, the default xubuntu icon theme is elementary-xfce
<knome> in which way does it not look the same?
<CyberManifest> the wifi signal looks wider than the elementary-xfce one, also may just be my setup the speaker is white and not gray
<knome> also, which xubuntu version you are running? the theme is updated all the time, so you might just have an older version
<CyberManifest> knome: I'm not on #xubuntu I'm on Linux Mint
<knome> well the same question really; if your OS is released 2 years ago, you are missing 2 years of icon theme updates
<cymen> I am getting "cannot load font -*-courier-bold-r-..." does anybody know how to fix that?
<cymen> I tried downloading a courier bold ttf but when I wanted to install it said I already have a newer version.
<FernandoBasso> cymen, Where do you get that error?
<FernandoBasso> urxvt, a browser, thunar?
<cymen> FernandoBasso: in a screensaver
<FernandoBasso> cymen, And did you pick that string from xfontsel?
<cymen> FernandoBasso: uh no...what does that mean? :)
<cymen> I'm not sure I've ever used xfontsel :)
<FernandoBasso> Yeah, try picking the font name from xfontsel then. Perhaps your "string" is not correct.
<FernandoBasso> Are you setting that in Xresources?
<cymen> I'm not setting it anywhere.
<cymen> I assume it's hardcoded.
<FernandoBasso> Oh.
<cymen> But that is a big assumption. I have no clue.
<FernandoBasso> See if you have ~/.Xresources or ~/.Xdefaults?
<cymen> I have .Xressources but it doesn't seem to contain anything pertaining to fonts.
<FernandoBasso> Then I would attempt a reboot and see what happens.
<FernandoBasso> Other than that, I am out of ideas
<cymen> Alright
<cymen> Thanks for trying! :)
<FernandoBasso> You are welcome. I just hope you find a solution.
<plaindave> When 18.04 is released next April, how will I know that I can upgrade?
<knome> plaindave, the upgrade is either proposed to you automatically or when you check for upgrades manually, it'll tell you a new version is available
<plaindave> Cool, I appreciate it
<klimi> Hello I'm trying to set up the second monitor, but i got blank space (black space on the right of the second monitor) I'm trying to set it via arandr
<nick321> Hello, anyone here?  I've tried to create a shortcut for xfcewm with two normal keys, but gui's wouldn't allow me to. Some answer on SO stated that it isn't possible, is it true?
<well_laid_lawn> nick321:  you do need to use a meta key like alt ctrl etc
 * genii keeps searching for his etc key
<nick321> well_laid_lawn: Yes, sure, I wanted to use shift+meta+j+k, it wasn't only two letters
<nick321> Just it the shortcuts setter wouldn't react to any two letters simultaneously, so I assumed meta keys didn't matter
<nick321> and not meta in my message, but super, if it matters
<well_laid_lawn> using two keys like j + k is hard to implement
<nick321> So, yes, it isn't possible? And, if you don't mind answering, why is it hard?
<genii> Because normal key sends one specific code. modifier key plus normal key sends one specific code. Pressing 2 normal keys together produces 2 different codes
<nick321> And then it is requires software definition of "simultaneous" to determine whether it should be processed as one shortcut or two distinct commands?
<nick321> can't into writing today, sorry
<genii> Yes, needs some routine in code like a debounce which has to figure out if jkjkjkjkjkjkjkj  kkjkjjjkkjjkjjj kkkkkjjjjjj etc should be one keypress
<genii> Whereas modifier key makes whatever other key output unique 1 code which easy to process
<nick321> Thank you
<xubuntu46w> Will xubuntu be switching too libinput anytime soon?
#xubuntu 2017-11-14
<plaindave> I'm just curious. If 18.04 comes out this april, why isn't there a "beta" version?
<Unit193> Because it's still too early for that.
<plaindave> oh okay
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<plaindave> oh thanks
<plaindave> Unit193, Is that just talking about Ubuntu and not Xubuntu?
<Unit193> Same difference, as far as timeline.  We may or may not opt-in to the alphas or betas though.  We tend not to do the first alpha.
<plaindave> oh okay
<cymen> Is there any way to get rid of blinking taskbar windows?
<cymen> I get blinking even for windows on a different desktop and it's annoying.
<bazhang> cymen, did you mean a certain app has notifications set to blink
<cymen> bazhang: I'm not sure what the right terminology is...
<bazhang> cymen, for example, using hexchat, I can have it blink when someone hilites me
<cymen> bazhang: Yeah, I don't want to deal with every individual application I just want the taskbar blinking off. :)
<FernandoBasso> I had that problem with vlc. Every time a new item would start playing, it would show a blinking window button in the current workspace even though vlc was in another workspace.
<FernandoBasso> But I could never find a solution (didn't search much, tbh)
<bazhang> cymen, then set the app that blinks to not do so, not all do by default, so there's not much in the app by app. perhaps two at best
<cymen> FernandoBasso: I ended up setting the panel config to only show minimized windows. :p
<FernandoBasso> cymen, If that is okay with you, then, it is okay.
<FernandoBasso> :)
<FernandoBasso> My solution was go use windows xp.
 * FernandoBasso runs and hides behind a bush.
<cymen> Nah, XP was okay
<cymen> but Win7 was really the shit
<cymen> but then Microsoft was like: hurr durr derp let's fuck up everything as much as possible
<cymen> the apparently ran out of room for improvement for their internal performance evaluation so they needed to reset :p
<FernandoBasso> cymen, I apologize I started this, but I am in #xubuntu-offtopic as well.
<cymen> Well, here is something on-topic: Is it possible to make the window switcher switch immediately instead of just showing blueish outlines?
<cymen> With a lot of terminal windows open neither the blue outlines nor the small version are very helpful in finding the right one :p
<kaerhon_mobile> hi #xubuntu
<kaerhon_mobile> i have a problem I'n not skilled enough to understand : for days I've had issues booting, most times I couldn't reach the login screen. the things happening vary between true
<kaerhon_mobile> oops sorry, mobile typing u_u
<kaerhon_mobile> ...between tries. I had some minutes ago the choice to boot in safe mode, which I did, and took pictures of the screen (at least the parts that weren't moving too fast to get. can I show you?
<kaerhon_mobile> (also I'm using xubuntu 17.04)
<FernandoBasso> kaerhon_mobile, Just post them somewhere.
<kaerhon_mobile> thanks FernandoBasso, here they come : 1/4 : https://lut.im/QOD5VT6lzW/ntffh8hcbnbzu0bj.jpeg
<kaerhon_mobile> 2/4 : https://lut.im/gallery#WoTTv7HgDg/8OzQm4hh0wwLCkV6.jpeg
<kaerhon_mobile> 3/4 : https://lut.im/1HHsu1AIWo/fYMlz01uEffcZwkc.jpeg
<kaerhon_mobile> 4/4 : https://lut.im/FFMglWjbA6/oLnzVX69qrANk1xm.jpeg
<kaerhon_mobile> I tried a live usb of xubuntu and it boots well, so I suspected a hard drive problem, but I have no skill to be sure of it. I searched a bit, and running fsck on /dev/sda2 (which seems to be the incriminated partition) gives no error, so now I'm stuck
<kaerhon_mobile> also, this happened before AND after a complete reinstall of the OS. and sometimes the
<kaerhon_mobile> oops
<kaerhon_mobile> sometimes there are two short beeps coming from the case
<FernandoBasso> Does boot fail from the live dvd?
<FernandoBasso> Looks like your hard drive is at fault here.
<kaerhon_mobile> I can boot from a live USB with no problem (I have no DVD to try)
<FernandoBasso> kaerhon_mobile, I would trying something like described here. I do think your hard drive is the problem, although I can't be sure, naturally. https://askubuntu.com/questions/241944/how-to-fix-the-hard-drive-bad-sector
<kaerhon_mobile> thanks, but I tried running fsck on /dev/sdb2 and nothing happened
<kaerhon_mobile> oh, it boots now. thanks FernandoBasso! one last question : did i understand well and this drive might fail again, so i should consider buying a new hard drive soon?
<FernandoBasso> It will certainly stop working at some point, I'm just not sure if your problem was some isolated situation or your hard drive is really old or damaged.
<FernandoBasso> People seem to talk about smartctl to check HD health.
<FernandoBasso> https://superuser.com/questions/171195/how-to-check-the-health-of-a-hard-drive
<kaerhon_mobile> OK I'll run those too, and start searching a potential replacement for my hard drive. thank you so much FernandoBasso
<FernandoBasso> kaerhon_mobile,  You are most welcome.
<plaindave> Is there a keyboard shortcut to show desktop in xubuntu? (minimize all windows)
<flocculant> ctrl+alt+d
<zleap> that works on mint too
<plaindave> Cool thanks!
<zleap> np
<FernandoBasso> I set that to super+d, and I like to set super+w to xfdesktop --windowlist, which I find very useful.
<CoderEurope> how do I set that ?
<Menzador> Keyboard Shortcuts
<Menzador> In System Settings > Keyboard, to be specific
<FernandoBasso> Or xfce4-keyboard-settings from a run dialog or shell.
<Menzador> (aw, someone doesn't trust Occam's razor) :P
<FernandoBasso> ☺
<plaindave> Is there a way to open terminal with the last sizing and position used? Is there a way to save position?
<plaindave> Forget it. I just figured it out.
<FernandoBasso> How?
<plaindave> I simply forgot to edit terminal preferences.
<plaindave> I'm able to save window size, but not position.
<FernandoBasso> plaindave, You can use --geometry 100x30+0+0, for instance, although that is not your original question.
<flocculant> plaindave:  look at devilspie perhaps, on the other hand I have a terminal running irrsi from a specific key shortcut, that uses geometry to open only THAT terminal in a specific place, others just open in default
<FernandoBasso> or --geometry 100x30+20+50, or something like that.
<FernandoBasso> flocculant -= -1
<FernandoBasso> I do the same.
<flocculant> --geometry=145x50-0-0 < opens terminal 145x50 anchored in bottom left corner
<plaindave> awesome thanks
<plaindave> I've tried almost every flavor/distro of Ubuntu, and Xubuntu is the only one that works flawlessly on my laptop (low resources)
<drleviathan> I'm curious: what is considered to be "low resources" laptop these days?
<drleviathan> Core-2-Duo with 2GB ram?  or even lower?
<plaindave> drleviathan, mine has a Core i3 w/ 4GB RAM. Very slow. Can't even handle Win10.
<drleviathan> huh, I would have expected such a machine to be able to handle some of the other window managers available on linux, but I've been on xfce for about five or six years now so I'm probably out of date
<plaindave> wow, that's quite a long time
#xubuntu 2017-11-15
<xubuntu27i> hi
<NewGnuGuy> When a new version of a package (in this case libsdl2) is migrated from Debian unstable to testing, will that package automatically get added the latest Ubuntu stable release (in this case Artful) or does something have to be done manually?
<NewGnuGuy> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl2 Version 2.0.7 is listed for Bionic, but 2.0.6 is still listed for Artful. 2.0.6 suffers from these crash-inducing bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl2/+bug/1722060 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl2/+bug/1727849
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1722060 in widelands (Ubuntu) "Some programs (e.g. Widelands) crash when playing sounds with sdl2 2.0.6" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1727849 in libsdl2 (Ubuntu) "SDL audio does not work in artful" [Undecided,New]
<Unit193> No, much like thigns don't migrate from testing to stable.
<NewGnuGuy> Who is in charge of manually making that change?
<Unit193> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<NewGnuGuy> thanks
<Jimmy40> Hello
<Jimmy40> Hello guys, I've an annoying issue with Firefox and Thunderbird, on my 2 Xubuntu VM. When I launch them from the Whisker menu, and/or from terminal, nothing start, but there are two processes running in task manager.
<Jimmy40> for example, I launch firefox and nothing show up, but I can see two running firefox processes in task manager. If I kill one, the Firefox UI show up
<Jimmy40> This happens on my both Xubuntu VM, Does not on my Kubuntu VM
<Jimmy40> Tried --purge and reinstall, refresh, safe mode, starting from scratch, nothing. :(
<Jimmy40> One of those two processes use 0 CPU while the other around 50%
<Jimmy40> What could I do to find how to solve this issue ?
<rockyh> Hi!
<rockyh> I installed texlive-full and texstudio in Xubuntu 16.04, but I get a compilation error
<rockyh> "I can't find file `pgfcircutils.sty'. \input pgfcircutils.sty"
<rockyh> the package is circuitikz and I found some .tex files about it in "/usr/share/texlive/texmf-dist/tex/generic/circuitikz". But there are no .sty file, in the whole filesystem. What's wrong?
<asif_> hello
<asif_> welcome
<asif_> hey dreamon
<ambient> Hi, I get the following error when I try to update: https://pastebin.com/uVMQrYmH
<drleviathan> drbdlinks - Manages symlinks into a shared DRBD partition
<drleviathan> ambient, are you running a DRDB file system?
<ambient> drleviathan, no
<ambient> drleviathan, I purged it
<ambient> still get the error
<drleviathan> how did you "purge" it?  was it successful?
<drleviathan> ack, I've got to go AFK.
<plaindave> I didn't install firefox 57. I unzipped the bz2 file and I just click on the executable to run ff. How do I install it? I'm running 16.04 LTS.
<drleviathan> plaindave, do already have a version of firefox installed with a package?
<drleviathan> that is, when you run:  dpkg -l | grep firefox
<drleviathan> what do you see?
<drleviathan> I downloaded firefox-57 and looked at the contents of that zip file.
<drleviathan> it appears one way would be to "sudo" unfurl it in /usr/local/lib/ and then manually make a symlink to /usr/local/lib/firefox/firefox from /usr/local/bin/firefox
<plaindave> Actually, I just installed Firefox v.58 from the repo. And installed by sudo apt install firefox.
<plaindave> I didn't know that v.58 was out, but that's what it says in "About Firefox".
<plaindave> drleviathan, Sorry. I should've put your name first so that you'd know that I sent you the messages.
<drleviathan> oh right, 16.04 is LTS.  I think this laptop is on 17.04 which doesn't have an updated firefox package available.
<plaindave> okay
<victor___> hello! i'd like to ask a question about logging into xubuntu using a username provided by a windows domain the computer is connected to. anyone could help me? thanks
<drleviathan> victor___, I've never tried it, but: you've already googled it?  What did you learn?
<victor___> i saw that the most referred to way to achieve it nowadays is called sssd; the documentation and tutorials are a little too technical for me. so i'd like to check if it's the right approach and, if so, if someone knows a relatively simple tutorial
<drleviathan> hrm... it appears there is an #sssd channel on freenode
<victor___> oh, i didn't see it! :D   i will ask there, thanks a lot drleviathan!!
<kennyloggins> how do I add the brisk menu to xubuntu ?
<PlainDave> I think the brisk menu is only a MATE thing, but I might be wrong.
<PlainDave> oops he's gone
<kennyloggins> PlainDave: about the brisk menu .. is an alternative avail~ similar to brisk in xubuntu ?
<PlainDave> kennyloggins, I really don't know. I'm somewhat new to Xubuntu. I used to run MATE for a long time, and I had the brisk menu with that. I googled it and it only made references to brisk with MATE.
<kennyloggins> ok thanks.
<PlainDave> sure
<genii> MATE is a GNOME2 desktop, brisk is an applet for it. Xubuntu is an XFCE desktop
<PlainDave> right
<kennyloggins> just looking for an alternative to endless scolling in xubuntu menu ?
<PlainDave> really? I have a search window at the top of the menu.
<kennyloggins> not here - I have 'web browser'.
<PlainDave> 16.04.3 LTS
<kennyloggins> 17.10
<PlainDave> That's odd. I hope 18 this April has it.
<kennyloggins> maybe I am creating a problem that doesn't exit. my menu looks a mess.
<kennyloggins> **exist
<PlainDave> Do you have Menu Editor?
<PlainDave> in the menu?
<kennyloggins> yep - but its too complicated for me to understand thou,
<PlainDave> oh okay
<kennyloggins> oh wait - just turned on 'games' in menu - do I have to log-out ?
<PlainDave> I tried 17.10, but it just locked up. I had to hold the power button down to reboot.
<PlainDave> oh, I don't know
<kennyloggins> shall log out later :)
<kennyloggins> So I installed 17.10 xubuntu - but I am not happy with the menu.
<kennyloggins> Iam trying to find a diplomatic way to say this without re-installing, but does anyone have an omg ubuntu page where I don't have to recompile a new menu, to get an alternative menu ?
<PlainDave> You could install and use 16.04, but you probably don't want to do that.
<kennyloggins> I dont have a spare usb, anyway.
<Unit193> ...Re-install just to change to the applicationsmenu?  That seems majorly overkill.
<Unit193> Am I confused as to what's being asked?
<kennyloggins> just want a different menu, pal.
<Unit193> OK, so add 'applications menu' and you'll be set, it's the classic menu.
<kennyloggins> Unit193: how ?
<Unit193> Right click on the panel → Panel → Add new items  and select it from the list.
<PlainDave> cool. I didn't know that.
<Unit193> Whisker is actually a non-default menu, you have to install it as it is another package.
<Unit193> !info xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin
<ubottu> xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin (source: xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin): Alternate menu plugin for the Xfce desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 149 kB, installed size 710 kB
<PlainDave> Whisker's what I have, apparently.
<Unit193> Yes, it is default in Xubuntu.
<kennyloggins> I have whisker now - from the panel options, thankyou.
<PlainDave> awesome
<kennyloggins> confidently installing snaps now, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25970839/
<kennyloggins> although I go this from here :  https://askubuntu.com/q/806780/543994
<kennyloggins> how do I kill rhythmbox , there is no icon for it ?
<well_laid_lawn> kennyloggins:  there should be a close button on top of the window
<kennyloggins> yeah - I had to re-initiate it , then press stop & close, but thanks.
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<kennyloggins> If you can find me the bug - I shall have a look (?) in xubuntu.
#xubuntu 2017-11-16
<xubuntu09w> I'm having trouble installing xubuntu. the graphical installer is stuck at "Creating ext2 file system for /boot in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0)(sda)..."
<xubuntu09w> after waiting an hour hasn't solved this problem, I rebooted and removed any partitions or lvm mumbo jumbo from my harddrive. after doing so the problem persists.
<xubuntu09w> during the installation I chose the default partitioning and checked the lvm option.
<NewGnuGuy> xubuntu09w: Are you still having trouble?
<Toasty> Is there any good way to get a list of available wireless networks by file?
<Toasty> This works great: nmcli dev wifi, but I'd like a little more on signal strength then the bars etc
<Toasty> I mean MAC Address
<xubuntu53d> ok
<Aquza> I have a question. Sometimes when i boot my laptop there are two wireless icons my bar
<Aquza> Any1 have a idea?
<slickymasterWork> it's a known issue Aquza
<slickymasterWork> you can if you wish restart networking, the affected plugin or the panel
<slickymasterWork> it will fix the issue in your running session but does not prevent the issue from re-appearing
<Aquza> ok thank slickymasterWork
<xubuntu27w> Hello everyone, the command ctrl
<xubuntu27w> the command ctrl+a to mark all text in a document does not work on my xubuntu 16.04. Does anybody know how to remedy this?
<knome> in what application, what situation etc...
<xubuntu27w> I think it should work systemwide? I have tried libreoffice and firefox so far
<xubuntu27w> gedit doe not work either
<knome> yes, in most situations it should - i'm trying to figure out if there is a specific place it doesn't work or if it affects everythin
<xubuntu27w> doesn't work in okular, either
<xubuntu27w> I tried "showkey -a" and get no response by pressing ctrl+a. other keys work fine
<mun24> changing wallpaper from remote ssh not wroking.
<xubuntu27w> It's the same result on my external usb keyboard as well
<arpad> hello, I can see in the panel indicatiors that the cpu usage is high, however in the Task Manager no process is showing high cpu usage. So how to find out why is the processor working 'so hard'?
<xubuntu27w> have you tried installing tlp?
<xubuntu27w> this works for me: http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-linux-advanced-power-management.html  start tlp and set in /etc/default/tlp  CPU_SCALING_GOVERNOR_ON_AC=powersave CPU_SCALING_GOVERNOR_ON_BAT=powersave
<xubuntu27w> also power management has to be activated in your bios
<xubuntu27w> use this to find the proper tlp setting for your cpu: http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-configuration.html
<arpad> ok
<mun24> how to properly set the environment variables from  graohical session inside  ssh session?
<mun24> how to properly set the environment variables from  graohical session inside  ssh session?
<mun24> using this command to change wall paper from remote shell DISPLAY=:0 DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:path=/run/user/$UID/bus xfconf-query -c xfce4-desktop -p /backdrop/screen0/monitor0/workspace0/last-image -s /home/username/Wallpapers/two-gentlemen-in-car.jpg
<mun24> but not working
<well_laid_lawn> that seems like a complicated command for changing a wallpaper
<xubuntu61i> I have to know something about use SSD with Xubuntu?
<genii> Avoid Sandforce chipset
#xubuntu 2017-11-17
<xubuntu92i> Hola Hello
<kennyloggins> https://youtu.be/Bw9tzPPCNAk?t=33m43s
<kennyloggins> oh wrong channel, sorry.#
<wildbills> hi all so when im installing xubuntu and the installer shows me a forest creature and says Thank you! is it done installing or what? my pinwheel is spinning and im afraid to stop it
<wildbills> oh it finished. pretty opaque installer dudes.
<drleviathan> is "opaque" a bad thing in this context?  Or is that a quality of a good installer?
<xubuntu27i> 1
<knome> 2
#xubuntu 2017-11-18
<flocculant>   too late for 3?
<flocculant> drleviathan: opaque sounds good to me - I want an installer to wander off, do it's stuff and then come back and be up front about telling me it's finished, which afaik the *buntu one does
<mun24> how to change wallpaper using remote shell?
<scottrb> How do I go about clearing login credentials for a webdav folder? I need to log in with a different username/password, but whenever I go to the address in the file manager it automatically logs me in with the previous credentials.
<ventrical> hey kev .. are ya there??
<ventrical> @flocculant
<ventrical> 5:15 here - 10:15 there.. I'll be here for a bit .. until I get bumped
<ventrical> check ...
<krytarik> ventrical: Not sure what this is about, but #xubuntu-offtopic might be a better place.
<ventrical> I'm looking to chat with elfy - flocculant .. how can I ping him
<ventrical> #flocculant
<ventrical> @flocculant
<Unit193> ventrical: ...Considering the time his time, I don't think pinging a few more times will help.
<ventrical> ok .. thanks . cya
<ventrical> jsut hang'n out
<krytarik> ventrical: Just keep in mind that this is the Xubuntu support channel - and not for general chatter.
<ventrical> yes...understood... flocculant wanted me to jump up to irc so I'm just hanging out for about an hour.. see if he pings me..
<ventrical> what channel for chat then ?
<krytarik> Like I indicated, #xubuntu-offtopic
<ventrical> k
#xubuntu 2017-11-19
<cookie> hi there
<cookie> i just wanted to open a browser tab
<cookie> while i was installing xubuntu lol
<cookie> and opened when i clicked on the hyperlink of the real time support
<Andrio> Bye?
<kennyloggins> I cannot get the games folder to stay on in my menu settings editor.
<antimist> anybody here, I need help in a minor issue
<antimist> ?
<antimist> After my update to 17.10, all the Qt5 themes are broken
<antimist> and don't use the GTK theme anymore
<antimist> I also keep getting the following error: "QGtkStyle could not resolve GTK. Make sure you have installed the proper libraries"
<flocculant> antimist: try installing qt5-style-plugins
<antimist> did that already, didn't fix it I'm afraid
<antimist> maybe a restart will help?
<antimist> give me a sec
<flocculant> logged out/in?
<antimist> Yeah, I'll do that
<antimist> That fixed some of them
<antimist> qBittorrent and the rest look fine now
<flocculant> best I can do on that :)
<antimist> Thanks for trying
<antimist> :D
<flocculant> :)
<antimist> I think it's perfectly fine now, the other apps I checked work fine. This app works fine, if I now install it from the ubuntu repos. Thanks a ton flocculant.
<flocculant> np - had the same issue with the one qt app I use :)
<pizzaburger> Hello all! I've changed my user password through "user settings" (typed in the old one and new one 2 times). After facing issues authenticating admin privelages while running certain services, I rebooted. Can't login anymore. Any suggestions? Thanks!
<xubuntu17i> hello
<xubuntu17i> bye
<xubuntu17i> привет
<xubuntu17i> из России
<xubuntu17i> КТО РУССКИЙ?
<xubuntu17i> ppap
<xubuntu17i> I have a pen,I have an apple
<xubuntu17i> Ohhh,applepen
<xubuntu17i> I have a pen,i have pineapple
<xubuntu17i> ohh,pineapplepen
<xubuntu17i> IS SOMEBODY ALIVE?!
<TwinReverb> hey I'm in the installer and I cannot tell the manual partition program to unlock my LUKS
<TwinReverb> and I cannot tell it to just set might point, not resize it format. help me please
<TwinReverb> *mount
#xubuntu 2018-11-12
<_cryptosignal_me> cool
#xubuntu 2018-11-13
<CrazyTux> hello, is it ok to install Xubuntu Desktop on Ubuntu Mate 18.04? or is it better to install Xubuntu itself? Would installing Xubuntu DE create any conflicts with Ubuntu Mate?
<Babloyi> either should be fine, Crazy...oh, he's gone
#xubuntu 2018-11-14
<JoshuaD> is xubuntu 18.04 using x11 or wayland?
<Unit193> For anyone else: It uses Xfce, so x11 as there's no support for Wayland.
<JoshuaD_> Having trouble with light-locker on xubuntu 18.04.  I have three monitors and I installed the proprietary nvidia video drivers. Now my lock screen is at 800x600 and one of the three monitors is off. How do I configure the light-locker display geometry?
<diogenes_> JoshuaD_, maybe try xscreesaver
<JoshuaD_> diogenes_: i don't think i'd like to replace light-locker, if that's what you mean
<diogenes_> so prior to the installation of nvidia it was behaving normally?
<JoshuaD_> diogenes_: It had the right resolution (1600x1200) and all three monitors were on, but the monitor positions were wrong
<JoshuaD_> I had a similar problem w/ lightdm that I was able to fix. Here's the solution I pieced together: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1092699/how-to-adjust-display-settings-for-lightdm-greeter-on-18-04
<JoshuaD_> but I can't find what config file light-locker is reading
<brainwash> JoshuaD: that's a bug in the nvidia driver
<brainwash> JoshuaD: bug 1760068
<ubottu> bug 1760068 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-340 (Ubuntu) "Wrong resolution at unlock screen" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760068
<JoshuaD> brainwash, that's really helpful, thank you
<Lokie> hello running xubuntu 18.04 kernel 15-0.38 I had the following problem: A) manual suspend works B) suspend while on power after X min works C) suspend on battery after X min errors: gdbus.Error:org.freedesktop.login1.SleepVerbNotSupported: Sleep verb not supported
<Lokie> I just updated to 15-0.39 A,B works and on C I get GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Permission denied
<brainwash> Lokie: bug 1768038
<ubottu> bug 1768038 in xfce4-power-manager "xubuntu, clean bionic, power manager suspend fails" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768038
<Lokie> was just looking at that and thinking it's a bit old maybe that's fixed already :p
<Lokie> is there a preferred solution? or should I try everything in that page?
<brainwash> I assume that no developer has looked into this yet
<brainwash> I have no idea (would have to reread the comments)
<brainwash> Lokie: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12497
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 12497 in General "The suspend due to inactivity in "battery mode" is broken (V. 1.5.2 and 1.6.0)" [Normal,New]
<Lokie> thanks will play around with it. It's a bit weird how it's not considered more important. Twice till I found out about it my laptop went to 0% battery which is not exactly a good thing for LiPo or any battery
<brainwash> the settings could be added to https://git.launchpad.net/xubuntu-default-settings/tree/etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-power-manager.xml
<Lokie> yea I have already checked that out. I 'll just have to try one solution at a time
<Lokie> I saw some people mentioned you needed to make sure that config contains all the relevant battery-suspend lines and also fix the permissions problem
<Lokie> don't have time to test it right now but will do once possible, many thanks brainwash
<brainwash> best to add a comment to the launchpad report with your findings/results
<Lokie> will do, though prolly gonna ask another question here next days has to do with resolutions when connecting to external TV/display
<MarissaO> xubuntu 18.04.1 using kernel 4.19.2 installed from ukuu. When locking machine with cntl-alt-delete screen just goes black, no lock screen appears. 100% failure rate. This is only with 4.19.2. 4.19.1 and 4.19 both lock perfectly. Anyone know how to fix this or where to report it?
<xubuntu86d> bonjoout
<xubuntu86d> help
<xubuntu86d> Hello
<diogenes_> !ask | xubuntu86d
<ubottu> xubuntu86d: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<diogenes_> also
<diogenes_> !fr | xubuntu86d
<ubottu> xubuntu86d: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu86d> I changed my OS from windows 10 to xubuntu bionic beaver recently and after few hours of settings, I ran a classic "apt update" then "apt upgrade". Then the wifi connection begin to be very bad (modem connection ok but slow page loading). I did some research and conclude that the update change the driver for the network chip. I "unupdate" the dirver's change, the connection is really better but slow down frequently
<xubuntu86d> Can someone help me?
<diogenes_> xubuntu86d, i had similar issue with xubuntu 18.04, very slow internet, there used to be one trick to get the normal speed
<xubuntu86d> Yes? I am listening
<diogenes_> run: cat /etc/nsswitch.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the output here
<xubuntu86d> ok
<xubuntu86d> http://termbin.com/1jui
<xubuntu86d> I have an Intel network chip that uses wlwifi
<diogenes_> try to modify this line: hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns
<diogenes_> and add: hosts:          files mdns4_minimal resolve [NOTFOUND=return] dns
<diogenes_> save, close, reboot
<xubuntu86d> Ok I will try
<xubuntu83d> it is done
<xubuntu83d> I will see if it is better
<diogenes_> ok
<xubuntu83d> In fact the problem appear some times so I can't be sure it is ok
<diogenes_> do a speed test
<xubuntu83d> I'm quite ok
<xubuntu83d> 10 Mbits/s in download but under 1Mbits/s in upload
<diogenes_> so it's fine
<diogenes_> come again if the slow down occurs
<xubuntu83d> yep thank you!
#xubuntu 2018-11-15
<Spass> there's something wrong with light-locker on my systems (PC and laptop with 18.04), it doesn't work at all and it crashes. end of xsession-errors looks like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QZdDRnRybx/
<brainwash> Spass: ubuntu-bug?
<Spass> I tried to report it using apport (it's called apport, right?), but I got some error message, so it failed
<Spass> will try to reproduce
<yed> After update to 18.10: When locking by CTR-ALT-DEL, I see blank screen when trying to unlock. Workarounds are: type password on blank screen or CTRL-ALT-F1 && CTR-ALT- Anyone has the same problem?
<yed> correction: CTRL-ALT-F1 && CTR-ALT-F7
<brainwash> yed: bug 1801609
<ubottu> bug 1801609 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Fails to deactivate dpms off mode after user initiated wake-up events(not system-suspended, just locked and dpms active)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1801609
<brainwash> bug 1803268 looks like a duplicate
<ubottu> bug 1803268 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 18.10 after Blank Screen System Will NOT Unblank" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1803268
<tede> dose anyone here use ubuntu as your smart phone OS?
<brainwash> tede: how is that related to xubuntu?
<tede> nothing is impossible, you never know until you ask.
<brunoavn> Hey, I'm confused, can I use ubuntu's Make Startup Disk to create a Xubuntu bootable disck?
<brunoavn> if anyone could help me it would be verry good, thanks :)
<diogenes_> yes
#xubuntu 2018-11-16
<xubuntu37w> hello
<xubuntu37w> Anyone
<tsglove2> o/
<craigbass76> I've got a laptop and two monitors. Is there a way to make the laptop display get mirrored on just one of them?
<GridCube> yes, just choose that option from the display manager
<GridCube> oh, you mean you want to have just one of the two extra monitors be mirrored?
<GridCube> i don't know if that's possible no
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> maybe you can do it using arandr and dragging two of the monitors to occupy the same space
<craigbass76> I hit "mirror" and applied, then unchecked it, and XFCE accidentally did what I wanted, but it didn't stick
<craigbass76> I haven't been able to do it again
<GridCube> you have to apply for changes to take effect
<craigbass76> If I just disable the laptop monitor, is it going to come back on when I'm out of the house? I'm worried I'll forget to turn it back on and get a black screen
<GridCube> yes, once there's no other monitor xorg will fallback to the available one
<craigbass76> What about when I set up panels? Which ones are going to land on the laptop's monitor?
<tsglove> I have re-mapped ctrl to CAPS key.   Yet if I do Ctrl-Tab to switch applications, it seems to not read the ¨ctrl key_up¨.   So the small-windows showing the open applications stay up on-screen.
<tsglove> Any idea what I could check?
<brainwash> tsglove: caps toggling?
<tsglove> on xfce session start, I run the following command:
<tsglove> setxkbmap -option caps:ctrl_modifier
<tsglove> brainwash, yet... it´s like it doesn´t read the key_up of the mapped ctrl key (physically caps)
<brainwash> tsglove: I assume that you need to disable caps lock
<tsglove> Before running that command?   Hadn´t thought about that.    Thank you.  I will try that.
<tsglove> thanks brainwash
<brainwash> shouldn't matter if before or after
<brainwash> I'd think that it should be easy to find solution(s) on the web
<brainwash> usually you sway keys instead
<brainwash> swap
<tsglove> brainwash, found this --> setxkbmap -option caps:none
<tsglove> will try that
<irgendwer4711> hi, what is the standard value for mouse speed on xubuntu?
<irgendwer4711> I lost my old settings
#xubuntu 2018-11-17
<xubuntu86w> Hi I have downloaded xubuntu-18.10-desktop-amd64.iso and installed on VirtualBox 5.2.22 on Windows, after boot I see garbled display as described in https://superuser.com/questions/1295202/garbled-display-when-running-lubuntu-17-10-as-guest-os
<Cybertinus> xubuntu86w: try disabling 3D accelaration in your VM settings
<xubuntu86w> it is not enabled
<xubuntu86w> if I download and install xubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso everything is fine
<Cybertinus> ok, then that's not it :)
<xubuntu86w> so it looks like the problem is introduced with 18.10
<Cybertinus> do you have the guest additions installed, or weren't you able to do that because you get this screen right away?
<xubuntu86w> there is a workaround : Press Ctrl-Alt-F2 to switch to text terminal and then Ctrl-Alt-F7 to switch back to GUI
<xubuntu86w> no I do not have guest additions
<Cybertinus> the two tips specified in the topic you just link don't help too, I assume?
<Cybertinus> well, try installing the guest additions
<xubuntu86w> let me check
<Cybertinus> I have to go afk now, be back in an hour or so, I think
<xubuntu86w> ok I will report my experiments with the hints hereafter
<xubuntu86w> only setting video memory to 128MB has no effect
<xubuntu86w> disabling nested paging (system -> acceleration -> enable nested paging checkbox) AND increasing the video memory to 128 mb (display -> video memory slider) : in this case for 1 second the screen is displayed correctly then it becomes garbled
<Unit193> Typically when I've seen that, flipping to a TTY and restarting lightdm fixes it.
<Jaszczur> Hi! Could anyone help me? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1093797/loosing-focus-when-changing-workspace
<irgendwer4711> hi, after upgrading to 18.10, Firefox download window does not work any more, no files are opened
<irgendwer4711> any one?
<guiverc> irgendwer4711, i don't use it (I usually wget my files), how do you get to the firefox download window  (I'll have a look & see how it is for me)
<irgendwer4711> main gui
<irgendwer4711> download button
<guiverc> i don't have one; maybe it appears when you first download (and I haven't yet)
<irgendwer4711> no
<guiverc> okay found it ; library->downloads - on mine it just opens thunar when i click 'downloads'
<guiverc> (thunar $HOME/Downloads/)
<irgendwer4711> I tried another firefox profil and the problem is there too,.
<irgendwer4711> hm I see, could be an apparmor problem
<guiverc> i don't know enough about firefox sorry.  if it were me I'd try `sudo apt install --reinstall firefox` (which is likely to change nothing), then create new user id; & try from there (If that works okay; it's likely a config issue in your profile/settings saved in your user directory; but I'm guessing only as I don't know
<irgendwer4711> its apparmor
<guiverc> you could ask in #ubuntu (please only ask in a single room though or wait before asking in another room; I can't help with apparmor sorry)
<irgendwer4711> ok
#xubuntu 2018-11-18
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<kirstenvorket> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<kirstenvorket> im looking for a pdf program to trim pdf files, several pages at once. On my old notebook I had a very useful one: It would allow me to see the pdf file and with the mouse to trim the margins I dont need, then save
<kirstenvorket> sadly , I dont remember its name
<kirstenvorket> can you help me?
<kirstenvorket> this was on a xubuntu 17.10
<diogenes_> kirstenvorket, https://itsfoss.com/pdf-editors-linux/
<kirstenvorket> diogenes_, I have alredy googled, Im asking here because I didnt find it surfing
<kirstenvorket> right
<kirstenvorket> when you find a tar.gz you want to install, in what directory do you install it?
<kirstenvorket> there should be a default directory for new programs
<Spass> hello kirstenvorket, what program do you want to install? are you sure it isn't in the repos? maybe there's a DEB package for it, or PPA repo, or AppImage for example.
<kirstenvorket> Spass, pdfcrop from http://pdfcrop.sourceforge.net/ and no, no in the repos, no deb
<kirstenvorket> no ppa either
<Spass> yeah, I see it's an old program with only tar.gz available, from what I can see you just extract the files and copy them to the ~/.bin/pdfcrop folder
<Spass> making sure "pdfcrop" script is executable
<Spass> sorry, pdfcrop copy to ~/.bin/ folder
<Spass> I'm just reading the description from here - https://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfcrop/files/pdfcrop/PDFCrop%20v0.4b/
<kirstenvorket> Spass, do I create a .bin if I dont have any?
<gnrp> kirstenvorket: Create it. You also have to add it to your path then if it is not in it yet
<Spass> sorry I was AFK, what gnrp said
<kirstenvorket> i have to go but ill be back, bacause im not over with this issue
<kirstenvorket> bbl
<Spass> and I think ~/.bin is added as $PATH by default in Xubuntu, at least that's what I see in my ~/.profile
<Spass> if ~/bin = ~/.bin
<bigun> buenos días o buenas tardes
<bigun> alguien me puede echar una mano
<bigun> hice un usb booteable con etcher  pero ahora no me deja escribir en el  y supuentamente cambie la carpeta de dueño y cambie los permisos pero sigue sin dejarme
<trying> hi
<gnrp> hi
<maia> just installed (today) xubuntu 18.10 and something weird is happening. After a while, the mouse starts behaving randomly
<maia> like, left click opens a new browser window, or does nothing
<gnrp> maia: Did you try xinput to see what is actually sent?
<gnrp> sorry, xev
<maia> gonna try xinput when it happens again
<gnrp> xev, not xinput
#xubuntu 2019-11-11
<Regor> i want offline british english  dictionary package to use on default xfce-dictionary . so what package do i need to install ?
<tomreyn> Regor: probably one of the wbritish* packages
<tomreyn> i'm assuming that xfce-dictionary talks to the dictd (local) dictionary server, and thus needs dictionaries in this format
<Regor> yeah
<tomreyn> Regor: actually, i'm not sure the wbritish* dictionaries are for use with dictd, sorry. but if you search apt for 'dict' you'll certainly find something suitable.
<Regor> xfce-dict...docs says  "On Debian and Ubuntu-like systems these packages are called dict-wn (WordNet), dict-jargon, dict-de-en or similar. Basically it is enough to install the dictd packages along with some dictionaries to get a running local server. In the Xfce4-dict preferences dialog, simply use localhost as the server name."
<tomreyn> dictd-dictionaries would install to /usr/share/dictd/ ( so *not* /usr/share/dict/ )
<Regor> ok
<Regor> currently it works online only .
<tomreyn> try this: apt search --names-only '^dict-'
<Regor> yah..i got one.. now installed ..
<Regor> dictd
<tomreyn> dictd is the server enabling dict clients to query the dictionaries installed on the server.
<Regor> yeah..i see info
<tomreyn> the xubuntu gui you're using there should be a dict client, IIRC
<Regor> yes..its default
<tomreyn> i'm not sure which of these are specifically british but i assume one or two will be
<Regor> yeah.
<xubuntu24w> Hello
<GridCube> hi xubuntu24w
<xubuntu24w> I have an issue that I am wondering if others have had
<GridCube> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu24w> I am trying to access FTP in Thunar with Xubuntu, and tried the FTP with a live boot of Peppermint OS, and both connect to FTP, but the file listing is totally blank.
<xubuntu24w> SFTP works fine, it's just FTP
<xubuntu24w> I have Googled this like crazy looking for a solution but have seen/found nothing yet
<tomreyn> xubuntu24w: maybe firewalls are getting in the way. read up on active and passive (PASV) transfer modes. ftp is an ancient protocol with some problems, such as lack of thorough encryption and the need to have firewall support in some scenarios.
<tomreyn> sftp is indeed preferrable in those aspects.
<tomreyn> (which is actually a very different protocols, which just pretends to be similar)
<tomreyn> * protocol, singular
<xubuntu41w> xubuntu starts muted, every time i turn on my computer, i need to change volume in pulseaudio to "solve" this problem
<xubuntu32m> hello
#xubuntu 2019-11-12
<beje> hello! do I landed correctly for xubuntu support? thanks!
<well_laid_lawn> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<beje> I would need a bit of help: after updating to Xubuntu 19.10 I am facing a strange issue: every now and then, but 2 times in the last, like, 45 minutes, my computer looses video signal for like 3-5 seconds. Then everything comes back to normal... Is there somewhere in the logs were I could look for details? Thanks!
<well_laid_lawn> I would have   dmesg -w    running in a terminal to catch what the kernel is reacting to
<well_laid_lawn> there is an Xorg log in ~/.local/share/
<beje> it seems that the system is trying to get to sleep/suspend...
<well_laid_lawn> is this while you are watching a vid or not doing anything ?
<beje> this happens when I am doing something at the computer... first I thought that the signal is coming back from itself, but it happened once more and I did not touch anything to see how long is lasting... and it put the monitors to sleep
<beje> i think it is putting only the monitors to sleep, so this might be a screensaver issue...
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like it
<well_laid_lawn> all monitors hae their own power saving mode after ten minutes too
<beje> btw, this happens after an update from 19.04 to 19.10 on a desktop computer
<beje> i think this is an os issue as I have 2 monitors (different brands) that go together down...
<well_laid_lawn> I'd check that the screensaer config hasn't changed wit the update
<diogenes_> you might have ended up with 2 screensavers starting at startup.
<beje> I have disabled the screensaver from xfce settings
<diogenes_> look in autostart.
<beje> how can i do that
<beje> ?
<beje> session & startup?
<diogenes_> session and startup
<diogenes_> yes
<diogenes_> look for screensaver, light-locker and xscreensaver
<beje> I have a Screen Locker and a Screensaver
<diogenes_> disable that too, clear saved session, check if 'save session' is disabled and re-log.
<beje> should I disable both of them, or to disable one, to try it out and then to disable the other one... to find the culprit...
<beje> thanks! I will try them out
<lopta> Is it Xubuntu that ships with memtest86+ on the USB install image?
<tomreyn> i think ubuntu and xubuntu probably, too, do.
<tomreyn> but you'd have to boot in bios mode
<lopta> Thanks
<tomreyn> if you prefer uefi, or a newer memtest, there's a free but proprietary memtest at memtest86.com
<lopta> I don't prefer uefi ;-)
<Everton> good evening
<Everton> How to install intel HD in kms mode?
<sublevel> They've gone, but I'm curious what kms mode is now
<sublevel> Oh, display mode. I misread that as talking about a hard disk
#xubuntu 2019-11-13
<Antonyb> is it possible to upgrade from 18.04 lts to 19.10?
<Antonyb> just got a grub-efi-signed package failed to install into /target without the grub boot loader the installed system will not boot/
<Antonyb> any ideas?
<xubuntu70w> hey guys, Xubuntu user here
<xubuntu70w> I have problems with using printer that I could not solve using google and the forums
<xubuntu70w> when I click on the Printers option either in start menu or in the All Settings, nothing happens
<xubuntu70w> I have tried everything mentioned in related threads on forums, but to no avail
<xubuntu70w> can some help ?
<xubuntu98w> Hello, how i cant resolve problem with auto lock? On my xubuntu sistem auto lock workg but not for my account. What I need to look to resolve this problem?
<sleepyeyesvince> Hi xubuntu team. Just wanted to drop you a quick message that the link to the Australian mirror of 19.10 is dead.
<sleepyeyesvince> http://mirror.exetel.com.au/pub/ubuntu/xubuntu-releases/19.10/release/
<gnrp> sleepyeyesvince: Here is not really the xubuntu team
<gnrp> sleepyeyesvince: maybe file a bug report
<gnrp> (probably somebody here can change this, though, but no guarantee)
<sleepyeyesvince> got it. thanks.
<lopta> I do like the look of those Xubuntu polo shirts.  Sadly they're not available in my size.
<gnrp> lopta: Which ones?
<lopta> The HelloTux ones linked from the Xubuntu web site.
<gnrp> lopta: What is your size? I guess you can contact them about extra sizes?
<lopta> 3XLT
<lopta> (or 4X, depending on cut)
<gnrp> but then contact the HelloTux people directly. They are the ones handling the business
 * lopta nods
<arandomcat> Hello. Anyone here?
<gnrp> arandomcat: As you can see in the user list, yes ;)
<gnrp> however, most people here are idling, so if you have a question, ask it and stay around for a while
<arandomcat> gnrp hi, yeah I can see the list, but sometimes it is quite quiet here, ha ha. :D
<arandomcat> Great. I configured hibernation yesterday on my Xubuntu (minimal install) by following this tutorial: https://zedt.eu/tech/linux/enable-hibernation-xubuntu-16-04/
<arandomcat> When I hibernate, I can't resume through my keyboard/mouse. I've been trying to search for an answer, but with no luck so far.
<arandomcat> Oups, disconnected.
<lopta> arandomcat: There's probably a reason hibernation's disabled by default.
<arandomcat> Hmm, I allocated 8GB for swap. Could it be a BIOS setting or where should I look, lopta?
<lopta> I doubt swap is where your computer suspends to.
<arandomcat> Isn't the setting off by default?
<arandomcat> I mean, hibernate.
<lopta> My guess is that "hibernate" means suspend-to-disk.
<lopta> Years ago that meant a separate partition or unpartitioned space.  No idea how (or even if) that works today.
<lopta> I use suspend-to-RAM
<arandomcat> So the regular suspend option, right?
<lopta> arandomcat: Probably.
<lopta> I don't have a Xubuntu box on hand to see what it does when you ask it to suspend.
<lopta> My guess would be suspend-to-RAM.
<xubuntu69w> I've got a question about the lock screen. Whenever I wake my computer from hibernation within about 5 minutes it'll go back to the look screen. Is there a way to fix this?
<STPE> Hello. Do a linux distro like Xubuntu make your PC perform faster? And does this even matter on an i5, 8 GB ram?
<brainwash> STPE: faster than its specifications?
<brainwash> also, compared to what?
<lopta> An i5 with 8 GB RAM sounds quite nice for Xubuntu.
<lopta> (based on my own experience)
<lopta> Does yours have an SSD?
<STPE> brainwash Sorry my attention got pulled away, I mean more like in the sense of system respons? Like if you open an application, or filesystem is it faster to open the page? And compared to something like Ubuntu
<lopta> Not sure how noticable the difference would be speed-wise but I prefer Xubuntu's Xfce desktop fwiw.
<lopta> ...and I think my users would find that less confusing that Ubuntu, but icbw.
<brainwash> STPE: it can be noticeable, but mainly due to normal Ubuntu using the GNOME desktop environment
<brainwash> GNOME was known for performance issues
<STPE> @lopta Why do you prefer it? Any particularity reasons?
<brainwash> things under the hood should be same speed-wise
<STPE> brainwash Do Ubuntu 19.04 not ship with Gnome 3.x.x (Cannot remember the vision number) Should it not fix most of the performance issues?
<brainwash> it should
<brainwash> however, with every new version you still read that the GNOME team has improved performance once again
<STPE> Well I guess increasing performance never ends
<brainwash> so, not sure how close they are to their goal
<STPE> Imrpoving*
<brainwash> note that GNOME has two modes
<brainwash> wayland and the old Xorg one
<brainwash> personally, I would just download the various ISOs and test the live sessions
<STPE> Well I already did that
<STPE> But I cannot decided between Xubuntu and Ubuntu
<brainwash> both are quite different when it comes to look and feel
<brainwash> so, you surely must prefer one over the other
<brainwash> and make sure to pick 19.10
<brainwash> you mentioned 19.04
<brainwash> those are only short term release
<brainwash> releases
<STPE> Hm, but isn't those version supposed to be "unstable"?
<STPE> I need to use it for school, and I would like it if virtualization did not break randomly
<STPE> I don't even know if that is an concern
<brainwash> 18.04 is the long term release
<brainwash> 20.04 will be the next one
<brainwash> and yes, running a short term release will require you to fully upgrade every 6 months
<STPE> You can upgrade the system when a new version comes out right? So you don't need to do a clean install
<brainwash> STPE: yes
<brainwash> but having something break every 6 months can be troublesome
<brainwash> and that is your concern
<Noboru55> Hello, in Xubuntu 18.04 the google chrome is closing by itself
<Mead> how often?
<Noboru55> do not know.. sometimes..
<Mead> what are you doing when it happens?
<Noboru55> many tabs opened... doing nothing in special.. reading some sites
<Noboru55> only readin news and fake news... and 2 gmail opened at same time
<Noboru55> is the ram usage the problem?
<Mead> no telling, there has got to be a log you can check
<Mead> you might want to go t #ubuntu itself, this channel is not the most active.
<Noboru55> i see. thank you anyway
<lopta> brb, going to tear the lid off an HP desktop
#xubuntu 2019-11-14
<lochnas> I've managed to booger a few things up by checking "hide from menu" (or something of the likes from settings manager > menu editor (or the likes) and now can't seem to find my "menu editor."  Can anyone help me get out of this pickle?
<xubuntu45w> hi folks, I installed xubuntu and it isn't connecting with the intel wireless-ac 3165. I tried putting intel's Linux driver into /lib/firmware/ but that didn't fix things either. anybody know anything about this?
<Mead> how are we gonna deal with that?
<xubuntu47w> hi
<xubuntu47w> how to convert my Ubuntu into Xubuntu ?
<brainwash> xubuntu47w: by installing the xubuntu-desktop meta package
<brainwash> then you log out and select the Xubuntu session from the login screen
<tomreyn> and then you wait until you realize standard ubuntu is still installed, so the conversion was rather an addition, then come back here to point this out.
<tomreyn> or you just quit without even reading the reply to your question
<luffingsails> Hey folks. I'm trying to update my linux distro on my Samsung NC10 netbook. Trying Xubuntu. It boots okay but cannot get the keyboard correct.
<luffingsails> The keyboard on the pc overlays the numeric keypad over the M,J,K,L,U,I,O,7,8,9 keys and you access them using the function button. However, when I try Xubuntu, it prints the numbers by default.
<luffingsails> Any ideas?
<Noboru55> Hello everybody, xubuntu 18.04 works very well, except google chrome it closes byitself and get some time to open when i click to.... so the problem is google i guess
#xubuntu 2019-11-15
<andreiasnico> heey:D, i was wondering if anybody knows how to install ratbagd on xubuntu 16.04
<sublevel> Seems to be discontinued but there's a link to a newer tool https://github.com/libratbag/ratbagd
<Bashing-om> andreiasnico: Still in 18.04: ratbagd/bionic,bionic 0.4-3 amd64 .
<Unit193> !info ratbagd focal
<ubottu> ratbagd (source: libratbag): D-Bus daemon handling mouse configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-1 (focal), package size 104 kB, installed size 422 kB
<Unit193> Pretty sure Xubuntu 16.04 is EOL.
<andreiasnico> that is Xenial
<andreiasnico> i'm retarded
<sublevel> Whoops, I missed that - didn't click to show all results on https://packages.ubuntu.com
<andreiasnico> yea it is on the end of life, but i some robotics programs support only 15.04 and 16.04 ( Ros) so i have to use it...
<Unit193> Looks like at the time it was introduced to Debian, it barely skipped Xenial.
<sublevel> There's instructions for compiling libratbag  https://github.com/libratbag/libratbag#compiling-libratbag
<andreiasnico> i tried to compile it already, but i am new to it. and when i run that it gives me the error :Run-time dependency json-glib-1.0 found: NO (tried pkgconfig and cmake)meson.build:75:0: ERROR: Dependency "json-glib-1.0" not found, tried pkgconfig and cmake
<Unit193> http://wiki.ros.org/melodic/Installation ?
<andreiasnico> i have to use the kinetic one since my robot implementation is on that....  i dont make the rules, my university teacher does....
<andreiasnico> http://wiki.ros.org/kinetic/Installation/Ubuntu
<Unit193> Older version only needed https://sources.debian.org/src/libratbag/0.5-2/debian/control/, newer version needs https://sources.debian.org/src/libratbag/0.11-1/debian/control/
<andreiasnico> i dont understand what i am supposed to see here
<Unit193> Build-Depends is the list you should be looking at.
<andreiasnico> the thing is, i have installed the dependency for the new one, yet somehow it does not recognize it.
<Unit193> Bah, fiine.  Let me take a stab at it, I'll see what's up.
<andreiasnico> how?  do you want log ?
<Unit193> Nah, just give me a sec.
<Unit193> Ah right, the newest one uses meson, which isn't in xenial.
<andreiasnico> wait, wait. sorry dude. i brain farted. no need to struggle anymore
<Unit193> Hah, what's up?
<andreiasnico> yes i found the bigger pakage it was depedent on, and i needed to install that, not only the thing it was referencing. "libjson-glib-dev"   Sorry to disturb you. I am pretty new to this
<Unit193> Nice, -backports has everything needed to build the package. \o/
<andreiasnico> at the risk of sounding more stupid you mean https://backports.debian.org/?
<Unit193> No, Ubuntu's backports.
<Unit193> (I"m a packager, so I was curious how hard it'd be to backport the package itself rather than just building the thing.)
<andreiasnico> i have no idea :))
<Unit193> It (mostly) can, I just built it, buildlog: https://unit193.net/source/libratbag_0.11-1_amd64.build.  Anywho, glad you got it working!
<andreiasnico> i'm still finishing, i was just frustrated on that one that i had to seek help lol
<andreiasnico> do you have more wisdom to share?
<Unit193> Oh sorry.  Was there another question?
<andreiasnico> no, just found another one :))
<andreiasnico> i have been using these steps to install everything
<andreiasnico> https://github.com/libratbag/libratbag/blob/master/README.md#running-ratbagd-as-dbus-activated-systemd-service
<andreiasnico> yet i do not have this /usr/share/systemd/system/ratbagd.service
<Unit193> The package I built has it in /lib/systemd/system/ratbagd.service, not sure why it'd be in usr/share.
<andreiasnico> i used default params when istalling
<andreiasnico> so the package that you build an executable and just works?      and how should i uninstall the shit that i have done and do yours then ? :))
<Unit193> I didn't actually run it since I'm either on Bionic or Eoan.  I'd hope that ninja would also have an unstall command, but presumably/hopefully most of the stuff is in /usr/local/?
<andreiasnico> oh yea, so i can just rm if that doesnt work
<Unit193> When you ran the install command, it should have printed where it put everything.
<andreiasnico> yea, it somehow installed in the directory of the downloaded files
<andreiasnico> could you perhaps give me the pack that you made?
<Unit193> I'd like to mention first that it may not be the best idea to trust random people on the internet, but all binary packages resulting from the build are in https://unit193.net/source/
<Unit193> 'dbgsym' packages are only debug symbols.
<andreiasnico> ummm ok
<andreiasnico> lol
<andreiasnico> yours doesnt run on my machine :))
<andreiasnico> Detailed errors from the package manager follow:do not know how to install app in state unknown
<Unit193> Sounds like dpkg isn't in a good state, rather.  sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get install -f  ?
<andreiasnico> i fucking hate this shit already. its fucking 3:30 am here and killing myself. I think the problem is that some of the python dependencies that i have are only for my user and not root as well. or some kind of ownership bullshit. Thank you very much for your effort though <3
<xubuntu68w> ight i have no clue what im doing i just wanna download windows 10 on here
<stevelin> Clues gratefully received: DPMS does not appear to work on Xubuntu (19.10) on Raspberry Pi 4B. 'xset dpms force off' blanks the screen but the hdmi monitor back light is still on. This was a firmware issue but I think the firmware I'm using works now as 'tvservice -o' does switch off the hdmi. Any way to get this working with the Pi 4?
<stevelin> Please help. DPMS does not appear to work with Xubuntu (Ubuntu 19.10) on Raspberry Pi 4B. 'xset dpms force off' blanks the display but does not switch off the hdmi monitor backlight. There was a firmware issue but I believe this is fixed as 'tvservice -o' does switch off HDMI and the backlight goes off. Any clues? Thanks.
<xubuntu75w> i have a problem when i use xubuntu 18.04 on my macbook. the display is 2k .how to change the xubuntu for high dpi.X)
<xubuntu75w> anybody know how to fix it - -!
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu75w:  see if this helps https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2099498
<xubuntu75w> well_laid_lawn thank u very much buddy
<well_laid_lawn> it helped ? well done
<xubuntu75w> no - - i change font size  、 dpi 、 panel
<well_laid_lawn> ok hope it's working for you now
<xubuntu75w> font-size: double 18，dpi 128 ，panel size：48.
<xubuntu75w> font-size default 9
<xubuntu75w> 😃
<well_laid_lawn> obviously not for hi res displays ;)
<well_laid_lawn> which, to be honest, most don't have
<xubuntu75w> Now  hi res displays very cheap. I think it will be more and more popular!  For example . aoc only need  $100 for 27 inch X-P
<well_laid_lawn> yep and in time defaults will follow suit, just not yet imo
<well_laid_lawn> I still use a 2011 laptop 'cause it still does everything well'
<well_laid_lawn> and I'm sure I'm not alone with that approach
<xubuntu75w> i use a 2013 late macbook . chang disk to hp ex920 1t. look very good - -!
<well_laid_lawn> :)
<xubuntu75w> see u later 88
<krrysis_> how do i reset the taskbar
<GridCube> krrysis_: xfce4-panel --restart
#xubuntu 2019-11-16
<rud0lf> wow
<rud0lf> TIL you can browse with thunar as root prepending "admin://" to the file path
<xubuntu8w> hi
<gnrp> hm, quick question: I added another user to my system, but he doesn't see any sound cards. Is he missing a group?
<diogenes_> gnrp, could be, add it to pulse or something, see the available groups here: cut -d: -f1 /etc/group | sort
<gnrp> right, there's a group audio, that sounds like a good start^^
<diogenes_> then list the groups your user is in: groups
<diogenes_> then add it to a specific group like this: sudo usermod -a -G examplegroup exampleusername
<diogenes_> then re-log
<gnrp> yep, already did (using vigr though)
<gnrp> just testing now
<gnrp> there is actually this article here, but on my system, I have been in the audio group (and not in pulse) automatically anyway... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/TheAudioGroup
<gnrp> hm, anyway, audio was not the group
<gnrp> ok, after a restart (not only login/logout) it worked
<diogenes_> gnrp, maybe you had 'save session' enabled.
<gnrp> diogenes_: The other user was also still logged in, maybe it was that?
<gnrp> I also deinstalled jack in the meantime
<gnrp> whatever it was, it works now.^^
<gnrp> thanks!
<diogenes_> yw
<renata444> Hey, since I upgraded to 19.10 I cant control my volume from the keyboard anymore. I see the volume animation lower and raise but sound does not change. I have to click the speaker and go into audio mixer settings and go to OUTPUT and then check the save as default check icon. Only then can I control the audio again. But this resets everytime I
<renata444> restart my computer. What do I need to load in sessions and startup to insure this is done at boot? Or why is the setting not being saved?
<renata444> its like the system does not know WHICH device, my camera microphone OR aduio card output, to give control, so neither has control. I have ot go in and choose which one has control and select it as the default, but this does not hold upon reboot.
<brainwash> renata444: no solution, but I suggest to search the web with this query: "pulseaudio set default output"
<xubuntu20w> I've got a question about the lock screen and power manager I can't seem to find answers to elsewhere. After a lid close of my laptop (Lenovo Yoga 710) when I get things going and log back in, after maybe 2-3 minutes, the lock screen will activate without me having done anything. Is there a way to get this fixed?
<xubuntu20w> I'm also using Xubuntu 19.10
#xubuntu 2019-11-17
<Regor> i installed gdebi ...but it halts on installing any .deb files ..  it doesnt ask for admin passwd .
<Regor> so i have to use dpkg command to install . .... but i want to know how can i make gdebi work ?
<well_laid_lawn> Regor:  does gdebi work on the command line with sudo ?
<well_laid_lawn> sudo gdebi <path_to_deb_file>
<Regor> didnt try yet
<Regor> yeah i know
<well_laid_lawn> k
<Regor> actually wanted to know why gui sucks..
<well_laid_lawn> how did you install gdebi ? from the software centre or ?
<Regor> yes
<Regor> gdebi works good.. it process all info ...but after install ..it closes automatically ..
<Regor> and package not installed ... it also dosnt ask admin passwd..that i guess is issue..
<well_laid_lawn> https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/xubuntu-18-04-2-how-to-install-a-deb-by-double-clicking-that-deb-please-4175653734/
<well_laid_lawn> seems to have a clue
<Regor> ok
<Regor> thanks...exactly issue i see
<well_laid_lawn> seems since gksu was deprecated installing lxqt-sudo and editing the desktop launcher exec line to suit is the easiest solution
<Regor> yeah..
<Regor> apt 🔑️ is best ! 😀️
<well_laid_lawn> I do prefer using cli programs here
<Regor> i also use cli
<Regor> i purged gdebi !
<well_laid_lawn> well done
<jurgenkatz> I have a few questions about Xubuntu. Can I ask them?
<well_laid_lawn> sure  jurgenkatz
<jurgenkatz> thanks
<well_laid_lawn> answers might be slow to appear so patience is needed here
<well_laid_lawn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<well_laid_lawn> useful hints ↑
<jurgenkatz> Does the latest version of xubuntu support 32 bit OS?
<jurgenkatz> I meant a 32 bit processor
<jurgenkatz> х86
<well_laid_lawn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/768415/where-can-i-find-32-bit-version-of-ubuntu suggets it is not available
<well_laid_lawn> seems you have to use 16.* isos
<well_laid_lawn> I'm sure there are other distros that do 32bit, I know voidlinux is one
<jurgenkatz> thanks
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<Noboru55> hello everybody, xubuntu 18.04 is perfect when installed the xfce4-screensaver from 19.10
<Noboru55> only problem is google-chrome-stable it closes by itself so i use now firefox
<Noboru55> firefox is better now, but i would like to know the problem with chrome.. tried open it in terminal
<Noboru55> and got nothing usefull..
<Noboru55> if i could change something in xubuntu, it would be the whiskers menu, i cannot change the positions of the favorites itens, i need to remove all and add again if i want a new favorite in the first position
<Noboru55> would be nice if i could change the favorite menu itens positions
<Noboru55> mmm.. did i explain it right ?
<brainwash> drag and drop does not work for you?
<Noboru55> brainwash let me see
<Noboru55> brainwash omg ! it worked
<brainwash> :D
<Noboru55> so everybody forgot my newbie words
<Noboru55> lol
<Noboru55> forget i meant
<Noboru55> brainwash so its perfect now !
<brainwash> regarding chrome.. did you monitor your RAM usage?
<brainwash> or is that problem related to the screensaver?
<Noboru55> brainwash i do not know.. the ram is ok
<Noboru55> its not ram usage problem, i was reading something about mesa driver.. i do not know
<Noboru55> but the ram and cpu usage in firefox is better i guess
<Noboru55> brainwash usually chrome brokens when i watch a video with many tabs openned.. but not youtube, other kind of videos.. (not xxx. only other sites)
<brainwash> my first guess was that Chrome somehow eats all of the remaining RAM and then just terminates
<Noboru55> brainwash if it was ther problem, is there someway to fix it
<Noboru55> ?
<brainwash> maybe
<brainwash> not easy to tell
<brainwash> ideally, some error message would be helpful
<brainwash> but you don't get any terminal message
<brainwash> or?
<Noboru55> brainwash terminal only shows it
<Noboru55> ERROR:child_process_sandbox_support_impl_linux.cc(81)] FontService unique font name matching request did not receive a response.
<Noboru55> and when closes.. broken... nothing change
<Noboru55> nothing in terminal i meant
<brainwash> okay
<Noboru55> this sandbox error run everytime the chrome is opened
<brainwash> right. it's not related.
<Noboru55> yes
<Noboru55> not related
<Noboru55> just start to use firefox today
<Noboru55> hope i like it
<Noboru55> for while its ok
<brainwash> not sure if we can help you with the Chrome problem
<brainwash> it's most likely not specific to Xubuntu
<Noboru55> you are right.. i guess its something with my hardware
<Noboru55> i used windows before and never got this kind of problem
<brainwash> it could be
<Noboru55> but.. u know
<Noboru55> windows is .. i do not like that
<Noboru55> $$
<Noboru55> i will use firefox till netx chrome version
<Noboru55> so i'll try again
<Noboru55> brainwash thank you very much with your hint drag and drop
<brainwash> well, you could test with chromium
<brainwash> but it is basically the same as chrome
<Noboru55> brainwash yes.. do you think something could change?
<brainwash> it's worth a try I guess
<Noboru55> okay
<Noboru55> going to install it
<Noboru55> better synaptic or software ubuntu to install it?
<brainwash> does not matter
<Noboru55> alright
<Noboru55> brainwash thank you. if it doesnt broken anymore i tell u later
<brainwash> good luck :)
<Noboru55> thanks.. see u
<Untore> Hi all
<Untore> I'm new here and I have a question related xubuntu and RAID
<Untore> Hi all
<Untore> I was asking a question before related RAID and xubuntu but the system restarted
<Untore> currently I have three hard disk
<Untore> one has the xubunto and the other two for archive
<Untore> how can I put these two in RAID 1 under xubuntu?
<hans_> what is the virtualbox version of VMWare's open-vm-tools open-vm-tools-desktop packages?
<hans_> (virtualbox-optimized disk io driver, graphics driver, network driver, etcetc)
<hans_> .. ah seems it's called > virtualbox-guest-additions-iso
<Noboru55> brainwash hello, i made some chantes in my bios, maybe it will not change anything, but i install again the xubuntu and now using chromium to see how it will works
<lochnas> Does anyone know if Xubuntu can run on Intel Apollo J3455?
 * lochnas hopes so since a beelink t34 is on it's way
<lochnas> Accidentally ordered it, but maybe it'll work out?
<hans_> lochnas, why wouldn't it? looks like a fairly standard intel x86 cpu
<hans_> x86-64 even
<tomreyn> https://www.techrepublic.com/article/intel-retracts-apollo-lake-warning-discounts-claims-of-reliability-issues/
